# ** July lucky testing thread **



## Lightning7

Hi Ladies,

I just saw there isn't a July thread yet so thought I will take a turn! :D Good luck and baby dust to all! :dust:

JULY
*2nd*
_Bump288 
Drudai _
*5th*
_Alligator _
*6th*
_3 girlies _
*7th*
_Danizzychar_
*8th *
_Jft1 
Lightning7 _
*9th*
_nmv 
Jessielou4 _
*10th*
_Becca_89 
tropicsgirl _
*12th*
_tdog 
CamilaHope89_
*13th*
_danniemum2b_
*14th*
_CallieBear
ChibiLena
Leesa_
*15th*
_Kwipeh_
*19th*
_SY92_
*20th*
_Nixnax
MrsKatie
kksy9b_
*22nd*
_Ftale_
*25th*
_Hevalouaddict_
*26th*
_Deethehippy
StarryEyes_
*27th*
_PerthLady91_
*29th
30th*
_Mrs. MaBrEy_
*31st*
_Suggerhoney
_
*TBD*
_Salamander91
Pnutsprincess

_


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

Hey Lightning :hi:
Glad you made the July thread :). Hopefully there will be lots of familiar faces in here and we can stick together.
I’m still in horrible AF mode but should be testing around the end of the month about the 26th if you could add me please.
Good luck this month to everyone! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tdog

Hey lovely thank you for doing the thread can you put me down for 12th please :) :dust: to everyone xxx


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Hi AF is due tomorrow so if she arrives I’ll be testing on the 25th


----------



## Danizzychar

Hi ladies 
I'll be testing the 7th cycle 5 but I have stupid cycles up to 90 days... Been off the pill since September... Feel diffrent this month normally around this part of my cycle am very crampy sore breasts etc...am just so so tired so who knows... Xxx


----------



## salamander91

Hi ladies! I'm moving over here but no date for me as I still don't have a clue what's happening with my cycle :dohh: 

Cd43 today. Opk was as dark as control line yesterday so possibly gearing up to ov if I haven't already :huh: literally have no idea what's happening. Last cycle I ovulated on cd44 so I really hope these long cycles aren't becoming the norm for me.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies my AF is due on 4th or 5th of july.
I'm 11DPO and my temp took a nose dive this morning and my breast tenderness has almost worn off completely so I'm 100% sure I'm out.
So can u put me down for July 29th please hon.
This will be our 4th cycle trying or 6th if u add the NTNP.

Obviously it all depends on when my AF starts and when I O but I shud be able toward the end of July.

Good luck everyone.
I really hope this is our month ladies and we all get our BFPs[-o&lt;

Sending a truck load of baby dust to all of us. :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jft1

Hello, can you put me down for the 8th please. Good luck everyone!


----------



## PerthLady91

I can’t decide if today is a faint line or just my eyes/dud test and previous ha been BFN so I am going to test on Thursday 2nd July instead!! Fingers crossed for all ladies!!!!

:dust:
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## Nixnax

Hiya, 

Can you please put me down for 20th july. 

Good luck to all


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

:hi:

AF should arrive later today (BFN and temps plummeted). I'm doing another round of letrozole 5mg. Should be testing July 30th! (May move if I ovulate earlier or later but I think the 30th).

Here's to April Due dates ladies. :wine:


----------



## Suggerhoney

So I caved and tested with cheapies and all were BFN. All they had was those stupid shadow lines on them that they always have. ](*,)
At 11dpo I surly wud have lines by now if I was pregnant:nope:

Was so tempted to use a Frer but I'm terrified of getting a really faint line and then I wud know for sure it was another chemical.

Guess I'll just have to wait for AF now. 
And pray this wasnt a chemical pregnancy. 
Hopfully I Ovulate on day 13 to 14 again next cycle. 

I'm thinking of staying off here for a few weeks. I mean its back to square one again and I'm not gonna be in the 2ww for absolutely ages. 
I'm getting to the point now where I just want to give up. 
This whole cycle has been such a emotional rollercoaster. 
From the worrying about O way to early again. 
And then worrying I hadn't O because my temp was a slow riser. 
To then worrying about lack of symptoms and then getting symptoms and then them fading away, and all the BFNs. 
It's really starting to get me down now. 
All I want to do is cry. 
I feel very hormonal and very frustrated and annoyed at my body. 


But I have NO right at all to feel this way. 
So many other ladies that have been trying for years on here and I've only been trying for a few months and I really dont want to upset anyone with my rants.

I hate myself and feel so guilty:cry:


----------



## PerthLady91

Suggerhoney said:


> So I caved and tested with cheapies and all were BFN. All they had was those stupid shadow lines on them that they always have. ](*,)
> At 11dpo I surly wud have lines by now if I was pregnant:nope:
> 
> Was so tempted to use a Frer but I'm terrified of getting a really faint line and then I wud know for sure it was another chemical.
> 
> Guess I'll just have to wait for AF now.
> And pray this wasnt a chemical pregnancy.
> Hopfully I Ovulate on day 13 to 14 again next cycle.
> 
> I'm thinking of staying off here for a few weeks. I mean its back to square one again and I'm not gonna be in the 2ww for absolutely ages.
> I'm getting to the point now where I just want to give up.
> This whole cycle has been such a emotional rollercoaster.
> From the worrying about O way to early again.
> And then worrying I hadn't O because my temp was a slow riser.
> To then worrying about lack of symptoms and then getting symptoms and then them fading away, and all the BFNs.
> It's really starting to get me down now.
> All I want to do is cry.
> I feel very hormonal and very frustrated and annoyed at my body.
> 
> 
> But I have NO right at all to feel this way.
> So many other ladies that have been trying for years on here and I've only been trying for a few months and I really dont want to upset anyone with my rants.
> 
> I hate myself and feel so guilty:cry:

Aww sending huge hugs! I feel the same - only trying a few months and feel so guilty for getting upset and obsessive but we are all entitled to feel how we feel for our own journey ❤️❤️ 

Hopefully you might still have a chance! Take care of yourself and try not beat yourself up lovely xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Suggerhoney said:


> So I caved and tested with cheapies and all were BFN. All they had was those stupid shadow lines on them that they always have. ](*,)
> At 11dpo I surly wud have lines by now if I was pregnant:nope:
> 
> Was so tempted to use a Frer but I'm terrified of getting a really faint line and then I wud know for sure it was another chemical.
> 
> Guess I'll just have to wait for AF now.
> And pray this wasnt a chemical pregnancy.
> Hopfully I Ovulate on day 13 to 14 again next cycle.
> 
> I'm thinking of staying off here for a few weeks. I mean its back to square one again and I'm not gonna be in the 2ww for absolutely ages.
> I'm getting to the point now where I just want to give up.
> This whole cycle has been such a emotional rollercoaster.
> From the worrying about O way to early again.
> And then worrying I hadn't O because my temp was a slow riser.
> To then worrying about lack of symptoms and then getting symptoms and then them fading away, and all the BFNs.
> It's really starting to get me down now.
> All I want to do is cry.
> I feel very hormonal and very frustrated and annoyed at my body.
> 
> 
> But I have NO right at all to feel this way.
> So many other ladies that have been trying for years on here and I've only been trying for a few months and I really dont want to upset anyone with my rants.
> 
> I hate myself and feel so guilty:cry:

Please don't hate yourself...each and every month is tough for all of us getting BFN's ....it doesn't matter how long you have been trying..it's always depressing and it's just human to feel like that. Why don't you do a FRER and then you can put it out of your head. (I used all my tests last cycle even though I was getting BFN's - just needed to check)

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lightning7

I have updated the first post, if I missed anyone please let me know!
Thanks for joining ladies, here's hoping for lots of BFPs this month! [-o&lt;

Tons of baby dust to everyone!
:dust:

@Suggerhoney your feelings are valid, whether we have been trying a couple of months or years it is still an emotional rollercoaster and something so difficult to go through! Please never feel bad for venting and being upset about the whole process. I was feeling how you are describing a few months ago, and I took a step back from the site, still coming for my TWW but then spending the other 2 weeks at a distance and just trying to really focus on my little man and enjoy my time with him and I find for me that really helps and I'm feeling in a much better place for it now. We each need to do what works for us <3 :hugs:

It's coming up 12 months TTC for us this month now if I count the NTNP time and I'm in a much better headspace then I was 6 months ago, when it was all really getting to me. 
:hug:


----------



## Lightning7

Danizzychar said:


> Hi ladies
> I'll be testing the 7th cycle 5 but I have stupid cycles up to 90 days... Been off the pill since September... Feel diffrent this month normally around this part of my cycle am very crampy sore breasts etc...am just so so tired so who knows... Xxx

Tiredness is a great sign! Fingers crossed for you! Sorry about your long cycles that would be very difficult! Xx


----------



## Danizzychar

Just had a phone call off the doctors.. I've had my bloods ran the last 3 cycles they have all been normal. No explanation for the stupidly long cycles.. But my iron is 7.6 so very very low.. B12 very low and folic acids even tho i am taking some... So going to be on all sorts of vits.... Does anyone else take supplements to regulate there cycles x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ladies. I really need ure opinions.
I've just done a first response test and there is a very very faint shadow line but at the top of line its pink. If that pink bit wud of gone the whole way down the test wud be positive.
Anyone know what this may mean.
Having alot of cramping and back ache so now I'm wondering if my temp dip today is implantation.
I feel like AF is about to strat but the cramps are more milder than AF cramps.
I took the test apart to get a good photo. But the same thing was on it when it was in the cassing. It also came up within 1 min.


----------



## danniemum2be

Hi ladies, so happy to see a July thread, feeling much more hopeful this time around, due to ov in about 3days so can you put me down to test on the 13th please!! Xx
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## Alligator

@Suggerhoney I see a line on that!!! Fx.

As for me - please put me down for July 5 (it's my daughter's birthday!). I'll be 9DPO and hoping I can wait until then to test LOL.


----------



## kksy9b

Hello! I would love to join you all this month! I'll go under a TBD category. I don't think I will actually test until August, but we will start trying on my next cycle, which will be later in July. I'm doing a semi-monitored cycle now with temping, OPKs and lab work to make sure everything is as it should be. This will be our third, and last, baby and is a bit surreal to be back here again.

@Suggerhoney - I see the line for sure! Not knowing how long your cycles are, 11 DPO is still early to see a line. I had negatives with both of my boys up to 13DPO when I got faint lines. It just depends when you implanted. Hoping that the lines darken in the next few days!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Bump288

Suggerhoney said:


> Ladies. I really need ure opinions.
> I've just done a first response test and there is a very very faint shadow line but at the top of line its pink. If that pink bit wud of gone the whole way down the test wud be positive.
> Anyone know what this may mean.
> Having alot of cramping and back ache so now I'm wondering if my temp dip today is implantation.
> I feel like AF is about to strat but the cramps are more milder than AF cramps.
> I took the test apart to get a good photo. But the same thing was on it when it was in the cassing. It also came up within 1 min.
> View attachment 1083744

I’m sorry I’m not seeing anything


----------



## Bump288

Hey ladies I will be testing the 2nd @ 11dpo :) good luck to everyone !


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

sugg i see what you're seeing, but it looks like an indent. i can't see any color. did you flip it? if it has any pink it will turn blue in the flip. 


So normally I would order a huge amount of PG tests and have them ready and waiting so i can POAS as much as I want....but it really hurt me this month. Like a lot. I think it aided in the total despair feelings and that is NO good. SO.... I think i'm going to not order tests until 9DPO. They'll take until 11DPO to show up....so that only leave me a couple of days to obsess. I'll also be getting organized to start our homeschool year during the TWW. I'm going to be decorating our new school space (My husband is turning my office into a library with built in shelves!) and I think i can distract myself with that really well. 

Now let's see if I actually do this in practice! I've literally never waited as late as 11DPO to test. :D


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> sugg i see what you're seeing, but it looks like an indent. i can't see any color. did you flip it? if it has any pink it will turn blue in the flip.
> 
> 
> So normally I would order a huge amount of PG tests and have them ready and waiting so i can POAS as much as I want....but it really hurt me this month. Like a lot. I think it aided in the total despair feelings and that is NO good. SO.... I think i'm going to not order tests until 9DPO. They'll take until 11DPO to show up....so that only leave me a couple of days to obsess. I'll also be getting organized to start our homeschool year during the TWW. I'm going to be decorating our new school space (My husband is turning my office into a library with built in shelves!) and I think i can distract myself with that really well.
> 
> Now let's see if I actually do this in practice! I've literally never waited as late as 11DPO to test. :D

Hi hon it was only the top part of the line that was pink. It's so weird. The rest of the line was just a shadow but came up after a few seconds. And with the wired pink tip. 
I'm baffled hon. Never seen that on Frer b4. Sorry the picture quality is terrible my phone is not good at catching faint lines. 
But in person the top part was pink. Prob a dud test or something. 



Alligator said:


> @Suggerhoney I see a line on that!!! Fx.
> 
> As for me - please put me down for July 5 (it's my daughter's birthday!). I'll be 9DPO and hoping I can wait until then to test LOL.

Thanks hon. But I think with me being 11dpo it shud be more obvious. The line did come up strait away but it's so faint. I'm really scared I'm having another chemical pregnancy again. I had one in april and it messed May's cycle up completely. :-(



kksy9b said:


> Hello! I would love to join you all this month! I'll go under a TBD category. I don't think I will actually test until August, but we will start trying on my next cycle, which will be later in July. I'm doing a semi-monitored cycle now with temping, OPKs and lab work to make sure everything is as it should be. This will be our third, and last, baby and is a bit surreal to be back here again.
> 
> @Suggerhoney - I see the line for sure! Not knowing how long your cycles are, 11 DPO is still early to see a line. I had negatives with both of my boys up to 13DPO when I got faint lines. It just depends when you implanted. Hoping that the lines darken in the next few days!
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Hi hon I'm 11dpo but due my AF untill Saturday or Sunday. My cycles are 26 to 28 days. Ovulation was on CD 14. 
My temp dropped today and all day I've been having alot of cramps and lower backache. 
Feels a bit like AF but much milder. 
My temp is still above the cover line. 

Hoping my temp drop and the cramps and bachache is implantation. I've also been having sharp stitch pains in my ovaries. 

I'm going to wait and see if my temp shoots back up and then I will do another Frer and hopfully I will get a strong BFP. 
[-o&lt;


----------



## Alligator

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon it was only the top part of the line that was pink. It's so weird. The rest of the line was just a shadow but came up after a few seconds. And with the wired pink tip.
> I'm baffled hon. Never seen that on Frer b4. Sorry the picture quality is terrible my phone is not good at catching faint lines.
> But in person the top part was pink. Prob a dud test or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hon. But I think with me being 11dpo it shud be more obvious. The line did come up strait away but it's so faint. I'm really scared I'm having another chemical pregnancy again. I had one in april and it messed May's cycle up completely. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hon I'm 11dpo but due my AF untill Saturday or Sunday. My cycles are 26 to 28 days. Ovulation was on CD 14.
> My temp dropped today and all day I've been having alot of cramps and lower backache.
> Feels a bit like AF but much milder.
> My temp is still above the cover line.
> 
> Hoping my temp drop and the cramps and bachache is implantation. I've also been having sharp stitch pains in my ovaries.
> 
> I'm going to wait and see if my temp shoots back up and then I will do another Frer and hopfully I will get a strong BFP.
> [-o&lt;

Ugh so frustrating I'm sorry. Will you test again? That will tell the tale, perhaps tomorrow morning with FMU. Keeping my fingers crossed but I know it's really hard not to get too excited.


----------



## nmv

Ok, ladies! I just got a sharp pain right in the middle of my uterus, so here's hoping that means something amazing is happening in there!

My chart has changed too! I'm no longer 9dpo... now I'm 7dpo... it's the TWW that just won't end! LMAO!!

I'm not testing until 16dpo, so put me down for July 9th.


----------



## StarryEyes.

Hi all, lovely to see some familiar names - although would much prefer we all had our bfp’s in June But, July is the one :dust:

I will start testing pretty early, but if you could stick my official date for 26th July - that’s when I’ll know for sure either way I guess. 

CD4 for me today, seeing the back end of AF and getting into a temping routine to hopefully show me a clear Ov date this time! 

Lots of luck to everyone!!


----------



## CamilaHope89

Hey Gals! 

Im sitting here at 2 DPO typing this as I am trying to hold down my prenatals. 
:sick:
Last month I had no issue at all with the vitamins but WOW the tummy has been turning and I am nauseated for at least 30 min after taking them the past few days. I even ate before I took them today... maybe thats a good sign? 

Im keeping my fingers crossed and praying for everyone in this group who is going through the same TWW process. Its not easy going at it alone, so it's nice to find a group like this of women all TTC.
:dust: 

Im going to test July 12!! (I am going to tryyy not to test before because last month got a little too stressful for me receiving so many BFN.)) 

THROWING POSITIVE BFP VIBES into the Universe for me and everyone else on here! 
<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Danizzychar

I've just done an opk.. Am 7dpo is this normal for it to be dark.... I didn't get a positive


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

NMV - that chart looks 2 or 3 DPO to me. I'll be interested to see how you get on this month! 

Dani- you will always have a varying line on OPKs. there is no real "dark or light" with them. They either are as dark or darker or they're negative. Mine are always just light enough to know it certainly is not positive. OPKS can be confusing that way. I really like [email protected]'s app to help. you can take a photo and upload it for progression and it will read the test strip for you. it's not infallible, but it works decently well.


----------



## Danizzychar

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> NMV - that chart looks 2 or 3 DPO to me. I'll be interested to see how you get on this month!
> 
> Dani- you will always have a varying line on OPKs. there is no real "dark or light" with them. They either are as dark or darker or they're negative. Mine are always just light enough to know it certainly is not positive. OPKS can be confusing that way. I really like [email protected]'s app to help. you can take a photo and upload it for progression and it will read the test strip for you. it's not infallible, but it works decently well.

Thank you... I just though it would drop again after ov.. My cycles are so up the wall :(


----------



## Alligator

Using this space to track symptoms before we test - is that ok?

4DPO today and I'm feeling slight cramping (quick and fleeting). Must be too early for anything of note, so who knows what that is. Bit of a sore throat, probably just allergies. Tired but that's usual for me (working mom life lol). I felt really annoyed with my husband yesterday for mostly no reason, perhaps a mood swing!


----------



## CamilaHope89

Hey Alligator!
I would love if you kept track of some symptoms here!
2DPO over here! So I am not too far behind you! It'd be nice to compare notes with someone in real time instead of watching every TWW video on Youtube! 
YAY for your mood swing fingers crossed and hope its a symptom. I woke up with a stuffy nose and a little bit of sneezing today (probably allergies too), but i keep hoping it's symptoms. I also had a touch of tenderness in my breasts yesterday and this morning which didn't happen last month. Never thought i'd be jumping up and down over my nips killing me.
Keep up the symptom updates pls!


----------



## tdog

CamilaHope89 said:


> Hey Alligator!
> I would love if you kept track of some symptoms here!
> 2DPO over here! So I am not too far behind you! It'd be nice to compare notes with someone in real time instead of watching every TWW video on Youtube!
> YAY for your mood swing fingers crossed and hope its a symptom. I woke up with a stuffy nose and a little bit of sneezing today (probably allergies too), but i keep hoping it's symptoms. I also had a touch of tenderness in my breasts yesterday and this morning which didn't happen last month. Never thought i'd be jumping up and down over my nips killing me.
> Keep up the symptom updates pls!

Hey lovely I'm 3dpo here :hi: today I've had very itchy boobs sharp pains in overies back is also killing me and abit crampy aswell xx
Good luck :dust: xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Hi ladies! 
Not sure this gives me any answers but I did manage a good hold so I tested. 

I guess tomorrow will tell me more. 
Good luck everyone testing in July!!!!


----------



## Alligator

Hi @CamilaHope89 and @tdog. So glad to have some buddies around the same DPO to symptom spot with. So fun! I know it's just torturing myself but impossible not to so it's nice to have people to do it with!

Still having minor cramping, not sure what's going on with that. Bit of nausea, could be just not eating a big enough lunch? I don't feel hungry though! No breast pain really (have had a couple fleeting moments when cuddling my daughter and she leans on me funny but nothing just sitting here!). With my miscarriage my boobs HURT so bad before/around my BFP. With my daughter they didn't hurt at all until a few days after! So weird. Since her birth sore boobs can be a normal PMS symptom for me so, who knows!


----------



## Alligator

LuvallmyH said:


> Hi ladies!
> Not sure this gives me any answers but I did manage a good hold so I tested.
> View attachment 1083771
> 
> I guess tomorrow will tell me more.
> Good luck everyone testing in July!!!!

@LuvallmyH I see that FRER CLEARLY!!! EEK! GOOD LUCK! It looks darker than leftover HCG would be, but I know you're apprehensive! <3


----------



## Deethehippy

LuvallmyH said:


> Hi ladies!
> Not sure this gives me any answers but I did manage a good hold so I tested.
> View attachment 1083771
> 
> I guess tomorrow will tell me more.
> Good luck everyone testing in July!!!!

Do you have anymore FRER's? the line differences look more obvious on them each day I think so I would suggest using one for tomorrow. The IC's take ages to change much anyway.


----------



## Becca_89

Can you put me down for the 10th please! 


Good luck all!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Deethehippy said:


> Do you have anymore FRER's? the line differences look more obvious on them each day I think so I would suggest using one for tomorrow. The IC's take ages to change much anyway.

I do have more so I will use one tomorrow.


----------



## Alligator

Been very crampy today. I can't figure it out! Feels like AF cramps, but at 4dpo that's way too early for anything. Why must our bodies be so weird?!


----------



## CamilaHope89

tdog said:


> Hey lovely I'm 3dpo here :hi: today I've had very itchy boobs sharp pains in overies back is also killing me and abit crampy aswell xx
> Good luck :dust: xx

HI!:hi: I see you have 5 kids wow! I am so happy to be speaking with someone with such experience in the baby world! Are your symptoms so far similar to any of your other babes?:-s


----------



## CamilaHope89

Alligator said:


> Been very crampy today. I can't figure it out! Feels like AF cramps, but at 4dpo that's way too early for anything. Why must our bodies be so weird?!

They are so weird. TWW HYPER awareness of every little pinch twinge or bit of gas we have:laugh2:


----------



## tdog

CamilaHope89 said:


> HI!:hi: I see you have 5 kids wow! I am so happy to be speaking with someone with such experience in the baby world! Are your symptoms so far similar to any of your other babes?:-s

With my last one I didn't really have any symptoms only very creamy cm but with my fourth I had cramping right from get go it was strange but the others I really can't remember :haha: xx


----------



## WishMeABaby

for anyone from the U.S 
Delete if not allowed
i follow tihs group on fb and today they have this deal 


[email protected] 50opk and 20pregnancy test

use this code at check out : W9Q748QI for 50% off


----------



## WishMeABaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Ladies. I really need ure opinions.
> I've just done a first response test and there is a very very faint shadow line but at the top of line its pink. If that pink bit wud of gone the whole way down the test wud be positive.
> Anyone know what this may mean.
> Having alot of cramping and back ache so now I'm wondering if my temp dip today is implantation.
> I feel like AF is about to strat but the cramps are more milder than AF cramps.
> I took the test apart to get a good photo. But the same thing was on it when it was in the cassing. It also came up within 1 min.
> View attachment 1083744

FX for you I see it\\:D/


----------



## Alligator

I just looked back at my chart with my daughter and I had cramps at 4dpo then too! And again most days until BFP! I hope it’s a good sign.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies
Not sure when I'll test yet. I'm on CD 2 now. Sending you all baby dust


----------



## PerthLady91

AF came so test from yesterday must have been an evap line :-( can you change me to test on 27th July please?


----------



## SY92

Morning ladies :)

I am moving over here with you :) 
Im due to O in the next few days [-o&lt;
AF is due around the 19th so could I please be out down for testing then. Thankyaa!

also to be strict with myself and not go crazy with testing early again.. I only have one Frer & one CB rapid & two digis for later on should AF be more than 2 weeks late lol!

Praying and wishing for us all to have sticky little beans <3 
​


----------



## tropicsgirl

I am moving on over to the July thread since I haven’t tested yet. This cycle feels like it’s lasted forever. AF is due July 7 but knowing AF came late last month I’m probably not going to test until July 10 or 11...if I can wait that long!


----------



## tdog

Good morning ladies 4dpo here symptoms today woke with a massive headache :cry: creamy cm but that's it not crampy (as yet there's still time) xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :dance:


----------



## Danizzychar

Just picked up my prescription.. I have never taken so many tablets.. Plus a multivitamin and d3.. I feel


----------



## Lightning7

tdog said:


> Good morning ladies 4dpo here symptoms today woke with a massive headache :cry: creamy cm but that's it not crampy (as yet there's still time) xx

@tdog hope your headache feels better soon! I am 4dpo also! Still getting over a cold so with all those symptoms I can't really symptom spot yet haha.


----------



## Lightning7

Updated front page, again if I missed anyone please let me know :D 

@Suggerhoney I see something on your test so I'm sure it's even more obvious in person! How confusing and frustrating, hope you get some answers soon <3

@LuvallmyH that FRER looks quite strong for being leftover HCG #-o any chance your doctor would do some beta levels for you to see if it's going down? Dont know how things are where you are but after my MC the hospital had me do blood tests every few days until the HCG level zeroed out!


----------



## tdog

Lightning7 said:


> @tdog hope your headache feels better soon! I am 4dpo also! Still getting over a cold so with all those symptoms I can't really symptom spot yet haha.

I hate symptom spotting shouldn't really as drive myself crazy :haha: xx


----------



## Hevalouaddict

AF should be here at some point today. I’ve had quite a lot of clear discharge (don’t know why? Never happens) yesterday I had a random craving for pomegranate. Haven’t had one since I was a teenager but I drove to town to buy some because I needed it!


----------



## LuvallmyH

9 dpo fmu. I’m so scared this is just a fluke and leftover hcg.


----------



## Deethehippy

LuvallmyH said:


> 10 dpo fmu. I’m so scared this is just a fluke and leftover hcg.
> View attachment 1083793

They look friggin darker! omg...I so hope they are for the right reason!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Deethehippy said:


> They look friggin darker! omg...I so hope they are for the right reason!

That makes me nervous?! What other reasons could it be? Of course I know it could be leftover hcg. But my tests went to almost totally bfn. Also at my follow up I learned my dr used the us machine for my d&c so it’s not likely I have anything leftover in there. I guess I’ll hold out on feeling hopeful :|


----------



## Deethehippy

LuvallmyH said:


> That makes me nervous?! What other reasons could it be? Of course I know it could be leftover hcg. But my tests went to almost totally bfn. Also at my follow up I learned my dr used the us machine for my d&c so it’s not likely I have anything leftover in there. I guess I’ll hold out on feeling hopeful :|

Can hcg go up and down though? surely it would just go down now? I read a MC at 12 weeks takes 2 weeks for the HCG to go. Forgive me but I don't know the dates of your MC or how far along you were but it seems like it should be gone by now or maybe it varies from person to person? Do you have any 'symptoms'? How do your boobs feel?


----------



## tdog

LuvallmyH said:


> 10 dpo fmu. I’m so scared this is just a fluke and leftover hcg.
> View attachment 1083793

They look so much darker lovely I really have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Deethehippy said:


> Can hcg go up and down though? surely it would just go down now? I read a MC at 12 weeks takes 2 weeks for the HCG to go. Forgive me but I don't know the dates of your MC or how far along you were but it seems like it should be gone by now or maybe it varies from person to person? Do you have any 'symptoms'? How do your boobs feel?

Well here is my chart. I had my d&c almost 4 weeks ago. As far as symptoms I have an abundance of creamy cm & my face is breaking out. I have to have those symptoms to have a bfp. Also I’ve been waking up at night super hot. I guess it could all be part of having hcg. Still a waiting game I guess.


----------



## kksy9b

@LuvallmyH that line has definitely progressed!! Can you take a comparison photo of the frers? Or tomorrow when you test take one of all 3? I'm not very knowledgeable with MC but 4 weeks post seeing darkening lines I would think would be a bfp!


----------



## nmv

*@LuvallmyH*_..._omg, girl! I think you might just be preggers! I'm on the edge of my seat!!! I can't wait to see what happens over the next 5 or 6 days!!!!
:dust:

*@MrS. MaBrEy*... You're right, my chart looks off. My basal thermometer was running out of battery, so I bought the Femometer and started using it 4 days ago. Suddenly, all my temps are coming out higher.
Oh, brother! Lol!!

*@WishMeABaby* ... Thank you SO MUCH for sharing that coupon code! I was going to buy this exact test pack next week, if the witch shows up! It was already in my shopping cart!!! There's also a 15% off coupon on Amazon, AND I had about $7 left on a gift card, so it cost me NOTHING!! Check it out!


----------



## Deethehippy

LuvallmyH said:


> Well here is my chart. I had my d&c almost 4 weeks ago. As far as symptoms I have an abundance of creamy cm & my face is breaking out. I have to have those symptoms to have a bfp. Also I’ve been waking up at night super hot. I guess it could all be part of having hcg. Still a waiting game I guess.
> View attachment 1083797

I don't know anything about charts but that just goes up and up..I think you're pregnant mumma :)


----------



## Alligator

@LuvallmyH that test looks darker and that FRER very dark! After my miscarriage my FRERs didn’t look that dark at all! Sooo hopeful for you. Can you get a blood draw?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

good morning cycle friends. <3 Today is day 1 of letrozole (doing 2-6 this cycle). I'll start at bedtime in hope of avoiding headaches this go round.


----------



## Deethehippy

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> good morning cycle friends. <3 Today is day 1 of letrozole (doing 2-6 this cycle). I'll start at bedtime in hope of avoiding headaches this go round.

What does Letrozole do? Wishing you lots of good luck this cycle.


----------



## LuvallmyH

kksy9b said:


> @LuvallmyH that line has definitely progressed!! Can you take a comparison photo of the frers? Or tomorrow when you test take one of all 3? I'm not very knowledgeable with MC but 4 weeks post seeing darkening lines I would think would be a bfp!

Top is yesterday afternoon, last night, fmu today


Last night too, fmu bottom


----------



## kksy9b

@LuvallmyH definite progression! From what I know, you don't see that with a MC...I think you're preggers Momma!


----------



## 3 girlies

Can I join? I've been stalking this page. I'm Heidi, ttc my 5th but with my new partner. Had a miscarriage in march & another one 5 weeks ago I think I'm about 9dpo today. 

LuvallmyH I have been stalking you too, deffo getting darker by the day x


----------



## Bump288

LuvallmyH said:


> Top is yesterday afternoon, last night, fmu today
> View attachment 1083800
> 
> View attachment 1083801
> 
> Last night too, fmu bottom

There is definitely progression !!!! Yaaaay! Congrats and I will keep my fingers crossed for a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## nmv

8dpo...temp dipped this morning; and breast tenderness has set in all of a sudden!.. mostly on the left, which is weird

Yesterday I felt a sharp pain the right place to be implantation. Does anyone know if the implantation temp dip happens the day of or the day after implantation gets underway. Always seemed it would be the day after, because it had to be a reaction to implantation, right? So it would make sense that you'd see the temp dip the next morning..?.. maybe??


----------



## GemmaG

LuvallmyH said:


> Top is yesterday afternoon, last night, fmu today
> View attachment 1083800
> 
> View attachment 1083801
> 
> Last night too, fmu bottom

That’s for sure a new pregnancy your tests won’t go light to dark without rising hcg can you get bloods done to check your levels. That’s what I did and it took away the second guessing x


----------



## StarryEyes.

LuvallmyH said:


> Top is yesterday afternoon, last night, fmu today
> View attachment 1083800
> 
> View attachment 1083801
> 
> Last night too, fmu bottom

Oh this looks like progression for sure lovely!! It seems so much darker! FX for you!! ☺️


----------



## MrsKatie

Luv, beautiful!

could I have July 20? Just to get myself on the list... I’m sure I’ll have to change my testing date since my cycles are ridiculous(42 days, then 25 last cycle, so who knows for this one) and my LP has been crazy short (8ish days)... I have begun night weaning and lots of vitamin C and b6/b12... so I hope it’ll lengthen. Not much hope in general for this cycle and if it doesn’t happen this cycle I think we’ll avoid for a while since my little sister will start TTC her first and I don’t want to take any attention from her by having the same due date, ha! Even though she assured me it would be no issue and only bring her more joy... but she’s the best so of course she’d say that.

good luck everyone!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Thank you all! I’m having some issues with my ob office. I don’t think they would do bloods or listen to me so I’m gonna just keep testing. It is what it is at this point no matter what. 
I’m looking forward to seeing so many bfps this month!!!!


----------



## tdog

LuvallmyH said:


> Top is yesterday afternoon, last night, fmu today
> View attachment 1083800
> 
> View attachment 1083801
> 
> Last night too, fmu bottom

That is definitely progression lovely I would definitely say new pregnancy xxx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Deethehippy said:


> What does Letrozole do? Wishing you lots of good luck this cycle.

Basically letrozole suppresses estrogen production. For someone like me who is anovulatory on my own it basically prevents my hormones from stopping growth on my eggs. So for 5 days I take it and if blocks the estrogen on those days allowing growth. I don't ovulate at all without it but I ovulate with it. The traditional use for it is in cancer treatment, but a cancer patient would take it all the time instead of just those 5 cycle days. 

It's different from clomid because clomid just blocks the receptors vs letrozole actually inhibits the production. . I can ovulate on either medication, but I feel better and have less side effects with letrozole.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies
I'm not well I've got a stomach sickness bug. 
But just thought I wud update u all that I'm 100% out. 
Boob pain has gone and i did another first response today and it was negative.

AF will be here on Saturday and then it's on to month 4 of trying. 
3rd month of trying after the chemical. 
We did get pregnant on the 3rd month of trying with our last chemical so maybe that will happen again. 
Prob wont be on here much tbh because I'm wont be in the 2ww now for ages. 
I wont testing untill the end of July. 

Good luck to those that are waiting to test hope this is ure month. 

Congratulations to all the ladies in June/July that got there BFPs. 

Sorry to those who got AF. 

Not in a very good head space at the moment. Feeling very very disappointed. But oh well it is what it is. 

Good luck ladies. Thanks for all ure help over the last few months. 
Keeping everything fixed for all of u still trying. 
Hopfully July will be our month:dust:


----------



## drudai

Hello, coming back from a long hiatus for #3 ttc and hoping to join...

I tested today with a 2 hour hold with a cheapie, BFN. Probably test again with a full 4 hour hold. I have one FRER I'm holding onto until after AF is late. I wasn't tracking well, but I should be about 13 dpo.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Luv

Ure tests look great so much darker. Really progression. I think this is a new pregnancy. 
Ure chart looks good to. 
Fixed for you hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

drudai said:


> Hello, coming back from a long hiatus for #3 ttc and hoping to join...
> 
> I tested today with a 2 hour hold with a cheapie, BFN. Probably test again with a full 4 hour hold. I have one FRER I'm holding onto until after AF is late. I wasn't tracking well, but I should be about 13 dpo.

Good luck hon. I'm 12DPO and tested negative today on first response. I did get a faint line yesterday but nothing today. 
My temp has dropped for the last 4 days so I know I'm out. 
But good luck to you


----------



## Deethehippy

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> Basically letrozole suppresses estrogen production. For someone like me who is anovulatory on my own it basically prevents my hormones from stopping growth on my eggs. So for 5 days I take it and if blocks the estrogen on those days allowing growth. I don't ovulate at all without it but I ovulate with it. The traditional use for it is in cancer treatment, but a cancer patient would take it all the time instead of just those 5 cycle days.
> 
> It's different from clomid because clomid just blocks the receptors vs letrozole actually inhibits the production. . I can ovulate on either medication, but I feel better and have less side effects with letrozole.

Thank you for explaining it for me. I hope you don't suffer headaches this time and I hope this will be your lucky cycle.


----------



## Alligator

@drudai i remember you from TTC my daughter! Nice to see you here! 

I’m 5dpo today, cramping mostly gone but feeling a bit bloated/gassy/tired. Not sure what was up with 4dpo cramping as it seems too early for anything but very interesting i felt it with my daughter’s pregnancy too! Feeling up and down, like convinced we did it this cycle and I’m pregnant then very doubtful and not wanting to get excited. Went to a play date this morning with my toddler and a couple close friends i spent my maternity leave with and had so much fun. It was so fun to see them all again as things slowly open up. The kiddos had such fun and my my 2 (almost!) year old fell asleep in 5 mins for her nap haha always good. It’s Canada day here so a holiday off work which is always nice! 

Also feeling a bit tired and emotional. Watching a medical show on Netflix and a woman gave birth and I burst into tears lol!


----------



## Nixnax

LuvallmyH said:


> Top is yesterday afternoon, last night, fmu today
> View attachment 1083800
> 
> View attachment 1083801
> 
> Last night too, fmu bottom

Yay that looks like a BFP to me. Wishing you H&H 9 months


----------



## drudai

@Alligator O:) good luck this cycle

Another BFN for me. I think I'm out, :?


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

drudai said:


> @Alligator O:) good luck this cycle
> 
> Another BFN for me. I think I'm out, :?

I'm sorry, how many DPO are you?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> @drudai i remember you from TTC my daughter! Nice to see you here!
> 
> I’m 5dpo today, cramping mostly gone but feeling a bit bloated/gassy/tired. Not sure what was up with 4dpo cramping as it seems too early for anything but very interesting i felt it with my daughter’s pregnancy too! Feeling up and down, like convinced we did it this cycle and I’m pregnant then very doubtful and not wanting to get excited. Went to a play date this morning with my toddler and a couple close friends i spent my maternity leave with and had so much fun. It was so fun to see them all again as things slowly open up. The kiddos had such fun and my my 2 (almost!) year old fell asleep in 5 mins for her nap haha always good. It’s Canada day here so a holiday off work which is always nice!
> 
> Also feeling a bit tired and emotional. Watching a medical show on Netflix and a woman gave birth and I burst into tears lol!

I had that cramping with my chemical hon. It started at 4dpo and my boobs were tender. I had bad lower backache to. Then at 6dpo it all vanished. 
The sore boobs came back at 8dpo and then I neasea from 10dpo. It ended in a chemical for me but hopfully this is a sign for u . 
I've had cramps and backache with this cycle to which strated at 3dpo. 
Sore boobs and lots of cramping, shrap pain pains in my right and left overy from 8 to 11dpo. 
But I'm not pregnant. 

Progesterone can cause sore boobs and cramps after ovulation. But the key is if it all stays or wears off. 

Hopfully this is a good sign for u tho. 

I have had sore boobs and bachache and cramps from 8dpo, sore boobs is a classic pregnancy symptom for me because they dont get sore b4 AF. But the soreness has worn off now and BFN at 12dpo. 
It's so frustrating this ttc.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Still feeling unwell ladies I've now got a fever if 38.1c I feel horrible stupid bug.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry to all the other ladies getting BFNs I know it absolutely sucks.


----------



## drudai

Deethehippy said:


> I'm sorry, how many DPO are you?

13 dpo, expecting AF tomorrow.


----------



## Alligator

Suggerhoney said:


> I had that cramping with my chemical hon. It started at 4dpo and my boobs were tender. I had bad lower backache to. Then at 6dpo it all vanished.
> The sore boobs came back at 8dpo and then I neasea from 10dpo. It ended in a chemical for me but hopfully this is a sign for u .
> I've had cramps and backache with this cycle to which strated at 3dpo.
> Sore boobs and lots of cramping, shrap pain pains in my right and left overy from 8 to 11dpo.
> But I'm not pregnant.
> 
> Progesterone can cause sore boobs and cramps after ovulation. But the key is if it all stays or wears off.
> 
> Hopfully this is a good sign for u tho.
> 
> I have had sore boobs and bachache and cramps from 8dpo, sore boobs is a classic pregnancy symptom for me because they dont get sore b4 AF. But the soreness has worn off now and BFN at 12dpo.
> It's so frustrating this ttc.

Oh goodness our bodies are so weird! I remember with my daughter my boobs didn’t hurt at all until like 5 weeks pregnant! With my miscarriage they hurt from the start!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> Oh goodness our bodies are so weird! I remember with my daughter my boobs didn’t hurt at all until like 5 weeks pregnant! With my miscarriage they hurt from the start!

Our bodies really know how to throw us of. 
It's so annoying. 
With my son I had weird pulling sensations around 4dpo but didnt notice that with my chemical or this cycle. I did have mild period cramps around 3dpo
Had it again yesterday felt like AF was coming but she isnt due until Saturday or sunday at the latest. 

I always get sore boobs about a week b4 AF is due if I'm pregnant. I had with my very early Misscarige back in april. But then at 13dpo all my symptoms vanished. 
Keeping everything crossed for you. 
Have u been trying for long? 
As soon as AF is here and then ovulation we wud of been trying for 4 months, 6 if I count the time we were NTNP. 
It's so frustrating. 
I'm 40 and I'm really worried its much age that's affecting me, we fell with our son within 1 month of trying and I thought this time wud be similar but nope,


----------



## drudai

TTC is a harder journey than the pregnancy sometimes.


----------



## Suggerhoney

drudai said:


> TTC is a harder journey than the pregnancy sometimes.

Yeah it's so hard hon. Its horrible seeing constant BFNs:(


----------



## CallieBear

Hi,
I'm totally new here and I'd love to join! 
Can you please put me down for 7/14? Hoping I can wait that long to test! 
I tested really early last month and unfortunately it ended up being a chemical. 

Sending tons of baby dust and good vibes to all!


----------



## Alligator

Suggerhoney said:


> Our bodies really know how to throw us of.
> It's so annoying.
> With my son I had weird pulling sensations around 4dpo but didnt notice that with my chemical or this cycle. I did have mild period cramps around 3dpo
> Had it again yesterday felt like AF was coming but she isnt due until Saturday or sunday at the latest.
> 
> I always get sore boobs about a week b4 AF is due if I'm pregnant. I had with my very early Misscarige back in april. But then at 13dpo all my symptoms vanished.
> Keeping everything crossed for you.
> Have u been trying for long?
> As soon as AF is here and then ovulation we wud of been trying for 4 months, 6 if I count the time we were NTNP.
> It's so frustrating.
> I'm 40 and I'm really worried its much age that's affecting me, we fell with our son within 1 month of trying and I thought this time wud be similar but nope,

This is our first month trying, so I know I need to prepare to wait! We were lucky to get pregnant quickly with my daughter, 2 months trying. Although we had been trying/waiting 6 total months if you count our miscarriage and recovery!


----------



## Alligator

I really want to test and am only 5dpo why do we make ourselves crazy wanting to POAS???


----------



## drudai

CallieBear said:


> Hi,
> I'm totally new here and I'd love to join!
> Can you please put me down for 7/14? Hoping I can wait that long to test!
> I tested really early last month and unfortunately it ended up being a chemical.
> 
> Sending tons of baby dust and good vibes to all!

Hi hi and baby dust to you!!

@Alligator SAME. This is a bonus round coming off BC and I'm already going nuts. I took advantage of the promo a few pages back for the $8-9 look/hpt box... I promised myself I wouldn't do this!

I have a stuffy and runny nose, out of no where... I'm gonna test again tomorrow morning if AF doesn't show.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Alligator I have tested before I even ovulated some months. You know, JUST IN CASE.


----------



## MrsKatie

@CallieBear, welcome and good luck! So sorry about the chemical :( I got pregnant after an early m/c no period in between and I hope the same happens for you :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

I swear y'all, I'm not buying tests before 9dpo this month. Like I'm placing my Amazon order that morning. I bought 50 ics last month and got 20 non early result with my opk kit. I have one test left. ONE. That's ridiculous. :dohh::dohh::dohh: I might even try to not early test for the first time ever in a medicated cycle.:saywhat: ..... Now y'all see what tune I'm singing come the 25th or so. :loopy:


----------



## MrsKatie

Girl, you’re in good company.


----------



## tropicsgirl

I am 9 DPO today, but not testing until at the earliest, AF is due (which is around July 7). But I was late last month (which never happens) so I don't want to get my hopes up. I am feeling no symptoms. But with my pregnancy with DD I had zero symptoms. In fact, I felt great...actually feeling great was one of the signs for me (no cramps or anything). But I did have implantation bleeding. 

I wish I could just magically know and stop stressing! It took us 13 months to conceive our daughter and I was only 25 then. I am 32 now and because of how long it took to have DD and the fact that I was in my 20's it makes me worry...but the fact that I DID end up getting pregnant and go on with a healthy pregnancy does give me some hope. This will be month 5 now.


----------



## tdog

Good morning you lovely ladies :flower: so symptoms this morn are: cramps (lots of cramps) bad back headache eased off tho, I have a feeling I'm out already tho 5dpo and cramping loads like last cycle :shrug: I no we shouldn't compare cycles but just can't help it :haha: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Suggerhoney said:


> Still feeling unwell ladies I've now got a fever if 38.1c I feel horrible stupid bug.

I hope you're feeling better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

This thread seems well clicky. Totally ignored my can I join post. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## salamander91

3 girlies said:


> This thread seems well clicky. Totally ignored my can I join post. Good luck to all of you.

You don't need to ask to join. Everyone is welcome :flower: Good luck!


----------



## tdog

3 girlies said:


> This thread seems well clicky. Totally ignored my can I join post. Good luck to all of you.

Awww lovely so sorry I didn't see I don't always read everyone's post :haha: but your so welcome :flower: xx

I forgot to add my itchy boobs to my symptoms :haha: xx


----------



## Hevalouaddict

14dpo, AF didn’t arrive yesterday but neither did my BFP.


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> This thread seems well clicky. Totally ignored my can I join post. Good luck to all of you.

Sometimes the ladies who run the first pages don’t see right away. Of course you are welcome! Good luck this month to you :)


----------



## Deethehippy

tdog said:


> Good morning you lovely ladies :flower: so symptoms this morn are: cramps (lots of cramps) bad back headache eased off tho, I have a feeling I'm out already tho 5dpo and cramping loads like last cycle :shrug: I no we shouldn't compare cycles but just can't help it :haha: xx

Keep positive, each cycle can be different. :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

3 girlies said:


> This thread seems well clicky. Totally ignored my can I join post. Good luck to all of you.

It's not clicky, it's just fast moving because there are so many posts constantly. I try to say good luck to everyone but messages can get lost up the page quickly with new messages appearing. 

Fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## wantingagirl

Always checking in on you guys, just wanted to say definitely not clicky it is fast the ladies on here are so supportive <3


----------



## tdog

Deethehippy said:


> Keep positive, each cycle can be different. :hugs:

So hard to stay positive tho :shrug: my temp dropped again this morn so that's 2 days its Dipped now :cry: not due on for another 9 days tho so I no there's still time xx


----------



## drudai

3 girlies said:


> This thread seems well clicky. Totally ignored my can I join post. Good luck to all of you.

:Flower: you're always welcome!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Not good news to report. Everything is much lighter this morning. 

Could be cp. Oh well. I was expecting a lot.


----------



## Nixnax

LuvallmyH said:


> Not good news to report. Everything is much lighter this morning.
> View attachment 1083837
> View attachment 1083838
> 
> Could be cp. Oh well. I was expecting a lot.

Big hugs, wishing you luck. You're not out yet :flow:


----------



## LuvallmyH

Please don't take it personally, but I might take a little break from here. You know I wish you all lots & lots of luck & support. I have to switch my focus for a little while. 
Sending lots of dust for a very BFP full July!!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

Oh I am sorry I thought everyone had ignored me lol. I am sorry to see your update luv. I know after my mc it took a full month to get a negative it was heartbreaking as i ovulated aswell. I fell pregnant the next cycle so I hope you do too. 

I'm 10dpo & not a hint of a line


----------



## Bevziibubble

3 girlies said:


> Oh I am sorry I thought everyone had ignored me lol. I am sorry to see your update luv. I know after my mc it took a full month to get a negative it was heartbreaking as i ovulated aswell. I fell pregnant the next cycle so I hope you do too.
> 
> I'm 10dpo & not a hint of a line

You're not out yet :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

LuvallmyH said:


> Please don't take it personally, but I might take a little break from here. You know I wish you all lots & lots of luck & support. I have to switch my focus for a little while.
> Sending lots of dust for a very BFP full July!!!!

That's understandable :hugs:
Thinking of you <3


----------



## CamilaHope89

Hello everybody!! Another day in our TTC journey awaits us all and I am so happy to share it with you all!

This thread and all your stories are helping me so much with staying positive but not putting so much pressure on myself if it doesn’t happen this month. I was destroyed last month and seeing everyone’s strength through the process is very uplifting.
((Even tho deep down I reallly really hope we all have our miracles happen this month))

I’m 4 DPO and the day before I had serious headache which I blame on muscle tension and lack of water intake so not sure whether to count that or not and last night I had a nasty mood swing and I’m feeling some activity on my right ovary region contrary to last month was left side...

{{{*******DOES anyone else feel alternating ovary activity month to month or is my head just making things up over analyzing gas or cramping????******}}}

The claws came out and I was SOOO annoyed with my boyfriend for no reason... I couldn’t even see past my anger to think “hey be happy, this might be a symptom..”

ha it’s funny now in hindsight but I need to work on some self soothing when my hormones whoosh in.

Sending hope and love into the universe for all of you! Have a great day!!


----------



## Nixnax

LuvallmyH said:


> Please don't take it personally, but I might take a little break from here. You know I wish you all lots & lots of luck & support. I have to switch my focus for a little while.
> Sending lots of dust for a very BFP full July!!!!

I completely understand. I had to take a break from here for a bit... it all got a bit too much. Take your time, hopefully we'll see you back here with a BFP announcement very soon x


----------



## tdog

LuvallmyH said:


> Please don't take it personally, but I might take a little break from here. You know I wish you all lots & lots of luck & support. I have to switch my focus for a little while.
> Sending lots of dust for a very BFP full July!!!!

Completely understandable lovely you do what you have to for you sending you lots of :hugs: xx


----------



## tdog

3 girlies said:


> Oh I am sorry I thought everyone had ignored me lol. I am sorry to see your update luv. I know after my mc it took a full month to get a negative it was heartbreaking as i ovulated aswell. I fell pregnant the next cycle so I hope you do too.
> 
> I'm 10dpo & not a hint of a line

Not out yet lovely still time xx


----------



## 3 girlies

Do any of you have children with different dads? I'd never lost a baby with my ex husband but I have lost 2 with my partner. I have health issues after a blood clot in my brain 2 years ago so I'm on keppra to control seizures & 100mg of clexane daily. I dont know if that's made a difference or not. Both are safe in pregnancy though so maybe just been unlucky. 

I cant believe I joined this forum 12 years ago! Time has flown


----------



## Danizzychar

3 girlies said:


> Do any of you have children with different dads? I'd never lost a baby with my ex husband but I have lost 2 with my partner. I have health issues after a blood clot in my brain 2 years ago so I'm on keppra to control seizures & 100mg of clexane daily. I dont know if that's made a difference or not. Both are safe in pregnancy though so maybe just been unlucky.
> 
> I cant believe I joined this forum 12 years ago! Time has flown

I have a new partner this will be our first and am struggling to get pregnant due to my cycles not returning after stopping the pill last September :(

I am around 11dpo I think not 100% sure if I ovulated... What symptoms are people having... 
Am a little bit crampy had backache last night.
Tired just had an hours nap on the couch
Stuffy nose. Not blocked or runny 
Mood swings x


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@3 girlies mine have the same dad but I had a MC when we met, we’ve had 3 kids since and now I can’t seem to have anymore.


----------



## drudai

@CamilaHope89 I was so moody this tww too. :haha:


----------



## Suggerhoney

CallieBear said:


> Hi,
> I'm totally new here and I'd love to join!
> Can you please put me down for 7/14? Hoping I can wait that long to test!
> I tested really early last month and unfortunately it ended up being a chemical.
> 
> Sending tons of baby dust and good vibes to all!

Hi hon
I'm sorry I had a chemical 2 months ago there horrible . Just waiting to come on AF now and it will be our 3rd month since the chemical. I think when u have a Misscarige it makes u more determined. My chemical messed with my last cycle alot but this cycle was back to normol. Sadly still not pregnant tho. 13dpo today and just waiting for AF which is due Saturday.
Good luck hon. Everyone is lovely in the testing threads.



Alligator said:


> This is our first month trying, so I know I need to prepare to wait! We were lucky to get pregnant quickly with my daughter, 2 months trying. Although we had been trying/waiting 6 total months if you count our miscarriage and recovery!


I came off my pill in feb and really thought it wudnt take long. It only took us I month to get pregnant with our son after having the implant out. Was so lucky and I took it for granted how hard ttc really is.
So now going into month 4 of actively trying. We strated out NTNP when I stopped the pill so if I add that on it will be month 6.
Its so horrible knowing I'm out again. Feels like its never going to happen. :-(



drudai said:


> Hi hi and baby dust to you!!
> 
> @Alligator SAME. This is a bonus round coming off BC and I'm already going nuts. I took advantage of the promo a few pages back for the $8-9 look/hpt box... I promised myself I wouldn't do this!
> 
> I have a stuffy and runny nose, out of no where... I'm gonna test again tomorrow morning if AF doesn't show.

Good luck hon. I came off my pill back in feb.
I got pregnant strait away with my son after have the implant out but not been so lucky this time.
We did fall pregnant in april but it was a chemical pregnancy.



3 girlies said:


> This thread seems well clicky. Totally ignored my can I join post. Good luck to all of you.

Awww hon I'm so sorry I didnt see ure post.


tdog said:


> So hard to stay positive tho :shrug: my temp dropped again this morn so that's 2 days its Dipped now :cry: not due on for another 9 days tho so I no there's still time xx

I wudnt worry hon ure definitely still in with a chance it's still early days.


LuvallmyH said:


> Please don't take it personally, but I might take a little break from here. You know I wish you all lots & lots of luck & support. I have to switch my focus for a little while.
> Sending lots of dust for a very BFP full July!!!!

Oh no sweety I'm so sorry hon my heart dropped when I see ure last post. Sending u the biggest hug. And its completely understandable if u want to stay away for a bit. 
I'll be doing the Same if nothing happens next cycle. Sending u lots and lots of hugs 



Sorry if I've missed anyone my battery is about to dye. 
13dpo today and breast tenderness has completely gone now. Back to zero symptoms. 
The pregnancy monitor has gone from 20 to 57 points on FF because my temp shot right up today but I did have a fever last night. 
I dont have a fever now tho. It shot up to 37.18 
I definitely no I'm out tho. With the BFN yesterday and all symptoms vanished so I'm not testing. I know it will plummet tommorow or Saturday and AF will come. 

Still not in a good place. I've been crying. 
I just feel like we are wasting our time trying and its never going to happen. 
I cant even get excited anymore because I've seen so many BFNs. 

I dont think I can do this any more ladies


----------



## 3 girlies

Suggerhoney I really hope it doesnt drop tomorrow. So many people have negatives before af is due. I am bad I test from 1dpo :rofl: I remember with my little boy I had no hint of a line & then 2 hours later a positive digi it was crazy! 

I thought this would be my month, sore boobs, cramps & now I think my mind playing tricks on me. I know I can fall pregnant It just doesnt stick


----------



## 3 girlies

Oops I'm well moody but I think that's because my partner was an idiot last night :haha: they dont understand the stress of a tww it does my head in. When I fell pregnant in march i was so excited & then we lost it & we had told my kids the day before, not doing that again it made it harder


----------



## Alligator

I'm so sorry @LuvallmyH totally understandable if you need to take a mental health break. We will be here whenever you need us!

I'm glad I'm not the only POAS addict. I am 6dpo today and managed to stop myself POAS this morning - I know it's too early. I feel very proud lol, I will probably test tomorrow because I have no self control. Maaaaybe make it to Saturday at 8dpo? Ugh. We'll see.

AFM - symptoms this morning at 6dpo include: bloated, gassy, a bit nauseous but I think I'm hungry, mostly. Nothing of note, particularly. Maybe a bit crampy but could be chalked up to gas as well, hard to say! I know it's wishful thinking to think we caught the egg our first try but I can't help it!


----------



## Alligator

@Suggerhoney I'm sorry you're not in a good place. This can be so trying. Sending you a big hug. I hope you can find something to distract you today <3

Weird symptom. Was just having a conversation with someone and got left and right confused ha. I have only ever been that dumb when I'm pregnant! I hope it's an early sign and not just me starting to go crazy LOL.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Men never understand the way we work, Lol :haha:


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Stark white nothing ](*,)


----------



## Deethehippy

Luv - I’m so sorry about the tests today. I completely understand you wanting a break. Just know we are here if you decide to come back anytime. 

Sugger - I hope you are not poorly still today. I know it’s not so likely but ladies do get late BFP’s sometimes. If this isn’t your cycle then July will be I know it! Take care and treat yourself to something nice today.

Everyone waiting to test - keep the faith.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## tdog

3 girlies said:


> Oops I'm well moody but I think that's because my partner was an idiot last night :haha: they dont understand the stress of a tww it does my head in. When I fell pregnant in march i was so excited & then we lost it & we had told my kids the day before, not doing that again it made it harder

Oh I hear ya I'm so moody lately even the kids a p'ing me off :haha: and partner is always doing my head in gets on my nerves :haha: xx


----------



## 3 girlies

We had an argument about a pair of hair clippers lol. I feel so sick today it's not unusual for me because I take alot of medication but I woke up gagging.


----------



## Alligator

My stomach keeps feeling off this morning, I'm hoping it's a good sign! Also tired and unmotivated. This work from home/pandemic means I stay up a lot later but I'm still up fairly early. Def need to get more sleep!

In other news I totally forgot about prenatals and taking them before conception lol. Whoops! Ordered some from Amazon the other day and they arrived today so I'll take them. With my daughter I had to take the gummies because the regular ones I couldn't swallow I felt so sick. So I bought those this go around again. So much more expensive!


----------



## Nixnax

Alligator said:


> My stomach keeps feeling off this morning, I'm hoping it's a good sign! Also tired and unmotivated. This work from home/pandemic means I stay up a lot later but I'm still up fairly early. Def need to get more sleep!
> 
> In other news I totally forgot about prenatals and taking them before conception lol. Whoops! Ordered some from Amazon the other day and they arrived today so I'll take them. With my daughter I had to take the gummies because the regular ones I couldn't swallow I felt so sick. So I bought those this go around again. So much more expensive!

I did the same with the prenatals. Nipped out to buy some yesterday so I could start taking them. Felt good to get out of the house... almost felt like a day trip. The world has gone crazy.... food shopping has become a debate in our household. It was always left to me, now the Mr wants to go so he can have an excuse to go out


----------



## 3 girlies

I didnt realise they did gummy ones I used to struggle to take mine.


----------



## drudai

I forgot about prenatal too... 

I'm so confused. 14 dpo, bfn, last night felt like I was coming down with a cold and fine this morning, and today greenish yelloe Ewcm ? Sigh lol


----------



## tdog

3 girlies said:


> We had an argument about a pair of hair clippers lol. I feel so sick today it's not unusual for me because I take alot of medication but I woke up gagging.

We always argue about the washing up I see it pile and pile and pile he just don't get it I have phoriosis so my heads get so dry and crack but he a arse lol xx


----------



## 3 girlies

I normally spot before af & it's due on monday which is my birthday :( so I'm tissue watching lol.


----------



## tdog

3 girlies said:


> I normally spot before af & it's due on monday which is my birthday :( so I'm tissue watching lol.

Oh I hate the tissue watching :haha: xx


----------



## MrsKatie

3 girlies, I'm sorry I missed your first post! I miss responding to a lot of posts here. Welcome. I hope it's a short journey for you. Losses are devastating.I also am the queen of symptom spotting.I've been pregnant 5 times (including one loss) and you'd think I'd be able to tell pregnancy symptoms from non-pregnant cycles but NOPE. It's enough to go crazy.

Alligator, stay strong!! I will hold out as well as I can this cycle, I've been getting AF at 8dpo (ugh) so at least I will try to wait until 9dpo since she'd officially be "late" then.

Sugger, hugs. It is so hard.

Dee, how are you holding up?

drudai, so strange, did you take another test today?

tdog,laundry makes me go insane. it's just never done. Obvious thing to say but it always seems to sneak up on me!


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsKatie said:


> 3 girlies, I'm sorry I missed your first post! I miss responding to a lot of posts here. Welcome. I hope it's a short journey for you. Losses are devastating.I also am the queen of symptom spotting.I've been pregnant 5 times (including one loss) and you'd think I'd be able to tell pregnancy symptoms from non-pregnant cycles but NOPE. It's enough to go crazy.
> 
> Alligator, stay strong!! I will hold out as well as I can this cycle, I've been getting AF at 8dpo (ugh) so at least I will try to wait until 9dpo since she'd officially be "late" then.
> 
> Sugger, hugs. It is so hard.
> 
> Dee, how are you holding up?
> 
> drudai, so strange, did you take another test today?
> 
> tdog,laundry makes me go insane. it's just never done. Obvious thing to say but it always seems to sneak up on me!

I'm ok thank you for asking. Keeping myself busy with diet/healthy eating and hobbies/my part time work/and the kiddies. Trying to 'chill' back this cycle and if it's meant for me then it will be for me. Having said that me and OH agreed on a boy name the other day! I have never named a child before it was conceived before....we would both so love a son together but obviously any child or children would be beyond a blessing. I hope that you are going good too :)


----------



## Alligator

Almost half way through 6dpo (it's just after 11am here) and I've held off testing LOL. Feels like a victory! I am going to go for a walk on my lunch break, will hopefully energize me. Feeling tired, laid down for a bit this am (work from home perk I guess). I'm signed up for a spin class tonight which I know I will feel good about going to but I currently just want to lay on the couch all evening after the toddler's bedtime!

Glad I'm not the only one who forgot prenatals lol. I take the First Response gummies but there are a few other options on Amazon I saw.


----------



## tdog

@MrsKatie honest it's my pet hate but he seems to think it's OK :shrug: I'm always symptom spotting been preg 6 times but lost first and have to say everytime is completely different, with my last I had zero symptoms :shrug: xx


----------



## MrsKatie

Thanks, Dee!

I am mostly ok, it's just such a strange time and it sure is dragging on and on and on. DH is still out of work, no idea when the bar can re-open, and regardless they're RE-closing bars in many parts of the country so it would be even more devastating to open then turn around and close again! Never dreamed we'd be out of work this long, day 101 of quarantine here with no end in sight. Probably going to homeschool in the fall too...

Just feeling overwhelmed, angry, and down today. Frustrated with my stupid irregular cycles and I feel like maybe I should just forget about TTC for awhile but then I get worried about my age and don't want to wait.


----------



## Suggerhoney

3 girlies said:


> Suggerhoney I really hope it doesnt drop tomorrow. So many people have negatives before af is due. I am bad I test from 1dpo :rofl: I remember with my little boy I had no hint of a line & then 2 hours later a positive digi it was crazy!
> 
> I thought this would be my month, sore boobs, cramps & now I think my mind playing tricks on me. I know I can fall pregnant It just doesnt stick


I'm wondering if my lining is to thin or something. I definitely felt implantation cramps at 8dpo then got sore boobs just like with the chemical . And with the chemical it all vanished at 13dpo just like it's done now. 
I was almost certain I was pregnant esp with the sore boobs because that's always a pregnancy symptom for me. I dont get sore boobs b4 or during AF. 
But it's all vanished now they dont hurt at all hon so that's another reason I've not bothered testing today because I just know I'm not pregnant or I've had another chemical. I've had 2 other chemicals in the past but never had 2 in a row. 
I'm hoping it wasnt a chemical this time tho because the one I had in April messed with my next cycle. I only had a 23 day cycle and ovulated way to early on CD8 so I new I was out as soon as i got a postive OPK on CD7. 
This cycle has been back to normol tho. I O on day 14 and it shud be a 28 day cycle this cycle or 29. 
I had so many great signs during Ovulation, loads of EWCM which I've noticed since we started trying I didnt get much. But had loads this cycle and the ovulation pain was terrible. I felt for sure I was releasing a decent egg. But nope. 
With my son I had a blazing BFP at 11dpo with frer. But there was nothing on it yesterday when I tested at 12dpo. just the normol faint gray line they always have b4 u even pee on it. 

I will test again if my period is late but I think if i was my boobs wud still be sore hon so I know I'm out. 
Thank you for the lovely encouragement tho hon. Ure definitely in the right place everyone is so lovely and supportive on here. 

Poor ladies have to put up with my rants month after month lol. Lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

@MrsKatie :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> @Suggerhoney I'm sorry you're not in a good place. This can be so trying. Sending you a big hug. I hope you can find something to distract you today <3
> 
> Weird symptom. Was just having a conversation with someone and got left and right confused ha. I have only ever been that dumb when I'm pregnant! I hope it's an early sign and not just me starting to go crazy LOL.

Thanks sweety. 
Bless ya. I'm keeping it all crossed for you. Sorry to be such a debbie downer its just so hard and so frustrating month after month of BFNs and then with the chemical. Maybe when AF gets here I'll be feeling a little more hopful. 


Hevalouaddict said:


> View attachment 1083842
> Stark white nothing ](*,)

Oh hon I'm so very sorry. It's so frustrating. I'm gonna keep it all crossed for us all for our next cycles hon. And prayers to [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

My cm has been very creamy and white for the last week but I just went for a wee and its EWCM,


----------



## drudai

Suggerhoney said:


> My cm has been very creamy and white for the last week but I just went for a wee and its EWCM,

It's confusing ain't it!


----------



## Suggerhoney

drudai said:


> It's confusing ain't it!

I guess I'm still trying to clutch at straws that I mabe still in but I know in my heart that I'm out. AF due sat or Sunday.


----------



## tdog

5dpo and I caved :blush: I no I no I'm crazy :haha:


----------



## drudai

@Suggerhoney don't worry, me too -- I am gonna test in am hour because I'm some how convinced 6 hours made a difference.


----------



## tdog

drudai said:


> @Suggerhoney don't worry, me too -- I am gonna test in am hour because I'm some how convinced 6 hours made a difference.

Makes all the difference :haha: :blush: xx


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsKatie said:


> Thanks, Dee!
> 
> I am mostly ok, it's just such a strange time and it sure is dragging on and on and on. DH is still out of work, no idea when the bar can re-open, and regardless they're RE-closing bars in many parts of the country so it would be even more devastating to open then turn around and close again! Never dreamed we'd be out of work this long, day 101 of quarantine here with no end in sight. Probably going to homeschool in the fall too...
> 
> Just feeling overwhelmed, angry, and down today. Frustrated with my stupid irregular cycles and I feel like maybe I should just forget about TTC for awhile but then I get worried about my age and don't want to wait.

Yes it certainly is a strange time. We have been lucky in that my OH can work from home anyway and I have continued to get paid (and am now working a few odd days where they need me) I hope that you are financially ok and the bar can get to return soon.

TTC is overwhelming for sure but every cycle can and does vary and ladies have been known to conceive under all sorts of crazy situations and with all sorts of health issues so please don't loose hope. The chances of me and OH conceiving at our age according to Google is virtually zero but that slim chance that it could be possible keeps me going for now. 

I hope more than anything that we all get our BFP's.


----------



## Leesa

hi ladies heres to cycle 13 ttc using pre seed for the first time anyone else trying with pre seed or used it before ? good luck all xxxx :)))))


----------



## Bevziibubble

Leesa said:


> hi ladies heres to cycle 13 ttc using pre seed for the first time anyone else trying with pre seed or used it before ? good luck all xxxx :)))))

Good luck :)


----------



## Leesa

ive never used these one step ovulation tests i would say this is positive taken lastnight what do u ladies think ?? x


----------



## Alligator

Leesa said:


> hi ladies heres to cycle 13 ttc using pre seed for the first time anyone else trying with pre seed or used it before ? good luck all xxxx :)))))

We used preseed to get pregnant with my daughter! Who knows if it worked or not but if we have no luck this cycle I plan to buy some again :) 

I caved and tested too at 6dpo LOL. Middle of the day. No self control! Just an IC so no biggie, I have probably 30 of them (along with a bunch of dollar store ones too, and a couple FRER I'll save in case I get a squinter). Of course it was negative lol. But I know it's too early. At least I'm not itching to test anymore!


----------



## CamilaHope89

MrsKatie said:


> Thanks, Dee!
> 
> I am mostly ok, it's just such a strange time and it sure is dragging on and on and on. DH is still out of work, no idea when the bar can re-open, and regardless they're RE-closing bars in many parts of the country so it would be even more devastating to open then turn around and close again! Never dreamed we'd be out of work this long, day 101 of quarantine here with no end in sight. Probably going to homeschool in the fall too...
> 
> Just feeling overwhelmed, angry, and down today. Frustrated with my stupid irregular cycles and I feel like maybe I should just forget about TTC for awhile but then I get worried about my age and don't want to wait.

Mrs Katie **big hug!** I’m really looking forward to all the chaos being over too.
:shipw:


----------



## drudai

@Alligator :lol:

@Leesa I used Conceive Plus (amazon), but I ran out the cycle I got pregnant with ds2, so it didn't really help me. 

Was cramping but it eased off. Another BFN for me. Limbo limbo limbo.


----------



## CamilaHope89

Leesa said:


> ive never used these one step ovulation tests i would say this is positive taken lastnight what do u ladies think ?? x
> 
> View attachment 1083861

Yep!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry you're stuck in limbo :(


----------



## CamilaHope89

drudai said:


> @Alligator :lol:
> 
> @Leesa I used Conceive Plus (amazon), but I ran out the cycle I got pregnant with ds2, so it didn't really help me.
> 
> Was cramping but it eased off. Another BFN for me. Limbo limbo limbo.

Good luck!! Hope the next one is pos!


----------



## Nixnax

@Leesa that is definitely positive. 

I'm trying preseed for the first time this cycle too, i don't ever get EWCM so I'm hoping it helps


----------



## Bump288

tropicsgirl said:


> I am 9 DPO today, but not testing until at the earliest, AF is due (which is around July 7). But I was late last month (which never happens) so I don't want to get my hopes up. I am feeling no symptoms. But with my pregnancy with DD I had zero symptoms. In fact, I felt great...actually feeling great was one of the signs for me (no cramps or anything). But I did have implantation bleeding.
> 
> I wish I could just magically know and stop stressing! It took us 13 months to conceive our daughter and I was only 25 then. I am 32 now and because of how long it took to have DD and the fact that I was in my 20's it makes me worry...but the fact that I DID end up getting pregnant and go on with a healthy pregnancy does give me some hope. This will be month 5 now.

I was 26 when my son was conceived but it took us 3 years ... now 32 and have been trying for a year :/


----------



## Bump288

LuvallmyH said:


> Not good news to report. Everything is much lighter this morning.
> View attachment 1083837
> View attachment 1083838
> 
> Could be cp. Oh well. I was expecting a lot.

Nooo!!!! I’m so sorry !!


----------



## Bump288

Well I’m 11 dpo today suppose to get af 07/05 and FRER was bfn pretty sure I’m out this month, we are undecided at this point if we are going to keep trying (it’s been a year) I was really hoping this would be it.


----------



## Leesa

Nixnax said:


> @Leesa that is definitely positive.
> 
> I'm trying preseed for the first time this cycle too, i don't ever get EWCM so I'm hoping it helps

thank you :) ohh cool i have found the pre seed to be good as it goes using it so hopefully this month will be the one, good luck :) x


----------



## Leesa

drudai said:


> @Alligator :lol:
> 
> @Leesa I used Conceive Plus (amazon), but I ran out the cycle I got pregnant with ds2, so it didn't really help me.
> 
> Was cramping but it eased off. Another BFN for me. Limbo limbo limbo.


----------



## Leesa

ahh right good to hear different reviews of it , atleast you got your ds xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Leesa said:


> ive never used these one step ovulation tests i would say this is positive taken lastnight what do u ladies think ?? x
> 
> View attachment 1083861

That's positive hon good luck


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bump288 said:


> Well I’m 11 dpo today suppose to get af 07/05 and FRER was bfn pretty sure I’m out this month, we are undecided at this point if we are going to keep trying (it’s been a year) I was really hoping this would be it.

I'm so sorry hon. I really hope it does happen I'm so sorry it's taken so long. My heart goes out to ladies like you.


----------



## tropicsgirl

Bump288 said:


> I was 26 when my son was conceived but it took us 3 years ... now 32 and have been trying for a year :/

3 years - wow! I hope that you can get a BFP soon. my thinking is, if it takes longer that is OK, but I just hope that it is possible. My DH and I have never been tested for any fertility issues and don't plan on it..for now. I think I might have endometriosis, but that is just a guess on my part. I can so relate to TTC long term though...you feel like it will never happen...that's why I was SO thankful for DD. We really are just trying for one more child because we want her to have a sibling and don't quite feel like our family is "complete."


----------



## drudai

](*,)

Today is dragging. AF needs to show so I can put this cycle behind me.


----------



## Suggerhoney

drudai said:


> ](*,)
> 
> Today is dragging. AF needs to show so I can put this cycle behind me.

I know what u mean. I'm due AF Saturday and its dragging so bad.


----------



## drudai

I decided to look at my tests (4+ hours) and took them out of their shells... Idk.


----------



## Bump288

Suggerhoney said:


> I'm so sorry hon. I really hope it does happen I'm so sorry it's taken so long. My heart goes out to ladies like you.

Thank you


----------



## Bump288

tropicsgirl said:


> 3 years - wow! I hope that you can get a BFP soon. my thinking is, if it takes longer that is OK, but I just hope that it is possible. My DH and I have never been tested for any fertility issues and don't plan on it..for now. I think I might have endometriosis, but that is just a guess on my part. I can so relate to TTC long term though...you feel like it will never happen...that's why I was SO thankful for DD. We really are just trying for one more child because we want her to have a sibling and don't quite feel like our family is "complete."

That is our feeling as well. My 6 year old wants a sibling so bad it breaks my heart. Years and not a single positive until we had him. And then this time we have had 2 miscarriages ( I don’t know which is harder to deal with) I found out I have PCOS when I was younger and we are on treatments atm to try and help. Hopefully we both get out bfps soon !


----------



## Bump288

drudai said:


> I decided to look at my tests (4+ hours) and took them out of their shells... Idk.
> 
> View attachment 1083871
> 
> View attachment 1083872

I do feel like I see a hint of something , but with it being 4 hrs past I wouldn’t trust it


----------



## drudai

Bump288 said:


> I do feel like I see a hint of something , but with it being 4 hrs past I wouldn’t trust it

I don't either. I won't have a test for FMU tomorrow, sigh. No sign of AF.


----------



## tropicsgirl

Bump288 said:


> That is our feeling as well. My 6 year old wants a sibling so bad it breaks my heart. Years and not a single positive until we had him. And then this time we have had 2 miscarriages ( I don’t know which is harder to deal with) I found out I have PCOS when I was younger and we are on treatments atm to try and help. Hopefully we both get out bfps soon !

Sorry to hear about the MC’s. I haven’t had one but I can only imagine how hard that would be. My daughter is also 6 and I think she wants a sibling too...though I think she is so used to being on her own and has only child syndrome at the moment


----------



## Alligator

6dpo (onto 7 in the morning, it’s 9:45pm here) and just about an hour ago felt sharp, achy cramps. Lasted 1-2 mins. Uterus just feels a bit tender currently, but cramps subsided. Hoping it’s a good sign!


----------



## Jessylou4

Thankyou for starting this! 

I should be testing on the 9th but I had a chemical last month and I think I’ve only just ovulated. Hoping this cycle is going to be a bit longer to be in with a chance 

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Still no AF, not feeling 100%


----------



## 3 girlies

Hevalouaddict said:


> Still no AF, not feeling 100%

When are you testing? Fingers crossed for you xx 

So 11dpo & another bfn :cry: I thought after my 2 losses that I'd be super fertile but nope. Ughhh! Better prepare for af I guess. Right in time for my birthday! 37 ughhh feel like hiding away on monday. 

I'm crampy today :( I cant temp because of seizures so will try ovulation tests again maybe.


----------



## Suggerhoney

14dpo BFN and temp has plummeted. The witch is due tommorow. :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> 6dpo (onto 7 in the morning, it’s 9:45pm here) and just about an hour ago felt sharp, achy cramps. Lasted 1-2 mins. Uterus just feels a bit tender currently, but cramps subsided. Hoping it’s a good sign!

Good luck hon I've had that when I was pregnant with our son but I've also had it this cycle and last cycle and I'm not pregnant. 
Felt like sharp stabbing stitch pains in the overy area that lasted a few seconds and came and went. Also had backache with it as well then started getting sore breast and nipples felt like someone put a razor to them from 8 to 12 dpo then it all completely vanished. 
The why I'm so worried I've had another chemical. I didnt have any neasea this time tho where as with the chemical I had in April I felt very neaseas from 10 to 11dpo. 
I'm still getting them sharp pains. 
I had them last cycle as well at 6dpo. 
I have no idea what they are. 

But like I said I did feel my son implant and it felt like very sharp stabbing pains in the right overy and then mild AF cramps and backache and really sore boobs from about 9dpo.

So it may mean something or may mean nothing all u can do is hope and wait and see.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hevalouaddict said:


> Still no AF, not feeling 100%

That is so frustrating hon I'm so sorry. Really hope u get answers soon. I feel so bad for u being in limbo.
Hope the witch shows her face asap.



Jessylou4 said:


> Thankyou for starting this!
> 
> I should be testing on the 9th but I had a chemical last month and I think I’ve only just ovulated. Hoping this cycle is going to be a bit longer to be in with a chance
> 
> Good luck to everyone xxx

I'm sorry about the chemical hon. I've had 3 in total and I'm not sure if I've just had another one.
My last one was in april. Then my next cycle in may was supper short and I ovulated ridiculously early on cd 8 so new I didnt stand a chance. This cycle was thankfully back to normol with O on day 14. But I started getting some symptoms at 8 dpo for them all to just fizzle out at 12dpo so I'm really worried this is another chemical.
I've never had 2 back to back chemicals b4 my other ones were years ago.

I'm now so worried because if this is another one it means my next cycle (AF due tommorow) will be messed up again.

My cycle after my chemical was only 23 days.
I'm on day 28 now and just waiting for AF.
I'm praying that I haven't had another chemical. I dont want my next cycle to be messed up.
I will know if I have had another one because I will ovulate to early again and have a really short cycle.

My cycles are around 26 to 28 days with O around day 12 to 14. But that chemical really messed me up.
I was so happy this cycle was back to normal but now I'm back to feeling really anxous again.


----------



## Suggerhoney

drudai said:


> I decided to look at my tests (4+ hours) and took them out of their shells... Idk.
> 
> View attachment 1083871
> 
> View attachment 1083872

I see a line on the top one hon


----------



## drudai

Suggerhoney said:


> 14dpo BFN and temp has plummeted. The witch is due tommorow. :(

:hugs:


Suggerhoney said:


> I see a line on the top one hon

I wish I had a test for this morning.


----------



## CamilaHope89

Alligator said:


> 6dpo (onto 7 in the morning, it’s 9:45pm here) and just about an hour ago felt sharp, achy cramps. Lasted 1-2 mins. Uterus just feels a bit tender currently, but cramps subsided. Hoping it’s a good sign!

Alligator, loving the symps! Praying it’s a babe!
This morning I’ve got some achy boobs and a back ache on the lower right side.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## drudai

CamilaHope89 said:


> Alligator, loving the symps! Praying it’s a babe!
> This morning I’ve got some achy boobs and a back ache on the lower right side.

Baby dust to both of you!!


----------



## Alligator

Morning ladies.

@Suggerhoney sorry for the temp drop. I hope that your next cycle is normal! With my pregnancy that ended in miscarriage at 8.5w I felt implantation around a week before AF was due, so we'll see! Mostly just noting it in case it means something LOL.

@CamilaHope89 Hope that those symptoms lead to your BFP! What dpo are you again?

Sorry for the BFN 3 girlies (not sure why I can't tag you!)

AFM 7dpo today and I tested and of course BFN. Thought I saw a shadow but on those ICs there's a shadow half the time it seems. Way too early anyway even if I am pregnant! I got a positive with my daughter at 10dpo and even then it was fairly faint on a FRER (after a clear negative at 9dpo). I don't want to go crazy testing with FRER as there's a shortage in the stores here (LOL quarantine babies?!) so I only have two, and one more coming Monday! I have a million cheapies though.

No real symptoms as of note this morning, maybe a little bit crampy but I did a workout so could be that to (didn't do a lot of core/ab work though). Will report more throughout the day! I'm excited it's nearly the weekend but also nervous to test. And my daughter turns 2 on Sunday! So exciting :) So even if I get a BFN I have a great day with her planned for her birthday. This TWW is dragging!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

3 girlies said:


> When are you testing? Fingers crossed for you xx
> 
> So 11dpo & another bfn :cry: I thought after my 2 losses that I'd be super fertile but nope. Ughhh! Better prepare for af I guess. Right in time for my birthday! 37 ughhh feel like hiding away on monday.
> 
> I'm crampy today :( I cant temp because of seizures so will try ovulation tests again maybe.

I’ve tested a few times, all negative including an early predictor test.


----------



## Alligator

Ladies SMU. Tested because pee was dark and I have no control! Holy smokes.


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> Ladies SMU. Tested because pee was dark and I have no control! Holy smokes.
> 
> View attachment 1083925

Congratulations, that’s a BFP!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay, congratulations!!


----------



## Alligator

Deethehippy said:


> Congratulations, that’s a BFP!

Thank you! My IC was a stark negative but I found these tests (I can't remember the brand, I think our local drug store brand) in my medicine cabinet which I totally forgot about having from a scare a few months ago. It was negative at like 1-2 mins when I looked then I went and got changed and came back 1-2 mins later to that, so definitely within the time frame.

I have a FRER I am saving and holding up for with my next pee. I feel like I won't trust it til I see that!


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> Thank you! My IC was a stark negative but I found these tests (I can't remember the brand, I think our local drug store brand) in my medicine cabinet which I totally forgot about having from a scare a few months ago. It was negative at like 1-2 mins when I looked then I went and got changed and came back 1-2 mins later to that, so definitely within the time frame.
> 
> I have a FRER I am saving and holding up for with my next pee. I feel like I won't trust it til I see that!

Good luck with the FRER


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Anxious for your next test alligator!!! :dust::dust::test:


----------



## drudai

That's so awesome!! Gz Alli.


----------



## Alligator

2 hour hold with a FRER and negative, maybe a shadow? So now I’m unsure! I know false positives are rare, my pee probably wasn’t concentrated enough with not a long hold. I’ll try to wait until 8dpo tomorrow with fmu. What a roller coaster.


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> 2 hour hold with a FRER and negative, maybe a shadow? So now I’m unsure! I know false positives are rare, my pee probably wasn’t concentrated enough with not a long hold. I’ll try to wait until 8dpo tomorrow with fmu. What a roller coaster.

7 DPO is very early for quite a dark line...could you have ovulated later? Keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow.


----------



## Alligator

I think it was likely just not enough time between tests. The first test was clearly pink, and positive! Keep your fingers crossed ladies!


----------



## Bump288

3 girlies said:


> When are you testing? Fingers crossed for you xx
> 
> So 11dpo & another bfn :cry: I thought after my 2 losses that I'd be super fertile but nope. Ughhh! Better prepare for af I guess. Right in time for my birthday! 37 ughhh feel like hiding away on monday.
> 
> I'm crampy today :( I cant temp because of seizures so will try ovulation tests again maybe.

I’m 12 dpo and bfn as well hoping that doesn’t mean we are out , fingers crossed


----------



## tdog

@Alligator that test was clearly positive :shrug: maybe as you say not enough hold between testing xx


----------



## nmv

@Alligator 
I can't wait to see tomorrow's test!!

@3 girlies 
I feel ya... my current cycle started ON MY BIRTHDAY! Lol! So that sucked..
.. then the only fertile day we could BD was actually on DH's birthday... so if we're successful, that would be So Cool!!

I know it's a long shot, but a BFP would be extra awesome this cycle!!


----------



## Nixnax

Alligator said:


> I think it was likely just not enough time between tests. The first test was clearly pink, and positive! Keep your fingers crossed ladies!

Omg... I'm eagerly waiting for your next test. Good luck


----------



## Jft1

I'm still lurking, I'm 5/6dpo today, no symptoms and haven't tested. Don't know where I got the willpower from! I'm not bothered about no symptoms, I didn't have any with ds. 
Trying to hold off until Wednesday when I'll either be 10 or 11dpo. 
@Alligator i definitely saw a line, fingers crossed for you!! 

Hoping this is a lucky month for all of us :dust:


----------



## MrsKatie

@Alligator I bet you’ll get a good frer line in 48 hours! I am hopeless and test every time I pee, ha! Good luck.


----------



## xmumofgirlsx

Hi Ladies! I'm hopping in late! I'm 10dpo today .. AF due on the 7th, had a BFN on a cheapie today, but it was midday without a long hold so I'm trying to stay positive! 
I forgot how stressful the TTWis! .. symptom spotting have sore boobs, pulling in tummy/belly button, and nausea, all usual symptoms for me but could just be wishful thinking 
Have my fingers crossed for everyone! :dust:


----------



## Alligator

Thanks ladies! I took another of that same brand of test I got a positive on and got another faint positive!! It’s obvious though. I can’t believe two tests would give false positives? But FRER negative (spending a small fortune on tests ugh hahah). What are the chances it’s a false pos on two tests?? I’ve run out of those tests so I’ll test in the AM with what I have on hand and hope! I went from so excited to down, to excited then down. I want to trust that line. Here’s my most recent test, 4.5 hour hold, 4pm


----------



## xmumofgirlsx

ahh that line is defo pink hun! was maybe just not a long enough hold on the FR? Thats the tricky thing about using different brands and different wee lol .. have everything crossed for you! x


----------



## MrsKatie

@Alligator so weird about the frer but that is for sure bfp...

AFM having tons of ewcm but no positive opk yet... at least I am cd15 so my cycle is hopefully regulating finally...?


----------



## tdog

@Alligator how weird that is definitely positive who nos about the frer they are strange lately :shrug: xx


----------



## drudai

@Alligator I'd love to know the name of that brand. :lol:

Still in limbo here.


----------



## Alligator

@drudai I think it’s life brand (a local drug store brand here in Canada) but I threw out the box ages ago and I have none left and none of the suspected brand at the store so it’s a mystery lol! I’ll test in the AM with other tests and hope. 
It seems impossible to get TWO false positives right??? I just feel anxious getting FRER negatives but I’ve heard they have not been great lately?


----------



## Alligator

Ladies! I feel so dumb. I think it’s an OPK test!! They got mixed in with my preg tests. A friend pointed out those looked like her LH tests and you know what? She’s right I think! They are ov tests I mixed up with my preg tests and didn’t even think of until now? How could I be so stupid!!’ I feel so embarrassed ladies I’m so sorry. 

So, no BFP (yet lol) but at 7dpo that’s probably ok and I have lots of time. I feel incredibly foolish getting excited and posting and all your support. Please forgive me. What an epic brain fart, how could I be so dumb? I’m so stupid. So sorry ladies. Hopefully a real BFP in a few days.


----------



## Alligator

I’m literally embarrassed I just want to cry! I think I’m more embarrassed than sad about the negative, it’s still early. But feeling super embarrassed so I’m sorry ladies! Forgive me? I’ll be back to test on normal tests tomorrow. And then hopefully this can just be a funny story lol.


----------



## drudai

:rofl: 
Oh that's the best.


----------



## Alligator

Gosh! I feel so silly hahah. But hopefully it makes y’all smile. 
Is being really stupid a preggo sign? Add that to my symptom spotting hahah!


----------



## tdog

:haha: made my night :rofl: think we have all been there :haha: xx


----------



## Alligator

Lol! Well I’m glad some happiness came from it I feel mortified but glad you ladies won’t judge too harshly I hope haha!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I see a lot of you do BBT. I just bought one and started. Can you all tell me what I should expect and whatnot? And should I be doing it from CD 1 and on? 

Hope you ladies are doing well I'm on CD 5 now. Sorry I've been MIA. It's hard to catch up from my phone and I hardly ever have time to get to my laptop. I wish they had an app for this site


----------



## Pnutsprincess

LuvallmyH said:


> 9 dpo fmu. I’m so scared this is just a fluke and leftover hcg.
> View attachment 1083793


I have a feeling it is not left over HCG. That is real dark. Hang in there. I truly hope it is your sticky bean. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

3 girlies said:


> Can I join? I've been stalking this page. I'm Heidi, ttc my 5th but with my new partner. Had a miscarriage in march & another one 5 weeks ago I think I'm about 9dpo today.
> 
> LuvallmyH I have been stalking you too, deffo getting darker by the day x

Welcome. Sorry for your losses. I'm trying for my 5th as well after my husband had a reversal. Fx you get your rainbow.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

MrsKatie said:


> Luv, beautiful!
> 
> could I have July 20? Just to get myself on the list... I’m sure I’ll have to change my testing date since my cycles are ridiculous(42 days, then 25 last cycle, so who knows for this one) and my LP has been crazy short (8ish days)... I have begun night weaning and lots of vitamin C and b6/b12... so I hope it’ll lengthen. Not much hope in general for this cycle and if it doesn’t happen this cycle I think we’ll avoid for a while since my little sister will start TTC her first and I don’t want to take any attention from her by having the same due date, ha! Even though she assured me it would be no issue and only bring her more joy... but she’s the best so of course she’d say that.
> 
> good luck everyone!!


You won't take attention from her, it may make her feel happy if you expect at the same time because she will have someone that is going through it that can relate to her. That is sweet of you to think of her.


----------



## drudai

](*,)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

3 girlies said:


> This thread seems well clicky. Totally ignored my can I join post. Good luck to all of you.


No need to ask to join. Most of us use our phone and we miss some post. Sorry you felt left out.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

LuvallmyH said:


> Please don't take it personally, but I might take a little break from here. You know I wish you all lots & lots of luck & support. I have to switch my focus for a little while.
> Sending lots of dust for a very BFP full July!!!!

Hugs hun, take the time you need


----------



## tdog

Pnutsprincess said:


> I see a lot of you do BBT. I just bought one and started. Can you all tell me what I should expect and whatnot? And should I be doing it from CD 1 and on?
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well I'm on CD 5 now. Sorry I've been MIA. It's hard to catch up from my phone and I hardly ever have time to get to my laptop. I wish they had an app for this site

Hey lovely :hi: best time to do bbt is CD 1 but I started mine again last cycle but middle of it but its caught up :haha: when you do it should be done first thing in a morn as soon as you wake up, when you ovulate your temp normally drops and after you've ovulated you will see a rise in temp, just before af your temp may drop just before or day of, I've done temping for my last 3 pregnancies and doing it now :) hope I have made sense lol xx


----------



## Alligator

Dru I see a faint line I swear on the bottom one? Maybe a shadow?


----------



## tdog

drudai said:


> ](*,)
> 
> View attachment 1083944

I think I see something faint not sure xx


----------



## tbfromlv

Wow this thread moved fast lol 

I’m going to be in the TBD category and possibly zero testing in July at all. Who knows. My cycles have no rhyme or reason.. but I thought it was cute that FF gave it their best shot at identifying my fertile period :haha: it goes two more additional days in August too! I’m so envious of those of you who have at least semi predictable cycles!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

The witch is here... 3 days late! OV expected on the 17th


----------



## drudai

Hevalouaddict said:


> The witch is here... 3 days late! OV expected on the 17th

I suspect thar shall be me tomorrow. Very sorry. :(

@tbfromlv :)) good luck x


----------



## Lightning7

Hi Ladies, updated the 1st page again, welcome to the new ladies :hi: really hope I didn't miss anyone as there were a lot of new posts to read through haha.

Suggerhoney sorry you are feeling down, right around the time AF comes, I find the disappointment and emotions are so intense so I do hope you feel better in a few days :hugs: I know how you feel with comparing to last time though, my son was 1st try and this time it has been 10 cycles so far plus a couple of months NTNP before that. It's very disheartening x

@Alligator that OPK mix up gave me a laugh! I had a similar mix up about 6 months ago, tested with a one step HCG strip and sat it on the chest of drawers while getting ready for work, it was dark (only 5am) and I grabbed the strip to take out of the bedroom with me and then when i got out of the room I looked at it in the light and saw a blazing positive, I was sooo excited and taking pics ready to post on here, and then when i was cropping it to post I suddenly realised it was the wrong colour :shock: blue instead of green, I had mixed the HCG strip up with my positive LH strip from the week or so before. Biggest disappointment ever and was so glad I hadn't posted it :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

Ughhh started spotting today so witch will be here either tomorrow or monday. Here's to a lucky month! Although this month will clash with next years centre parcs holiday :haha: oh well.


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> I’m literally embarrassed I just want to cry! I think I’m more embarrassed than sad about the negative, it’s still early. But feeling super embarrassed so I’m sorry ladies! Forgive me? I’ll be back to test on normal tests tomorrow. And then hopefully this can just be a funny story lol.

Aww don’t be embarrassed, without a box it’s an easy mistake to make. I’m just sorry you got your hopes up. I did think that line was pretty good for 7 DPO though. Good luck testing in a few days :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

@Alligator oh no cringe, I was rooting for you. Fingers crossed you are posting the same sort of post in 3 days time. 

Hugs to those that have had AF arrive. 

Just entering my fertile period, with one home AI planned for tomorrow and one planned for tuesday (depending on opks of course).


----------



## Deethehippy

Nixnax said:


> @Alligator oh no cringe, I was rooting for you. Fingers crossed you are posting the same sort of post in 3 days time.
> 
> Hugs to those that have had AF arrive.
> 
> Just entering my fertile period, with one home AI planned for tomorrow and one planned for tuesday (depending on opks of course).

Good luck catching the egg!


----------



## CamilaHope89

Hey ladies! Love catching up on all the feed. Sorry to those who had a visit from AF and keeping fingers crossed for all others in limbo still

I’m 6 DPO today
I had some realllly vivid dreams last night and got up 3 or 4 times to use the restroom... that’s unusual but I feel like it’s too early for that kind of symptom.. hmm.. my breast tenderness feels more like aches from within but that’s all that’s happening this morning maybe more to come later today.


----------



## drudai

No AF, loads CM, bfn. :shrug:

@CamilaHope89 sounds like a good start.

@Nixnax good luck, baby dust


----------



## nmv

@tbfromlv 
Girl, how badly do you want to fix your cycles? It takes a lot of discipline, especially at first, but I bet I can get you on track, if you want to try what I do! SERIOUSLY!!!

I have PCOS too, and it was so heartbreaking to watch other ladies with perfect 28 day cycles while my 54 day cycle just ended, with no "O". I really wish I knew then what I know now! My hormone levels are PERFECT now, and my cycles are consistently 29-32 days!


----------



## Alligator

BFN for me at 8dpo too. But at least I used the right test lol! Not surprising still super early. If I have nothing by day 10-11 I’ll feel more out as that’s when I went positive with my daughter! 
It’s just 7am here so I’ll report back later with symptoms but I do usually have sore boobs around now when AF is due to arrive in 6-7 days and nothing yet. Hoping that’s a good sign! Had an absence of that with my daughter too! 
Good luck ladies!


----------



## danniemum2be

Hi ladies, been a little quiet over the past week, been hectic with work but also feeling really out of it already. Im on CD29 and still waiting to ov. I have PCOS so long cycles are the norm for me. Last cycle i ov’d CD28 with a 41 day cycle. But so far nothing, i ordered some wondfo tests after only ever using the onestep and today took a wondfo and a onestep both from the same sample and cant believe the difference. Worried i may have missed ov this month based on relying on the onesteps :confused:

added a pic to show. Hope everyone else is ok will try and catch up now xx


----------



## Nixnax

danniemum2be said:


> Hi ladies, been a little quiet over the past week, been hectic with work but also feeling really out of it already. Im on CD29 and still waiting to ov. I have PCOS so long cycles are the norm for me. Last cycle i ov’d CD28 with a 41 day cycle. But so far nothing, i ordered some wondfo tests after only ever using the onestep and today took a wondfo and a onestep both from the same sample and cant believe the difference. Worried i may have missed ov this month based on relying on the onesteps :confused:
> 
> added a pic to show. Hope everyone else is ok will try and catch up now xx
> 
> View attachment 1083965

Wowzers, that's a blooming big difference isn't it?! :shock:


----------



## Bump288

Hey ladies 13 dpo here . Y’all are going to think I’m crazy but last night I decided I would do an opk with my hpt just for reference of where the line should be since I’ve been getting stark whites (I know I know, just feeling a bit desperate this month lol ) to my surprise my opk was blazing positive !!! So of course I get online and there is mixed reviews, some say pg and some say you always get a surge before af..... well this morning I took another and still pretty close to pos opk and I swear I might see a vvvvvvvvvvvvfl on my hpt. Also I just might be losing it lol. Pic is of this mornings .... AF suppose to start tomorrow. Any thoughts, ideas, suggestion are welcome


----------



## Bump288

danniemum2be said:


> Hi ladies, been a little quiet over the past week, been hectic with work but also feeling really out of it already. Im on CD29 and still waiting to ov. I have PCOS so long cycles are the norm for me. Last cycle i ov’d CD28 with a 41 day cycle. But so far nothing, i ordered some wondfo tests after only ever using the onestep and today took a wondfo and a onestep both from the same sample and cant believe the difference. Worried i may have missed ov this month based on relying on the onesteps :confused:
> 
> added a pic to show. Hope everyone else is ok will try and catch up now xx
> 
> View attachment 1083965

Oh wow!!!! But as long as one isn’t giving you positive and one negative then I think it’s ok... one might just have more dye ... maybe


----------



## Alligator

Bump288 said:


> Hey ladies 13 dpo here . Y’all are going to think I’m crazy but last night I decided I would do an opk with my hpt just for reference of where the line should be since I’ve been getting stark whites (I know I know, just feeling a bit desperate this month lol ) to my surprise my opk was blazing positive !!! So of course I get online and there is mixed reviews, some say pg and some say you always get a surge before af..... well this morning I took another and still pretty close to pos opk and I swear I might see a vvvvvvvvvvvvfl on my hpt. Also I just might be losing it lol. Pic is of this mornings .... AF suppose to start tomorrow. Any thoughts, ideas, suggestion are welcome
> 
> View attachment 1083973

I feel like I might see what you’re seeing but it’s faint!! ICs with my daughter took ages to go positive even when I had clear lines on FRER


----------



## Deethehippy

Bump288 said:


> Hey ladies 13 dpo here . Y’all are going to think I’m crazy but last night I decided I would do an opk with my hpt just for reference of where the line should be since I’ve been getting stark whites (I know I know, just feeling a bit desperate this month lol ) to my surprise my opk was blazing positive !!! So of course I get online and there is mixed reviews, some say pg and some say you always get a surge before af..... well this morning I took another and still pretty close to pos opk and I swear I might see a vvvvvvvvvvvvfl on my hpt. Also I just might be losing it lol. Pic is of this mornings .... AF suppose to start tomorrow. Any thoughts, ideas, suggestion are welcome
> 
> View attachment 1083973

I feel like I may see something faint too but make sure not to hold the OPK to close to the HPT because I heard dyes can run across between tests onto the positive strips. Good luck!


----------



## xmumofgirlsx

@Alligator that is so funny! hopefully you will see the same lines on a pregnancy test soon! hugs!


----------



## nmv

Alright...I know I SAID I wasn't going to test early... but I caved and tested a couple days ago, at 9dpo. :bfn:
I'm out of tests, and the ones I ordered were suppose to be here 2 days ago. :shock:

Now I'm discouraged.
I'm convinced I'm out.

This is why I TOLD myself not to test early! Ugh! ](*,)


----------



## xmumofgirlsx

nmv said:


> Alright...I know I SAID I wasn't going to test early... but I caved and tested a couple days ago, at 9dpo. :bfn:
> I'm out of tests, and the ones I ordered were suppose to be here 2 days ago. :shock:
> 
> Now I'm discouraged.
> I'm convinced I'm out.
> 
> This is why I TOLD myself not to test early! Ugh! ](*,)

I was the same and caved and did a cheapie last night and its really discouraged me :( 
I was feeling positive up until then too! trying to hold out now until tuesday when AF is due x


----------



## tdog

Hey ladies sorry been Mia on this thread so sorry to all the ladies with af and :bfn: and congratulations to the ones who have a :bfp:

Afm was my daughter 1st birthday today tried not to think about testing but that didn't work :rofl: 7dpo and I swear theirs a faint line but I really have line eye :haha: I was feeling so positive this month but I have af cramps and thats norm for me a week before af :shrug: xx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

tdog said:


> Hey lovely :hi: best time to do bbt is CD 1 but I started mine again last cycle but middle of it but its caught up :haha: when you do it should be done first thing in a morn as soon as you wake up, when you ovulate your temp normally drops and after you've ovulated you will see a rise in temp, just before af your temp may drop just before or day of, I've done temping for my last 3 pregnancies and doing it now :) hope I have made sense lol xx

Yup I understand and I will try it this cycle and see how I like it. Do you use OPKs as well?


----------



## Deethehippy

tdog said:


> Hey ladies sorry been Mia on this thread so sorry to all the ladies with af and :bfn: and congratulations to the ones who have a :bfp:
> 
> Afm was my daughter 1st birthday today tried not to think about testing but that didn't work :rofl: 7dpo and I swear theirs a faint line but I really have line eye :haha: I was feeling so positive this month but I have af cramps and thats norm for me a week before af :shrug: xx
> 
> View attachment 1083979
> View attachment 1083980

I swear I can see a line on the bottom picture..hope it’s the start of something.


----------



## Kwipeh

Awww, @Alligator, that was a rollercoaster but it made me smile. I’m crossing my fingers for you.

I’m also crossing my fingers for everyone. The TWW is a female dog.


----------



## Kwipeh

tdog said:


> Hey ladies sorry been Mia on this thread so sorry to all the ladies with af and :bfn: and congratulations to the ones who have a :bfp:
> 
> Afm was my daughter 1st birthday today tried not to think about testing but that didn't work :rofl: 7dpo and I swear theirs a faint line but I really have line eye :haha: I was feeling so positive this month but I have af cramps and thats norm for me a week before af :shrug: xx
> 
> View attachment 1083979
> View attachment 1083980

Not to get your hopes up unduly but I feel like I see something. Maybe it’s just a shadow.


----------



## tdog

Pnutsprincess said:


> Yup I understand and I will try it this cycle and see how I like it. Do you use OPKs as well?

Hey lovely yea I use opks aswell xx


----------



## tdog

Thank you for your reply ladies I suppose I'll no in a couple days I just keep thinking I'm 7dpo and still early :) xx


----------



## Kwipeh

I’m 3dpo, should be testing on the 15th. Not sure if we caught the egg or not though because we only BDed once, two days before O. Didn’t get a lot of BDing anytime before then either because I was pissed off with my partner about something or the other and so zero nookie. Heheh. 

We have started fertility testing though, with the aim of going the IVF route if we are unable to conceive on our own. We’ll see how that goes. 

I want to try and not test before 8dpo but I don’t trust myself. Teehee.


----------



## drudai

No AF, another bfn. At this point I'm testing because they're there and I need to pee. :haha:

I went and met my SIL 3 day old... Oh am I brooding.

I got a bit emotional just now as I don't know what's going on. Did mini pill screw up my cycle? :cry: I'd be relieved if AF showed up right now, stiff upper lip for next cycle...


----------



## nmv

drudai said:


> No AF, another bfn. At this point I'm testing because they're there and I need to pee. :haha:
> 
> I went and met my SIL 3 day old... Oh am I brooding.
> 
> I got a bit emotional just now as I don't know what's going on. Did mini pill screw up my cycle? :cry: I'd be relieved if AF showed up right now, stiff upper lip for next cycle...
> 
> View attachment 1083983

If that awful witch shows up, you definitely deserve a drink!
:hug:


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry all...I've been MIA for a few days! Wowzers this thread moves fast! Tonight after my kids are in bed I'll do a proper read through!

Can my TBD please be changed to July 20th? We weren't going to start trying until my next cycle but decided today not to wait. I'm in the middle of a semi monitored cycle so have been doing OPKs and haven't had a surge yet. I'm CD 12 today so hoping for a surge tomorrow and be able to get in at least one more BD before O. If we don't catch this cycle, no big deal and will just count it as practice lol. 

It's a bit surreal to be back here again! This is baby #3 for us and is the last one!


----------



## tropicsgirl

Hi all, I am 12 DPO today and just experienced light bleeding. AF isn’t due until the 7th..but I reckon this could be the start of AF. I had implantation bleeding with DD but that was a week and a half before AF was due. I am thinking this is too late to be implantation bleeding. I had a major argument with my mom today which resulted in me crying for hours on end plus the added stress of moving. I will see how it goes in the next couple days but I’m quite confident this is AF starting. Sometimes stress causes my AF to start early.


----------



## MrsKatie

tropicsgirl, my implantation bleeding didn’t actually show until a couple days after my bfp with baby 3. It was super stressful and I thought I was having a m/c. I hope it’s still a good sign for you!


----------



## Alligator

@tdog I swear to see something on that second test! Will you test again tomorrow? 

nothing to report symptom wise today, lack of sore boobs is interesting as I usually have it by now? Hoping it means something. My csection scar seems to be a bit sensitive and painful? Not quite painful just like a pulling/ouch sensation on the one side. Weird? Anyone experience that?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

I feel like I need to write a book after reading 4 pages of posts! Quick thread indeed.

My big kid turned 7 today and mama is not ready. I feel like I'm just sitting over here like :coffee::coffee::coffee: waiting for AF to go away so that I can start ovulation testing. Today is CD6. 

Alligator I swear I typed out to ask if it might possibly be an OPK and decided it was too Debby downer to post and deleted it. I'm glad you realized before you peed on too many more things! 

kks- I'm also a mama of 2 boys, trying for #3 and final, and using fertility treatment (not IVF though, just doing meds. ).


----------



## Jft1

tdog said:


> Hey ladies sorry been Mia on this thread so sorry to all the ladies with af and :bfn: and congratulations to the ones who have a :bfp:
> 
> Afm was my daughter 1st birthday today tried not to think about testing but that didn't work :rofl: 7dpo and I swear theirs a faint line but I really have line eye :haha: I was feeling so positive this month but I have af cramps and thats norm for me a week before af :shrug: xx
> 
> View attachment 1083979
> View attachment 1083980

I see a line on the bottom one! Happy birthday to your little girl. My little boy will be 1 in November so we'd have a similar age gap! I don't know if I'm excited about them being so close in age or terrified.. Depending when I get a bfp of course x


----------



## Jft1

I'm 7 dpo today. Temp dropped a bit so praying it's implantation. Zero symptoms to report. This is my first month temping so don't really know what to expect x


----------



## tropicsgirl

MrsKatie said:


> tropicsgirl, my implantation bleeding didn’t actually show until a couple days after my bfp with baby 3. It was super stressful and I thought I was having a m/c. I hope it’s still a good sign for you!

Thanks! Good to know...We will see...if it is AF I will be relieved in a way just to have it start and be out of the TWW. Time will tell...but not getting my hopes up too much.


----------



## tdog

Jft1 said:


> I see a line on the bottom one! Happy birthday to your little girl. My little boy will be 1 in November so we'd have a similar age gap! I don't know if I'm excited about them being so close in age or terrified.. Depending when I get a bfp of course x

Honest it's not as bad tbh my 3rd & 4th are dead on a year apart and they are so close :) xx

Afm 8dpo today's symptoms are cramping alot boobs are tender and back ache my temp did rise today aswell these are this morn tests xx


----------



## Deethehippy

tdog said:


> Honest it's not as bad tbh my 3rd & 4th are dead on a year apart and they are so close :) xx
> 
> Afm 8dpo today's symptoms are cramping alot boobs are tender and back ache my temp did rise today aswell these are this morn tests xx
> 
> View attachment 1083986
> View attachment 1083987
> View attachment 1083988
> View attachment 1083989
> View attachment 1083990

I feel like I see a faint line on the first picture...still early!


----------



## tdog

Deethehippy said:


> I feel like I see a faint line on the first picture...still early!

Thank you yea I no why oh why I do it :rofl: xx


----------



## SY92

Hey ladies :) 

im 1 DPO as of today .. 
BD the 2 days day before O & today so hopefully something got caught somewhere along the way :) 

I hope everyone is safe & well 

:flower:


----------



## drudai

FMU bfn. Went to store and got blue dye cheapies and 88c cheapies...

SMU with blue dye and a blood test bfn.


----------



## MrsKatie

@drudai I’m sorry. When is AF due?

@tdog I swear I’m seeing something! Happy birthday to your girl :)

@Deethehippy, how are you? What CD are you on?

@SY92, good luck! I’m right behind you. Got my pos OPK and dtd yesterday so here’s hoping.

@MrS. MaBrEy, happy bday to your boy! How are you?

@Jft1 - sounds promising!!

AFM just got this, dtd last night so here’s hoping...!


----------



## MrsKatie

@Suggerhoney how are you?

sorry to anyone I’ve missed!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi hon

Not good to be honest. AF has not showed. Im now 16DPO CD30 and no sign of AF at all and BFN tests. 
I know I'm 100% not pregnant so just want AF to hurry up. 

Starting to think I have had another chemical now which is worrying because that means next cycke will be messed up. 

Im thinking of stepping away from here because its not likely I'll be able to test in July now. 

Im even considering not bothering trying anymore its just really getting me down and making me worry there is something wrong etc. 

My chart looks rubbish compared to other ladies who have huge rises after ovulation. 
Im wondering if I have a progesterone problem and thats why no pregnancy is sticking. 

No doctor wud look at me at my age and I can't afford fertility treatment so in honestly I just feel like giving up. 
. 
Thank you for asking after me tho hon thats real nice.


----------



## drudai

@Suggerhoney 
I'm also 17 DPO and wondering chemical or similar. 

I am sending you big :hugs: ...

I'm gonna stop testing and take a break too. What a lovely start to TTC.


----------



## Alligator

9 dpo this morning and Bfn. Not surprising! Thought I saw a hint of something but I’m seeing things I’m sure! I didn’t get a positive til the evening of 10dpo with my daughter! And it was vvvvvvvvfl. Barely there! 

have had what feels like af cramps this morning as well. It’s my daughters birthday so it’s a crazy day and my husband is driving me mad. Why can I manage to get two people ready and out the door on time and HE’S the one who makes us late??? I swear he has no concept of time, I’m so annoyed! I told him when we had to leave and yet still, late. Haha I’m very annoyed by this clearly! Men!


----------



## Alligator

@Suggerhoney and @drudai im so sorry ladies. So confusing and frustrating what happens with our bodies. I wish they could just tell us what’s going on! So frustrating. Big hugs to each of you. I hope you get some clarity either way soon!


----------



## Nixnax

Ah bless you ladies, try not to give up all hope. Got my fingers crossed for you both x


----------



## Nixnax

Alligator said:


> 9 dpo this morning and Bfn. Not surprising! Thought I saw a hint of something but I’m seeing things I’m sure! I didn’t get a positive til the evening of 10dpo with my daughter! And it was vvvvvvvvfl. Barely there!
> 
> have had what feels like af cramps this morning as well. It’s my daughters birthday so it’s a crazy day and my husband is driving me mad. Why can I manage to get two people ready and out the door on time and HE’S the one who makes us late??? I swear he has no concept of time, I’m so annoyed! I told him when we had to leave and yet still, late. Haha I’m very annoyed by this clearly! Men!

Ha ha this sounds like my man.... he would be late to his own funeral!! My biggest peeve with him is when I tell him that a taxi will be here in 5 mins, he waits until the taxi pulls up outside and then goes to the bathroom.... really?! Really?! Men eh?!


----------



## tbfromlv

nmv said:


> @tbfromlv
> Girl, how badly do you want to fix your cycles? It takes a lot of discipline, especially at first, but I bet I can get you on track, if you want to try what I do! SERIOUSLY!!!
> 
> I have PCOS too, and it was so heartbreaking to watch other ladies with perfect 28 day cycles while my 54 day cycle just ended, with no "O". I really wish I knew then what I know now! My hormone levels are PERFECT now, and my cycles are consistently 29-32 days!

lol I would love to! I’ve tried many different things over the years and nothing has helped (except injectables during my IVF cycle! :haha:) I’m up for anything.


----------



## CamilaHope89

Hello all you lovely ladies, just another day in TTC/TWW paradise.

HA! Jk..

Staying busy here to keep my mind off being impatient. I’ve already done so many chores and errands and it’s only 1 pm here..jeez..

But I wanted to check in and catch up on the feed and what’s going on with you girls.. Sending some positivity and love and hope to everyone.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## tropicsgirl

Well, I’m out ladies. Took a pregnancy test and BFN. And AF has turned heavy. I had a feeling I was out this month even though I used OPK’s for the first time this month. Going into TTC month #6 now...I’m a way I’m kind of glad AF showed up 3 days early so I don’t have to wait around. Just worried something is wrong with me (even though it took us over a year to conceive DD). :-( I’m 32 and though I know it can take a year for healthy couples I’m still feeling discouraged.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## MrsKatie

@tropicsgirl I am so sorry :(

@Suggerhoney it is so hard. I am so sorry. I’ve only just begun to use opks and watch CM and I already feel like I have to just pee on all the OPKs I own so they’ll be gone and I don’t have to think about them anymore. I know you will get your rainbow baby, Sugger.


----------



## Alligator

I’m not sure what this is. Blue dye is tricky as we know but I see something. My eyes played tricks on in in person and it seems like I can only see it in certain lights but my phone camera picks it up! Hard to tell if there’s colour so I’m wondering if it’s an indent? The one I took this am I looked long and hard at but couldn’t see much, much fainter (if anything) than this test! Thoughts, ladies? I feel like it’s possibly an indent? But the progression from this AM makes me wonder!


----------



## Alligator

The upload ate the lines hahah! I’ll try another one but if not, ignore me ha! 
Will take more cheapies and perhaps FRER tomorrow. I promised myself I would wait til 10dpo which is tomorrow!


----------



## doggylover

Hi everyone! It’s been ages since I’ve been on here, but we are now ttc #4, this will be our first month. I’m ovulating next week so not quite in the TWW yet, and I’ll be testing on 22nd if no AF. That’s our wedding anniversary so would be pretty cool to see a bfp! Took 5-6 cycles to conceive our girls though so not holding out much hope this month.


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh man @Alligator blue dye tests are pure evil but I do see that line... do you have any pink eye ones? Fx !!!


@doggylover, welcome! 4 is fun :) We are TTC #5 now. Good luck!

@Nixnax, hope you are well.

@CamilaHope89, what cd are you? Or dpo? The wait is agony!


----------



## _baby_no_2_

@Alligator I can definitely see a shaded line, hopefully tomorrow you'll have some colour to it.

I have been fairly quiet on this thread and only make an appearance once and a while but I do read the thread often and catch up with what's happening with everyone. I am really sorry to hear some of you are having low days where you feel fed up. Its emotionally draining when you have to start another cycle only to go through the same feelings again. 

As for me I am on my 4th / 5th cycle. I have forgotten and only started tracking 2 cycles ago. I work shifts which puts a lot of strain on my body, although I have health and fitness on my side things aren't really what I expected. I remember the days when you were told you'll fall pregnant if you held a boys hand ! If only it was that easy !

Congratulations to those who have had a BFP. Today I am 5DPO (CD 19) and I had a positive ovulation test CD 13. 

Much love x


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsKatie said:


> @drudai I’m sorry. When is AF due?
> 
> @tdog I swear I’m seeing something! Happy birthday to your girl :)
> 
> @Deethehippy, how are you? What CD are you on?
> 
> @SY92, good luck! I’m right behind you. Got my pos OPK and dtd yesterday so here’s hoping.
> 
> @MrS. MaBrEy, happy bday to your boy! How are you?
> 
> @Jft1 - sounds promising!!
> 
> AFM just got this, dtd last night so here’s hoping...!
> 
> View attachment 1084027


That's a nice positive OPK...good luck eggie catching .....I really hope this is your month.:flower:

I'm on CD8 today..my ticker is running correct...first day of no blood...my AF's seem very extended since I've been older. I get a day or two of spotting to begin with and then heavy clots, flooding and pain like something from hell for two days and then I get a few days of watery blood until it dries up. Hope it's nothing wrong and just my age and normal changes. So today I am finally feeling back to normal and will order some OPK's tonight ready to start around day 13 (seem to ovulate CD 16-19)
I have been busy ...my second born daughter is 18 tomorrow and I've baked some cupcakes and we have a store bought chocolate cake too. Can't believe she is 18...she is my home birth feiry red head :)

Good luck to all those testing and testing soon. 
I really hope AF shows up by morning Sugger :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> The upload ate the lines hahah! I’ll try another one but if not, ignore me ha!
> Will take more cheapies and perhaps FRER tomorrow. I promised myself I would wait til 10dpo which is tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 1084038

I can see a line clearly but have been stung by blue dyes before. Fingers crossed for tomorrows tests


----------



## Alligator

Thanks ladies I’m glad it’s not just my eyes but I’m not celebrating yet. Blue dye is nasty, sometimes. My last pregnancy I had vvvvfl on blue dye too, so we will see! 
@MrsKatie i have FRER but I promised myself after my OPK mix up I would wait til 10 dpo (tomorrow) to use it as that’s when I got my first faint positive with my daughter! So we shall see. I’ll do my best to hold off til tomorrow morning! I’m excited and anxious as if it’s negative I know I’ll feel out! It’s weird to both want to test and count down to test time then be so nervous to do it!!


----------



## Nixnax

@Alligator I definitely see that line. Really hope it gets stronger for you.


----------



## drudai

I'm so excited for you @Alligator !!


----------



## nmv

tbfromlv said:


> lol I would love to! I’ve tried many different things over the years and nothing has helped (except injectables during my IVF cycle! :haha:) I’m up for anything.

I see in your footnote that you have endometriosis, which I'm sure complicates things. I can say for a fact that this fixes the PCOS issue, but I don't know if it would help with the endo.

I struggled so much just trying to understand what was going wrong in my body and figure out how to correct it... if I can help someone else, I'm so happy to!!

Essentially, our PCO bodies don't process carbs well, especially sugar... as you probably already know. So the fertility drugs didn't help much. It was Metformin that finally gave me my rainbow baby. They give that to people with diabetes, so I wasn't as surprised when I read that they are now starting to consider PCOS to be type three diabetes!

*Basically, I went on the Keto diet. I use to monitor it carefully until I figured out the right amount of carbs I needed to be eating for my body. After 3 months of eating this way, I got my hormone levels and blood sugar tested, and the doctor was shocked! On keto, I don't present as having PCOS at all! My levels were all perfect, and my cycles were regular!*

I'm right here for you if you want to give it a try!! Just send me a private message and I can give you tips and recipes to start you off right!


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh I swear by keto. Whole30 has saved my life too. I hope to combine the two cause whole30 makes me feel so amazing it’s like I’m on drugs haha, and the lower my carb intake the better I feel in general.


----------



## drudai

I have no self control but my sister lost so much weight on Keto (and not starving herself!!) it was crazy. My friend (rest in peace) went keto after being diagnosed bone cancer and we contribute the extra time she had with us to the keto. The sugars we eat are sooo toxic...


----------



## nmv

MrsKatie said:


> Oh I swear by keto. Whole30 has saved my life too. I hope to combine the two cause whole30 makes me feel so amazing it’s like I’m on drugs haha, and the lower my carb intake the better I feel in general.

I'm right there with ya, @MrsKatie
Sugar really messes me up!


----------



## CamilaHope89

Alligator said:


> The upload ate the lines hahah! I’ll try another one but if not, ignore me ha!
> Will take more cheapies and perhaps FRER tomorrow. I promised myself I would wait til 10dpo which is tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 1084038

Excited for tomorrow for you too!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks for the kindness ladies.
Its just so frustrating being in limbo. I'd rather AF just show so at least I'm on to a new cycle. 
Still no sign. I'll be 17dpo tommorow and I've never gone that far without AF only when pregnant but im not pregnant. I'd be 4 weeks if I was and tests wud be very positive by now. 
All I've had is EWCM but no blood at all. I had lower backache last night and felt for sure AF was coming but nothing.


----------



## nmv

@drudai ... I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend, but I'm glad you got that extra time!

Sorry, @Suggerhoney ... that's so frustrating!!

:hug:for you both!

As for me, I'm 12dpo and just got another :bfn:... I'm definitely out.
Crap!!

I mean, how cool would it have been to get a BFP on a cycle that started on my birthday, when the only fertile day we could :sex: was on DH's birthday?!
Oh well... :shrug:


----------



## MrsKatie

@drudai yes I have been hearing a lot about cancer prevention and treatment by cutting out carbs and sugar. it's too bad it's so freakin' addictive. We give it to kids as a "treat" (I'm guilty of that too with my own kids!) cause they go ga ga for it but I just worry I'm getting them hooked young! I'm sorry you lost your friend.

@nmv ugh I'm so sorry for the bfn! Hopeful for your next cycle.

@Suggerhoney, I'm sorry that's crazy frustrating. Are you sure of your O date?


----------



## Suggerhoney

nmv said:


> @drudai ... I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend, but I'm glad you got that extra time!
> 
> Sorry, @Suggerhoney ... that's so frustrating!!
> 
> :hug:for you both!
> 
> As for me, I'm 12dpo and just got another :bfn:... I'm definitely out.
> Crap!!
> 
> I mean, how cool would it have been to get a BFP on a cycle that started on my birthday, when the only fertile day we could :sex: was on DH's birthday?!
> Oh well... :shrug:
> 
> View attachment 1084043

Sorry hon about the BFN.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrsKatie said:


> @drudai yes I have been hearing a lot about cancer prevention and treatment by cutting out carbs and sugar. it's too bad it's so freakin' addictive. We give it to kids as a "treat" (I'm guilty of that too with my own kids!) cause they go ga ga for it but I just worry I'm getting them hooked young! I'm sorry you lost your friend.
> 
> @nmv ugh I'm so sorry for the bfn! Hopeful for your next cycle.
> 
> @Suggerhoney, I'm sorry that's crazy frustrating. Are you sure of your O date?

Hi hon. Yeah I had O pain on CD12 13 and 14. Postive O test on day 13 and cervix was high soft open. Loads of ewcm so I'm pretty sure I O on day 14 like FF confirmed


----------



## Suggerhoney

all my OPKs after day 13 were negative and I carried on testing after just to be sure


----------



## tdog

I've heard good things about keto I really don't no where to start or if I had the will power :rofl: xx

@Alligator I definitely see that so excited for your next test xz

And for me cramping eased a bit so not as bad but I've been getting some sharp pains in both overies, also my fluff is like it sneezed and snot like cm *so sorry TMI xx*


----------



## Kwipeh

Alligator said:


> The upload ate the lines hahah! I’ll try another one but if not, ignore me ha!
> Will take more cheapies and perhaps FRER tomorrow. I promised myself I would wait til 10dpo which is tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 1084038

Looks promising but then blue dye is a nasty piece of work sometimes. Still, crossing fingers!


----------



## Kwipeh

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks for the kindness ladies.
> Its just so frustrating being in limbo. I'd rather AF just show so at least I'm on to a new cycle.
> Still no sign. I'll be 17dpo tommorow and I've never gone that far without AF only when pregnant but im not pregnant. I'd be 4 weeks if I was and tests wud be very positive by now.
> All I've had is EWCM but no blood at all. I had lower backache last night and felt for sure AF was coming but nothing.

Sending warm thoughts your way!


----------



## nmv

tdog said:


> I've heard good things about keto I really don't no where to start or if I had the will power :rofl:

I'll tell ya, the first three days are hard. You're breaking a for real addiction!
... but once you're in ketosis, you'd be surprised how quickly you get the hang of it, and how easy it can be to maintain!

Personally, I was surprised to find my sugar cravings nearly disappeared. I use Russell Stovers stevia sweetened chocolate when I want a sweet treat.

That stuff is taaaaastyyy! :p


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

I've lost 14 pounds this month on keto. It definitely works for us with pcos! It's easier to do it dirty style...with the artificial sweeteners etc. Keto halo top is life. I have chocolate cheesecake in the freezer now.


----------



## MrsKatie

Yes! That’s why I want to combine with whole30 though... I love keto but I go all-out with everything I do in life haha so I go way overboard on dairy/keto treats/fake sugar and have all kinds of bloat and GI issues cause I don’t hold back. Takes WAY more willpower and energy and discipline for me to moderate than for me to just abstain altogether! So I’ve told myself if I don’t get my BFP this month I’ll go hardcore on the whole30 keto challenge just to focus on something else for a change. TTC is messing with my emotions a lot and I need to channel my energy elsewhere.


----------



## kksy9b

@tropicsgirl :hugs: :hugs: praying your next cycle brings you your BFP. And I'm sorry you were fighting with your mom. It sounds like it's a really stressful time for you right now. I hope you're able to get some time in the coming days to take for yourself :hugs:

@MrS. MaBrEy it's fun to be cycle buddies with someone in a similar boat! how far apart are your boys?

@SY92 fingers crossed for you!! sounds like you had great timing!

@MrsKatie wahoo for the positive OPK! Fingers crossed for you!

@Suggerhoney :hugs::hugs: totally understand if you need to step away. first priority is always taking care of your own mental and emotional well being. I'm sorry for the limbo...it's so hard

@drudai :hugs::hugs: praying that next cycle will be a better month

@Alligator happy birthday to your little one! i think I can see a line in the second upload, but it's hard to tell on the computer if there is color to it or not....can't wait to see your test tomorrow!!

@CamilaHope89 nice job on being so productive! i think my best days are always the ones where i actually get my list done (or at least make progress on it lol)

@doggylover welcome! I'm in the same boat...waiting to O in the next few days and hoping to test around the 20th/21st!

@_baby_no_2_ good luck this month!

@Deethehippy Happy birthday to your daughter! 18 comes SO fast. My kids are young but I have a lot of nieces and nephews and all but one are teenagers now. I feel like I blinked and they grew up! ugh, sorry about the long AF! In the last 6 months, mine has started to do the same thing (I'm 33). A few days of spotting, and then fast and furious for a couple days and then very slowly stop. I've heard from a lot of women that at 30 and again at 40 you have noticeable changes in your cycle

@nvm KMFX for you! I had late implanters and didn't get positives until 13DPO with them

@tdog sounds promising! And I don't think there is such a thing as tmi on these boards lol

AFM, still just sitting over here waiting for a positive OPK (CD13 today). This afternoon started having crazy bloating, sharp pains and the need to attack my DH lol. Tested this evening and it's ALMOST positive so I'm hopeful that tomorrow I'll get a positive. I looked back on old charts from a few years ago when I was tracking last and I ovulated CD15 on those so I think it will hold true for this month too. BD last night and hoping for tomorrow as well (we couldn't get away from the kids today and DH basically passed out once they were in bed after a rough night sleeping last night). If I can get a positive tomorrow and BD tomorrow night, I'll feel really great about our timing and then it's just up to nature! I can tell myself all I want that I won't test early....but that's a lie hehe. I'll start probably 7 or 8 dpo with cheapies


----------



## Alligator

I’m exhausted ladies! A full day of 2nd birthday party fun. My daughter fell asleep in like 5 minutes too which is almost unheard of lately! She’s been taking ages. Such a sleepy girl! All partied out. We had a great day and she got so spoiled but as you mamas know going anywhere with a toddler is exhausting so I’m beat too! I hope I sleep well and don’t wake up too early anxious to test lol. Wouldn’t be the first time 

why am I so nervous ladies?! This is crazy!


----------



## Bump288

Well ladies I’m on CD 1 ... the witch got me :/


----------



## tdog

Bump288 said:


> Well ladies I’m on CD 1 ... the witch got me :/

So sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Alligator said:


> I’m exhausted ladies! A full day of 2nd birthday party fun. My daughter fell asleep in like 5 minutes too which is almost unheard of lately! She’s been taking ages. Such a sleepy girl! All partied out. We had a great day and she got so spoiled but as you mamas know going anywhere with a toddler is exhausting so I’m beat too! I hope I sleep well and don’t wake up too early anxious to test lol. Wouldn’t be the first time
> 
> why am I so nervous ladies?! This is crazy!

Happy birthday to your daughter :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Bump288 said:


> Well ladies I’m on CD 1 ... the witch got me :/

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Nixnax

Sorry AF got you bump


----------



## Danizzychar

Big bfn this morning af is due tomorrow but no signs of her showing so I think it will be another 40-90 day cycle :( onto cycle 10 :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

CD1 AF is here


----------



## Suggerhoney

Can u please change my date to July 31st. It may change after ovulation and I may not be able to test untill August. My cycle was 30 days so if this is another 30 day cycle I won't be due AF untill 5th August.


----------



## Nixnax

:hugs:


----------



## tdog

Ladies please tell me you can see this 9dpo was cramping this morn but nothing now tender boobs my sex drive has vanished :shrug:


----------



## Deethehippy

tdog said:


> Ladies please tell me you can see this 9dpo was cramping this morn but nothing now tender boobs my sex drive has vanished :shrug:
> 
> View attachment 1084062
> View attachment 1084063
> View attachment 1084064
> View attachment 1084065
> View attachment 1084066

I can see lines on the light blue strips but not on the cassette one..can you see lines on both in real life? Good luck...the blue ones are looking promising!

Sugar is bad for us for sure..it lowers your immune system and all sorts BUT i'd eat it over artificial sweetners any day...those things are pure evil chemicals.


----------



## tdog

Deethehippy said:


> I can see lines on the light blue strips but not on the cassette one..can you see lines on both in real life? Good luck...the blue ones are looking promising!
> 
> Sugar is bad for us for sure..it lowers your immune system and all sorts BUT i'd eat it over artificial sweetners any day...those things are pure evil chemicals.


Thank you for looking yes I see on both irl xx


----------



## Nixnax

I can see a line on the first blue one and a really faint one on the last cassette one. Eeek fingers crossed


----------



## Kwipeh

tdog said:


> Ladies please tell me you can see this 9dpo was cramping this morn but nothing now tender boobs my sex drive has vanished :shrug:
> 
> View attachment 1084062
> View attachment 1084063
> View attachment 1084064
> View attachment 1084065
> View attachment 1084066

I see what you’re seeing! Eeeeek! Crossing fingers!!!!!! Yay!


----------



## tdog

Kwipeh said:


> I see what you’re seeing! Eeeeek! Crossing fingers!!!!!! Yay!

Thank you going to Try frer later if I can hold :rofl: xx


----------



## Alligator

I see that tdog! 

BFN this morning at 10dpo. Feeling out as I got my positive with my daughter at this point. On FRER too! Maybe yesterday was a nasty indent? Could it still be too early? I tested positive in the evening with my daughter, so maybe it’s that? Some small shred of hope! Has anyone got a later positive? 

feeling down this am!


----------



## Alligator

Of course I texted a friend my pic and she said she thought she saw something. Thoughts, ladies? I thought I saw something initially but nothing concrete so I thought I must be crazy


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> Of course I texted a friend my pic and she said she thought she saw something. Thoughts, ladies? I thought I saw something initially but nothing concrete so I thought I must be crazy
> 
> View attachment 1084075

I can see the line you are pointing out. Ladies have been saying FRER's are not so good recently. Can you try another test type today? I do find 10dpo is usually a good day to start getting a line but some people do test positive later..good luck.


----------



## kksy9b

@Bump288 :hugs::hugs:

@Alligator parties are exhausting! Glad you guys had such a great day getting to celebrate! And I didn't get positives with either of my boys until 13dpo, definitely not out yet!

@Danizzychar :hugs: I'm so sorry hun

@Suggerhoney :hugs: I'm glad that AF finally showed for you so you can move on to the next cycle. Hopeful for August for you!

@tdog I can't tell on the blue strips on my phone but see a faint line on the cassettes without even zooming in! So hopeful for you and excited to see your tests in the coming days!!

AFM, negative OPK but was with FMU. Going to hold and test throughout the day and hopefully see a positive. Will BD tonight and hopefully will confirm O with temping in a few days. Still bloated and pinches today so hoping it means the follicles are nice and big and ready to release an egg!


----------



## kksy9b

@Alligator I see what your arrows are pointing at, but not sure that I see a line all the way through? I haven't analyzed tests in almost 4 years though so my eyes may be rusty lol.


----------



## tbfromlv

Tdog- i see that line easily on all the tests!

Alligator- I see the line. At first I thought it was too far left, but I compared it with one of my previous positive tests and it’s exactly where it should be. FRER have been shotty but I see that line! Is that FMU or SMU? maybe try SMU if it’s fmu or try this afternoon!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> I see that tdog!
> 
> BFN this morning at 10dpo. Feeling out as I got my positive with my daughter at this point. On FRER too! Maybe yesterday was a nasty indent? Could it still be too early? I tested positive in the evening with my daughter, so maybe it’s that? Some small shred of hope! Has anyone got a later positive?
> 
> feeling down this am!
> 
> View attachment 1084072
> View attachment 1084073
> View attachment 1084074

So sorry hon. I know how hard and upsetting it is. I also got my positive with my son at 10dpo it was a faint blue line on CB early detection. I got a blazing positive at 11dpo on frer. 
For me personally if I get a negative on frer at 10dpo I count myself out. With my chemical I new it was not gonna stick because I had such a faint line on frer at 11dpo where as with my son it was blazing. 

But some womon don't get a positive untill 12 dpo. U may of implanted later or O later so don't count urself out just yet theres still time hon. 
The saying on here is ure not out until the witch shows. 

I know its so shit getting BFNs but that BFN may turn into a BFP in a day or so u never know. 

I've been crying today. Im glad AF is here but at the same time I'm so sad that another month has gone by and I'm still not pregnant. 
Im on my 6th cycle now since stopping the pill. Im on chart number 6 of temping and using OPKs its just so hard. 

Evil doctor google says at 40 I only have a 5% chance each month. 
Im so sure I've had another chemical pregnancy. I've had 4 losses in total and my last was in april and im so sure its happened again. 
And if i have i dont think ill stand a chance this cycle either, esp if I end up Ovulating really early like I did after my april CP. Really worried something is wrong with me. 

Good luck with ure next test hon.


----------



## CamilaHope89

tdog said:


> Ladies please tell me you can see this 9dpo was cramping this morn but nothing now tender boobs my sex drive has vanished :shrug:
> 
> View attachment 1084062
> View attachment 1084063
> View attachment 1084064
> View attachment 1084065
> View attachment 1084066

Same i think i see lines for sure on the blue HCG!!! cmoooon bfp!


----------



## CamilaHope89

Alligator said:


> Of course I texted a friend my pic and she said she thought she saw something. Thoughts, ladies? I thought I saw something initially but nothing concrete so I thought I must be crazy
> 
> View attachment 1084075

Fingers crossed for you woman! Let's get through today maybe tomorrow will bring you some stronger lines!


----------



## CamilaHope89

Suggerhoney said:


> So sorry hon. I know how hard and upsetting it is. I also got my positive with my son at 10dpo it was a faint blue line on CB early detection. I got a blazing positive at 11dpo on frer.
> For me personally if I get a negative on frer at 10dpo I count myself out. With my chemical I new it was not gonna stick because I had such a faint line on frer at 11dpo where as with my son it was blazing.
> 
> But some womon don't get a positive untill 12 dpo. U may of implanted later or O later so don't count urself out just yet theres still time hon.
> The saying on here is ure not out until the witch shows.
> 
> I know its so shit getting BFNs but that BFN may turn into a BFP in a day or so u never know.
> 
> I've been crying today. Im glad AF is here but at the same time I'm so sad that another month has gone by and I'm still not pregnant.
> Im on my 6th cycle now since stopping the pill. Im on chart number 6 of temping and using OPKs its just so hard.
> 
> Evil doctor google says at 40 I only have a 5% chance each month.
> Im so sure I've had another chemical pregnancy. I've had 4 losses in total and my last was in april and im so sure its happened again.
> And if i have i dont think ill stand a chance this cycle either, esp if I end up Ovulating really early like I did after my april CP. Really worried something is wrong with me.
> 
> Good luck with ure next test hon.

My heart goes out to you Suggerhoney.


----------



## drudai

@Suggerhoney :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

Thanks ladies - I know at 10dpo fmu with my daughter there was no real line but by the evening there was! I’m getting bfn on ICs but with her I didn’t get BFP on those tests until like 13-14dpo (and it was faint!) so, I don’t read too much into that. But I would have expected something this am on that test! Maybe my eyes deceive me but I hope that’s the start of something, I have a couple more FRER but I don’t want to blow through them all lol! Thanks to everyone for taking a peak! 

@Suggerhoney I’m so sorry girl. It’s so hard emotionally, this TTC journey. Sending you a hug today. The stats are just the stats! They aren’t YOUR stats!


----------



## drudai

CD32, do these OPKs look like I'm near an LH surge? Could be either AF or my latest suspicion is I didn't O hence no period (I am coming off the mini pill after all) and I'm o'ing now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> Of course I texted a friend my pic and she said she thought she saw something. Thoughts, ladies? I thought I saw something initially but nothing concrete so I thought I must be crazy
> 
> View attachment 1084075

I see something hon but it just looks like the light grey line that Frer already have on tjem b4 I even test. Ive gone right off frer now because of this.


----------



## Suggerhoney

drudai said:


> CD32, do these OPKs look like I'm near an LH surge? Could be either AF or my latest suspicion is I didn't O hence no period (I am coming off the mini pill after all) and I'm o'ing now.
> 
> View attachment 1084083

The bottom one looks close hon. I stopped my mini pill back in Feb and my cycles have been a bit all over the place since stopping it. 
And also ovulation. 
After I came off it I had a 
24 day cycle 
28 day cycle
26 day cycle (chemical pregnancy) 
23 day cycel 
30 day cycle.

With Ovulation 
On days 
10 
13
12
8
14

Now on my 6th cycle and hoping they will be more regular now its been 6 months off the mini pill. 
Was so hoping I wud of been pregnant by now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

CamilaHope89 said:


> My heart goes out to you Suggerhoney.

Thanks hon.


----------



## drudai

I was on the mini pill 6 months and my period never stopped while I was on it, so annoying that it decided to stop now!!


----------



## Kwipeh

Who tests at 5dpo? 
Me, that’s who! ](*,)

Stark white bfn of course. :mrgreen:

This POAS addiction is real ](*,)


----------



## Alligator

Dru that bottom test looks nearly positive! Perhaps your body is out of whack and you’re gearing up to O?


----------



## tdog

*Erm ladies ladies ladies Look xx

*


----------



## Kwipeh

tdog said:


> *Erm ladies ladies ladies Look xx
> 
> *
> 
> View attachment 1084092
> View attachment 1084093


I see it!!!!!


----------



## Nixnax

tdog said:


> *Erm ladies ladies ladies Look xx
> 
> *
> 
> View attachment 1084092
> View attachment 1084093

I see it!!!! Looking forward to tomorrow's


----------



## tdog

Thank you ladies :flower: xx


----------



## FTale

Tdog I can see lines.....I hope this is your bfp coming in.... :D


----------



## FTale

Can I be put in for July 22nd? 

I am on Clomid this cycle and hoping it helps me out this time. I ovulate on it just fine but haven't ovulated a good egg on it ever...lol...We are praying this time all the Ubiquinol, and vitamins help out. I am so spent at this point till I just told my hubby that its up to him if we do IVF. We still have more blood tests to come back to definitively say if we are even compatible genetically to have kiddos. We will know by the end of the month for sure.

Meanwhile, I think lots of you ladies are getting close testing time. Love staring at sticks!! FX for us!!


----------



## Deethehippy

tdog said:


> *Erm ladies ladies ladies Look xx
> 
> *
> 
> View attachment 1084092
> View attachment 1084093

That's a :bfp:!!


----------



## drudai

Alli, it's FMU and SMU too! I am glad we baby danced twice yesterday. :spermy:

Tdog!!!

GL, kwipeh!! 

Welcome to ladies joining in, I hope this cycle is a good one. :dust:

I'm in high spirits if I am ovulating.


----------



## Suggerhoney

drudai said:


> I was on the mini pill 6 months and my period never stopped while I was on it, so annoying that it decided to stop now!!

Thats why I came off it hon because I kept bleeding on it. I was having 2 periods a month plus we wanted to start trying because our ages are against us.


----------



## Suggerhoney

AF seems really light compared to normol. Only had to change my pad once all day. Im normally very heavy.


----------



## Kwipeh

Suggerhoney said:


> AF seems really light compared to normol. Only had to change my pad once all day. Im normally very heavy.

Think it might be IB? What DPO are you?


----------



## drudai

Big hugs, Sugg.

I never felt like the mini pill was enough for me, but I am a high risk for stroke so they won't give me combination pill. I had non hormonal Mirena (pretty much my only other option), but got pregnant on that. I will go back on the mini pill after #3 evenIeven wanna get my tubes tied. Except surgery scares the shite out of me.

This would explain why my cervix was high and open this morning.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Suggerhoney I am so sorry about the frustrating cycles. I had a weird light AF this last cycle too, it feels like there is always something to worry about, I really understand how you feel but I still have high hopes for you. Ignore dr google. Also I love your new profile pic, reminds me of Tori Amos, one of my favorite artists of all time and stunningly gorgeous :)

@Deethehippy, ugh I know so true about fake sugar, I stick to stevia and monk fruit (not the gross chemicals) but who knows if that is any better! Hope you are well :)

@tdog,omg bfp!!!

Sorry to all I've missed, will catch up more soon! O day for me today (I think!) so let the TWW begin.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@tdog congratulations!!


----------



## Cronkie121

Hi Ladies! Newbie and first time poster here! I've been silently stalking this thread and crossing my fingers for all of you to get your BFP's soon. I am now 4 DPO and as much as I tell myself not to, I am totally symptom spotting during this TWW! Decided to finally post as I love how supportive you all are to each other and am really finding all the insight helpful!

Little background: I have one Fallopian tube after removal of the left in June due to Hydrosalpinx, which fertility specialist is positive was causing my issues with falling pregnant. This is my first cycle post tube removal and first medicated cycle. Took Clomid days 3-7, Gonal F injection on cd9, and trigger shot on cd12. I would love to start testing around 10 or 11 dpo but am too nervous to get a false positive from residual HCG from the trigger shot. I will be testing on July 16 which will be two weeks from ovulation. Really should probably wait another day or two since AF is expected on the 17th but who wants to do that! LOL.

Had nasty headaches while taking clomid the first three days, but dissipated by the end and just had major bloating and cramping for a day or two after the Gonal F and the Trigger shot. BD (with preseed) night of trigger, 24 hours after trigger, and an hour or two prior to 36 hour mark.The last two days I have had a lot of twinges and "pulling" sensations around my right side (the good side!). I know its too early to really have symptoms but hoping these are all good signs! Tomorrow I go in for a progesterone test, hoping for the best!


----------



## kksy9b

@tdog Yippppeeee!!! Definitely the start of your BFP! Congrats!


----------



## tdog

Thank you so much ladies :) lots of baby :dust: to you all xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Cronkie121 said:


> Hi Ladies! Newbie and first time poster here! I've been silently stalking this thread and crossing my fingers for all of you to get your BFP's soon. I am now 4 DPO and as much as I tell myself not to, I am totally symptom spotting during this TWW! Decided to finally post as I love how supportive you all are to each other and am really finding all the insight helpful!
> 
> Little background: I have one Fallopian tube after removal of the left in June due to Hydrosalpinx, which fertility specialist is positive was causing my issues with falling pregnant. This is my first cycle post tube removal and first medicated cycle. Took Clomid days 3-7, Gonal F injection on cd9, and trigger shot on cd12. I would love to start testing around 10 or 11 dpo but am too nervous to get a false positive from residual HCG from the trigger shot. I will be testing on July 16 which will be two weeks from ovulation. Really should probably wait another day or two since AF is expected on the 17th but who wants to do that! LOL.
> 
> Had nasty headaches while taking clomid the first three days, but dissipated by the end and just had major bloating and cramping for a day or two after the Gonal F and the Trigger shot. BD (with preseed) night of trigger, 24 hours after trigger, and an hour or two prior to 36 hour mark.The last two days I have had a lot of twinges and "pulling" sensations around my right side (the good side!). I know its too early to really have symptoms but hoping these are all good signs! Tomorrow I go in for a progesterone test, hoping for the best!

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :) 

Good luck! :)


----------



## Jft1

@Alligator im so sorry, hopefully you get a bfp very soon

@tdog loving the tests, so happy for you. Can't wait to see a super dark line tomorrow x

@Cronkie121 welcome! I have one fallopian tube too after an ectopic. My right is also my good side, but my DS came from the left side with no tube believe it or not. Just shows the one we have moves around! Wishing you lots of baby dust 

AFM, 8dpo today, had a temp dip yesterday, it did rise a bit today so will see what tomorrow brings. I've had a couple of headaches which I never get. So hoping it's a good sign. I'll probably start testing tomorrow at 9dpo. Here's my chart for those of you who know anything about charts, I'm totally hopeless so any input would be great! 

Baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## tdog

Jft1 said:


> @Alligator im so sorry, hopefully you get a bfp very soon
> 
> @tdog loving the tests, so happy for you. Can't wait to see a super dark line tomorrow x
> 
> @Cronkie121 welcome! I have one fallopian tube too after an ectopic. My right is also my good side, but my DS came from the left side with no tube believe it or not. Just shows the one we have moves around! Wishing you lots of baby dust
> 
> AFM, 8dpo today, had a temp dip yesterday, it did rise a bit today so will see what tomorrow brings. I've had a couple of headaches which I never get. So hoping it's a good sign. I'll probably start testing tomorrow at 9dpo. Here's my chart for those of you who know anything about charts, I'm totally hopeless so any input would be great!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone :dust:
> 
> View attachment 1084102

Thank you lovely I've had a few headaches aswell hopefully a sign for you aswell fingers crosswd for you xx


----------



## _baby_no_2_

@Cronkie121 

The dreaded TWW, I hope you get a bfp this month after everything you have been through. Keep us posted. 

I had to stop symptom spotting, it was ruining me. Although I have started testing for hcg at 6dpo ! I can only laugh at myself, completely and utterly obsessed. Welcome to the thread though. Looking forward to hearing about your baby journey. 

@tdog congratulations, looking forward to seeing more bfp tests and watching the line get darker.

To those lovely ladies who have been caught out this month, my thoughts are with you. Keep going though and stay positive x


----------



## Deethehippy

Jft1 said:


> @Alligator im so sorry, hopefully you get a bfp very soon
> 
> @tdog loving the tests, so happy for you. Can't wait to see a super dark line tomorrow x
> 
> @Cronkie121 welcome! I have one fallopian tube too after an ectopic. My right is also my good side, but my DS came from the left side with no tube believe it or not. Just shows the one we have moves around! Wishing you lots of baby dust
> 
> AFM, 8dpo today, had a temp dip yesterday, it did rise a bit today so will see what tomorrow brings. I've had a couple of headaches which I never get. So hoping it's a good sign. I'll probably start testing tomorrow at 9dpo. Here's my chart for those of you who know anything about charts, I'm totally hopeless so any input would be great!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone :dust:
> 
> View attachment 1084102

Good luck jft1 - got a good feeling for you not that I know anything about charts.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Cd1 for me. See you for testing in August (hopefully!)

:dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!! :)


----------



## Alligator

@tdog yay!!! I see that!!
@LuvallmyH ugh I’m sorry -fx your body is reset for August. Some of us will see you there I’m sure!

afm - cramps today occasional breast pain/tenderness but not as much as usual. AF is due Friday or Saturday (app says Friday but I think Saturday is more likely). Did a workout on lunch and I’m beat! I had the day off work today to run some errands. Picked up a few marketplace little people toys for my daughter. Super cheap and she will love them! A pirate ship and safari truck!

tested with CB and the dye didn’t clear for ages. Posting pics, of about 5 mins after test and then 2 hours when I checked after my workout/lunch. Blue dye so, I’m expecting it to be nothing but it is certainly interesting and definitely a line? If I’m not preg this cycle I really have to give up compulsive testing hahah (yeah right?!) I feel silly!.


----------



## drudai

Sorry about AF, Luv. xx 

I just did another OPK and is a short surge normal ladies? If I remember FMU is not recommended for OPK right? Maybe the 10 am test caught the end of it and my surge is over. I'm so rusty...


----------



## tdog

Alligator said:


> @tdog yay!!! I see that!!
> @LuvallmyH ugh I’m sorry -fx your body is reset for August. Some of us will see you there I’m sure!
> 
> afm - cramps today occasional breast pain/tenderness but not as much as usual. AF is due Friday or Saturday (app says Friday but I think Saturday is more likely). Did a workout on lunch and I’m beat! I had the day off work today to run some errands. Picked up a few marketplace little people toys for my daughter. Super cheap and she will love them! A pirate ship and safari truck!
> 
> tested with CB and the dye didn’t clear for ages. Posting pics, of about 5 mins after test and then 2 hours when I checked after my workout/lunch. Blue dye so, I’m expecting it to be nothing but it is certainly interesting and definitely a line? If I’m not preg this cycle I really have to give up compulsive testing hahah (yeah right?!) I feel silly!.
> 
> View attachment 1084107
> View attachment 1084108

I see something on both of those fingers crosswd xx


----------



## tdog

I tested again and it looks darker to me :shrug: xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Kwipeh said:


> Think it might be IB? What DPO are you?

I spoke to soon im 17dpo and its full on heavy now.


----------



## salamander91

Congrats tdog :bfp: 

Sorry luvallmyH. Good luck for next month :dust:


----------



## Kwipeh

tdog said:


> I tested again and it looks darker to me :shrug: xx
> 
> View attachment 1084110
> View attachment 1084111
> View attachment 1084112
> View attachment 1084113

Me too! You are so preggers! Please let’s see more lines as they come. Whoop!


----------



## Alligator

Yes @tdog i think it’s a smidge darker! 

@drudai I’m rusty too and I know LH fluctuates but I think for some women if they only test once a day they could miss a surge so I think it’s totally possible to have a short one and catch the tail end!


----------



## Kwipeh

Suggerhoney said:


> I spoke to soon im 17dpo and its full on heavy now.

Oh dear. Crossing fingers for you for next cycle. I’m 40 as well and I know how hard it can be. Hugging you.


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> I spoke to soon im 17dpo and its full on heavy now.

:hugs: :hugs: so sorry babe xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Think im going to step away now ladies. Im just finding it all to much and so upsetting.


----------



## CallieBear

Wow! So exciting to see those BFPs!

To those who haven't got one yet- I'm sorry and I know the frustration....

I'm currently 6 DPO, symptoms:
-Yesterday I felt like I was coming down with a cold, throat was sore, ears ached, sniffly....all gone today
--last night I was having tingling/prickling in just my right boob! Lol. Almost felt itchy. 
I still nurse my 14 mo old, so who knows!
- Today I'm just feeling not great, just low energy, kinda nauseated...blah
- slight AF like cramps, no cm

I'm not testing till the day AF is due, 7/14. I tested really early last month and it ended up being a chemical. It's sooooo hard waiting to test! 

Baby dust to everyone!! ❤️


----------



## Suggerhoney

Kwipeh said:


> Oh dear. Crossing fingers for you for next cycle. I’m 40 as well and I know how hard it can be. Hugging you.

Aww thanks hon. That means alot. It is so hard I dont think I can be on here anymore im just finding it to upsetting. 
Thanks for being so kind. I really don't know if i shud stay or go. I just dont like the person im becoming its not good at all.


----------



## Suggerhoney

CallieBear said:


> Wow! So exciting to see those BFPs!
> 
> To those who haven't got one yet- I'm sorry and I know the frustration....
> 
> I'm currently 6 DPO, symptoms:
> -Yesterday I felt like I was coming down with a cold, throat was sore, ears ached, sniffly....all gone today
> --last night I was having tingling/prickling in just my right boob! Lol. Almost felt itchy.
> I still nurse my 14 mo old, so who knows!
> - Today I'm just feeling not great, just low energy, kinda nauseated...blah
> - slight AF like cramps, no cm
> 
> I'm not testing till the day AF is due, 7/14. I tested really early last month and it ended up being a chemical. It's sooooo hard waiting to test!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!! ❤️

So sorry hon. I had a chemical back in April so my heart goes out to you


----------



## LuvallmyH

Suggerhoney said:


> Aww thanks hon. That means alot. It is so hard I dont think I can be on here anymore im just finding it to upsetting.
> Thanks for being so kind. I really don't know if i shud stay or go. I just dont like the person im becoming its not good at all.

Sugger I think you are being hard on yourself. Cd1 sucks! Take some time to be upset and angry. I bet once you get fertile signs you’ll feel excited again. I’ve got everything crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## drudai

Suggerhoney said:


> Think im going to step away now ladies. Im just finding it all to much and so upsetting.

Sometimes it can be really good to step back from BnB. :hugs: We'll be here when you're ready again.


----------



## Alligator

@Suggerhoney youve got to put your mental health first! If you think a break will be good then definitely take one. Do something for you that makes you happy!


----------



## Suggerhoney

LuvallmyH said:


> Sugger I think you are being hard on yourself. Cd1 sucks! Take some time to be upset and angry. I bet once you get fertile signs you’ll feel excited again. I’ve got everything crossed for you! :hugs:

Hey sweety thank you.


----------



## Suggerhoney

drudai said:


> Sometimes it can be really good to step back from BnB. :hugs: We'll be here when you're ready again.




Alligator said:


> @Suggerhoney youve got to put your mental health first! If you think a break will be good then definitely take one. Do something for you that makes you happy!

Thanks ladies. 
This may be all hormones talking. Ive just had a really rotten day. Ive cried and had a massive melt down at hubby. Very hormonal and ive not slept much last night so I'm.very tired physically and mentally.


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> Think im going to step away now ladies. Im just finding it all to much and so upsetting.

If you need to step away do it for you mental health it's always good to take a break just remember babe you no where iam xxx


----------



## Alligator

@Suggerhoney i hope you’re able to get a good rest. The hormones don’t help but a good night’s rest can do wonders for your outlook!


----------



## Lightning7

Suggerhoney, so sorry AF got you, take some time for yourself, it's ok to feel upset about it all, we will be here when you are ready to come back xx :hugs:

Bump288, 3girlies and LuvAllmyH sorry AF got you as well <3 FX for some August BFPs for you all!

@Deethehippy wow it's like you describe my AF to a T lol! I'm only 28 so it's not age related for me but I suspect endometriosis :-(

Updated 1st page, but I'm sure I've missed some, @_baby_no_2_ and @Cronkie121 so sorry but I can't find what dates you ladies wanted? When would you like to be put down for? 

@tdog and @Alligator I am seeing your lines for sure! Fx for them to go nice and dark! [-o&lt;

AFM can't remember if I told you guys hubby finally got the go ahead for a sperm test, well he got the results back this week, and has low progressive motility, he will have a retest in 6 weeks. Anyone know if there's anything he can do to improve this? Even with those results his male Dr was like oh it's probably not you it's more likely your wife ](*,)

Anyhow we are both taking Maca for the last 6 or so weeks so hopefully that is helping him!

I am 10dpo today, about to test but already feeling out coz we only got to DTD once before O and it was only a few hours after sperm test, and then I ovulated way early on CD12 (usually CD 14-17) and also my temp dipped yesterday and rose today, which normally means it'll dip again tomorrow and AF will hit.


----------



## Deethehippy

Lightning7 said:


> Suggerhoney, so sorry AF got you, take some time for yourself, it's ok to feel upset about it all, we will be here when you are ready to come back xx :hugs:
> 
> Bump288, 3girlies and LuvAllmyH sorry AF got you as well <3 FX for some August BFPs for you all!
> 
> @Deethehippy wow it's like you describe my AF to a T lol! I'm only 28 so it's not age related for me but I suspect endometriosis :-(
> 
> Updated 1st page, but I'm sure I've missed some, @_baby_no_2_ and @Cronkie121 so sorry but I can't find what dates you ladies wanted? When would you like to be put down for?
> 
> @tdog and @Alligator I am seeing your lines for sure! Fx for them to go nice and dark! [-o&lt;
> 
> AFM can't remember if I told you guys hubby finally got the go ahead for a sperm test, well he got the results back this week, and has low progressive motility, he will have a retest in 6 weeks. Anyone know if there's anything he can do to improve this? Even with those results his male Dr was like oh it's probably not you it's more likely your wife ](*,)
> 
> Anyhow we are both taking Maca for the last 6 or so weeks so hopefully that is helping him!
> 
> I am 10dpo today, about to test but already feeling out coz we only got to DTD once before O and it was only a few hours after sperm test, and then I ovulated way early on CD12 (usually CD 14-17) and also my temp dipped yesterday and rose today, which normally means it'll dip again tomorrow and AF will hit.

We always seem to have things in common Lightning...I have considered endo too because of the great pains I get around AF. I really hope it isn’t that for us both because it can hinder TTC. I hope that your AF does stay away and you get to test..good luck..you never know.


----------



## FTale

Luv: FX for your August cycle. I was so hoping the testing would stay dark but it was the hcg building up as it dissipated. It did that to me when I experienced one of my early losses. I am happy you are still about as it can wear you a bit. I feel really placid but I'm sure its me coming off of Clomid...lol...this stuff is rough on the body. When do you think you will ovulate?

Sugger: Take any kind of break you need. HUGS. I know I take mental breaks all the time. Some times I don't even let myself think about ttcing until literally 2 days before I know I should be ovulating. Once recent, I didn't even think of it till I was Oing. It was so nice not to be temping or peeing on anything though after Oing I immediately started peeing on everything..lol...hey, give yourself a break and do what you feel like doing until you are ready go at it again.

Tdog: I can see the line still. Especially on last pic. FX!!

Dee: I hope it isn't endo related too. I've always suspected it for myself but never had any findings on HSG, Saline test, or even a uterine biopsy.

Lighting: ConceptionXR is what my hubby takes. Its pricey but we do another test in a day to see how his swimmers have improved since being on the vitamins. Nothing crazy just select vitamins that are suppose to support sperm. I will post back and let you know the difference. FX you caught the eggy this cycle though!

Sorry if I forgot anyone, I didn' t get a chance to real all of the posts and my laptop battery is on the fritz.

FX and hugs just the same!!


----------



## ChibiLena

Hello Ladies,
I am late to the party! Please put me down for the 14th.
We have just started trying for No. 3.


----------



## tdog

ChibiLena said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I am late to the party! Please put me down for the 14th.
> We have just started trying for No. 3.

Welcome lovely :hi: xx


----------



## Lightning7

Ladies I tested and I swear I can see something! It's only faint but it's definitely a line! Can't really get a good photo of it though :shock: oh please please please let this be it [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Photo is terrible but I uploaded it anyway!


----------



## Lightning7

@FTale thanks! Hope his results are good for you guys! [-o&lt; 

@Deethehippy yes fingers crossed no endo for either of us! How did your scan go looking for cysts? Have you had that yet?

@ChibiLena welcome! I'll add you to the first page now :)


----------



## Bump288

Suggerhoney said:


> Can u please change my date to July 31st. It may change after ovulation and I may not be able to test untill August. My cycle was 30 days so if this is another 30 day cycle I won't be due AF untill 5th August.

Looks like you and I are right on track with each other ... here’s to us getting our bfps this cycle !!!!


----------



## Bump288

Lightning7 said:


> Ladies I tested and I swear I can see something! It's only faint but it's definitely a line! Can't really get a good photo of it though :shock: oh please please please let this be it [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Photo is terrible but I uploaded it anyway!
> 
> View attachment 1084117

Definitely see this !!


----------



## Bump288

tdog said:


> *Erm ladies ladies ladies Look xx
> 
> *
> 
> View attachment 1084092
> View attachment 1084093

Definitely can see these! Congrats


----------



## Lightning7

Bump288 said:


> Definitely see this !!

Thank you! I'm hoping it's a BFP so badly [-o&lt;


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it :)


----------



## Alligator

I see it too @Lightning7!!!


----------



## tdog

Lightning7 said:


> Ladies I tested and I swear I can see something! It's only faint but it's definitely a line! Can't really get a good photo of it though :shock: oh please please please let this be it [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Photo is terrible but I uploaded it anyway!
> 
> View attachment 1084117

Oh I definitely see that :) xx


----------



## tropicsgirl

Congrats to those with BFP's and hugs to those with BFN's. 

It's very odd....but ever since I came off BC, I have hardly had any cramps with AF. But hey, I will NOT complain about that! 

I am moving this month, so I am probably not going to take TTC too seriously. I will still use my OPK's though and I am guessing I will ovulate around July 23rd. But considering that we are moving and all (and we are living with my parents for a bit)...I doubt DH and will get in quality time together haha)! 

My work's fitness classes have finally been able to open back up again and I am really wanting to try to work out and eat better to see if that will make a difference. I am not what I would consider "overweight" but I have gained over 20 lbs in the last year...so I am wanting to be healthier for a variety of reasons - but particularly for TTC.


----------



## tdog

10 dpo and new tests bit of cramping but prob baby snuggling :shrug: xx


----------



## Lightning7

Thanks ladies, hoping for a more obvious line tomorrow [-o&lt; trying not to get my hopes up in case it's a dud test! 

@tropicsgirl glad your cramps have stopped since coming off BC! 

@tdog your tests look awesome for 10dpo! Congratulations! :dance:


----------



## Jft1

@Lightning7 i see it!! Fx it gets darker. 

@tdog love the digi! :happydance: 

I tested this morning, 9dpo, BFN. I kind of thought it would be. Will test tonight and then tomorrow again.


----------



## Kwipeh

tdog said:


> 10 dpo and new tests bit of cramping but prob baby snuggling :shrug: xx
> 
> View attachment 1084131
> View attachment 1084132
> View attachment 1084133

yasssss!


----------



## ChibiLena

Lightning7 said:


> Ladies I tested and I swear I can see something! It's only faint but it's definitely a line! Can't really get a good photo of it though :shock: oh please please please let this be it [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Photo is terrible but I uploaded it anyway!
> 
> View attachment 1084117

I see that!


----------



## ChibiLena

Lovely tests! @tdog

I checked my test pictures from last time, and you couldn't see a proper line until 13/14dpo, so these look great to me!


----------



## Deethehippy

Lightning7 said:


> Ladies I tested and I swear I can see something! It's only faint but it's definitely a line! Can't really get a good photo of it though :shock: oh please please please let this be it [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Photo is terrible but I uploaded it anyway!
> 
> View attachment 1084117

I see that line Lightning.. I definitely have a good feeling for you..let’s hope that it gets much darker soon.


----------



## Deethehippy

tdog said:


> 10 dpo and new tests bit of cramping but prob baby snuggling :shrug: xx
> 
> View attachment 1084131
> View attachment 1084132
> View attachment 1084133

Yay!!! I’ve loved all your tests each month and I love these ones even more...congratulations!


----------



## Bevziibubble

tdog said:


> 10 dpo and new tests bit of cramping but prob baby snuggling :shrug: xx
> 
> View attachment 1084131
> View attachment 1084132
> View attachment 1084133


Yay! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## ChibiLena

Totally different topic, but has anyone started thinking names yet? I looooove choosing names, and we have the name for another little boy pretty much decided. It's only girl names that I cannot decide on (lack of experience? Haha).


----------



## Nixnax

@Lightning7 I defo see that line. Hope it gets darker for you. Looking forward to seeing more tests. 

@tdog I knew it!! I knew it!! That digi looks sexy. Congratulations girl. H&H 9 months 

Hugs to all that AF got. 

AFM.... I'm hoping to get my peak OPK today/tomorrow so we can do our final AI for the month. I'm so excited about this month. I had a delivery of 50 HCG cheapies yesterday.... what have I done.... I blame @tdog shes given the testing bug :rofl:


----------



## tdog

Nixnax said:


> @Lightning7 I defo see that line. Hope it gets darker for you. Looking forward to seeing more tests.
> 
> @tdog I knew it!! I knew it!! That digi looks sexy. Congratulations girl. H&H 9 months
> 
> Hugs to all that AF got.
> 
> AFM.... I'm hoping to get my peak OPK today/tomorrow so we can do our final AI for the month. I'm so excited about this month. I had a delivery of 50 HCG cheapies yesterday.... what have I done.... I blame @tdog shes given the testing bug :rofl:

:rofl: I no I'm a bad influence but you all love it :haha: I have literally everything crossed for you :dust: xx


----------



## Nixnax

tdog said:


> :rofl: I no I'm a bad influence but you all love it :haha: I have literally everything crossed for you :dust: xx


Thank you hun


----------



## Deethehippy

Nixnax said:


> @Lightning7 I defo see that line. Hope it gets darker for you. Looking forward to seeing more tests.
> 
> @tdog I knew it!! I knew it!! That digi looks sexy. Congratulations girl. H&H 9 months
> 
> Hugs to all that AF got.
> 
> AFM.... I'm hoping to get my peak OPK today/tomorrow so we can do our final AI for the month. I'm so excited about this month. I had a delivery of 50 HCG cheapies yesterday.... what have I done.... I blame @tdog shes given the testing bug :rofl:

You can never have too many cheapies. Wishing you lots of luck this cycle.


----------



## Leesa

hi ladies just a quick one, if you use ovulation tests do you count 1dpo the day after your positive ? 
goodluck to all
and congratulations on bfp
xxxxxx


----------



## Leesa

6dpo and so eager for the weekend to hurry up to test but also not lol, sympton spottin a little, usually have really tender boobs around armpit and outer area, although this time alot less tender on the outer part and tenderness is more nipple area and breast feeling heavy some will kmow i used pre seed this month good luck everyone 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## tdog

Leesa said:


> 6dpo and so eager for the weekend to hurry up to test but also not lol, sympton spottin a little, usually have really tender boobs around armpit and outer area, although this time alot less tender on the outer part and tenderness is more nipple area and breast feeling heavy some will kmow i used pre seed this month good luck everyone
> xxxxxxxx

Wishing you all the luck in the world lovely :flower: xxx


----------



## Kwipeh

Leesa said:


> 6dpo and so eager for the weekend to hurry up to test but also not lol, sympton spottin a little, usually have really tender boobs around armpit and outer area, although this time alot less tender on the outer part and tenderness is more nipple area and breast feeling heavy some will kmow i used pre seed this month good luck everyone
> xxxxxxxx

We are DPO mates! I’m 6dpo today as well. My app says I can start testing from 10dpo but I tested yesterday and today. Stark whites, hehehe. Trying to see if I can hold off until 10dpo. Amen!


----------



## Leesa

Kwipeh said:


> We are DPO mates! I’m 6dpo today as well. My app says I can start testing from 10dpo but I tested yesterday and today. Stark whites, hehehe. Trying to see if I can hold off until 10dpo. Amen!

im trying to hold out untill atleast 10 dpo !! think i only have 1 cheapie left unless i order some more today what cycle number are on ttc if you dont mind me asking im on cycle 13 xxx


----------



## Nixnax

Leesa said:


> hi ladies just a quick one, if you use ovulation tests do you count 1dpo the day after your positive ?
> goodluck to all
> and congratulations on bfp
> xxxxxx

I always feel ovulation, so I say the day after I feel it. My opks also go lighter, so I'd say a day after positive is a good estimate


----------



## drudai

AF started today, I'm relieved. xx 

Good luck rest of July ladies. I'll see you in late July/August x


----------



## Alligator

Ladies I don’t know what to make of this! CB test I see a line. It’s faint but there and has colour. BFN on FRER. That’s 3-4 nasty indents with blue dyes if it’s negative. Or a chemical? What the heck! 11dpo so I would expect something on FRER?


----------



## Alligator

Congrats @tdog! 
Sorry for af @drudai. It’s good to have closure and reset a cycle at least. That’s what I tell myself! Might see you in August. I have no clue at this point!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Just wanted to drop in and say my mother in law had her kids when she was 38,39(day before her 40th) and 42. 

I’ve just seen my sons teacher and she’s just announced her pregnancy. One of my twinnies just told her he wants a baby sister. I’ve told my husband I want him to get his sperm tested because we got pregnant so easy with the twins, my daughter was my first rainbow and we were NTNP with her.


----------



## Kwipeh

Leesa said:


> im trying to hold out untill atleast 10 dpo !! think i only have 1 cheapie left unless i order some more today what cycle number are on ttc if you dont mind me asking im on cycle 13 xxx

Been trying on and off for about two years but not every single month. Sometimes I go several months without TTC. I’d say we’ve been consciously TTC for maybe 6 months? Yeah I’d say that.


----------



## Kwipeh

Hevalouaddict said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say my mother in law had her kids when she was 38,39(day before her 40th) and 42.
> 
> I’ve just seen my sons teacher and she’s just announced her pregnancy. One of my twinnies just told her he wants a baby sister. I’ve told my husband I want him to get his sperm tested because we got pregnant so easy with the twins, my daughter was my first rainbow and we were NTNP with her.

Thank you for this. We are getting tested as well. My Estrogen test came back normal, and I did my progestoren test yesterday, waiting for results. My thyroid is ever so slightly underproductive but I’ll test again in a month. My SO will have his sperm tested in a few weeks.


----------



## Jft1

Alligator said:


> Ladies I don’t know what to make of this! CB test I see a line. It’s faint but there and has colour. BFN on FRER. That’s 3-4 nasty indents with blue dyes if it’s negative. Or a chemical? What the heck! 11dpo so I would expect something on FRER?
> 
> View attachment 1084136
> View attachment 1084137
> View attachment 1084138

Are you sure there's not a line on that frer? Maybe I've got bad line eye but I think I see something? Sorry if it's just my eyes


----------



## Alligator

Jft1 said:


> Are you sure there's not a line on that frer? Maybe I've got bad line eye but I think I see something? Sorry if it's just my eyes

I don’t see it! I tried to convince myself there was a squinter but I can’t see it and I think my eyes deceive me. But it’s there on the blue dye! Right?!


----------



## tdog

@Alligator I see a line on the frer and the blue dye one xx


----------



## Jessylou4

Alligator said:


> Ladies I don’t know what to make of this! CB test I see a line. It’s faint but there and has colour. BFN on FRER. That’s 3-4 nasty indents with blue dyes if it’s negative. Or a chemical? What the heck! 11dpo so I would expect something on FRER?
> 
> View attachment 1084136
> View attachment 1084137
> View attachment 1084138


I’m sure I can see a faint on the FRER?


----------



## drudai

I don't trust FRER no more. Remember when they changed the sticks and we were all hunting for the old designs? x Yeah I haven't believed in their sensitivity since!!


----------



## Alligator

Okay you guys are making me question myself I swear I don’t see much (maybe a shadow that disappeared) but what’s wrong with my eyes? Why can’t I see it lol? Can someone high light where they see it or indent for me (if you have time?!!). 

do you guys see it on CB too, though? I find that way more clear. For 11dpo I would expect a clearer positive but I suppose some people don’t get them til 13-14dpo!


----------



## Babymama21_B

Is this a BFP or BFN? Xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Sorry about AF @drudai. I wish you so much luck for next time.

@Alligator I can see a line on the CB but not the FRER...I hope this could be the start of your BFP but I don't trust blue dyes.

AFM - I am on CD 10 and starting to get some watery CM so will start using the OPK's soon...did one with diluted pee today and it was very faint so I've got plenty of time. My left boob has been really painful last few days and I never get breast pain pre Ovulation so hope that is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Deethehippy

Babymama21_B said:


> Is this a BFP or BFN? Xx
> 
> View attachment 1084144

There's a faint line but does it have colour? Those blue dyes do my head in...I would suggest a pink dye test to clarify. FX.


----------



## Babymama21_B

Deethehippy said:


> There's a faint line but does it have colour? Those blue dyes do my head in...I would suggest a pink dye test to clarify. FX.

Yes has colour but super faint and my boobs are so sore too xxx


----------



## Alligator

Babymama21_B said:


> Is this a BFP or BFN? Xx
> 
> View attachment 1084144

I feel like I see something faint? I am in the same boat with blue dyed but can’t see much (others can? Lol) on FRER! Do you have any other tests? 

I’m doing just what I said I wouldn’t do and spend a bunch of money on tests haha! It’s so hard not to!


----------



## Deethehippy

Babymama21_B said:


> Yes has colour but super faint and my boobs are so sore too xxx

Sore boobs sounds like a good sign...I want to see more tests lol If I can't pee on them myself I like to look at other peoples


----------



## Babymama21_B

Alligator said:


> I feel like I see something faint? I am in the same boat with blue dyed but can’t see much (others can? Lol) on FRER! Do you have any other tests?
> 
> I’m doing just what I said I wouldn’t do and spend a bunch of money on tests haha! It’s so hard not to!

Yes it’s super faint and thick... it’s awful isn’t it my boobs are super sore today too...how many days late are you


----------



## Alligator

Babymama21_B said:


> Yes it’s super faint and thick... it’s awful isn’t it my boobs are super sore today too...how many days late are you

Oh I'm not late yet hahah I'm 11dpo, AF is due on Saturday (maybe Friday but Saturday way more likely). What about you?


----------



## Kwipeh

Alligator said:


> Ladies I don’t know what to make of this! CB test I see a line. It’s faint but there and has colour. BFN on FRER. That’s 3-4 nasty indents with blue dyes if it’s negative. Or a chemical? What the heck! 11dpo so I would expect something on FRER?
> 
> View attachment 1084136
> View attachment 1084137
> View attachment 1084138

Blue dyes can be nasty. Maybe give it a few days? I wouldn’t give up yet.


----------



## Babymama21_B

Alligator said:


> Oh I'm not late yet hahah I'm 11dpo, AF is due on Saturday (maybe Friday but Saturday way more likely). What about you?

I had light bleeding two days after expected period that was light I used two pads each three days I bled then I had some creamy discharge just abit thicker than milk and today my boobs are sore. I don’t no what to think xx


----------



## Jft1

Ladies, I have line eyes. 
Top 2 are fmu, can't see a thing, definite bfn's. 
Bottom 2 are after a 3 hour hold. I don't know if I can see a shadow on the bottom test? I could see it at 10 minutes but couldn't get a picture. 
Am I just going mad?


----------



## Cronkie121

Lightning7 said:


> Suggerhoney, so sorry AF got you, take some time for yourself, it's ok to feel upset about it all, we will be here when you are ready to come back xx :hugs:
> 
> Bump288, 3girlies and LuvAllmyH sorry AF got you as well <3 FX for some August BFPs for you all!
> 
> @Deethehippy wow it's like you describe my AF to a T lol! I'm only 28 so it's not age related for me but I suspect endometriosis :-(
> 
> Updated 1st page, but I'm sure I've missed some, @_baby_no_2_ and @Cronkie121 so sorry but I can't find what dates you ladies wanted? When would you like to be put down for?
> 
> @tdog and @Alligator I am seeing your lines for sure! Fx for them to go nice and dark! [-o&lt;
> 
> AFM can't remember if I told you guys hubby finally got the go ahead for a sperm test, well he got the results back this week, and has low progressive motility, he will have a retest in 6 weeks. Anyone know if there's anything he can do to improve this? Even with those results his male Dr was like oh it's probably not you it's more likely your wife ](*,)
> 
> Anyhow we are both taking Maca for the last 6 or so weeks so hopefully that is helping him!
> 
> I am 10dpo today, about to test but already feeling out coz we only got to DTD once before O and it was only a few hours after sperm test, and then I ovulated way early on CD12 (usually CD 14-17) and also my temp dipped yesterday and rose today, which normally means it'll dip again tomorrow and AF will hit.

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! Please put me down for July 17th!:dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint. I would test again with a pink dye test and good luck :)


----------



## Alligator

@Jft1 Oh goodness, I feel like something catches my eye but I don't know, nothing strong for me. How many dpo? If you see something IRL it's possible!


----------



## Alligator

I looked at the FRER again (I sent it to my best friend as well) and I think I see what you guys see. For 11dpo I would expect stronger lines but I guess stranger things have happened? I don't want to trust it's real and be disappointed!


----------



## Jft1

@Alligator im only 9dpo so still early. And I think these tests are cheap rubbish. 
I've got a frer but wanted to hold off until tomorrow at least


----------



## Deethehippy

Jft1 said:


> @Alligator im only 9dpo so still early. And I think these tests are cheap rubbish.
> I've got a frer but wanted to hold off until tomorrow at least

Good luck jftl - I cant see anything on your tests on my laptop but if you can see it in real life hopefully it should show on a photo better tomorrow.


----------



## Becca_89

Hello- I have been silent on this forum sorry, but just to update- AF has arrived early for myself (down for 10th) a few days early, spotting is turning into flow so im out this month, good luck everyone!


----------



## tdog

Jft1 said:


> Ladies, I have line eyes.
> Top 2 are fmu, can't see a thing, definite bfn's.
> Bottom 2 are after a 3 hour hold. I don't know if I can see a shadow on the bottom test? I could see it at 10 minutes but couldn't get a picture.
> Am I just going mad?
> 
> View attachment 1084145

Something is catching my eye lovely xx


----------



## tdog

Done another frer my hcg must be rising quick :shrug: not complaining tho lol this is the difference oh and other tests :haha: the last one is a cheap version of frer xx


----------



## CallieBear

tdog said:


> Done another frer my hcg must be rising quick :shrug: not complaining tho lol this is the difference oh and other tests :haha: the last one is a cheap version of frer xx
> 
> View attachment 1084151
> View attachment 1084152
> View attachment 1084153
> View attachment 1084154
> View attachment 1084155


Those look great! Congrats! I love seeing these BFPs. Keeps me hopeful!


----------



## Alligator

YAY @tdog that's a beautiful progression for just a few hours!


----------



## MrsKatie

@tdog yaaaaay!!!! Beautiful BFPs!

@Alligator I just don’t trust blue dye tests at all. I got a negative blood test the same day as one of those light bfp-Looking lines on a blue test. But the frer is promising. I never tracked before now, and with my first baby I didn’t test until my period was a week late (sigh! Those were the days!) but with the others, going by ultrasounds and due dates, I only got the very very faintest bfp at 13ish dpo. 

I believe I’m 1dpo today. Let the waiting begin...


----------



## Alligator

We shall see! This waiting game is torturous. I wish I had the fortitude to just wait and not test until like Friday or Saturday when AF is due hahaha :haha:


----------



## Babymama21_B

So ladies here’s the twist one clearly negative and one clearly faint positive... could this get anymore confusing.... what do I do from here? Call my docs?


----------



## Babymama21_B

MrsKatie said:


> @tdog yaaaaay!!!! Beautiful BFPs!
> 
> @Alligator I just don’t trust blue dye tests at all. I got a negative blood test the same day as one of those light bfp-Looking lines on a blue test. But the frer is promising. I never tracked before now, and with my first baby I didn’t test until my period was a week late (sigh! Those were the days!) but with the others, going by ultrasounds and due dates, I only got the very very faintest bfp at 13ish dpo.
> 
> I believe I’m 1dpo today. Let the waiting begin...

I hope you get your BFP xxx


----------



## Babymama21_B

tdog said:


> Done another frer my hcg must be rising quick :shrug: not complaining tho lol this is the difference oh and other tests :haha: the last one is a cheap version of frer xx
> 
> View attachment 1084151
> View attachment 1084152
> View attachment 1084153
> View attachment 1084154
> View attachment 1084155

I would say a definite BFP xxxx


----------



## Nixnax

Becca_89 said:


> Hello- I have been silent on this forum sorry, but just to update- AF has arrived early for myself (down for 10th) a few days early, spotting is turning into flow so im out this month, good luck everyone!

Sorry AF got you


----------



## MrsKatie

Babymomma i would get hcg draw at your doc’s if you can!! Fx for you


----------



## Babymama21_B

MrsKatie said:


> Babymomma i would get hcg draw at your doc’s if you can!! Fx for you

I was thinking the same I had all faint positives leading upto my AF ... I missed two days and bled lightly for three days without cramping I noticed sore and heavy boobs the past few days so I thought I’d test today one neg one positive... I’m completely confused. Definitely need to go see my gp xxxx


----------



## MrsKatie

@Alligator yeah the wait is ridiculous!


----------



## nmv

@tdog ... Holy Cow! Congrats, girl!!!!!
:wohoo:

@Leesa ... You can only really confirm your ovulation day with temping. When your basal body temperature rises, you know ovulation happened the day before.

@ChibiLena ... I've always liked Ember for a girl! 

As per my agreement with DH during my last pregnancy, if we have a boy, his name will be John (after his Dad). This was a compromise I made when he didn't like ANY of the names I picked out. So prior to the gender reveal we decided I got to pick the girl name (Avery), and he got to use John if it was a boy...I won that round! LOL!! <3


----------



## MrsKatie

@Babymama21_B ugh that is so frustrating! Yes please see the doc at this point. Hope it’s still good news.


----------



## MrsKatie

@nmv, our first son is John, I LOVE his name. He goes by Johnny about half the time. It’s a family name and it suits him. Solid and easy to pronounce, ha! We love it :)


----------



## salamander91

tdog said:


> Done another frer my hcg must be rising quick :shrug: not complaining tho lol this is the difference oh and other tests :haha: the last one is a cheap version of frer xx
> 
> View attachment 1084151
> View attachment 1084152
> View attachment 1084153
> View attachment 1084154
> View attachment 1084155

Great lines \\:D/ what are the cheap frer called?


----------



## FTale

Congrats to the bfps and darkening lines.

Jft1 FX you get a bright bfp soon!! hugs

Sending everyone babydust!! 

I got my bloods back in as well and they aren't anything to hoot about. Just normal in my opinion. Guess I really fit into unexplained infertility but the results of tomorrows' test for the Clomid Challenge is what the RE is looking for. I hope it doesn't take a week to get the results again. I am so impatient...lol

CD 3

FSH**4.86miu

LH**3.78miu

E2** 54.10pg

D Total**33.3

DHEA S**232.8ug

TSH**1.17uiu

Free T-3**2.40pg

Free T-4**1.17ng


Prolactin**15.59ng


----------



## Alligator

Is this test line too close to the control??? SMU, not super concentrated, 4 hour hold though!


----------



## nmv

Bad news, ladies... :witch:

... here we go again! LOL!
Fortunately, I've been spending the last week preparing myself for this, and planning my next "attack"! :cool:


----------



## drudai

That's so strange, Alli! I see it but you're right it's very close. Probably just a manufacturing glitch. I think you caught the eggie.

Can I get some opinions ladies? I thought the witch got me, but I'm starting to wonder. I woke up to brown spotting in what appears to be ewcm. It turned light red, but isn't getting heavier. It hasn't been enough to touch my liner. I am still optimistic about my pos. OPK yesterday so I DTD twice this morning. I don't feel like I'm on AF. Normally I have stomach issues and feel like my uterus is falling out, lol...

I've had ovulation bleeding before, so fingers x'd..? Any others with this weirdness? CD 33/1


----------



## Alligator

That's super strange @drudai. If it doesn't seem like a normal AF could indeed be ovulation especially with EWCM and bleeding if that's normal for you. Crossing fingers!

The test I posted was held up to the light, I couldnt see much of anything without that so, I don't know? Maybe it's just super faint and my eyes are failing me? I'm so confused and don't want to get my hopes up!


----------



## drudai

nmv said:


> Bad news, ladies... :witch:
> 
> ... here we go again! LOL!
> Fortunately, I've been spending the last week preparing myself for this, and planning my next "attack"! :cool:

:( :hugs: Let's here the plan of action.


----------



## CamilaHope89

You guys, I’m 9 DPO. I think I got a faint line there!

@drudai that sounds like it could be implantation bleeding. 
@Alligator im pretty sure I see a line there.


----------



## CamilaHope89

Congrats @tdog and @lightening and anyone else I’m missing that have gotten some lines I’m looking forward to watching and sharing some line progressions!!


----------



## FTale

Alli those tests are weird. I used some similiar and it just seemed to have lines in the test strip and hard to see where a test line would show up. I see the line you are seeing and it looks too close to the control line but maybe that's where its suppose to be? I had no reference for my tests either because there were no reviews on amazon...just cheap tests. FX it gets darker no matter where it is though

nvm FX for your new plan of attack!!

Dru Yes, it was ovualtion spotting with ewcm. I didn't have it till 2 or 3dpo but I was taken aback because I don't bleed unless it AF time. FX its just ovulation for you too!! Keep us posted

Congrats Camila I can see that line clearly!!!

Babymam I'd def go in for bloods to see what is going on. I really hope it works out to be a sticky bean Hugs


Well, better crash. I need a nap so bad and work is heavy today. Working at home is a blessing but a curse when your work desk is next to your bed...the emails keep pinging into my dream...lol


----------



## nmv

drudai said:


> :( :hugs: Let's here the plan of action.

Alright, buckle up! I've been researching, lol!!...

- Starting Ritual brand prenatals
- Black Cohosh in place of Clomid (CD 3-7)
- Women's Probiotic
- Concentrace Liquid Trace Minerals
- CoQ10 200-300mg/day
- DHEA 50mg/day
- Extra Vit D

I got a TTC pack with 50 LH and 20 HCG test strips. Also planning to squeeze some more fatty fish into my keto diet, and go easy on the stevia sweetened treats! 

... but for today, I'm going to make myself a cocktail, because pretty soon THAT won't be an option for at least a year. LOL!


----------



## drudai

nmv said:


> Alright, buckle up! I've been researching, lol!!...
> 
> - Starting Ritual brand prenatals
> - Black Cohosh in place of Clomid (CD 3-7)
> - Women's Probiotic
> - Concentrace Liquid Trace Minerals
> - CoQ10 200-300mg/day
> - DHEA 50mg/day
> - Extra Vit D
> 
> I got a TTC pack with 50 LH and 20 HCG test strips. Also planning to squeeze some more fatty fish into my keto diet, and go easy on the stevia sweetened treats!
> 
> ... but for today, I'm going to make myself a cocktail, because pretty soon THAT won't be an option for at least a year. LOL!

:haha: :rofl: Pour me one too please.

And that sounds all really good. :) I'm being good and taking my prenatal gummies and not chugging a bottle of vodka.


----------



## nmv

BTW, anyone trying keto who wants a tasty white Russian recipe, here ya go!

6oz. Coffee (chilled)
24 drops liquid stevia
1/4 cup Heavy whipping cream
Vodka "to taste" (LOL)
LOTS of ice!!

... you're welcome! ☺


----------



## nmv

Also, btw... fellow POAS addicts, you'd LOVE the ketone test strips. You have an excuse to pee on things the whole cycle!!
LMAO!!


----------



## Nixnax

CamilaHope89 said:


> You guys, I’m 9 DPO. I think I got a faint line there!
> 
> @drudai that sounds like it could be implantation bleeding.
> @Alligator im pretty sure I see a line there.
> 
> View attachment 1084161

That's not a faint line, that's a good BFP. Congrats


----------



## CamilaHope89

drudai said:


> :haha: :rofl: Pour me one too please.
> 
> And that sounds all really good. :) I'm being good and taking my prenatal gummies and not chugging a bottle of vodka.

@drudai im going to the store again today to get gummies I just violently barfed up my pill ones. Some days my stomach takes them some days it’s a 30 min struggle to get it to stay down so I’m going to be team gummy I think.


----------



## CamilaHope89

Nixnax said:


> That's not a faint line, that's a good BFP. Congrats

@Nixnax Thanks! I guess I got a BFP it’s starting to hit me..


----------



## drudai

@CamilaHope89 I have vitaFusion brand this time, but only cause Walmart had 2 clearance bottles for $8. They're alright, could be better...lol.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Alligator said:


> Is this test line too close to the control??? SMU, not super concentrated, 4 hour hold though!
> 
> View attachment 1084160

It does look quite close. How strange!


----------



## Bevziibubble

CamilaHope89 said:


> You guys, I’m 9 DPO. I think I got a faint line there!
> 
> @drudai that sounds like it could be implantation bleeding.
> @Alligator im pretty sure I see a line there.
> 
> View attachment 1084161

Congratulations!


----------



## Bevziibubble

nmv said:


> Bad news, ladies... :witch:
> 
> ... here we go again! LOL!
> Fortunately, I've been spending the last week preparing myself for this, and planning my next "attack"! :cool:

. 
I'm so sorry AF arrived :(


----------



## doggylover

CamilaHope89 said:


> You guys, I’m 9 DPO. I think I got a faint line there!
> 
> View attachment 1084161

BFP for sure!!! Great line for 9dpo! Congratulations! H&H 9mo!!

so I’m day 1 of my fertile window according to my tracking app. I dunno though. I’ve been tracking cycles since they came back in March (youngest is breastfeeding) and I’ve had 3 cycles since then of 33-35 days. But I have no bad skin this cycle which is a big flag for me that Ov is coming. I’m using OPK and we will be doing SMEP but we will see if this really is it or not.


----------



## Alligator

@CamilaHope89 that's a BFP! Many congrats to you!! <3

Yes I don't know what to make of my tests. Faint but there lines on blue dye, maaaaybe a line in some lights on FRER and then a random dollar store test maybe a line? I don't trust it!


----------



## drudai

The spotting stopped. [-o&lt; I am having little pointy pains too. This cycle has me on a roller coaster of emotion.

@doggylover isn't that the worst of not temping. Drove myself mad with temping with #2 but not having confirmation sucks

@Alligator pee on another OPK it'll lift your spirits x lol


----------



## doggylover

drudai said:


> The spotting stopped. [-o&lt; I am having little pointy pains too. This cycle has me on a roller coaster of emotion.
> 
> @doggylover isn't that the worst of not temping. Drove myself mad with temping with #2 but not having confirmation sucks
> 
> @Alligator pee on another OPK it'll lift your spirits x lol

yeah the never knowing is a pain! I temped with no1 but none of my kids sleep well so I haven't bothered since because I’m awake half the night

it’d be great if a little banner popped up or something “ovulating tomorrow!” Like one of those joke guns that says “bang”


----------



## drudai

doggylover said:


> yeah the never knowing is a pain! I temped with no1 but none of my kids sleep well so I haven't bothered since because I’m awake half the night
> 
> it’d be great if a little banner popped up or something “ovulating tomorrow!” Like one of those joke guns that says “bang”

Does it bang from the fanny or belly button haha


----------



## Cronkie121

7 days post trigger, 5 days post ovulation. Got the results of my progesterone test and it is 29.29 which is consistent with ovulation. Still having some twinges on the right side and every now and again in the middle of my lower abdomen. Also had on/off headache all day.
FXed for implantation over the next few days and that the :witch: stays away next week.

Lots of hugs for all of us going through this torture!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## kksy9b

Holy Moly! So much to catch up on!!

@Cronkie121 welcome! Wow! What a journey you have been on so far! Best of luck to you!

@Jft1 Chart is looking great so far!! :babydust:

@LuvallmyH :hugs::hugs:

@Alligator I'm sorry for the rollercoaster of emotions!! I see what you've had on all your tests...hopefully it's just still a bit too early to get a clear line! Do you know what sensitivity levels are of your tests?

@tdog yay!!!! Big big congratulations!! Tests are looking great!

@Suggerhoney totally understand needing to step away. take however much time you need to take care of yourself :hugs:

@CallieBear good on you to have the self control to hold out!! best of luck to you!!

@Lightning7 Thank you for updating and running the group this month! I think I see a vvvvf line on that test!! Fingers crossed it's the start of your BFP!

@ChibiLena Welcome and good luck this month!! I also have 2 boys, 3 years apart and trying for #3! We have a girls name that we've had since DS1...boys names are hard for us because we feel like we've used the ones we like lol. We have a set middle name for a boy and a short list for a first name.

@Nixnax KMFX for the positive OPK soon!! Also....is there a thing as too many cheapies?! 

@Kwipeh I think the rule of thumb is that you will ovulate 12-48 hours after your first positive. I read that the day of your positive and the next day you would assume you would ovulate so I would think 2 days post positive would be 1 DPO? I'm so new to OPKS though that I'm not totally sure on that.

@drudai I'm glad AF started for you so you can move on to the next cycle! Good luck!!

@Deethehippy good luck this month hun!

@Babymama21_B I see a faint shadow but I have a hard time trusting blue dye tests. Do you have some FRERs you can pick up? Might give you a better idea of what's going on!

@Jft1 I feel like I see something on the bottom test but it's hard to tell! I would keep testing!!

@Becca_89 :hugs::hugs: good luck for next cycle!

@nvm :hugs: it sounds like you have a great attitude going into the next cycle!

@MrsKatie best of luck to you!!

@CamilaHope89 that line is clear as day!! Congratulations!!!

@doggylover good luck to you!! hahaha...it would be SO helpful if there was a big flashing sign that told us when we were ovulating and pregnant so we didn't have do do all this back and forth every month!

Sorry if I missed anyone!! I had a bit of time to sit down and catch up but approximately every 15 seconds I get a "mom! watch this!" as my kids play Mario Kart haha.

AFM, I *think* I got a positive OPK today! It might be just under positive. I have about another hour that I'm trying to hold for and will test again. I had my days mixed up in my head so yesterday was stressing all day about not having a positive yet until I realized it was only Monday and not Tuesday :dohh: Once I figured that out, I calmed down lol. CD 14 today and I usually O on CD15 so right on track! DH and I were only able to BD twice (and he's working late tonight so that's out....maybe tomorrow night? we will see) so will have to see if that was enough or not. I think we had great timing and looking forward to confirming O with temping in a few days, stop taking OPKs and start the TWW!


----------



## Babymama21_B

kksy9b said:


> Holy Moly! So much to catch up on!!
> 
> @Cronkie121 welcome! Wow! What a journey you have been on so far! Best of luck to you!
> 
> @Jft1 Chart is looking great so far!! :babydust:
> 
> @LuvallmyH :hugs::hugs:
> 
> @Alligator I'm sorry for the rollercoaster of emotions!! I see what you've had on all your tests...hopefully it's just still a bit too early to get a clear line! Do you know what sensitivity levels are of your tests?
> 
> @tdog yay!!!! Big big congratulations!! Tests are looking great!
> 
> @Suggerhoney totally understand needing to step away. take however much time you need to take care of yourself :hugs:
> 
> @CallieBear good on you to have the self control to hold out!! best of luck to you!!
> 
> @Lightning7 Thank you for updating and running the group this month! I think I see a vvvvf line on that test!! Fingers crossed it's the start of your BFP!
> 
> @ChibiLena Welcome and good luck this month!! I also have 2 boys, 3 years apart and trying for #3! We have a girls name that we've had since DS1...boys names are hard for us because we feel like we've used the ones we like lol. We have a set middle name for a boy and a short list for a first name.
> 
> @Nixnax KMFX for the positive OPK soon!! Also....is there a thing as too many cheapies?!
> 
> @Kwipeh I think the rule of thumb is that you will ovulate 12-48 hours after your first positive. I read that the day of your positive and the next day you would assume you would ovulate so I would think 2 days post positive would be 1 DPO? I'm so new to OPKS though that I'm not totally sure on that.
> 
> @drudai I'm glad AF started for you so you can move on to the next cycle! Good luck!!
> 
> @Deethehippy good luck this month hun!
> 
> @Babymama21_B I see a faint shadow but I have a hard time trusting blue dye tests. Do you have some FRERs you can pick up? Might give you a better idea of what's going on!
> 
> @Jft1 I feel like I see something on the bottom test but it's hard to tell! I would keep testing!!
> 
> @Becca_89 :hugs::hugs: good luck for next cycle!
> 
> @nvm :hugs: it sounds like you have a great attitude going into the next cycle!
> 
> @MrsKatie best of luck to you!!
> 
> @CamilaHope89 that line is clear as day!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> @doggylover good luck to you!! hahaha...it would be SO helpful if there was a big flashing sign that told us when we were ovulating and pregnant so we didn't have do do all this back and forth every month!
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone!! I had a bit of time to sit down and catch up but approximately every 15 seconds I get a "mom! watch this!" as my kids play Mario Kart haha.
> 
> AFM, I *think* I got a positive OPK today! It might be just under positive. I have about another hour that I'm trying to hold for and will test again. I had my days mixed up in my head so yesterday was stressing all day about not having a positive yet until I realized it was only Monday and not Tuesday :dohh: Once I figured that out, I calmed down lol. CD 14 today and I usually O on CD15 so right on track! DH and I were only able to BD twice (and he's working late tonight so that's out....maybe tomorrow night? we will see) so will have to see if that was enough or not. I think we had great timing and looking forward to confirming O with temping in a few days, stop taking OPKs and start the TWW!

Hey lovely I had multiple faints on diff brands of tests and about two negative one being today and one before I bled lightly for three days. Am in a rock and hard place right now I feel like am loosing the plot hahaha x


----------



## kksy9b

Ugh, I'm sorry. Trying in general is so frustrating when you're in what feels like an endless loop of waiting for one thing or another. But then to throw in uncertainties with testing and it's just maddening. Hopefully you get some clear answers soon :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

kksy9b said:


> Holy Moly! So much to catch up on!!
> 
> @Cronkie121 welcome! Wow! What a journey you have been on so far! Best of luck to you!
> 
> @Jft1 Chart is looking great so far!! :babydust:
> 
> @LuvallmyH :hugs::hugs:
> 
> @Alligator I'm sorry for the rollercoaster of emotions!! I see what you've had on all your tests...hopefully it's just still a bit too early to get a clear line! Do you know what sensitivity levels are of your tests?
> 
> @tdog yay!!!! Big big congratulations!! Tests are looking great!
> 
> @Suggerhoney totally understand needing to step away. take however much time you need to take care of yourself :hugs:
> 
> @CallieBear good on you to have the self control to hold out!! best of luck to you!!
> 
> @Lightning7 Thank you for updating and running the group this month! I think I see a vvvvf line on that test!! Fingers crossed it's the start of your BFP!
> 
> @ChibiLena Welcome and good luck this month!! I also have 2 boys, 3 years apart and trying for #3! We have a girls name that we've had since DS1...boys names are hard for us because we feel like we've used the ones we like lol. We have a set middle name for a boy and a short list for a first name.
> 
> @Nixnax KMFX for the positive OPK soon!! Also....is there a thing as too many cheapies?!
> 
> @Kwipeh I think the rule of thumb is that you will ovulate 12-48 hours after your first positive. I read that the day of your positive and the next day you would assume you would ovulate so I would think 2 days post positive would be 1 DPO? I'm so new to OPKS though that I'm not totally sure on that.
> 
> @drudai I'm glad AF started for you so you can move on to the next cycle! Good luck!!
> 
> @Deethehippy good luck this month hun!
> 
> @Babymama21_B I see a faint shadow but I have a hard time trusting blue dye tests. Do you have some FRERs you can pick up? Might give you a better idea of what's going on!
> 
> @Jft1 I feel like I see something on the bottom test but it's hard to tell! I would keep testing!!
> 
> @Becca_89 :hugs::hugs: good luck for next cycle!
> 
> @nvm :hugs: it sounds like you have a great attitude going into the next cycle!
> 
> @MrsKatie best of luck to you!!
> 
> @CamilaHope89 that line is clear as day!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> @doggylover good luck to you!! hahaha...it would be SO helpful if there was a big flashing sign that told us when we were ovulating and pregnant so we didn't have do do all this back and forth every month!
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone!! I had a bit of time to sit down and catch up but approximately every 15 seconds I get a "mom! watch this!" as my kids play Mario Kart haha.
> 
> AFM, I *think* I got a positive OPK today! It might be just under positive. I have about another hour that I'm trying to hold for and will test again. I had my days mixed up in my head so yesterday was stressing all day about not having a positive yet until I realized it was only Monday and not Tuesday :dohh: Once I figured that out, I calmed down lol. CD 14 today and I usually O on CD15 so right on track! DH and I were only able to BD twice (and he's working late tonight so that's out....maybe tomorrow night? we will see) so will have to see if that was enough or not. I think we had great timing and looking forward to confirming O with temping in a few days, stop taking OPKs and start the TWW!

No wonder you got the days mixed up. Who can keep it straight at the minute with all the crazy in the world?! 

fingers crossed your opk was positive. Maybe you could squeeze another quick BD in and catch the egg!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks @kksy9b! I don't know the sensitivities! I think CB is 10miu? FRER is 6? or 10? I'm not sure!

Holding out to test again in an hour or so - will be about 4-5 hour hold haha! I am a crazy lady!


----------



## Deethehippy

kksy9b said:


> Holy Moly! So much to catch up on!!
> 
> @Cronkie121 welcome! Wow! What a journey you have been on so far! Best of luck to you!
> 
> @Jft1 Chart is looking great so far!! :babydust:
> 
> @LuvallmyH :hugs::hugs:
> 
> @Alligator I'm sorry for the rollercoaster of emotions!! I see what you've had on all your tests...hopefully it's just still a bit too early to get a clear line! Do you know what sensitivity levels are of your tests?
> 
> @tdog yay!!!! Big big congratulations!! Tests are looking great!
> 
> @Suggerhoney totally understand needing to step away. take however much time you need to take care of yourself :hugs:
> 
> @CallieBear good on you to have the self control to hold out!! best of luck to you!!
> 
> @Lightning7 Thank you for updating and running the group this month! I think I see a vvvvf line on that test!! Fingers crossed it's the start of your BFP!
> 
> @ChibiLena Welcome and good luck this month!! I also have 2 boys, 3 years apart and trying for #3! We have a girls name that we've had since DS1...boys names are hard for us because we feel like we've used the ones we like lol. We have a set middle name for a boy and a short list for a first name.
> 
> @Nixnax KMFX for the positive OPK soon!! Also....is there a thing as too many cheapies?!
> 
> @Kwipeh I think the rule of thumb is that you will ovulate 12-48 hours after your first positive. I read that the day of your positive and the next day you would assume you would ovulate so I would think 2 days post positive would be 1 DPO? I'm so new to OPKS though that I'm not totally sure on that.
> 
> @drudai I'm glad AF started for you so you can move on to the next cycle! Good luck!!
> 
> @Deethehippy good luck this month hun!
> 
> @Babymama21_B I see a faint shadow but I have a hard time trusting blue dye tests. Do you have some FRERs you can pick up? Might give you a better idea of what's going on!
> 
> @Jft1 I feel like I see something on the bottom test but it's hard to tell! I would keep testing!!
> 
> @Becca_89 :hugs::hugs: good luck for next cycle!
> 
> @nvm :hugs: it sounds like you have a great attitude going into the next cycle!
> 
> @MrsKatie best of luck to you!!
> 
> @CamilaHope89 that line is clear as day!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> @doggylover good luck to you!! hahaha...it would be SO helpful if there was a big flashing sign that told us when we were ovulating and pregnant so we didn't have do do all this back and forth every month!
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone!! I had a bit of time to sit down and catch up but approximately every 15 seconds I get a "mom! watch this!" as my kids play Mario Kart haha.
> 
> AFM, I *think* I got a positive OPK today! It might be just under positive. I have about another hour that I'm trying to hold for and will test again. I had my days mixed up in my head so yesterday was stressing all day about not having a positive yet until I realized it was only Monday and not Tuesday :dohh: Once I figured that out, I calmed down lol. CD 14 today and I usually O on CD15 so right on track! DH and I were only able to BD twice (and he's working late tonight so that's out....maybe tomorrow night? we will see) so will have to see if that was enough or not. I think we had great timing and looking forward to confirming O with temping in a few days, stop taking OPKs and start the TWW!

Thank you and I hope that you catch/caught the eggie. Good luck when you start testing


----------



## kksy9b

@doggylover lol...time doesn't exist anymore in my world. Not until school starts back up again hehe and I'm hoping to get one more in but it probably won't be until tomorrow night. I think I wore DH out last night :haha:

@Alligator I'll come back and stalk for your test pictures!! Hopefully in the AM you'll have a better answer :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> Thanks @kksy9b! I don't know the sensitivities! I think CB is 10miu? FRER is 6? or 10? I'm not sure!
> 
> Holding out to test again in an hour or so - will be about 4-5 hour hold haha! I am a crazy lady!

Can't wait to see your next test, hope I get to see your post before I sleep. Fingers crossed!


----------



## kksy9b

@Deethehippy thank you! i'm hopeful we caught it! I'm sure I will start testing in about a week or so lol


----------



## Alligator

Well no real update! Mostly bfn on tests. I see that same faint blue line on the cb, not sure what the heck that means but it’s nasty. Can’t help but feel out, halfway (more than!) through 11dpo and nothing on FRER doesn’t bode well, no? 

feeling super down!


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> Well no real update! Mostly bfn on tests. I see that same faint blue line on the cb, not sure what the heck that means but it’s nasty. Can’t help but feel out, halfway (more than!) through 11dpo and nothing on FRER doesn’t bode well, no?
> 
> feeling super down!
> 
> View attachment 1084167
> View attachment 1084168

Some ladies do get a later BFP, you’re not out until the witch arrives.


----------



## Alligator

Deethehippy said:


> Some ladies do get a later BFP, you’re not out until the witch arrives.

Could be, I know you're right! I had a friend not get a positive until 14dpo. Can't help but feel down and super confused and annoyed at the blue dye tests!

I think I'll test tomorrow morning and then stop until AF is late or arrives. Maybe I should skip testing tomorrow too?! AF is due Saturday (maybe Friday but I expect Saturday). The test anxiety is a lot! I also know I have no self control to stop testing LOL.


----------



## tdog

salamander91 said:


> Great lines \\:D/ what are the cheap frer called?

They called answer lovely xx


----------



## drudai

Something still catches my eyes on the FRER. CB quite blue.


----------



## Alligator

drudai said:


> Something still catches my eyes on the FRER. CB quite blue.

CB seems obvious to me in real life too, faint but obvious. I just don’t know! Boobs have started hurting a bit (later than usual mind you) which is a sign of AF for me (but also pregnancy hahah) so who knows. Don’t want to get my hopes up to continue to be dashed!


----------



## ChibiLena

Alligator said:


> Well no real update! Mostly bfn on tests. I see that same faint blue line on the cb, not sure what the heck that means but it’s nasty. Can’t help but feel out, halfway (more than!) through 11dpo and nothing on FRER doesn’t bode well, no?
> 
> feeling super down!
> 
> View attachment 1084167
> View attachment 1084168

I see a line on both! Though I agree the line on the FRER is more faint.


----------



## ChibiLena

tdog said:


> Done another frer my hcg must be rising quick :shrug: not complaining tho lol this is the difference oh and other tests :haha: the last one is a cheap version of frer xx
> 
> View attachment 1084151
> View attachment 1084152
> View attachment 1084153
> View attachment 1084154
> View attachment 1084155

Love your tests! Such good lines.


----------



## drudai

:coffee:

Still got blood with EWCM. I've never had this in my life, but it hasn't gotten heavier, so I am very intrigued. Negative OPK this afternoon, I needed to pee on something and I'm tired of wasting HPT. Lower back pain and dull pains in my uterus, but no cramping. I can't imagine it's implantation bleeding, but what the heck do I know about my cycle at this point?? My body is a complete mystery.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Just wanted to say thank you so much for all ure kind words ladies it really does mean alot to me and touched my heart how sweet u all are. 
CD2 and AF is very heavy and painful. Not been crying today but still feel really defeated and upsett/fed up. Angry. 
Im hoping that by the time O comes around I will feel a bit better. But im not going to be taking any notice of symptoms unless symptoms continue past 13dpo. Im just fed up of getting all my hopes up and having them dashed every month. 

I know im truly blessed to have my 10 month old son he means the whole world to me as do my older children, I dont want people thinking im not thankful because I am.

I was just so hoping I cud give him a little sibling he can grow up with because there is such a big age gap between him and our DD.
And I just really want one last time to experience pregnancy again b4 its to late. 

But now I'm worried that it already is to late. 
:sad2:


To all the ladies that have gotten there BFPS congratulations can u please chuck all ure lucky baby dust over all the rest of us please. 
July seems to be a lucky month lets hope August is just as lucky [-o&lt;

Good luck to those still waiting 
Sorry to all the BFNs. (Trust me I know how it feels) 
And those that the old haggy old bag of a witch has got im sending u big hugs. It sucks so bad:-(
Hopefully this will be my last AF for the next 9 months. Wishful thinking huh[-o&lt;

Gonna start my 6th chart temping in a few days. Really can't be bothered tbh but I know if i don't ill be worrying if I've O or not so I cant win really.
Hopefully won't get a positive OPK b4 day 13 and hopefully this will be the month we get our rainbow. 

To all u ladies I have gotten to know over the last 6 months in these testing groups that are still trying. I am truly truly rooting for ALL of u. 

<3<3<3<3


----------



## ChibiLena

@nmv Sadly, Ember wouldn't work well in Germany. Amber is a thought though, thank you!

@CamilaHope89 That's a clear BFP, congratulations!!

@kksy9b I have exactly the opposite problem, in that I never like a girl name for more than a few weeks, then I get tired of it. With boy names, I find it much easier.


----------



## Alligator

@Suggerhoney youre so sweet and supportive! I’m sorry you’re having a crappy time. It’s so unfair. Fx for all of us to get a BFP soon. You deserve it! I feel similarly about my daughter, I’m so thankful to have her but our family doesn’t feel complete yet, I would like to give her a sibling! 

took this this evening - I don’t know anymore! These tests turned positive for me at 12dpo (ish, very faint) with my daughter. 11dpo and about 7pm test, 4ish hour hold. I feel like I’m taking crazy pills and imagining lines!! Thanks for always looking at them ladies lol! I’ll take another in the morning.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> @Suggerhoney youre so sweet and supportive! I’m sorry you’re having a crappy time. It’s so unfair. Fx for all of us to get a BFP soon. You deserve it! I feel similarly about my daughter, I’m so thankful to have her but our family doesn’t feel complete yet, I would like to give her a sibling!
> 
> took this this evening - I don’t know anymore! These tests turned positive for me at 12dpo (ish, very faint) with my daughter. 11dpo and about 7pm test, 4ish hour hold. I feel like I’m taking crazy pills and imagining lines!! Thanks for always looking at them ladies lol! I’ll take another in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 1084170
> View attachment 1084171


Awww thank you hon. 
I can see a line on the bottom one hon for sure.


----------



## ChibiLena

Alligator said:


> @Suggerhoney youre so sweet and supportive! I’m sorry you’re having a crappy time. It’s so unfair. Fx for all of us to get a BFP soon. You deserve it! I feel similarly about my daughter, I’m so thankful to have her but our family doesn’t feel complete yet, I would like to give her a sibling!
> 
> took this this evening - I don’t know anymore! These tests turned positive for me at 12dpo (ish, very faint) with my daughter. 11dpo and about 7pm test, 4ish hour hold. I feel like I’m taking crazy pills and imagining lines!! Thanks for always looking at them ladies lol! I’ll take another in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 1084170
> View attachment 1084171

I see the line on the bottom one!


----------



## ChibiLena

@Suggerhoney Really hoping that you can welcome your rainbow baby soon. I have two sons already but would be so very sad if we couldn't have another one.


----------



## Jft1

Stark white bfn on frer for me this morning. Temp has started dropping too so assuming that's the witch getting ready to arrive on Friday. 
Good luck to those of you still to test, I'll be lurking! 
Onto August for the rest of us.
:dust:


----------



## tdog

Morning ladies these this morn tests top frer bottom cheap frer (answer) xx



@Alligator I see a line on those :) xx


----------



## doggylover

Alligator said:


> Well no real update! Mostly bfn on tests. I see that same faint blue line on the cb, not sure what the heck that means but it’s nasty. Can’t help but feel out, halfway (more than!) through 11dpo and nothing on FRER doesn’t bode well, no?
> 
> feeling super down!
> 
> View attachment 1084167
> View attachment 1084168

:( hugs. Bfns are soul destroying at times.


----------



## Deethehippy

Jft1 said:


> Stark white bfn on frer for me this morning. Temp has started dropping too so assuming that's the witch getting ready to arrive on Friday.
> Good luck to those of you still to test, I'll be lurking!
> Onto August for the rest of us.
> :dust:

I’m sorry, the BFN’s are so depressing. :hugs:


----------



## ChibiLena

Jft1 said:


> Stark white bfn on frer for me this morning. Temp has started dropping too so assuming that's the witch getting ready to arrive on Friday.
> Good luck to those of you still to test, I'll be lurking!
> Onto August for the rest of us.
> :dust:

I am sorry to hear that! Lots of baby dust for next month!


----------



## Jft1

ChibiLena said:


> I am sorry to hear that! Lots of baby dust for next month!

Thank you! 


Deethehippy said:


> I’m sorry, the BFN’s are so depressing. :hugs:

Aw I know, I had a cry this morning. Thanks lovely


----------



## Deethehippy

Jft1 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Aw I know, I had a cry this morning. Thanks lovely

Ever onwards....we will all get our BFP’s when the time is right xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

tdog said:


> Morning ladies these this morn tests top frer bottom cheap frer (answer) xx
> 
> View attachment 1084172
> View attachment 1084173
> 
> 
> @Alligator I see a line on those :) xx

Great lines!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Jft1 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Aw I know, I had a cry this morning. Thanks lovely

:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Hold on in there @Alligator you're not out just yet. 

@Suggerhoney big hugs to you, we're all here together xx

AFM - ugh ovulation is driving me mad this month. Normally have a positive opk on CD10 or CD11. Today is CD13 and I'm still waiting for a positive grrr. Looks like a longer 26/27 day cycle for me. Its normally 23/24 days. So far we have AI'd on CD10 and CD12, hoping for a positive today so we can AI again tonight. Still chasing the eggy here.


----------



## StarryEyes.

Hi everyone, 

Congratulations to you ladies with your BFP's!! So nice to see those popping up! 

So sorry to the BFN's too, it really is the worst :-( 

Sorry I've been MIA. I have been coming back and reading the posts, but just been hiding out trying to take my mind off ttc. CD1 really hit me hard this time. 

I'm on CD11 today and it's my first month on temping. I have had pretty random cycles but the last couple have been Ov around CD18/19. FF has just given me a CD8 Ov date based on my temps though, which I'm pretty sure is wrong? but do I just continue and wait for FF to update if it thinks it needs to? Attached my chart in case anyone can interpret it...

Hope everyone is ok! xxx


----------



## Alligator

Ladies this mornings test is below. I don’t think I’m going too crazy anymore. That’s there right??? 12dpo fmu


----------



## ChibiLena

I am trying really hard to wait until Saturday to test (11 DPO), but you ladies make me want to test right now. :lol: I am getting impatient. I only have two tests, too.


----------



## ChibiLena

Alligator said:


> Ladies this mornings test is below. I don’t think I’m going too crazy anymore. That’s there right??? 12dpo fmu
> 
> View attachment 1084187
> View attachment 1084188

I see them on both! Fingers crossed they continue to become darker for you!


----------



## drudai

@Alligator I see it. :)

@Jft1 :hugs:

@StarryEyes. Baby dust this cycle.

@Nixnax hoping o soon for you

Bleeding picked up some. May need to call it CD2, I dunno. It's so light... :(


----------



## Nixnax

Alligator said:


> Ladies this mornings test is below. I don’t think I’m going too crazy anymore. That’s there right??? 12dpo fmu
> 
> View attachment 1084187
> View attachment 1084188

That is definitely there!!! Eeek excited for you


----------



## Nixnax

Blazing positive OPK today finally. Started panicking as I only had one left, my next lot were due to arrive on Friday.... well they arrived today, yay. Pee'd on one right away tee hee. 

Now I just await the crippling ovulation pain.... I will then officially be in the painstaking TWW


----------



## Alligator

Yay for O @Nixnax. Do you get pains every cycle? I sometimes do but didn’t have them this cycle. It’s random!


----------



## StarryEyes.

Alligator said:


> Ladies this mornings test is below. I don’t think I’m going too crazy anymore. That’s there right??? 12dpo fmu
> 
> View attachment 1084187
> View attachment 1084188

Yes!! Definitely there!! :bfp:


----------



## StarryEyes.

Nixnax said:


> Blazing positive OPK today finally. Started panicking as I only had one left, my next lot were due to arrive on Friday.... well they arrived today, yay. Pee'd on one right away tee hee.
> 
> Now I just await the crippling ovulation pain.... I will then officially be in the painstaking TWW

Oh yay to your positive opk!! I always feel such a relief when I finally get that. Lots of luck for the tww - hope the ov pain isn’t too bad :dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> Ladies this mornings test is below. I don’t think I’m going too crazy anymore. That’s there right??? 12dpo fmu
> 
> View attachment 1084187
> View attachment 1084188

Congrats Alligator - that's a :bfp:


----------



## tdog

Think my afternoon wee is better than morning :shrug: xx


----------



## tdog

Alligator said:


> Ladies this mornings test is below. I don’t think I’m going too crazy anymore. That’s there right??? 12dpo fmu
> 
> View attachment 1084187
> View attachment 1084188

I told you see I new it :haha: :wohoo: congratulations xx


----------



## Cronkie121

@Alligator I see it! FXed it gets darker over the next few days! :D

Virtually no symptoms for me so far today other than a mild headache which is probably just from work! I did use an OPK this morning just for giggles and i needed to get my POAS craving out of my system, and it came out positive. I've read that OPKs can detect HCG also but i'm thinking that is definitely still from the trigger shot since I'm only 6 DPO and probably haven't even implanted yet. Trying not to think too much about it but its sooo hard to keep your mind off it!! 

Hope you all had/have a lovely day!


----------



## MrsKatie

@Alligator, bfp!!!

@tdog, yay so beautiful!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Nixnax said:


> Blazing positive OPK today finally. Started panicking as I only had one left, my next lot were due to arrive on Friday.... well they arrived today, yay. Pee'd on one right away tee hee.
> 
> Now I just await the crippling ovulation pain.... I will then officially be in the painstaking TWW

Yay, good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

tdog said:


> Think my afternoon wee is better than morning :shrug: xx
> 
> View attachment 1084197

Great lines!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks ladies! Trying to hold pee for a bit to test again - want to save my FRER though haha. I'll do a cheapie to get it out of my system!!

@tdog that afternoon test is so dark, I love it!
@Cronkie121 fx for you! I hope the next few days go quickly for you before you test!


----------



## Nixnax

Alligator said:


> Yay for O @Nixnax. Do you get pains every cycle? I sometimes do but didn’t have them this cycle. It’s random!

I used to get them every cycle, then they stopped for about 4 months. Last cycle they came back with a vengeance. Waiting to see if I get then today/tomorrow. 

I had a scan on my ovaries around a year ago because I said ovulation was so painful, one had a small cyst on it, but it was the type that would go away and come back. I've had another scan since and it's not there any longer.


----------



## doggylover

Congrats @Alligator !!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

ChibiLena said:


> @Suggerhoney Really hoping that you can welcome your rainbow baby soon. I have two sons already but would be so very sad if we couldn't have another one.

Awww thank u hon. Hope u get ure BFP to<3



Jft1 said:


> Stark white bfn on frer for me this morning. Temp has started dropping too so assuming that's the witch getting ready to arrive on Friday.
> Good luck to those of you still to test, I'll be lurking!
> Onto August for the rest of us.
> :dust:

Oh no hon im so sorry. Trust me i know how difficult it is. Ive been in such a depressive mood for the past few days. Im CD3 now and I still can't bring myself out of this low mood. I wont be testing until August either. Feels like forever away doesnt it. Sending u big hugs hon.



Deethehippy said:


> Ever onwards....we will all get our BFP’s when the time is right xx

Amen to that Dee. Surly we have to be next. It feels like we have been in these testing groups forever. 


Nixnax said:


> Hold on in there @Alligator you're not out just yet.
> 
> @Suggerhoney big hugs to you, we're all here together xx
> 
> AFM - ugh ovulation is driving me mad this month. Normally have a positive opk on CD10 or CD11. Today is CD13 and I'm still waiting for a positive grrr. Looks like a longer 26/27 day cycle for me. Its normally 23/24 days. So far we have AI'd on CD10 and CD12, hoping for a positive today so we can AI again tonight. Still chasing the eggy here.

Thanks hon. We sure are.



StarryEyes. said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Congratulations to you ladies with your BFP's!! So nice to see those popping up!
> 
> So sorry to the BFN's too, it really is the worst :-(
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA. I have been coming back and reading the posts, but just been hiding out trying to take my mind off ttc. CD1 really hit me hard this time.
> 
> I'm on CD11 today and it's my first month on temping. I have had pretty random cycles but the last couple have been Ov around CD18/19. FF has just given me a CD8 Ov date based on my temps though, which I'm pretty sure is wrong? but do I just continue and wait for FF to update if it thinks it needs to? Attached my chart in case anyone can interpret it...
> 
> Hope everyone is ok! xxx
> 
> View attachment 1084184

Good luck hon. Im on CD3 so right back at the beginning again. Its really hit me hard this time to. Its just horrible when AF rears her head. U must be getting close to ovulation now. I really hope this will be ure month hon.
I have to wait until August to test now which totally sucks. Ive been on such a low one but im hoping when ovulation comes around again I will feel a bit better. Not feeling very positive tho. Just so sick of all the BFNs and the constant heartbreak when AF shows.



Alligator said:


> Ladies this mornings test is below. I don’t think I’m going too crazy anymore. That’s there right??? 12dpo fmu
> 
> View attachment 1084187
> View attachment 1084188

Thats definitely there hon. Really hope they get darker over the next few days. Good luck hon

CD3 and still feeling miserable.
Hoping i will feel better when Ovulation comes around providing it won't happen to early.
Not had many clots this cycle. With my chemical i had loads so im hoping that means I havent had another chemical. Ill soon know if i have because ill ovulate stupidly early again.
Feeling so anxous about that.
Praying we catch this month and it sticks. But im not feeling very hopeful. :nope:


----------



## Suggerhoney

ChibiLena said:


> @Suggerhoney Really hoping that you can welcome your rainbow baby soon. I have two sons already but would be so very sad if we couldn't have another one.

Awww thank u hon. Hope u get ure BFP to<3



Jft1 said:


> Stark white bfn on frer for me this morning. Temp has started dropping too so assuming that's the witch getting ready to arrive on Friday.
> Good luck to those of you still to test, I'll be lurking!
> Onto August for the rest of us.
> :dust:

Oh no hon im so sorry. Trust me i know how difficult it is. Ive been in such a depressive mood for the past few days. Im CD3 now and I still can't bring myself out of this low mood. I wont be testing until August either. Feels like forever away doesnt it. Sending u big hugs hon.



Deethehippy said:


> Ever onwards....we will all get our BFP’s when the time is right xx

Amen to that Dee. Surly we have to be next. It feels like we have been in these testjng


Nixnax said:


> Hold on in there @Alligator you're not out just yet.
> 
> @Suggerhoney big hugs to you, we're all here together xx
> 
> AFM - ugh ovulation is driving me mad this month. Normally have a positive opk on CD10 or CD11. Today is CD13 and I'm still waiting for a positive grrr. Looks like a longer 26/27 day cycle for me. Its normally 23/24 days. So far we have AI'd on CD10 and CD12, hoping for a positive today so we can AI again tonight. Still chasing the eggy here.

Thanks hon. We sure are.



StarryEyes. said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Congratulations to you ladies with your BFP's!! So nice to see those popping up!
> 
> So sorry to the BFN's too, it really is the worst :-(
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA. I have been coming back and reading the posts, but just been hiding out trying to take my mind off ttc. CD1 really hit me hard this time.
> 
> I'm on CD11 today and it's my first month on temping. I have had pretty random cycles but the last couple have been Ov around CD18/19. FF has just given me a CD8 Ov date based on my temps though, which I'm pretty sure is wrong? but do I just continue and wait for FF to update if it thinks it needs to? Attached my chart in case anyone can interpret it...
> 
> Hope everyone is ok! xxx
> 
> View attachment 1084184

Good luck hon. Im on CD3 so right back at the beginning again. Its really hit me hard this time to. Its just horrible when AF rears her head. U must be getting close to ovulation now. I really hope this will be ure month hon.
I have to wait until August now which totally sucks. Ive been on such a low one but im hoping when ovulation comes around again I will feel a bit better. Not feeling very positive tho. Just so sick of all the BFNs and the constant heartbreak when AF shows.



Alligator said:


> Ladies this mornings test is below. I don’t think I’m going too crazy anymore. That’s there right??? 12dpo fmu
> 
> View attachment 1084187
> View attachment 1084188

Thats definitely there hon. Really hope they get darker over the next few days. Good luck hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

have no idea why that posted twice lol


----------



## StarryEyes.

Suggerhoney said:


> Awww thank u hon. Hope u get ure BFP to<3
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no hon im so sorry. Trust me i know how difficult it is. Ive been in such a depressive mood for the past few days. Im CD3 now and I still can't bring myself out of this low mood. I wont be testing until August either. Feels like forever away doesnt it. Sending u big hugs hon.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to that Dee. Surly we have to be next. It feels like we have been in these testjng
> 
> 
> Thanks hon. We sure are.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck hon. Im on CD3 so right back at the beginning again. Its really hit me hard this time to. Its just horrible when AF rears her head. U must be getting close to ovulation now. I really hope this will be ure month hon.
> I have to wait until August now which totally sucks. Ive been on such a low one but im hoping when ovulation comes around again I will feel a bit better. Not feeling very positive tho. Just so sick of all the BFNs and the constant heartbreak when AF shows.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats definitely there hon. Really hope they get darker over the next few days. Good luck hon

Thanks lovely, so sorry AF arrived - I was hoping so much that was your month! It looked so promising. Take time out now, it’s ok to feel shit, when it gets closer to ov date you’ll feel positive again :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

StarryEyes. said:


> Thanks lovely, so sorry AF arrived - I was hoping so much that was your month! It looked so promising. Take time out now, it’s ok to feel shit, when it gets closer to ov date you’ll feel positive again :hugs:


Thank you hon. AF is heavy and painful. Im so scared I've had another chemical. Thats what is really worrying me becauee I don't want this cycle to be messed up. :-(


----------



## Alligator

@Suggerhoney I'm hoping it's not a chemical and your cycle is back on track this month. No clots sounds promising, fingers crossed for you <3


----------



## 3 girlies

Sorry I havent posted, AF arrived monday on my birthday :( but I'm ready for a fresh new month. Tempted to do ovulation tests but I am pretty confident I know when I ovulate now so will just go by that. So hopefully I ovulate in 2 weeks.

Congrats on the bfps ladies.


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> Sorry I havent posted, AF arrived monday on my birthday :( but I'm ready for a fresh new month. Tempted to do ovulation tests but I am pretty confident I know when I ovulate now so will just go by that. So hopefully I ovulate in 2 weeks.
> 
> Congrats on the bfps ladies.

So sorry AF arrived esp on your birthday (hope you had a nice day anyway)..good luck with this new cycle.


----------



## Bevziibubble

3 girlies said:


> Sorry I havent posted, AF arrived monday on my birthday :( but I'm ready for a fresh new month. Tempted to do ovulation tests but I am pretty confident I know when I ovulate now so will just go by that. So hopefully I ovulate in 2 weeks.
> 
> Congrats on the bfps ladies.

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Congratulations BFPs
Sorry BFNs

afm I double ovulated ( I can tell by how long AF lasts) and still didn’t catch an egg ](*,). Hopefully this month will be mine! I’m taking folic acid to see if that helps :shrug:


----------



## Alligator

I'm sorry @3 girlies ! On your bday too!


----------



## Deethehippy

Hevalouaddict said:


> Congratulations BFPs
> Sorry BFNs
> 
> afm I double ovulated ( I can tell by how long AF lasts) and still didn’t catch an egg ](*,). Hopefully this month will be mine! I’m taking folic acid to see if that helps :shrug:

Good luck to you..there's a few of us that have been in these groups a while and really need a BFP soon!


----------



## Suggerhoney

OK so just passed a load of clots and just now passed a big one. I think this is another chemical im devastated :sad2:
Means im gonna be out this cycle to. Why is this happening :sad2:


----------



## Alligator

Oh no I'm so sorry @Suggerhoney <3 sending you a massive hug.


----------



## MrsKatie

oh Sugger, i am so sorry. What a rotten, rotten feeling. I hope it doesn't mess up your next cycle. This whole thing is really stressful.

Tested at 2dpo.Just in case any of YOU ever worry you're crazy!


----------



## drudai

Sorry sug :(


----------



## Nixnax

Suggerhoney said:


> OK so just passed a load of clots and just now passed a big one. I think this is another chemical im devastated :sad2:
> Means im gonna be out this cycle to. Why is this happening :sad2:

Big hugs hun


----------



## Lightning7

So I haven't caught up yet, but ladies LOOK! IM SEEING ANOTHER LINE! so the top test was day before yesterday that I am already posted, the bottom one was yesterdays, I didn't post it yesterday as I thought it was a dud test as the strip never want white but stayed pinkish so I couldn't see if there was a line, but the sunlight is brighter this morning and I glanced at it and saw a definite line stronger then the day before! I have just tested with FMU again and waiting impatiently for that one to dry lol but also I am officially at 12dpo for the first time ever, my AF usually comes at 10-11dpo, and so far no sign of her, guys I am shaking I'm so hopeful but nervous! Please let this be it after so many months! I want it so much [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

I feel totally crushed.
It just feels so unfair, im still holding on to a tiny bit if hope that this isn't another loss and instead is just a good clear out.

But all the odds are pointing to early Misscarige.
The fading symptoms mainly and now this.
I didnt get a positive test tho, I only got shadow lines on ICs and I did a frer at 11dpo which had a vvf line then when I tested again there was nothing the next day.
I was hoping it was just a faulty test. With my chemical back in April I bad a much clearer line.

Oh please don't let this be another loss, [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lightning7 said:


> So I haven't caught up yet, but ladies LOOK! IM SEEING ANOTHER LINE! so the top test was day before yesterday that I am already posted, the bottom one was yesterdays, I didn't post it yesterday as I thought it was a dud test as the strip never want white but stayed pinkish so I couldn't see if there was a line, but the sunlight is brighter this morning and I glanced at it and saw a definite line stronger then the day before! I have just tested with FMU again and waiting impatiently for that one to dry lol but also I am officially at 12dpo for the first time ever, my AF usually comes at 10-11dpo, and so far no sign of her, guys I am shaking I'm so hopeful but nervous! Please let this be it after so many months! I want it so much [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> View attachment 1084208

I see it hon. Fixed this is it I know u have been trying for ages.


----------



## Nixnax

Lightning7 said:


> So I haven't caught up yet, but ladies LOOK! IM SEEING ANOTHER LINE! so the top test was day before yesterday that I am already posted, the bottom one was yesterdays, I didn't post it yesterday as I thought it was a dud test as the strip never want white but stayed pinkish so I couldn't see if there was a line, but the sunlight is brighter this morning and I glanced at it and saw a definite line stronger then the day before! I have just tested with FMU again and waiting impatiently for that one to dry lol but also I am officially at 12dpo for the first time ever, my AF usually comes at 10-11dpo, and so far no sign of her, guys I am shaking I'm so hopeful but nervous! Please let this be it after so many months! I want it so much [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> View attachment 1084208

Oh wow, I definitely see that. Congratulations. Looking forward to progression pics


----------



## drudai

Lightning7 said:


> So I haven't caught up yet, but ladies LOOK! IM SEEING ANOTHER LINE! so the top test was day before yesterday that I am already posted, the bottom one was yesterdays, I didn't post it yesterday as I thought it was a dud test as the strip never want white but stayed pinkish so I couldn't see if there was a line, but the sunlight is brighter this morning and I glanced at it and saw a definite line stronger then the day before! I have just tested with FMU again and waiting impatiently for that one to dry lol but also I am officially at 12dpo for the first time ever, my AF usually comes at 10-11dpo, and so far no sign of her, guys I am shaking I'm so hopeful but nervous! Please let this be it after so many months! I want it so much [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> View attachment 1084208

!! :dance:


----------



## Lightning7

So sorry @Suggerhoney <3 I have everything crossed for you that your next cycle won't be messed up xx 
I know how it feels to want a close in age sibling for your bubba, I wanted under a 2yr age gap for my little boy and he will be 2 next month, and so many times i have just been watching him and he's doing something sweet like kissing a baby doll or cuddling his stuffed animals or being so gentle and caring with my sister's baby, and it makes me cry! :sad2:

But I am looking forward to seeing you get your rainbow baby in the very close future! :hugs:
:hug:


----------



## ChibiLena

Lightning7 said:


> So I haven't caught up yet, but ladies LOOK! IM SEEING ANOTHER LINE! so the top test was day before yesterday that I am already posted, the bottom one was yesterdays, I didn't post it yesterday as I thought it was a dud test as the strip never want white but stayed pinkish so I couldn't see if there was a line, but the sunlight is brighter this morning and I glanced at it and saw a definite line stronger then the day before! I have just tested with FMU again and waiting impatiently for that one to dry lol but also I am officially at 12dpo for the first time ever, my AF usually comes at 10-11dpo, and so far no sign of her, guys I am shaking I'm so hopeful but nervous! Please let this be it after so many months! I want it so much [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> View attachment 1084208

I see them, wohoo!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lightning7 said:


> So sorry @Suggerhoney <3 I have everything crossed for you that your next cycle won't be messed up xx
> I know how it feels to want a close in age sibling for your bubba, I wanted under a 2yr age gap for my little boy and he will be 2 next month, and so many times i have just been watching him and he's doing something sweet like kissing a baby doll or cuddling his stuffed animals or being so gentle and caring with my sister's baby, and it makes me cry! :sad2:
> 
> But I am looking forward to seeing you get your rainbow baby in the very close future! :hugs:
> :hug:


Thanks hon. 
I really hope so. But im worried there is something wrong with me. Why isn't these pregnancies sticking. 
I just dont know what im doing wrong 

I dont smoke
I dont drink
I've cut right back on cafiene and gone onto decaf tea
I've strated reading novels to help me relax and take my mind of ttc. 

Im praying this isnt a loss and is just a big clear out. But I had pregnancy symptoms from 8 to 12dpo. I had lots of twinges and sharp pains in my overies. I was certain it was implantation. 
I then i had sore boobs which I never ever get b4 AF. I only get sore boobs if I'm pregnant.
Then at 12dpo it all went away. 
The only thing I didnt get was a BFP. Where as with my other chemicals and the one back in April i did get faint BFPs. 

But i only used cheepies this time and just got shadow lines on them. I did use a frer at 11dpo and got the faintest of faint lines but I've noticed with frer they already have a v v v faint grey line b4 u even test. 

On on CD3 now had no clots until tonight. Was in loads of pain to. 
If this is definitely a chemical again im gonna ovulate to early again and then I won't stand a chance this cycle either. 
I really cudnt bear that.


----------



## Kwipeh

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you hon. AF is heavy and painful. Im so scared I've had another chemical. Thats what is really worrying me becauee I don't want this cycle to be messed up. :-(


So sorry about your heavy AF. So so sorry. I hope it’s not a chemical. Sending you warm thoughts.


----------



## Lightning7

Oh Sugger :hugs:Just not knowing is the worst hey, I am the same, both hubby and I have never smoked, don't drink, the only thing is hubby got diagnosed with T1D last year, but he was diagnosed early and his sugars are all well under control with his insulin, the only thing I can think apart from that is if I have endometriosis as I have several of the symptoms and an aunt aswell as my sister who have it. 

I have awful periods with massive clots most cycles, but have definitely noticed more of them since we stopped preventing, which always makes me wonder if I'm having some very early MCs. 

We have been both taking Maca for the last month or so, so hopefully that is helping with things. 

I think I spoke to soon on the tests, todays test looks like a BFN :cry:
I hope it's not an early MC! 
I am out of my 10miu tests now, only have 2x 25miu left and 5 FRERs. You can't buy cheapies in stores here and postage is slow due to COVID, so no point ordering more yet.

I'm confused cause there's still no sign of AF and temp still up for the moment.


----------



## Cronkie121

@Suggerhoney keep your head up hunny. Sending you all the hugs. I’m so very sorry you are going through this.


----------



## tdog

@Lightning7 I deffo see that line :wohoo: xx

I have put my tickers on spoiler guys as I don't want to upset any of you lovely ladies that's the last thing I want to do, I did 2 cb digis earlier only because I used the ones that's say pregnant or not so the first one I did said not pregnant so started panicking as I got a pregnant Tuesday :shrug: so done the other and came up pregnant jeez I had a bloody heart attack :haha: xxx


----------



## Lightning7

StarryEyes. said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Congratulations to you ladies with your BFP's!! So nice to see those popping up!
> 
> So sorry to the BFN's too, it really is the worst :-(
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA. I have been coming back and reading the posts, but just been hiding out trying to take my mind off ttc. CD1 really hit me hard this time.
> 
> I'm on CD11 today and it's my first month on temping. I have had pretty random cycles but the last couple have been Ov around CD18/19. FF has just given me a CD8 Ov date based on my temps though, which I'm pretty sure is wrong? but do I just continue and wait for FF to update if it thinks it needs to? Attached my chart in case anyone can interpret it...
> 
> Hope everyone is ok! xxx
> 
> View attachment 1084184

Hey, yes just continue temping and FF will adjust your date based off all your signs plus your temp, just make sure you are temping as soon as you wake up before even sitting up in bed, and also try to make it close to the same time each morning. You're probably already doing that but just making sure!


----------



## Lightning7

tdog said:


> @Lightning7 I deffo see that line :wohoo: xx
> 
> I have put my tickers on spoiler guys as I don't want to upset any of you lovely ladies that's the last thing I want to do, I did 2 cb digis earlier only because I used the ones that's say pregnant or not so the first one I did said not pregnant so started panicking as I got a pregnant Tuesday :shrug: so done the other and came up pregnant jeez I had a bloody heart attack :haha: xxx

Thank you, but today's looks negative, worried about early MC now and I'm running out of tests :sad2:

Your ticker is great! So happy for you <3 if mine does work out we should have similar due dates!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Kwipeh said:


> So sorry about your heavy AF. So so sorry. I hope it’s not a chemical. Sending you warm thoughts.

Thanks hon. I really hope not to. I will know tho because if it is ill prob Ovulate to early like last time. 



Lightning7 said:


> Oh Sugger :hugs:Just not knowing is the worst hey, I am the same, both hubby and I have never smoked, don't drink, the only thing is hubby got diagnosed with T1D last year, but he was diagnosed early and his sugars are all well under control with his insulin, the only thing I can think apart from that is if I have endometriosis as I have several of the symptoms and an aunt aswell as my sister who have it.
> 
> I have awful periods with massive clots most cycles, but have definitely noticed more of them since we stopped preventing, which always makes me wonder if I'm having some very early MCs.
> 
> We have been both taking Maca for the last month or so, so hopefully that is helping with things.
> 
> I think I spoke to soon on the tests, todays test looks like a BFN :cry:
> I hope it's not an early MC!
> I am out of my 10miu tests now, only have 2x 25miu left and 5 FRERs. You can't buy cheapies in stores here and postage is slow due to COVID, so no point ordering more yet.
> 
> I'm confused cause there's still no sign of AF and temp still up for the moment.

Thanks hon. Its so frustrating when ure doing all u can but it just isn't working. 
Chemicals are normoly down to the uterine lining being to thin. The pill can do that but ive been off the pill for 5 months now so I dont know why this wud be happening. 
I am 40 so maybe my eggs are just not strong enough anymore. 
Its such a worry. 

Oh hon I really hope ure not having one to. U have been trying way longer than me and u deserve a BFP so much. 
Hopefully u will do a test tomorrow and u will get a fantastic line. 
Rooting for you hon. 

The only way I'll know for sure if this is another early loss will be if I ovulate way to early again. 
I really really hope not. 

Urghhhhh why does ttc have to be so hard. 



Cronkie121 said:


> @Suggerhoney keep your head up hunny. Sending you all the hugs. I’m so very sorry you are going through this.

Thank you hon. Its horrible but there's nothing I can do about it apart from wait hope and pray that I dont Ovulate before day 13[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

tdog said:


> @Lightning7 I deffo see that line :wohoo: xx
> 
> I have put my tickers on spoiler guys as I don't want to upset any of you lovely ladies that's the last thing I want to do, I did 2 cb digis earlier only because I used the ones that's say pregnant or not so the first one I did said not pregnant so started panicking as I got a pregnant Tuesday :shrug: so done the other and came up pregnant jeez I had a bloody heart attack :haha: xxx


With my chemical a few years ago I had a pregnant 1-2 and a decent pink line on Frer but when I tested a few days later I got a much fainter line on Frer so I did the other Digi and it said Not pregnant, I got to 5 weeks and strated bleeding.



So glad ure other one came up pregnant. Phew

U don't have to hide ure ticker hon on our behalf. Dont worry about it honestly. 
I've prayed for u to have a very healthy sticky beanie


----------



## tdog

Suggerhoney said:


> With my chemical a few years ago I had a pregnant 1-2 and a decent pink line on Frer but when I tested a few days later I got a much fainter line on Frer so I did the other Digi and it said Not pregnant, I got to 5 weeks and strated bleeding.
> 
> 
> 
> So glad ure other one came up pregnant. Phew
> 
> U don't have to hide ure ticker hon on our behalf. Dont worry about it honestly.
> I've prayed for u to have a very healthy sticky beanie

Thank you babe means so much :) that's my worry well it deffo was my worry until the other came up :shrug: xx


----------



## tropicsgirl

@Alligator - contrats!! That looks like a BFP to me. 
@Suggerhoney, I'm sorry. :( I know what it feels like to ttc for so long and feel like it will never happen. You gotta have hope!!

Sorry if I don't reply to everyone's post. I feel like whenever I come back to this thread there are so many posts to go through!

I was just wondering, how long have each of you been trying to ttc? If you have previous children, how long did it take for you to conceive them? I am just curious because it took us 13 months to conceive DD. It's funny how the doctors all say "if it takes more than a year, you likely have fertility issues" and yet...we got pregnant after more than a year of trying. My thinking is that...there are so many factors that come into play. Not only do you have to DTD when you ovulate or around then, but all the conditions have to be perfect. When I think about it...it feels amazing that anyone can get pregnant lol. 

It'll be our 6 month of trying this time and I am trying my best to stay positive because I know that if I let myself go down a rabbit hole like I did the first time, it won't do me any good.


----------



## Alligator

@Suggerhoney i just want to hug you through the screen my friend. So sorry. I hope that your body is just clearing out and fx for this cycle. 

@Lightning7 i did see that line on the tests yesterday! If it’s a cheapie it wouldn’t be unusual for it to fluctuate a bit. Will you try a FRER if AF stays away until tomorrow? Fx for you! 

@tdog oh gosh how upsetting! When I was pregnant with my daughter (clear very pink lines on FRER, basically same colour as control) I went to my doctor as I had needed some blood work and wanted a referral to the clinic here ASAP as my chosen hospital fills up fast. Anyway they tested me there and it was negative?! I was shocked and showed my doctor my test photos and she agreed it was clearly positive and sent me for blood work! I went a few days later and my levels were like 1500 or something lol. They clearly had some rubbish tests!!! 

Will be taking another FRER in the morning, cross your fingers for a stronger line ladies! Having some stabby/tingly pain in my boobs and nipples which I remember from my pregnancy so I’m hoping that’s a good sign!


----------



## CallieBear

tropicsgirl said:


> @Alligator - contrats!! That looks like a BFP to me.
> @Suggerhoney, I'm sorry. :( I know what it feels like to ttc for so long and feel like it will never happen. You gotta have hope!!
> 
> Sorry if I don't reply to everyone's post. I feel like whenever I come back to this thread there are so many posts to go through!
> 
> I was just wondering, how long have each of you been trying to ttc? If you have previous children, how long did it take for you to conceive them? I am just curious because it took us 13 months to conceive DD. It's funny how the doctors all say "if it takes more than a year, you likely have fertility issues" and yet...we got pregnant after more than a year of trying. My thinking is that...there are so many factors that come into play. Not only do you have to DTD when you ovulate or around then, but all the conditions have to be perfect. When I think about it...it feels amazing that anyone can get pregnant lol.
> 
> It'll be our 6 month of trying this time and I am trying my best to stay positive because I know that if I let myself go down a rabbit hole like I did the first time, it won't do me any good.

I have one daughter, almost 15 months. It took us 3 months to conceive ( 1st mo was a chemical, waited 1 mo, then conceived the following). 
We've now been trying for 3 months and I had a chemical last month, so I totally feel the pressure/stress to conceive quickly to give my daughter a sibling. The fact we conceived so quick last time and now it seems like it's taking forever was stressing me out, but I know that doesn't help anything, so I've really been trying to just relax and trust it will happen when it's meant to. 
Good luck to you!!


----------



## ChibiLena

tropicsgirl said:


> @Alligator - contrats!! That looks like a BFP to me.
> @Suggerhoney, I'm sorry. :( I know what it feels like to ttc for so long and feel like it will never happen. You gotta have hope!!
> 
> Sorry if I don't reply to everyone's post. I feel like whenever I come back to this thread there are so many posts to go through!
> 
> I was just wondering, how long have each of you been trying to ttc? If you have previous children, how long did it take for you to conceive them? I am just curious because it took us 13 months to conceive DD. It's funny how the doctors all say "if it takes more than a year, you likely have fertility issues" and yet...we got pregnant after more than a year of trying. My thinking is that...there are so many factors that come into play. Not only do you have to DTD when you ovulate or around then, but all the conditions have to be perfect. When I think about it...it feels amazing that anyone can get pregnant lol.
> 
> It'll be our 6 month of trying this time and I am trying my best to stay positive because I know that if I let myself go down a rabbit hole like I did the first time, it won't do me any good.

For our older son, it took only two months.
For our younger son, it took six months, and that felt long.
Let's see what this round of TTC brings. It is the first time trying in my thirties.


----------



## kksy9b

@Alligator I swear something is catching my eye on the FRER and the cheapies! Like Dee said, don't count yourself out until the witch shows. I didn't get positive with either of mine until 13DPO. And every pregnancy is different! You could have a late implanter who is just doing things in their own time! Don't give up hope!

@drudai ugh, that is so frustrating! do you typically have irregular cycles? Did you temp or anything this last month to confirm you ovulated and didn't have an anovulatory cycle? That could explain the abnormal period flow

@Suggerhoney I feel the same way. I have two wonderful and amazing little boys who I am so incredibly grateful for every single day. But that doesn't mean that I don't still long for another to complete our family. Wishing and dreaming for more love, more babies....that doesn't mean you're not grateful for what you have now and we all understand that <3 Oh hun, I just to your next post about a possible chemical. I am so so sorry :hugs::hugs:

@ChibiLena I keep telling DH that we need to have a girl otherwise a boy will just be "boy 3" hahaha. We do have a shortlist of 7 or 8 names, with a frontrunner, but I'm not going to commit to any of them until we find out we are having a boy. Because what will happen is we pick a name, I fall in love with it, we have a girl and I start pestering DH for baby #4 to try to use the name lol

@Jft1 :hugs::hugs:

@tdog :dance::dance:GREAT progression!!

@Nixnax I'm glad your + finally showed up!!

@StarryEyes. CD8 feels early to me, but I am sure it is possible. It's probably that FF gave you crosshairs because you have your mucus marked as eggwhite followed by 3 days of rising temps. Try taking that out and see if you get crosshairs closer to your typical O day as it comes up. It very well could move your CH without taking the marked E off (mine have done that) as you move along in the cycle with more information. Temping is great but can be a bit tricky!!

@Cronkie121 I don't know anything about trigger shots but 6dpo does seem early. Hopefully the coming days pass quickly for you so you can start testing!!

@3 girlies :hugs::hugs: Good luck with your next cycle!!

@Hevalouaddict I'm sorry for the extra long AF (I had one of those last cycle too). Best of luck this cycle to catch that eggy!!

@Lightning7 Definitely see those lines!!! And I wouldn't put a lot of stock in the cheapies honestly...there is a reason why they are cheap :) I never got much more than faint lines on them, even when my FRERs were darker than control. Your chart is looking awesome. I would give it a day or two and bust out one of the FRERs to see. You have to remember too that you won't see progression one day over the next easily on tests. Compare every other day to track it.

AFM, i FINALLY got my + OPK today!! Took it's sweet time to show up but it did! Basically jumped DH once the kids were in bed :haha: I have one more CB OPK that I'll take in a day or two just to use it up (i'm not planning on using those next cycle if we don't catch this month so figure, why not pee on one more thing lol). Will keep temping to confirm O and watch over the next couple weeks and then sit back and enjoy the next week of a pee on stick free life until i start obsessing about it again. Honestly I find the week after ovulation to be the best of the month when you are trying. You're not in the midst of AF, big check. You're not worried about timing sex right with ovulation, and then the bit of worry of what if i don't ovulate (this was me yesterday), check. You're not in the POAS, line eye, etc phase, check. You can just sit back, relax and dream of seeing that BFP. Obviously the best is when you get your BFP, but as a whole, the third week is the most relaxing of all of them to me.


----------



## tropicsgirl

CallieBear said:


> I have one daughter, almost 15 months. It took us 3 months to conceive ( 1st mo was a chemical, waited 1 mo, then conceived the following).
> We've now been trying for 3 months and I had a chemical last month, so I totally feel the pressure/stress to conceive quickly to give my daughter a sibling. The fact we conceived so quick last time and now it seems like it's taking forever was stressing me out, but I know that doesn't help anything, so I've really been trying to just relax and trust it will happen when it's meant to.
> Good luck to you!!

Yeah, it’s crazy how it can be quick one thing me and not the next for some people. I also feel the pressure to conceive quickly because DD will be 6 next month. But I just have to hope that it will happen when it is meant to...


----------



## tropicsgirl

ChibiLena said:


> For our older son, it took only two months.
> For our younger son, it took six months, and that felt long.
> Let's see what this round of TTC brings. It is the first time trying in my thirties.

First time trying in my thirties too! Glad I am trying now instead of waiting because of how long it took to conceive DD in my mid twenties.


----------



## Nixnax

@tropicsgirl I'm nearly 37 and my OH is 35 next week, we have been trying for 3 years. We've known what the problem is for all of that time but its taken me a long time to persuade OH to go down the AI route. I guess you could say this is our first 'real' month of trying. It's so frustrating.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Suggerhoney said:


> OK so just passed a load of clots and just now passed a big one. I think this is another chemical im devastated :sad2:
> Means im gonna be out this cycle to. Why is this happening :sad2:

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## tdog

Hope I don't upset anyone by posting this but this is my progression :) xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Sorry I’ve not been in here much ladies...sometimes I feel like I don’t really belong here recently because my chances of TTC are so low.
Last night I had slight spotting after orgasm (sorry for TMI) I NEVER get spotting mid cycle esp before ovulation has even happened. I really do suspect I have fibroids or cysts or endo (hopefully nothing worse). I also get a pressure feeling down near my C- section scar. I’m seeing the doctors next week for a horrible internal examination so hopefully they may be able to tell me more. Obviously I don’t want there to be anything wrong with me but more worried about being out forever.

Lightning - was definitely lines in those tests and the strips can be a bit unpredictable early on. And if AF is late I hope it is a good sign. Sorry the tests today were BFN but possibly more dilute pee? Which can make a big difference early on. Got everything crossed for you for more tests..go out and buy some bad boys! X


----------



## StarryEyes.

Lightning7 said:


> So I haven't caught up yet, but ladies LOOK! IM SEEING ANOTHER LINE! so the top test was day before yesterday that I am already posted, the bottom one was yesterdays, I didn't post it yesterday as I thought it was a dud test as the strip never want white but stayed pinkish so I couldn't see if there was a line, but the sunlight is brighter this morning and I glanced at it and saw a definite line stronger then the day before! I have just tested with FMU again and waiting impatiently for that one to dry lol but also I am officially at 12dpo for the first time ever, my AF usually comes at 10-11dpo, and so far no sign of her, guys I am shaking I'm so hopeful but nervous! Please let this be it after so many months! I want it so much [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> View attachment 1084208

Oh that’s definitely there!! FX this is your bfp!!



Suggerhoney said:


> I feel totally crushed.
> It just feels so unfair, im still holding on to a tiny bit if hope that this isn't another loss and instead is just a good clear out.
> 
> But all the odds are pointing to early Misscarige.
> The fading symptoms mainly and now this.
> I didnt get a positive test tho, I only got shadow lines on ICs and I did a frer at 11dpo which had a vvf line then when I tested again there was nothing the next day.
> I was hoping it was just a faulty test. With my chemical back in April I bad a much clearer line.
> 
> Oh please don't let this be another loss, [-o&lt;

I really hope this isn’t a chemical for you, but if it is it doesn’t definitely mean your next cycle will be messed up so please try not to worry - it will happen lovely!! 



kksy9b said:


> @Alligator I swear something is catching my eye on the FRER and the cheapies! Like Dee said, don't count yourself out until the witch shows. I didn't get positive with either of mine until 13DPO. And every pregnancy is different! You could have a late implanter who is just doing things in their own time! Don't give up hope!
> 
> @drudai ugh, that is so frustrating! do you typically have irregular cycles? Did you temp or anything this last month to confirm you ovulated and didn't have an anovulatory cycle? That could explain the abnormal period flow
> 
> @Suggerhoney I feel the same way. I have two wonderful and amazing little boys who I am so incredibly grateful for every single day. But that doesn't mean that I don't still long for another to complete our family. Wishing and dreaming for more love, more babies....that doesn't mean you're not grateful for what you have now and we all understand that <3 Oh hun, I just to your next post about a possible chemical. I am so so sorry :hugs::hugs:
> 
> @ChibiLena I keep telling DH that we need to have a girl otherwise a boy will just be "boy 3" hahaha. We do have a shortlist of 7 or 8 names, with a frontrunner, but I'm not going to commit to any of them until we find out we are having a boy. Because what will happen is we pick a name, I fall in love with it, we have a girl and I start pestering DH for baby #4 to try to use the name lol
> 
> @Jft1 :hugs::hugs:
> 
> @tdog :dance::dance:GREAT progression!!
> 
> @Nixnax I'm glad your + finally showed up!!
> 
> @StarryEyes. CD8 feels early to me, but I am sure it is possible. It's probably that FF gave you crosshairs because you have your mucus marked as eggwhite followed by 3 days of rising temps. Try taking that out and see if you get crosshairs closer to your typical O day as it comes up. It very well could move your CH without taking the marked E off (mine have done that) as you move along in the cycle with more information. Temping is great but can be a bit tricky!!
> 
> @Cronkie121 I don't know anything about trigger shots but 6dpo does seem early. Hopefully the coming days pass quickly for you so you can start testing!!
> 
> @3 girlies :hugs::hugs: Good luck with your next cycle!!
> 
> @Hevalouaddict I'm sorry for the extra long AF (I had one of those last cycle too). Best of luck this cycle to catch that eggy!!
> 
> @Lightning7 Definitely see those lines!!! And I wouldn't put a lot of stock in the cheapies honestly...there is a reason why they are cheap :) I never got much more than faint lines on them, even when my FRERs were darker than control. Your chart is looking awesome. I would give it a day or two and bust out one of the FRERs to see. You have to remember too that you won't see progression one day over the next easily on tests. Compare every other day to track it.
> 
> AFM, i FINALLY got my + OPK today!! Took it's sweet time to show up but it did! Basically jumped DH once the kids were in bed :haha: I have one more CB OPK that I'll take in a day or two just to use it up (i'm not planning on using those next cycle if we don't catch this month so figure, why not pee on one more thing lol). Will keep temping to confirm O and watch over the next couple weeks and then sit back and enjoy the next week of a pee on stick free life until i start obsessing about it again. Honestly I find the week after ovulation to be the best of the month when you are trying. You're not in the midst of AF, big check. You're not worried about timing sex right with ovulation, and then the bit of worry of what if i don't ovulate (this was me yesterday), check. You're not in the POAS, line eye, etc phase, check. You can just sit back, relax and dream of seeing that BFP. Obviously the best is when you get your BFP, but as a whole, the third week is the most relaxing of all of them to me.

Yay for the +opk!! Good luck! I hope you caught the eggy! 

thanks for looking at my chart, I took out the ewcm and it didn’t change anything - I also added in a -opk just to see if that would get rid of the crosshairs but it didn’t either ‍♀️ But I’m pretty sure it’s wrong, I’m still gearing up for ov in around 5 days and hopefully my temps and a +opk will reflect that so it updates! My temps were quite erratic up to that point, last 4 days have all been very stable so maybe I’ve just got the hang of taking my temp better?! 




tdog said:


> Hope I don't upset anyone by posting this but this is my progression :) xx
> 
> View attachment 1084210

Love this!!!! :bfp:


----------



## Deethehippy

kksy9b said:


> @Alligator I swear something is catching my eye on the FRER and the cheapies! Like Dee said, don't count yourself out until the witch shows. I didn't get positive with either of mine until 13DPO. And every pregnancy is different! You could have a late implanter who is just doing things in their own time! Don't give up hope!
> 
> @drudai ugh, that is so frustrating! do you typically have irregular cycles? Did you temp or anything this last month to confirm you ovulated and didn't have an anovulatory cycle? That could explain the abnormal period flow
> 
> @Suggerhoney I feel the same way. I have two wonderful and amazing little boys who I am so incredibly grateful for every single day. But that doesn't mean that I don't still long for another to complete our family. Wishing and dreaming for more love, more babies....that doesn't mean you're not grateful for what you have now and we all understand that <3 Oh hun, I just to your next post about a possible chemical. I am so so sorry :hugs::hugs:
> 
> @ChibiLena I keep telling DH that we need to have a girl otherwise a boy will just be "boy 3" hahaha. We do have a shortlist of 7 or 8 names, with a frontrunner, but I'm not going to commit to any of them until we find out we are having a boy. Because what will happen is we pick a name, I fall in love with it, we have a girl and I start pestering DH for baby #4 to try to use the name lol
> 
> @Jft1 :hugs::hugs:
> 
> @tdog :dance::dance:GREAT progression!!
> 
> @Nixnax I'm glad your + finally showed up!!
> 
> @StarryEyes. CD8 feels early to me, but I am sure it is possible. It's probably that FF gave you crosshairs because you have your mucus marked as eggwhite followed by 3 days of rising temps. Try taking that out and see if you get crosshairs closer to your typical O day as it comes up. It very well could move your CH without taking the marked E off (mine have done that) as you move along in the cycle with more information. Temping is great but can be a bit tricky!!
> 
> @Cronkie121 I don't know anything about trigger shots but 6dpo does seem early. Hopefully the coming days pass quickly for you so you can start testing!!
> 
> @3 girlies :hugs::hugs: Good luck with your next cycle!!
> 
> @Hevalouaddict I'm sorry for the extra long AF (I had one of those last cycle too). Best of luck this cycle to catch that eggy!!
> 
> @Lightning7 Definitely see those lines!!! And I wouldn't put a lot of stock in the cheapies honestly...there is a reason why they are cheap :) I never got much more than faint lines on them, even when my FRERs were darker than control. Your chart is looking awesome. I would give it a day or two and bust out one of the FRERs to see. You have to remember too that you won't see progression one day over the next easily on tests. Compare every other day to track it.
> 
> AFM, i FINALLY got my + OPK today!! Took it's sweet time to show up but it did! Basically jumped DH once the kids were in bed :haha: I have one more CB OPK that I'll take in a day or two just to use it up (i'm not planning on using those next cycle if we don't catch this month so figure, why not pee on one more thing lol). Will keep temping to confirm O and watch over the next couple weeks and then sit back and enjoy the next week of a pee on stick free life until i start obsessing about it again. Honestly I find the week after ovulation to be the best of the month when you are trying. You're not in the midst of AF, big check. You're not worried about timing sex right with ovulation, and then the bit of worry of what if i don't ovulate (this was me yesterday), check. You're not in the POAS, line eye, etc phase, check. You can just sit back, relax and dream of seeing that BFP. Obviously the best is when you get your BFP, but as a whole, the third week is the most relaxing of all of them to me.

Glad you have ovulated and got some BD in at the right time, it’s a relief to know you have done all you can and I agree that the wait after ovulation can be the most relaxed. Chill and allow your womb to accept that little egg soon :) 

Tdog - please get rid of that spoiler! I think I speak for everyone when I say we are all thrilled for you and would never take away your joy even if we have struggles ourselves. Your lines are progressing just as they should I would say. Can I ask your age please?


----------



## salamander91

tropicsgirl said:


> @Alligator - contrats!! That looks like a BFP to me.
> @Suggerhoney, I'm sorry. :( I know what it feels like to ttc for so long and feel like it will never happen. You gotta have hope!!
> 
> Sorry if I don't reply to everyone's post. I feel like whenever I come back to this thread there are so many posts to go through!
> 
> I was just wondering, how long have each of you been trying to ttc? If you have previous children, how long did it take for you to conceive them? I am just curious because it took us 13 months to conceive DD. It's funny how the doctors all say "if it takes more than a year, you likely have fertility issues" and yet...we got pregnant after more than a year of trying. My thinking is that...there are so many factors that come into play. Not only do you have to DTD when you ovulate or around then, but all the conditions have to be perfect. When I think about it...it feels amazing that anyone can get pregnant lol.
> 
> It'll be our 6 month of trying this time and I am trying my best to stay positive because I know that if I let myself go down a rabbit hole like I did the first time, it won't do me any good.

I have 3 children. 
#1 took 3 months with a chemical the second month.
#2 took 3/4 months
#3 was an accident when my dd was 10 weeks old :lol: 

We've been ttc this one since june 2019. We conceived in december but had a mmc.


----------



## salamander91

Sorry I haven't been responding much recently ladies. I am reading the posts every day but struggling a lot mentally with ttc right now so I haven't been commenting much. I'm on cd52 now :sad2: it's so frustrating how messed up my cycles have been since my miscarriage.


----------



## Hevalouaddict

My daughter was conceived 4 months after my MC, I stopped BFing when she turned 1 and fell pregnant in the May with my twinnies. It’s been 6 years since we started trying for number 4 but it’s not happened yet. I’m 30 (31 next month) and Hubby is 31. Not much has changed with us. I should be grateful for my babies as we were both told as children we’d probably never have them (I had Rubella and he had Shingles)


----------



## FTale

Alligator: Congrats!! I see the lines on the FRER with no problem. FX for even darker tests here soon!! :happydance:

Tdog: Lovely progression. Keep them coming. We are all here to see everyone succeed. Your tests give me hope just seeing bfp.

Sugger: HUGS I hope it lets up soon. I am so sorry. You have been so sweet and supportive to everyone. Hang in there sound trite but please do. We will be hanging in there with you.

Lighting: I think I can see some faint lines coming through. Hoping madly this is it for you!! Keep us posted FX!

Dee: You are not out at all. Your hormones may be at war a bit but Ovulation should happen still. Hopefully your doc can shed some light on what might be going on though. Are they doing a sono at all? I know my fibroids are supposedly small and not located in a way that impedes a pregnancy i was told. I havent checked up on them in at least a year or two. Guess its time. Keep us posted on how you are doing. I feel the same with posting lately. I'm old and been at this a while but you know , we still need the support of ttc community and I love reading your posts. :)

kksy: FX for catching the eggy! And yes, the week after o is confirmed is the best ever. No more anxiety over bding or ewcm. Tea time. :D

Nix: Get that bding in!!! Cuppin whatever ya can get stirrin!! hahaha...

I read everyone's posts and want to send out BIG HUGS to those with bfns or AF knocking on the door. I never want any cycle to end that way but we pick up and move on. Our goal is the rainbow and we will get there. 

AFM waiting on O and super busy part of work starting tomorrow so I will fade back into the shadows again. With work picking up like mad I barely have energy to type once I kick back...lol..but I think about all of you on here and wish nothing but the best so I try to post where I can. I know I really need the support and company of you all. 

Have an amazing day everyone!! :hugs2:


----------



## doggylover

@tdog love the progression!!

@Suggerhoney I’m so sorry things didn’t work out this cycle. Hugs.

@kksy9b yay for positive opk!! Sometimes it feels like they are never going to turn positive!

AFM: I attached my opk today below. Not positive, but getting darker, which is great! This is the first time we’ve TTC that my cycles have been somewhat regular and Ov is easier to pinpoint. Because of my previous experience never knowing (some cycles 28 days, some 70, and anything in between!) I’m still sceptical that it’ll happen when I think! But looks like it might! Should Ov on Saturday so we BD tues, wed, and will do thurs and Fri. Unfortunately we are camping at the weekend with the kids so no chance to Dtd as we all pile in to bed at the same time!


----------



## doggylover

Also, it’s been 2.5yrs since we last TTC with #3 and I forgot the enjoyment/frustration that comes with POAS! I’m obsessed with my opk. I said I wouldn’t do them this time because I kinda know more when I’ll Ov, but I just ordered another batch :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

FTale said:


> Alligator: Congrats!! I see the lines on the FRER with no problem. FX for even darker tests here soon!! :happydance:
> 
> Tdog: Lovely progression. Keep them coming. We are all here to see everyone succeed. Your tests give me hope just seeing bfp.
> 
> Sugger: HUGS I hope it lets up soon. I am so sorry. You have been so sweet and supportive to everyone. Hang in there sound trite but please do. We will be hanging in there with you.
> 
> Lighting: I think I can see some faint lines coming through. Hoping madly this is it for you!! Keep us posted FX!
> 
> Dee: You are not out at all. Your hormones may be at war a bit but Ovulation should happen still. Hopefully your doc can shed some light on what might be going on though. Are they doing a sono at all? I know my fibroids are supposedly small and not located in a way that impedes a pregnancy i was told. I havent checked up on them in at least a year or two. Guess its time. Keep us posted on how you are doing. I feel the same with posting lately. I'm old and been at this a while but you know , we still need the support of ttc community and I love reading your posts. :)
> 
> kksy: FX for catching the eggy! And yes, the week after o is confirmed is the best ever. No more anxiety over bding or ewcm. Tea time. :D
> 
> Nix: Get that bding in!!! Cuppin whatever ya can get stirrin!! hahaha...
> 
> I read everyone's posts and want to send out BIG HUGS to those with bfns or AF knocking on the door. I never want any cycle to end that way but we pick up and move on. Our goal is the rainbow and we will get there.
> 
> AFM waiting on O and super busy part of work starting tomorrow so I will fade back into the shadows again. With work picking up like mad I barely have energy to type once I kick back...lol..but I think about all of you on here and wish nothing but the best so I try to post where I can. I know I really need the support and company
> of you all.
> 
> Have an amazing day everyone!! :hugs2:

Thank you, that means a lot. I was scheduled for a ultrasound/sonogram but then we had Covid and it was cancelled..they booked me for this internal in the mean time I guess and maybe I will get another appointment for a scan if they find anything and consider it necessary to re-book. I hope your work does not exhaust you too much, It's tough when work is so demanding. I am only working odd days here and there so far so lucky in that I can 'relax' more whilst TTC at the moment but sometimes too much time on your hands drives you crazy thinking too much! 
Hope O arrives soon and wishing you much luck for this cycle.

Wishing everyone still waiting the best luck in the world.


----------



## Deethehippy

My OPK is steadily getting darker too. Hope I ovulate around CD16 but we will see.


----------



## Deethehippy

salamander91 said:


> Sorry I haven't been responding much recently ladies. I am reading the posts every day but struggling a lot mentally with ttc right now so I haven't been commenting much. I'm on cd52 now :sad2: it's so frustrating how messed up my cycles have been since my miscarriage.

I'm so sorry you are struggling with these long cycles...I can only imagine how frustrating it must be. Have you spoken to a doctor about it or do you think it's just regulating since your miscarriage? When you want to be pregnant and have to wait it out like you are it must be horrible. I hope that your cycles sort themselves out better soon :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

Ladies I just don’t know, what looks like a BFN on FRER this morning, maybe a shadow but I can’t pick it up. Now I’m worried it’s a chemical? AF due Saturday so I could expect some progression at least, don’t you think? Ugh. I got so excited yesterday now I’m confused. I also had stabby/tingly pain in my breasts and nipples off and on yesterday which I got with my pregnancy with my daughter, haven’t noticed this morning yet but it’s not even 6am haha. I woke up too early and was excited to test for nothing! 

feeling down again today after yesterday’s positive, why isn’t it getting darker? I have one more FRER, maybe I’ll try a lint hold this morning or save until tomorrow? I could pop out and get more and spend more money hahah


----------



## Alligator

Forgot to mention I’m 13dpo so the line should definitely be stronger, no? I can’t figure it out other than a chemical. Has anyone had this and been pregnant in a previous pregnancy? Breast pain is mostly gone too which was my big symptom, maybe it will come back through the day!


----------



## tbfromlv

@Suggerhoney I'm sorry your AF is rough. Clotting doesn’t necessarily mean a loss though. Also progesterone rising post ovulation causes many of our pregnancy symptoms. I understand how you feel though. I hope you catch the egg soon :hugs:

@Lightning7 congrats!!
@Alligator thats soo strange! FRER has been off its game so you may check with another test!

@tropicsgirl for TTC #1 it took us 2 years but we ended up doing IVF. I had 4 losses in that time. For #2 this is our 9th month and I have had 3 losses so far


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> Ladies I just don’t know, what looks like a BFN on FRER this morning, maybe a shadow but I can’t pick it up. Now I’m worried it’s a chemical? AF due Saturday so I could expect some progression at least, don’t you think? Ugh. I got so excited yesterday now I’m confused. I also had stabby/tingly pain in my breasts and nipples off and on yesterday which I got with my pregnancy with my daughter, haven’t noticed this morning yet but it’s not even 6am haha. I woke up too early and was excited to test for nothing!
> 
> feeling down again today after yesterday’s positive, why isn’t it getting darker? I have one more FRER, maybe I’ll try a lint hold this morning or save until tomorrow? I could pop out and get more and spend more money hahah
> 
> View attachment 1084213
> View attachment 1084214

Sounds like it could be a chemical but the FRER tests have not had a good reputation recently..did you try another test? I really hope it's not a chemical, sometimes things can turn around.. Got everything crossed for you x


----------



## Alligator

I should have tried another test but I didn't - I will later today and then see what tomorrow brings I guess. If by 14dpo there's no obvious line I'll consider myself out. Apps say AF to arrive tomorrow but I think that's wrong and she'll arrive Saturday, I usually get AF on CD 30 (so a 29 day cycle, and CD 30 becomes CD 1 if that makes sense).

I really worry/feel it may be a chemical but time would tell. I was so hopeful yesterday!


----------



## FTale

Dee: your opk looks good! Praying for a super positive test here soon. And yes, I am procrastinating with doing more work. I'd rather crawl back in my bed but I need to set up my spreadsheet to map out all the ways to pay people..lol..I love my job and its a blessing but ttcing and hormones make it hard when you work from home. 

Alligator: FRER just pisses me off. It was soooo much darker yesterday and now it looks like it is bfn. I've seen colorful indents on them but that line was so dark and easy to see. I hope you are not having a chem and that the test was just rubbish. I second using a different brand that is a red line as the blue lines are not very dependable imo. HUGS...so sorry ...ugh


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> I should have tried another test but I didn't - I will later today and then see what tomorrow brings I guess. If by 14dpo there's no obvious line I'll consider myself out. Apps say AF to arrive tomorrow but I think that's wrong and she'll arrive Saturday, I usually get AF on CD 30 (so a 29 day cycle, and CD 30 becomes CD 1 if that makes sense).
> 
> I really worry/feel it may be a chemical but time would tell. I was so hopeful yesterday!

I had the same thing happen in May..its so gutting and disappointing. I hope there is still a chance x


----------



## tropicsgirl

Nixnax said:


> @tropicsgirl I'm nearly 37 and my OH is 35 next week, we have been trying for 3 years. We've known what the problem is for all of that time but its taken me a long time to persuade OH to go down the AI route. I guess you could say this is our first 'real' month of trying. It's so frustrating.

Wow! Are you actually going down the AI route now? Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## tropicsgirl

Deethehippy said:


> Sorry I’ve not been in here much ladies...sometimes I feel like I don’t really belong here recently because my chances of TTC are so low.
> Last night I had slight spotting after orgasm (sorry for TMI) I NEVER get spotting mid cycle esp before ovulation has even happened. I really do suspect I have fibroids or cysts or endo (hopefully nothing worse). I also get a pressure feeling down near my C- section scar. I’m seeing the doctors next week for a horrible internal examination so hopefully they may be able to tell me more. Obviously I don’t want there to be anything wrong with me but more worried about being out forever.
> 
> Lightning - was definitely lines in those tests and the strips can be a bit unpredictable early on. And if AF is late I hope it is a good sign. Sorry the tests today were BFN but possibly more dilute pee? Which can make a big difference early on. Got everything crossed for you for more tests..go out and buy some bad boys! X

I really hope you can get the answers you need. Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## tropicsgirl

Hevalouaddict said:


> My daughter was conceived 4 months after my MC, I stopped BFing when she turned 1 and fell pregnant in the May with my twinnies. It’s been 6 years since we started trying for number 4 but it’s not happened yet. I’m 30 (31 next month) and Hubby is 31. Not much has changed with us. I should be grateful for my babies as we were both told as children we’d probably never have them (I had Rubella and he had Shingles)

Even if you already have children, it’s completely ok to feel disheartened when it’s difficult to conceive another. I feel grateful for DD but would love for her to have a sibling.


----------



## tropicsgirl

salamander91 said:


> I have 3 children.
> #1 took 3 months with a chemical the second month.
> #2 took 3/4 months
> #3 was an accident when my dd was 10 weeks old :lol:
> 
> We've been ttc this one since june 2019. We conceived in december but had a mmc.

Sorry about the mmc’s. Sending positive vibes for this cycle!


----------



## Alligator

5 hour hold and still bfn, I try to convince myself I see a line like a crazy lady lol! Off for a walk to clear my head. I forget how all consuming TTC can be! Breast pain/tenderness is down again today so I think maybe chemical but time will tell. Debating if I want to keep testing or wait for af?


----------



## drudai

Alligator said:


> 5 hour hold and still bfn, I try to convince myself I see a line like a crazy lady lol! Off for a walk to clear my head. I forget how all consuming TTC can be! Breast pain/tenderness is down again today so I think maybe chemical but time will tell. Debating if I want to keep testing or wait for af?
> 
> View attachment 1084224
> View attachment 1084225

:hugs2: :(


----------



## Alligator

Thanks @drudai! Not sure what to think. What a welcome back to TTC hahaha! Would have preferred an easier intro back into it, but oh well. 

I also just found out my sister, who was due to get married in April of this year but obviously that didn’t happen has put a hold on April 18, 2021. She has also booked a date for end of October and of course we are hopeful; but they live in NYC and the wedding is in Toronto, Canada (we all have to travel there, I live a few provinces away). It’s possible travel and large events may not be possible then, so i wonder if we should TTC? The idea of missing a month or more guts me, and I don’t want to skip months knowing it could already take months, and may not even be necessary. I think we will just proceed as is, and cross whatever bridge we need to when we come to it. You can’t put your life on hold but I worry it may all turn out with me either very pregnant or with a teeny baby. 

I wish AF would just arrive or I could get a clear test!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Alligator said:


> 5 hour hold and still bfn, I try to convince myself I see a line like a crazy lady lol! Off for a walk to clear my head. I forget how all consuming TTC can be! Breast pain/tenderness is down again today so I think maybe chemical but time will tell. Debating if I want to keep testing or wait for af?
> 
> View attachment 1084224
> View attachment 1084225

:hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm so sorry the tests are now BFN Alligator..I was so rooting for you.
I think like you say maybe don't put of TTC and you can cross each bridge as you come to it...we should live for the present and not think too far ahead with the if's and maybe's. :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

So sorry, @Alligator :(


----------



## Alligator

Thanks ladies! I know you’re not out til AF shows but I’m thinking that’ll be sometime in the next 3 days given negative tests. You never know but, that’s what I think is most likely now! Thank you ladies for being so supportive. I definitely plan to stick around this thread and cheer everyone on and then move to the August and thread. I’ll ovulate still this month so you can stalk those tests too lol!


----------



## drudai

I agree tho, no need to place TTC on hold for future plans. Besides, this pandemic doesn't seem to be going anywhere...

Cd3 but AF still really light. Still scratching my head, normally I need 2-3 super tampons/day. I'm out of light and regular is too much, so I'm using liners. Lower back pain is my only complaint, 3 days solid now. Going to do daily OPKs.

I lost my basal thermometer from last time so I've got my eye on the Femometer, connects to the app. I'm lazy, :lol:


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Anyone else butt heads with the in-laws? My mother in law has just started giving my husband grief over my religion. My husband has no beliefs and I’m a Jehovah’s Witness. We work fine together. We respect each other and raise the kids with Witness values. My mother in law has a birthday coming up that we don’t celebrate but I let the kids buy her a gift to keep her happy since we won’t be going to see her. She’s decided that it’s not good enough and I’m a bad person. 8 years we’ve had the same arrangement but this is the year she’s mad.


----------



## Nixnax

tropicsgirl said:


> Wow! Are you actually going down the AI route now? Wishing you the best of luck.

Yeah we are doing it ourselves at home. Hopefully it'll work. Fingers crossed


----------



## Jft1

Hi ladies, just caught up on everything. I love how fast the thread moves.

@tdog great progression, I'm so happy for you!

For everyone nearing ovulation, good luck, I hope you catch the egg!

@Alligator im so sorry for the positive then negative, I can see why you're feeling a bit deflated. Fx you get answers soon.

To everyone feeling down, I feel your pain. I've been so deflated the last couple of days. I feel selfish because we've only been trying about 4 months. I have a beautiful son who's nearly 8 months who of course is my priority, but naturally when it comes to testing time I get upset when I see a bfn. There's only 15 months between my brother and I and that's why I wanted a sibling to close to ds. We fell pregnant the first cycle trying, but that was an ectopic and I lost a tube. I had to take a month out, but the month after we had a chemical and then the next month ds was conceived. Looking back it was luck we conceived basically 3 cycles in a row. I don't know if stupidly I thought it would happen like that again. Anyway, sorry for the rant, I'm sure it will happen soon for all of us. 
So glad we have each other for support. Baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## Nixnax

Oh @Alligator those BFNs suck. I was sure you had it... you're not out yet though so fingers crossed. 

@Hevalouaddict 8 years?! And now she starts complaining..... what?! 

AFM- definitely ovulating today... my right ovary is getting twinges that hurt more and more by the minute. Almost time for some paracetamol I think


----------



## Alligator

@Jft1 I think it's hard no matter where you are in your journey, each month that doesn't work seems like a blow and each month seems so long as you get your hopes up! It's hard no matter what, and you're allowed to feel down. <3


----------



## Alligator

@Hevalouaddict that's strange about your MIL to make an issue of it now. I love celebrating my birthday (and everyone's lol I love bdays) so maybe she's just feeling not super celebrated? What does she want a giant parade? Seems strange to make an issue of it now, especially if your kids still buy her a small gift. Do you not celebrate birthdays in your faith? Sorry I am not super familiar with it!


----------



## FTale

Hev: sorry she is making a stink after all these years. Need more positive thoughts these days not negativity. Do as you do and keep the peace where you can. I do not believe the same as you but I wouldn't rain on your parade just the same. She will come around. Hugs

Nix: Yay....love when that pain finally comes so you can know ovulations has happened and we can quit sweating opks.


----------



## salamander91

Hevalouaddict said:


> Anyone else butt heads with the in-laws? My mother in law has just started giving my husband grief over my religion. My husband has no beliefs and I’m a Jehovah’s Witness. We work fine together. We respect each other and raise the kids with Witness values. My mother in law has a birthday coming up that we don’t celebrate but I let the kids buy her a gift to keep her happy since we won’t be going to see her. She’s decided that it’s not good enough and I’m a bad person. 8 years we’ve had the same arrangement but this is the year she’s mad.

How strange after 8 years. Is your husband happy with the arrangement? As long as he is then MIL just has to deal. My nana is a jehovah's witness but my grandad wasn't. She didn't celebrate birthdays but he did and would give us cards and money every year but they didn't come to parties or anything. That's just what worked for them.


----------



## salamander91

Deethehippy said:


> I'm so sorry you are struggling with these long cycles...I can only imagine how frustrating it must be. Have you spoken to a doctor about it or do you think it's just regulating since your miscarriage? When you want to be pregnant and have to wait it out like you are it must be horrible. I hope that your cycles sort themselves out better soon :hugs:

I haven't yet because I'm sure they'll say it's just the miscarriage. I'm really hoping it's just temporary :( I think if my next cycle (my 3rd since miscarriage) is really long then I'll go to the gp.


----------



## Deethehippy

You are all such a lovely group of ladies....I really want each and every one of you to get your forever BFP's.

It just doesn't seem fair that some women fall pregnant just by looking at their DH's or get pregnant and don't even realise it right away and there is all of us doing OPK's and trying to time BD just right, charting, sucking on pineapples and overdosing on various vitamins each month amongst other things and we still don't get lucky. ](*,)](*,)


----------



## doggylover

Jft1 said:


> Hi ladies, just caught up on everything. I love how fast the thread moves.
> 
> @tdog great progression, I'm so happy for you!
> 
> For everyone nearing ovulation, good luck, I hope you catch the egg!
> 
> @Alligator im so sorry for the positive then negative, I can see why you're feeling a bit deflated. Fx you get answers soon.
> 
> To everyone feeling down, I feel your pain. I've been so deflated the last couple of days. I feel selfish because we've only been trying about 4 months. I have a beautiful son who's nearly 8 months who of course is my priority, but naturally when it comes to testing time I get upset when I see a bfn. There's only 15 months between my brother and I and that's why I wanted a sibling to close to ds. We fell pregnant the first cycle trying, but that was an ectopic and I lost a tube. I had to take a month out, but the month after we had a chemical and then the next month ds was conceived. Looking back it was luck we conceived basically 3 cycles in a row. I don't know if stupidly I thought it would happen like that again. Anyway, sorry for the rant, I'm sure it will happen soon for all of us.
> So glad we have each other for support. Baby dust to everyone :dust:

I’m sorry to hear about your previous losses. Don’t feel selfish though, it’s so hard not being able to control this ttc business, and we all want it so badly that when it doesn’t come, after doing everything right, it’s awful. I have 3 lovely kids, and I am TRYING to tell myself it won’t happen for a few months, but I know when I don’t get my bfp this cycle I’ll be really down about it. TTC sucks sometimes.


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@salamander91 he's fine with it, He understands my faith and he’s never been bothered with holidays. We think it’s because his brother (who’s birthday is the day before hers) has decided to go camping with his friends instead of driving 9 hours to come see her. He’s coming in August for their 40th wedding anniversary and with the not working he’s saving his cash for that. We’ll also be attending the party because Anniversaries are a big deal.

@Alligator we don’t celebrate holidays that aren’t in the bible like birthdays and Christmas but we celebrate the memorial of Jesus resurrection and we have present day’s throughout the year. We buy gifts for family members who aren’t witnesses so they know that I’m not a monster and I like giving gifts. 

@FTale i tend not to talk about my beliefs because there’s usually a lot of mixed reactions and I’d never force anyone into my beliefs because it was my personal decision. I work with kids, I have to do Christmas themed lessons and Halloween lessons, I don’t tell them they’re wrong etc. I’m respectful and my MIL should be too... (she wanted to convert to Judaism when I first met my husband but she didn’t want to give up bacon so decided against it) 

And that’s my crazy life \\:D/


----------



## drudai

I'm feeling quite emotional, and I know this is going to probably make me public enemy #1 on here, but I'm starting to feel edged out by the LTTC gate keeping going on. This used to be a rather open and accepting forum, regardless of how long or short you've been ttc, but apparently unless you've been trying for years you're invalid now...

I guess this just isn't the forum it used to be. x And I know some may be saying 'then maybe you should move on' or are offended, but I'm also offended and I am moving on. 

My point is we have ladies apologizing, because they haven't been ttc long...because they are reading and hearing the comments. 

I am sorry for the rant, but I just wanted to say it's become a little bit of an echo chamber on BnB.


----------



## Nixnax

Yay finally 1DPO tomorrow.... now the real waiting begins :headspin::coffee:


----------



## Alligator

@Hevalouaddict ah I see. That's interesting I didn't know. Of course you're not a monster! Giving gifts is certainly a lot of fun and no need to celebrate a birthday to do so. Sounds like she's just being a grouch. Sorry! MILs can be so challenging sometimes. 

@drudai I'm sorry dru! I think, for me, I have never really taken offence to anything anyone has said about LTTTC but rather I feel that way in my own head, a bit guilty since it hasn't been long and many others trying for much longer. It's in my own mind, nothing anyone else says! But of course you may have read differently, and I'm sorry if you did experience that! I found everyone here to be so lovely, still.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Alligator 
Oh sweetheart my heart is beaking for you. It does sound like u are having a chemical and I just want to give u a massive hug.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks again for all the support ladies. 
The bleeding slowed right down today then stopped. Ive only had a 4 day AF, last cycle was 6 days. 
I hope this doesn't mean O will be early. 
Im praying that I dont ovulate for another 9 to 10 days. 
Im gonna be absolutely crushed if I do end up O to early. I really hope it holds off.

Im still holding on to hope that this isnt another chemical. Only time will tell. 
CD5 tommorow :coffee:


----------



## Nixnax

@Suggerhoney do you have a stock of opks? I would maybe start using them now. If you do ovulate early you can then catch it and still be in with a chance next cycle. I dont think it matters if you ovulate late or early, as long as you catch it and get some nookie at that time. 

@drudai i agree, nobody should have to apologise for anything on here. We are all here with one goal in mind. I'm super happy for ladies that are just starting out their TTC journeys, and even happier when they get that BFP. Some have been on here a long time now and have made friends on here. I'm sorry you feel that way.


----------



## Lightning7

@salamander91 sorry your cycles are messed up, have you tried looking up some natural remedies for cycle length? I heard good things about Maca root for all things TTC related both men and women, so hubby and I have both been taking that!



tropicsgirl said:


> @Alligator - contrats!! That looks like a BFP to me.
> @Suggerhoney,
> I was just wondering, how long have each of you been trying to ttc? If you have previous children, how long did it take for you to conceive them? I am just curious because it took us 13 months to conceive DD. It's funny how the doctors all say "if it takes more than a year, you likely have fertility issues" and yet...we got pregnant after more than a year of trying. My thinking is that...there are so many factors that come into play. Not only do you have to DTD when you ovulate or around then, but all the conditions have to be perfect. When I think about it...it feels amazing that anyone can get pregnant lol.
> 
> It'll be our 6 month of trying this time and I am trying my best to stay positive because I know that if I let myself go down a rabbit hole like I did the first time, it won't do me any good.

@tropicsgirl when TTC for my Aug18 son, we fell pregnant 2nd cycle, had a MC at 7 weeks, skipped a cycle to recover as recommended by my doctor then fell 1st try with our son. 
This time, well, let's just say we weren't being careful lol: NTNP I guess?) from July last year, started trying properly in October. And here we are still trying.. I never thought it would happen to us but my hubby did get diagnosed with T1D in September so I guess that's a possible cause, and also I have a short Luteal Phase of 8-10 days. :roll:


----------



## Alligator

Thanks @Suggerhoney wish i could hug you also! I usually have a 4-5 day cycle (since my daughter only 1-2 days are heavier flow) and ovulate around CD15 this last time so fx that’s the case for you too! I hope you don’t O too early!


----------



## Lightning7

Alligator said:


> Ladies I just don’t know, what looks like a BFN on FRER this morning, maybe a shadow but I can’t pick it up. Now I’m worried it’s a chemical? AF due Saturday so I could expect some progression at least, don’t you think? Ugh. I got so excited yesterday now I’m confused. I also had stabby/tingly pain in my breasts and nipples off and on yesterday which I got with my pregnancy with my daughter, haven’t noticed this morning yet but it’s not even 6am haha. I woke up too early and was excited to test for nothing!
> 
> feeling down again today after yesterday’s positive, why isn’t it getting darker? I have one more FRER, maybe I’ll try a lint hold this morning or save until tomorrow? I could pop out and get more and spend more money hahah
> 
> View attachment 1084213
> View attachment 1084214

@Alligator oh man you and I are going through EXACTLY the same thing at the same time, my tests just aren't progressing, there are vv faint lines on both my 10miu and 25miu tests for yesterday now, tested with a FRER this morning and it has the same sort of shadowy line as yours! Have also tested with a 25miu strip test and currently waiting for that to dry, I'm out of 10mius. Still no sign of AF, now a few days late and like you I am on 13dpo, surely tests should be darker by now!! So confused :sad2:
My phone camera is terrible so I didn't really get a good pic so you guys probably can't see it but I'm posting it anyway..


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nixnax said:


> @Suggerhoney do you have a stock of opks? I would maybe start using them now. If you do ovulate early you can then catch it and still be in with a chance next cycle. I dont think it matters if you ovulate late or early, as long as you catch it and get some nookie at that time.
> 
> @drudai i agree, nobody should have to apologise for anything on here. We are all here with one goal in mind. I'm super happy for ladies that are just starting out their TTC journeys, and even happier when they get that BFP. Some have been on here a long time now and have made friends on here. I'm sorry you feel that way.

Hi hon yeah I do. Im gonna start tommorow day 5. The earliest I've ever got a positive was CD7 and O on CD8 but that was directly after my chemical. 
My normoly O is day 12 to 14. 
Ovulation b4 day 10 is not good hon. The egg is not mature enough abd can't be fertilised or if it does its likely to end in misscarrage. 
That was my findings when I O supper early on google and it freaked me out but thankfully I 0 on day 14 the cycle after but now im unsure if its another chemical and thats why I'm freeking out because I don't want to O to early agian. 
If that makes sence lol


----------



## Lightning7

@drudai sorry you feel that way, I am happy for each and every lady on here who gets their BFP regardless of whether they have been trying for 1 month or 10 years, there's no need for those who have not been trying for long to feel guilty for being upset about it, I was extremely upset about it within my first 3 months of trying, and every time someone says they feel guilty for feeling this way when others have been trying much longer I always reply with saying that it doesn't matter how long you've been trying TTC is still an emotional rollercoaster and everyone has a right to their feelings about it and to being able to vent on here and get support from the other ladies. I'm truly sorry you felt this way and I hope you and every other lady on here get BFP very soon <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> Thanks @Suggerhoney wish i could hug you also! I usually have a 4-5 day cycle (since my daughter only 1-2 days are heavier flow) and ovulate around CD15 this last time so fx that’s the case for you too! I hope you don’t O too early!


Thank u sweety. Im keeping it all fixed for you to hon. 




Lightning7 said:


> @Alligator oh man you and I are going through EXACTLY the same thing at the same time, my tests just aren't progressing, there are vv faint lines on both my 10miu and 25miu tests for yesterday now, tested with a FRER this morning and it has the same sort of shadowy line as yours! Have also tested with a 25miu strip test and currently waiting for that to dry, I'm out of 10mius. Still no sign of AF, now a few days late and like you I am on 13dpo, surely tests should be darker by now!! So confused :sad2:
> My phone camera is terrible so I didn't really get a good pic so you guys probably can't see it but I'm posting it anyway..
> 
> View attachment 1084238

Oh no hon im so sorry ure going through this to. I hope ure strip tests give better results. Nothing worse than fading lines on tests ive been there a few times its truly horrible. 
Ure chart looks great hon. I hope AF stays away


----------



## Lightning7

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank u sweety. Im keeping it all fixed for you to hon.
> 
> Oh no hon im so sorry ure going through this to. I hope ure strip tests give better results. Nothing worse than fading lines on tests ive been there a few times its truly horrible.
> Ure chart looks great hon. I hope AF stays away

Thank you @Suggerhoney <3
Not seeing anything on 25miu strip test yet :sad2: thank you, my chart is the only thing keeping me hopeful atm, each morning when I check my temp I am afraid to look at the screen in case there is a big drop!


----------



## Alligator

Just keep testing like a crazy lady! I have no control. If my FMU is negative tomorrow I’ll try my best (hahah) to hold off testing until AF is late, if she’s going to be. I expect her arrival on Saturday but I suppose there’s always that chance that until she arrives you’re in it. Feeling more certain I’ve likely had a chemical. Gives me hope our timing was good! I’ll be temping this month (will order a thermometer when AF arrives, would that be ok to start temping a couple days into AF? I just don’t want to spend the money until I know for sure lol)


----------



## Lightning7

@Alligator yeah should be fine to start temping a couple days in, do start as early as possible though, you need to get a handle on what your "normal" levels are to know the patterns for sure :D I found the 1st month or 2 hard to tell so easy but as I went on it gets easier


----------



## tdog

So ladies I hears opks can pick up pregnancy depends I suppose when you take one and some ladies have that surge just before af so tbh I'm prob just blabbering anyway I done a opk just for shits and giggles as you do first 9dpo second 12dpo oh and a strip test we'll just because lol xx if any of you are going to use strip tests I really recommend the light blue handle ones no shadow when negative and so so much easier than the one step they are called sweety fox of amazon xx


----------



## tropicsgirl

drudai said:


> I'm feeling quite emotional, and I know this is going to probably make me public enemy #1 on here, but I'm starting to feel edged out by the LTTC gate keeping going on. This used to be a rather open and accepting forum, regardless of how long or short you've been ttc, but apparently unless you've been trying for years you're invalid now...
> 
> I guess this just isn't the forum it used to be. x And I know some may be saying 'then maybe you should move on' or are offended, but I'm also offended and I am moving on.
> 
> My point is we have ladies apologizing, because they haven't been ttc long...because they are reading and hearing the comments.
> 
> I am sorry for the rant, but I just wanted to say it's become a little bit of an echo chamber on BnB.

Hmmm...I don't feel like anyone on this thread has made anyone feel like they have to apologize if they have not been TTC for a long time. But perhaps I missed something? I TTCed for over a year for my DD, yet I know that even someone who it doesn't take as long to TTC has the same kind of crazy emotions and hardships that I do. TTC is very hard regardless of how long anyone has been trying. 

That being said...when you are long term ttc I think it can be a different kind of experience too (this is just coming from my personal experience...) However, no one else's experience should feel less "validated." All in all, TTC can be a very isolating experience and that's why this forum has been so great to me since I can talk to others and be open about my TTC experience without judgment.


----------



## Nixnax

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon yeah I do. Im gonna start tommorow day 5. The earliest I've ever got a positive was CD7 and O on CD8 but that was directly after my chemical.
> My normoly O is day 12 to 14.
> Ovulation b4 day 10 is not good hon. The egg is not mature enough abd can't be fertilised or if it does its likely to end in misscarrage.
> That was my findings when I O supper early on google and it freaked me out but thankfully I 0 on day 14 the cycle after but now im unsure if its another chemical and thats why I'm freeking out because I don't want to O to early agian.
> If that makes sence lol

I hadn't even considered the maturity of the eggs, you make a very good point there hun. In that case I'm hope for a later that CD 10 ovulation for you [-o&lt;.


----------



## Nixnax

@Lightning7 I still see a line, got everything crossed for you. And for you @Alligator hope AF doesnt arrive tomorrow


----------



## Deethehippy

Lightning - I can see your line but I agree it is faint for 13 DPO. How confusing and frustrating for you. I really hope your temps stay up and AF does not come along. Some beans are shy.

Sending you hugs Alligator - chemicals are so depressing and frustrating but like you say proves it is possible and you got timings spot on. Wishing you a ton of luck for the next cycle.

Drudai - I hope my posts have never made you feel like that. I’ve been TTC a year now and of course a year of BFN’s is mega hard but I wouldn’t want anyone who had just started their TTC journey to feel bad ...every month of BFN’s sucks even from the start and I get that. We are all here with the same end dream in mind and I want everyone here to fulfil that dream. 

—————————————————
I’m on CD13 today and hardly no fertile CM which I usually have by now. Have these pressure feelings low down and the right sided pains around the ovary area..just convinced I have fibroids or cysts going on but I do suffer IBS and have changed my diet so could be some of that going on too. I’ve decided too plow ahead with TTC even whilst I am hopefully getting a diagnosis for my symptoms..I’m going to let fate and my body decide what is best for me. Will do another OPK today which will hopefully be darker.

Happy Friday everyone! I was born on a Friday and so was OH and my girls too lol


----------



## tdog

Morning ladies hope we are all well :) this is my progression over night I'm shocked if honest as with Heidi the line at 13dpo was so much lighter :shrug: ill upload hers aswell so you can see the last photo is Heidi's xx


----------



## ChibiLena

tdog said:


> Morning ladies hope we are all well :) this is my progression over night I'm shocked if honest as with Heidi the line at 13dpo was so much lighter :shrug: ill upload hers aswell so you can see the last photo is Heidi's xx
> 
> View attachment 1084247
> View attachment 1084248
> View attachment 1084249

Twins? :D


----------



## tdog

ChibiLena said:


> Twins? :D

Everyone keeps saying that on this forum I ment :haha: I've booked a early scan for 17th Aug sooooo far away don't no when I'll get one with all this covid xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## ChibiLena

Just realised Friday is nearly over, and I will test tomorrow! Omg, I am so nervous and excited now.


----------



## Nixnax

ChibiLena said:


> Just realised Friday is nearly over, and I will test tomorrow! Omg, I am so nervous and excited now.

Eeeek good luck for your tests


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## _baby_no_2_

@Suggerhoney I hope you are feeling better today, my heart aches for you as I just cannot imagine what its like but I know I'd struggle too. Try not to loose hope though.

@tropicsgirl It took us 3 months to conceive our son, he is now now 4 years old. I am 30 now and in my 5th cycle, I ovulated CD 14 and got a BFP at 8DPO in the evening after finishing a 12 hour shift. I am 10 DPO today.

@Deethehippy I hope you are okay, I have every hope that you'll get your BFP soon. Don't loose hope and we are here to support, great OPKs too by the way.

@Alligator I've been following your progression, I can't believe your recent tests. Anymore news ? I hope you are okay. 

@tdog I used one step OPK and came across sweety fox HCG. I got my BFP using sweets fox at 8 DPO which shocked me a little. Your line looks dark too. Congratulations also.


I hope everyone is well, have a great weekend ladies. I will try and post my BFP picture x


----------



## doggylover

Hmmm so I should be Ov tomorrow, but my test today is very negative. 
Yesterday’s test actually got more positive over about 5-10mins so I’m wondering if I Ov yesterday/today instead? I have no other symptoms so I don’t even know if I’m going to Ov at this point in this cycle I hate irregular cycles.


----------



## Leesa

ChibiLena said:


> Just realised Friday is nearly over, and I will test tomorrow! Omg, I am so nervous and excited now.

hi i will be testing tomoro hoe many dpo will you be xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

My opk is lighter today then yesterdays, the same as Wednesday's and I have hardly any fertile CM which I usually have in abundance right now in my cycle. This makes me worry I will not ovulate or may ovulate much later? All I can do is wait for now and hope I get signs of impending ovulation soon.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@lessa Good luck for testing :)


----------



## ChibiLena

Leesa said:


> hi i will be testing tomoro hoe many dpo will you be xxx

Oh, I am glad to test together. O:) I'll be 11/12dpo. And you?


----------



## Jft1

Just about caught up again lol! 

I don't think anyone is judgemental and I don't think anyone is overly apologetic. I have said before that I do feel a bit guilty getting frustrated after just a couple of months of TTC because seeing a bfn is so heartbreaking, so lttc must be so difficult seeing that negative every month. I doesn't mean that how I feel matters any less. We all support each other. 

@Alligator & @Lightning7 i hope you get answers soon! 

I'm in limbo too, my temp keeps rising, AF was due today but no sign of it. I tested at 10dpo and it was bfn on frer. I tested using cheapies yesterday and bfn as well.


----------



## Alligator

Morning ladies. No test for me this am! Well I did take one a cheapie. But stark bfn at 14dpo, so I didn’t waste an FRER. I’ve wasted them enough hahah! Spent a fortune. I’m a little down but expected it, I do think it’s a very early chemical. I just hope AF arrives on time tomorrow (or today even, I usually have 29 day cycles and today is day 29 so I expect it tomorrow). Sometimes I have 30 day cycles so Sunday is possible too but now I just want to get it over with! I’m going to do my workout today and do my best to be positive. I’ll buy a BBT too so I can start tracking once it comes from amazon on the weekend sometime. That’ll help me feel better I think. 

fx for all or you I plan to stick around to pee on OPKs near the end of the month and then move to August! 

@tdog lovely lines im so happy for you!


----------



## Nixnax

Jft1 said:


> Just about caught up again lol!
> 
> I don't think anyone is judgemental and I don't think anyone is overly apologetic. I have said before that I do feel a bit guilty getting frustrated after just a couple of months of TTC because seeing a bfn is so heartbreaking, so lttc must be so difficult seeing that negative every month. I doesn't mean that how I feel matters any less. We all support each other.
> 
> @Alligator & @Lightning7 i hope you get answers soon!
> 
> I'm in limbo too, my temp keeps rising, AF was due today but no sign of it. I tested at 10dpo and it was bfn on frer. I tested using cheapies yesterday and bfn as well.
> 
> View attachment 1084259

That's is a beautiful looking chart. Got my fingers crossed that you get your BFP


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Jft1 good luck! :)


----------



## Nixnax

Alligator said:


> Morning ladies. No test for me this am! Well I did take one a cheapie. But stark bfn at 14dpo, so I didn’t waste an FRER. I’ve wasted them enough hahah! Spent a fortune. I’m a little down but expected it, I do think it’s a very early chemical. I just hope AF arrives on time tomorrow (or today even, I usually have 29 day cycles and today is day 29 so I expect it tomorrow). Sometimes I have 30 day cycles so Sunday is possible too but now I just want to get it over with! I’m going to do my workout today and do my best to be positive. I’ll buy a BBT too so I can start tracking once it comes from amazon on the weekend sometime. That’ll help me feel better I think.
> 
> fx for all or you I plan to stick around to pee on OPKs near the end of the month and then move to August!
> 
> @tdog lovely lines im so happy for you!

Oh bless you hun, I hope you get your BFP soon. Big hugs and stay positve as you say. Wish I had the motivation to work out today


----------



## ChibiLena

@Jft1 Maybe you tested too early? I never saw a clear line until 13/14dpo last time. If your temps keeps going up, I would wait a couple days and test again.

@Alligator I am sorry Alligator. I saw the lines on all your tests and was so hoping they would get darker for you. All the best of luck for next month!


----------



## tdog

Alligator said:


> Morning ladies. No test for me this am! Well I did take one a cheapie. But stark bfn at 14dpo, so I didn’t waste an FRER. I’ve wasted them enough hahah! Spent a fortune. I’m a little down but expected it, I do think it’s a very early chemical. I just hope AF arrives on time tomorrow (or today even, I usually have 29 day cycles and today is day 29 so I expect it tomorrow). Sometimes I have 30 day cycles so Sunday is possible too but now I just want to get it over with! I’m going to do my workout today and do my best to be positive. I’ll buy a BBT too so I can start tracking once it comes from amazon on the weekend sometime. That’ll help me feel better I think.
> 
> fx for all or you I plan to stick around to pee on OPKs near the end of the month and then move to August!
> 
> @tdog lovely lines im so happy for you!

Thank you lovely lady and so sorry your going through this :hugs: xx


----------



## Jft1

@Nixnax @Bevziibubble thanks ladies x

@ChibiLena you could be right. I don't want to waste another frer and I'm out of cheapies so I think if there's no sign of AF tomorrow I'll use fmu on Sunday and test


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all!! Sorry I haven't been on the in the last couple of days. I had a minute so wanted to pop in. I will go through later today/tonight and read through what I've missed and respond but wanted a quick note to say I hope you all are doing well and can't wait to read the updates!

AFM, temps have had a nice rise the last 2 days and hoping to get CH tomorrow. I took an OPK yesterday afternoon and it was negative so my surge was less than 24 hours. Not sure how long people usually have positives for, but good to know for next month if we don't catch this month to be testing a lot so I don't miss it! Going to do another one this afternoon, just in case, and figure I'll stop if I see CH tomorrow.

I've got to run but will catch up later today!


----------



## tbfromlv

It is so hard to keep up with this thread haha! I feel like if I don’t check it hourly, I miss a ton! Not complaining at all, I love a chatty group!

I am sorry For those of you with BFNs. It doesn’t matter if this was your first cycle TTC or you 31st cycle, bfn hurts when all we want is a perfect little child at the end.

afm I’m CD 17 and **MIGHT** be on my way to ovulation? Which would make it the earliest in my entire TTC lifetime lol but I always get the Blazing positives where it’s overtly obvious that the test line is darker than control and I have had the “just as dark as” lines sometimes and I’m not Oing so.. anyway does this look like it’s ever so slightly darker than the control or just as dark as? I’ll test later today to see if it changes. I quit temping except to confirm ovulation (analyzing my chart added sooo much more stress) but I happen to test the last few mornings (my little bro tested positive for COVID so I just got in my head!) and today definitely had temp dip so.. fingers crossed.
Sorry for the novel!


----------



## Alligator

@Nixnax I've been trying to get back into it lately. I was super active before my daughter's pregnancy. Then I was so sick and pregnant then a baby and I just kinda let that part of my life go (and gained a ton of weight) and then COVID happened...and I ate a lot of junk LOL. I was super unhappy with my weight. So about a month ago I started working out again (it feels great!) and not really dieting but just limiting the junk I was eating and keeping on track. I lost about 7lb in a month - without really harsh diets and stuff! I still eat treats (just like 2 oreos instead of 10 lol). And pizza! Friday is pizza night in our home so I'm excited for that too :)

Now I just want AF to hurry up and arrive so we can move on with it! I'm slightly less regular since my daughter, the last 3-4 cycles have been 29 days on the nose, before that a little more random, 28, 31, 30, 27, 33, 29...still fairly regular but 2-3 days seems like forever when you just want to move on to the next cycle to start trying again!


----------



## Deethehippy

tbfromlv said:


> It is so hard to keep up with this thread haha! I feel like if I don’t check it hourly, I miss a ton! Not complaining at all, I love a chatty group!
> 
> I am sorry For those of you with BFNs. It doesn’t matter if this was your first cycle TTC or you 31st cycle, bfn hurts when all we want is a perfect little child at the end.
> 
> afm I’m CD 17 and **MIGHT** be on my way to ovulation? Which would make it the earliest in my entire TTC lifetime lol but I always get the Blazing positives where it’s overtly obvious that the test line is darker than control and I have had the “just as dark as” lines sometimes and I’m not Oing so.. anyway does this look like it’s ever so slightly darker than the control or just as dark as? I’ll test later today to see if it changes. I quit temping except to confirm ovulation (analyzing my chart added sooo much more stress) but I happen to test the last few mornings (my little bro tested positive for COVID so I just got in my head!) and today definitely had temp dip so.. fingers crossed.
> Sorry for the novel!
> 
> View attachment 1084261

I would say the lines are equal to be honest. Perhaps test again later? Good luck catching the egg.


----------



## Leesa

ChibiLena said:


> Oh, I am glad to test together. O:) I'll be 11/12dpo. And you?

ohh you are patient i will be 10 dpo surely i would get a postitive if i have been lucky this month haha we will see good luck will you be using your first pee ? xx


----------



## tbfromlv

Well, it looks like the surge is actually happening. I’m just so shocked that I’m getting a positive opk this early!


----------



## Alligator

tbfromlv said:


> Well, it looks like the surge is actually happening. I’m just so shocked that I’m getting a positive opk this early!
> 
> View attachment 1084262

Yes that's a positive...yay! Good luck catching that eggie!


----------



## tbfromlv

@Alligator thanks girl! And I so hear you with the weight gain. I was super into weightlifting and exercising pre and during pregnancy but when little one came it was near impossible for me to keep up with and then I had PPA and couldn’t be away from her so I worked out a handful of times each month max and finally the last few months I’ve been regular.


----------



## Deethehippy

tbfromlv said:


> Well, it looks like the surge is actually happening. I’m just so shocked that I’m getting a positive opk this early!
> 
> View attachment 1084262

Yep that one is definitely darker. Yay!


----------



## Alligator

tbfromlv said:


> @Alligator thanks girl! And I so hear you with the weight gain. I was super into weightlifting and exercising pre and during pregnancy but when little one came it was near impossible for me to keep up with and then I had PPA and couldn’t be away from her so I worked out a handful of times each month max and finally the last few months I’ve been regular.

It's so hard to find that time! I feel lucky as I am working from home and my daughter back in her home daycare (otherwise I would get no work done!). So I have some flexibility to do a quick workout over my lunch. It's harder on weekends to find the time for sure! So much else to do.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Hi everyone! So my journey has been a struggle! We actively tried for months and months with nothing, my fertility doctor put me on letrozole, two cycles with progesterone each day after O, neither of those took, then COVID happened and fertility docs weren’t prescribing anything anymore, how is it any of their say when we can try for a baby or not? So all this quarantine months I didn’t have AF... about four months! The fertility docs finally opened back up and I got provera to induce AF, well she still never came after a month! So went back into fertility docs and did an US on ovaries and uterus, well she said my uterus lining was thin which is why I haven’t gotten AF, but that’s good because I can start letrozole again, higher dose this time and she wants me to come back in on the 14th to check my ovaries to see progress and check blood to see if I did O. Also wants to give me a trigger shot then as well. Was told to Bd like crazy the 11th and 13th, the 13th is OHs birthday! Anyway has anyone had luck with the trigger shot and letrozole with progesterone?


----------



## Bevziibubble

@PinkCupcakes Welcome back and good luck!


----------



## Alligator

PinkCupcakes said:


> Hi everyone! So my journey has been a struggle! We actively tried for months and months with nothing, my fertility doctor put me on letrozole, two cycles with progesterone each day after O, neither of those took, then COVID happened and fertility docs weren’t prescribing anything anymore, how is it any of their say when we can try for a baby or not? So all this quarantine months I didn’t have AF... about four months! The fertility docs finally opened back up and I got provera to induce AF, well she still never came after a month! So went back into fertility docs and did an US on ovaries and uterus, well she said my uterus lining was thin which is why I haven’t gotten AF, but that’s good because I can start letrozole again, higher dose this time and she wants me to come back in on the 14th to check my ovaries to see progress and check blood to see if I did O. Also wants to give me a trigger shot then as well. Was told to Bd like crazy the 11th and 13th, the 13th is OHs birthday! Anyway has anyone had luck with the trigger shot and letrozole with progesterone?

Oh wow that's a lot! So upsetting they couldn't do anything for 4 months! It's not hard to prescribe meds over the phone either. Frustrating. I'm glad you're able to get back at it this month!! Fx you get that egg!


----------



## 3 girlies

I dont know if I was just super lucky this month but my period was really light. I'm on high dose blood thinners so normally suffer quite badly. Only lasted 3 days which is fab lol! 

Alligator sorry that your tests got lighter. That happened to me last month it's worse than just getting bfns. I miscarried at the start of lockdown so it's frustrating knowing I can fall pregnant it just doesnt stick. 

Hopefully july is a better month for all of us xx


----------



## tbfromlv

PinkCupcakes said:


> Hi everyone! So my journey has been a struggle! We actively tried for months and months with nothing, my fertility doctor put me on letrozole, two cycles with progesterone each day after O, neither of those took, then COVID happened and fertility docs weren’t prescribing anything anymore, how is it any of their say when we can try for a baby or not? So all this quarantine months I didn’t have AF... about four months! The fertility docs finally opened back up and I got provera to induce AF, well she still never came after a month! So went back into fertility docs and did an US on ovaries and uterus, well she said my uterus lining was thin which is why I haven’t gotten AF, but that’s good because I can start letrozole again, higher dose this time and she wants me to come back in on the 14th to check my ovaries to see progress and check blood to see if I did O. Also wants to give me a trigger shot then as well. Was told to Bd like crazy the 11th and 13th, the 13th is OHs birthday! Anyway has anyone had luck with the trigger shot and letrozole with progesterone?

good luck! I’ve been successful with that line up, however, I have a hard time staying pregnant so I can’t really say “successful”. BUT letrozole is my fav.


----------



## Nixnax

@Alligator I used to really into my fitness, running half marathons on a regular basis. Then we started TTC and I just let myself go. I think I had it my mind that when I get pregnant I'll get fat anyway. Bad way to think lol. Since lockdown I've lost 14lbs, but that's because I dont have a pastry on the way to work every morning and sandwiches delivered to the office:haha:. I eat much healthier, without really trying. Just need to get some exercise in now as I still need to lose around 28lbs. Gyms are allowed to open in the UK next week, so I might start swimming again. Depends on how busy it gets, may need to book a slot. 

@tbfromlv that's definitely positive.... time to get busy. 

@kksy9b yay for CH. You can join the dreaded wait with me

@PinkCupcakes I dont have any experience with that, but wishing you lots of luck


----------



## Alligator

@Nixnax I really thought not being at work I would lose weight too but I was majorly emotionally eating from home and my pantry is RIGHT THERE at all times! At work I eat lunches out a lot and lots of pastries (I work for a school that has a baking and pastry arts program so we eat a lot of their assignments lol). But alas I probably gained 10lb during lockdown and I already had 20-30 to lose! I've lost 7 so far and feeling good because I am not depriving myself and feeling stronger. I do need to drink more water I am so bad at that when POAS all the time.

I got really into queso and chips during this pandemic. I don't know what it was I would have it 5-6 nights a week. not great. Now I have it once every Saturday and it's my treat I look forward to all week, honestly!


----------



## Alligator

Went ahead and bought a BBT - bought the fancy one that connects to the app to make myself feel better lol. My husband is going to be annoyed, I remember TTC our daughter he got annoyed my 'alarm' went off so early, but I always found it easiest to temp around 5:30-6am and then fall back asleep and/or rest before needing to be up around 6:15. He's such a light sleeper it drives me crazy! If it's not my alarm (or my daughter) I swear I don't wake up.

Hoping AF arrives soon so I can reset this cycle and the chemical. What a rollercoaster.


----------



## StarryEyes.

Alligator said:


> Went ahead and bought a BBT - bought the fancy one that connects to the app to make myself feel better lol. My husband is going to be annoyed, I remember TTC our daughter he got annoyed my 'alarm' went off so early, but I always found it easiest to temp around 5:30-6am and then fall back asleep and/or rest before needing to be up around 6:15. He's such a light sleeper it drives me crazy! If it's not my alarm (or my daughter) I swear I don't wake up.
> 
> Hoping AF arrives soon so I can reset this cycle and the chemical. What a rollercoaster.

Good luck for next cycle! I got a thermometer that connects straight to the app too, so easy

I’m still waiting to get a hint of a line on an opk - they are SO negative!! I can definitely feel the odd cramp type thing in my lower right side, so really thought I’d ov earlier this cycle. But looks like I’ll need to sit tight and wait for next week


----------



## Kwipeh

Alligator said:


> Morning ladies. No test for me this am! Well I did take one a cheapie. But stark bfn at 14dpo, so I didn’t waste an FRER. I’ve wasted them enough hahah! Spent a fortune. I’m a little down but expected it, I do think it’s a very early chemical. I just hope AF arrives on time tomorrow (or today even, I usually have 29 day cycles and today is day 29 so I expect it tomorrow). Sometimes I have 30 day cycles so Sunday is possible too but now I just want to get it over with! I’m going to do my workout today and do my best to be positive. I’ll buy a BBT too so I can start tracking once it comes from amazon on the weekend sometime. That’ll help me feel better I think.
> 
> fx for all or you I plan to stick around to pee on OPKs near the end of the month and then move to August!
> 
> @tdog lovely lines im so happy for you!

So sorry! Was crossing fingers for you! Still am! Sending my love.


----------



## Kwipeh

Alligator said:


> Went ahead and bought a BBT - bought the fancy one that connects to the app to make myself feel better lol. My husband is going to be annoyed, I remember TTC our daughter he got annoyed my 'alarm' went off so early, but I always found it easiest to temp around 5:30-6am and then fall back asleep and/or rest before needing to be up around 6:15. He's such a light sleeper it drives me crazy! If it's not my alarm (or my daughter) I swear I don't wake up.
> 
> Hoping AF arrives soon so I can reset this cycle and the chemical. What a rollercoaster.

I love those thermometers that connect straight to the app. They make temping a lot easier. I prefer to temp very early and then go back to sleep too.


----------



## Kwipeh

Jft1 said:


> Just about caught up again lol!
> 
> I don't think anyone is judgemental and I don't think anyone is overly apologetic. I have said before that I do feel a bit guilty getting frustrated after just a couple of months of TTC because seeing a bfn is so heartbreaking, so lttc must be so difficult seeing that negative every month. I doesn't mean that how I feel matters any less. We all support each other.
> 
> @Alligator & @Lightning7 i hope you get answers soon!
> 
> I'm in limbo too, my temp keeps rising, AF was due today but no sign of it. I tested at 10dpo and it was bfn on frer. I tested using cheapies yesterday and bfn as well.
> 
> View attachment 1084259

Your chart looks good! I’m 9dpo and I’ve just had a dip. Crossing my fingers that my temp rises tomorrow.


----------



## Kwipeh

Leesa said:


> ohh you are patient i will be 10 dpo surely i would get a postitive if i have been lucky this month haha we will see good luck will you be using your first pee ? xx

I’ll be 10dpo tomorrow and that’s when my app suggests I start testing, but I’ve been very naughty and testing everyday since 6dpo. Sometimes a few times a day. I know, I’m a mess, teehee. And it’s all been BFN so far. Not even a shadow or a squinter.

I had a temp drop today, I hope it rises again tomorrow. Temp drops scare me.


----------



## Alligator

@StarryEyes. thank you! Good luck to you as well - our bodies do such weird things to throw us off sometimes. Maybe it's just your body gearing up and you'll get the positive soon. Fx.

@Kwipeh fx for tomorrow's temp - hopefully today is an implantation dip! I'm eager to start temping again, I know OPKs are great but I guess I was still kind of guessing about O date (the premom app was helpful though to better guesstimate). I was using fertility friend last time, is that still a good one to use? I feel like I may have paid for a membership too LOL. I don't know if I need to do that this go around. Is the free version sufficient?


----------



## Bevziibubble

@StarryEyes. The Good luck :dust:


----------



## MrsKatie

@Alligator ugh I’m so sorry :( I keep saying they need to have something like a blood sugar monitor but for hcg, prick your finger and put it on the test strip and get a hcg number reading so we aren’t squinting at lines and wondering about faulty tests endlessly. 

@Suggerhoney thinking of you honey, you will get that rainbow baby I know it.

@Deethehippy how are you feeling? Do your older kids live at home too? How’s the family holding up during this crazy time?

@StarryEyes. how long have you been using OPKs? My lines are super inconsistent until bam they’re positive. What CD are you on?

@Kwipeh hope your temp goes back up!!! Fx Fx Fx

@PinkCupcakes welcome! My sister is crazy organized and a huge planner and she and her husband (who happens to be my husband’s brother!) have been waiting and saving and planning before TTC... and then this god awful pandemic hit, and she was like wow, you know, all the waiting and planning in the world doesn’t prepare you for EVERYTHING so we might as well just follow our hearts and TTC now since you just never know what’s coming or what life has in store for you. I hope you get your baby very soon

sorry for those I’ve missed! I’ll read back and respond more.

AFM, 4ish dpo and just waiting. If things go how they have been my period will be here in 4 days. If I think about it much I feel all panicky so I’m trying to just not think about it...


----------



## MrsKatie

@Alligator also I am just Iike your husband haha, any tiny thing wakes me up and I’m up for hours. I am the worst sleeper ever but at least my kids will literally never be able to sneak out as teens cause they’d wake me up just attempting to open a window haha


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Hello ladies i am new to baby and bump i am 38 years old myself and my husband have been trying for a baby for some time well the story is i am 15 days late on af i have been
doing urine pregnancy test but they were coming up with nothing so i decided to get a blood test pregnancy test to see what was going on here are the results BFP


----------



## Jft1

Thanks @Kwipeh this has been my first month temping so I didn't know what to expect. 
I've had a few headaches which I never get. Light cramps today. I have a feeling AF will show tomorrow, but if not I'll test on Sunday. I'll be 14dpo by then. Usually my cycles are 31 days, today is day 32. 
I can't believe I had the willpower not to test today! If I get through tomorrow it'll be a miracle!


----------



## Deethehippy

@MrsKatie I am good thanks. Yes, my older children still live at home..they have both continued to work throughout the lockdown..my son works in a warehouse that sells online order items (John Lewis) and my daughter works for a medical recruitment company so both of their jobs have continued. I decided at the beginning of lockdown to either worry myself silly about Covid-19 since most of us were still 'out and about' in one form or another or just let it go and I went for the latter for my sanity. Of course..we are wise about hygiene and I have kept my younger two contained but I try not to let the media scare me anymore.
And today was our first trip to the playpark for the girls so nice to be doing normal things again.
I hope that the TWW flies by for you and you make it way beyond 8DPO. 

I just ordered a BBT thermometer and joined Fertility Friend! lol Want to know what the whole temp thing is all about. Can you temp in your mouth? (until the thermometer turns up?)

@Sarah Pearce I don't know anything about those HCG blood test pregnancy tests to be honest but there does seem to be a positive test line there...some women take a while to show positive on a urine test but I would advise a blood test to get a HCG number at the doctors..good luck.

Oh and I finally got some fertile CM this afternoon so fingers crossed O is gearing up to come along soon.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Sarah Pearce Good luck :dust:

@Deethehippy yay!


----------



## doggylover

Sarah Pearce said:


> Hello ladies i am new to baby and bump i am 38 years old myself and my husband have been trying for a baby for some time well the story is i am 15 days late on af i have been
> View attachment 1084281
> doing urine pregnancy test but they were coming up with nothing so i decided to get a blood test pregnancy test to see what was going on here are the results BFP

I would say that’s a bfp for sure!! Congrats! As long as they work the same way as urine tests that is, ive never seen a hpt that uses blood.


----------



## doggylover

So that’s us done for this cycle. I’m not convinced at all about my ovulation being when it is supposed to have been so I am quite confident it’s a BFN month.


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Bevziibubble said:


> @Sarah Pearce Good luck :dust:
> 
> @Deethehippy yay!

Thank you


----------



## Sarah Pearce

doggylover said:


> I would say that’s a bfp for sure!! Congrats! As long as they work the same way as urine tests that is, ive never seen a hpt that uses blood.

Thank you


----------



## Alligator

doggylover said:


> So that’s us done for this cycle. I’m not convinced at all about my ovulation being when it is supposed to have been so I am quite confident it’s a BFN month.

I'm sorry :( it's a rotten feeling but you may not be out! <3


----------



## Lightning7

@Deethehippy i love fun coincidences like that! My DH and I weren't born on same day but our birthdays are on the same rotation each year, so this year they are both Sundays, 11 weeks apart which I find cool, then my son was born 5 days early exactly 3 weeks before my birthday so now he is on the exact same day also hahaha it's so cool!!

@Jft1 im sorry you are going through the same limbo as @Alligator and I! Hope you get a positive test tomorrow!!

@ChibiLena @Leesa Good luck for your tests tomorrow ladies! Fx for you!!

@PinkCupcakes welcome! Hope it all goes well for you this month! What date would you like me to put you down for?

@Alligator sorry but I'm with your husband lol! Super light sleeper and take ages to fall asleep, his alarms drive me crazy hahaha :lol:

@Sarah Pearce welcome! I've never heard of those tests! Now I'm intrigued, where did you buy it from haha ;) hope your blood result is correct [-o&lt;

@tbfromlv yay for earlier ovulation!! Let me know what test date you want to go down for! :D

AFM 14dpo, officially 3 days late for AF haha temp still up, waiting for results on my very last strip test, probably BFN still just to keep things interesting lol.
Not wasting another FRER today unless strip test is a decent positive, have already used 2 and they are far too expensive to use every day even if I did buy a bulk pack on special so have 4 left :lol:

At this point I've decided I'm just going to enjoy having an extra few days with no AF, come what may, even though I have a slight niggling worry about ectopic with the positive then negative tests and no AF, my Mum had an ectopic and lost a tube so I guess it's always something I am aware of in the back of my mind as family history gives a higher chance.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Lightning7

ITS POSITIVE!!!! :happydance::dance::bfp:


----------



## Lightning7

Literally can not believe this happened on the cycle we only tried ONCE 2 days before Ovulation because ovulation came so early and I had run out of OPKs so wasn't expecting it! :lol: :roll: 
And I've officially lost faith in FRERs, it's completely BFN from same urine sample, sample had sat for 45min before I dipped FRER, maybe that's why? Don't know, anyway, my husband can't see that big obvious 2nd line on that strip :dohh:


----------



## MrsKatie

Aaaaah @Lightning7 congratulations!!! We only dtd once in my fertile window also 2 days before ovulation so you’re giving me hope! Beautiful bfp!!!


----------



## Lightning7

MrsKatie said:


> Aaaaah @Lightning7 congratulations!!! We only dtd once in my fertile window also 2 days before ovulation so you’re giving me hope! Beautiful bfp!!!

Thank you! Got my fingers crossed for your BFP also!! :dust:


----------



## Lightning7

Ok just realised it was the day before O that we BD :lol: but still only once! Normally it's like every 1-2 days for a week!


----------



## tdog

@Lightning7 yey congratulations :wohoo: xx


----------



## Nixnax

Lightning7 said:


> ITS POSITIVE!!!! :happydance::dance::bfp:
> 
> View attachment 1084284

Yay :wohoo: so pleased to see this


----------



## Alligator

Oh @Lightning7 that is so clear and obvious and how the heck did FRER not pick it up?? YAY! Congrats!


----------



## Lightning7

Thank you @tdog and @Nixnax and @Alligator 

And I have no idea Alligator! So confused with that!!! It's so obvious and I've never had the slightest line on these tests before and they are 25miu whereas FRER are meant to be like 12ish I thought? So weird!! I only have 3 FRER left now so might wait a couple days to test again


----------



## Lightning7

Here's the weirdly negative FRER!


----------



## lisaalove

@Lightning7 just wanted to peek in to say I see it!!!!! 

Also to everyone else I've still been creeping and reading along. Hoping I get to see more BFPs!


----------



## FTale

Pink: I've seen that combo work for some. I've personally never had a trigger without IUI but have wanted to try it with clomid to get the most out of my ovaries which do respond to stimulation. I think I am going to toss that thought out to my RE who is game for IVF in a few months. I am still hoping to find a good egg on my own.

I was just rereading you post and YIKES ! You had to wait 4 months just to get af going again. I am so sorry. I am crossing everything that the trigger releases some good eggs for you. I am hoping to ovulate on that Monday naturally so will be right close to you on ovualating.

Do you feel ovulation in any way?


----------



## FTale

Lighting: I see a very faint line after gazing closer...I can't stand frer...needlessly confusing.


----------



## tbfromlv

@Lightning7 omg congrats that’s a beautiful line! FRER have been crazy. I saw a girls post where she basically had a TON of different brand tests and digital that said pregnant and FRER said BFN. And when she was maybe 5 weeks or so she started getting a faint line on FRER. Who knows! But that definitely is a BFP! So happy for you! Also, I hear the day before O is actually best because the swimmers are already there to meet the egg! Perfect!


----------



## tbfromlv

Also, here’s that blazer I was looking for! I usually have a longer surge and probably will O late tomorrow. Either way, we BD 2 days ago, today, will again tonight and tomorrow! I’m so freaking giddy that I am ovulating on my own so early! Lol


----------



## Alligator

@Lightning7 cant wait for your next test. Fx! You gave me some hope but I got a BFN on an IC tonight lol! Oh well! 

@tbfromlv yay! Go get the egg!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lightning7 said:


> ITS POSITIVE!!!! :happydance::dance::bfp:
> 
> View attachment 1084284

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

tbfromlv said:


> Also, here’s that blazer I was looking for! I usually have a longer surge and probably will O late tomorrow. Either way, we BD 2 days ago, today, will again tonight and tomorrow! I’m so freaking giddy that I am ovulating on my own so early! Lol
> 
> View attachment 1084298

Yay, good luck!!


----------



## Jft1

@Lightning7 I'm so happy for you, congratulations! 

My temp is still up, 13dpo today and bfn on one of the cheap frers, answer I think they're called. 

I wish the witch would hurry up so I can move onto next cycle


----------



## doggylover

Lightning7 said:


> ITS POSITIVE!!!! :happydance::dance::bfp:
> 
> View attachment 1084284

AMAZING!!!!!!! Congratulations! What a blazing positive! H&h 9mo!


----------



## Deethehippy

Lightning - I’m so thrilled for you! Congratulations! :headspin::happydance:
I’ve never really used FRER’s and now don’t think I ever will.
Can’t wait to see more tests of yours :)


----------



## ChibiLena

@Lightning7 What a beautiul line, congratulations!!!

My test result this morning was nothing that I would call concrete either way. :-k
I see a faint line because I want to see one, but couldn't catch a picture of it for the life of me. Will try again tomorrow, hoping for a clearer line. [-o&lt;


----------



## Jessylou4

Congratulations ladies on the BFPs!! So pleased for you all
I’m out this cycle but I wasn’t expecting much. Didn’t ovulate until CD22 after my chemical last cycle. 
Onto the next one Xx


----------



## Kwipeh

ChibiLena said:


> @Lightning7 What a beautiul line, congratulations!!!
> 
> My test result this morning was nothing that I would call concrete either way. :-k
> I see a faint line because I want to see one, but couldn't catch a picture of it for the life of me. Will try again tomorrow, hoping for a clearer line. [-o&lt;

Crossing my fingers for you! Maybe it’s the start of your BFP, whoop! 

I tested this morning and got a stark white BFN. We’ll see what happens over the next few days.


----------



## Lightning7

Thanks ladies!! I'm so happy! Still partly in disbelief too! I honestly thought I was out this month and that it wasn't going to happen for us anytime in the near future, hubbys telling me not to get my hopes up and i know I shouldn't but I cant help it after that awesome line!



lisaalove said:


> @Lightning7 just wanted to peek in to say I see it!!!!!
> 
> Also to everyone else I've still been creeping and reading along. Hoping I get to see more BFPs!

Thanks @lisaalove <3 hope your little bean is doing well! Almost to the end of that 1st trimester! I occasionally pop into the pregnancy groups to see how all my old TTC buddies are getting along! :D

@ChibiLena I hope you get a blazing positive in the next few days!!

Aww Alligator I'm still hopeful for you!!

@tbfromlv and @Deethehippy Yeah it's crazy, with my first 2 pregnancies back in 2017, FRER showed a strong line at 14dpo both times!! So for these 3 to show nothing at 11, 13 & 14dpo seems odd!! Especially when this 25miu strip got such an awesome line! I think I'll wait a couple days to test again since I only have FRER left, hubby doesn't see this OBVIOUS line since the strip is small #-oMen!! Lol! Hes like I can't see that! Where's the big tests? Don't you have any left? :roll: So I don't think he'll completely believe it til he sees it on a FRER! :rofl:

@tb so glad you are ovulating earlier! good luck with catching that eggy!!


----------



## Lightning7

Jft1 said:


> @Lightning7 I'm so happy for you, congratulations!
> 
> My temp is still up, 13dpo today and bfn on one of the cheap frers, answer I think they're called.
> 
> I wish the witch would hurry up so I can move onto next cycle

Thanks @Jft1 I'm still hopeful for you, my 13dpo test was negative too haha so your truly not out til the witch shows! ;)


----------



## Nixnax

@Lightning7 I'd get a digital next.... he cant deny that one :haha:


----------



## Lightning7

tbfromlv said:


> @Lightning7 omg congrats that’s a beautiful line! FRER have been crazy. I saw a girls post where she basically had a TON of different brand tests and digital that said pregnant and FRER said BFN. And when she was maybe 5 weeks or so she started getting a faint line on FRER. Who knows! But that definitely is a BFP! So happy for you! Also, I hear the day before O is actually best because the swimmers are already there to meet the egg! Perfect!

Haha good to know! I still wonder how I got it this month in one try when these were some of my previous months lol!


----------



## FTale

Lightning7 said:


> ITS POSITIVE!!!! :happydance::dance::bfp:
> 
> View attachment 1084284

Just saw this one....SO clear, Congrats!!:dance:


----------



## Jft1

Clutching at straws here.. But could I maybe have implanted at 10dpo and that's why I'm not seeing a positive yet? I was going by the 7dpo dip.


----------



## FTale

Jft1: That drop at 10dpo then rise really looks like it could have been implantation. I always hope for that exact rise for myself but I dont usually recover like that.
Fx!!!


----------



## ChibiLena

Jft1 said:


> Clutching at straws here.. But could I maybe have implanted at 10dpo and that's why I'm not seeing a positive yet? I was going by the 7dpo dip.
> 
> View attachment 1084321

Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Jft1 said:


> Clutching at straws here.. But could I maybe have implanted at 10dpo and that's why I'm not seeing a positive yet? I was going by the 7dpo dip.
> 
> View attachment 1084321

Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Jft1

Thanks @FTale i wasn't sure exactly what to look for. Praying it's a good sign! 

Thanks @ChibiLena & @Bevziibubble , feel like this has been the longest tww ever!


----------



## Alligator

@Lightning7 do you have any more cheapies to take?! Fx! 

@Jft1 I hope you see something on your tests tomorrow! 

@ChibiLena i hope your eyes don’t deceive you! I’m like that too. But fx it’s there! 

no af yet this morning, the last 3-4 cycles she’s arrived on CD 30 to give me 29 day cycles but there is some randomness to my cycles since my daughter, sometimes 29 slam times 30-31. One time 33. Bfn on a cheapie at 15dpo so just waiting for her to arrive now! My BBT should arrive today too so I’ll get it all set up and ready to go tomorrow am!


----------



## Kwipeh

Jft1 said:


> Clutching at straws here.. But could I maybe have implanted at 10dpo and that's why I'm not seeing a positive yet? I was going by the 7dpo dip.
> 
> View attachment 1084321

Your chart looks super promising! That 10dpo is my key suspect for implantation. I feel like your BFP is round the corner! Fx!!!!


----------



## Lightning7

@Jft1 I definitely think it could be possible from your chart! Pretty sure I implanted at 9dpo and i didn't get a strong definite positive until today at 14dpo. Fx for you!!! 

@Alligator nope, no cheapies left :lol: I was due to order more HCG and LH strips this week after AF hit hahaha! Surely FRER will show something day after tomorrow though since I'll be 16dpo!


----------



## Lightning7

Nixnax said:


> @Lightning7 I'd get a digital next.... he cant deny that one :haha:

Hahaha may have to do that!!


----------



## StarryEyes.

Bevziibubble said:


> @StarryEyes. The Good luck :dust:

Thank you!



MrsKatie said:


> @Alligator ugh I’m so sorry :( I keep saying they need to have something like a blood sugar monitor but for hcg, prick your finger and put it on the test strip and get a hcg number reading so we aren’t squinting at lines and wondering about faulty tests endlessly.
> 
> @Suggerhoney thinking of you honey, you will get that rainbow baby I know it.
> 
> @Deethehippy how are you feeling? Do your older kids live at home too? How’s the family holding up during this crazy time?
> 
> @StarryEyes. how long have you been using OPKs? My lines are super inconsistent until bam they’re positive. What CD are you on?
> 
> @Kwipeh hope your temp goes back up!!! Fx Fx Fx
> 
> @PinkCupcakes welcome! My sister is crazy organized and a huge planner and she and her husband (who happens to be my husband’s brother!) have been waiting and saving and planning before TTC... and then this god awful pandemic hit, and she was like wow, you know, all the waiting and planning in the world doesn’t prepare you for EVERYTHING so we might as well just follow our hearts and TTC now since you just never know what’s coming or what life has in store for you. I hope you get your baby very soon
> 
> sorry for those I’ve missed! I’ll read back and respond more.
> 
> AFM, 4ish dpo and just waiting. If things go how they have been my period will be here in 4 days. If I think about it much I feel all panicky so I’m trying to just not think about it...

only just started using them this cycle, my one this morning looked a little darker but still a mile off being positive! That’s good to know a positive can just come out of nowhere though, I’ve been expecting it to build up...



Lightning7 said:


> ITS POSITIVE!!!! :happydance::dance::bfp:
> 
> View attachment 1084284

Omg!! That’s is amazing!! Congratulations! :bfp:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yay @Lightning7 that was a great line so happy for you hon. Its so well deserved \\:D/

@Jft1 im keeping everything crossed for u hon. Ure chart looks so promising[-o&lt;


Sorry ive been MIA dont really feel like i belong here. 
AF stopped yesterday. Woke up today panicking because I felt lots of liquid come out and it was watery CM. This is what happened after my last chemical on CD7 and I ending up O on CD8. (Far to early) 
Well im only on CD6 and thought oh no not again but i did 3 opks and all negative.
Im still worrying like mad my body is gearing up tho. 
I really hope O holds off for another 6 days at least[-o&lt;
Starting temping this morning my 6th chart:coffee:
Temp was very low. 

Feeling very anxous I just dont want to O to early. :sad1:

Really hope this will be our month and we get a sticky healthy beanie[-o&lt;
Not feeling hopeful tho, 
No dought it will just end in BFNs and AF like it always does. 

So hard to be happy and positive when every month is a let down. 
:-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

To any BFPs ive missed congratulations 

To those still waiting. Ive got it all crossed.b

To those Ovulating. Good luck. 

To those that the :witch: got
Im so sorry. 

Sending loads of extra sticky baby dust. Praying all of us waiting for those magical 2 lines get blazing :bfp: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust:


----------



## tbfromlv

Suggerhoney said:


> Yay @Lightning7 that was a great line so happy for you hon. Its so well deserved \\:D/
> 
> @Jft1 im keeping everything crossed for u hon. Ure chart looks so promising[-o&lt;
> 
> 
> Sorry ive been MIA dont really feel like i belong here.
> AF stopped yesterday. Woke up today panicking because I felt lots of liquid come out and it was watery CM. This is what happened after my last chemical on CD7 and I ending up O on CD8. (Far to early)
> Well im only on CD6 and thought oh no not again but i did 3 opks and all negative.
> Im still worrying like mad my body is gearing up tho.
> I really hope O holds off for another 6 days at least[-o&lt;
> Starting temping this morning my 6th chart:coffee:
> Temp was very low.
> 
> Feeling very anxous I just dont want to O to early. :sad1:
> 
> Really hope this will be our month and we get a sticky healthy beanie[-o&lt;
> Not feeling hopeful tho,
> No dought it will just end in BFNs and AF like it always does.
> 
> So hard to be happy and positive when every month is a let down.
> :-(

I’m so sorry you’re feeling down! But you most definitely belong here! We are all here for you and each other! TTC is hard. I also hope your body isn’t trying to O early. FXd for you!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

tbfromlv said:


> I’m so sorry you’re feeling down! But you most definitely belong here! We are all here for you and each other! TTC is hard. I also hope your body isn’t trying to O early. FXd for you!!

Thanks u sweetheart. Fixed for u to hon <3


----------



## Nixnax

Suggerhoney said:


> Yay @Lightning7 that was a great line so happy for you hon. Its so well deserved \\:D/
> 
> @Jft1 im keeping everything crossed for u hon. Ure chart looks so promising[-o&lt;
> 
> 
> Sorry ive been MIA dont really feel like i belong here.
> AF stopped yesterday. Woke up today panicking because I felt lots of liquid come out and it was watery CM. This is what happened after my last chemical on CD7 and I ending up O on CD8. (Far to early)
> Well im only on CD6 and thought oh no not again but i did 3 opks and all negative.
> Im still worrying like mad my body is gearing up tho.
> I really hope O holds off for another 6 days at least[-o&lt;
> Starting temping this morning my 6th chart:coffee:
> Temp was very low.
> 
> Feeling very anxous I just dont want to O to early. :sad1:
> 
> Really hope this will be our month and we get a sticky healthy beanie[-o&lt;
> Not feeling hopeful tho,
> No dought it will just end in BFNs and AF like it always does.
> 
> So hard to be happy and positive when every month is a let down.
> :-(

 You do belong here lady, you are trying as hard as the rest of us. Please dont feel like you dont belong :hugs: sending you lots of luck :dust::dust:


----------



## Alligator

@Suggerhoney you 100% belong here! Don’t get it twisted! I know it’s hard seeing bfn. Hopefully your body resets and you don’t O for some days yet! 
No AF yet but lots of creamy/watery CM and some cramps. I hope today or tomorrow!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney You definitely belong here!! :hugs:


----------



## Jft1

@Alligator @Kwipeh @Lightning7 @Suggerhoney thank you so much lovely ladies. I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up Hut also praying I get a bfp tomorrow. I've got a frer which I could use with fmu, but having read everyone's comments I don't know if I even trust it. I've got sweety fox tests coming tomorrow that @tdog recommended so I don't know if I should wait for them.
Will keep you updated with my temp in the morning x


----------



## tdog

Jft1 said:


> @Alligator @Kwipeh @Lightning7 @Suggerhoney thank you so much lovely ladies. I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up Hut also praying I get a bfp tomorrow. I've got a frer which I could use with fmu, but having read everyone's comments I don't know if I even trust it. I've got sweety fox tests coming tomorrow that @tdog recommended so I don't know if I should wait for them.
> Will keep you updated with my temp in the morning x

I'd wait for the sweety fox personally I saw my :bfp: on them first :) good luck lovely xx


----------



## tdog

Jft1 said:


> @Alligator @Kwipeh @Lightning7 @Suggerhoney thank you so much lovely ladies. I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up Hut also praying I get a bfp tomorrow. I've got a frer which I could use with fmu, but having read everyone's comments I don't know if I even trust it. I've got sweety fox tests coming tomorrow that @tdog recommended so I don't know if I should wait for them.
> Will keep you updated with my temp in the morning x

Oh and your chart is looking amazing aswell xx


----------



## Jft1

tdog said:


> Oh and your chart is looking amazing aswell xx

Thanks lovely. Let's see what tomorrow brings! Can't wait for your scan to see if it's twins lol xx


----------



## MrsKatie

Good luck to everyone!! @tdog I’ve never heard of sweets Fox, wonder if they have them here... I have like 35 pregmates and 3 frer gonna save for when period is actually late, which would still be only 9 dpo...

@Suggerhoney we love you, stick around!

5dpo, period due Tuesday, it’s freaking me out!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwww thanks ladies ure all so nice. 
Im hoping i may be able to test on the last day of the month but it depends on ovulation. 
Always hate this part. Waiting to O and also when u know ure out and waiting for AF is just the worse. 
Hopefully my ovulation test won't be postive untill Thursday onwards. [-o&lt;

My cycle was 30 days last cycle I used to have a 30 day cycle years ago and im wondering if my cycles have now regulated since coming off the mini pill back in Feb. 
My cycles have been iregular since I stopped it. 

24 days
28 days
26 days
23 days
And then last cycle 30 days. 

The 23 day cycle was after the chemical.


----------



## Jft1

Suggerhoney said:


> Awwww thanks ladies ure all so nice.
> Im hoping i may be able to test on the last day of the month but it depends on ovulation.
> Always hate this part. Waiting to O and also when u know ure out and waiting for AF is just the worse.
> Hopefully my ovulation test won't be postive untill Thursday onwards. [-o&lt;
> 
> My cycle was 30 days last cycle I used to have a 30 day cycle years ago and im wondering if my cycles have now regulated since coming off the mini pill back in Feb.
> My cycles have been iregular since I stopped it.
> 
> 24 days
> 28 days
> 26 days
> 23 days
> And then last cycle 30 days.
> 
> The 23 day cycle was after the chemical.

I was just moaning about this tonight hon. I wish I never went back on the pill. Mine have been 30, 30, 31 and currently on cd33. I'd rather short cycles like you, I feel like I wait forever to o then forever for AF, I'm driving myself mad. Feeling up and down and deflated like you so I know how you feel


----------



## Deethehippy

@Lightning - I want to see more tests!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lightning7 said:


> Think I'm having a miscarriage :sad2: temp nose dived this morning, have had the worst cramping all day and light spotting. Have been out at a party and wishing I were home in bed all day today. :sad1:

I'm so sorry. Praying everything will be OK :hugs:


----------



## ChibiLena

To add more depressing thoughts, I'm out. I started spotting today (was only due for af tomorrow), my face broke out (sure sign of af), and all three tests that I had taken today are stark white, even in my optimistic opinion. On to August then *sigh*.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Lightning - I’m so sorry.....I really hope you are ok and there could be some hope left. Did you test again?

Alligator - chemicals can delay AF..it happened to me in May. I’m so sorry, I hope AF hurries up if she’s coming.

Chibilena - I’m so sorry for AF.

Well I didn’t get any BD in last night in the end so ill try and start tonight and see what today’s OPK says. Hope to ovulate by Wednesday.

Hope everyone’s Sunday goes ok xx


----------



## Nixnax

Oh @Lightning7, I hope it's just a slight bleed because you would normally be on AF. Keep testing, hope the lines get darker. Whant to give you a bug hug.


----------



## Nixnax

3dpo today :coffee: feeling breezy. Had a massive headache last night and went to bed early. Feeling fine today.


----------



## tdog

Nixnax said:


> 3dpo today :coffee: feeling breezy. Had a massive headache last night and went to bed early. Feeling fine today.

Oh I had a headache from 2dpo-6dpo so have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Jft1

No temp drop this morning, but I've spotted a bit. I don't usually get spotting, AF usually starts full flow and terrible cramps. I've not had cramps, just spotting when I wipe. Sigh. I've got a strange pinching at my left hand side too.


----------



## Kwipeh

@Jft1 and @ChibiLena, kmfx for you two. You’re not out until AF shows, inspite of anything else that happens. Hugs babes.


----------



## Kwipeh

I’ve been journaling my symptoms and I noticed I don’t have some of my usual AF symptoms. My lower back usually hurts like a beast for days before AF but that’s not been the case so far. Just one or two days of backache and that was it.

Also don’t have the painful boobs. They were only mildly tender yesterday for a few hours.

I’m 11dpo and still testing BFN but I think I might have seen a squinter on my first test today. It’s super light and is either just a shadow or a figment of my imagination. We’ll see.

AF is due in three days. I’m hoping it stays the f away!


----------



## Deethehippy

Kwipeh said:


> I’ve been journaling my symptoms and I noticed I don’t have some of my usual AF symptoms. My lower back usually hurts like a beast for days before AF but that’s not been the case so far. Just one or two days of backache and that was it.
> 
> Also don’t have the painful boobs. They were only mildly tender yesterday for a few hours.
> 
> I’m 11dpo and still testing BFN but I think I might have seen a squinter on my first test today. It’s super light and is either just a shadow or a figment of my imagination. We’ll see.
> 
> AF is due in three days. I’m hoping it stays the f away!

Ohhh good luck, all sounds promising! Can you photograph the BFN squinter? I love staring at tests.


----------



## doggylover

Lightning7 said:


> Think I'm having a miscarriage :sad2: temp nose dived this morning, have had the worst cramping all day and light spotting. Have been out at a party and wishing I were home in bed all day today. :sad1:

Oh lightning, I’m so sorry. Fingers crossed your temp goes back up tomorrow and the spotting stops ASAP. Sending lots of hugs. 



ChibiLena said:


> To add more depressing thoughts, I'm out. I started spotting today (was only due for af tomorrow), my face broke out (sure sign of af), and all three tests that I had taken today are stark white, even in my optimistic opinion. On to August then *sigh*.

So sorry ☹️



Nixnax said:


> 3dpo today :coffee: feeling breezy. Had a massive headache last night and went to bed early. Feeling fine today.

I had a bad headache the last two days around O as well. It’s gone today thankfully. 

I swear when you are TTC you Ov symptoms and af symptoms seem to change every cycle. Just to keep us on our toes?!


----------



## Deethehippy

What do you think ladies? Is today’s OPK test positive? Taken at 15 minutes (says you can wait upto 30) 
Will post again if it gets any darker.


----------



## Deethehippy

Better picture


----------



## Lightning7

Thanks ladies <3 you are all amazing I don't know what I'd do without all your support over all these months. Hubby asked what's going on this morning, I told him and he's like "oh that's a shame, its ok there's always next time!" :dohh: meanwhile I'm over here dying of cramps and feeling sooo sad :cry:

My heart is trying to tell me the cramps are just an IBS flare up caused by being stressed, I am prone to that and TMI but I have the loose BM that go with the IBS cramps, however with the spotting combined with the temp drop my head knows I'm losing the baby :sad2:this is exactly how my last MC went - minus the temp drop as I wasn't tracking BBT.

The spotting is bright red but only when I wipe every time, none on pad yet. 

I haven't tested again because I have only FRER left so there's no point wasting them. I'll know in the next day or so anyway but I'm 99% sure it's a miscarriage. :cry:

Hope everyone else has better luck, sorry your out ChibiLena, I'll probably see you in August. Jft1 I hope your spotting is IB and you get that BFP!

I'm not in the right frame of mind for updating front page right now but I'll get to it in the next day or so.

@Deethehippy I'd say that OPK is either positive or very very close to it!


----------



## Vicbrenan

Good luck ladies!!’ 

13dpo here and still getting BFN so I’m out. Into the next cycle!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lightning7 said:


> Thanks ladies <3 you are all amazing I don't know what I'd do without all your support over all these months. Hubby asked what's going on this morning, I told him and he's like "oh that's a shame, its ok there's always next time!" :dohh: meanwhile I'm over here dying of cramps and feeling sooo sad :cry:
> 
> My heart is trying to tell me the cramps are just an IBS flare up caused by being stressed, I am prone to that and TMI but I have the loose BM that go with the IBS cramps, however with the spotting combined with the temp drop my head knows I'm losing the baby :sad2:this is exactly how my last MC went - minus the temp drop as I wasn't tracking BBT.
> 
> The spotting is bright red but only when I wipe every time, none on pad yet.
> 
> I haven't tested again because I have only FRER left so there's no point wasting them. I'll know in the next day or so anyway but I'm 99% sure it's a miscarriage. :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone else has better luck, sorry your out ChibiLena, I'll probably see you in August. Jft1 I hope your spotting is IB and you get that BFP!
> 
> I'm not in the right frame of mind for updating front page right now but I'll get to it in the next day or so.
> 
> @Deethehippy I'd say that OPK is either positive or very very close to it!

I'm thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Vicbrenan said:


> Good luck ladies!!’
> 
> 13dpo here and still getting BFN so I’m out. Into the next cycle!

:hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

So sorry lightning :hugs:

Dee that's very dark, I'd say positive.


----------



## Kwipeh

Deethehippy said:


> Better picture
> 
> View attachment 1084348

Looks positive to me but I reckon the next one will be even darker.


----------



## Kwipeh

Lightning7 said:


> Thanks ladies <3 you are all amazing I don't know what I'd do without all your support over all these months. Hubby asked what's going on this morning, I told him and he's like "oh that's a shame, its ok there's always next time!" :dohh: meanwhile I'm over here dying of cramps and feeling sooo sad :cry:
> 
> My heart is trying to tell me the cramps are just an IBS flare up caused by being stressed, I am prone to that and TMI but I have the loose BM that go with the IBS cramps, however with the spotting combined with the temp drop my head knows I'm losing the baby :sad2:this is exactly how my last MC went - minus the temp drop as I wasn't tracking BBT.
> 
> The spotting is bright red but only when I wipe every time, none on pad yet.
> 
> I haven't tested again because I have only FRER left so there's no point wasting them. I'll know in the next day or so anyway but I'm 99% sure it's a miscarriage. :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone else has better luck, sorry your out ChibiLena, I'll probably see you in August. Jft1 I hope your spotting is IB and you get that BFP!
> 
> I'm not in the right frame of mind for updating front page right now but I'll get to it in the next day or so.
> 
> @Deethehippy I'd say that OPK is either positive or very very close to it!

So sorry, @Lightning7. Sometimes men are completely clueless about how these things affect us. Crossing my fingers all will be well for you and if this isn’t the one, August will hopefully work out better. Big hug!


----------



## Kwipeh

Vicbrenan said:


> Good luck ladies!!’
> 
> 13dpo here and still getting BFN so I’m out. Into the next cycle!

Fx for you that you’re not out yet. You never know! Good luck!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Sorry I have been MIA. I'll try to catch up. Life has been so busy. I'm still waiting to O. Congrats to those that got a BFP and sorry to those who didn't. Sending you all baby dust


----------



## Jft1

@Lightning7 I'm so sorry. Men don't really get it. I got a bit upset this morning too and DH said the same - there's always next month. He doesn't get that I wanted it this month, not next month. Anyway, praying for a positive outcome for you. 

@Deethehippy I'd say positive, I use those tests and they rarely get any darker. Good luck catching the egg! 

I'm still spotting lightly, it's mostly when I wipe. Only a little bit got onto the pad. Still got pinches at the left and my right ovary has a dull ache. Did a cheap coop test, only an hour hold but it was stark white bfn. The sweety fox come tonight so I'll use one with fmu if AF hasn't got any heavier. I'm not expecting a positive now, surely by 14dpo I'd have seen one. It's just been an off cycle I think.


----------



## Alligator

I’m so sorry @Lightning7 its so unfair! Big hugs. 

@Deethehippy looks positive to me! 

@ChibiLena im sorry girl! Hang in there. 

afm AF arrived this AM so into August! I’m happy she didn’t take too long. What a weird cycle! I’m feeling guilty trying again next month if my sister delays her wedding yet again.... ugh. I know in my heart I want to try because how long do you delay for... months? I can’t wrap my head around that!


----------



## Kwipeh

@Deethehippy here you go love. I‘ve been squinting at it and I’ve come to the conclusion that it’s all in my head, but go ahead and enjoy squinting. LOL.


----------



## Danizzychar

Hi ladies I've been Mia had my big 30th birthday yesterday .. I had some time out af is 6 days late but still bfn.. I this is another stupid cycle.... They have all been between 40 and 90 days since coming off the pill in September... I all my blood work is normal.. So I have a ultrasound on the 26th oh sperm test.. I then to start clomid in August..

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Danizzychar said:


> Hi ladies I've been Mia had my big 30th birthday yesterday .. I had some time out af is 6 days late but still bfn.. I this is another stupid cycle.... They have all been between 40 and 90 days since coming off the pill in September... I all my blood work is normal.. So I have a ultrasound on the 26th oh sperm test.. I then to start clomid in August..
> 
> Hope you are all well xx

Happy birthday for yesterday :) 

Good luck!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh no @Lightning7 this is not the update I wanted to see from you I feel absolutely crushed for you and just want to jump into the screen and give u the biggest hug. 
Im still holding on to hope that ure temp goes back up and the spotting stops. Keeping it all crossed for you. Don't worry about the front page its totally understandable ure not in the right place to update it right now. 
Praying for u right now hon[-o&lt;


@Alligator so sorry hon. Yes chemicals can make AF yet. Im almost certain I've had another one i was 2 days late but ive had chemicals in the past and been up to a week late. 
Im just so very sorry ure going through this. 

@Jft1 so sorry for the BFN hon it totally sucks I know. Praying ure temp stays up and u do still get ure BFP. Fingers and toes crossed. Praying for all u ladies. 

@Deethehippy id call that a positive hon. Sending u so much baby dust right now. Praying this is ure month my lovely. 


To everyone else im so sorry for the BFNS 
And so sorry to those that are out and AF has showed. 
Thinking of u all and sending u all massive hugs hugs:hugs:

AFM 
More EWCM today and im only on CD7. 
OPK still very negative so praying O is still a good while away yet. We have dtd just in case. 
I had a good 6 days of firtile cm last cycle so maybe thats whats happening this time. Ive a feeling O will be a bit earlier but hoping it won't be to early. Just need to get past the next 3 days without a positive OPK[-o&lt;


----------



## Alligator

Keeping my fingers crossed for you @Suggerhoney. Good news about the OPK being negative! 

my daughter is going through a huge mommy phase currently! As I type this she’s sitting beside me saying mommy mommy mommy over and over! Oh my! She would barely let me get dressed this morning! 

I have a busy work week coming up which I hope will distract me from AF and waiting to O. That’s always a snooze fest. Then i have two more weeks of holidays - we were mandated to take them due to some budget and government changes at work, it’s all a bit annoying but 2 weeks off will be nice, it’ll be right during O and the TWW though so plenty of time to obsess! My husband is still working and what with all the restrictions we aren’t going anywhere, maybe a long weekend in the mountains if we can swing it.


----------



## Nixnax

Oh this is not a good month for us ladies so far. Biggest hugs to @Alligator and @Lightning7. I hope your temp goes through the roof tomorrow and it was all a nasty dream.

@Deethehippy that's a positive, get busy.

AFM nothing to report. Just thinking about all of you


----------



## tbfromlv

@Deethehippy definitely positive! Go get that BD on :)

@Lightning7 oh love I hope that’s not what is happening. Some women spot in early pregnancy. I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

@Suggerhoney maybe you have several days of fertile cm and very short surge? I would just BD every other day just in case. 

@Kwipeh i feel like I can see something faint on that test. But I cannot tell if it has color or if it’s possibly an indent? FXd! You’re still early!


----------



## doggylover

@Deethehippy looks positive to me! I find a good way to check is to turn it on it’s end, or over totally so it’s upside down and control is on the left instead of right. Always seems to help me see the colour difference more clearly. 

also I read the leaflet of my new opk (after finding the ones I’ve been using were a year out of date ) and it said positive was nearly as dark, as dark and didn’t even mention darker. Thought that was interesting as usually it is just as dark Or darker.


----------



## kksy9b

Finally sitting down to catch up!! Weekends are spent with the hubby and kiddos so have to try and sneak time in when I can! Kids are eating lunch now so starting to go through the 11 pages (!) lol Love being in a chatty group!!

@tdog LOVE the progression!! Definitely not upsetting to see. I pray that everyone sees those same beautiful lines and am so so happy to celebrate everyone as they get them!

@Deethehippy if you need a break, totally understand and support that decision to take care of yourself. but please don't leave because of "not belonging." Your feelings month to month are as valid as anyone of any age. We are here to support you and lift you up through every step along the way. I hope your exam gives you some answers :hugs: . I would recommend waiting until your BBT shows up and not relying on a regular thermometer to temp with. The most important thing with temping is to temp at basically the same time every day (I give myself 30 minutes to either side of my normal time). And to do it first thing in the morning. You don't want to get out of bed, take a drink of water, anything. Alarm goes off, grab your thermometer. Which BBT thermometer did you order? Looks positive to me, get to BDing!!! Good luck catching that eggy!

@StarryEyes. how is your chart looking hun? Did FF ever take off the CH? I hope your OPK turns positive soon!!

@salamander91 :hugs: i'm sorry for the frustrating cycles. it can be so hard when your body isn't cooperating. has your doctor been able to give you any guidance?

@Hevalouaddict I'm sorry that the journey for another baby has been such a long road. :hugs::hugs: Does your DH have secondary issues from shingles? My understanding (only because I had them when I was 20 and talked to the doctor about it) is that it normally doesn't affect fertility. If it's too invasive of a question, you can just ignore, I'm just curious because things can always affect people differently. Also, I'm sorry about the MIL issues and not respecting your religion and your families choices.

@FTale FX you ovulate soon!! and hope your busy week of work passes quickly for you! what kind of work do you do?

@doggylover Hmm.. how much time was between testing with your opks? you could have missed the surge. Mine went from positive to negative in less than 24 hours. Do you temp as well? Still wishing you the best of luck!! Will you try to test early or no?

@Alligator :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry hun. I wouldn't postpone TTC for your sisters wedding. I am sure she will understand if you're pregnant/have a baby for the wedding. i find the bbt to be easy to do after the first few days and pretty non-evasive into your life. I use the free version of FF and think that it works for me...just depends how analytical you want to be about your chart! Glad you are getting some time off of work soon to relax a bit! Weekend get away to the mountains sounds great! DH told me yesterday we need to start planning a get away for August for a few days!

@Jft1 no need to feel selfish about feeling bad. everyone has the right to feel how they feel, regardless of how long they have been trying. TTC is HARD and seeing negatives is never easy.We all understand that frustration. I think all, or at least the overwhelming majority, of women on these forums are rooting for each other. We all want to see one another have healthy pregnancies and be a support in raising those children up. Praying that you see a BFP soon :hugs: Your chart is looking great so far!! Definitely could have been an implantation dip!

@Nixnax yay for ovulating!! I hope you caught that eggy!! Glad we get to be tww buddies!!

@drudai how you're feeling is totally valid and I'm sorry that your experiences on the forum have left you with a sour taste in your mouth. I think people can "feel bad" when they haven't been trying long because they are trying to be sensitive to those who have been trying for a long time. they don't want it to seem like they are flaunting that they had an easier time. i'm blessed that with my boys we fell pregnant easily. But I have several close friends and family who have struggled with infertility. Some that took years to get their babies, some that are still walking through it. I try to be sensitive IRL to them and try to do the same thing on the forum. I don't ever feel bad for my own experiences, but I try to not talk about it much with those that are struggling unless they invite the conversation because it can be hard for them to hear. I've been on and off these forums for 7 years now and generally speaking, I have found the women here to be super supportive and uplifting to each other, no matter where they are in the journey. I certainly hope you stay around, I would love to continue to hear your story and where you are. However, I also completely understand feeling the need to step away :hugs;

@Suggerhoney praying ovulation comes at it's normal time and not early for you! have you spoken with your doctor yet? I doubt they would make you wait a full year to be seen. And you ABSOLUTELY belong here :hugs::hugs:

@Lightning7 Biggest hugs to you :hugs::hugs: Your temp is still well above cover so don't look at that alone. You can have cramping or light bleeding in early pregnancy and everything still be okay. Have you tested at all again? Praying the bleeding has stopped. Take whatever time you need, we totally understand

@ChibiLena :hugs::hugs:

@Leesa good luck with testing!!

@tbfromlv OPK looks great!! Hope you were able to get some good BDing in!!

@PinkCupcakes I don't have experience with the trigger shot and letrozole but wish you the best of luck!!!

@Kwipeh I know temp drops can be scary but at 9dpo are also really exciting!! how is your temp doing today? You are still so early...hopefully in the coming days you see a clear positive! 

@MrsKatie KMFX for you!!! Will you test early or wait until AF is late?

@Sarah Pearce I've never used those tests, but definitely see the line with it. With being so late with AF, I would get ahold of the doctor to get blood work done to confirm. Best of luck!!

@Jessylou4 :hugs::hugs: good luck for next month!

@Pnutsprincess Good luck this month!!

@Danizzychar Happy birthday and welcome to the 30s club!! I'm sorry your cycle is giving you trouble and hope you get some answers soon!

-----------------------------------
AFM, FF finally gave me my crosshairs at CD16, putting me at 3 dpo today. Realistically, I think we are in with 2 good chances being 1 and 3 days before O. But there could have been some super sperm in there too who made it 5 days too lol. Feeling good about our timing and now it's just up to nature! Going to hold off to testing until probably Friday (8dpo). I don't expect to see anything and will try to just do once a day through next weekend and then next Monday (11dpo) start going ham hahaha. Hoping to not think about it too much this week. I have blood work to get done tomorrow to check hormone levels (this was scheduled before we decided to start ttc this cycle) and the schools come out with the options for the fall. And then Wednesday I see my asthma doctor...so hoping those things keep my mind occupied!

Hope you all have a wonderful rest of your day and looking forward to seeing your updates in the coming days!


----------



## tdog

@kksy9b thanks lovely I didn't test this morn because my p was diluted but I did this afternoon, yesterday I got a 2-3 weeks on digi, stupid me did another today and went 1-2 but again my p was diluted :shrug: xx

@Lightning7 so sorry lovely this is not the update I wanted to see, men are stupid at times they don't understand xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks everyone. I did another OPK tonight and the line wasn't as dark but it seems I only get good results with them using SMU around 11am. I am going to assume it was positive this morning or at the very least I am in my fertile window and will be fluttering my eyelids at OH later :) Hope to also BD tomorrow and Tuesday or Wednesday in case I ovulate on CD19 like last cycle.

@Danizzychar - Happy belated birthday. I hope AF comes soon and you can begin again. Really hope your next cycle sorts itself out and is the one.


----------



## Kwipeh

@kksy9b Thanks hun, temp came back up but not as high as before the drop. Crossing my fingers for a BFP nonetheless. 

And good luck! From what you’ve said, I am pretty positive you caught the egg. Kmfx for you!


----------



## Kwipeh

So... 

I never get visible lines on my OPK strips after LH surge goes away. In fact sometimes lines don’t even show at all after LH surge. 

I tried yesterday and something very faint came up. I tried two today and there was progression. I’ve heard that OPK can pick up HCG? If this is true, then maybe I’m in luck? 

I will try not to get my hopes up though. But here’s a photo. What do you think? Top one is from yesterday. Other two are today’s progressions.


----------



## Leesa

Kwipeh said:


> So...
> 
> I never get visible lines on my OPK strips after LH surge goes away. In fact sometimes lines don’t even show at all after LH surge.
> 
> I tried yesterday and something very faint came up. I tried two today and there was progression. I’ve heard that OPK can pick up HCG? If this is true, then maybe I’m in luck?
> 
> I will try not to get my hopes up though. But here’s a photo. What do you think? Top one is from yesterday. Other two are today’s progressions.
> 
> View attachment 1084362

wow i see the lines yes ive heard also that they pick up hgc i might just go and do one as there the only tests i have xx
goodluck xx


----------



## tdog

Kwipeh said:


> So...
> 
> I never get visible lines on my OPK strips after LH surge goes away. In fact sometimes lines don’t even show at all after LH surge.
> 
> I tried yesterday and something very faint came up. I tried two today and there was progression. I’ve heard that OPK can pick up HCG? If this is true, then maybe I’m in luck?
> 
> I will try not to get my hopes up though. But here’s a photo. What do you think? Top one is from yesterday. Other two are today’s progressions.
> 
> View attachment 1084362

They can these arw the ones I did at 9dpo when I got my :bfp: and again at 14dpo


----------



## Kwipeh

tdog said:


> They can these arw the ones I did at 9dpo when I got my :bfp: and again at 14dpo
> 
> View attachment 1084363
> View attachment 1084364

Wow! Eeeeek! Okay I’ll be calm, I’ll be calm. Hehehe. We’ll see what tomorrow brings. 

Or tonight. Because I know I’ll POAS with the OPK before I go to bed tonight. Addiction!


----------



## tdog

Kwipeh said:


> Wow! Eeeeek! Okay I’ll be calm, I’ll be calm. Hehehe. We’ll see what tomorrow brings.
> 
> Or tonight. Because I know I’ll POAS with the OPK before I go to bed tonight. Addiction!

Oh yea deffo I still p on stick now 16dpo and just done a few cheapies and of course a o test just because :haha: :blush: xx


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Hey all I'm back and ready!

16DPO and thinking I will O very soon. Hopefully get a positive test tomorrow or Tuesday. We will see!

Wont be doing a HPT this cycle but expecting AF on 27th July so...

Hope's arent high this cycle as we are both back at work on opposite shifts so dont see each other much but we DTD yesterday and will do again Wednesday. So it really is just fingers crossed for us hoping for stars to align and get very lucky! 

Room is quite bright so not best photo...


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@kksy9b his shingles were mainly on his groin and legs and he got them instead of chicken pox and that was the concern.

AFM my son has told everyone he’s seen that mummy has a baby in her belly. I’m CD 9 so that’s a big no but he’s desperate for a baby brother and sister (nothing like another set of twins)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ladies im so scared. Been getting ewcm all day and my ovulation test is dark. I think im gonna be out again. I think im 100% sure ive had a another chemical. 
Im only on CD7 I'm terrified they will be postive tommorow with O on CD9. Thats to early:sad2:


----------



## tbfromlv

Kwipeh said:


> So...
> 
> I never get visible lines on my OPK strips after LH surge goes away. In fact sometimes lines don’t even show at all after LH surge.
> 
> I tried yesterday and something very faint came up. I tried two today and there was progression. I’ve heard that OPK can pick up HCG? If this is true, then maybe I’m in luck?
> 
> I will try not to get my hopes up though. But here’s a photo. What do you think? Top one is from yesterday. Other two are today’s progressions.
> 
> View attachment 1084362

 Every pregnancy I had I could pick up on OPK. But it would make the opk positive. However, since you never see a line, that could be promising!


----------



## Lightning7

Suggerhoney said:


> Ladies im so scared. Been getting ewcm all day and my ovulation test is dark. I think im gonna be out again. I think im 100% sure ive had a another chemical.
> Im only on CD7 I'm terrified they will be postive tommorow with O on CD9. Thats to early:sad2:
> View attachment 1084374

@Suggerhoney praying it doesn't go positive for you yet :hugs:

@Hevalouaddict your son sounds like a sweetie, funny story though, when my older sister was 6yo she went all around school telling everyone that mum was pregnant with her baby brother, everyone was congratulating mum and she was like I'm not pregnant! But a week later she found out she was indeed pregnant, and in the end she did have her 1st boy, (she already had 4 girls) so maybe it's a good sign for your BFP this month! 

AFM temp rose a little this morning, spotting still happening only on wiping, but some tiny clots in it too, darker blood now. Tested on FRER and BFN. :sad2: my guess is either MC or ectopic. Just waiting for the big AF clear out to hit now, hopefully today since it's my day off, working for next 4 days so that will be hard :(


----------



## Kwipeh

Lightning7 said:


> @Suggerhoney praying it doesn't go positive for you yet :hugs:
> 
> @Hevalouaddict your son sounds like a sweetie, funny story though, when my older sister was 6yo she went all around school telling everyone that mum was pregnant with her baby brother, everyone was congratulating mum and she was like I'm not pregnant! But a week later she found out she was indeed pregnant, and in the end she did have her 1st boy, (she already had 4 girls) so maybe it's a good sign for your BFP this month!
> 
> AFM temp rose a little this morning, spotting still happening only on wiping, but some tiny clots in it too, darker blood now. Tested on FRER and BFN. :sad2: my guess is either MC or ectopic. Just waiting for the big AF clear out to hit now, hopefully today since it's my day off, working for next 4 days so that will be hard :(
> 
> View attachment 1084376

Big fat hug babe.


----------



## Kwipeh

tbfromlv said:


> Every pregnancy I had I could pick up on OPK. But it would make the opk positive. However, since you never see a line, that could be promising!

I just read that a positive OPK could also be because of a drop in progesterone and an indication that AF is round the corner. :-(:-(](*,)


----------



## tbfromlv

Suggerhoney said:


> Ladies im so scared. Been getting ewcm all day and my ovulation test is dark. I think im gonna be out again. I think im 100% sure ive had a another chemical.
> Im only on CD7 I'm terrified they will be postive tommorow with O on CD9. Thats to early:sad2:
> View attachment 1084374

I really hope your body isn’t trying to O early again. It is so strange how our bodies react to different things. Just also remember that the lines on your opk can fluctuate darker and lighter at any given point in your cycle. So as far as the opk is concerned, I wouldn’t stress over that unless it’s actually positive :hugs: I’ll keep my fingers crossed that your body hangs on until at least cd 13 for O!!


----------



## tdog

Kwipeh said:


> I just read that a positive OPK could also be because of a drop in progesterone and an indication that AF is round the corner. :-(:-(](*,)

I also read that aswell I never for a dark opk just before af tho, what dpo are you? Xx


----------



## MrsKatie

@Lightning7 oh no I am so sorry :( That is devastating. Sending hugs.

busy day so can’t respond to everyone but I will. I’m a rock star and wasted a FRER at 6dpo because I could’ve sworn I saw a line on a cheapie. Which i ALSO shouldn’t be wasting!


----------



## Kwipeh

tdog said:


> I also read that aswell I never for a dark opk just before af tho, what dpo are you? Xx

11. Well it’s a new day now - Monday, and that’s 12dpo.


----------



## Alligator

Ugh @Lightning7 i am so sorry. I so feel you this month. What a tough go. Sending hugs. I hope next month is ours! 

@Suggerhoney LH can fluctuate so I hope that OPK is just a fluke and O holds off a few more days!! What a rollercoaster. 

@MrsKatie haha I am the same with testing like a maniac! I’m promising myself this time I won’t test until 9-10dpo (I started at like 7 last time!). I would ideally like to go until 12 but, we shall see! I’m temping this go around too so I hope that gives me some more incentive not to test until I see a reason to. I’m terrible though. At least only cheapie until 10-11dpo. I wasted a fortune on FRER!


----------



## CallieBear

My family and I spent the whole day out at the coast. When we got home I just couldn't help myself and tested! Can't believe I got my BFP!
I'm 12 dpo. I'm cautiously optimistic since my cp last month, but this test is waaay darker. So incredibly thankful!


----------



## CallieBear

Suggerhoney said:


> Ladies im so scared. Been getting ewcm all day and my ovulation test is dark. I think im gonna be out again. I think im 100% sure ive had a another chemical.
> Im only on CD7 I'm terrified they will be postive tommorow with O on CD9. Thats to early:sad2:
> View attachment 1084374

I'm so sorry you're stressed right now. If it helps at all, I had a CP last month and O'd early on cycle day 10 this month (usually it's not until cd 14)....and just got my BFP, so it's still possible! Big hugs and tons of baby dust to you!


----------



## MrsKatie

Omg @CallieBear that is a thing of true beauty!!! Congratulations!!!

@Alligator ugh right?!? My period is due at 8dpo you’d think I could just wait since even THEN I probably wouldn’t get a BFP yet! I have said they’re like willy wonka chocolate bars, like if you open enough you’ll get a golden ticket. feels like if you pee on enough sticks you’ll find the one with the bfp!


----------



## MrsKatie

@Suggerhoney I have been blindsided by the level of angst over my potential luteal phase issue, it can truly consume you. Plus this is the first time NTNP/TTC when I feel worry about my age. Last time I’d just turned 36 and rolled my eyes at the “geriatric” nonsense but somehow 38 feels so different. Of course it doesn’t mean anything, your body makes the call, but I just sympathize with that feeling.


----------



## kksy9b

@tdog I would just use FMU to test as you feel the need to, otherwise, like you said, things get diluted and you'll drive yourself a bit mad over it! 

@Deethehippy I've read that a lot of OPKs recommend testing in the late morning-early evening time frame to get more accurate results. I hope the fluttering tonight worked and you were able to get to baby dancing!

@Kwipeh rising back is good, even if it doesn't make it the whole way at first! My implantation dip with my youngest (wasn't temping with my oldest so no clue there), dropped to _barely_ above cover and held for 2 days before jumping back. Everyone is so different that you just never know. And thank you!! I know that I did what I could do between temping, opks and timing....if we don't get pregnant than we don't and will move to next cycle. We weren't supposed to start until next cycle anyways but kind of in the moment decided to start a little early. So i'm viewing this month as a "bonus" month. We are blessed that it didn't take long with either of our other two so I'm hopeful...but of course...now I'm in my 30s with almost a year of wonky cycles so I don't know what to expect! And I was going to add that using OPKs as HPTs isn't the most reliable. You can have lots of false negatives (not getting anything on the opk when you are pregnant) or false positives. I saw a few places say that the only way to really rely on an OPK for a pregnancy test is if it is a full positive OPK. If it's not positive, then you shouldn't use it. And even then, it can sometimes be a false positive. Best bet is to pick up some HPTs!

@Marriedlaydee Good luck this cycle and I hope you and your partner are able to be on the same schedule long enough to get some good bd'ing in!

@Hevalouaddict interesting!! aww....it's sweet that your oldest is wanting another baby around. I pray you all are able to get some answers and make that dream come true

@Suggerhoney :hugs::hugs::hugs: i hope ovulation holds off for you for a few more days. i can't imagine how hard it is to be going through feeling out before you've even had a shot for the month. Do you have PCOS? I read that sometimes with PCOS you can have small surges that aren't you actually ovulating. It sounds like your cycle is pretty consistent but wanted to ask just in case

@Lightning7 :hugs: i'm so sorry hun. I hope you get a clear direction one way or the other soon so you can move forward either way

@MrsKatie nothing is crazy when you are trying...want to test early, go for it! haha...but i'm a POAS enabler so maybe don't listen to me :haha:

@CallieBear :happydance::happydance::happydance: WOW! that line is DARK for 12DPO! Big massive congratulations!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

CallieBear said:


> My family and I spent the whole day out at the coast. When we got home I just couldn't help myself and tested! Can't believe I got my BFP!
> I'm 12 dpo. I'm cautiously optimistic since my cp last month, but this test is waaay darker. So incredibly thankful!
> 
> View attachment 1084377

Congratulations!!


----------



## Alligator

Wow @CallieBear what an amazing line for 12dpo! Gives me hope after my chemical this month - I’ll have to start OPKs early!


----------



## CallieBear

Bevziibubble said:


> Congratulations!!

Thank you!! ❤️


----------



## CallieBear

Alligator said:


> Wow @CallieBear what an amazing line for 12dpo! Gives me hope after my chemical this month - I’ll have to start OPKs early!

Yes, absolutely there's hope! And thank you! ❤️


----------



## tdog

CallieBear said:


> My family and I spent the whole day out at the coast. When we got home I just couldn't help myself and tested! Can't believe I got my BFP!
> I'm 12 dpo. I'm cautiously optimistic since my cp last month, but this test is waaay darker. So incredibly thankful!
> 
> View attachment 1084377

Yey congratulations beautiful lines :yipee: xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Lightning - so sorry about the FRER. :hugs:I really hope AF isn’t too hard on you and esp when you are at work, that sounds tough. 
Chin up though hun..you will get your sticky BFP.

Calliebear - congratulations, that’s a :bfp:If ever I saw one.

Sorry to everyone who got BFN’s and good luck to everyone waiting and testing.
I’m going to do another OPK late morning to check my status but managed to BD last night so I’m in with a chance this cycle but hope to do some more closer to O if I can pinpoint it more.
Have a good Monday x


----------



## StarryEyes.

kksy9b said:


> Finally sitting down to catch up!! Weekends are spent with the hubby and kiddos so have to try and sneak time in when I can! Kids are eating lunch now so starting to go through the 11 pages (!) lol Love being in a chatty group!!
> 
> @tdog LOVE the progression!! Definitely not upsetting to see. I pray that everyone sees those same beautiful lines and am so so happy to celebrate everyone as they get them!
> 
> @Deethehippy if you need a break, totally understand and support that decision to take care of yourself. but please don't leave because of "not belonging." Your feelings month to month are as valid as anyone of any age. We are here to support you and lift you up through every step along the way. I hope your exam gives you some answers :hugs: . I would recommend waiting until your BBT shows up and not relying on a regular thermometer to temp with. The most important thing with temping is to temp at basically the same time every day (I give myself 30 minutes to either side of my normal time). And to do it first thing in the morning. You don't want to get out of bed, take a drink of water, anything. Alarm goes off, grab your thermometer. Which BBT thermometer did you order? Looks positive to me, get to BDing!!! Good luck catching that eggy!
> 
> @StarryEyes. how is your chart looking hun? Did FF ever take off the CH? I hope your OPK turns positive soon!!
> 
> @salamander91 :hugs: i'm sorry for the frustrating cycles. it can be so hard when your body isn't cooperating. has your doctor been able to give you any guidance?
> 
> @Hevalouaddict I'm sorry that the journey for another baby has been such a long road. :hugs::hugs: Does your DH have secondary issues from shingles? My understanding (only because I had them when I was 20 and talked to the doctor about it) is that it normally doesn't affect fertility. If it's too invasive of a question, you can just ignore, I'm just curious because things can always affect people differently. Also, I'm sorry about the MIL issues and not respecting your religion and your families choices.
> 
> @FTale FX you ovulate soon!! and hope your busy week of work passes quickly for you! what kind of work do you do?
> 
> @doggylover Hmm.. how much time was between testing with your opks? you could have missed the surge. Mine went from positive to negative in less than 24 hours. Do you temp as well? Still wishing you the best of luck!! Will you try to test early or no?
> 
> @Alligator :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry hun. I wouldn't postpone TTC for your sisters wedding. I am sure she will understand if you're pregnant/have a baby for the wedding. i find the bbt to be easy to do after the first few days and pretty non-evasive into your life. I use the free version of FF and think that it works for me...just depends how analytical you want to be about your chart! Glad you are getting some time off of work soon to relax a bit! Weekend get away to the mountains sounds great! DH told me yesterday we need to start planning a get away for August for a few days!
> 
> @Jft1 no need to feel selfish about feeling bad. everyone has the right to feel how they feel, regardless of how long they have been trying. TTC is HARD and seeing negatives is never easy.We all understand that frustration. I think all, or at least the overwhelming majority, of women on these forums are rooting for each other. We all want to see one another have healthy pregnancies and be a support in raising those children up. Praying that you see a BFP soon :hugs: Your chart is looking great so far!! Definitely could have been an implantation dip!
> 
> @Nixnax yay for ovulating!! I hope you caught that eggy!! Glad we get to be tww buddies!!
> 
> @drudai how you're feeling is totally valid and I'm sorry that your experiences on the forum have left you with a sour taste in your mouth. I think people can "feel bad" when they haven't been trying long because they are trying to be sensitive to those who have been trying for a long time. they don't want it to seem like they are flaunting that they had an easier time. i'm blessed that with my boys we fell pregnant easily. But I have several close friends and family who have struggled with infertility. Some that took years to get their babies, some that are still walking through it. I try to be sensitive IRL to them and try to do the same thing on the forum. I don't ever feel bad for my own experiences, but I try to not talk about it much with those that are struggling unless they invite the conversation because it can be hard for them to hear. I've been on and off these forums for 7 years now and generally speaking, I have found the women here to be super supportive and uplifting to each other, no matter where they are in the journey. I certainly hope you stay around, I would love to continue to hear your story and where you are. However, I also completely understand feeling the need to step away :hugs;
> 
> @Suggerhoney praying ovulation comes at it's normal time and not early for you! have you spoken with your doctor yet? I doubt they would make you wait a full year to be seen. And you ABSOLUTELY belong here :hugs::hugs:
> 
> @Lightning7 Biggest hugs to you :hugs::hugs: Your temp is still well above cover so don't look at that alone. You can have cramping or light bleeding in early pregnancy and everything still be okay. Have you tested at all again? Praying the bleeding has stopped. Take whatever time you need, we totally understand
> 
> @ChibiLena :hugs::hugs:
> 
> @Leesa good luck with testing!!
> 
> @tbfromlv OPK looks great!! Hope you were able to get some good BDing in!!
> 
> @PinkCupcakes I don't have experience with the trigger shot and letrozole but wish you the best of luck!!!
> 
> @Kwipeh I know temp drops can be scary but at 9dpo are also really exciting!! how is your temp doing today? You are still so early...hopefully in the coming days you see a clear positive!
> 
> @MrsKatie KMFX for you!!! Will you test early or wait until AF is late?
> 
> @Sarah Pearce I've never used those tests, but definitely see the line with it. With being so late with AF, I would get ahold of the doctor to get blood work done to confirm. Best of luck!!
> 
> @Jessylou4 :hugs::hugs: good luck for next month!
> 
> @Pnutsprincess Good luck this month!!
> 
> @Danizzychar Happy birthday and welcome to the 30s club!! I'm sorry your cycle is giving you trouble and hope you get some answers soon!
> 
> -----------------------------------
> AFM, FF finally gave me my crosshairs at CD16, putting me at 3 dpo today. Realistically, I think we are in with 2 good chances being 1 and 3 days before O. But there could have been some super sperm in there too who made it 5 days too lol. Feeling good about our timing and now it's just up to nature! Going to hold off to testing until probably Friday (8dpo). I don't expect to see anything and will try to just do once a day through next weekend and then next Monday (11dpo) start going ham hahaha. Hoping to not think about it too much this week. I have blood work to get done tomorrow to check hormone levels (this was scheduled before we decided to start ttc this cycle) and the schools come out with the options for the fall. And then Wednesday I see my asthma doctor...so hoping those things keep my mind occupied!
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful rest of your day and looking forward to seeing your updates in the coming days!

Hey! No ff still didn’t remove the ch so I changed my temps over those days which took them off - I know I didn’t O then! When it gives me my ch back I’ll put the correct temps back in so I have an accurate chart to look back on

Good luck in the tww now! Can’t wait to join you! 



Deethehippy said:


> Thanks everyone. I did another OPK tonight and the line wasn't as dark but it seems I only get good results with them using SMU around 11am. I am going to assume it was positive this morning or at the very least I am in my fertile window and will be fluttering my eyelids at OH later :) Hope to also BD tomorrow and Tuesday or Wednesday in case I ovulate on CD19 like last cycle.
> 
> @Danizzychar - Happy belated birthday. I hope AF comes soon and you can begin again. Really hope your next cycle sorts itself out and is the one.

How are you? Good to hear your opks are getting darker, can’t be much longer now? Good luck lovely! Sounds like you’ve got some well timed bd’s planned ☺️ 




Suggerhoney said:


> Ladies im so scared. Been getting ewcm all day and my ovulation test is dark. I think im gonna be out again. I think im 100% sure ive had a another chemical.
> Im only on CD7 I'm terrified they will be postive tommorow with O on CD9. Thats to early:sad2:
> View attachment 1084374

Oh I will keep FX it doesn’t go positive yet! 



Lightning7 said:


> @Suggerhoney praying it doesn't go positive for you yet :hugs:
> 
> @Hevalouaddict your son sounds like a sweetie, funny story though, when my older sister was 6yo she went all around school telling everyone that mum was pregnant with her baby brother, everyone was congratulating mum and she was like I'm not pregnant! But a week later she found out she was indeed pregnant, and in the end she did have her 1st boy, (she already had 4 girls) so maybe it's a good sign for your BFP this month!
> 
> AFM temp rose a little this morning, spotting still happening only on wiping, but some tiny clots in it too, darker blood now. Tested on FRER and BFN. :sad2: my guess is either MC or ectopic. Just waiting for the big AF clear out to hit now, hopefully today since it's my day off, working for next 4 days so that will be hard :(
> 
> View attachment 1084376

So sorry lovely :hugs:



CallieBear said:


> My family and I spent the whole day out at the coast. When we got home I just couldn't help myself and tested! Can't believe I got my BFP!
> I'm 12 dpo. I'm cautiously optimistic since my cp last month, but this test is waaay darker. So incredibly thankful!
> 
> View attachment 1084377

Oh wow look at that line!! Congratulations!! 

AFM

I’m on CD 17 today, I bought the the clear blue fertility monitor thing because the opk’s were driving me nuts. It gave me a high reading yesterday, which is in line with when I have usually Ov around CD18 / 19

I’m hoping it happens soon because we will be able to bd today but that’s likely it because oh is off for work for a few days. So keeping FX it happens soon otherwise v.unlikley any of his swimmers will have stuck around ☹️


----------



## Deethehippy

StarryEyes. said:


> Hey! No ff still didn’t remove the ch so I changed my temps over those days which took them off - I know I didn’t O then! When it gives me my ch back I’ll put the correct temps back in so I have an accurate chart to look back on
> 
> Good luck in the tww now! Can’t wait to join you!
> 
> 
> 
> How are you? Good to hear your opks are getting darker, can’t be much longer now? Good luck lovely! Sounds like you’ve got some well timed bd’s planned ☺️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I will keep FX it doesn’t go positive yet!
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry lovely :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow look at that line!! Congratulations!!
> 
> AFM
> 
> I’m on CD 17 today, I bought the the clear blue fertility monitor thing because the opk’s were driving me nuts. It gave me a high reading yesterday, which is in line with when I have usually Ov around CD18 / 19
> 
> I’m hoping it happens soon because we will be able to bd today but that’s likely it because oh is off for work for a few days. So keeping FX it happens soon otherwise v.unlikley any of his swimmers will have stuck around ☹️

Good luck that you release the egg soon and catch it. Those swimmers can be quite resilient in the right conditions so go with the flow (I’m trying to convince myself not to stress about timings too much) FX for you.


----------



## Nixnax

@CallieBear wow congratulations 

@Lightning7 big hugs, hope you find out soon either way. 

AFM went to bed early last night with another headache. Two nights on the trot. Never really get headaches. Could be down to dehydration as it's been a hot weekend. Not getting excited yet as I'm only 4DPO :haha:


----------



## salamander91

Congratulations CallieBear xx


----------



## Kwipeh

CallieBear said:


> My family and I spent the whole day out at the coast. When we got home I just couldn't help myself and tested! Can't believe I got my BFP!
> I'm 12 dpo. I'm cautiously optimistic since my cp last month, but this test is waaay darker. So incredibly thankful!
> 
> View attachment 1084377

Ah look at those lines! Glorious! Hehehe. Congrats babe!


----------



## Kwipeh

@kksy9b Thanks, and I hear you, I’ve got a million hpt strips and some digi ones but I’ve been getting BFNs so it’s discouraging to keep doing that. Was just curious about how OPK picks up HCG. In any case OPKs aren’t dark at all today so that must have been an oestrogen surge that had nothing to do with pregnancy. Plus I got ewcm today which I usually get before AF. And a tiny tiny bit of pink when I was checking my cervix this morning. AND my temp is back down, just like it does by 12dpo which I am today. So hey, looks like I’m on my way to being out. :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Lightning7 my heart is aching for u rite now hon. Im so sorry u are going through this<3

@CallieBear congratulations hon Great BFP. And thank you did u get a positive opk on day 9?
Im CD 8 and OPK is very close to positive. Praying and hoping with all hope that it holds off for a few days but ive a feeling it will positive at some point today. Day 9 for O is definitely to early.
But u have given me hope that if it happens on day 10 I may still stand a chance.
Its scary tho I've had 2 chemicals in the space of 3 months. I dont understand it my LP is 15 to 16 days and i O on day 14 last cycle but it still didn't stick:sad2:



kksy9b said:


> @tdog I would just use FMU to test as you feel the need to, otherwise, like you said, things get diluted and you'll drive yourself a bit mad over it!
> 
> @Deethehippy I've read that a lot of OPKs recommend testing in the late morning-early evening time frame to get more accurate results. I hope the fluttering tonight worked and you were able to get to baby dancing!
> 
> @Kwipeh rising back is good, even if it doesn't make it the whole way at first! My implantation dip with my youngest (wasn't temping with my oldest so no clue there), dropped to _barely_ above cover and held for 2 days before jumping back. Everyone is so different that you just never know. And thank you!! I know that I did what I could do between temping, opks and timing....if we don't get pregnant than we don't and will move to next cycle. We weren't supposed to start until next cycle anyways but kind of in the moment decided to start a little early. So i'm viewing this month as a "bonus" month. We are blessed that it didn't take long with either of our other two so I'm hopeful...but of course...now I'm in my 30s with almost a year of wonky cycles so I don't know what to expect! And I was going to add that using OPKs as HPTs isn't the most reliable. You can have lots of false negatives (not getting anything on the opk when you are pregnant) or false positives. I saw a few places say that the only way to really rely on an OPK for a pregnancy test is if it is a full positive OPK. If it's not positive, then you shouldn't use it. And even then, it can sometimes be a false positive. Best bet is to pick up some HPTs!
> 
> @Marriedlaydee Good luck this cycle and I hope you and your partner are able to be on the same schedule long enough to get some good bd'ing in!
> 
> @Hevalouaddict interesting!! aww....it's sweet that your oldest is wanting another baby around. I pray you all are able to get some answers and make that dream come true
> 
> @Suggerhoney :hugs::hugs::hugs: i hope ovulation holds off for you for a few more days. i can't imagine how hard it is to be going through feeling out before you've even had a shot for the month. Do you have PCOS? I read that sometimes with PCOS you can have small surges that aren't you actually ovulating. It sounds like your cycle is pretty consistent but wanted to ask just in case
> 
> @Lightning7 :hugs: i'm so sorry hun. I hope you get a clear direction one way or the other soon so you can move forward either way
> 
> @MrsKatie nothing is crazy when you are trying...want to test early, go for it! haha...but i'm a POAS enabler so maybe don't listen to me :haha:
> 
> @CallieBear :happydance::happydance::happydance: WOW! that line is DARK for 12DPO! Big massive congratulations!!!!

No I don't have PCOS hon.



MrsKatie said:


> @Suggerhoney I have been blindsided by the level of angst over my potential luteal phase issue, it can truly consume you. Plus this is the first time NTNP/TTC when I feel worry about my age. Last time I’d just turned 36 and rolled my eyes at the “geriatric” nonsense but somehow 38 feels so different. Of course it doesn’t mean anything, your body makes the call, but I just sympathize with that feeling.

Its horrible. My LP is good its 15 to 16 days so I dont really know why I've had 2 chemicals in 3 months. I even O on day 14 last cycle but it still didnt stick. Maybe its my age?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks for all the replies.
Sadly it looks like O is very close. Test is even darker today. Not positive but so close. Praying it does not turn positive but feering it will.
Why wud i have 2 chemicals in 3 months. I have a great LP so its not that. The only thing i can think of is its my age and shitty eggs?
Im not sure I can keep going with this emotional rollercoaster. What if I just keep having chemicals and O to early?
Haven't slept most the night because of worrying.

Only on CD8:sad2:


----------



## Deethehippy

My OPK is just as dark as control still but not darker. Not sure what two days of positives means or maybe this isn’t positive yet? Will aim for more BD tonight. Tender boobs today so body could be trying to ovulate...I’m never sure if they are sore before/during or after. Temp seemed to go down this morning but I’m not temping right yet with an old ear thermometer so probably doesn’t mean anything. Waiting for the better BBT one to arrive so I can temp properly.


----------



## Kwipeh

Deethehippy said:


> My OPK is just as dark as control still but not darker. Not sure what two days of positives means or maybe this isn’t positive yet? Will aim for more BD tonight. Tender boobs today so body could be trying to ovulate...I’m never sure if they are sore before/during or after. Temp seemed to go down this morning but I’m not temping right yet with an old ear thermometer so probably doesn’t mean anything. Waiting for the better BBT one to arrive so I can temp properly.
> 
> View attachment 1084398

Yeah it makes sense to BD today just to cover all bases. Good luck!


----------



## StarryEyes.

Deethehippy said:


> My OPK is just as dark as control still but not darker. Not sure what two days of positives means or maybe this isn’t positive yet? Will aim for more BD tonight. Tender boobs today so body could be trying to ovulate...I’m never sure if they are sore before/during or after. Temp seemed to go down this morning but I’m not temping right yet with an old ear thermometer so probably doesn’t mean anything. Waiting for the better BBT one to arrive so I can temp properly.
> 
> View attachment 1084398

wow that looks so positive! When I was ttc my second I used the clear blue smiley ones and I had 2 days of positive - I have no idea what it means, but it was the cycle I conceived so I’m going with a good thing! I guess just a slightly long Lh surge? I’d imagine it’ll go neg tomorrow (or possibly even later today?) and youll either ov today or tomorrow?

either way sending you all the :dust:


----------



## StarryEyes.

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> Sadly it looks like O is very close. Test is even darker today. Not positive but so close. Praying it does not turn positive but feering it will.
> Why wud i have 2 chemicals in 3 months. I have a great LP so its not that. The only thing i can think of is its my age and shitty eggs?
> Im not sure I can keep going with this emotional rollercoaster. What if I just keep having chemicals and O to early?
> Haven't slept most the night because of worrying.
> View attachment 1084397
> 
> Only on CD8:sad2:

I know you’re really worried about an early ov but it might not always be a bad thing, sometimes your egg is ready and it’s all ok. Have you been bd’ing to catch it? I know it’s stressful sending you hugs! X


----------



## Nixnax

Deethehippy said:


> My OPK is just as dark as control still but not darker. Not sure what two days of positives means or maybe this isn’t positive yet? Will aim for more BD tonight. Tender boobs today so body could be trying to ovulate...I’m never sure if they are sore before/during or after. Temp seemed to go down this morning but I’m not temping right yet with an old ear thermometer so probably doesn’t mean anything. Waiting for the better BBT one to arrive so I can temp properly.
> 
> View attachment 1084398

I had 2 days of positives this month and then crippling ovulation pains on the 2nd evening. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Alligator

@Suggerhoney if you do O early maybe that little eggy was just ready to go! Crossing fingers it holds off a few days for you, though. 

@Deethehippy i had 2 days of positives this last month but I wasn’t temping! I would BD again today!


----------



## tbfromlv

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> Sadly it looks like O is very close. Test is even darker today. Not positive but so close. Praying it does not turn positive but feering it will.
> Why wud i have 2 chemicals in 3 months. I have a great LP so its not that. The only thing i can think of is its my age and shitty eggs?
> Im not sure I can keep going with this emotional rollercoaster. What if I just keep having chemicals and O to early?
> Haven't slept most the night because of worrying.
> View attachment 1084397
> 
> Only on CD8:sad2:

As long as it’s not positive, you’re still ok. If you do O early, there are meds that your doctor can prescribe to prevent early O :hugs: 



Deethehippy said:


> My OPK is just as dark as control still but not darker. Not sure what two days of positives means or maybe this isn’t positive yet? Will aim for more BD tonight. Tender boobs today so body could be trying to ovulate...I’m never sure if they are sore before/during or after. Temp seemed to go down this morning but I’m not temping right yet with an old ear thermometer so probably doesn’t mean anything. Waiting for the better BBT one to arrive so I can temp properly.
> 
> View attachment 1084398

I always have 2, sometimes 3 days of positive opks. You can have longer or shorter surges in any given cycle. Also, not sure if you temp or not but you can O and still have your surge picked up. That happened to me this cycle. I only temp to confirm O now (too much stress analyzing charts!) and yesterday morning I had my typical spike but my tests were still positive. Sounds like you have good timing so FXd!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Deethehippy said:


> My OPK is just as dark as control still but not darker. Not sure what two days of positives means or maybe this isn’t positive yet? Will aim for more BD tonight. Tender boobs today so body could be trying to ovulate...I’m never sure if they are sore before/during or after. Temp seemed to go down this morning but I’m not temping right yet with an old ear thermometer so probably doesn’t mean anything. Waiting for the better BBT one to arrive so I can temp properly.
> 
> View attachment 1084398

Yay good luck!


----------



## kksy9b

@Deethehippy blazing positive for sure! Like others have said, you can have several days of positives but you should ovulate within a day or two of your first one

@StarryEyes. so strange it didn't move it for you but glad you were able to get it off for now so that it can pick it up when it actually happens! FX you ovulate soon so you can be in with a good chance!!

@Nixnax hahaha...i'm in the same boat as you! 3DPO yesterday and was crampy with some extra CM and was like "totally a symptom" while beating back the logical side of my brain that said "too early, definitely not a symptom" ::dohh:

@Kwipeh ahh...gottchya! That's kind of why I kept testing OPKs a couple days after I ovulated....its just nice to see a double line! If thats what you need...keep on testing on those sticks! And hopefully soon the pregnancy test one will turn positive!!

@Suggerhoney ah..i didn't figure since you said your cycles were pretty consistent but still wanted to ask. I'm going to cross my fingers that your OPK doesn't turn positive for at least another day or two. Do you know how long after your positive you actually ovulate? I would assume that eggs continue to mature up to release. So if you get a positive today but don't release until tomorrow or the next day, you could still have a fully mature egg and be in with a good chance. it might be a worth a call to your doctor to get some blood work done or other testing to see why you keep having chemicals. it's not fair to yourself to put your heart through the heartbreak every month :hugs:

------------------------------
AFM, temp is looking good today. Had a big jump which makes me feel a bit better being more above the cover. I had a weird temp yesterday so immediately retook it and it was almost a full degree higher. I didn't get out of bed or move or anything so I was worried about which one was right. If the first was right, then i didn't actually ovulate and if the second was it, then i did. With todays reading, I feel way better that my second one yesterday was right and my crosshairs are accurate! Whew! Went and got blood work done this morning to check hormone and vitamin d levels and will have those back tomorrow or the next day. this was already scheduled before starting to try and kept the appointment because it will be good to have a baseline in case i do get a bfp next week.

Hope everyone is having a good morning so far!


----------



## FTale

Congrats Callie bear !!!:happydance: Praying for a very sticky bean!!!!

Heart felt hugs to those of us spotting or bfn and possibly heading into a new cycle. Never easy :( 

FX for everyone getting positive OPKs, I did the same early this morning just about stole all the control line

Sugger: It does look like your opk is signaling the start of ovulation. I am so sorry it appears its not holding off like you wanted. Praying it all works out no matter. With the body some times it is a wait and see story that I am too impatient for but some times we have to. Hugs hugs hugs

Kksy: Thank you and work is killing me. All weekend and into this morning couldn't even sleep and will still be at it till the morning. I am payroll and administration for my company. So I work from home doing tons of behind the scenes work to keep every body happy. I hope you got that lil egg!! Hard timing bd just right but I say the egg and sperm were meant to be when we get preggy. No matter what day we think it should happen it does and I'm like 'I'll take it!'. FX for when you do test , I think 8dpo is when I made it to last cycle with testing. I have really sensitive tests that won't even pick up till that day so I quit wasting test until after 8dpo...haha..then I use them all up..so sad but will do it again this cycle hopefully with success.

Alligator: I told my hubby I was going to keep ttc even though his bf wedding was around the time I would be very pregnant. But the fiance held it off to I don't even know when but I'm like, just get married. Such a special commitment and just as important as ttcing in my book except ttcing is more time sensitive amongst others. So don't feel bad or any shame in doing your thing. I hope you have a HH pregrancy very soon . Hugs

Dee: Love your opks!! If you temp, I say keep going at it until your temp is sustain indicating you have aleady released the eggy. FX!

Sorry if I missed anyone. I'm working on no sleep but always a pick me up to see everyone chatting.


----------



## CallieBear

salamander91 said:


> Congratulations CallieBear xx

Thank you!❤️


----------



## CallieBear

Suggerhoney said:


> @Lightning7 my heart is aching for u rite now hon. Im so sorry u are going through this<3
> 
> @CallieBear congratulations hon Great BFP. And thank you did u get a positive opk on day 9?
> Im CD 8 and OPK is very close to positive. Praying and hoping with all hope that it holds off for a few days but ive a feeling it will positive at some point today. Day 9 for O is definitely to early.
> But u have given me hope that if it happens on day 10 I may still stand a chance.
> Its scary tho I've had 2 chemicals in the space of 3 months. I dont understand it my LP is 15 to 16 days and i O on day 14 last cycle but it still didn't stick:sad2:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't have PCOS hon.
> 
> 
> 
> Its horrible. My LP is good its 15 to 16 days so I dont really know why I've had 2 chemicals in 3 months. I even O on day 14 last cycle but it still didnt stick. Maybe its my age?


Yes, I believe I got a positive opk early CD 9. ❤️❤️❤️. I've had 2 CPs as well and was really worried it meant something was wrong. Both of mine were quite early, so I really believe it was actually my body doing what it needed to do.... I'm still staying positive for you! Take good care of yourself! ❤️


----------



## doggylover

Kwipeh said:


> So...
> 
> I never get visible lines on my OPK strips after LH surge goes away. In fact sometimes lines don’t even show at all after LH surge.
> 
> I tried yesterday and something very faint came up. I tried two today and there was progression. I’ve heard that OPK can pick up HCG? If this is true, then maybe I’m in luck?
> 
> I will try not to get my hopes up though. But here’s a photo. What do you think? Top one is from yesterday. Other two are today’s progressions.
> 
> View attachment 1084362

last pregnancy I used a opk just out of interest to test and it was very positive! I found it really interesting! 



CallieBear said:


> My family and I spent the whole day out at the coast. When we got home I just couldn't help myself and tested! Can't believe I got my BFP!
> I'm 12 dpo. I'm cautiously optimistic since my cp last month, but this test is waaay darker. So incredibly thankful!
> 
> View attachment 1084377

that’s an amazing line for 12dpo!!! Congratulations! 

afm: just waiting.. I think I’m now about 3dpo but not certain since I don’t temp and I’m not even convinced it’s actually happened. 

people, I have ONE pregnancy test. ONE. It’s actually maybe out of date like my opks were I should check! But anyway I won’t be testing until 21st I think. If all is according to the dates they should be, that would be me at 11dpo, and I have a short luteal phase so would be the day my period starts. But I’m not even convinced I did Ov so who knows!


----------



## SY92

Guyssss!!! I am sorry i have been M.I.A ive been trying sooo hard not to think tooo much about anything haha .. 
I NEED all your eyes because I cannot look at it any longer, i think mine are messing with me... but i am 8/9 dpo AF not due for 6 days and for shits and giggles i just took a frer & this came up well before 3 minutes& i can see colour.. BUT... Am i seeing things ?? 
i haven’t tweaked it all ..

:flower:


----------



## Suggerhoney

tbfromlv said:


> As long as it’s not positive, you’re still ok. If you do O early, there are meds that your doctor can prescribe to prevent early O :hugs:
> 
> 
> I always have 2, sometimes 3 days of positive opks. You can have longer or shorter surges in any given cycle. Also, not sure if you temp or not but you can O and still have your surge picked up. That happened to me this cycle. I only temp to confirm O now (too much stress analyzing charts!) and yesterday morning I had my typical spike but my tests were still positive. Sounds like you have good timing so FXd!

Thanks hon. I dont normoly O to ealry. Its just because I've had a chemical pregnancy that this is happening it did the same with the last chemical i had back in April.


----------



## Suggerhoney

CallieBear said:


> Yes, I believe I got a positive opk early CD 9. ❤️❤️❤️. I've had 2 CPs as well and was really worried it meant something was wrong. Both of mine were quite early, so I really believe it was actually my body doing what it needed to do.... I'm still staying positive for you! Take good care of yourself! ❤️

Thanks but im out. They are now positive im only on CD8 so O will be tommorow unless they are still positive tommorow. 
I dont have any pains and cervix is firm not soft. Cm has kind of dried up to:shrug:


----------



## StarryEyes.

SY92 said:


> Guyssss!!! I am sorry i have been M.I.A ive been trying sooo hard not to think tooo much about anything haha ..
> I NEED all your eyes because I cannot look at it any longer, i think mine are messing with me... but i am 8/9 dpo AF not due for 6 days and for shits and giggles i just took a frer & this came up well before 3 minutes& i can see colour.. BUT... Am i seeing things ??
> i haven’t tweaked it all ..
> 
> :flower:
> 
> View attachment 1084402

See that clearly! Looks like a bfp to me - congratulations!


----------



## StarryEyes.

doggylover said:


> last pregnancy I used a opk just out of interest to test and it was very positive! I found it really interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> that’s an amazing line for 12dpo!!! Congratulations!
> 
> afm: just waiting.. I think I’m now about 3dpo but not certain since I don’t temp and I’m not even convinced it’s actually happened.
> 
> people, I have ONE pregnancy test. ONE. It’s actually maybe out of date like my opks were I should check! But anyway I won’t be testing until 21st I think. If all is according to the dates they should be, that would be me at 11dpo, and I have a short luteal phase so would be the day my period starts. But I’m not even convinced I did Ov so who knows!

Wow, one? Just one? This would take me some strong will power to only have one and to wait to use until then!! FX for you!


----------



## SY92

StarryEyes. said:


> See that clearly! Looks like a bfp to me - congratulations!


do you think so hun?? 
Do indent lines go pink ?
Im So scared to get my hopes up xx


----------



## Deethehippy

SY92 said:


> Guyssss!!! I am sorry i have been M.I.A ive been trying sooo hard not to think tooo much about anything haha ..
> I NEED all your eyes because I cannot look at it any longer, i think mine are messing with me... but i am 8/9 dpo AF not due for 6 days and for shits and giggles i just took a frer & this came up well before 3 minutes& i can see colour.. BUT... Am i seeing things ??
> i haven’t tweaked it all ..
> 
> :flower:
> 
> View attachment 1084402

I can see that clearly...I would say BFP however FRER's have bad reviews recently...do you have another type of test to confirm? Good luck to you!


----------



## Suggerhoney

They are positive ladies
Cervix is still firm tho not soft and no CM now:shrug:

I guess if there still positive tommorow and I dont get a temp rise then O may hold of until day 10 but im not feeling hopeful. 
I think it will be tommorow. 
:sad2:


----------



## StarryEyes.

SY92 said:


> do you think so hun??
> Do indent lines go pink ?
> Im So scared to get my hopes up xx

You are still super early at 8/9dpo so it will be faint, but it’s certainly looks there to me. Indents don’t have colour.... test again in the morning and update us!! :flower:


----------



## Nixnax

SY92 said:


> Guyssss!!! I am sorry i have been M.I.A ive been trying sooo hard not to think tooo much about anything haha ..
> I NEED all your eyes because I cannot look at it any longer, i think mine are messing with me... but i am 8/9 dpo AF not due for 6 days and for shits and giggles i just took a frer & this came up well before 3 minutes& i can see colour.. BUT... Am i seeing things ??
> i haven’t tweaked it all ..
> 
> :flower:
> 
> View attachment 1084402

I can definitely something there. Fingers crossed it gets darker


----------



## StarryEyes.

Suggerhoney said:


> They are positive ladies
> Cervix is still firm tho not soft and no CM now:shrug:
> 
> I guess if there still positive tommorow and I dont get a temp rise then O may hold of until day 10 but im not feeling hopeful.
> I think it will be tommorow.
> :sad2:
> 
> View attachment 1084403

Gosh they do look positive - keep an eye on your temps, you might not Ov until a little later. FX for you!


----------



## Deethehippy

How are you doing Starryeyes?


----------



## SY92

Nixnax said:


> I can definitely something there. Fingers crossed it gets darker

Thank you * fingers crossed * x


----------



## SY92

Deethehippy said:


> I can see that clearly...I would say BFP however FRER's have bad reviews recently...do you have another type of test to confirm? Good luck to you! :)

Thanks Dee! .. i hope this is it!
I only have another FR & some clear blues but i dunno if they will pick anything up until FMU ..

how are you doing ? Im just trying to go through the thread to try and catch up with everyone xx


----------



## SY92

StarryEyes. said:


> You are still super early at 8/9dpo so it will be faint, but it’s certainly looks there to me. Indents don’t have colour.... test again in the morning and update us!! :flower:

Yeah i will definitely test again probably tomorrow or weds ( if i can summon the will power lol) :)


----------



## Deethehippy

SY92 said:


> Thanks Dee! .. i hope this is it!
> I only have another FR & some clear blues but i dunno if they will pick anything up until FMU ..
> 
> how are you doing ? Im just trying to go through the thread to try and catch up with everyone xx

I'm good thanks... I have lots of EWCM and getting very dark OPK's so we are at the BD stage and trying to catch eggie this cycle. 
Wishing you heaps of luck for FMU tomorrow x


----------



## SY92

Deethehippy said:


> I'm good thanks... I have lots of EWCM and getting very dark OPK's so we are at the BD stage and trying to catch eggie this cycle.
> Wishing you heaps of luck for FMU tomorrow x

Aw fab hun! Got my fingers crossed for you this cycle!Xxx


----------



## SY92

Suggerhoney said:


> They are positive ladies
> Cervix is still firm tho not soft and no CM now:shrug:
> 
> I guess if there still positive tommorow and I dont get a temp rise then O may hold of until day 10 but im not feeling hopeful.
> I think it will be tommorow.
> :sad2:
> 
> View attachment 1084403

Got my fingers crossed for you hunn! hoping O holds off for a little bit xx


----------



## StarryEyes.

Deethehippy said:


> How are you doing Starryeyes?

Im ok thanks Dee! Just obsessing over when I might Ov and trying to persuade that egg to come on out now

I’m trying to stay chilled this cycle but failing quite badly already. 

How are you? x


----------



## tdog

@SY92 I see that sure looks like a :bfp: xx


----------



## SY92

tdog said:


> @SY92 I see that sure looks like a :bfp: xx

Thank you love!
I hope its just not a nasty frer :( 

im scared to get excited now lol x


----------



## Alligator

@FTale thank you - I've been agonizing over it which I know is silly. The bigger issue is I would have to travel for the wedding, so being hugely pregnant or with a very tiny newborn might not be the best plan (4 hour cross country plane ride). There's just so many unknowns, you're right, and putting life on hold doesn't make sense. I would feel so upset if I missed it though, but I also know a lot can change, and maybe we could go...or maybe it'll take months to get pregnant - who knows. I still very much want to try this month but I worry if we catch it I'll be due literally on her potential wedding date if her October date gets canceled (baby will be born early due to my uterine anomaly, though). And then flying with a 2-3 week old? Ah I don't know. My daughter is the flower girl so she would go regardless with my parents or hubby. And I would do my best to go. I worry she will be be upset with me! I know that's silly. Anyway - cross that bridge when we come to it but it has been on my mind.

I'm so sorry @Suggerhoney I hope those tests stay positive for a little while and you get another day or 2 before O. Don't count yourself out <3


----------



## tdog

SY92 said:


> Thank you love!
> I hope its just not a nasty frer :(
> 
> im scared to get excited now lol x

It does look like it has colour tho xx


----------



## doggylover

SY92 said:


> Guyssss!!! I am sorry i have been M.I.A ive been trying sooo hard not to think tooo much about anything haha ..
> I NEED all your eyes because I cannot look at it any longer, i think mine are messing with me... but i am 8/9 dpo AF not due for 6 days and for shits and giggles i just took a frer & this came up well before 3 minutes& i can see colour.. BUT... Am i seeing things ??
> i haven’t tweaked it all ..
> 
> :flower:
> 
> View attachment 1084402

I see that easily! Massive congrats! Here’s hoping it grows stronger ! 



StarryEyes. said:


> Wow, one? Just one? This would take me some strong will power to only have one and to wait to use until then!! FX for you!

I dunno why I didn’t use it last time I was pregnant - very unlike me!


----------



## Deethehippy

StarryEyes. said:


> Im ok thanks Dee! Just obsessing over when I might Ov and trying to persuade that egg to come on out now
> 
> I’m trying to stay chilled this cycle but failing quite badly already.
> 
> How are you? x

Your answer is basically exactly me right now too! Lets hope we are both at 1DPO soon. x


----------



## Alligator

Ladies quick q regarding temping - I forget so much! Is it best to temp at the same time? I find I often wake up (even just a few moments to check the time or because my daughter makes a squeak or something) around 3:30-4...so last night I temped then because I wake up for the day at 6 and I know you need 3-4 hours of sleep in a row, correct? Is it necessary to check at the same time? I checked at 3-4am and then again when my alarm went off at 6 and there was a .5 degree difference (later temp was higher). What would you do?!


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> Ladies quick q regarding temping - I forget so much! Is it best to temp at the same time? I find I often wake up (even just a few moments to check the time or because my daughter makes a squeak or something) around 3:30-4...so last night I temped then because I wake up for the day at 6 and I know you need 3-4 hours of sleep in a row, correct? Is it necessary to check at the same time? I checked at 3-4am and then again when my alarm went off at 6 and there was a .5 degree difference (later temp was higher). What would you do?!

I just started temping today so I don't really know but I think it would make more sense to go by the morning one and not the 3am one because you are meant to try to do at around the same time each day and you can't guarantee you will always be awake at 3am.


----------



## StarryEyes.

Alligator said:


> Ladies quick q regarding temping - I forget so much! Is it best to temp at the same time? I find I often wake up (even just a few moments to check the time or because my daughter makes a squeak or something) around 3:30-4...so last night I temped then because I wake up for the day at 6 and I know you need 3-4 hours of sleep in a row, correct? Is it necessary to check at the same time? I checked at 3-4am and then again when my alarm went off at 6 and there was a .5 degree difference (later temp was higher). What would you do?!

I’m fairly new to temping, this is my first full cycle doing it, but yep, try for the same time every day. Whatever time that is, as long as you’ve managed to get a good 3-4hours sleep in!


----------



## SY92

tdog said:


> It does look like it has colour tho xx

Thanks hun! 
It honestly does have colour, i am shocked tbh xlolx


----------



## SY92

doggylover said:


> I see that easily! Massive congrats! Here’s hoping it grows stronger!

thank you hun! Im so so shocked. I so so hope its one to keep [-o&lt;x


----------



## Alligator

Thanks ladies - I just worry if I wake up at 3 or 4 and don't temp it'll be inaccurate at 6 because I haven't gotten a good stretch? But if I do temp then the next day don't wake up at 3 it's a different time? Sigh, so confusing lol.


----------



## Nixnax

@Alligator I would temp the first time you wake up, whatever time that happens to be


----------



## MrsKatie

@SY92 oh my gosh, I think early BFP yes!! How many dpo are you? Any symptoms? And I SO get it… you invest so much thought and energy into getting that BFP and then you’re elated for 6 or 7 minutes and then the worry sets in. But the BFP is the biggest milestone. The vast majority of BFPs end in a healthy baby.



@tdog, how are you feeling? Have you told any friends or family yet?



@Alligator we have a family wedding in Colorado in October 2021 and traveling with 4 kids will already be a feat but add a newborn to the mix and it’ll be bonkers, but there will always be a life situation that makes it unrealistic to TTC… I keep thinking of my sister who has been waiting and waiting and saving and planning before she and her husband decided to TTC and then finally they decided it was time and this godawful pandemic hit. She was like, f it I give up! You can only control so much. They are TTC anyway, pandemic be damned.



@doggylover one test in the house is genius, I should live by that rule! It would be so much easier to wait!

@Suggerhoney I am sorry girl but still hopeful for you. Keep your head up and keep us posted.



@Deethehippy, can’t wait for you to be in the TWW! Best of luck this cycle!! Would love to be due date buddies :)



@kksy9b haha thanks for the early testing encouragement!! With my first pregnancy and baby I refused to get my hopes up and kept telling myself my period was just late. I didn’t even know about testing early, and I didn’t even take a test until I was a full week late!! Those were the days! Only bought one 2-pack too, took the second one a week later just for fun. How are you? Where are you in your cycle?



@Nixnax omg I got a headache last night too, only 6dpo (maybe 7 if I ovulated the night I got the blazing pos OPK, which was first thing in the morning) and it was the world’s mildest headache, wouldn’t have even noticed were I not in the TWW, but I was like MAYBE IT’S A SIGN!



@tbfromlv, how are you? How long did it take to conceive your daughter? Where are you in your cycle now?



@Kwipeh, I really hope you’re not out. What day does your period usually come? FX for you!

@Lightning7, how’re you holding up?



@salamander91, how are you girl?



@starryeyes, how many days have you been temping now? I keep going back and forth between wanting to add in temping and wanting to step away altogether and just NTNP.



Sorry if I’ve missed anyone!



AFM 7 or maybe 8 dpo, my period is due tomorrow which is making me feel sick. I have night weaned (finally!!!), upped my vitamin c and b6/b12… just all I can do right now (not ready to wean altogether, and I didn’t wean my older ones either when I got pregnant, so fx I wouldn’t have to this time). Really anxious about my stupid stupid period showing up tomorrow. BFN on IC today OBVIOUSLY, I just need to wait and see if AF rears her horrible ugly head tomorrow. Here’s hoping she stays away.


----------



## SY92

MrsKatie said:


> @SY92 oh my gosh, I think early BFP yes!! How many dpo are you? Any symptoms? And I SO get it… you invest so much thought and energy into getting that BFP and then you’re elated for 6 or 7 minutes and then the worry sets in. But the BFP is the biggest milestone. The vast majority of BFPs end in a healthy@tdog, how




MrsKatie said:


> @SY92 oh my gosh, I think early BFP yes!! How many dpo are you? Any symptoms? And I SO get it… you invest so much thought and energy into getting that BFP and then you’re elated for 6 or 7 minutes and then the worry sets in. But the BFP is the biggest milestone. The vast majority of BFPs end in a healthy baby.

hi hun! Thankyou, i I SOOO hope this is it!
Yeah hun im either 8/9-poss 10 DPO .. this is my wee diary i keep ( so far )
Woke up & had lots of EWCM so we DTD
1day before predicted O day 3/7/20
1dpo - DTD
2dpo - nothing 
3day - watery cm
4dpo - watery/lotion cm
5dpo- sticky cm. loose BMs
6dpo - dull ache /full feeling lower abdo 
CM -lotion/creamy
CP - high firm, swollen inside
Loose BMs
7dpo - Headache
slightly tender nipples.
watery/lotion cm. 
CP high,soft-ish
veiny boobs
Swollen inside . 
gassy
Shooting pains around uterus
mild lightening crotch

8dpo
Negative Test
Same as above
More lotion CM
CP - high-soft-ish

9dpo
Swelling inside gone down
CP- Very high & soft
Mild milk/white CM
Stitch like feeling right hip area
Weird dull ache in boobs
(Possible Faint positive test)

To scared to get excited :( x


----------



## doggylover

Alligator said:


> Thanks ladies - I just worry if I wake up at 3 or 4 and don't temp it'll be inaccurate at 6 because I haven't gotten a good stretch? But if I do temp then the next day don't wake up at 3 it's a different time? Sigh, so confusing lol.

this is why I don’t temp. I never get a 3 or 4 hour stretch of sleep!! So I wouldn’t be convinced if it’s accuracy at all for my situation (I still bf toddler multiple times at night, plus I don’t sleep well myself so it’s just a sleep shit show )


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover exactly, with 4 young kids I literally never EVER sleep 3 hours straight... ever! That's what's stopped me from temping, too.


----------



## tbfromlv

@Suggerhoney keep testing and temping. You could still be a few days off from actual ovulation! My March cycle I had 6 days Straight of positive tests before my temp shift (also super exhausting in the Bd area! Lol) are you Cd 8 or 9 today?

@Alligator it should be close to the same time every day. I think within 30 minutes is the time frame.

@MrsKatie Im great thanks for asking! I am 2dpo I believe, just going to wait until tomorrow to confirm of course. I’m really hopeful this cycle! It took us 2 years to conceive my daughter, but we ended up doing IVF for her. Because IVF is so expensive in the US, we went to Prague! I have 8 embabies frozen over there currently. The plan was to try naturally until summer, then go get a couple if needed.. but obviously there is no traveling going on right now so we are just hoping and praying we can do it on our own!


----------



## MrsKatie

@tbfromlv, I am in the US too! Are you from Vegas? Is that what the “lv” stands for?? :) I am a California-born girl but living in rainy oregon now.


----------



## StarryEyes.

MrsKatie said:


> @SY92 oh my gosh, I think early BFP yes!! How many dpo are you? Any symptoms? And I SO get it… you invest so much thought and energy into getting that BFP and then you’re elated for 6 or 7 minutes and then the worry sets in. But the BFP is the biggest milestone. The vast majority of BFPs end in a healthy baby.
> 
> 
> 
> @tdog, how are you feeling? Have you told any friends or family yet?
> 
> 
> 
> @Alligator we have a family wedding in Colorado in October 2021 and traveling with 4 kids will already be a feat but add a newborn to the mix and it’ll be bonkers, but there will always be a life situation that makes it unrealistic to TTC… I keep thinking of my sister who has been waiting and waiting and saving and planning before she and her husband decided to TTC and then finally they decided it was time and this godawful pandemic hit. She was like, f it I give up! You can only control so much. They are TTC anyway, pandemic be damned.
> 
> 
> 
> @doggylover one test in the house is genius, I should live by that rule! It would be so much easier to wait!
> 
> @Suggerhoney I am sorry girl but still hopeful for you. Keep your head up and keep us posted.
> 
> 
> 
> @Deethehippy, can’t wait for you to be in the TWW! Best of luck this cycle!! Would love to be due date buddies :)
> 
> 
> 
> @kksy9b haha thanks for the early testing encouragement!! With my first pregnancy and baby I refused to get my hopes up and kept telling myself my period was just late. I didn’t even know about testing early, and I didn’t even take a test until I was a full week late!! Those were the days! Only bought one 2-pack too, took the second one a week later just for fun. How are you? Where are you in your cycle?
> 
> 
> 
> @Nixnax omg I got a headache last night too, only 6dpo (maybe 7 if I ovulated the night I got the blazing pos OPK, which was first thing in the morning) and it was the world’s mildest headache, wouldn’t have even noticed were I not in the TWW, but I was like MAYBE IT’S A SIGN!
> 
> 
> 
> @tbfromlv, how are you? How long did it take to conceive your daughter? Where are you in your cycle now?
> 
> 
> 
> @Kwipeh, I really hope you’re not out. What day does your period usually come? FX for you!
> 
> @Lightning7, how’re you holding up?
> 
> 
> 
> @salamander91, how are you girl?
> 
> 
> 
> @starryeyes, how many days have you been temping now? I keep going back and forth between wanting to add in temping and wanting to step away altogether and just NTNP.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I’ve missed anyone!
> 
> 
> 
> AFM 7 or maybe 8 dpo, my period is due tomorrow which is making me feel sick. I have night weaned (finally!!!), upped my vitamin c and b6/b12… just all I can do right now (not ready to wean altogether, and I didn’t wean my older ones either when I got pregnant, so fx I wouldn’t have to this time). Really anxious about my stupid stupid period showing up tomorrow. BFN on IC today OBVIOUSLY, I just need to wait and see if AF rears her horrible ugly head tomorrow. Here’s hoping she stays away.

Ive been tempting since towards the end of last cycle, so saw it plummet for AF and now getting a full cycle in! Last few cycles I have been second guessing the opks and just want to be able to confirm exactly when I Ov so hoping to finally be able to do that but yeh, I do go back and forth between thinking I just want to ntnp and throw everything away, but now I know roughly my cycles I don’t think I can ever go back to not thinking about it! 

FX AF stays away tomorrow for you! 

—————

So I just did another opk and whacked another stick in my CBFM and got a solid smiley!! Woohoo!! My cheapie opk looks pretty positive too, this is so exciting been getting aches low on the right all day and now a heavy feeling in my lower abdomen which I usually get around Ov, so pretty confident it’ll happen v.soon / tomorrow. Then hopefully day after my temp will go up to confirm :dance:


----------



## MrsKatie

@starryeyes, woohoo for the pos opk!!

And thanks. I'm trying to just not think about it but I'm sick over the thought of waking up to AF tomorrow :( Trying not to be negative, but also it hurts to get your hopes up sometimes.


----------



## tbfromlv

@MrsKatie yes I am from Vegas! I don’t live there now, I’m in Missouri. Quite a difference haha 

@StarryEyes. woo hoo! Get that Bd in girl! I totally get that whole knowing all about your cycle thing. Even if I wanted to ntnp, it would be impossible. I know way too much about my body and cycle now lol


----------



## Alligator

Temping was much easier with my first haha! I think I'll just temp whenever I wake up first, if it's 3-4 am, fine, if it's later, fine. Hopefully it'll work out! We will see. Thanks everyone!

@MrsKatie good luck and I hope AF stays away! <3

@StarryEyes. yay for O! Fx you catch the egg!


----------



## Deethehippy

Starryeyes - I think we will both be :sex: tonight :rofl:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck and fingers crossed for bfps soon! :dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsKatie said:


> @starryeyes, woohoo for the pos opk!!
> 
> And thanks. I'm trying to just not think about it but I'm sick over the thought of waking up to AF tomorrow :( Trying not to be negative, but also it hurts to get your hopes up sometimes.

I really hope AF does not come tomorrow for you. I so want you to get your BFP.


----------



## StarryEyes.

Thanks ladies! Haha I’m so starved of anything turning positive that I’m just so happy to see a positive opk

Oh yes! Good luck @Deethehippy We are on track for our cycles being in sync again aren’t we


----------



## Deethehippy

StarryEyes. said:


> Thanks ladies! Haha I’m so starved of anything turning positive that I’m just so happy to see a positive opk
> 
> Oh yes! Good luck @Deethehippy We are on track for our cycles being in sync again aren’t we

Yes, seems that way. Lets hope we both get lucky and get BFP's at the same time too


----------



## tdog

@MrsKatie I'm OK thank you :) haven't told anyone yet want to wait a little even tho we were trying I've done a cute announcement ready for when I do want to announce :blush: if I do with Ethan my 4th I didn't :haha: xx this is it what do we think? Xx


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Still not positive yet! I did a Wondfo (blue) and One step to remind myself how much I dont want to buy the cheap One Steps again :D 

Hoping I get a positive tomorrow as we are able to BD on Wednesday. LOVE night shifts! :|


----------



## tdog

Marriedlaydee said:


> Still not positive yet! I did a Wondfo (blue) and One step to remind myself how much I dont want to buy the cheap One Steps again :D
> 
> Hoping I get a positive tomorrow as we are able to BD on Wednesday. LOVE night shifts! :|
> 
> View attachment 1084409

Night shift are awesome especially when ttc 'I say sarcastically' :haha: good luck lovely xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

tbfromlv said:


> @Suggerhoney keep testing and temping. You could still be a few days off from actual ovulation! My March cycle I had 6 days Straight of positive tests before my temp shift (also super exhausting in the Bd area! Lol) are you Cd 8 or 9 today?
> 
> @Alligator it should be close to the same time every day. I think within 30 minutes is the time frame.
> 
> @MrsKatie Im great thanks for asking! I am 2dpo I believe, just going to wait until tomorrow to confirm of course. I’m really hopeful this cycle! It took us 2 years to conceive my daughter, but we ended up doing IVF for her. Because IVF is so expensive in the US, we went to Prague! I have 8 embabies frozen over there currently. The plan was to try naturally until summer, then go get a couple if needed.. but obviously there is no traveling going on right now so we are just hoping and praying we can do it on our own!

Im only cd 8 hon. O tests are even darker now. Darker than comtrol but only slightly. Cervix is not low but not supper high either. And feels like the tip of my nose. 
No ewcm its slightly stretchy but cloudy. 
Had ewcm yesterday but not sure if it was from Dtd?? Had watery stuff b4 dtd.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I think i will O tommorow on day 9 but hoping it will hold off. Im not sure if cd 10 is OK for ovulation but I know cd 9 is to early. 
Not having any O pain or lower backache that I normoly get.


----------



## tbfromlv

Suggerhoney said:


> I think i will O tommorow on day 9 but hoping it will hold off. Im not sure if cd 10 is OK for ovulation but I know cd 9 is to early.
> Not having any O pain or lower backache that I normoly get.

Fingers crossed you get a long surge!


----------



## FTale

Popping in to say 'hi'..my ovaries are killing me so I just want to lay down. Thinking of you all though. Can't believe we are half way into July...the year already.

:dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

Off to the doctors shortly for my internal examination to check for fibroids etc. Wish me luck...I’m scared :-(8-[


----------



## tdog

Deethehippy said:


> Off to the doctors shortly for my internal examination to check for fibroids etc. Wish me luck...I’m scared :-(8-[

Good luck lovely hope all goes well xx


----------



## Nixnax

Deethehippy said:


> Off to the doctors shortly for my internal examination to check for fibroids etc. Wish me luck...I’m scared :-(8-[

Good luck, hope all is well


----------



## Cewsbaby

Had my LH surge today and BD yesterday so now in the 2WW.


----------



## SY92

Good Morning Ladies!

sooo after last nights unsure test i took these this mornings & I cannot believe what I am seeing!
I think mustve I O’d one day earlier.. so i am either only
10 or 11 DPO!!! 

Ohh man! I didnt get anything that strong with my three chems this year either! oh myyyy lorddd! <3 
I honestly thought i was out this month, i had pretty much all the same symptoms as the last few months, I did not think much of them this cycle!! xxx


----------



## SY92

Deethehippy said:


> Off to the doctors shortly for my internal examination to check for fibroids etc. Wish me luck...I’m scared :-(8-[

Sending big big hugs hun! mug of tea, couch with the covers and snuggle up when you’re home <3!xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

tdog said:


> @MrsKatie I'm OK thank you :) haven't told anyone yet want to wait a little even tho we were trying I've done a cute announcement ready for when I do want to announce :blush: if I do with Ethan my 4th I didn't :haha: xx this is it what do we think? Xx
> 
> View attachment 1084408

Love it!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@SY92 congratulations!


----------



## StarryEyes.

Deethehippy said:


> Yes, seems that way. Lets hope we both get lucky and get BFP's at the same time too :)

This would be so lovely!! I really hope it happens for us!! 



Deethehippy said:


> Off to the doctors shortly for my internal examination to check for fibroids etc. Wish me luck...I’m scared :-(8-[

Good luck lovely, let us know how it all goes. Will be thinking of you! :hugs:



SY92 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> sooo after last nights unsure test i took these this mornings & I cannot believe what I am seeing!
> I think mustve I O’d one day earlier.. so i am either only
> View attachment 1084419
> 10 or 11 DPO!!!
> 
> Ohh man! I didnt get anything that strong with my three chems this year either! oh myyyy lorddd! <3
> I honestly thought i was out this month, i had pretty much all the same symptoms as the last few months, I did not think much of them this cycle!! xxx

Amazing!! Huge congratulations!! :bfp:


AFM

My temp shot up this morning which means I must’ve ovulated last night? I had such a short LH surge! But we did BD yesterday so I’m happy enough going into the tww. One app says today is 1dpo and I’ll have to wait for a couple more temps for ff to do the same but looks like I’m here :coffee:


----------



## StarryEyes.

@tdog That announcement is super cute! :cloud9:


----------



## SY92

StarryEyes. said:


> This would be so lovely!! I really hope it happens for us!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck lovely, let us know how it all goes. Will be thinking of you! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing!! Huge congratulations!! :bfp:
> 
> 
> AFM
> 
> My temp shot up this morning which means I must’ve ovulated last night? I had such a short LH surge! But we did BD yesterday so I’m happy enough going into the tww. One app says today is 1dpo and I’ll have to wait for a couple more temps for ff to do the same but looks like I’m here :coffee:


Thank you hun!
I am in shock atm!

I really hopw youve caught egg chick!!

Ive got all my fingers and toes for all of you awesome ladies <3 [-o&lt;


----------



## salamander91

Can anyone see this super squinty line? :lol: I took a frer yesterday and kept thinking I could see a shadow on it but couldn't get a picture. This is this mornings test. 

I'm not willing to call it anything other than an evap yet after my fathers day evap but [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; 

Cd57 today. Not sure when I ovulated but we dtd on the 4th july.


----------



## SY92

salamander91 said:


> Can anyone see this super squinty line? :lol: I took a frer yesterday and kept thinking I could see a shadow on it but couldn't get a picture. This is this mornings test.
> 
> I'm not willing to call it anything other than an evap yet after my fathers day evap but [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
> 
> Cd57 today. Not sure when I ovulated but we dtd on the 4th july.
> 
> View attachment 1084420
> View attachment 1084421

Ohhh I see a Vvvvfl ! i hope it gets darker for you hun!x


----------



## Nixnax

@SY92 oh wow, big congratulations 

@salamander91 something is definitely catching my eye. I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## StarryEyes.

salamander91 said:


> Can anyone see this super squinty line? :lol: I took a frer yesterday and kept thinking I could see a shadow on it but couldn't get a picture. This is this mornings test.
> 
> I'm not willing to call it anything other than an evap yet after my fathers day evap but [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
> 
> Cd57 today. Not sure when I ovulated but we dtd on the 4th july.
> 
> View attachment 1084420
> View attachment 1084421

Yes I can see that!!! :happydance:


----------



## SY92

Nixnax said:


> @SY92 oh wow, big congratulations

thank you v much hun x


----------



## Deethehippy

SY92 - OMG...that is a gorgeous bunch of positive pregnancy tests if ever I saw some!!! :headspin::happydance::dance: Congratulations hun, so pleased for you.

Salamander - I can see that line. After your awful month last cycle I am praying this is it for you too :flower:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So I went for my exam this morning. The doctor said my uterus feels 'bulky' and she suspects that I do have fibroids but it doesn't feel like they are big or huge. Cervix and general exam all looks normal. 
Only way to confirm for sure it is fibroids is a scan and she said that I won't stand a chance of getting one of those atm with Covid backlog.

She advised me to go on hormonal pills or have an IUD fitted to control my heavy bleeding.
I have never chosen to tell a doctor about me and OH TTC...to be honest I hardly ever go to the doctors and I think it's my/our business and I don't wish to be judged or advised against it so I've kept it quiet.
When she asked what contraceptive I used and I said 'none' she wanted to know why so I just blurted that I don't need any LOL She probably thinks I am a practising nun now.

Anyway I have decided I am going to proceed with TTC and let fate decide if I should be a mum again or not. Doctor Google says you CAN carry a pregnancy to term with small to medium fibroids so I will hold onto that hope.

The doctor did give me a prescription for tranexamic acid tablets which should help with my heavy bleeding and we just have to control the symptoms for now. These are ok for use with TTC.

Todays OPK is not as dark as yesterdays but my temp (which I took quickly this morning and probably not very accurately) is lower than the range for usual after ovulation so at a guess I would say that I am ovulating today. Will see if I get a headache later..that is a usual sign for me and do another OPK later and temp tomorrow. Don't think I will feel like BD tonight from being a bit tender so lets hope last nights effort won't of been disturbed by the exam this morning and there are some swimmers in there waiting it out for the eggie to arrive on the scene.

Happy Tuesday everyone, hope everyone is doing ok. and post more tests...I love looking at them!


----------



## salamander91

Thanks everyone. I'm so nervous! I really hope it's not just a dodgy test. I only have one frer left and can't afford to order more until tomorrow (so probably wont come until friday). I'm not sure whether to take my last frer tomorrow or Thursday. I have some clearblue coming tomorrow so interested to see if they have lines! Xx


----------



## salamander91

Just had the tiniest bit of blood mixed in with cm. Really hope it isn't AF starting :dohh:


----------



## Bevziibubble

salamander91 said:


> Just had the tiniest bit of blood mixed in with cm. Really hope it isn't AF starting :dohh:

I hope not :(


----------



## StarryEyes.

:flower:


Deethehippy said:


> SY92 - OMG...that is a gorgeous bunch of positive pregnancy tests if ever I saw some!!! :headspin::happydance::dance: Congratulations hun, so pleased for you.
> 
> Salamander - I can see that line. After your awful month last cycle I am praying this is it for you too :flower:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> So I went for my exam this morning. The doctor said my uterus feels 'bulky' and she suspects that I do have fibroids but it doesn't feel like they are big or huge. Cervix and general exam all looks normal.
> Only way to confirm for sure it is fibroids is a scan and she said that I won't stand a chance of getting one of those atm with Covid backlog.
> 
> She advised me to go on hormonal pills or have an IUD fitted to control my heavy bleeding.
> I have never chosen to tell a doctor about me and OH TTC...to be honest I hardly ever go to the doctors and I think it's my/our business and I don't wish to be judged or advised against it so I've kept it quiet.
> When she asked what contraceptive I used and I said 'none' she wanted to know why so I just blurted that I don't need any LOL She probably thinks I am a practising nun now.
> 
> Anyway I have decided I am going to proceed with TTC and let fate decide if I should be a mum again or not. Doctor Google says you CAN carry a pregnancy to term with small to medium fibroids so I will hold onto that hope.
> 
> The doctor did give me a prescription for tranexamic acid tablets which should help with my heavy bleeding and we just have to control the symptoms for now. These are ok for use with TTC.
> 
> Todays OPK is not as dark as yesterdays but my temp (which I took quickly this morning and probably not very accurately) is lower than the range for usual after ovulation so at a guess I would say that I am ovulating today. Will see if I get a headache later..that is a usual sign for me and do another OPK later and temp tomorrow. Don't think I will feel like BD tonight from being a bit tender so lets hope last nights effort won't of been disturbed by the exam this morning and there are some swimmers in there waiting it out for the eggie to arrive on the scene.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone, hope everyone is doing ok. and post more tests...I love looking at them! :)

Ahh this sounds like it was pretty positive on the whole! So glad you are continuing with ttc, I’m a firm believer in things happening if they’re meant to and I’m sure it will for you :flower:

With your temps, are you using ff to chart? Hopefully you get a nice rise tomorrow to confirm Ov happened today. You’ve got a few bd’s in leading up to today so you’re good :thumbup:


----------



## Deethehippy

StarryEyes. said:


> :flower:
> 
> Ahh this sounds like it was pretty positive on the whole! So glad you are continuing with ttc, I’m a firm believer in things happening if they’re meant to and I’m sure it will for you :flower:
> 
> With your temps, are you using ff to chart? Hopefully you get a nice rise tomorrow to confirm Ov happened today. You’ve got a few bd’s in leading up to today so you’re good :thumbup:

Thank you...Yeah I just started with FF and that says O was yesterday but I had the crappy thermometer yesterday that said my temp was mega low which I'm sure was wrong so it's probably not accurate. I feel like O could be today or maybe early this morning..I had some ovary pain then but this mornings temp maybe didn't pick it up yet.


----------



## Deethehippy

salamander91 said:


> Just had the tiniest bit of blood mixed in with cm. Really hope it isn't AF starting :dohh:

I really hope not hun. This TTC is such a head mess up. Lets hope it's a bit of implantation spotting.


----------



## SY92

Deethehippy said:


> SY92 - OMG...that is a gorgeous bunch of positive pregnancy tests if ever I saw some!!! :headspin::happydance::dance: Congratulations hun, so pleased for you.
> 
> Salamander - I can see that line. After your awful month last cycle I am praying this is it for you too :flower:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> So I went for my exam this morning. The doctor said my uterus feels 'bulky' and she suspects that I do have fibroids but it doesn't feel like they are big or huge. Cervix and general exam all looks normal.
> Only way to confirm for sure it is fibroids is a scan and she said that I won't stand a chance of getting one of those atm with Covid backlog.
> 
> She advised me to go on hormonal pills or have an IUD fitted to control my heavy bleeding.
> I have never chosen to tell a doctor about me and OH TTC...to be honest I hardly ever go to the doctors and I think it's my/our business and I don't wish to be judged or advised against it so I've kept it quiet.
> When she asked what contraceptive I used and I said 'none' she wanted to know why so I just blurted that I don't need any LOL She probably thinks I am a practising nun now.
> 
> Anyway I have decided I am going to proceed with TTC and let fate decide if I should be a mum again or not. Doctor Google says you CAN carry a pregnancy to term with small to medium fibroids so I will hold onto that hope.
> 
> The doctor did give me a prescription for tranexamic acid tablets which should help with my heavy bleeding and we just have to control the symptoms for now. These are ok for use with TTC.
> 
> Todays OPK is not as dark as yesterdays but my temp (which I took quickly this morning and probably not very accurately) is lower than the range for usual after ovulation so at a guess I would say that I am ovulating today. Will see if I get a headache later..that is a usual sign for me and do another OPK later and temp tomorrow. Don't think I will feel like BD tonight from being a bit tender so lets hope last nights effort won't of been disturbed by the exam this morning and there are some swimmers in there waiting it out for the eggie to arrive on the scene.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone, hope everyone is doing ok. and post more tests...I love looking at them! :)

eeeek! Thank you hon!
Sooo hoping this one is here to stay <3 
________
ive had a few fam members & friends fall and maintain a healthy pregnancy with fibroids hun, there is soo still soo much hope for it happening for you!

got allll my fingers & toes crossed!!


----------



## StarryEyes.

Deethehippy said:


> Thank you...Yeah I just started with FF and that says O was yesterday but I had the crappy thermometer yesterday that said my temp was mega low which I'm sure was wrong so it's probably not accurate. I feel like O could be today or maybe early this morning..I had some ovary pain then but this mornings temp maybe didn't pick it up yet.
> 
> View attachment 1084424

Hmmm it’s really hard to call if you’ve only just started, and if you’ve changed thermometers too. I’d lean towards it being yesterday though based off the raised temp today and your opk’s too. FX you got it! :dust:


----------



## StarryEyes.

:hugs:Will keep FX it’s just that little bean getting properly snuggled in!


----------



## Deethehippy

StarryEyes. said:


> Hmmm it’s really hard to call if you’ve only just started, and if you’ve changed thermometers too. I’d lean towards it being yesterday though based off the raised temp today and your opk’s too. FX you got it! :dust:

Thank you, my new thermometer only arrived yesterday but it's a proper BBT one so will see how I get on with it. OPK definitely lighter this morning. FX you got your eggie (or eggies lol) too! Countdown to testing begins :)


----------



## SY92

salamander91 said:


> Just had the tiniest bit of blood mixed in with cm. Really hope it isn't AF starting :dohh:

i had that lastnight before i tested hun x


----------



## salamander91

SY92 said:


> i had that lastnight before i tested hun x

Ooh that's good to know. Fx its implantation bleeding or something. Since my miscarriage it isn't unusual for me to have random spotting but since I'm cd57 I am nervous it'll be AF xx


----------



## SY92

salamander91 said:


> Ooh that's good to know. Fx its implantation bleeding or something. Since my miscarriage it isn't unusual for me to have random spotting but since I'm cd57 I am nervous it'll be AF xx

aww i have all my fingers & toes crossed for you hun x


----------



## salamander91

SY92 said:


> aww i have all my fingers & toes crossed for you hun x

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

SY92 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> sooo after last nights unsure test i took these this mornings & I cannot believe what I am seeing!
> I think mustve I O’d one day earlier.. so i am either only
> View attachment 1084419
> 10 or 11 DPO!!!
> 
> Ohh man! I didnt get anything that strong with my three chems this year either! oh myyyy lorddd! <3
> I honestly thought i was out this month, i had pretty much all the same symptoms as the last few months, I did not think much of them this cycle!! xxx

amazing! Congratulations!!! Lovely tests! 



salamander91 said:


> Can anyone see this super squinty line? :lol: I took a frer yesterday and kept thinking I could see a shadow on it but couldn't get a picture. This is this mornings test.
> 
> I'm not willing to call it anything other than an evap yet after my fathers day evap but [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
> 
> Cd57 today. Not sure when I ovulated but we dtd on the 4th july.
> 
> View attachment 1084420
> View attachment 1084421

I can see something there! Congratulations!

Tell me I’m not the only person who does this:

So I’m telling myself I know this isn’t our month, that it’s our first ttc#4 and it’s not going t happen, so not to even think or worry about it, and not to test early and be sad when it’s bfn. But then at the same time I’m also thinking “well it could be, no reason why not!” 

does anyone else kind of try not to get their own hopes up but fail miserably- every single cycle?!


----------



## tbfromlv

@Lightning7 congrats!!

@Deethehippy if you’re unsure, maybe try to BD today too just in case :) I’m glad you’re going to continue to TTC. 

@salamander91 i think I see something. FXd it gets darker!!

AFM- my temps have confirmed and I am 3dpo you can put me down for the 23rd but I’ll start testing this weekend at 7 dpo because I can’t help it :haha:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Think im out ladies.
My temp shot up this morning and im only on CD9:sad2:

My ovulation tests last night were darker than the control but im not sure if todays tests are still positive or not.
I've had no ovulation pain at all like i normoly do.
I have ewcm today to. It dried yesterday so I'm praying hoping i haven't ovulated yet.
Even if it can just hold off untill tommorow day 10 at least then I may still be in with a chance.
I dont want to be out already.
Damn u chemical pregnancies:sad2:


----------



## Suggerhoney

SY92 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> sooo after last nights unsure test i took these this mornings & I cannot believe what I am seeing!
> I think mustve I O’d one day earlier.. so i am either only
> View attachment 1084419
> 10 or 11 DPO!!!
> 
> Ohh man! I didnt get anything that strong with my three chems this year either! oh myyyy lorddd! <3
> I honestly thought i was out this month, i had pretty much all the same symptoms as the last few months, I did not think much of them this cycle!! xxx

Congratulations hon. Ive just had another chemical pregnancy :-(


----------



## Butters519

Just popping in to say hello, everyone! Glad to see some BFPs in the group. Sorry for the BFNs and MCs or CPs. FX with lots of baby dust to everyone.


----------



## Cronkie121

Hi Ladies, hope all is well. I am 12 dpo and 14 past trigger shot. AF is supposed to arrive on Friday. I caved and ordered some cheap tests from Amazon and they are being delivered today. My husband says wait till Friday, but I'm so tempted to take one when they get here! The last couple days I haven't had any "symptoms" besides a slight headache here and there, but overnight and this morning I have AF-like cramps and watery CM. I also had a temp dip this morning but still above my cover line (will try and attach chart). I think tomorrow's temp will be defining if it goes back up or continues to decline. Trying to stay positive.


----------



## FTale

Deethehippy said:


> SY92 - OMG...that is a gorgeous bunch of positive pregnancy tests if ever I saw some!!! :headspin::happydance::dance: Congratulations hun, so pleased for you.
> 
> Salamander - I can see that line. After your awful month last cycle I am praying this is it for you too :flower:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> So I went for my exam this morning. The doctor said my uterus feels 'bulky' and she suspects that I do have fibroids but it doesn't feel like they are big or huge. Cervix and general exam all looks normal.
> Only way to confirm for sure it is fibroids is a scan and she said that I won't stand a chance of getting one of those atm with Covid backlog.
> 
> She advised me to go on hormonal pills or have an IUD fitted to control my heavy bleeding.
> I have never chosen to tell a doctor about me and OH TTC...

Dee my OB told me you can still get pregnant with small to medium fibroids....all depends on their location. So, yes, no need to stop ttcing. But I think their is a fibroid diet and herbal supplements you can take to shrink them. I didn't get them till I tried out the Depo shot...sprung up like potatoe sprouts...But not stopping me. Hugs



salamander91 said:


> Just had the tiniest bit of blood mixed in with cm. Really hope it isn't AF starting :dohh:

FX for you that all is ok, spotting can happen. Hugs

SY92 :dance: Congrats!! Those are some lovely lines!!

Sorry if I forgot anyone!! As always, thinking of you all

AFM: Painful ovulation around midnight and I am happy but so so so sore. I was so tempted to wake hubby up for a back rub but I resisted because I know he needs his sleep. Drives a good way to work and home each day. He texted to check up on me because I was half dead when left this morning..lol...but YES...it happened I didn't think it would. So I guess my test date has changed too....?? I dunno, I plan to test on the 22nd with an osom, will be 8dpo but I heard in the evening on that dpo you could possibly get a bfp. FX


----------



## FTale

Sugger: Hugs...if the eggy released the body thought it was ready so lets keep our fx and prayers raised high that you caught a good eggy.

Cronkie: FX it goes back up!! keep us posted


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Sorry for the delay in replies everyone! Thanks for everyone’s reply and input! I get my trigger shot today, has anyone had one? Was it successful? I’m nervous as I don’t do well with shots lol!


----------



## Cronkie121

PinkCupcakes said:


> Sorry for the delay in replies everyone! Thanks for everyone’s reply and input! I get my trigger shot today, has anyone had one? Was it successful? I’m nervous as I don’t do well with shots lol!

I had an Ovidrel Trigger shot for the first time this cycle! My DH gave it to me since I couldn't bring myself to do it and it didn't hurt at all! I was super anxious about it, but it really was no big deal. I did take it out of the refrigerator about 20 minutes prior to injecting which I got from a tip online. I definitely felt Ovulation pains on the 36 hour mark and I usually don't feel anything. I'm finishing up the TWW now, and hoping this is our cycle. Good luck to you!!


----------



## SY92

Suggerhoney said:


> Congratulations hon. Ive just had another chemical pregnancy :-(

aw hun :(
Im sending you big big hugs! You know weve had our fair share of Chems, they dont get easier! im hoping next month is your month!!

I honestly cant believe ive got positives, i was soo sure i was in for another chem to!
Big big hugs hun xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Butters519 said:


> Just popping in to say hello, everyone! Glad to see some BFPs in the group. Sorry for the BFNs and MCs or CPs. FX with lots of baby dust to everyone.

How are you doing Butters? Nice to see your post


----------



## Alligator

Morning ladies- just caught up! I think us over in North America are asleep when you're all posting hehehe!

Congrats @SY92! A positive digital too - that's fantastic!

@Suggerhoney that test still looks positive to me from today - and with EWCM I would say you haven't O'd yet! Hoping it holds off another day! <3

CD3 for me today so not much to report. Flow is lightening up a bit. What a boring part of the cycle! Interestingly I didn't have many cramps this go and I usually do. With a chemical I would have expected a bit more, but I suppose our bodies are strange and like to confuse us!

Busy few days at work this week so I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed and also unmotivated (not a great combination). We are still working from home and I'm over it! My toddler is also going through a very needy phase (just turned 2). Doesn't want a thing to do with daddy and only mommy and seems to be getting her canine teeth all at once, so she's having a rough go lately. I'm tired!


----------



## Suggerhoney

FTale said:


> Sugger: Hugs...if the eggy released the body thought it was ready so lets keep our fx and prayers raised high that you caught a good eggy.
> 
> Cronkie: FX it goes back up!! keep us posted

We only dtd on CD7 hon. Im starting to feel very slightly crampy but its in the uterus not at the side.
I normally get ovulation cramps abd backavhe but ive had nothing yet.
Plus ewcm today so im hoping and praying ive not O yet.
Do the tests look positive still. The app is still saying peak with the [email protected] test.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> Morning ladies- just caught up! I think us over in North America are asleep when you're all posting hehehe!
> 
> Congrats @SY92! A positive digital too - that's fantastic!
> 
> @Suggerhoney that test still looks positive to me from today - and with EWCM I would say you haven't O'd yet! Hoping it holds off another day! <3
> 
> CD3 for me today so not much to report. Flow is lightening up a bit. What a boring part of the cycle! Interestingly I didn't have many cramps this go and I usually do. With a chemical I would have expected a bit more, but I suppose our bodies are strange and like to confuse us!
> 
> Busy few days at work this week so I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed and also unmotivated (not a great combination). We are still working from home and I'm over it! My toddler is also going through a very needy phase (just turned 2). Doesn't want a thing to do with daddy and only mommy and seems to be getting her canine teeth all at once, so she's having a rough go lately. I'm tired!

Thanks hon I really hope so. 
My temp went up tho. But hoping its just random because it is warmer today. 
Had no o pain at all. 
I really hope it hasn't happened yet


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Cronkie121 said:


> I had an Ovidrel Trigger shot for the first time this cycle! My DH gave it to me since I couldn't bring myself to do it and it didn't hurt at all! I was super anxious about it, but it really was no big deal. I did take it out of the refrigerator about 20 minutes prior to injecting which I got from a tip online. I definitely felt Ovulation pains on the 36 hour mark and I usually don't feel anything. I'm finishing up the TWW now, and hoping this is our cycle. Good luck to you!!

Ohhh I hope this is it for you! How long have you been trying? It’s been almost a year for us and this is cycle #3 with letrozole then we are doing trigger shot today!


----------



## Alligator

@Suggerhoney definitely still looks positive to me so it's still surging, I would say for sure it hasn't happened yet. Can you BD today just in case it happens tomorrow? Then you'll be in good for timing! If it holds off until tomorrow I think CD10 is okay, earlier but you're definitely not out yet!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Just done 2 more
These are as dark as last nights


----------



## Cronkie121

PinkCupcakes said:



> Ohhh I hope this is it for you! How long have you been trying? It’s been almost a year for us and this is cycle #3 with letrozole then we are doing trigger shot today!

Thank you! It will be two years TTC in November. Discovered in February that I needed a Fallopian tube removed and it was most likely the reason we hadn't conceived (or I did and just MC due to the toxic fluid building up in the tube and going into the uterus). I had to wait until June to get it removed, so this is my first cycle post the surgery and first medicated with clomid, gonal F injection and the Ovidrel trigger! Fx'ed!


----------



## Nixnax

@Suggerhoney looks like you'll ovulated tomorrow to me, that's better than today. Get some more nookie in today for good measure. Got everything crossed for you hun. 

@FTale whoop whoop for ovulation.


----------



## Deethehippy

Cronkie121 said:


> Thank you! It will be two years TTC in November. Discovered in February that I needed a Fallopian tube removed and it was most likely the reason we hadn't conceived (or I did and just MC due to the toxic fluid building up in the tube and going into the uterus). I had to wait until June to get it removed, so this is my first cycle post the surgery and first medicated with clomid, gonal F injection and the Ovidrel trigger! Fx'ed!

Good luck Cronkie. I wish you all the best for this cycle.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Cronkie121 said:


> Thank you! It will be two years TTC in November. Discovered in February that I needed a Fallopian tube removed and it was most likely the reason we hadn't conceived (or I did and just MC due to the toxic fluid building up in the tube and going into the uterus). I had to wait until June to get it removed, so this is my first cycle post the surgery and first medicated with clomid, gonal F injection and the Ovidrel trigger! Fx'ed!

Good luck hon. Im keeping everything crossed for you. 


Nixnax said:


> @Suggerhoney looks like you'll ovulated tomorrow to me, that's better than today. Get some more nookie in today for good measure. Got everything crossed for you hun.
> 
> @FTale whoop whoop for ovulation.

Thank u hon. I really hope it will hold off untill tommorow CD10 or the next day CD11. 
But im a bit worried about the temp rise.


----------



## Tmh93

Hello, first chart I’ve done with TTC confused on what I’m seeing and I noticed my temp has dropped and it’s stay pretty mite same temp not sure if it’s implantation or a sign of AF can anyone help me with what I’m looking at? Please..


----------



## Alligator

@Suggerhoney you mentioned I think you were hot when sleeping so perhaps the rise is due to that! I think with the positive OPK the surge isn't over yet so the egg wouldn't be released. Crossing everything for you!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tmh93 said:


> Hello, first chart I’ve done with TTC confused on what I’m seeing and I noticed my temp has dropped and it’s stay pretty mite same temp not sure if it’s implantation or a sign of AF can anyone help me with what I’m looking at? Please..
> 
> View attachment 1084435

Hi hon its normol to have temp drops in the luteal phase. Sometimes it can be implantation but sometimes its nothing. 
Im on my 6th fertility freind temping chart now I've had 2 chemical pregnancies one in April and i had a implantation dip with that and also one last cycle but i had no implantation dip. Also in my non pregnant charts I've had dips but they were just nothing. 
Keeping my fingers crossed that ures is implantation. 
Good luck


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> @Suggerhoney you mentioned I think you were hot when sleeping so perhaps the rise is due to that! I think with the positive OPK the surge isn't over yet so the egg wouldn't be released. Crossing everything for you!


Thanks hon. Yeah hopefully its down to that then. Im gonna keep testing to see if they go even darker. 
How are u doing sweety?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Cronkie121 said:


> Thank you! It will be two years TTC in November. Discovered in February that I needed a Fallopian tube removed and it was most likely the reason we hadn't conceived (or I did and just MC due to the toxic fluid building up in the tube and going into the uterus). I had to wait until June to get it removed, so this is my first cycle post the surgery and first medicated with clomid, gonal F injection and the Ovidrel trigger! Fx'ed!

Ohh good luck!!!


On a side note what does everyone think of my sticker concept?


----------



## Tmh93

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon its normol to have temp drops in the luteal phase. Sometimes it can be implantation but sometimes its nothing.
> Im on my 6th fertility freind temping chart now I've had 2 chemical pregnancies one in April and i had a implantation dip with that and also one last cycle but i had no implantation dip. Also in my non pregnant charts I've had dips but they were just nothing.
> Keeping my fingers crossed that ures is implantation.
> Good luck


@Suggerhoney thank you I was just worried because I’ve been trying since the end of December and I also had a chemical in February and I was getting scared cause I was getting the similar symptoms I got then. But fingers crossed this is the month.


----------



## Jessylou4

Ladies I’m wondering if any of you have had 2 chemical pregnancies in a row? 

I started bleeding on the 11th quite light and then the 12th medium flow which would be a normal period for me. 
Then yesterday I literally started gushing blood with lots of clots, along with extreme fatigue, backache and a headache. I was immediately suspicious as I had these symptoms last month with the chemical. 
Took a test this afternoon and a faint positive, darker than last month but still very faint.

I spoke to my GP and he’s put in a referral for me so I should be having some tests at the hospital soon. 
I’m just looking for some hope that people have gone on to have successful pregnancies after chemicals and if you had tests following chemicals did you get an explanation as to why it was happening? He’s mentioned Factor V deficiency and suggested taking 75mg of apsrin a day for now as it wouldn’t do any harm.


----------



## Alligator

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks hon. Yeah hopefully its down to that then. Im gonna keep testing to see if they go even darker.
> How are u doing sweety?

Thanks for asking girl, I am doing okay! CD3 so it's a very boring and long part of the cycle :coffee: Work is frustrating me slightly and a bit busy this week - I committed to a few things in the evening tonight and tomorrow (evening virtual work webinar tomorrow and a social event tonight) and I'm regretting it as I kind of want to be lazy LOL. But maybe it will help the time go by a bit quicker!


----------



## MrsKatie

@Jessylou4 i am so sorry about your losses. I hope you get help and answers and never have one again.

@Alligator teething is HELL. Is her sleep totally messed up too? I feel you girl!

@salamander91 i got spotting right after my BFP with baby 3, everything was fine. Good luck!!

@Deethehippy so glad you went in. I know what you mean, I always say at my appointments that we aren’t using contraception... and feel so self-conscious. Also they shouldn’t ask it like that, I want to say “that’s None of your business, it’s a conversation between me and my husband” and hey I guess I could. But it would be a lot more tactful and thoughtful if they said “would you like to discuss contraception today?” Or even “are you on any hormonal birth control?” if they needed to know that for medical records or med info...

@Suggerhoney i was just reading a post from a woman who was TTC 4.5 years and got her BFP on cd 18 or 19 from ovulating on CD9. You’re not out. Good luck.

AFM period due today, it’s making me sick with anxiety! Keep checking for blood. No matter what, if she doesn’t show today it’ll be good news cause either I’m pregnant or my LP is getting longer. FX. Trying to tell myself I’m ok with whatever happens. Tested and starkest of stark white bfns, wasn’t even satisfying to squint at it in different light or anything!


----------



## Alligator

MrsKatie said:


> @Jessylou4 i am so sorry about your losses. I hope you get help and answers and never have one again.
> 
> @Alligator teething is HELL. Is her sleep totally messed up too? I feel you girl!
> 
> @salamander91 i got spotting right after my BFP with baby 3, everything was fine. Good luck!!
> 
> @Deethehippy so glad you went in. I know what you mean, I always say at my appointments that we aren’t using contraception... and feel so self-conscious. Also they shouldn’t ask it like that, I want to say “that’s None of your business, it’s a conversation between me and my husband” and hey I guess I could. But it would be a lot more tactful and thoughtful if they said “would you like to discuss contraception today?” Or even “are you on any hormonal birth control?” if they needed to know that for medical records or med info...
> 
> @Suggerhoney i was just reading a post from a woman who was TTC 4.5 years and got her BFP on cd 18 or 19 from ovulating on CD9. You’re not out. Good luck.
> 
> AFM period due today, it’s making me sick with anxiety! Keep checking for blood. No matter what, if she doesn’t show today it’ll be good news cause either I’m pregnant or my LP is getting longer. FX. Trying to tell myself I’m ok with whatever happens. Tested and starkest of stark white bfns, wasn’t even satisfying to squint at it in different light or anything!

My kiddo has been a good teether so far (overall, certainly some bad days here and there) but these canines are tough. She is sleeping okay but definitely more restless and up crying a few times (by the time I get out of bed and go to her room she's already put herself back to sleep though). She's been super needy and whiny when awake, though. Poor kid!


----------



## tbfromlv

PinkCupcakes said:


> Sorry for the delay in replies everyone! Thanks for everyone’s reply and input! I get my trigger shot today, has anyone had one? Was it successful? I’m nervous as I don’t do well with shots lol!

I’ve done trigger shot for both medicated cycles and IVF cycle. The shot does not hurt pretty much at all lol it’s the tiniest needle! I was so worked up the first time and my DH got me with it and I laughed because I felt so dumb for being so worried! Haha! Also, if you don’t mind using up a bunch of cheapie tests, you could test out the trigger shot. That way you know when a positive is real or not!

@Suggar I’m thinking you will O tomorrow. Those are still positive and your temp Didn’t go higher than previous temps.. fXd bd today!

@cronkie- is this your first trigger? You may want to wait as long as possible before testing. Everyone metabolizes the Hcg in the shot differently and some people have it out by 6dpo and some not until 12-13dpo.


----------



## tbfromlv

Alligator said:


> My kiddo has been a good teether so far (overall, certainly some bad days here and there) but these canines are tough. She is sleeping okay but definitely more restless and up crying a few times (by the time I get out of bed and go to her room she's already put herself back to sleep though). She's been super needy and whiny when awake, though. Poor kid!

My little girl had all 4 molars come at once and that was a bit rough. She had mostly good days but the not so good days were full of lots of neediness and whining! I felt so bad


----------



## Alligator

tbfromlv said:


> My little girl had all 4 molars come at once and that was a bit rough. She had mostly good days but the not so good days were full of lots of neediness and whining! I felt so bad

I feel bad for her too! She's a bit of a late teether so we still have 2 year molars to go...the first year ones were not too bad so I am hoping for the same. These canines have been the worst by far! And she'll just say 'mommy teeth hurt'. Poor little love. Wants nothing to do with daddy, only mommy!


----------



## Kwipeh

Hey ladies how’s everyone doing?

AFM, I think I’m out. Another temp dip today and brown cm when checking cervix (sorry TMI). I’m 13dpo and AF is due tomorrow so I suppose the brown cm and low temp mean that the witch will be visiting moi tonight or early morning. 

If I’m not pregnant this month then we are defo going the assisted route. My progesterone test result is out but I can only have a conversation with the doctor about it on Thursday, ugh. Crossing my fingers that all is well in that regard. Ouch! AF cramps! Ugh. Lol.


----------



## doggylover

Kwipeh said:


> Hey ladies how’s everyone doing?
> 
> AFM, I think I’m out. Another temp dip today and brown cm when checking cervix (sorry TMI). I’m 13dpo and AF is due tomorrow so I suppose the brown cm and low temp mean that the witch will be visiting moi tonight or early morning.
> 
> If I’m not pregnant this month then we are defo going the assisted route. My progesterone test result is out but I can only have a conversation with the doctor about it on Thursday, ugh. Crossing my fingers that all is well in that regard. Ouch! AF cramps! Ugh. Lol.

sorry to hear this. I hope your assisted journey will be smooth for you.


----------



## Deethehippy

Kwipeh said:


> Hey ladies how’s everyone doing?
> 
> AFM, I think I’m out. Another temp dip today and brown cm when checking cervix (sorry TMI). I’m 13dpo and AF is due tomorrow so I suppose the brown cm and low temp mean that the witch will be visiting moi tonight or early morning.
> 
> If I’m not pregnant this month then we are defo going the assisted route. My progesterone test result is out but I can only have a conversation with the doctor about it on Thursday, ugh. Crossing my fingers that all is well in that regard. Ouch! AF cramps! Ugh. Lol.

Sorry to hear...damn that AF. Wishing you every success next month.


----------



## Danizzychar

Evening ladies hope everyone is well.. He's going to catch up tonight.. 

Does anyone have any hobbies to pass the time I've started crocheting again helps keep the mind off ttc


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ladies there still peaking


Still no O pain tho. 
Does this mean I've definitely not O yet? 
I really hope so. I really hope it dont happen today


----------



## Bevziibubble

Danizzychar said:


> Evening ladies hope everyone is well.. He's going to catch up tonight..
> 
> Does anyone have any hobbies to pass the time I've started crocheting again helps keep the mind off ttc
> 
> View attachment 1084442


That looks great :)


----------



## PinkCupcakes

A mature follicle on each ovary from leteozole!!! I get my trigger shot here in a moment!

also don’t think anyone saw my sticker concept I made on last page.


----------



## Deethehippy

PinkCupcakes said:


> A mature follicle on each ovary from leteozole!!! I get my trigger shot here in a moment!
> 
> also don’t think anyone saw my sticker concept I made on last page.
> 
> View attachment 1084444
> View attachment 1084445

I love that sticker concept..looks fab and lovely colours.
Good luck with your trigger shot.


----------



## GraceER

Hey I wasn’t sure where to post so I went ahead and posted here!

I’m pretty sure I ovulated on 24th June, but around 10dpo I started spotting and it increased until 13dpo when it stopped, but still wasn’t much. My tests then were BFN and with the bleeding I just thought oh well nevermind.

The last few days I’ve been quite tired and I’ve noticed my breasts are quite tender which I thought was weird, since I’m pre ovulation. Anyway something made me start doubting myself and I decided to test again, which I did and it was .... positive! I couldn’t believe it, but I used one of those cheap Superdrug tests and i thought I should check with something more reliable so I got two FRERs and they were both negative. Granted I was overexcited and didn’t hold my pee for long enough but still. So I got some other tests and tried again this evening and still nada. I’m going to test again in the morning but I’m so confused! Was it a false positive?! I feel like I’m going mad!


----------



## FTale

Sugger: those are def peak more so than the others in my opinion so good chance you have not just yet. Fx!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> Thanks for asking girl, I am doing okay! CD3 so it's a very boring and long part of the cycle :coffee: Work is frustrating me slightly and a bit busy this week - I committed to a few things in the evening tonight and tomorrow (evening virtual work webinar tomorrow and a social event tonight) and I'm regretting it as I kind of want to be lazy LOL. But maybe it will help the time go by a bit quicker!


Urghh it goes so slow doesn't it. 
Yeah I guess being busy will make the time go faster. 
Im starting to feel a bit more hopeful now that my OPKs are still peaking but the temp rise is still making me nervous. 
Hoping its just a random rise. 
I really thought i was out again already but hopefully I'm still in with a good chance. 
Still not getting any O pains and no more cm at the mo but hopefully it will do it again. Gonna DTD tonight and tommorow night just in case. 



PinkCupcakes said:


> A mature follicle on each ovary from leteozole!!! I get my trigger shot here in a moment!
> 
> also don’t think anyone saw my sticker concept I made on last page.
> 
> View attachment 1084444
> View attachment 1084445

Good luck sweet and i love ure sticker concept to. 



GraceER said:


> View attachment 1084446
> View attachment 1084447
> View attachment 1084448
> Hey I wasn’t sure where to post so I went ahead and posted here!
> 
> I’m pretty sure I ovulated on 24th June, but around 10dpo I started spotting and it increased until 13dpo when it stopped, but still wasn’t much. My tests then were BFN and with the bleeding I just thought oh well nevermind.
> 
> The last few days I’ve been quite tired and I’ve noticed my breasts are quite tender which I thought was weird, since I’m pre ovulation. Anyway something made me start doubting myself and I decided to test again, which I did and it was .... positive! I couldn’t believe it, but I used one of those cheap Superdrug tests and i thought I should check with something more reliable so I got two FRERs and they were both negative. Granted I was overexcited and didn’t hold my pee for long enough but still. So I got some other tests and tried again this evening and still nada. I’m going to test again in the morning but I’m so confused! Was it a false positive?! I feel like I’m going mad!

Think I see something in the top one hon good luck



FTale said:


> Sugger: those are def peak more so than the others in my opinion so good chance you have not just yet. Fx!

Thanks hon. 
If O has already happened wudnt the OPKs be negative?
The temp rise is still making me nervous tbh


----------



## Cronkie121

tbfromlv said:


> I’ve done trigger shot for both medicated cycles and IVF cycle. The shot does not hurt pretty much at all lol it’s the tiniest needle! I was so worked up the first time and my DH got me with it and I laughed because I felt so dumb for being so worried! Haha! Also, if you don’t mind using up a bunch of cheapie tests, you could test out the trigger shot. That way you know when a positive is real or not!
> 
> @Suggar I’m thinking you will O tomorrow. Those are still positive and your temp Didn’t go higher than previous temps.. fXd bd today!
> 
> @cronkie- is this your first trigger? You may want to wait as long as possible before testing. Everyone metabolizes the Hcg in the shot differently and some people have it out by 6dpo and some not until 12-13dpo.

It is my first trigger. I have been too afraid to test because of the risk of false positive and didnt think to test it out originally. Today marks 12 dpo and 14 past trigger, but I may just (try to) hold tight until friday when AF is expected to be safe.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Cronkie121 said:


> It is my first trigger. I have been too afraid to test because of the risk of false positive and didnt think to test it out originally. Today marks 12 dpo and 14 past trigger, but I may just (try to) hold tight until friday when AF is expected to be safe.

How long does a trigger shot take to make you ovulate?


----------



## Cronkie121

PinkCupcakes said:


> How long does a trigger shot take to make you ovulate?

My Dr. told me Ovulation should occur 36 hours from injection so we BD night of trigger, night after trigger, and early morning day of ovulation. Then had a progesterone test 7 days later to make sure my level was consistent with ovulation.


----------



## doggylover

PinkCupcakes said:


> A mature follicle on each ovary from leteozole!!! I get my trigger shot here in a moment!
> 
> also don’t think anyone saw my sticker concept I made on last page.
> 
> View attachment 1084444
> View attachment 1084445

That’s great! Hope your trigger shot went well and fx this is it for you! 



GraceER said:


> View attachment 1084446
> View attachment 1084447
> View attachment 1084448
> Hey I wasn’t sure where to post so I went ahead and posted here!
> 
> I’m pretty sure I ovulated on 24th June, but around 10dpo I started spotting and it increased until 13dpo when it stopped, but still wasn’t much. My tests then were BFN and with the bleeding I just thought oh well nevermind.
> 
> The last few days I’ve been quite tired and I’ve noticed my breasts are quite tender which I thought was weird, since I’m pre ovulation. Anyway something made me start doubting myself and I decided to test again, which I did and it was .... positive! I couldn’t believe it, but I used one of those cheap Superdrug tests and i thought I should check with something more reliable so I got two FRERs and they were both negative. Granted I was overexcited and didn’t hold my pee for long enough but still. So I got some other tests and tried again this evening and still nada. I’m going to test again in the morning but I’m so confused! Was it a false positive?! I feel like I’m going mad!

I see something on the top test for sure.


----------



## tbfromlv

Cronkie121 said:


> It is my first trigger. I have been too afraid to test because of the risk of false positive and didnt think to test it out originally. Today marks 12 dpo and 14 past trigger, but I may just (try to) hold tight until friday when AF is expected to be safe.

My suggestion if you can’t wait until Friday (because let’s face it- waiting to test is the hardest thing ever!) then just be cautiously optimistic if you see BFP and test the next day to see if it’s getting lighter or darker! Plus it’s an excuse to POAS more! Ha! I’m so excited for you! That’s what j would do because I’m a POAS addict haha but some people have more will power than me!! Lol


----------



## PinkCupcakes

tbfromlv said:


> My suggestion if you can’t wait until Friday (because let’s face it- waiting to test is the hardest thing ever!) then just be cautiously optimistic if you see BFP and test the next day to see if it’s getting lighter or darker! Plus it’s an excuse to POAS more! Ha! I’m so excited for you! That’s what j would do because I’m a POAS addict haha but some people have more will power than me!! Lol

Haha thanks! The shot went well, didn’t feel it at all. I was told to BD this evening and once tomorrow evening and I should O by tomorrow night. We just BDed already just a bit ago haha! I’m going to buy some ICs so I can POAS haha


----------



## tbfromlv

PinkCupcakes said:


> Haha thanks! The shot went well, didn’t feel it at all. I was told to BD this evening and once tomorrow evening and I should O by tomorrow night. We just BDed already just a bit ago haha! I’m going to buy some ICs so I can POAS haha

Perfect! Get that Egg!!!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

tbfromlv said:


> Perfect! Get that Egg!!!!

Two eggs to be exact! One from each ovary!!!


----------



## SY92

Alligator said:


> Morning ladies- just caught up! I think us over in North America are asleep when you're all posting hehehe!
> 
> Congrats @SY92! A positive digital too - that's fantastic!
> 
> 
> Aw thank you hun!
> I still cant believe it tbh lol!xo
> 
> i hope you catch the eggy soon hun!x


----------



## Suggerhoney

PinkCupcakes said:


> Two eggs to be exact! One from each ovary!!!


Good luck hon. Get catching that eggy x


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Can ovulation pain feel like kidney pain by chance?


----------



## Suggerhoney

PinkCupcakes said:


> Can ovulation pain feel like kidney pain by chance?

I find it feels crampy a bit Like AF and u get sharp pains in the left or right overy. I also get lower backache. 
I have O pain for about 3 days. 

Thats why I'm so confused now because I've had 2 days of peak opks but no o pain. 
I've just turned CD10 because its gone midnight and I'm hoping O hasn't already happened. 
Not had any pain so hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## tdog

PinkCupcakes said:


> Can ovulation pain feel like kidney pain by chance?

Mine always feel like kidney pain so yes xx


----------



## Lightning7

Wow lots to catch up on here!

@tdog - Love the announcement pic, it's so cute and funny!

@Suggerhoney I'm sorry for the early pos OPKs, hopefully O is on the later side since they are still positive! 

@SY92 huge congratulations to you! So happy for you, amazing strong tests for so early in, maybe you and @tdog both have twins :lol:

@MrsKatie thanks for checking up on me <3 I'm doing better, in the midst of a heavy AF now, but after 3 days of strong cramps the pain is finally subsiding and that's helping me mentally to move on as well. 

Thanks for all the support from all the ladies on here <3

Some advice for the BBT questions, I too have a toddler and when I started temping he would often wake around 4am, he started sleeping through a little way in but I still randomly wake anytime between 3am and 7am and can't get back to sleep easily, plus I start work at 5am sometimes and there's no way I'm setting my alarm for 4.30am on weekends to BBT lol.

So what I do is use this site Basal Body Temperature Adjuster - WhenMyBaby if the temp differs a LOT in time from the ones around it, and I find it works pretty well, but in the notes section on FF I will right my actual temp and actual temp time and then the corrected temp and time, if it still differs a LOT from where it should be (cause of bad night or a huge difference in time) I will put the actual temp in but tick the "discard" box next to the temp on FF.

For me this works well, may not work for everyone but just thought it might help some of you! <3


----------



## PinkCupcakes

tdog said:


> Mine always feel like kidney pain so yes xx

Okay! Cause I feel that right now in my left side and that’s where the bigger follicle of the two is! I had my trigger shot today, how long does it take for that to show negative on a HPT?


----------



## tbfromlv

PinkCupcakes said:


> Okay! Cause I feel that right now in my left side and that’s where the bigger follicle of the two is! I had my trigger shot today, how long does it take for that to show negative on a HPT?

It’s unlikely that you are already ovulating, however it’s not impossible! It can stay in your system and show positive tests anywhere from 5-14 days. When I did the trigger shot I tested from 4dpo on until the test became negative or got darker. If you don’t want to test it out, I would wait until at least 12dpo to test


----------



## Alligator

@Lightning7 thank you for the BBT tips that’s a good idea to do the adjuster! So far I’ve temped around 4-5 am the last few nights because I’ve woken then and have to be up at 6:00 anyway. Weekends we shall see hahah!


----------



## FTale

Sugger: Depending on the sensitivity of your opk it could stay positive 3 days after the initial positive. I used one brand that would stay positive till about 5 or 6dpo. I question if my ovulation was any good with lh remaining so high seemed like it was having trouble getting the ovary to release the egg. My progesterone was always low too. But without seeing a scan of my ovaries at the same time. Hard to say. 

But you could be just now surging since the tests are more dark rather than lighter. HUGS

Pink: After trigger you should still have about 12 to 36 hours before you release an egg. And by 10dpo it should be out of your system (my experience) and 12dpo you should see a positive test emerging. Some women do not metabolize it that fast and can still have a trace at 14dpo which is a long time imo. Crazy but FX you turn that follie into a lil bub. Keep us posted on your testing. Hugs


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi ladies

mind if I join late? I just wanted to get someone’s opinion on a test.

I have been following along but never posted as I wasn’t sure.

I believe I’m only 11dpo and I could only hold my pee for an hr came up straight away vvfl
Boobs are on fire too!


----------



## Cewsbaby

ehjmorris said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> mind if I join late? I just wanted to get someone’s opinion on a test.
> 
> I have been following along but never posted as I wasn’t sure.
> 
> I believe I’m only 11dpo and I could only hold my pee for an hr came up straight away vvfl
> Boobs are on fire too!
> 
> View attachment 1084457

I see that! Good luck!


----------



## ehjmorris

Cewsbaby said:


> I see that! Good luck!


Thank you for replying. I will do another in the morning when I’ll have a better hold


----------



## GraceER

2 negative tests this morning. I can’t believe it. I’m so pissed off!! That first Superdrug test sent me down a blind alley and it was a false positive


----------



## ehjmorris

GraceER said:


> 2 negative tests this morning. I can’t believe it. I’m so pissed off!! That first Superdrug test sent me down a blind alley and it was a false positive


I’m sorry x


----------



## Nixnax

ehjmorris said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> mind if I join late? I just wanted to get someone’s opinion on a test.
> 
> I have been following along but never posted as I wasn’t sure.
> 
> I believe I’m only 11dpo and I could only hold my pee for an hr came up straight away vvfl
> Boobs are on fire too!
> 
> View attachment 1084457

I see something I hope it gets darker


----------



## Nixnax

GraceER said:


> 2 negative tests this morning. I can’t believe it. I’m so pissed off!! That first Superdrug test sent me down a blind alley and it was a false positive

Oh I'm sorry, I hope it comes back to you


----------



## Nixnax

Hey everyone, 

@Suggerhoney how are the opks looking today... hoping still positive so ovulation holds off a little longer for you 

I struggle to reply to everyone as this thread is a fast move. 6DPO today..... getting impatient and wanting to test.


----------



## tdog

Nixnax said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> @Suggerhoney how are the opks looking today... hoping still positive so ovulation holds off a little longer for you
> 
> I struggle to reply to everyone as this thread is a fast move. 6DPO today..... getting impatient and wanting to test.

:rofl: I did at 6dpo still knowing there be bugger all on it but analize it for ages :rofl: xx

Afm 19dpo I have a dye stealer now :wohoo: these are the current tests, oh I still have 4 frer left and a load of ics :blush: xx


----------



## salamander91

GraceER said:


> 2 negative tests this morning. I can’t believe it. I’m so pissed off!! That first Superdrug test sent me down a blind alley and it was a false positive

Sorry grace. That's awful :-(


----------



## salamander91

I took my last frer but I'm not sure if theres anything on it. If there is I think it's just the indent or something. Theres an annoying scratch on the plastic where the line should be so it's hard to tell :roll:


----------



## Deethehippy

ehjmorris said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> mind if I join late? I just wanted to get someone’s opinion on a test.
> 
> I have been following along but never posted as I wasn’t sure.
> 
> I believe I’m only 11dpo and I could only hold my pee for an hr came up straight away vvfl
> Boobs are on fire too!
> 
> View attachment 1084457

Your symptoms sound promising and I can certainly see that line. Good luck with more tests.

GraceER - sorry about the BFN’s. You are not truly out until AF shows so keep testing.

Lightning - hope AF isn’t too hard on you. Next cycle has to be yours hun x

————————————————

My temp went up a bit today so I’m assuming I ovulated yesterday. FF says Monday but I’m going with the sl headache I have today and sore boobs too and will call today 1 DPO. I’m in the TWW - yay!
We managed to BD 1 day before and 2 days before so I’m in with a chance.
This is probably TMI but whilst we were BDing I was really imagining super swimmers and super eggs coming together and keeping so positive so I am praying it has worked. 

Hope everyone has a good day and keep us updated whatever stage you are at...we are in this all together x


----------



## Deethehippy

Tdog-
I’ve never had a dye stealer...that’s just awesome! And I love your announcement picture :)


----------



## tdog

Deethehippy said:


> Tdog-
> I’ve never had a dye stealer...that’s just awesome! And I love your announcement picture :)

Thank you lovely :flower: I don't even think I had dye stealer with Heidi (my last baby) xx

And yey for being in the tww I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

tdog said:


> :rofl: I did at 6dpo still knowing there be bugger all on it but analize it for ages :rofl: xx
> 
> Afm 19dpo I have a dye stealer now :wohoo: these are the current tests, oh I still have 4 frer left and a load of ics :blush: xx
> 
> View attachment 1084458
> View attachment 1084459
> View attachment 1084460


Great lines!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

GraceER said:


> 2 negative tests this morning. I can’t believe it. I’m so pissed off!! That first Superdrug test sent me down a blind alley and it was a false positive

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Deethehippy

salamander91 said:


> I took my last frer but I'm not sure if theres anything on it. If there is I think it's just the indent or something. Theres an annoying scratch on the plastic where the line should be so it's hard to tell :roll:

Can we see? How many DPO are you now? How do you feel? I so want you to get your BFP.


----------



## Nixnax

tdog said:


> :rofl: I did at 6dpo still knowing there be bugger all on it but analize it for ages :rofl: xx
> 
> Afm 19dpo I have a dye stealer now :wohoo: these are the current tests, oh I still have 4 frer left and a load of ics :blush: xx
> 
> View attachment 1084458
> View attachment 1084459
> View attachment 1084460

I did one yesterday :blush: knowing it will be neg at 5dpo. Going to start testing tomorrow because I feel like I just need to :rofl:.

Wowzers those tests are looking amazing :happydance:


----------



## salamander91

Deethehippy said:


> Can we see? How many DPO are you now? How do you feel? I so want you to get your BFP.

I don't think I can see anything on it. CD58. No idea on dpo. Not even sure if I did ovulate ](*,) I have some clearblue coming today so I guess I'll see if they show anything. I keep thinking I have symptoms but I'm sure they're all in my head :lol: I've been burping constantly the past few days lol boobs a little fuller and tender. I'm had so many of these dodgy tests the past couple of months so I'm feeling surprisingly relaxed about it but also just really frustrated that I don't know what my body is doing.


----------



## salamander91

Picture would help lol


----------



## Deethehippy

salamander91 said:


> Picture would help lol
> 
> View attachment 1084464

There does seem to be something in the area the line should be? Good luck with the Clearblue’s.


----------



## salamander91

Deethehippy said:


> There does seem to be something in the area the line should be? Good luck with the Clearblue’s.

Yeh there does but theres also a scratch the entire way through the plastic where the line should be so I'm not sure what I'm looking at. Either way though its fainter than yesterdays. Thanks :)


----------



## doggylover

ehjmorris said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> mind if I join late? I just wanted to get someone’s opinion on a test.
> 
> I have been following along but never posted as I wasn’t sure.
> 
> I believe I’m only 11dpo and I could only hold my pee for an hr came up straight away vvfl
> Boobs are on fire too!
> 
> View attachment 1084457

I definitely see something there!!



GraceER said:


> 2 negative tests this morning. I can’t believe it. I’m so pissed off!! That first Superdrug test sent me down a blind alley and it was a false positive

I’m so sorry ☹️ That is awful to have happen.



tdog said:


> :rofl: I did at 6dpo still knowing there be bugger all on it but analize it for ages :rofl: xx
> 
> Afm 19dpo I have a dye stealer now :wohoo: these are the current tests, oh I still have 4 frer left and a load of ics :blush: xx
> 
> View attachment 1084458
> View attachment 1084459
> View attachment 1084460

amazing lines! Love a dye stealer (never head that expression though!)

AFM: I’m confused. My last 4 cycles have all been 34/35 days and I’ve Ov around day 23/24. This first cycle of TTC and I should have the Ov last week, never got a positive opk, and only a tiny bit of EWCM.

Now I’ve started getting loads of cm (although not EWCM) and my opk is getting darker again. So am I now about to Ov? Who knows. We Dtd 4 times last week but I just text dh and told him I think it was wrong and we have to do it all again this week

here’s today’s opk - it’s not positive but it’s pretty dark I think.


----------



## SY92

Lightning7 said:


> Wow lots to catch up on here!
> 
> 
> @SY92 huge congratulations to you! So happy for you, amazing strong tests for so early in, maybe you and @tdog both have twins :lol:




Lightning7 said:


> Wow lots to catch up on here!
> 
> @SY92 huge congratulations to you! So happy for you, amazing strong tests for so early in, maybe you and @tdog both have twins :lol:
> 
> Aw thankyou hun!! I cant believe how strong they are either for being so early as well!
> haha oh my, twins , we have twins on hubbys side and my mum had twins after she had me but lost them early on, so there is a strong chance i guess lol but no matter what , this our beautiful little rainbow & I am so blessed to even get this far <3
> 
> i hope you are keeping well hun and that AF is starting to slow down now for you! Theres nothing worse than AF showing & bringing all the pain along side her x
> 
> *big higs* xx


----------



## Deethehippy

doggylover said:


> I definitely see something there!!
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so sorry ☹️ That is awful to have happen.
> 
> 
> 
> amazing lines! Love a dye stealer (never head that expression though!)
> 
> AFM: I’m confused. My last 4 cycles have all been 34/35 days and I’ve Ov around day 23/24. This first cycle of TTC and I should have the Ov last week, never got a positive opk, and only a tiny bit of EWCM.
> 
> Now I’ve started getting loads of cm (although not EWCM) and my opk is getting darker again. So am I now about to Ov? Who knows. We Dtd 4 times last week but I just text dh and told him I think it was wrong and we have to do it all again this week
> 
> here’s today’s opk - it’s not positive but it’s pretty dark I think.
> View attachment 1084465

That looks near positive, I would test tonight and then again in the morning and you should get your positive. Perhaps you have O late. Good luck catching the egg.


----------



## salamander91

doggylover said:


> I definitely see something there!!
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so sorry ☹️ That is awful to have happen.
> 
> 
> 
> amazing lines! Love a dye stealer (never head that expression though!)
> 
> AFM: I’m confused. My last 4 cycles have all been 34/35 days and I’ve Ov around day 23/24. This first cycle of TTC and I should have the Ov last week, never got a positive opk, and only a tiny bit of EWCM.
> 
> Now I’ve started getting loads of cm (although not EWCM) and my opk is getting darker again. So am I now about to Ov? Who knows. We Dtd 4 times last week but I just text dh and told him I think it was wrong and we have to do it all again this week
> 
> here’s today’s opk - it’s not positive but it’s pretty dark I think.
> View attachment 1084465

Definitely looks close to pos. Good luck xx


----------



## salamander91

Clearblue was neg so I'm guessing yesterdays frer was either dodgy or it's a chemical :wacko: cd58 today. Last cycle was 55 days long so this one is even longer :sad2: ](*,)


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> That looks near positive, I would test tonight and then again in the morning and you should get your positive. Perhaps you have O late. Good luck catching the egg.




salamander91 said:


> Definitely looks close to pos. Good luck xx

thanks ladies. It’s so irritating never knowing when I will actually Ov. I thought I hadn’t last week, I should have trusted my instincts



salamander91 said:


> Clearblue was neg so I'm guessing yesterdays frer was either dodgy or it's a chemical :wacko: cd58 today. Last cycle was 55 days long so this one is even longer :sad2: ](*,)

maybe the clear blue isn’t sensitive to pick it up yet? Fingers crossed the clear blue is wrong and not the frer.


----------



## StarryEyes.

doggylover said:


> I definitely see something there!!
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so sorry ☹️ That is awful to have happen.
> 
> 
> 
> amazing lines! Love a dye stealer (never head that expression though!)
> 
> AFM: I’m confused. My last 4 cycles have all been 34/35 days and I’ve Ov around day 23/24. This first cycle of TTC and I should have the Ov last week, never got a positive opk, and only a tiny bit of EWCM.
> 
> Now I’ve started getting loads of cm (although not EWCM) and my opk is getting darker again. So am I now about to Ov? Who knows. We Dtd 4 times last week but I just text dh and told him I think it was wrong and we have to do it all again this week
> 
> here’s today’s opk - it’s not positive but it’s pretty dark I think.
> View attachment 1084465

Yep I’d say that’s nearly positive and you’re likely going to ovulate soon, must be ovulating later this time. Cycles are so annoying when they throw an earlier or later ov date in! Good job you are still testing though else you’d have missed it! Good luck! 



salamander91 said:


> Clearblue was neg so I'm guessing yesterdays frer was either dodgy or it's a chemical :wacko: cd58 today. Last cycle was 55 days long so this one is even longer :sad2: ](*,)

So sorry it was neg, hoping that the CB wasn’t correct and you still get a line on another test [-o&lt;


----------



## salamander91

Thanks ladies. I'm going to try and not test for a few days. At least I'll know for sure whether it was a dodgy test by then or not. I'll probably end up testing on friday though lol I have some of the sweety fox tests tdog mentioned coming then.


----------



## salamander91

doggylover said:


> thanks ladies. It’s so irritating never knowing when I will actually Ov. I thought I hadn’t last week, I should have trusted my instincts
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the clear blue isn’t sensitive to pick it up yet? Fingers crossed the clear blue is wrong and not the frer.

I get it. I still haven't had a for sure positive opk yet and I'm cd58 ](*,) I've had ones that are as dark as the control line but it's happened a few times this cycle so no idea if/when I ovulated.


----------



## doggylover

salamander91 said:


> I get it. I still haven't had a for sure positive opk yet and I'm cd58 ](*,) I've had ones that are as dark as the control line but it's happened a few times this cycle so no idea if/when I ovulated.

oh no way, that’s horrible to have so many positives that may not be. How are you supposed to work with that? I once had a 70day long cycle, and it’s just like wtf is going on in there?!


----------



## doggylover

Also, hope this gives some of you a laugh. I was driving yesterday and the random thought popped in to my head that my username has probably seemed to lots of people over the last 8yrs of me using bnb that I’m saying I love it doggy style in fact it’s meant to be dogs as in animals. Made me go "oh for f*** sake!" Yesterday when I realised peo0e probably think I’m sharing way TMI!


----------



## salamander91

doggylover said:


> oh no way, that’s horrible to have so many positives that may not be. How are you supposed to work with that? I once had a 70day long cycle, and it’s just like wtf is going on in there?!

Lots of sex 8-[ I think dh has gotten lucky more times this cycle then he did the whole of last year :lol: my cycles have been ridiculous since my mc. This is only my second and it was nearly 6 months ago! This happened last cycle too but I did eventually get a clearly positive opk at cd43/4


----------



## doggylover

salamander91 said:


> Lots of sex 8-[ I think dh has gotten lucky more times this cycle then he did the whole of last year :lol: my cycles have been ridiculous since my mc. This is only my second and it was nearly 6 months ago! This happened last cycle too but I did eventually get a clearly positive opk at cd43/4

:rofl: yeah my husband was happy enough to hear we have another week of Dtd daily ahead of us!


----------



## Deethehippy

doggylover said:


> Also, hope this gives some of you a laugh. I was driving yesterday and the random thought popped in to my head that my username has probably seemed to lots of people over the last 8yrs of me using bnb that I’m saying I love it doggy style in fact it’s meant to be dogs as in animals. Made me go "oh for f*** sake!" Yesterday when I realised peo0e probably think I’m sharing way TMI!

LOL Hope I don't have a dirty mind but I really did think that you was referring to a BD position LOL Nice to know that we share a love of animals instead


----------



## Deethehippy

salamander91 said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm going to try and not test for a few days. At least I'll know for sure whether it was a dodgy test by then or not. I'll probably end up testing on friday though lol I have some of the sweety fox tests tdog mentioned coming then.

Got everything crossed for you hun x


----------



## StarryEyes.

doggylover said:


> Also, hope this gives some of you a laugh. I was driving yesterday and the random thought popped in to my head that my username has probably seemed to lots of people over the last 8yrs of me using bnb that I’m saying I love it doggy style in fact it’s meant to be dogs as in animals. Made me go "oh for f*** sake!" Yesterday when I realised peo0e probably think I’m sharing way TMI!

:rofl: No no no, it’s much better to think you’re expressing how much you love doggy style! 

I love dogs too though :laugh2:


----------



## salamander91

doggylover said:


> Also, hope this gives some of you a laugh. I was driving yesterday and the random thought popped in to my head that my username has probably seemed to lots of people over the last 8yrs of me using bnb that I’m saying I love it doggy style in fact it’s meant to be dogs as in animals. Made me go "oh for f*** sake!" Yesterday when I realised peo0e probably think I’m sharing way TMI!

 :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

doggylover said:


> Also, hope this gives some of you a laugh. I was driving yesterday and the random thought popped in to my head that my username has probably seemed to lots of people over the last 8yrs of me using bnb that I’m saying I love it doggy style in fact it’s meant to be dogs as in animals. Made me go "oh for f*** sake!" Yesterday when I realised peo0e probably think I’m sharing way TMI!

Ah you've ruined it for me :rofl:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Haha! :rofl:


----------



## Alligator

LOL @doggylover I thought it was about dogs but now I'll think of it the other way hehehe. I wonder if people think I really love alligators? My name is Alli so that's where that comes from. My husband really likes fishing shows and alligators and hunting so he started calling me Alli-gator hence the name!

Cd4 today and AF lightening up. Some cramping though which is unusual. Had a rough night with my toddler, very whining and clingy and crying. 2 is tough! Have a bit of a busy work day but also very unmotivated so this should be interesting!


----------



## Cronkie121

And my temp stayed the same! Ugh I wish it would've went either up or down so I can get out of limbo! Had mild cramping overnight and this morning had a wave of nausea. Fingers still crossed. 

and @doggylover you cracked me up this morning reading about your username! LOL


----------



## SY92

doggylover said:


> Also, hope this gives some of you a laugh. I was driving yesterday and the random thought popped in to my head that my username has probably seemed to lots of people over the last 8yrs of me using bnb that I’m saying I love it doggy style in fact it’s meant to be dogs as in animals. Made me go "oh for f*** sake!" Yesterday when I realised peo0e probably think I’m sharing way TMI!


Ahahaha im absolutely howling :lol:=D&gt;
Amazing hahah! can honestly say i hadnt noticed but now that ye mention it haha xxxx


----------



## SY92

salamander91 said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm going to try and not test for a few days. At least I'll know for sure whether it was a dodgy test by then or not. I'll probably end up testing on friday though lol I have some of the sweety fox tests tdog mentioned coming then.

Big hugs hun!
Hoping your test in the next few days is more positive!xx


----------



## MrsKatie

9dpo today, at least AF isn’t here yet, so even if I’m not pregnant my LP has lengthened by at least a day which feels great. Might come today still, it’s only 8am haha.
Super major maybe squinter on an IC but probably nothing.
I’ll respond to people soon!!


----------



## tbfromlv

MrsKatie said:


> 9dpo today, at least AF isn’t here yet, so even if I’m not pregnant my LP has lengthened by at least a day which feels great. Might come today still, it’s only 8am haha.
> Super major maybe squinter on an IC but probably nothing.
> I’ll respond to people soon!!
> 
> View attachment 1084484

 I feel like I see something! FXd it’s a BFP coming!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye :)


----------



## MrsKatie

Better pic


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> 9dpo today, at least AF isn’t here yet, so even if I’m not pregnant my LP has lengthened by at least a day which feels great. Might come today still, it’s only 8am haha.
> Super major maybe squinter on an IC but probably nothing.
> I’ll respond to people soon!!
> 
> View attachment 1084484

great news about your LP. Mine is short too (10 or 11 days) and it always make me wonder how many times I’ve missed a fertilised egg because it hasn’t had time to implant properly.


----------



## MrsKatie

Of course now I don’t see what I thought I saw... only 9dpo though. Just more waiting I guess!


----------



## StarryEyes.

MrsKatie said:


> Better pic
> 
> View attachment 1084485

Ooooh I maybe see something! FX!


----------



## MrsKatie

Thanks ladies <3


----------



## LuvallmyH

MrsKatie said:


> 9dpo today, at least AF isn’t here yet, so even if I’m not pregnant my LP has lengthened by at least a day which feels great. Might come today still, it’s only 8am haha.
> Super major maybe squinter on an IC but probably nothing.
> I’ll respond to people soon!!
> 
> View attachment 1084484

I see something :winkwink:


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsKatie said:


> Better pic
> 
> View attachment 1084485

If I tilt my laptop something shows up. I've got everything crossed for you, both that AF stays away and the line gets darker.
Be sure to :test:like a crazy person like me


----------



## Alligator

@MrsKatie I don't see anything on my laptop but I never do haha. I'll check on my phone later! Great news about the LP lengthening either way, hopefully your BFP is on the way!

I'm having to work late tonight for a webinar which I'm not at all jazzed about. Only a couple more work days before I'm off on two weeks vacation. My husband and I may go for a weekend away, he's waiting to see if he can get the time off and we have to take a look at our finances but my parents have agreed to watch our daughter if needed so that's nice!


----------



## Alligator

@LuvallmyH good to hear from you - how are you mama?

@Suggerhoney thinking of you this am - how's the OPK?


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> @MrsKatie I don't see anything on my laptop but I never do haha. I'll check on my phone later! Great news about the LP lengthening either way, hopefully your BFP is on the way!
> 
> I'm having to work late tonight for a webinar which I'm not at all jazzed about. Only a couple more work days before I'm off on two weeks vacation. My husband and I may go for a weekend away, he's waiting to see if he can get the time off and we have to take a look at our finances but my parents have agreed to watch our daughter if needed so that's nice!

It sounds like you have been working full on just recently - I hope you get to have your weekend away..you deserve it!


----------



## MrsKatie

Thanks you guys. took a pregmate again and wasted another frer, stark stark white bfn. I feel so dumb I knew I shouldn’t have tested more!


----------



## Alligator

Aw @MrsKatie I'm the same, as you know from this past month I was testing like a lunatic. Big hugs <3 you're still not out!

@Deethehippy yes work has been quite full on for the last little bit - and will be again through the late summer and fall, so these next couple of weeks will be a nice time off!


----------



## Kwipeh

tdog said:


> :rofl: I did at 6dpo still knowing there be bugger all on it but analize it for ages :rofl: xx
> 
> Afm 19dpo I have a dye stealer now :wohoo: these are the current tests, oh I still have 4 frer left and a load of ics :blush: xx
> 
> View attachment 1084458
> View attachment 1084459
> View attachment 1084460

Lines! Lovely dark lines! Whoop!


----------



## Kwipeh

Deethehippy said:


> Your symptoms sound promising and I can certainly see that line. Good luck with more tests.
> 
> GraceER - sorry about the BFN’s. You are not truly out until AF shows so keep testing.
> 
> Lightning - hope AF isn’t too hard on you. Next cycle has to be yours hun x
> 
> ————————————————
> 
> My temp went up a bit today so I’m assuming I ovulated yesterday. FF says Monday but I’m going with the sl headache I have today and sore boobs too and will call today 1 DPO. I’m in the TWW - yay!
> We managed to BD 1 day before and 2 days before so I’m in with a chance.
> This is probably TMI but whilst we were BDing I was really imagining super swimmers and super eggs coming together and keeping so positive so I am praying it has worked.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day and keep us updated whatever stage you are at...we are in this all together x

Yes to super swimmers and super eggs! Good luck!


----------



## Kwipeh

Hey ladies, so I’m on CD1 now. Will be talking to the GP tomorrow about my progesterone tests. I wonder what they found. Hm. 

Anyway, crossing my fingers for the next stage of our journey, which will be assisted. We won’t stop trying by ourselves though, until we have definite treatment dates and stuff. 

Wish us luck please! And good luck to you all! I’ll still be popping into this thread if y’all don’t mind. I love it here. You are all very warm and encouraging, and I wish you all the outcomes that you want. Much love!


----------



## Deethehippy

Kwipeh said:


> Hey ladies, so I’m on CD1 now. Will be talking to the GP tomorrow about my progesterone tests. I wonder what they found. Hm.
> 
> Anyway, crossing my fingers for the next stage of our journey, which will be assisted. We won’t stop trying by ourselves though, until we have definite treatment dates and stuff.
> 
> Wish us luck please! And good luck to you all! I’ll still be popping into this thread if y’all don’t mind. I love it here. You are all very warm and encouraging, and I wish you all the outcomes that you want. Much love!

Good luck with the results of your tests. You are more than welcome to pop in, we love to have you here :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

Kwipeh said:


> Hey ladies, so I’m on CD1 now. Will be talking to the GP tomorrow about my progesterone tests. I wonder what they found. Hm.
> 
> Anyway, crossing my fingers for the next stage of our journey, which will be assisted. We won’t stop trying by ourselves though, until we have definite treatment dates and stuff.
> 
> Wish us luck please! And good luck to you all! I’ll still be popping into this thread if y’all don’t mind. I love it here. You are all very warm and encouraging, and I wish you all the outcomes that you want. Much love!

I always stick around even if I'm out for the month - I like to see how all my pals are doing (which I hope no one minds, I don't think they do). I'm sorry for AF arriving but fx for you this next cycle and as you start to reach out for fertility help!


----------



## StarryEyes.

Kwipeh said:


> Hey ladies, so I’m on CD1 now. Will be talking to the GP tomorrow about my progesterone tests. I wonder what they found. Hm.
> 
> Anyway, crossing my fingers for the next stage of our journey, which will be assisted. We won’t stop trying by ourselves though, until we have definite treatment dates and stuff.
> 
> Wish us luck please! And good luck to you all! I’ll still be popping into this thread if y’all don’t mind. I love it here. You are all very warm and encouraging, and I wish you all the outcomes that you want. Much love!

Yes definitely still pop in here!! Wishing you all luck with the next stage :flower:


----------



## LuvallmyH

Alligator said:


> @LuvallmyH good to hear from you - how are you mama?
> 
> @Suggerhoney thinking of you this am - how's the OPK?

I’m ok thanks. Cd9 and maybe feeling some fertile symptoms, although I don’t usually Ovulate until much later in my cycle. Dh is willing to try again so we shall see!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Cd 11, Negative IC barely a line. 2 days till OV is predicted. We DTD in the early hours (this is normal for us as I have insomnia) DH is at work tonight so I’ll have to wait for him to get home to dtd again


----------



## tbfromlv

Kwipeh said:


> Hey ladies, so I’m on CD1 now. Will be talking to the GP tomorrow about my progesterone tests. I wonder what they found. Hm.
> 
> Anyway, crossing my fingers for the next stage of our journey, which will be assisted. We won’t stop trying by ourselves though, until we have definite treatment dates and stuff.
> 
> Wish us luck please! And good luck to you all! I’ll still be popping into this thread if y’all don’t mind. I love it here. You are all very warm and encouraging, and I wish you all the outcomes that you want. Much love!

good luck! I’m no stranger to the assisted world so if you have any questions.. I probably have some answers :) and of course this group is so supportive!


----------



## Mummafrog

Dear everyone,
I have read through so much of this thread while I've been waiting haha. I'm hoping I'll be able to join in now, it's a bit of a long story :roll:

So I've had two babies myself, both born at home in water. My only risk factor is a high bmi and I'll only change my birth plan if something else is wrong. 

I'm now waiting to TTC for my first surrogate baby, who I will be carrying for the most wonderful parents to be, it will be their first child, my intended mother (IM) had childhood cancer and can't carry or produce eggs :-(
We will be doing insemination at home with your basic syringe and intended father's (IF's) sperm. So basically TTC like anyone else. 

I came off medication about 4.5 months ago which wouldn't be safe to be pregnant with and effects my hormones. So for all this time I have been peeing on sticks and waiting for my cycles to come back. 
In the last week I've started having a flashing smiley on the purple clearblue tests, lots of cramps/pain/pinching in the womb/ovaries/cervix areas. I had a day of some ewcm but haven't had any the last couple of days.

Tonight I got the darkest opk I've had by far so I'm praying ovulation is coming and we can TTC this month. I would have to get my blood taken before insems, I have the form ready to quickly run and get them done as soon as I think ov is coming. 

So that's where we're at. Hopefully I'll only have to send such a long explanation once haha, thanks for reading and hope it's okay for me to tag along. 

:dust:


----------



## Alligator

Mummafrog said:


> Dear everyone,
> I have read through so much of this thread while I've been waiting haha. I'm hoping I'll be able to join in now, it's a bit of a long story :roll:
> 
> So I've had two babies myself, both born at home in water. My only risk factor is a high bmi and I'll only change my birth plan if something else is wrong.
> 
> I'm now waiting to TTC for my first surrogate baby, who I will be carrying for the most wonderful parents to be, it will be their first child, my intended mother (IM) had childhood cancer and can't carry or produce eggs :-(
> We will be doing insemination at home with your basic syringe and intended father's (IF's) sperm. So basically TTC like anyone else.
> 
> I came off medication about 4.5 months ago which wouldn't be safe to be pregnant with and effects my hormones. So for all this time I have been peeing on sticks and waiting for my cycles to come back.
> In the last week I've started having a flashing smiley on the purple clearblue tests, lots of cramps/pain/pinching in the womb/ovaries/cervix areas. I had a day of some ewcm but haven't had any the last couple of days.
> 
> Tonight I got the darkest opk I've had by far so I'm praying ovulation is coming and we can TTC this month. I would have to get my blood taken before insems, I have the form ready to quickly run and get them done as soon as I think ov is coming.
> 
> So that's where we're at. Hopefully I'll only have to send such a long explanation once haha, thanks for reading and hope it's okay for me to tag along.
> 
> :dust:

Wow that is so generous of you - what a gift to give another family <3


----------



## tbfromlv

Mummafrog said:


> Dear everyone,
> I have read through so much of this thread while I've been waiting haha. I'm hoping I'll be able to join in now, it's a bit of a long story :roll:
> 
> So I've had two babies myself, both born at home in water. My only risk factor is a high bmi and I'll only change my birth plan if something else is wrong.
> 
> I'm now waiting to TTC for my first surrogate baby, who I will be carrying for the most wonderful parents to be, it will be their first child, my intended mother (IM) had childhood cancer and can't carry or produce eggs :-(
> We will be doing insemination at home with your basic syringe and intended father's (IF's) sperm. So basically TTC like anyone else.
> 
> I came off medication about 4.5 months ago which wouldn't be safe to be pregnant with and effects my hormones. So for all this time I have been peeing on sticks and waiting for my cycles to come back.
> In the last week I've started having a flashing smiley on the purple clearblue tests, lots of cramps/pain/pinching in the womb/ovaries/cervix areas. I had a day of some ewcm but haven't had any the last couple of days.
> 
> Tonight I got the darkest opk I've had by far so I'm praying ovulation is coming and we can TTC this month. I would have to get my blood taken before insems, I have the form ready to quickly run and get them done as soon as I think ov is coming.
> 
> So that's where we're at. Hopefully I'll only have to send such a long explanation once haha, thanks for reading and hope it's okay for me to tag along.
> 
> :dust:

You just brought tears to my eyes. What a wonderful gift you are hoping to give this couple! I am wishing you all the best luck!! Of course you are welcome, just are still TTC!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's so lovely of you! :cloud9:


----------



## Nixnax

Mummafrog said:


> Dear everyone,
> I have read through so much of this thread while I've been waiting haha. I'm hoping I'll be able to join in now, it's a bit of a long story :roll:
> 
> So I've had two babies myself, both born at home in water. My only risk factor is a high bmi and I'll only change my birth plan if something else is wrong.
> 
> I'm now waiting to TTC for my first surrogate baby, who I will be carrying for the most wonderful parents to be, it will be their first child, my intended mother (IM) had childhood cancer and can't carry or produce eggs :-(
> We will be doing insemination at home with your basic syringe and intended father's (IF's) sperm. So basically TTC like anyone else.
> 
> I came off medication about 4.5 months ago which wouldn't be safe to be pregnant with and effects my hormones. So for all this time I have been peeing on sticks and waiting for my cycles to come back.
> In the last week I've started having a flashing smiley on the purple clearblue tests, lots of cramps/pain/pinching in the womb/ovaries/cervix areas. I had a day of some ewcm but haven't had any the last couple of days.
> 
> Tonight I got the darkest opk I've had by far so I'm praying ovulation is coming and we can TTC this month. I would have to get my blood taken before insems, I have the form ready to quickly run and get them done as soon as I think ov is coming.
> 
> So that's where we're at. Hopefully I'll only have to send such a long explanation once haha, thanks for reading and hope it's okay for me to tag along.
> 
> :dust:

Welcome, that is lovely thing you are doing for that couple. I take my hat off to you and wish you luck


----------



## doggylover

Mummafrog said:


> Dear everyone,
> I have read through so much of this thread while I've been waiting haha. I'm hoping I'll be able to join in now, it's a bit of a long story :roll:
> 
> So I've had two babies myself, both born at home in water. My only risk factor is a high bmi and I'll only change my birth plan if something else is wrong.
> 
> I'm now waiting to TTC for my first surrogate baby, who I will be carrying for the most wonderful parents to be, it will be their first child, my intended mother (IM) had childhood cancer and can't carry or produce eggs :-(
> We will be doing insemination at home with your basic syringe and intended father's (IF's) sperm. So basically TTC like anyone else.
> 
> I came off medication about 4.5 months ago which wouldn't be safe to be pregnant with and effects my hormones. So for all this time I have been peeing on sticks and waiting for my cycles to come back.
> In the last week I've started having a flashing smiley on the purple clearblue tests, lots of cramps/pain/pinching in the womb/ovaries/cervix areas. I had a day of some ewcm but haven't had any the last couple of days.
> 
> Tonight I got the darkest opk I've had by far so I'm praying ovulation is coming and we can TTC this month. I would have to get my blood taken before insems, I have the form ready to quickly run and get them done as soon as I think ov is coming.
> 
> So that's where we're at. Hopefully I'll only have to send such a long explanation once haha, thanks for reading and hope it's okay for me to tag along.
> 
> :dust:

what an incredible lady you are! I hope the journey to pregnancy is quick for you all, and their baby is in their arms soon


----------



## Mummafrog

Aww thank you, it just feels normal to me now! 

I had the darker opk and now the other two I've done this evening are lighter again ](*,) I feel like I'm going crazy :( I just want to try at least, could be months before we actually conceive!

Wishing everyone luck, I see there are lots of tww and people ov'ing going on:happydance:

Lightning I was so sad to read about your loss


----------



## Deethehippy

Mummafrog said:


> Dear everyone,
> I have read through so much of this thread while I've been waiting haha. I'm hoping I'll be able to join in now, it's a bit of a long story :roll:
> 
> So I've had two babies myself, both born at home in water. My only risk factor is a high bmi and I'll only change my birth plan if something else is wrong.
> 
> I'm now waiting to TTC for my first surrogate baby, who I will be carrying for the most wonderful parents to be, it will be their first child, my intended mother (IM) had childhood cancer and can't carry or produce eggs :-(
> We will be doing insemination at home with your basic syringe and intended father's (IF's) sperm. So basically TTC like anyone else.
> 
> I came off medication about 4.5 months ago which wouldn't be safe to be pregnant with and effects my hormones. So for all this time I have been peeing on sticks and waiting for my cycles to come back.
> In the last week I've started having a flashing smiley on the purple clearblue tests, lots of cramps/pain/pinching in the womb/ovaries/cervix areas. I had a day of some ewcm but haven't had any the last couple of days.
> 
> Tonight I got the darkest opk I've had by far so I'm praying ovulation is coming and we can TTC this month. I would have to get my blood taken before insems, I have the form ready to quickly run and get them done as soon as I think ov is coming.
> 
> So that's where we're at. Hopefully I'll only have to send such a long explanation once haha, thanks for reading and hope it's okay for me to tag along.
> 
> :dust:

Hello and welcome. :hi:
I really admire what you are going to do and wish you lots of luck with the TTC. I always wondered about being a surrogate myself but I am too old now and on my own TTC mission. 
Surrogacy is the most wonderful gift you could ever give a couple and I would love to hear all about your journey.


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok ladies I’m 4dpo and already so impatient lol why?? I feel like I used to be able to get at least to 7dpo before I became impatient and was getting the urge to test. I’m a teacher so I’m on summer break right now so I don’t even have work occupying my mind! I do thankfully have this active 17 month old running my ragged! TTC is tough


----------



## Alligator

tbfromlv said:


> Ok ladies I’m 4dpo and already so impatient lol why?? I feel like I used to be able to get at least to 7dpo before I became impatient and was getting the urge to test. I’m a teacher so I’m on summer break right now so I don’t even have work occupying my mind! I do thankfully have this active 17 month old running my ragged! TTC is tough

I was the same way! It's crazy and makes no sense since you just know it'll be negative!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Pretty sure O today or tonight! Positive OPK, we are BDing tonight. Not sure if the positive OPK is from the trigger shot or actual O?


----------



## Kwipeh

Mummafrog said:


> Dear everyone,
> I have read through so much of this thread while I've been waiting haha. I'm hoping I'll be able to join in now, it's a bit of a long story :roll:
> 
> So I've had two babies myself, both born at home in water. My only risk factor is a high bmi and I'll only change my birth plan if something else is wrong.
> 
> I'm now waiting to TTC for my first surrogate baby, who I will be carrying for the most wonderful parents to be, it will be their first child, my intended mother (IM) had childhood cancer and can't carry or produce eggs :-(
> We will be doing insemination at home with your basic syringe and intended father's (IF's) sperm. So basically TTC like anyone else.
> 
> I came off medication about 4.5 months ago which wouldn't be safe to be pregnant with and effects my hormones. So for all this time I have been peeing on sticks and waiting for my cycles to come back.
> In the last week I've started having a flashing smiley on the purple clearblue tests, lots of cramps/pain/pinching in the womb/ovaries/cervix areas. I had a day of some ewcm but haven't had any the last couple of days.
> 
> Tonight I got the darkest opk I've had by far so I'm praying ovulation is coming and we can TTC this month. I would have to get my blood taken before insems, I have the form ready to quickly run and get them done as soon as I think ov is coming.
> 
> So that's where we're at. Hopefully I'll only have to send such a long explanation once haha, thanks for reading and hope it's okay for me to tag along.
> 
> :dust:

You, lady, are amazing!


----------



## Kwipeh

Hey ladies, so the doc called with the news about my progesterone. All is well, she says. Same with oestrogen which we checked two weeks ago ish. But my thyroid is borderline under-active. Apparently that might be the problem. We are getting it checked one more time before proceeding for assisted, just in case. So fingers crossed as usual. And thanks for your kind words, everyone.


----------



## ehjmorris

Kwipeh said:


> Hey ladies, so the doc called with the news about my progesterone. All is well, she says. Same with oestrogen which we checked two weeks ago ish. But my thyroid is borderline under-active. Apparently that might be the problem. We are getting it checked one more time before proceeding for assisted, just in case. So fingers crossed as usual. And thanks for your kind words, everyone.

Wishing you luck!


----------



## ehjmorris

So I did another blue dye this morning with smu and it came up darker than last night straight away!
However I did an frer and the line came up white at first then slight pink but hard to get on pictures.

Not sure what to think , are frer not as reliable now?


----------



## ehjmorris

ehjmorris said:


> So I did another blue dye this morning with smu and it came up darker than last night straight away!
> However I did an frer and the line came up white at first then slight pink but hard to get on pictures.
> 
> Not sure what to think , are frer not as reliable now?
> 
> View attachment 1084516
> View attachment 1084517


Sorry if it looks grey just the camera but it’s blue irl


----------



## ehjmorris

In order
Bottom clearblue just now and not dried yet
Frer same sample and vvvfl?


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Looking good! So exciting


----------



## tbfromlv

I


PinkCupcakes said:


> Pretty sure O today or tonight! Positive OPK, we are BDing tonight. Not sure if the positive OPK is from the trigger shot or actual O?

It will 100% show positive because of the trigger shot. But Ovulation is imminent anyway because of the shot so.. it doesn’t matter haha just BD and catch those eggs!


----------



## tbfromlv

Alligator said:


> I was the same way! It's crazy and makes no sense since you just know it'll be negative!

Right?? Haha what is wrong with me :haha:


----------



## tbfromlv

Kwipeh said:


> Hey ladies, so the doc called with the news about my progesterone. All is well, she says. Same with oestrogen which we checked two weeks ago ish. But my thyroid is borderline under-active. Apparently that might be the problem. We are getting it checked one more time before proceeding for assisted, just in case. So fingers crossed as usual. And thanks for your kind words, everyone.

I had that same issue. I hope you get it corrected soon!


----------



## Alligator

ehjmorris said:


> In order
> Bottom clearblue just now and not dried yet
> Frer same sample and vvvfl?
> 
> View attachment 1084518

I see the CB clearly!!! Crossing fingers for you.


----------



## Deethehippy

ehjmorris said:


> In order
> Bottom clearblue just now and not dried yet
> Frer same sample and vvvfl?
> 
> View attachment 1084518

I see the lines! People are saying bad things about FRER at the moment. Good luck with more tests.


----------



## Nixnax

@ehjmorris I see those lines, fingers crossed for you. 

AFM 7DPO and started testing... bfn of course. Here they are for you all to look at, as we love to look tests :rofl:

Good luck to everyone waiting to test and sorry for the BFNs and AFs.


----------



## StarryEyes.

Mummafrog said:


> Dear everyone,
> I have read through so much of this thread while I've been waiting haha. I'm hoping I'll be able to join in now, it's a bit of a long story :roll:
> 
> So I've had two babies myself, both born at home in water. My only risk factor is a high bmi and I'll only change my birth plan if something else is wrong.
> 
> I'm now waiting to TTC for my first surrogate baby, who I will be carrying for the most wonderful parents to be, it will be their first child, my intended mother (IM) had childhood cancer and can't carry or produce eggs :-(
> We will be doing insemination at home with your basic syringe and intended father's (IF's) sperm. So basically TTC like anyone else.
> 
> I came off medication about 4.5 months ago which wouldn't be safe to be pregnant with and effects my hormones. So for all this time I have been peeing on sticks and waiting for my cycles to come back.
> In the last week I've started having a flashing smiley on the purple clearblue tests, lots of cramps/pain/pinching in the womb/ovaries/cervix areas. I had a day of some ewcm but haven't had any the last couple of days.
> 
> Tonight I got the darkest opk I've had by far so I'm praying ovulation is coming and we can TTC this month. I would have to get my blood taken before insems, I have the form ready to quickly run and get them done as soon as I think ov is coming.
> 
> So that's where we're at. Hopefully I'll only have to send such a long explanation once haha, thanks for reading and hope it's okay for me to tag along.
> 
> :dust:

Hi!! I read your post on your other thread, you are amazing! I really hope you get your pos opk soon, it’s such a nightmare waiting for that to turn positive - good luck! X



tbfromlv said:


> Ok ladies I’m 4dpo and already so impatient lol why?? I feel like I used to be able to get at least to 7dpo before I became impatient and was getting the urge to test. I’m a teacher so I’m on summer break right now so I don’t even have work occupying my mind! I do thankfully have this active 17 month old running my ragged! TTC is tough

Right with you! I’m only 3dpo and don’t know what to do with myself, just want to fast forward to at least 7dpo when it sounds slightly less crazy to poas :D



PinkCupcakes said:


> Pretty sure O today or tonight! Positive OPK, we are BDing tonight. Not sure if the positive OPK is from the trigger shot or actual O?

Good luck!! 



ehjmorris said:


> So I did another blue dye this morning with smu and it came up darker than last night straight away!
> However I did an frer and the line came up white at first then slight pink but hard to get on pictures.
> 
> Not sure what to think , are frer not as reliable now?
> 
> View attachment 1084516
> View attachment 1084517

Looks positive!!! How exciting!! What dpo are you? Hopefully the frer gets darker for you tomorrow :dance:

AFM

I am officially in the tww again! ff gave me my solid crosshairs this morning and I’m 3dpo. So, time for me to lose my mind again :headspin: I have a load of IC waiting to go, and going to get some of those sweety fox ones that were mentioned on here. You know, just to make sure :winkwink:

Good luck everyone! :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

tbfromlv said:


> Ok ladies I’m 4dpo and already so impatient lol why?? I feel like I used to be able to get at least to 7dpo before I became impatient and was getting the urge to test. I’m a teacher so I’m on summer break right now so I don’t even have work occupying my mind! I do thankfully have this active 17 month old running my ragged! TTC is tough

Good luck! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Nixnax said:


> @ehjmorris I see those lines, fingers crossed for you.
> 
> AFM 7DPO and started testing... bfn of course. Here they are for you all to look at, as we love to look tests :rofl:
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting to test and sorry for the BFNs and AFs.
> 
> View attachment 1084525

Yay for tests! Good luck :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

ehjmorris said:


> So I did another blue dye this morning with smu and it came up darker than last night straight away!
> However I did an frer and the line came up white at first then slight pink but hard to get on pictures.
> 
> Not sure what to think , are frer not as reliable now?
> 
> View attachment 1084516
> View attachment 1084517

I see something. Good luck!


----------



## ehjmorris

I think I’m having a chemical
Test tonight is lighter than the very first one I took yesterday.
It’s doesn’t make any sense I feel pregnant!


----------



## Deethehippy

ehjmorris said:


> I think I’m having a chemical
> Test tonight is lighter than the very first one I took yesterday.
> It’s doesn’t make any sense I feel pregnant!

Could you have used more diluted pee? As long as you are not bleeding hopefully the tests will darken again. Good luck.


----------



## ehjmorris

Maybe the pee was more diluted... that’s why I’ll do another tomorrow morning 
And no bleeding


----------



## Deethehippy

I’m 2 DPO today (FF puts me at 3 but I’m going by physical signs too) and have zero pregnancy tests in the house! I will order some in the next day or so and hopefully they arrive after 6 DPO to stop me acting like a crazy fool. 
Been having a lot of low pressure recently and needing to pee more, not sure if it’s the fibroids or maybe a UTI. If it continues I’ll try to get my pee checked for infection. Don’t want to use antibiotics in the TWW though if I can help it..not sure which ones are safe.

Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## tdog

StarryEyes. said:


> Hi!! I read your post on your other thread, you are amazing! I really hope you get your pos opk soon, it’s such a nightmare waiting for that to turn positive - good luck! X
> 
> 
> 
> Right with you! I’m only 3dpo and don’t know what to do with myself, just want to fast forward to at least 7dpo when it sounds slightly less crazy to poas :D
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks positive!!! How exciting!! What dpo are you? Hopefully the frer gets darker for you tomorrow :dance:
> 
> AFM
> 
> I am officially in the tww again! ff gave me my solid crosshairs this morning and I’m 3dpo. So, time for me to lose my mind again :headspin: I have a load of IC waiting to go, and going to get some of those sweety fox ones that were mentioned on here. You know, just to make sure :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck everyone! :dust:

Yey I love the sweety fox ones there the ones I recommended 100% the best ics I've used :) xx

Afm ladies more tests for you yes I no I should stop but I like seeing progression and them lines getting darker :haha: the light blue handle ones are the sweety fox ones xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Deethehippy good luck :)

@tdog Lovely lines! :)


----------



## SY92

Just popping in to say Good morning & I hope everyone is well <3 x


----------



## Deethehippy

Bevziibubble said:


> @Deethehippy good luck :)
> 
> @tdog Lovely lines! :)

Thank you 

SY92 - I am good thanks. How are you doing? Any more tests for us to see?


----------



## ehjmorris

Would you mind taking a look at my tests today
From top to bottom
9am smu
2pm 2 hr hold
4 pm 2 hr hold
7.15pm 3hr hold

maybe my 2 pm and 4pm were too diluted?
Hoping fmu or smu tomorrow will be better. Sorry hard to get proper photo and uploading degrades it


----------



## StarryEyes.

tdog said:


> Yey I love the sweety fox ones there the ones I recommended 100% the best ics I've used :) xx
> 
> Afm ladies more tests for you yes I no I should stop but I like seeing progression and them lines getting darker :haha: the light blue handle ones are the sweety fox ones xx
> 
> View attachment 1084526
> View attachment 1084527

Those lines!! :cloud9: 



ehjmorris said:


> Would you mind taking a look at my tests today
> From top to bottom
> 9am smu
> 2pm 2 hr hold
> 4 pm 2 hr hold
> 7.15pm 3hr hold
> 
> maybe my 2 pm and 4pm were too diluted?
> Hoping fmu or smu tomorrow will be better. Sorry hard to get proper photo and uploading degrades it
> 
> View attachment 1084529

I can see all of those, yes maybe the 2/4pm ones were more diluted but otherwise looks very positive!


----------



## PerthLady91

Hi everyone! 
Sorry I’ve been quiet - we had a chemical pregnancy last month with positive hpts and then bleeding so felt quite gutted. We were away on holiday last week and feeling refreshed and ready now! This is our last month trying until January 2021 so keeping everything crossed. I got a chakra meditation stone and Woman’s Essence Bush flower drops whilst I was away and for the first time in the last 4 months of trying, I have EWCM! So excited as had never seen it before so hoping it’s a good sign. 

Congrats to everyone for the BFPs - I absolutely love seeing all the tests and feeling so excited for you all! 
Big hugs to the BFNs! It’s so hard! 

My OPK today is showing my surge so hoping we can catch it this month! We have DTD every day the past week except yesterday. I’m guessing I’ll ovulate tomorrow based on surge so will aim to DTD tonight, maybe tomorrow morning but definitely lots this weekend as DS and DD are away to grandparents for the first time in 20 weeks!!! \\:D/

keeping everything crossed for everyone [-o&lt;


----------



## danniemum2be

Sorry ive been missing for the last 2 weeks, was feeeling really let down by my body not ovulating. After CD 33 i decided to stop doing OPK’s and just listen to by body. Anyway i took one today on CD 42!!!! And think i finally got my positive OPK however as usual the one step is negative thank god for wondfo. Feeling completely out as im ovulating super late but hey ho at least it happened hey. Sending lots of baby dust to you all
Xxxx
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 3 girlies

That's crazy I didnt realise some tests dont pick up the surge! Mine arrived today but not due to ovulate for a few days at least so will carry on testing. 

Ovulating late didnt affect me with my 3rd baby I ovulated on day 56 & fell pregnant so good luck.


----------



## SY92

Deethehippy said:


> SY92 - I am good thanks. How are you doing? Any more tests for us to see? :)

 I am Glad you are well hon! Got my fingers crossed this is your month!
just seen ur post about holding off buying more tests, thats probably a good idea haha but POAS addiction is reaaaaal haha so no one would blame you at alll!!! Hehe xx

Haha yeah I took my last one yesterday morning i’ll include that one (& it was darker than the day before lol (& I’ve more coming today Ooooopsie lol) x


----------



## doggylover

ehjmorris said:


> Would you mind taking a look at my tests today
> From top to bottom
> 9am smu
> 2pm 2 hr hold
> 4 pm 2 hr hold
> 7.15pm 3hr hold
> 
> maybe my 2 pm and 4pm were too diluted?
> Hoping fmu or smu tomorrow will be better. Sorry hard to get proper photo and uploading degrades it
> 
> View attachment 1084529

I see it on all of those! 



PerthLady91 said:


> Hi everyone!
> Sorry I’ve been quiet - we had a chemical pregnancy last month with positive hpts and then bleeding so felt quite gutted. We were away on holiday last week and feeling refreshed and ready now! This is our last month trying until January 2021 so keeping everything crossed. I got a chakra meditation stone and Woman’s Essence Bush flower drops whilst I was away and for the first time in the last 4 months of trying, I have EWCM! So excited as had never seen it before so hoping it’s a good sign.
> 
> Congrats to everyone for the BFPs - I absolutely love seeing all the tests and feeling so excited for you all!
> Big hugs to the BFNs! It’s so hard!
> 
> My OPK today is showing my surge so hoping we can catch it this month! We have DTD every day the past week except yesterday. I’m guessing I’ll ovulate tomorrow based on surge so will aim to DTD tonight, maybe tomorrow morning but definitely lots this weekend as DS and DD are away to grandparents for the first time in 20 weeks!!! \\:D/
> 
> keeping everything crossed for everyone [-o&lt;
> 
> View attachment 1084530

whoa that’s a great positive opk!! 



danniemum2be said:


> Sorry ive been missing for the last 2 weeks, was feeeling really let down by my body not ovulating. After CD 33 i decided to stop doing OPK’s and just listen to by body. Anyway i took one today on CD 42!!!! And think i finally got my positive OPK however as usual the one step is negative thank god for wondfo. Feeling completely out as im ovulating super late but hey ho at least it happened hey. Sending lots of baby dust to you all
> Xxxx
> :dust::dust::dust:
> View attachment 1084532

isn’t that so weird how different they are? I have green handle ones and makes me worry they won’t be working either. Your blue one looks great!


----------



## SY92

ehjmorris said:


> Would you mind taking a look at my tests today
> From top to bottom
> 9am smu
> 2pm 2 hr hold
> 4 pm 2 hr hold
> 7.15pm 3hr hold
> 
> maybe my 2 pm and 4pm were too diluted?
> Hoping fmu or smu tomorrow will be better. Sorry hard to get proper photo and uploading degrades it
> 
> View attachment 1084529

I see them! FX they get darker for you lovely :)


----------



## doggylover

SY92 said:


> I am Glad you are well hon! Got my fingers crossed this is your month!
> just seen ur post about holding off buying more tests, thats probably a good idea haha but POAS addiction is reaaaaal haha so no one would blame you at alll!!! Hehe xx
> 
> Haha yeah I took my last one yesterday morning i’ll include that one (& it was darker than the day before lol (& I’ve more coming today Ooooopsie lol) x
> 
> View attachment 1084534

great line! Congrats!

Afm: after an almost positive opk yesterday lunch time my evening one was very faint and today’s is not near positive. I give up this cycle. I dunno wtf is happening and I’m fed up with it.


----------



## SY92

doggylover said:


> great line! Congrats!
> 
> Afm: after an almost positive opk yesterday lunch time my evening one was very faint and today’s is not near positive. I give up this cycle. I dunno wtf is happening and I’m fed up with it.

Thankyou hun! Im still in shock tbh. I don’t believe its actually happened for me this month!
We didnt do anything at all differently which is crazy lol
(been spotting old brown blood the last 2 days so I am a bit weary of getting excited to soon)

Aw no way, Im sure they will darken up soon hun! Keep positive ( no pun intended hehe) xx


----------



## danniemum2be

3 girlies said:


> That's crazy I didnt realise some tests dont pick up the surge! Mine arrived today but not due to ovulate for a few days at least so will carry on testing.
> 
> Ovulating late didnt affect me with my 3rd baby I ovulated on day 56 & fell pregnant so good luck.

to be honest i think its a bad batch never had issues before but this was a new batch and in different packaging and the lines have been so faint since using them so didnt have any confidence in them so i ordered the Wondfo which seem to be working great xxx


----------



## SY92

_Just took these about 10 minutes ago with the worlds smallest dribble of pee!!!
and it changed in week predictor as well it said 1-2 wks yesterday FMU & now the 2-3 !! 
Sooo shocked !_


----------



## Deethehippy

SY92 said:


> _Just took these about 10 minutes ago with the worlds smallest dribble of pee!!!
> and it changed in week predictor as well it said 1-2 wks yesterday FMU & now the 2-3 !!
> Sooo shocked !_
> 
> View attachment 1084538

Thats's awesome! I reckon we have some twin pregnancies on the horizon from this group :rofl:


----------



## SY92

Deethehippy said:


> Thats's awesome! I reckon we have some twin pregnancies on the horizon from this group :rofl:

Ohhh my lord Dee!!! nooo hahaha! 
i will need buy an extra large out for the back garden at this rate if it is twins hahaha oh my xx


----------



## PerthLady91

SY92 said:


> _Just took these about 10 minutes ago with the worlds smallest dribble of pee!!!
> and it changed in week predictor as well it said 1-2 wks yesterday FMU & now the 2-3 !!
> Sooo shocked !_
> 
> View attachment 1084538

congrats!!!!!! :) I love seeing the BFPs :) Makes me feel so happy and excited!


----------



## 3 girlies

Aww love it when the weeks change!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

SY92 said:


> _Just took these about 10 minutes ago with the worlds smallest dribble of pee!!!
> and it changed in week predictor as well it said 1-2 wks yesterday FMU & now the 2-3 !!
> Sooo shocked !_
> 
> View attachment 1084538

Yay! Congratulations :)


----------



## SY92

So shocked that its changed so quickly haha! 
I still dont really feel pregnant though which is baffling.. my boobs are little tingly but nothing out the ordinary which is crazy haha x
Thank you all for the kind congrats!

I will still hang around in here if thats okay with you ladies <3 x


----------



## Bevziibubble

of course! I hang out here and I'm not even ttc, I just like cheering everyone on :)


----------



## jellybeanxx

SY92 said:


> So shocked that its changed so quickly haha!
> I still dont really feel pregnant though which is baffling.. my boobs are little tingly but nothing out the ordinary which is crazy haha x
> Thank you all for the kind congrats!
> 
> I will still hang around in here if thats okay with you ladies <3 x

I still hang around here as I love seeing everyone getting their BFPs, these are always lovely threads! Congratulations to you!


----------



## Cronkie121

@SY92 Congrats!!! Super happy for you!

AFM, 14 DPO and 16 days past trigger. Feeling a little less hopeful this morning. Last night had very mild cramping which i took as a good sign, but this morning I am having cramps that are much more AF-like and my temp dropped :(. She's due tomorrow and I am all too familiar with the feeling of her arrival 8-[

Temp per FF is still above the coverline, but I am also using the femometer app and it puts this morning's temp right at the coverline. I've read that FF uses a different method to determine the coverline. Still not out yet, I guess. If :witch: doesn't show tomorrow morning I'll be calling the office to schedule a blood test. Can't believe I actually lasted this long without POAS once!


----------



## Alligator

@Cronkie121 that is really fantastic willpower - tell me your ways! hahah!

@SY92 amazing lines, congrats!

@tdog when's your EDD? So exciting!

Sorry to anyone I've missed - I'm a bit worried about @Suggerhoney who hasn't checked in, I hope she's doing ok!

AFM CD5 and I think this will be the last day of AF. Yesterday was very light and I suspect today will be as well. Fx! I think I'll start OPKs tomorrow or Saturday, just once a day per the premom app saying to do one a day, just to get a baseline! At 10dpo I'll start twice a day :) I have loads, I accidentally ordered two 50 packs instead of one last month LOL. I used all the pregnancy tests that came in one (20) of the packs though so I will probably need to buy a few more. I don't know if we can get that sweety fox brand in Canada but I will take a look!


----------



## SY92

Thank you all so much! <3
I love this group! 
awesome bunch of women :hugs:
xoxo


----------



## Deethehippy

SY92 said:


> Thank you all so much! <3
> I love this group!
> awesome bunch of women :hugs:
> xoxo

Awww...I love this group too  Group hug :hugs:


----------



## tdog

Alligator said:


> @Cronkie121 that is really fantastic willpower - tell me your ways! hahah!
> 
> @SY92 amazing lines, congrats!
> 
> @tdog when's your EDD? So exciting!
> 
> Sorry to anyone I've missed - I'm a bit worried about @Suggerhoney who hasn't checked in, I hope she's doing ok!
> 
> AFM CD5 and I think this will be the last day of AF. Yesterday was very light and I suspect today will be as well. Fx! I think I'll start OPKs tomorrow or Saturday, just once a day per the premom app saying to do one a day, just to get a baseline! At 10dpo I'll start twice a day :) I have loads, I accidentally ordered two 50 packs instead of one last month LOL. I used all the pregnancy tests that came in one (20) of the packs though so I will probably need to buy a few more. I don't know if we can get that sweety fox brand in Canada but I will take a look!

I think 20th March xx


----------



## Hevalouaddict

It’s so lovely to see these BFPs! Congratulations @SY92 and @tdog <3


----------



## 3 girlies

Wow to not poas is impressive I start testing from 1dpo :rofl:


----------



## Mummafrog

Well now I'm worried about my ic opk's :shrug: 
I had the darkest opk I'd had for a long time yesterday evening but still not positive. So I got really excited that ov was finally coming, but since then all the lines haven't been as good. 
So bored of this! Just want to ov! 
Maybe I should try some of these wondfos...?

I am sooo overjoyed to see some positive tests going on :happydance:congratulations to everyone with positives! 
Who was it who mentioned they don't feel pregnant at all? I can't look back on the phone haha. But very normal! Hcg isn't high enough to cause symptoms usually at this stage. I'm sure they will hit you like a train soon enough haha.


----------



## SY92

[


Alligator said:


> @Cronkie121 that is really fantastic willpower - tell me your ways! hahah!
> 
> @SY92 amazing lines, congrats!
> 
> @tdog when's your EDD? So exciting!
> 
> Sorry to anyone I've missed - I'm a bit worried about @Suggerhoney who hasn't checked in, I hope she's doing ok!
> 
> AFM CD5 and I think this will be the last day of AF. Yesterday was very light and I suspect today will be as well. Fx! I think I'll start OPKs tomorrow or Saturday, just once a day per the premom app saying to do one a day, just to get a baseline! At 10dpo I'll start twice a day :) I have loads, I accidentally ordered two 50 packs instead of one last month LOL. I used all the pregnancy tests that came in one (20) of the packs though so I will probably need to buy a few more. I don't know if we can get that sweety fox brand in Canada but I will take a look!

i was wondering the same about @Suggerhoney !! Xx


----------



## Alligator

@SY92 I meant to ask when is your EDD as well? So exciting!

I went for a run this morning before starting my work day and I feel bagged. I have another busy day ahead (mostly just admin type stuff that is easy but time consuming and boring) so I am procrastinating getting that started LOL! I also have to run an errand this morning or perhaps on my lunch break, my daughter is starting to potty train and I bought a potty off a mom who never used it (their child preferred the big potty lol). We have one already but it's a pain to move it upstairs and downstairs for her bath and what not so I'm buying this one - I think their kiddo used it once then refused so it's basically new (and sanitized) for super cheap! I love thirfting.


----------



## StarryEyes.

SY92 said:


> _Just took these about 10 minutes ago with the worlds smallest dribble of pee!!!
> and it changed in week predictor as well it said 1-2 wks yesterday FMU & now the 2-3 !!
> Sooo shocked !_
> 
> View attachment 1084538

Yippeeeeeee!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## StarryEyes.

I’m also wondering about @Suggerhoney - hope you are ok lovely x


----------



## Nixnax

@SY92 wow they look so pretty.


----------



## MrsKatie

@SY92 oh my gosh such beautiful lines!!

I love it when people stick around after BFPs. It's gotta bring us all luck, right??

10dpo (estimating, assuming I O'd the day after pos opk) and stark white BFNs but at least AF still is not here. The day is young so she could still show today but at least that's 2 extra days tacked on my luteal phase compared to the last several months. I did successfully night wean (well, I don't nurse him now between about 10pm and 4/5am... so I count that as a success) and up b6/b12 and vitamin c so something helped!

Anyone else get a BFN (like stark stark no squinter BFN) at 10dpo and still be pregnant? Dumb question cause I know I certainly have, but I've also never used OPKs while TTC before so I can only estimate very very roughly my DPO when I've had BFPs in the past.

Sending love to all and I'll catch up with everyone better soon!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I’m so nervous that if I do get a pos hpt that I may lose the baby, I have so much wrong with my body.. lol I’m a mess! I have PCOS so I needed letrozole, I also have low progesterone after O, so starting Friday I start my progesterone supplement. I also found out I have hypothyroidism so now I’m also on thyroid medication to help stabilize it. Hopefully all this combined will help me get pregnant and keep the baby healthy, I’m just so nervous I’ve never been pregnant before and O was either yesterday or is today. I’m so nervous!


----------



## Butters519

Alligator said:


> I always stick around even if I'm out for the month - I like to see how all my pals are doing (which I hope no one minds, I don't think they do). I'm sorry for AF arriving but fx for you this next cycle and as you start to reach out for fertility help!

Same here, and I still am sticking around to see how you all are doing. I'm hoping to see my friends pop up with some BFPs!!!!


----------



## Cronkie121

Well, my fertility office called and asked me to take a HPT even though I was waiting until tomorrow (day of expected period). I took two and they are both clearly negative :( very bummed to say the least. 

Expecting to see the witch tomorrow and move on to the next month of trying. Thinking I may go one more month medicated with the trigger and timed intercourse, then think about IUI. 

Congrats to all the BFPs this month!! And continuing crossing my fingers for everyone else still in the dreaded TWW!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## doggylover

@SY92 amazing line and digital!!! I’m so happy for you! And it’s giving me all the excitement for when (if) I get my bfp!


----------



## Alligator

Oh I'm sorry @Cronkie121. Those negatives are such a punch to the gut <3

@MrsKatie I'm sorry about the BFN! Are you using ICs? With my daughter I tested negative on FRER the morning of 10dpo and by 5pm had the very faintest of lines (I tested only because I was going to a friends place and wanted to have some wine LOL). The next morning it was still faint but darker. I didn't get a positive on an IC until like 12-13dpo though (faint again too, my FRER was quite obvious then). If I hadn't tested early with FRER I wouldn't have known until later, basically a day before AF was due! So you aren't out yet, and the extension of the luteal phase is super promising to me!! Crossing fingers.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies
Sorry I've been MIA. This week has been rough. My childhood best friend of 26 years passed away back in November. Yesterday was his 31st Birthday. So I did my best to celebrate him yesterday. Tomorrow is my angel Alaric's 4 year birthday/angelversary. So I've been a mess. I ovulated on CD 15 this cycle which was a couple days early for me. So now I am 3DPO, AF is due the 28th. I think I will test probably July 25/26 time. 

I hope you are all doing well. Those that got AF sorry you didn't get your BFP. I have to catch up when I have some down time and a bigger screen to look at. Stay positive ladies and sending babydust your way


----------



## MrsKatie

@Pnutsprincess oh my gosh I am so, so sorry. What utterly devastating losses, and so close together :( Thinking of you, take good care.

@Alligator ah thanks so much you’re helping me keep the hope alive. Trying to save my last FRER for tomorrow at the earliest!


----------



## danniemum2be

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies
> Sorry I've been MIA. This week has been rough. My childhood best friend of 26 years passed away back in November. Yesterday was his 31st Birthday. So I did my best to celebrate him yesterday. Tomorrow is my angel Alaric's 4 year birthday/angelversary. So I've been a mess. I ovulated on CD 15 this cycle which was a couple days early for me. So now I am 3DPO, AF is due the 28th. I think I will test probably July 25/26 time.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well. Those that got AF sorry you didn't get your BFP. I have to catch up when I have some down time and a bigger screen to look at. Stay positive ladies and sending babydust your way

so so sorry to hear this xx


----------



## danniemum2be

So after getting my positive OPK this morning im already getting the worst cramps so pretty sure im ovulating, hasnt given me much chance to BD, other half is gonna be in for a surprise when he walks through the door and i jump on him:haha:

Looks like we have one shot at it this cycle, gonna need a miracle :headspin:


----------



## doggylover

danniemum2be said:


> So after getting my positive OPK this morning im already getting the worst cramps so pretty sure im ovulating, hasnt given me much chance to BD, other half is gonna be in for a surprise when he walks through the door and i jump on him:haha:
> 
> Looks like we have one shot at it this cycle, gonna need a miracle :headspin:

Once is all it takes! Good luck!!!


----------



## Alligator

Oh @Pnutsprincess I'm so sorry - what a tough couple of days. Hang in there <3

Good luck @MrsKatie ! Crossing everything for you.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Day 3 after trigger shot, pretty sure O was last night. What do you think? The HPT is just me testing out my trigger shot.


----------



## Mummafrog

Hi MrsKatie - I get BFN's, no squinters (and I'm good at squinting!) until at least the end of 11dpo. Nothing clear until 12 or 13dpo. 
Makes you wonder why I test from day 9 doesn't it...


----------



## tbfromlv

PinkCupcakes said:


> Day 3 after trigger shot, pretty sure O was last night. What do you think? The HPT is just me testing out my trigger shot.
> 
> View attachment 1084550

Let’s hope that line goes away quick then comes right back! my body takes FOREVER for the trigger to leave but when I was pregnant with DD, the line was barely there one day and then started getting darker. Fingers crossed in about 10-14 days time we see these lines again!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! :)


----------



## MrsKatie

@PinkCupcakes good luck!! Sorry I can’t comment on the tests cause I just don’t know enough but hope this is your cycle!

@Mummafrog thanks so much, I never got super early BFPs either so why have I been testing daily since 6dpo!!! TTC fries my brain! 

now I’m getting pulling cramps and hyper salivation and waves of nausea but I’m probably doing it to myself by obsessing!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies
Thank you for asking about me.
Im still in limbo.
OPKs turned negative yesterday on CD10 but had more ewcm.

Temp went up on CD9 and is still up. Im now on CD11. And CM dried up last night.
FF still hasn't confirmed O
But ferometer which is the app that tells you if ure OPKs are low, high or peak and i also put my temps into that app.
And thats saying I am 1dpo today and I O on CD10.
Now just need to wait for fertility friend.


Im still really upset about having another chemical and it worries me that ive had 2 in such a short space of time.

Still had no O pain at all.
But have noticed I've had a heightened sence of smell for the past 2 days. Cm smells very sweet.

I've spoken to a Dr today who said she doesn't see why I can't get pregnant.
She has told me to rest around the time of implantation.
She also told me that early Ovulation is fine, but then why when u google it do fertility specialists say O b4 day 11 is not good???
I told her that and she said not to listen:shrug:

She did say at 40 it will be harder to conceive but not impossible.
And if we haven't gotten pregnant after 6 months she will book me into gynecology at the hospital.
Hoping it won't come to that.


Congratulations on your pregnancy @SY92


----------



## Alligator

@Suggerhoney I bet you O'd CD10 - I think that's a good day! You got some good BD in <3 fx!


----------



## StarryEyes.

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> Thank you for asking about me.
> Im still in limbo.
> OPKs turned negative yesterday on CD10 but had more ewcm.
> 
> Temp went up on CD9 and is still up. Im now on CD11. And CM dried up last night.
> FF still hasn't confirmed O
> But ferometer which is the app that tells you if ure OPKs are low, high or peak and i also put my temps into that app.
> And thats saying I am 1dpo today and I O on CD10.
> Now just need to wait for fertility friend.
> View attachment 1084559
> View attachment 1084556
> View attachment 1084557
> View attachment 1084558
> 
> 
> Im still really upset about having another chemical and it worries me that ive had 2 in such a short space of time.
> 
> Still had no O pain at all.
> But have noticed I've had a heightened sence of smell for the past 2 days. Cm smells very sweet.
> 
> I've spoken to a Dr today who said she doesn't see why I can't get pregnant.
> She has told me to rest around the time of implantation.
> She also told me that early Ovulation is fine, but then why when u google it do fertility specialists say O b4 day 11 is not good???
> I told her that and she said not to listen:shrug:
> 
> She did say at 40 it will be harder to conceive but not impossible.
> And if we haven't gotten pregnant after 6 months she will book me into gynecology at the hospital.
> Hoping it won't come to that.
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your pregnancy @SY92

Ah so pleased to see an update from you :hugs:
I think you’ve o’d on cd10 which is absolutely fine, don’t google any more about early ov especially as your Dr has told you it’s ok too! 

FX for you!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Sugger - that all sounds quite positive information from the doctor and hopefully if you O'ed around CD10 you stand a really good chance this cycle. I have never heard advice to rest around implantation but it stands to reason and I might try that too now. I want you to get your BFP so much..I'm rooting for you x

MrsKatie - Lots of ladies get a positive later on...I really hope that could be the case for you and some lines will come up soon. It's great that your luteal phase is longer this cycle.

Feeling a bit down about my whole situation today. Don't like to moan but it seems everything's against me at my age and now I have fibroids to add to the mix. Maybe my chemical was because the egg couldn't implant on the fibroids/lumpy uterus?
I also have lots of pressure still low down and need to pee more often..still not sure if i have a UTI or not but it is a bit better than yesterday.
Have no enthusiasm to symptom spot or buy pregnancy tests yet..just feel like it's hopeless even hoping.
I hope after a nights sleep I will be a bit more optimistic tomorrow.


----------



## StarryEyes.

Deethehippy said:


> Sugger - that all sounds quite positive information from the doctor and hopefully if you O'ed around CD10 you stand a really good chance this cycle. I have never heard advice to rest around implantation but it stands to reason and I might try that too now. I want you to get your BFP so much..I'm rooting for you x
> 
> MrsKatie - Lots of ladies get a positive later on...I really hope that could be the case for you and some lines will come up soon. It's great that your luteal phase is longer this cycle.
> 
> Feeling a bit down about my whole situation today. Don't like to moan but it seems everything's against me at my age and now I have fibroids to add to the mix. Maybe my chemical was because the egg couldn't implant on the fibroids/lumpy uterus?
> I also have lots of pressure still low down and need to pee more often..still not sure if i have a UTI or not but it is a bit better than yesterday.
> Have no enthusiasm to symptom spot or buy pregnancy tests yet..just feel like it's hopeless even hoping.
> I hope after a nights sleep I will be a bit more optimistic tomorrow.

So sorry you’re feeling down about everything, I am super hopeful for you and I’m sure that these factors won’t stop you from having a baby. Big hugs, I hope you feel better tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## ehjmorris

SY92 said:


> So shocked that its changed so quickly haha!
> I still dont really feel pregnant though which is baffling.. my boobs are little tingly but nothing out the ordinary which is crazy haha x
> Thank you all for the kind congrats!
> 
> I will still hang around in here if thats okay with you ladies <3 x

Congratulations!


----------



## ehjmorris

Thanks ladies for your help looking at my tests but AF just arrived. Or possible early miscarriage not sure. TMI heavy and clots which is not normal for me.

wishing you all the best!


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> Sugger - that all sounds quite positive information from the doctor and hopefully if you O'ed around CD10 you stand a really good chance this cycle. I have never heard advice to rest around implantation but it stands to reason and I might try that too now. I want you to get your BFP so much..I'm rooting for you x
> 
> MrsKatie - Lots of ladies get a positive later on...I really hope that could be the case for you and some lines will come up soon. It's great that your luteal phase is longer this cycle.
> 
> Feeling a bit down about my whole situation today. Don't like to moan but it seems everything's against me at my age and now I have fibroids to add to the mix. Maybe my chemical was because the egg couldn't implant on the fibroids/lumpy uterus?
> I also have lots of pressure still low down and need to pee more often..still not sure if i have a UTI or not but it is a bit better than yesterday.
> Have no enthusiasm to symptom spot or buy pregnancy tests yet..just feel like it's hopeless even hoping.
> I hope after a nights sleep I will be a bit more optimistic tomorrow.

huge hugs. TTC is such an emotional time, and when things don’t go smoothly, it can take such a toll on you. 



ehjmorris said:


> Thanks ladies for your help looking at my tests but AF just arrived. Or possible early miscarriage not sure. TMI heavy and clots which is not normal for me.
> 
> wishing you all the best!

oh I’m so sorry to hear that. Fingers crossed for next cycle.


----------



## Alligator

I'm sorry @Deethehippy it's such a rollercoaster! I am hoping those symptoms/heaviness is a good sign for you. I think you're in with a good shot this month for sure! Crossing fingers and hoping tomorrow is a new, more positive day for you.


----------



## Mummafrog

I'm sorry Ehjmorris I'm surprised, your first test looked positive! I'd say chemical for sure. So sorry x

AFM - still flashing on the purple clearblues, a week today I've been flashy! 
However tonight the lines on opks are developing more quickly and seem a tiny bit darker than they have been. I've also started getting some more discharge. My cervix is high high. 
If it carries on looking promising I'll get my hormone levels tested tomorrow :?[-o&lt;

Got to try and time it so I can get results AND my intended parents can still get to me in time for a good chance ](*,)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> @Suggerhoney I bet you O'd CD10 - I think that's a good day! You got some good BD in <3 fx!

I really hope so hon. Im hoping FF will confirm day 10 to. My sence of smell is strong and cm smells sweet I can smell it even with my trousers on and i feel tired. 
I'll have just wait and see what FF says. 
Shes a bit of a strange doctor the one i spoke to she told us to put a tiny bit of sugger in Tommies bottles when he was newborn and had colic and reflux. Where as the health visitor told me not to do that. 
So im not sure if i can trust the doctors advice but at least I've got the ball rolling and if no pregnnacy after 6 months I can have some tests done. Im really hoping it doesn't come to that tho. 
Where I wud go wud be the same waitng room with all the pregnant womon and i dont think i cud handle that esp if there is something wrong. I wud have to sit there in a waiting room worrying I may have fertility problems surrounded by pregnant women:sad1:




StarryEyes. said:


> Ah so pleased to see an update from you :hugs:
> I think you’ve o’d on cd10 which is absolutely fine, don’t google any more about early ov especially as your Dr has told you it’s ok too!
> 
> FX for you!!

Thanks hon. Im worried about my temp tho. It shot up on day 9:shrug:



Deethehippy said:


> Sugger - that all sounds quite positive information from the doctor and hopefully if you O'ed around CD10 you stand a really good chance this cycle. I have never heard advice to rest around implantation but it stands to reason and I might try that too now. I want you to get your BFP so much..I'm rooting for you x
> 
> MrsKatie - Lots of ladies get a positive later on...I really hope that could be the case for you and some lines will come up soon. It's great that your luteal phase is longer this cycle.
> 
> Feeling a bit down about my whole situation today. Don't like to moan but it seems everything's against me at my age and now I have fibroids to add to the mix. Maybe my chemical was because the egg couldn't implant on the fibroids/lumpy uterus?
> I also have lots of pressure still low down and need to pee more often..still not sure if i have a UTI or not but it is a bit better than yesterday.
> Have no enthusiasm to symptom spot or buy pregnancy tests yet..just feel like it's hopeless even hoping.
> I hope after a nights sleep I will be a bit more optimistic tomorrow.

Dee Dee im rooting for u so bad hon. U know where I am hon ok if u ever need to talk or rant im here hon. U are in my prayers. 



ehjmorris said:


> Thanks ladies for your help looking at my tests but AF just arrived. Or possible early miscarriage not sure. TMI heavy and clots which is not normal for me.
> 
> wishing you all the best!

Oh sweetheart I am so sorry. Thats what happened to me with my 2 chemicals in April and last cycle. My period was real heavy and painful and I passed lots of clots and some big ones which I know is not normol for me. 
Rest up sweety sending u lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

forgot to add that the receptionist at the doctors said 'I wonder if ure going through the change, 

That was it I was in tears. 
Now worrying if that is what is going on. 
I really hope not. My mum didn't go through menopause until she was in her 50s. Im only 40. 
Something else to worry about now.


----------



## Nixnax

Biggest bugs to everyone going through the emotional mill at the moment. TTCreally takes its toll on us mentally. Dont feel bad about moaning/saying how you feel, that's what we are all here for, to support each other 
:hug:


----------



## Nixnax

Suggerhoney said:


> forgot to add that the receptionist at the doctors said 'I wonder if ure going through the change,
> 
> That was it I was in tears.
> Now worrying if that is what is going on.
> I really hope not. My mum didn't go through menopause until she was in her 50s. Im only 40.
> Something else to worry about now.


Omg how dare she. Dont listen to people like that


----------



## Alligator

I can't believe she would say that! It's definitely unlikely and she's not a doctor she should keep her mouth shut!

I remember when I had my miscarriage I had to go to the early pregnancy loss clinic which was in the hospital and the same check in as the high risk pregnancy clinic (this is where I went with my daughter when I was pregnant). it was tough seeing all those pregnant ladies!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Suggerhoney said:


> forgot to add that the receptionist at the doctors said 'I wonder if ure going through the change,
> 
> That was it I was in tears.
> Now worrying if that is what is going on.
> I really hope not. My mum didn't go through menopause until she was in her 50s. Im only 40.
> Something else to worry about now.

How rude of her! That is not her place at all to be giving comments like that :x:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

awww thank u ladies. Yeah it really uspett me. 
Shes no doctor and im sure she didn't mean to upsett me but I think she maybe shud of thought first b4 saying it. 
She said it in such a curious way to like. 

Hmmmm im wondering if ure going through the change. 


I got off the phone and just burst into tears.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

*waves*. I've missed like...40 pages of thread. I'll do my best to catch up and keep up! 

I went on vacation and didn't check the boards. 

My opk is flashy today and my cervix is soft, open, and high. Hoping for the best. Thinking I'll ovulate tomorrow or Saturday based on my chart and symptoms.


----------



## 3 girlies

Dee I fell pregnant with a huge cyst in my womb 7cm-9cm it was slightly uncomfortable at first but pregnancy hormones actually shrunk the cyst so it was gone by 13 weeks. So try not to worry about that :hugs: 

I've woke up with a sore throat, probably snored or something :haha: I'm just waiting for my opk to get darker, I only have 20 tests so I'm doing 2 a day. Hopefully I dont run out.


----------



## PerthLady91

Morning everyone! Keeping everything crossed for you all [-o&lt;

My OPK is showing peak still today so hoping having the weekend to ourselves child-free will really help! I’ve got quite a lot of cramp like pain just above my pant line and all on the left/lower back - is that ovulation pain? I have no idea! Haha


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you everyone for you kind words and encouragement, it’s appreciated. I was tired yesterday and I’ve never been good on no sleep.
FF created that cross thing this morning that confirms I ovulated in the day I thought I did so today I am 3 DPO. Seems like an eternity until testing but hopefully it goes quickly and I’ll order some pee sticks today I think.

3girlies - I hope you detect your peak soon and thank you for giving me hope about the lumps.
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## 3 girlies

I get ovulation pain perthlady & it sounds like what you have so go catch that eggy!! Good luck! 

Dee we all have rubbish days where we feel down, hope you are feeling better today. When will you start testing? I'm terrible I test even before I've ovulated just incase :rofl: I'm hoping I ovulate on monday that would make it cd15, since my mc I've seemed to gain a week but we will see. Opk is still negative obvs


----------



## PerthLady91

3 girlies said:


> I get ovulation pain perthlady & it sounds like what you have so go catch that eggy!! Good luck!
> 
> Dee we all have rubbish days where we feel down, hope you are feeling better today. When will you start testing? I'm terrible I test even before I've ovulated just incase :rofl: I'm hoping I ovulate on monday that would make it cd15, since my mc I've seemed to gain a week but we will see. Opk is still negative obvs

thank you! I’ve never really had it or noticed before - it didn’t last particularly long and seems to have eased now but I feel quite bloated today too! Kids go away to grandparents today for the weekend so hopefully later today/tonight and then tomorrow morning gives us a good chance :neutral::neutral::neutral:


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> I get ovulation pain perthlady & it sounds like what you have so go catch that eggy!! Good luck!
> 
> Dee we all have rubbish days where we feel down, hope you are feeling better today. When will you start testing? I'm terrible I test even before I've ovulated just incase :rofl: I'm hoping I ovulate on monday that would make it cd15, since my mc I've seemed to gain a week but we will see. Opk is still negative obvs

Yes thank you, I feel much better today again 
I will probably start testing as soon as my tests turn up to be honest so we will see when that is...Amazon said next Wednesday (8DPO) but usually they over estimate and things turn up quicker. I have been known to test at like 2DPO before and even once I started bleeding because you 'just never know' right?


----------



## 3 girlies

Haha I test all the time. Part of the fun is going cross eyed looking for a line isnt it :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> Haha I test all the time. Part of the fun is going cross eyed looking for a line isnt it :haha:

Yes I love line spotting...torches at the ready :rofl:


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! I've been off the last few days to give myself a break from thinking about TTC. Wanted to hop back on though to check in! I don't think I'll be able to respond to everyone like I usually do but will start reading to catch up here!

8dpo for me today. Tested yesterday because I needed to pee on something lol. Obviously negative but got it out of my system :) Migraine started last night and woke up with it again today. I used to get them consistently 5 days before my period (the first indicator with my boys was a lack of a migraine). But my cycles have changed a lot in the last year and I've only had 1 month in the last 12 with them. So I don't know what to think of it now, if it's a good sign or just having another migraine month and the witch will be here in 5 days. I wish our bodies would give us clear signs and not all the ambiguity!

Temping question for you guys. I took my temp today when I first work up. It was a pretty big dip (implantation??) and wanted to double check the reading. Immediately, without getting out of bed, moving covers etc I took it again...big difference so took it a 3rd time. All 3 readings were within 4 minutes of each other. 97.35, 97.7, 97.66.....what do I do with these?! I averaged it out to 97.57 and input that but not sure if there was a better solution? Help!

I'll hop on throughout the day as I can to start reading though!


----------



## 3 girlies

I'd go by the first temp still. Well that's what I always did.


----------



## StarryEyes.

kksy9b said:


> Hi all! I've been off the last few days to give myself a break from thinking about TTC. Wanted to hop back on though to check in! I don't think I'll be able to respond to everyone like I usually do but will start reading to catch up here!
> 
> 8dpo for me today. Tested yesterday because I needed to pee on something lol. Obviously negative but got it out of my system :) Migraine started last night and woke up with it again today. I used to get them consistently 5 days before my period (the first indicator with my
> boys was a lack of a migraine). But my cycles have changed a lot in the last year and I've only had 1 month in the last 12 with them. So I don't know what to think of it now, if it's a good sign or just having another migraine month and the witch will be here in 5 days. I wish our bodies would give us clear signs and not all the ambiguity!
> 
> Temping question for you guys. I took my temp today when I first work up. It was a pretty big dip (implantation??) and wanted to double check the reading. Immediately, without getting out of bed, moving covers etc I took it again...big difference so took it a 3rd time. All 3 readings were within 4 minutes of each other. 97.35, 96.7, 97.66.....what do I do with these?! I averaged it out to 97.57 and input that but not sure if there was a better solution? Help!
> 
> I'll hop on throughout the day as I can to start reading though!

Oh that is a big difference on your temp - but they say to only take it once / only accept the first reading. I know it’s tempting to check again but I’d put the first one in and see what happens tomorrow x


----------



## 3 girlies

I cant do temping anymore because I seizure so it wouldnt be accurate. I used to love temping though. Was always spot on for me. The month I fell pregnant with my little boy I had a free upgrade on ff & it predicted pregnancy the day before my bfp at 10dpo, i was amazed lol


----------



## tbfromlv

kksy9b said:


> Hi all! I've been off the last few days to give myself a break from thinking about TTC. Wanted to hop back on though to check in! I don't think I'll be able to respond to everyone like I usually do but will start reading to catch up here!
> 
> 8dpo for me today. Tested yesterday because I needed to pee on something lol. Obviously negative but got it out of my system :) Migraine started last night and woke up with it again today. I used to get them consistently 5 days before my period (the first indicator with my
> boys was a lack of a migraine). But my cycles have changed a lot in the last year and I've only had 1 month in the last 12 with them. So I don't know what to think of it now, if it's a good sign or just having another migraine month and the witch will be here in 5 days. I wish our bodies would give us clear signs and not all the ambiguity!
> 
> Temping question for you guys. I took my temp today when I first work up. It was a pretty big dip (implantation??) and wanted to double check the reading. Immediately, without getting out of bed, moving covers etc I took it again...big difference so took it a 3rd time. All 3 readings were within 4 minutes of each other. 97.35, 96.7, 97.66.....what do I do with these?! I averaged it out to 97.57 and input that but not sure if there was a better solution? Help!
> 
> I'll hop on throughout the day as I can to start reading though!

Do you temp orally or vaginally? If orally, and if you do 3 in a row, go with the 2nd or 3rd. Your thermometer could Be cooler, you could have also had your mouth open before you woke so it may not be as accurate. No matter what temp I get, I always test at least twice in a row for that reason.


----------



## Suggerhoney

hi ladies. FF has not confirmed O and had 4 days of raised temps. 
The ferometer App has me down as 2dpo with O on CD10. 
Im on CD12 now. 
Still no O pain which is very unusual for me. 
Cm is milky white.
Im so scared FF will confirm O on CD9.


Had some very mild pain in my left overy earlier but its gone now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I dont know where im at or whats going on. I normally get Ovulation pain but ive had nothing. 
Im wondering if my body tried to O but failed.


----------



## tbfromlv

6 dpo today. Yesterday I wanted to test so bad.. then I thought to myself, when I did IVF, we didn’t even transfer until day 5 because of embryo development and it being scientifically impossible to implant that early lol. So that helped my TTC mind :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

@SY92 I know I'm late to the party, but big congratulations hun!! So excited for you!

@MrsKatie With my youngest, i had a negative with FMU at 10dpo and a vvvvvf line late at night. It wasn't until 11dpo that I could actually see enough of a faint line to not think I was crazy. FRER didn't give me a positive until 13dpo. Definitely possible to have negatives that turn positive late.

@tbfromlv I'm temping orally. I tend to believe the 2nd and 3rd temp more than the first since they are closer together.....but I want it to be the first since that would be a really good dip LOL. I made a note on FF with all the temps and will just leave it at the average. If I wind up getting a BFP with no noticeable implantation dip, then I'll change it back to the first....and if I don't get a BFP, then it doesn't really matter and will move on haha. Sidenote- I saw you're in MO now...so am I! Originally from the STL area but moved to the KC area for college and have been here for like ...15...years now next month :shock::shock: I think I just realized how old I'm getting :haha:

Thank you everyone for your help with the temping! 

So sorry to everyone that AF has gotten...praying that next cycle is the one!! Sounds like in the next few days there will be lots of us testing...praying for lots of BFPs!!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

3 girlies said:


> I cant do temping anymore because I seizure so it wouldnt be accurate. I used to love temping though. Was always spot on for me. The month I fell pregnant with my little boy I had a free upgrade on ff & it predicted pregnancy the day before my bfp at 10dpo, i was amazed lol

I have never thought about seizures impacting temperatures. I don't recommend their customer service or app. But as a device ovusense might work well for you. It takes your temp vaginally every 5 minutes through the night and gives you the average in the mornings. I have erratic sleep (husband on nights half the time, so I stay up late and sleep late when he is home and go to bed early and get up early when he's working) and I've been able to temp with it. Might be worth considering :shrug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

tbfromlv said:


> 6 dpo today. Yesterday I wanted to test so bad.. then I thought to myself, when I did IVF, we didn’t even transfer until day 5 because of embryo development and it being scientifically impossible to implant that early lol. So that helped my TTC mind :haha:

Good luck hon



kksy9b said:


> @SY92 I know I'm late to the party, but big congratulations hun!! So excited for you!
> 
> @MrsKatie With my youngest, i had a negative with FMU at 10dpo and a vvvvvf line late at night. It wasn't until 11dpo that I could actually see enough of a faint line to not think I was crazy. FRER didn't give me a positive until 13dpo. Definitely possible to have negatives that turn positive late.
> 
> @tbfromlv I'm temping orally. I tend to believe the 2nd and 3rd temp more than the first since they are closer together.....but I want it to be the first since that would be a really good dip LOL. I made a note on FF with all the temps and will just leave it at the average. If I wind up getting a BFP with no noticeable implantation dip, then I'll change it back to the first....and if I don't get a BFP, then it doesn't really matter and will move on haha. Sidenote- I saw you're in MO now...so am I! Originally from the STL area but moved to the KC area for college and have been here for like ...15...years now next month :shock::shock: I think I just realized how old I'm getting :haha:
> 
> Thank you everyone for your help with the temping!
> 
> So sorry to everyone that AF has gotten...praying that next cycle is the one!! Sounds like in the next few days there will be lots of us testing...praying for lots of BFPs!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!

Good luck hon.



MrS. MaBrEy said:


> I have never thought about seizures impacting temperatures. I don't recommend their customer service or app. But as a device ovusense might work well for you. It takes your temp vaginally every 5 minutes through the night and gives you the average in the mornings. I have erratic sleep (husband on nights half the time, so I stay up late and sleep late when he is home and go to bed early and get up early when he's working) and I've been able to temp with it. Might be worth considering :shrug:

How are you doing sweety?


----------



## MrsKatie

@Suggerhoney that is the most absurd thing, you're not going through menopause at 40! I can't even believe health care workers can be so insensitive when they work with people all day every day... you'd think they'd become sensitive and compassionate over time, and of course many do, but others seem to just get jaded and angry at the world. Sorry that happened.

@kksy9b, thanks so much, I am 11dpo now and stark white bfn so probably just waiting for AF at this point. 

I meant to catch up with everyone but now have to run, but as I said above starkest of shiny white BFNs this morning at 11dpo so I feel pretty much out. I know it's a good thing my LP has lengthened so much, it was coming at 8dpo and now today (only 8am so still plenty of time haha) it's not here yet so that's at least 3 extra days which is great, but man that stupid BFN stings. Feeling so down today, I can see why some women who TTC for long enough with no luck just say F it and get their tubes tied, this process is the only way but my god it's not good for your mind is it

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrsKatie said:


> @Suggerhoney that is the most absurd thing, you're not going through menopause at 40! I can't even believe health care workers can be so insensitive when they work with people all day every day... you'd think they'd become sensitive and compassionate over time, and of course many do, but others seem to just get jaded and angry at the world. Sorry that happened.
> 
> @kksy9b, thanks so much, I am 11dpo now and stark white bfn so probably just waiting for AF at this point.
> 
> I meant to catch up with everyone but now have to run, but as I said above starkest of shiny white BFNs this morning at 11dpo so I feel pretty much out. I know it's a good thing my LP has lengthened so much, it was coming at 8dpo and now today (only 8am so still plenty of time haha) it's not here yet so that's at least 3 extra days which is great, but man that stupid BFN stings. Feeling so down today, I can see why some women who TTC for long enough with no luck just say F it and get their tubes tied, this process is the only way but my god it's not good for your mind is it
> 
> Good luck ladies!

Thank you hon.


----------



## Alligator

@MrsKatie I'm sorry for the negative! It sucks! There's still time and your LP lengthening is super positive. I know it's hard to focus on positives when you're feeling so down.

CD6 and the countdown to O is on!! I O'd last cycle CD15 but FF predicts CD17? I think it'll be CD15ish so 9 more days to go haha feels like an eternity! Hopefully it goes by fast. I think I'll start OPKs today to get a baseline, once a day. I have loads of tests anyway. Hubby and I BD this am just to get the month started well haha. I also find I have to keep him happy and BDing not only in the fertile window so he doesn't feel like (his words) 'a breeder' lol. Men!

We booked a weekend away next weekend and our toddler will be staying with my parents! I'm excited but nervous, it'll be in the fertile window - We leave Friday and come back Monday and I think I'll O Sunday/Monday/Tuesday so that's good timing! Will be annoying to temp and test when away but it might be nice too not to obsess over it like I do sitting at home.


----------



## danniemum2be

Hello lovelies, hope you’re all ok!! 

after my blazing positive OPK yesterday we BD last night and used pre-seed for the first time. Tested again today and another positive but not as dark as yesterday will try and fit in another BD tonight but i have a 5:30am alarm for work tomorrow so will see how awake i am :D

trying to remain positive but considering im on CD 42 and only just ovulating cant help feeling like im already out and just feeling really overwhelmed by it all :( x


----------



## Bevziibubble

danniemum2be said:


> Hello lovelies, hope you’re all ok!!
> 
> after my blazing positive OPK yesterday we BD last night and used pre-seed for the first time. Tested again today and another positive but not as dark as yesterday will try and fit in another BD tonight but i have a 5:30am alarm for work tomorrow so will see how awake i am :D
> 
> trying to remain positive but considering im on CD 42 and only just ovulating cant help feeling like im already out and just feeling really overwhelmed by it all :( x


:hugs:


----------



## doggylover

danniemum2be said:


> Hello lovelies, hope you’re all ok!!
> 
> after my blazing positive OPK yesterday we BD last night and used pre-seed for the first time. Tested again today and another positive but not as dark as yesterday will try and fit in another BD tonight but i have a 5:30am alarm for work tomorrow so will see how awake i am :D
> 
> trying to remain positive but considering im on CD 42 and only just ovulating cant help feeling like im already out and just feeling really overwhelmed by it all :( x

my first time using preseed I conceived my eldest! I always use it when TTC now. Good luck!


----------



## Alligator

We used preseed to conceive my daughter as well - I plan to buy some next week as we head into my fertile period!


----------



## Deethehippy

I used pre-seed this cycle (but then I used it last cycle as well) Hoping it'll work it's magic for some of us!


----------



## salamander91

Bfn. I'm guessing my frer from tuesday was just a dodgy test. Cd60 today ](*,)


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> We used preseed to conceive my daughter as well - I plan to buy some next week as we head into my fertile period!

Enjoy your weekend away - two guesses what you spend your time doing lol No but seriously..have a great relaxing time away.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Been getting this line for 6 days now. I'm CD21 and havent ovulated later than CD21 in a year Had a stressful couple of weeks so hopefully it's just that. Really annoyed though as if I ovualte tomorrow we have extremely good chances of conceiving cos we have had a few days to spend together for once! 

It's just typical bad timing as always. Yikes.

Hoping I get a positive tomorrow....for my sanity if anything! 

This is a Wondfo test so test line should go darker than control line for a positive. I at least love that I only use this brand now knowing how clear cut the results are!


----------



## MrsKatie

@Alligator wow what great timing for a getaway!! Have a wonderful time :) Sounds like you will. Where are you going? 

@Marriedlaydee good luck with BD timing!

I want to use pressed but I am too freaked out by the fact that it contains parabens. I think there are other kinds without them but none with reviews as good. 

I am surly and down today, also still super dry and I always get a ton of CM when pregnant so this is pretty typical PMS for me. I am definitely grateful for the much-lengthened LP, and trying to focus on that. Just wish I could snap out of my sour mood.


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsKatie said:


> @Alligator wow what great timing for a getaway!! Have a wonderful time :) Sounds like you will. Where are you going?
> 
> @Marriedlaydee good luck with BD timing!
> 
> I want to use pressed but I am too freaked out by the fact that it contains parabens. I think there are other kinds without them but none with reviews as good.
> 
> I am surly and down today, also still super dry and I always get a ton of CM when pregnant so this is pretty typical PMS for me. I am definitely grateful for the much-lengthened LP, and trying to focus on that. Just wish I could snap out of my sour mood.

What do parabens do then MrsKatie? You have me worried now, I am pretty much chemical free.


----------



## Hevalouaddict

My OV date keeps changing. Still haven’t had a positive OPK. Still BDing every other day (the husband thinks it’s a special occasion) I’m 31 in 2 weeks and I’d love to get my BFP for then.


----------



## Alligator

MrsKatie said:


> @Alligator wow what great timing for a getaway!! Have a wonderful time :) Sounds like you will. Where are you going?
> 
> @Marriedlaydee good luck with BD timing!
> 
> I want to use pressed but I am too freaked out by the fact that it contains parabens. I think there are other kinds without them but none with reviews as good.
> 
> I am surly and down today, also still super dry and I always get a ton of CM when pregnant so this is pretty typical PMS for me. I am definitely grateful for the much-lengthened LP, and trying to focus on that. Just wish I could snap out of my sour mood.


Thanks girl! We are going to Jasper (not sure if you're familiar with the Canadian rockies at all? It's a mountain town - near to the Columbia icefields glacier, lots of beautiful scenery and lakes and of course mountains. It's about a 4.5-5 hour drive from where we live and I haven't been in ages!

@Deethehippy hehehe! Right? Hopefully it works well this month with the getaway!


----------



## SY92

kksy9b said:


> @SY92 I know I'm late to the party, but big congratulations hun!! So excited for you!
> 
> @MrsKatie With my youngest, i had a negative with FMU at 10dpo and a vvvvvf line late at night. It wasn't until 11dpo that I could actually see enough of a faint line to not think I was crazy. FRER didn't give me a positive until 13dpo. Definitely possible to have negatives that turn positive late.
> 
> @tbfromlv I'm temping orally. I tend to believe the 2nd and 3rd temp more than the first since they are closer together.....but I want it to be the first since that would be a really good dip LOL. I made a note on FF with all the temps and will just leave it at the average. If I wind up getting a BFP with no noticeable implantation dip, then I'll change it back to the first....and if I don't get a BFP, then it doesn't really matter and will move on haha. Sidenote- I saw you're in MO now...so am I! Originally from the STL area but moved to the KC area for college and have been here for like ...15...years now next month :shock::shock: I think I just realized how old I'm getting :haha:
> 
> Thank you everyone for your help with the temping!
> 
> So sorry to everyone that AF has gotten...praying that next cycle is the one!! Sounds like in the next few days there will be lots of us testing...praying for lots of BFPs!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!

aww thank you hun!! <3 

praying you get your bfp lovely x


----------



## salamander91

Hevalouaddict said:


> My OV date keeps changing. Still haven’t had a positive OPK. Still BDing every other day (the husband thinks it’s a special occasion) I’m 31 in 2 weeks and I’d love to get my BFP for then.

Same. CD60. Still not sure if I've ovulated #-o I'll be 29 on the 29th :lol: good luck xx


----------



## MrsKatie

@Alligator, I have heard of Jasper! Have you ever had a kid-free getaway together? The first time we had a kid-free hotel night after our first was born (about a month before she turned 2) was basically the best time of my entire life. You appreciate that time together like you just couldn't before kids!

@Deethehippy oh gosh I'm sorry, I should've thought that through before posting. As soon as I posted that I realized how thoughtless it was. Listen, this is such a complicated issue and there is so much nuance, so the first thing i'll say is no matter what you're fine and haven't done damage. Parabens (like so many chemicals) are cumulative and the issues arise with multiple exposures every day over years, not just from time to time. My biggest issue is that they are endocrine disruptors and have been linked to reproductive issues and breast cancer. I get really horrified when they put them in stuff like Johnson&Johnson baby wash, and stuff that's supposed to be so "gentle" for babies. But again, it's all about repeated and cumulative exposure. Like if you have parabens in your shampoo and conditioner and your face wash and your sunscreen and your lipstick and your body lotion and you use all those things daily for years, you might encounter an issue. But once a month in ONE product like pressed? You're FINE. Bodies have very effective systems for detox, and they can handle small doses of yucky chemicals. Don't let my neurosis freak you out! It's led me down a nasty road before, and I'm sorry to have put that on you. If it helps, I was SO CAREFUL about NO CHEMICAL EXPOSURE whatsoever with my first... and then found out when she was a couple years old that she'd been sleeping like 15-18 hours a day on the world's most toxic mattress. Like the worst toxic off-gasser on the market. I lost my mind and had to see a therapist haha. She's almost 9 now and obviously FINE. You and your kids will be too.


----------



## MrsKatie

@salamander91 I'm so sorry weird long cycles are incredibly frustrating. As are evaps :( Thinking of you


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsKatie said:


> @Alligator, I have heard of Jasper! Have you ever had a kid-free getaway together? The first time we had a kid-free hotel night after our first was born (about a month before she turned 2) was basically the best time of my entire life. You appreciate that time together like you just couldn't before kids!
> 
> @Deethehippy oh gosh I'm sorry, I should've thought that through before posting. As soon as I posted that I realized how thoughtless it was. Listen, this is such a complicated issue and there is so much nuance, so the first thing i'll say is no matter what you're fine and haven't done damage. Parabens (like so many chemicals) are cumulative and the issues arise with multiple exposures every day over years, not just from time to time. My biggest issue is that they are endocrine disruptors and have been linked to reproductive issues and breast cancer. I get really horrified when they put them in stuff like Johnson&Johnson baby wash, and stuff that's supposed to be so "gentle" for babies. But again, it's all about repeated and cumulative exposure. Like if you have parabens in your shampoo and conditioner and your face wash and your sunscreen and your lipstick and your body lotion and you use all those things daily for years, you might encounter an issue. But once a month in ONE product like pressed? You're FINE. Bodies have very effective systems for detox, and they can handle small doses of yucky chemicals. Don't let my neurosis freak you out! It's led me down a nasty road before, and I'm sorry to have put that on you. If it helps, I was SO CAREFUL about NO CHEMICAL EXPOSURE whatsoever with my first... and then found out when she was a couple years old that she'd been sleeping like 15-18 hours a day on the world's most toxic mattress. Like the worst toxic off-gasser on the market. I lost my mind and had to see a therapist haha. She's almost 9 now and obviously FINE. You and your kids will be too.

It's ok..you have not put anything on me..like I said I hate all chemicals already and I am actually surprised that I didn't check the ingredients..I just naively assumed that something used on intimate parts for conception would be ok.
Hopefully I will get a BFP and won't need to use it again but if I don't I might have to reconsider. I won't even go near sweetners or MSG or anything that I know to be bad..I don't even eat smoked foods.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Must be the cycle for preseed! I picked some up and we used it this cycle. 

OPKs are dark today. 99% sure I'll ovulate later today or tonight. I woke DH up this morning to cover bases. Cervix is soft and open and so high I can barely reach.


----------



## MrsKatie

Good luck @MrS. MaBrEy!!


----------



## kksy9b

SY92 said:


> aww thank you hun!! <3
> 
> praying you get your bfp lovely x

Thank you!! Will be testing Sunday/Monday and hoping the migraine today (which is completely gone now thankfully) isn't an indication of AF coming in a few days. 

Ha! @MrS. MaBrEy I think you're right! We used pre-seed this month for the first time. Fingers crossed for all of us!!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@salamander91 I'm August 1st. I don’t celebrate my birthday but I hope that I’m blessed either way.


----------



## Stargirl1993

Hello please may I join ? I had a miscarriage end of June and it looks like I’ve just got a positive opk so please can I be put down for July 30th x


----------



## Alligator

@MrsKatie That's cool you've heard of it! I'll post photos if I remember - I'm sure I'll post to make you all look at my OPKs lol!! We have been away for one night last year for our wedding anniversary, she was 10 months old. We were barely gone 24 hours LOL. This is the first real 'trip' and I am excited but also nervous. I'm already missing her but I know we need this - a toddler, two working parents, a layoff (temporary, my husband is back at work now), a pandemic, it's been a lot!

Interesting about the parabens. Admittedly I don't think I pay attention too much to that stuff. I probably should but it all seems rather overwhelming to me! 

Good luck to everyone getting positive OPKs, there's a few...baby making time!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Stargirl1993 said:


> Hello please may I join ? I had a miscarriage end of June and it looks like I’ve just got a positive opk so please can I be put down for July 30th x
> 
> View attachment 1084615

Good luck :)


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Help! I’m in an antibiotic to help a sinus infection and yes I made sure it’s baby safe, but it’s giving me a yeast infection, I was told I can’t take the pill for it and can only use the vaginal cream. I’m day 4 after trigger and 2DPO, will this affect implantation if I use it now? The itch is just stating to annoy the crap out of me! HELP! Ugh!


----------



## kksy9b

@Alligator Ahhh! So jealous! Enjoy the weekend! DH and I spent 6 months planning a trip to Jasper and Banff that we were supposed to go on in June. Would have been our first solo trip in 6 years :cry: Obviously that was cancelled. We have been trying to get there for 3 years in a row but have been stopped each year (first year, DH went into sudden cardiac arrest, second year he was recovering from open heart surgery, third year...covid). Hopefully sooner than later we can make it up that way! Enjoy the area!!


----------



## Alligator

kksy9b said:


> @Alligator Ahhh! So jealous! Enjoy the weekend! DH and I spent 6 months planning a trip to Jasper and Banff that we were supposed to go on in June. Would have been our first solo trip in 6 years :cry: Obviously that was cancelled. We have been trying to get there for 3 years in a row but have been stopped each year (first year, DH went into sudden cardiac arrest, second year he was recovering from open heart surgery, third year...covid). Hopefully sooner than later we can make it up that way! Enjoy the area!!

Oh gosh I’m so sorry! That’s so unfair. Next year! We are lucky to live so close. We got married in Banff so that’s special to us also!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Im somewhere between 2 and 4 DPO. I had 3/4 days of dark LH tests and then they finally lightened up. Only managed o BD once and hopefully we caught the egg. Ive had a lot of mild cramping on my right lower side which is the same as my last MC a few months ago.


----------



## doggylover

Hope everyone is doing well and has a nice weekend.

I dunno wtf is going on here. I’m now on cd 32, I don’t believe I have ovulated yet, and I keep getting very dark opk (though not +) and then super light. I just want this stupid cycle to be over so I can move on. My last 4 cycles were all 34/5 days, and I’m just so bummed that this first one ttc is back to being so irregular.


----------



## Nixnax

Stargirl1993 said:


> Hello please may I join ? I had a miscarriage end of June and it looks like I’ve just got a positive opk so please can I be put down for July 30th x
> 
> View attachment 1084615

Welcome, good luck this cycle


----------



## Nixnax

Cewsbaby said:


> Im somewhere between 2 and 4 DPO. I had 3/4 days of dark LH tests and then they finally lightened up. Only managed o BD once and hopefully we caught the egg. Ive had a lot of mild cramping on my right lower side which is the same as my last MC a few months ago.

Fingers crossed you caught the egg


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies, I'm 9DPO today and BFN. It's most likely too early. I'm suffering with sore breasts, but that's nothing new for me. Here's my test for all to see.

I met up with the girls finally after 4 months of lockdown, only had a couple of drinks but I am sooo hungover. I feel terrible. Today will be spent mooching around the house.

Good luck to everyone waiting to test or catching the egg.


----------



## PerthLady91

Nixnax said:


> Morning ladies, I'm 9DPO today and BFN. It's most likely too early. I'm suffering with sore breasts, but that's nothing new for me. Here's my test for all to see.
> 
> I met up with the girls finally after 4 months of lockdown, only had a couple of drinks but I am sooo hungover. I feel terrible. Today will be spent mooching around the house.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting to test or catching the egg.
> 
> View attachment 1084633

Fingers crossed it’s just early 

me and hubby are childfree this weekend for the first time since end of Feb - I ended up drinking way too much gin and feel so sick today! Not good when tests and app are saying today is O day! Hoping I’ll feel better after food and a nap haha


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> @MrsKatie I'm sorry for the negative! It sucks! There's still time and your LP lengthening is super positive. I know it's hard to focus on positives when you're feeling so down.
> 
> CD6 and the countdown to O is on!! I O'd last cycle CD15 but FF predicts CD17? I think it'll be CD15ish so 9 more days to go haha feels like an eternity! Hopefully it goes by fast. I think I'll start OPKs today to get a baseline, once a day. I have loads of tests anyway. Hubby and I BD this am just to get the month started well haha. I also find I have to keep him happy and BDing not only in the fertile window so he doesn't feel like (his words) 'a breeder' lol. Men!
> 
> We booked a weekend away next weekend and our toddler will be staying with my parents! I'm excited but nervous, it'll be in the fertile window - We leave Friday and come back Monday and I think I'll O Sunday/Monday/Tuesday so that's good timing! Will be annoying to temp and test when away but it might be nice too not to obsess over it like I do sitting at home.


Just a warning hon. U mite O really early because of the chemical. I did with my last chemical on CD8 and its looking the same with this chemical to looking at my chart it looks like I O on cd 8 again. So think im out again. 

I dont normally O untill cd12 13 14 but the chemicals make me O way to early


----------



## FTale

Happy Saturday all ! Sticking my lazy head in to say I'm still in the 2ww. Feeling awful but I'm sure it has a lot to do with the Clomid induced massive ovulation and the fact that our ac broke on Thursday and sweltering heat has been the only menu item of choice. Not fun but the cats weirdly like it???? My dog was not ammuse nor was my daugher so we hid out in basement entertainment area where it was naturally cooler. I had to lay down though and did not want to do so with the loud blaring tv and my daughter laughing her butt off. So I ventured back upstairs to the heat factory and sat in front of a fan till my hubby came home to put in temporary cooling units in certain windows. 91 degrees was the house temp and my temp was 99.45 before I finally cracked tooked some tylenol and sat in front of the cooler units by the windows.

He said he was going to fix the actual unit today when the part comes in the mail. Please God let it not be late...lol

As for symtoms, super sore nips, sore throat, and bloated to the max. Nothing that stands out really.

Just woke up and time to find some eats before the temp crawls up again.

FX for all the testers!! :happydance:

And big hugs if AF showed up.:hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

I’m 4 DPO today and my OPK is going darker again...what would this mean?
Or do they just do random things in the TWW? Yesterday’s and day before were definitely lighter.


----------



## tdog

Deethehippy said:


> I’m 4 DPO today and my OPK is going darker again...what would this mean?
> Or do they just do random things in the TWW? Yesterday’s and day before were definitely lighter.
> 
> View attachment 1084640

With Heidi i had this I was baffled as to what was going on they didn't get to positive again but pretty much like yours and 9dpo I got a vvvfl gl xx


----------



## tdog

Just checking in with you ladies hope everyone well :) I've booked a early scan for a week tomorrow (26th July) 1st tri anxiety so I need reassurance everything OK :shrug: I no I shouldn't worry but it me :rofl: today's test tho xx


----------



## Nixnax

Well @tdog... you've officially stollen that line :haha:. Yay for the scan :happydance:


----------



## Deethehippy

tdog said:


> Just checking in with you ladies hope everyone well :) I've booked a early scan for a week tomorrow (26th July) 1st tri anxiety so I need reassurance everything OK :shrug: I no I shouldn't worry but it me :rofl: today's test tho xx
> 
> View attachment 1084641

Wow, you broke the FRER


----------



## PerthLady91

Looking fab @tdog 

Fingers crossed that line on OPK is a good sign @Deethehippy 

my CM has gone back to dry/sticky today after being EWCM for almost a week! OPK was peak through Thursday and into Friday am too so app is saying ovulation is today but with the change in CM, is it more likely it was yesterday? We will do it again today anyway just in case but just looking for everyone else’s thoughts?


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's an amazing line! The control line is a squinter :haha:


----------



## tdog

:rofl: when I looked at it I thought it's not worked :rofl: I was having a moment lol, thank you so much ladies xx


----------



## tdog

PerthLady91 said:


> Looking fab @tdog
> 
> Fingers crossed that line on OPK is a good sign @Deethehippy
> 
> my CM has gone back to dry/sticky today after being EWCM for almost a week! OPK was peak through Thursday and into Friday am too so app is saying ovulation is today but with the change in CM, is it more likely it was yesterday? We will do it again today anyway just in case but just looking for everyone else’s thoughts?

That is strange but mind you saying that I didn't get ewcm when my supposed to have ovulated :shrug: but just dtd today aswell no harm in it :haha: xx


----------



## salamander91

Deethehippy said:


> I’m 4 DPO today and my OPK is going darker again...what would this mean?
> Or do they just do random things in the TWW? Yesterday’s and day before were definitely lighter.
> 
> View attachment 1084640

Opks can get darker before period as well as pregnancy. Good luck xx


----------



## salamander91

Cd61 and spotting today. I get spotting the day before AF starts so guessing she's coming tomorrow. That means I was 8dpo when I got the very faint line on the frer. I wonder if it was an early bfp that didn't stick :(


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Anyone know an answer to my question...?


----------



## salamander91

PinkCupcakes said:


> Anyone know an answer to my question...?

I'm not 100% but I've used the cream during pregnancy and in the tww with my 3rd and he was fine xx


----------



## Alligator

I did wonder about O early @Suggerhoney. I’ll take an OPK today, it was low yesterday and very negative. Of course this morning I dropped my BBT when I went to grab it to take it so no temp! I couldn’t even each it under the bed haha. At that point I had moved around too much anyway. We’ll see what today brings, plan to use OPK around 11-11:30. I hope I don’t O too early, I’m CD7 today. I’m sorry your cycle is so wonky!

@tdog I love that test! 

To everyone else good luck! My weekend plans today are a walk with a friend and maybe headed to my parents, or just a lazy morning at the park. The weather is lovely today.


----------



## Alligator

PinkCupcakes said:


> Anyone know an answer to my question...?

Sorry i don’t! I think the cream would be fine for some relief, it’s an anti fungal, I used one during my pregnancy I remember!


----------



## MrsKatie

@PinkCupcakes im sorry I don’t know! Good luck that sounds so uncomfortable:(

BFN for me at 12dpo so just waiting for AF now.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Bleh now I have the worst metallic taste in my mouth ever, I’m 3DPO, this taste makes me feel sick bleh!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Don’t you hate when you DTD then find yourself bursting for the toilet :|. I managed to hold for about 5 minutes before running to the toilet. I have enjoyed the child free day though. We never get time together before DH goes to work and I always think that’s why I can’t get pregnant but we’ve made the most of today :coolio:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Pink cupcake, it's generally considered safe to use vaginal antifungals in pregnancy. If you ovulation window is closed it won't have any impact on ttc. Hope you get relief.


My OPKs are dark and peak and my chart is dipping. Looks like ovulation this afternoon or tomorrow. We already covered out bases this morning.


----------



## Alligator

I’m sorry @MrsKatie. Sending you a big hug today. The bfn’s suck! 

@Hevalouaddict oh gosh I can never wait that long hahah! I think I lay there for a minute or two then have to get up to pee. I read somewhere when TTC my daughter that you don’t really have to stay laying down for long as all the ‘specimen’ are right where they need to be up near your cervix and they move fast!


----------



## Deethehippy

I always lie with my bum slightly elevated for at least 15-20 minutes before I pee and then I try not to wipe too much in case I wipe away the swimmers :rofl: Sorry TMI - I think I've lost it lol


----------



## MrsKatie

CD 1 :(

At least I got AF at 12dpo instead of 8.Trying to focus on that positive. But feeling really, really sad.


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsKatie said:


> CD 1 :(
> 
> At least I got AF at 12dpo instead of 8.Trying to focus on that positive. But feeling really, really sad.

I'm really sorry..I know how much it sucks when AF arrives..it's a horrible feeling :hugs:


----------



## MrsKatie

Thanks, @Deethehippy. I can't stop crying. I just want to throw away all my stupid OPKs and ICs and deliberately ignore CM etc. I just want to throw things when I imagine another month of this!


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsKatie said:


> Thanks, @Deethehippy. I can't stop crying. I just want to throw away all my stupid OPKs and ICs and deliberately ignore CM etc. I just want to throw things when I imagine another month of this!

I know hun..that's how I always feel too. Have a good cry and tomorrow or in a few days you will feel different again about everything I'm sure. Things will happen when they are meant too but I know that doesn't help you now xx


----------



## salamander91

MrsKatie said:


> Thanks, @Deethehippy. I can't stop crying. I just want to throw away all my stupid OPKs and ICs and deliberately ignore CM etc. I just want to throw things when I imagine another month of this!

Hugs hun :hugs: I feel the same. I really hope next cycle is shorter for me. I go through so many hpts and opks. I'm still spotting so I'm guessing tomorrow will be cd1 for me


----------



## Bevziibubble

MrsKatie said:


> CD 1 :(
> 
> At least I got AF at 12dpo instead of 8.Trying to focus on that positive. But feeling really, really sad.

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ladies im so confused I need chart experts.
Ff still has not confirmed O but looking at my chart it looks like day 8.
Really hope not. I had heightened sence of smell on CD10 and 11 and I was reading that can be a O sign.
Positive OPK on day 8 and peak on day 9.
Im really hoping i haven't O b4 day 10 im alrady thinking im out if i have.
Ferometer App which I also log my BBT and OPKs into is still saying O day 10? But FF says between day 8 and day 11 but no confirmation.
Really hope I haven't O on day 8 or 9:(
Stupid darn chemicals suck:-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

@tdog definitely twins or triplets :rofl:



@salamander91 
Im so sorry hon. Rooting for you sweetheart. 

@Alligator haha aww man thats something that wud happen to me lol. 

Hopefully ure O holds off i just wanted to pre warn u because I've had 2 chemicals and then O very early after. Still up in the air about O this time tho. 
Looks like day 8 on my chart but im no chart expert. 
Really hopinh it was day 10 or 11 at least then I have a chance. Other wise ill just have to wait for AF and next O thats ages away:sad2:


----------



## Suggerhoney

sorry to anyone I've missed u ladies have been busy on here lol. 

Good luck to all those O catch that eggy. 

Sorry to everyone with BFNs and AF got. 
Congratulations to all the BFPs.


----------



## PerthLady91

MrsKatie said:


> Thanks, @Deethehippy. I can't stop crying. I just want to throw away all my stupid OPKs and ICs and deliberately ignore CM etc. I just want to throw things when I imagine another month of this!

So sorry! Keeping everything crossed for you for next month!


----------



## MrsKatie

@tdog wow amazing!

@salamander91 i hear you girl. I just don’t want to buy the stupid things anymore, so much angst and hope and heartbreak and money with nothing but yet another Cd1
To show for it. It’s too depressing!

thanks ladies


----------



## PinkCupcakes

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> Pink cupcake, it's generally considered safe to use vaginal antifungals in pregnancy. If you ovulation window is closed it won't have any impact on ttc. Hope you get relief.
> 
> My OPKs are dark and peak and my chart is dipping. Looks like ovulation this afternoon or tomorrow. We already covered out bases this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1084648


I’m 3DPO, will it be a problem or cause issue for implantation? I just have worked so hard to get to this point and I don’t want to risk it or lose a baby. I’m having weird metallic taste in my mouth today as well as mild cramping on my left side.


----------



## lusterleaf

Hi all! I think I have entered the TWW but however I can't pinpoint my ovulation day. I had peak on OPK on Wednesday night (the 15th). The next day, Thursday the 16th, went from peak on OPK back down to high (and then kept decreasing). According to my femometer app, it says ovulation day was Thursday the 16th. I did not start tracking my temperature until the 16th- I went from 97.6 on Thursday, to 97.2 on Friday, and this morning was 97.7.


----------



## tbfromlv

@Alligator have you ever tried testing later after you’ve moved around? My body doesn’t change. I can literally test 97.33 without moving anything but my hand to reach for it , and get out of bed, use the bathroom walk around and test again and get the same exact temp. I know others who’s temps will change drastically though. Just a thought to maybe test out how your body fluctuates, so if you do drop it again, maybe you can still test lol

@PinkCupcakes it will not affect implantation. You should be ok!

@Suggerhoney what are your normal post-o temps?


----------



## tbfromlv

lusterleaf said:


> Hi all! I think I have entered the TWW but however I can't pinpoint my ovulation day. I had peak on OPK on Wednesday night (the 15th). The next day, Thursday the 16th, went from peak on OPK back down to high (and then kept decreasing). According to my femometer app, it says ovulation day was Thursday the 16th. I did not start tracking my temperature until the 16th- I went from 97.6 on Thursday, to 97.2 on Friday, and this morning was 97.7.

It sounds like you ovulated Friday. Once you hit peak on an opk it can be 12-48 hours for O, but the average is 36 hours, so that would make sense!


----------



## tropicsgirl

Hi ladies, I’ve not been on here for at least a week since we’ve been busy moving. 

According to my app, ovulation isn’t supposed to happen until around the 22nd this month. It’s been odd because I just started spotting last night and into today. It’s just light pink when I wipe. I am not using OPKs this month, but am assuming I’ve not ovulated yet so don’t know what it is. Just my body being weird again i guess! 

I’m not expecting anything this month since we are living in my parents camper at the moment due to moving... good luck today all!!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Suggerhoney said:


> Ladies im so confused I need chart experts.
> Ff still has not confirmed O but looking at my chart it looks like day 8.
> Really hope not. I had heightened sence of smell on CD10 and 11 and I was reading that can be a O sign.
> Positive OPK on day 8 and peak on day 9.
> Im really hoping i haven't O b4 day 10 im alrady thinking im out if i have.
> Ferometer App which I also log my BBT and OPKs into is still saying O day 10? But FF says between day 8 and day 11 but no confirmation.
> Really hope I haven't O on day 8 or 9:(
> Stupid darn chemicals suck:-(
> View attachment 1084651

Definitely looks like you ovulated day 9 here. Maybe not though. Watch and see if your temps drop back down...but I would be super surprised if they did. I'd guess FF will confirm tomorrow, but it may not because of lack of data before.


----------



## Nixnax

@MrsKatie I'm sorry AF got you. Big hugs 

@Suggerhoney it looks like CD9 to me, but I'm also not an expert with temps.


----------



## Alligator

@tbfromlv i haven’t tried that no! I should just to see - maybe tomorrow! I had to get a clothes hanger to reach under the bed and get the BBT it was far underneath lol. 

@MrsKatie oh I am so sorry. Sending you a hug. I know it’s cold comfort but I really think the lengthening of your LP is a super positive thing to focus on this cycle! It sets you up perfectly for next cycle now that your body is back on track. I know it doesn’t mean much now, feel the feels today and tomorrow and hopefully do something good this weekend for yourself! Maybe some chocolate or wine (if you drink wine). 

@Suggerhoney i was a bit paranoid and took another OPK and negative, my Cm is also milky/creamy? Not EWCM or watery (I usually get watery Cm around O if I notice it) but it is unusual for me to have CM this early in the cycle, OPK is super low and negative though, I’ll keep testing 1-2 times a day though just to make sure! 

went for a walk and play at the park this morning with our daughter - all she wants to do is swing in the swing and gets annoyed if other kiddos are in there hahah. Full on 2 year old meltdowns about it! 

I’m making a list for myself of all I need to do before our weekend away next week. I have a couple activities to book, we want to buy some snacks and muffins and what not to save money on eating out for breakfast, of course laundry and packing but also preparing the house for my parents to stay here and making sure everything’s in order. Hopefully it’ll keep me busy this week!


----------



## Deethehippy

My boobs suddenly got sore tonight...probably nothing as I am only 4 DPO (5 at a push) but it's quite obvious and I have not been prodding them. Hmmm


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Trigger day 5, 3DPO. Looks like the trigger is leaving my body pretty quick!


----------



## tdog

@MrsKatie so sorry about af :hugs: xx

@PinkCupcakes I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## PinkCupcakes

tdog said:


> @MrsKatie so sorry about af :hugs: xx
> 
> @PinkCupcakes I have everything crossed for you xx

Thank you! I’m so nervous, I bet I won’t believe the positive if it does fade then come back!


----------



## Alligator

@Deethehippy sounds promising! I was so sure I was pregnant when I had the chemical as I had the same shooting boob pain I got with my daughter. Then it faded and so did my tests. Hopefully a good sign for you that sticks around!


----------



## tdog

PinkCupcakes said:


> Thank you! I’m so nervous, I bet I won’t believe the positive if it does fade then come back!

I bet lovely it will prob be a shock but a very nice shock xx


----------



## Marriedlaydee

CD22 and its darker but still not classic Wondfo darker than line...its torturing me over here! Haha. It's really frigging close though and this month for the first time this year I'm having pains on my right. Literally just started now so that's good timing for some reassurance that I'm kicking off this cycle at last.

We BD nearly 48 hours ago, will subtly hint at him to try again Sunday and then...well Monday I'm at work so wont see him and maybe I should call in sick HA. I mean...what's a better excuse to go sick than trying to conceive?! I'm a terrible liar and dont do that sort of thing but work has been hella stressful lately....

The more I look at this test the more the test line looks like its darker than (it's got a streak of dark running through) so I've no idea now when exactly I'll ovulate...tomorrow or monday?!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hi ladies, I ve decided to be brave and join you. 

I ve had a rough few months. Got my bfp on 27th April but an early scan due to pain at 6 weeks showed no fetal pole. The epu dismissed me as my dates wrong but and private scan at 7w3d proved I was right and there was still no baby. Took til 9w for the epu to agree and give me medical management. 3 weeks later I was still testing positive and they confirmed i had retained products of conception so I had to go through medical management again. Its 3 weeks after that now and I still have a slight positive and unsure what will happen next. 

However I ovulated the same day as the second medical management despite RPOC and I'm gearing up to ovulate again and we have decided to go for it this time around. I get ovulation pain and I can feel it starting to come on but opk is negative at the mo and only watery cm so I think its a few days off. 

I ve had a positive on 10dpo for all 4 of my pregnancies so I should sneak in testing at the end of the month. Its our wedding anniversary on the 30th wouldnt that be a great present.


----------



## Deethehippy

topazicatzbet said:


> Hi ladies, I ve decided to be brave and join you.
> 
> I ve had a rough few months. Got my bfp on 27th April but an early scan due to pain at 6 weeks showed no fetal pole. The epu dismissed me as my dates wrong but and private scan at 7w3d proved I was right and there was still no baby. Took til 9w for the epu to agree and give me medical management. 3 weeks later I was still testing positive and they confirmed i had retained products of conception so I had to go through medical management again. Its 3 weeks after that now and I still have a slight positive and unsure what will happen next.
> 
> However I ovulated the same day as the second medical management despite RPOC and I'm gearing up to ovulate again and we have decided to go for it this time around. I get ovulation pain and I can feel it starting to come on but opk is negative at the mo and only watery cm so I think its a few days off.
> 
> I ve had a positive on 10dpo for all 4 of my pregnancies so I should sneak in testing at the end of the month. Its our wedding anniversary on the 30th wouldnt that be a great present.

I’m sorry for your loss :hugs:
I am wishing you lots of luck for this cycle, would be awesome to find out you was pregnant around your anniversary.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@topazicatzbet I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:. Best wishes for this cycle :dust:


----------



## Nixnax

Hmm well now I'm confused. I'm pretty sure I'm 9DPO today going by OPKS and excruciating ovulation pain. I've just been to the bathroom and have spotting. I'm CD23, my cycles are normally 23-26 days. I really hope this isn't the start of AF and a mega short LP. My LP has been a consistent 12 days for the last year. 

Guess I'll find out tomorrow. I never spot before AF. She normally arrives in full flow straight away :shrug:


----------



## Bevziibubble

How confusing. I hope that you get some answers soon. FX for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Cewsbaby

PinkCupcakes said:


> Bleh now I have the worst metallic taste in my mouth ever, I’m 3DPO, this taste makes me feel sick bleh!

I was sitting here thinking the same thing! I have never had this in pregnancy, MC's or Chemicals. Weird. Tastes like an old penny and I am also super tired all of a sudden.


----------



## FTale

MrsKatie said:


> @PinkCupcakes im sorry I don’t know! Good luck that sounds so uncomfortable:(
> 
> BFN for me at 12dpo so just waiting for AF now.

Sorry MrsKatie ☹HUGS


----------



## Suggerhoney

tbfromlv said:


> @Alligator have you ever tried testing later after you’ve moved around? My body doesn’t change. I can literally test 97.33 without moving anything but my hand to reach for it , and get out of bed, use the bathroom walk around and test again and get the same exact temp. I know others who’s temps will change drastically though. Just a thought to maybe test out how your body fluctuates, so if you do drop it again, maybe you can still test lol
> 
> @PinkCupcakes it will not affect implantation. You should be ok!
> 
> @Suggerhoney what are your normal post-o temps?

Hi hon they can go up to 37.04. 

@MrsKatie 
Im so sorry hon. Cd1 is the worst. Really glad ure LP is longer now. 
Sending u hugs hon. 


Thanks ladies. Im hoping it wasn't day 9 im hoping it was day 10 or 11. 
Guess only time will tell. 
Don't think i will stand a chance if it was day 9. 
I will be out again:-(

My opks were peak on CD 9 
And didn't start going negative untill day 10. 

The ferometer app has me down as day 10. 


I really hope im not out again already. ](*,)
​


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> Definitely looks like you ovulated day 9 here. Maybe not though. Watch and see if your temps drop back down...but I would be super surprised if they did. I'd guess FF will confirm tomorrow, but it may not because of lack of data before.

Thanks hon. Yeah i didn't have any o pain like i normally do. I tiny bit of cramping on day 10 and 11 but really not bad at all. 
I haven't chalked it because it was just so mild. 
I've got slightly tender breasts and I sometime get that rite after O and on day 13 today, well 14 because its 1am. 

Thank you for looking at my chart hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nixnax said:


> Hmm well now I'm confused. I'm pretty sure I'm 9DPO today going by OPKS and excruciating ovulation pain. I've just been to the bathroom and have spotting. I'm CD23, my cycles are normally 23-26 days. I really hope this isn't the start of AF and a mega short LP. My LP has been a consistent 12 days for the last year.
> 
> Guess I'll find out tomorrow. I never spot before AF. She normally arrives in full flow straight away :shrug:

Oh no hon i hope its not AF


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Hi ladies, I ve decided to be brave and join you.
> 
> I ve had a rough few months. Got my bfp on 27th April but an early scan due to pain at 6 weeks showed no fetal pole. The epu dismissed me as my dates wrong but and private scan at 7w3d proved I was right and there was still no baby. Took til 9w for the epu to agree and give me medical management. 3 weeks later I was still testing positive and they confirmed i had retained products of conception so I had to go through medical management again. Its 3 weeks after that now and I still have a slight positive and unsure what will happen next.
> 
> However I ovulated the same day as the second medical management despite RPOC and I'm gearing up to ovulate again and we have decided to go for it this time around. I get ovulation pain and I can feel it starting to come on but opk is negative at the mo and only watery cm so I think its a few days off.
> 
> I ve had a positive on 10dpo for all 4 of my pregnancies so I should sneak in testing at the end of the month. Its our wedding anniversary on the 30th wouldnt that be a great present.


Hello hon. Welcome to the group. 
Sorry about ure loss sending hugs ure way and sticky baby dust.


----------



## tbfromlv

@Nixnax perhaps it’s IB! 9dpo is the most common implantation day! FXd!!

ok so I have to share a funny. I had a dream last night that I got a BFP. But instead of coming on this board to say that, I posted “Guys, I won!” :haha: what symbolism that was.. TTC is such a lottery, a BFP does feel like you “won”, right?? lol so if I come on here in a few days (god willing!!) and say “I won!” You’ll know what I mean ha!


----------



## Alligator

@Nixnax i hope it’s implantation bleeding for you! Fx for tomorrow. 

@Suggerhoney i feel like it’s CD9 or 10. Maybe later In the day or early morning cd9/10. Crossing fingers for you always. 

I’m beat! A fun day outside playing with the toddler. Treated myself to a Frappuccino from Starbucks. So yummy! Met up with a friend for a walk outside. She’s about 32 weeks pregnant! I hope that’s me soon!


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies, i didn't wake up to AF this morning :happydance:. Just a tiny bit of brown blood around my cervix. I did test and it was BFN. I'm not out yet and thats the most important thing 

@Alligator And @tbfromlv I really hope this is IB. Its brown, so old blood. AF normally arrives in her bright red form. 

I only have ICs. I won't go out and buy a good test unless AF is late or I get lines on ICs. 

I'll test again later in the day or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Nixnax Good luck :)


----------



## PerthLady91

topazicatzbet said:


> Hi ladies, I ve decided to be brave and join you.
> 
> I ve had a rough few months. Got my bfp on 27th April but an early scan due to pain at 6 weeks showed no fetal pole. The epu dismissed me as my dates wrong but and private scan at 7w3d proved I was right and there was still no baby. Took til 9w for the epu to agree and give me medical management. 3 weeks later I was still testing positive and they confirmed i had retained products of conception so I had to go through medical management again. Its 3 weeks after that now and I still have a slight positive and unsure what will happen next.
> 
> However I ovulated the same day as the second medical management despite RPOC and I'm gearing up to ovulate again and we have decided to go for it this time around. I get ovulation pain and I can feel it starting to come on but opk is negative at the mo and only watery cm so I think its a few days off.
> 
> I ve had a positive on 10dpo for all 4 of my pregnancies so I should sneak in testing at the end of the month. Its our wedding anniversary on the 30th wouldnt that be a great present.


Wishing you all the best and keeping everything crossed!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Nixnax said:


> Morning ladies, i didn't wake up to AF this morning :happydance:. Just a tiny bit of brown blood around my cervix. I did test and it was BFN. I'm not out yet and thats the most important thing
> 
> @Alligator And @tbfromlv I really hope this is IB. Its brown, so old blood. AF normally arrives in her bright red form.
> 
> I only have ICs. I won't go out and buy a good test unless AF is late or I get lines on ICs.
> 
> I'll test again later in the day or tomorrow morning.

 Good luck! I really hope you get your BFP


----------



## PerthLady91

So I am 1DPO today! We DTD Thursday night, very early Saturday morning (late night on Friday so just heading to bed), last night and this morning so keeping everything crossed! This month is the first month I have had EWCM in the 4 months we have been trying so I’m hoping that’s a good sign! 

TWW has me really nervous this month - if it doesn’t happen this month then we are pausing til January 2021 and I am so impatient haha 

I think I’ll test from Monday 27th so 9dpo and just hope for the best! 

sorry to everyone AF got 

fingers crossed for the rest of us still waiting!!


----------



## PerthLady91

Nixnax said:


> Morning ladies, i didn't wake up to AF this morning :happydance:. Just a tiny bit of brown blood around my cervix. I did test and it was BFN. I'm not out yet and thats the most important thing
> 
> @Alligator And @tbfromlv I really hope this is IB. Its brown, so old blood. AF normally arrives in her bright red form.
> 
> I only have ICs. I won't go out and buy a good test unless AF is late or I get lines on ICs.
> 
> I'll test again later in the day or tomorrow morning.

Good luck and fingers crossed for you!


----------



## PerthLady91

tbfromlv said:


> @Nixnax perhaps it’s IB! 9dpo is the most common implantation day! FXd!!
> 
> ok so I have to share a funny. I had a dream last night that I got a BFP. But instead of coming on this board to say that, I posted “Guys, I won!” :haha: what symbolism that was.. TTC is such a lottery, a BFP does feel like you “won”, right?? lol so if I come on here in a few days (god willing!!) and say “I won!” You’ll know what I mean ha!

Will keep my eye out for that!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## PerthLady91

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon they can go up to 37.04.
> 
> @MrsKatie
> Im so sorry hon. Cd1 is the worst. Really glad ure LP is longer now.
> Sending u hugs hon.
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. Im hoping it wasn't day 9 im hoping it was day 10 or 11.
> Guess only time will tell.
> Don't think i will stand a chance if it was day 9.
> I will be out again:-(
> 
> My opks were peak on CD 9
> And didn't start going negative untill day 10.
> 
> The ferometer app has me down as day 10.
> View attachment 1084663
> View attachment 1084662
> 
> 
> I really hope im not out again already. ](*,)
> ​

Really hoping it was cd10 for you! Keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## tdog

Having everything crossed for you ladies :flower: xx


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Finally a positive OPK on CD23! Really hoping we get to BD tonight now


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay, good luck!


----------



## Mummafrog

Morning :) well in the UK it is haha.

I've bought some of these highly recommended wondfos and I think I'm in love! They're very clear and easy to read.
At the moment I have very obvious second lines, no squinting required but still a way off positive I'm thinking. I'm going to download the app that reads them for fun too :p 

Question, when LH is at it's lowest, re no where near ov, do the wondfos still have a clear second line? Or is it very faded and hard to see? I'm just trying to get a handle on what my wondfos are showing me as I've not used them before.
I'll go back and have a look through your helpful pictures. 

I've just come to bed with period like pain and have (tmi) loose bowels, feel exhausted as well. It would be weird for my period to come having never detected a surge or ovulation but hey I know it happens. Cervix is still very high for me though, can't really reach it. 

Sugar - what happens if you ovulate super early then? Why does that mean you would be out already? I really hope it was just that day or two later for you x

Married - so glad your positive came! Although I'm a bit jealous too hehe.

Perth - oof that's a lot of pressure on this cycle! Why would you have to pause? Sorry if I missed you saying.


----------



## StarryEyes.

Nixnax said:


> Morning ladies, i didn't wake up to AF this morning :happydance:. Just a tiny bit of brown blood around my cervix. I did test and it was BFN. I'm not out yet and thats the most important thing
> 
> @Alligator And @tbfromlv I really hope this is IB. Its brown, so old blood. AF normally arrives in her bright red form.
> 
> I only have ICs. I won't go out and buy a good test unless AF is late or I get lines on ICs.
> 
> I'll test again later in the day or tomorrow morning.

Oh I really hope it’s IB and a lovely bfp follows soon!!


----------



## tdog

Just to let you ladies no aswell as I feel like you are all my Internet family and been with me on this journey, I've booked a early scan 1st tri anxiety is at its worse right now and its booked for a week today 26th I'm nervous but excited :) xx


----------



## Deethehippy

tdog said:


> Just to let you ladies no aswell as I feel like you are all my Internet family and been with me on this journey, I've booked a early scan 1st tri anxiety is at its worse right now and its booked for a week today 26th I'm nervous but excited :) xx

Good luck with your scan tdog...it's normal to be nervous but I'm sure things will all be ok. Please keep us updated


----------



## PerthLady91

Mummafrog said:


> Perth - oof that's a lot of pressure on this cycle! Why would you have to pause? Sorry if I missed you saying.

Hey! 
We have a family holiday booked for 1st July 2021 and TUI only allow babies from 8 weeks old onwards. So they can’t be too little by then and I also don’t want to be over 8 months preggers when we go as should be 29+ degrees and that sounds hell haha we booked the hols when we were still certain we were only ever having 2 and didn’t want any more! Haha


----------



## Nixnax

@tdog hope your scan goes well. 

@PerthLady91 oh no, you defo don't want to be heavily pregnant in that heat. 

AFM spotting has gone completely :happydance:. Getting strange aches in my legs. Just settling down for a lazy day of motor sport


----------



## Deethehippy

Nixnax said:


> @tdog hope your scan goes well.
> 
> @PerthLady91 oh no, you defo don't want to be heavily pregnant in that heat.
> 
> AFM spotting has gone completely :happydance:. Getting strange aches in my legs. Just settling down for a lazy day of motor sport

Good luck to you..have you tried testing again? Enjoy the motorsport!


----------



## Nixnax

Deethehippy said:


> Good luck to you..have you tried testing again? Enjoy the motorsport!

I tested with FMU, totally BFN. May do another tonight as I've seen over people have BFN in the morning for then BFP in the evening. Will definitely do on in the morning. 

I do love a lazy Sunday


----------



## tdog

I definitely will keep you all updated :) only a week to go xx


----------



## doggylover

After everyone raving about the wondfo opks I just bought some too! Not loving the ones I bought last week, so hoping these are better.


----------



## Mummafrog

Just an update on my test progression. So the clearblue is last nights and it's a purple so not sure I trust it. The cheapies are wondfos. I can't help testing constantly so they're only yesterdays and todays.


----------



## Stargirl1993

I was just wondering what you all thought... on cd20 at 6pm I got a positive opk.. Had cramps etc but I’m worried that my temps are not rising
Enough.. or that I haven’t ovulated after all. I didn’t temp for the first part of my cycle or do opks as I ordered them late ‍♀️ I’ve still been doing opks and there all going fainter.


----------



## 3 girlies

Got a positive opk today was expecting it as I'm pretty good at knowing when I ovulate. Hoping that means I ovulate in the next 2 days it will be a normal cycle length for the first time since my mc.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay good luck @tdog :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Mummafrog said:


> Morning :) well in the UK it is haha.
> 
> I've bought some of these highly recommended wondfos and I think I'm in love! They're very clear and easy to read.
> At the moment I have very obvious second lines, no squinting required but still a way off positive I'm thinking. I'm going to download the app that reads them for fun too :p
> 
> Question, when LH is at it's lowest, re no where near ov, do the wondfos still have a clear second line? Or is it very faded and hard to see? I'm just trying to get a handle on what my wondfos are showing me as I've not used them before.
> I'll go back and have a look through your helpful pictures.
> 
> I've just come to bed with period like pain and have (tmi) loose bowels, feel exhausted as well. It would be weird for my period to come having never detected a surge or ovulation but hey I know it happens. Cervix is still very high for me though, can't really reach it.
> 
> Sugar - what happens if you ovulate super early then? Why does that mean you would be out already? I really hope it was just that day or two later for you x
> 
> Married - so glad your positive came! Although I'm a bit jealous too hehe.
> 
> Perth - oof that's a lot of pressure on this cycle! Why would you have to pause? Sorry if I missed you saying.

i always have a second line with wondfos. Sometimes even darkish but it is sooooo obvious when positive. Good luck!

good luck to all of you ovulating or in the tww!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies. 
So ferometer is still still saying day 10 ovulation and 4dpo. 
I add my BBT in that to and opks. 

But FF still has not confirmed so still in limbo. 
My temp has gone up slightley so im wondering if it was day 10 or 11. 
I really hope so. At least then I'll be in a with a chance. 
Day 9 is to early. I got my peak opk on day 9.


----------



## Alligator

@Suggerhoney i think it’s CD10! Hoping you get it confirmed soon. What a rollercoaster for you. 

cd8 today - just early morning so not much to report yet! 

I am finding temping hard to do it at the same time as I’m often up between 4-5 (my toddler stirs at this time apparently). Then not up for the day until 6ish. If I temp at 4-5 my temp was 97.26 this am. But then at just shy of 6 it was 97.59! Not sure which to use!


----------



## Alligator

@Nixnax good news about AF staying away! I hope your BFP is just a day or two away. Exciting!!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Stargirl1993 said:


> I was just wondering what you all thought... on cd20 at 6pm I got a positive opk.. Had cramps etc but I’m worried that my temps are not rising
> Enough.. or that I haven’t ovulated after all. I didn’t temp for the first part of my cycle or do opks as I ordered them late ‍♀️ I’ve still been doing opks and there all going fainter.
> 
> View attachment 1084674

Looks like you ovulated day 19 but you'll need a couple more days of high temps to confirm it. It is really hard when you're missing early cycle data because it makes it difficult to see the shift from pre to post ovulatory temperatures, but your data really does look ovulatory here. So hopeful for you. <3


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

My OPK is still super positive today. My temp rose too. I think ovusense will confirm today as ovulation day in about 4 more days and FF will peg it as yesterday in 2 or 3 more days (FF always pegs the dip, Ovusense always pegs it on the rise.:roll: ). I'm super crampy today. 

Just a little pat on my back...I still haven't ordered pregnancy tests this cycle. :bodyb::smug: I am trying to wait for a week from tuesday to order them but we will see. I need to check the shipping to be sure they'll arrive.

I also ordered PROOV tests for progesterone this month. I know i ovulate on letrozole by my charts, but i'd like to see if my progesterone is higher than 10. They were overpriced and I accidentally ordered 2 sets :dohh: They recommend you test 7dpo-10dpo and you want "one line" positive results. I'll be sure to share my experience in here.


----------



## Stargirl1993

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> Looks like you ovulated day 19 but you'll need a couple more days of high temps to confirm it. It is really hard when you're missing early cycle data because it makes it difficult to see the shift from pre to post ovulatory temperatures, but your data really does look ovulatory here. So hopeful for you. <3

Thankyou x I’ve not had my first period after mc yet so I’m guessing my temps could be all over . My “period” was actually a miscarriage but I didn’t want to wait to have a period so I just thought I’d see what happens. I wasn’t trying when I got pregnant last time I had a ff account but I only put my symptoms on etc and from that I remember I ovulated day cd20 as I was having ovulation pains but I thought they were af pains ‍♀️


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> @Suggerhoney i think it’s CD10! Hoping you get it confirmed soon. What a rollercoaster for you.
> 
> cd8 today - just early morning so not much to report yet!
> 
> I am finding temping hard to do it at the same time as I’m often up between 4-5 (my toddler stirs at this time apparently). Then not up for the day until 6ish. If I temp at 4-5 my temp was 97.26 this am. But then at just shy of 6 it was 97.59! Not sure which to use!

Thanks hon. Just hoping it wasnt b4 day 10.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Stargirl1993 said:


> Thankyou x I’ve not had my first period after mc yet so I’m guessing my temps could be all over . My “period” was actually a miscarriage but I didn’t want to wait to have a period so I just thought I’d see what happens. I wasn’t trying when I got pregnant last time I had a ff account but I only put my symptoms on etc and from that I remember I ovulated day cd20 as I was having ovulation pains but I thought they were af pains ‍♀️

So good to have u over here hon. Im keeping it all crossed for you


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> My OPK is still super positive today. My temp rose too. I think ovusense will confirm today as ovulation day in about 4 more days and FF will peg it as yesterday in 2 or 3 more days (FF always pegs the dip, Ovusense always pegs it on the rise.:roll: ). I'm super crampy today.
> 
> Just a little pat on my back...I still haven't ordered pregnancy tests this cycle. :bodyb::smug: I am trying to wait for a week from tuesday to order them but we will see. I need to check the shipping to be sure they'll arrive.
> 
> I also ordered PROOV tests for progesterone this month. I know i ovulate on letrozole by my charts, but i'd like to see if my progesterone is higher than 10. They were overpriced and I accidentally ordered 2 sets :dohh: They recommend you test 7dpo-10dpo and you want "one line" positive results. I'll be sure to share my experience in here.

Good luck sweetheart im really rooting for you


----------



## Hevalouaddict

So I’m counting yesterday as my OV day because my test today is barely showing. I’ve DTD a few times, possibly try tonight when DH finishes work


----------



## SY92

Heyy ladies, just wanted to come in & see how everyone was doing :) 
@Deethehippy fingers crossed you caught that wee Eggy! :spermy: x
@Suggerhoney .. even with a possible early O, it can still happen hun! * fingers crossed for you x
@MrsKatie - sending you big hugs hun!
Sending all the baby dust to everyone!! 
&massive good luck to all waiting on next cycle! 
:dust:
_________________
AFM
AF is officially late!
Just took these with not much hold at all & multiple drinks .. I am 15dpo & still in shock that this is happening!


----------



## Stargirl1993

SY92 said:


> Heyy ladies, just wanted to come in & see how everyone was doing :)
> @Deethehippy fingers crossed you caught that wee Eggy! :spermy: x
> @Suggerhoney .. even with a possible early O, it can still happen hun! * fingers crossed for you x
> @MrsKatie - sending you big hugs hun!
> Sending all the baby dust to everyone!!
> &massive good luck to all waiting on next cycle!
> :dust:
> _________________
> AFM
> AF is officially late!
> Just took these with not much hold at all & multiple drinks .. I am 15dpo & still in shock that this is happening!
> 
> View attachment 1084682

Congratulations xx


----------



## SY92

Hevalouaddict said:


> View attachment 1084681
> So I’m counting yesterday as my OV day because my test today is barely showing. I’ve DTD a few times, possibly try tonight when DH finishes work

oooh fingers crossed for ya hun!!x


----------



## SY92

Stargirl1993 said:


> Congratulations xx

Aw thankyou Sweet!

wishing you a bfp soon as poss <3!!xx


----------



## Stargirl1993

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> Looks like you ovulated day 19 but you'll need a couple more days of high temps to confirm it. It is really hard when you're missing early cycle data because it makes it difficult to see the shift from pre to post ovulatory temperatures, but your data really does look ovulatory here. So hopeful for you. <3

Thankyou, I got my ttc stuff late in the post and so that’s why I don’t have many temps ](*,) Only thing that makes me think I could have ovulated is beacuse I had some cramps but I know that don’t always mean I have ovulated x


----------



## Stargirl1993

Stargirl1993 said:


> Thankyou, I got my ttc stuff late in the post and so that’s why I don’t have many temps ](*,) Only thing that makes me think I could have ovulated is beacuse I had some cramps but I know that don’t always mean I have ovulated x

Forgot to mention I had some cramps cd15 so I’m wondering if I tried to ovulate but then didn’t?


----------



## SY92

Stargirl1993 said:


> Thankyou, I got my ttc stuff late in the post and so that’s why I don’t have many temps ](*,) Only thing that makes me think I could have ovulated is beacuse I had some cramps but I know that don’t always mean I have ovulated x

Aw fab that you’ve got all the stuff now!! 
Im sure you will be up and sorted with it all soon hun! xo

I never experienced ovulation pain until this cycle which i found really strange ha ha x


----------



## JessaBear36

SY92 said:


> Heyy ladies, just wanted to come in & see how everyone was doing :)
> @Deethehippy fingers crossed you caught that wee Eggy! :spermy: x
> @Suggerhoney .. even with a possible early O, it can still happen hun! * fingers crossed for you x
> @MrsKatie - sending you big hugs hun!
> Sending all the baby dust to everyone!!
> &massive good luck to all waiting on next cycle!
> :dust:
> _________________
> AFM
> AF is officially late!
> Just took these with not much hold at all & multiple drinks .. I am 15dpo & still in shock that this is happening!
> 
> View attachment 1084682

Beautiful BFPs congrats


----------



## SY92

JessaBear36 said:


> Beautiful BFPs congrats

Thank you lovely!

Sending you tonnes of baby dust!!x


----------



## Suggerhoney

SY92 said:


> Heyy ladies, just wanted to come in & see how everyone was doing :)
> @Deethehippy fingers crossed you caught that wee Eggy! :spermy: x
> @Suggerhoney .. even with a possible early O, it can still happen hun! * fingers crossed for you x
> @MrsKatie - sending you big hugs hun!
> Sending all the baby dust to everyone!!
> &massive good luck to all waiting on next cycle!
> :dust:
> _________________
> AFM
> AF is officially late!
> Just took these with not much hold at all & multiple drinks .. I am 15dpo & still in shock that this is happening!
> 
> View attachment 1084682

Thanks hon but i think im already out esp if O was day 9. The chances are very slim with O that early.
I just dont want any more chemicals because they just mess with my cycle.

Just praying i didn't O b4 day 10. Im not even sure if day 10 maybe to early as well.
No douhght im out already and AF will show:-(

Ure tests look great hon. 
Not sure if and when I'll get a proper BFP. Im wondering if its ever going to happen. Worried my age is the problem


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney I've got everything crossed for you <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bevziibubble said:


> @Suggerhoney I've got everything crossed for you <3


Awwww thanks Bev. Talk about an emotional rollercoaster these last 5 months have been. 
Felt dizzy earlier and my right breast is slightly tender. Also feel tired even tho I had a good sleep. 
Really hope i get a BFP but I can't see it happening.


----------



## kksy9b

@Stargirl1993 welcome and good luck this cycle!! I'm so sorry for your loss and hope that your rainbow comes soon for you <3 You can ovulate up to 3 days after your positive OPK. I would just keep temping and hopefully you see a nice rise in the coming days.

@Alligator that sounds like a beautiful place to get married! If I could move to the mountains, I would! Glad you had a nice time out with your friend

@Cewsbaby good luck hun!! It only takes one to catch that eggie and sending you all the baby dust!

@doggylover i'm so sorry for the long cycle :hugs: :hugs: I can imagine how frustrating it must be

@Nixnax Ooh! that sounds like so much fun to have a girls night out! FX the spotting was IB!

@PerthLady91 glad you got to have some time with just you and your hubby!!

@FTale oh no!! I hope the AC part came and you are nice and cooled off in the house now!

@tdog hahaha...i love that the test line has almost completely stolen the control!! lol

@PerthLady91 Yay for being in the TWW! FX you catch this month so you don't have to pause trying!!

@salamander91 :hugs::hugs:

@MrsKatie :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry hun. I hope that next cycle brings you your BFP

@Hevalouaddict hahaha! Hope your child-free day was what you needed to catch that egg!

@MrS. MaBrEy good luck!! Sounds like you had great timing!!

@lusterleaf if you had a temp dip on Friday (are you using a bbt or regular thermometer), then ovulation was likely on Friday. You should see a rise following ovulation

@PinkCupcakes Trigger looks good on testing out!

@Deethehippy hoping its a good sign!

@Suggerhoney FF might also be holding off on giving you CH based on expected patterns of other cycles. Just keep inputting data and hopefully it will confirm for you soon hun. Have you taken any other OPKs? I've heard of some women who's bodies will gear up to O but don't and will have another positive OPK later in their cycle. If you don't get confirmed O soon, maybe that's what is happening? Praying that you are not out for this cycle

@Marriedlaydee Looks great! Definitely sneak in some BDing today!!

@topazicatzbet i'm so sorry for everything you've had to go through. Praying that your rainbow comes soon <3

@tbfromlv LOL...love the "i won!" dream!

@3 girlies good luck!!!

@SY92 looking great!!

---------------
AFM, 10 DPO today. Chart is looking good so far and pretty similar to my BFP cycle with my youngest. BFN today but I also realized that my cheapies are 25miu sensitivity. I ordered some 10miu's yesterday and am obsessively tracking the package online lol. Hopefully will be delivered in the next hour and will go dip in the pee I've been saving this morning ...gross...lol. With my youngest, I got a vvvvvvvf line in the PM of 10DPO and didn't see a line on a FRER until 12dpo. I didn't test early with my oldest and saw a good line at 13DPO....so I'm hoping in the next day or two I will know for sure! Some of my normal AF symptoms are here- starting to feel more emotional and breaking out a little. Breast feel a little tender which isn't normal....but it also might be because I'm thinking about it too much do not putting a lot of weight on that. Sigh....just still in the waiting game!


----------



## Deethehippy

kksy9b said:


> @Stargirl1993 welcome and good luck this cycle!! I'm so sorry for your loss and hope that your rainbow comes soon for you <3 You can ovulate up to 3 days after your positive OPK. I would just keep temping and hopefully you see a nice rise in the coming days.
> 
> @Alligator that sounds like a beautiful place to get married! If I could move to the mountains, I would! Glad you had a nice time out with your friend
> 
> @Cewsbaby good luck hun!! It only takes one to catch that eggie and sending you all the baby dust!
> 
> @doggylover i'm so sorry for the long cycle :hug: I can imagine how frustrating it must be
> 
> @Nixnax Ooh! that sounds like so much fun to have a girls night out! FX the spotting was IB!
> 
> @PerthLady91 glad you got to have some time with just you and your hubby!!
> 
> @FTale oh no!! I hope the AC part came and you are nice and cooled off in the house now!
> 
> @tdog hahaha...i love that the test line has almost completely stolen the control!! lol
> 
> @PerthLady91 Yay for being in the TWW! FX you catch this month so you don't have to pause trying!!
> 
> @salamander91 :hugs::hugs:
> 
> @MrsKatie :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry hun. I hope that next cycle brings you your BFP
> 
> @Hevalouaddict hahaha! Hope your child-free day was what you needed to catch that egg!
> 
> @MrS. MaBrEy good luck!! Sounds like you had great timing!!
> 
> @lusterleaf if you had a temp dip on Friday (are you using a bbt or regular thermometer), then ovulation was likely on Friday. You should see a rise following ovulation
> 
> @PinkCupcakes Trigger looks good on testing out!
> 
> @Deethehippy hoping its a good sign!
> 
> @Suggerhoney FF might also be holding off on giving you CH based on expected patterns of other cycles. Just keep inputting data and hopefully it will confirm for you soon hun. Have you taken any other OPKs? I've heard of some women who's bodies will gear up to O but don't and will have another positive OPK later in their cycle. If you don't get confirmed O soon, maybe that's what is happening? Praying that you are not out for this cycle
> 
> @Marriedlaydee Looks great! Definitely sneak in some BDing today!!
> 
> @topazicatzbet i'm so sorry for everything you've had to go through. Praying that your rainbow comes soon <3
> 
> @tbfromlv LOL...love the "i won!" dream!
> 
> @3 girlies good luck!!!
> 
> @SY92 looking great!!

That's so nice of you to write something to everyone....thank you...my boobs still feel tender today but I have had that before in the TWW so probably nothing but it does feel better than if they were not sore...kind of gives me some sort of hope LOL
How are you doing?


----------



## Suggerhoney

kksy9b said:


> @Stargirl1993 welcome and good luck this cycle!! I'm so sorry for your loss and hope that your rainbow comes soon for you <3 You can ovulate up to 3 days after your positive OPK. I would just keep temping and hopefully you see a nice rise in the coming days.
> 
> @Alligator that sounds like a beautiful place to get married! If I could move to the mountains, I would! Glad you had a nice time out with your friend
> 
> @Cewsbaby good luck hun!! It only takes one to catch that eggie and sending you all the baby dust!
> 
> @doggylover i'm so sorry for the long cycle :hugs: :hugs: I can imagine how frustrating it must be
> 
> @Nixnax Ooh! that sounds like so much fun to have a girls night out! FX the spotting was IB!
> 
> @PerthLady91 glad you got to have some time with just you and your hubby!!
> 
> @FTale oh no!! I hope the AC part came and you are nice and cooled off in the house now!
> 
> @tdog hahaha...i love that the test line has almost completely stolen the control!! lol
> 
> @PerthLady91 Yay for being in the TWW! FX you catch this month so you don't have to pause trying!!
> 
> @salamander91 :hugs::hugs:
> 
> @MrsKatie :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry hun. I hope that next cycle brings you your BFP
> 
> @Hevalouaddict hahaha! Hope your child-free day was what you needed to catch that egg!
> 
> @MrS. MaBrEy good luck!! Sounds like you had great timing!!
> 
> @lusterleaf if you had a temp dip on Friday (are you using a bbt or regular thermometer), then ovulation was likely on Friday. You should see a rise following ovulation
> 
> @PinkCupcakes Trigger looks good on testing out!
> 
> @Deethehippy hoping its a good sign!
> 
> @Suggerhoney FF might also be holding off on giving you CH based on expected patterns of other cycles. Just keep inputting data and hopefully it will confirm for you soon hun. Have you taken any other OPKs? I've heard of some women who's bodies will gear up to O but don't and will have another positive OPK later in their cycle. If you don't get confirmed O soon, maybe that's what is happening? Praying that you are not out for this cycle
> 
> @Marriedlaydee Looks great! Definitely sneak in some BDing today!!
> 
> @topazicatzbet i'm so sorry for everything you've had to go through. Praying that your rainbow comes soon <3
> 
> @tbfromlv LOL...love the "i won!" dream!
> 
> @3 girlies good luck!!!
> 
> @SY92 looking great!!
> 
> ---------------
> AFM, 10 DPO today. Chart is looking good so far and pretty similar to my BFP cycle with my youngest. BFN today but I also realized that my cheapies are 25miu sensitivity. I ordered some 10miu's yesterday and am obsessively tracking the package online lol. Hopefully will be delivered in the next hour and will go dip in the pee I've been saving this morning ...gross...lol. With my youngest, I got a vvvvvvvf line in the PM of 10DPO and didn't see a line on a FRER until 12dpo. I didn't test early with my oldest and saw a good line at 13DPO....so I'm hoping in the next day or two I will know for sure! Some of my normal AF symptoms are here- starting to feel more emotional and breaking out a little. Breast feel a little tender which isn't normal....but it also might be because I'm thinking about it too much do not putting a lot of weight on that. Sigh....just still in the waiting game!
> 
> View attachment 1084687


Thanks hon will do. This is my 6th chart so maybe thats what it is. I stopped doing OPKs when they turned negative on CD10 but I have done the odd one here and there and negative. Gonna do one in a min and my keep doing them just incase O failed and it happens later. 
I think my temp wud drop first. 
Guess will just take it day by day. 
Hopfully im not out[-o&lt;

Good luck to u also hon lots of baby dust being sent :dust:


----------



## kksy9b

@Deethehippy lots of reasons to feel hopeful this cycle hun!

I'm doing okay, thanks for asking! Just in this non-stop waiting game. AF is due anywhere from tomorrow-Friday (varies every cycle). Just hoping that if I'm not pregnant, it comes tomorrow so I can move on to the next one! My 10mius were just delievered..BFNs...but it's also with pee that has been sitting for a few hours covered so not sure if that makes a difference? will test again tonight and then tomorrow. If I don't see anything on my cheapies tomorrow then I think mentally I'll just move on to the next cycle!


----------



## kksy9b

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks hon will do. This is my 6th chart so maybe thats what it is. I stopped doing OPKs when they turned negative on CD10 but I have done the odd one here and there and negative. Gonna do one in a min and my keep doing them just incase O failed and it happens later.
> I think my temp wud drop first.
> Guess will just take it day by day.
> Hopfully im not out[-o&lt;
> 
> Good luck to u also hon lots of baby dust being sent :dust:

Thank you. BFN's so far but it's okay. I'm only 10dpo so hoping to see something in another day or two. And if not, then I just want AF to start and move on. I forgot how stressful trying can be


----------



## tbfromlv

@kksy9b ive totally been there with the saving of the pee for test delivery :haha: it happens!! 

@Suggerhoney I know you are feeling down, but it’s still very possible to get your BFP this cycle. I wonder if maybe one of your ovaries is actually acting up instead of your early O being caused by chemical? Idk, but wishing luck to you!


----------



## doggylover

SY92 said:


> Heyy ladies, just wanted to come in & see how everyone was doing :)
> @Deethehippy fingers crossed you caught that wee Eggy! :spermy: x
> @Suggerhoney .. even with a possible early O, it can still happen hun! * fingers crossed for you x
> @MrsKatie - sending you big hugs hun!
> Sending all the baby dust to everyone!!
> &massive good luck to all waiting on next cycle!
> :dust:
> _________________
> AFM
> AF is officially late!
> Just took these with not much hold at all & multiple drinks .. I am 15dpo & still in shock that this is happening!
> 
> View attachment 1084682

look at those lines!!! :happydance: amazing! 



kksy9b said:


> @Stargirl1993 welcome and good luck this cycle!! I'm so sorry for your loss and hope that your rainbow comes soon for you <3 You can ovulate up to 3 days after your positive OPK. I would just keep temping and hopefully you see a nice rise in the coming days.
> 
> @Alligator that sounds like a beautiful place to get married! If I could move to the mountains, I would! Glad you had a nice time out with your friend
> 
> @Cewsbaby good luck hun!! It only takes one to catch that eggie and sending you all the baby dust!
> 
> @doggylover i'm so sorry for the long cycle :hugs: :hugs: I can imagine how frustrating it must be
> 
> @Nixnax Ooh! that sounds like so much fun to have a girls night out! FX the spotting was IB!
> 
> @PerthLady91 glad you got to have some time with just you and your hubby!!
> 
> @FTale oh no!! I hope the AC part came and you are nice and cooled off in the house now!
> 
> @tdog hahaha...i love that the test line has almost completely stolen the control!! lol
> 
> @PerthLady91 Yay for being in the TWW! FX you catch this month so you don't have to pause trying!!
> 
> @salamander91 :hugs::hugs:
> 
> @MrsKatie :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry hun. I hope that next cycle brings you your BFP
> 
> @Hevalouaddict hahaha! Hope your child-free day was what you needed to catch that egg!
> 
> @MrS. MaBrEy good luck!! Sounds like you had great timing!!
> 
> @lusterleaf if you had a temp dip on Friday (are you using a bbt or regular thermometer), then ovulation was likely on Friday. You should see a rise following ovulation
> 
> @PinkCupcakes Trigger looks good on testing out!
> 
> @Deethehippy hoping its a good sign!
> 
> @Suggerhoney FF might also be holding off on giving you CH based on expected patterns of other cycles. Just keep inputting data and hopefully it will confirm for you soon hun. Have you taken any other OPKs? I've heard of some women who's bodies will gear up to O but don't and will have another positive OPK later in their cycle. If you don't get confirmed O soon, maybe that's what is happening? Praying that you are not out for this cycle
> 
> @Marriedlaydee Looks great! Definitely sneak in some BDing today!!
> 
> @topazicatzbet i'm so sorry for everything you've had to go through. Praying that your rainbow comes soon <3
> 
> @tbfromlv LOL...love the "i won!" dream!
> 
> @3 girlies good luck!!!
> 
> @SY92 looking great!!
> 
> ---------------
> AFM, 10 DPO today. Chart is looking good so far and pretty similar to my BFP cycle with my youngest. BFN today but I also realized that my cheapies are 25miu sensitivity. I ordered some 10miu's yesterday and am obsessively tracking the package online lol. Hopefully will be delivered in the next hour and will go dip in the pee I've been saving this morning ...gross...lol. With my youngest, I got a vvvvvvvf line in the PM of 10DPO and didn't see a line on a FRER until 12dpo. I didn't test early with my oldest and saw a good line at 13DPO....so I'm hoping in the next day or two I will know for sure! Some of my normal AF symptoms are here- starting to feel more emotional and breaking out a little. Breast feel a little tender which isn't normal....but it also might be because I'm thinking about it too much do not putting a lot of weight on that. Sigh....just still in the waiting game!
> 
> View attachment 1084687

Let us know when they arrive and you’ve dipped! Keeping your fmu is dedication to the cause! Hopefully those symptoms are just playing with you and af stays away.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Suggerhoney said:


> Awwww thanks Bev. Talk about an emotional rollercoaster these last 5 months have been.
> Felt dizzy earlier and my right breast is slightly tender. Also feel tired even tho I had a good sleep.
> Really hope i get a BFP but I can't see it happening.

:hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@SY92 Great lines :dance:


----------



## Alligator

@SY92 love those lines! Congrats! 

@Suggerhoney crossing fingers for you still, I wish there was a surefire way to know we ovulated or not!! Medical science needs to get on it lol. Those symptoms sound promising. 

negative OPK today on CD8 so that’s good - I hope it stays negative a few more days at least so i don’t O too early! Assuming I so around CD15 like last cycle I’m getting close to the fertile window! The cycle I conceived my daughter I thought I would O CD15 (which is when I ovulated they previous cycle) but I I’d in CD13, so it could happen a couple days early so we BD this AM and will every other day until CD 10/12 or so!


----------



## Suggerhoney

kksy9b said:


> Thank you. BFN's so far but it's okay. I'm only 10dpo so hoping to see something in another day or two. And if not, then I just want AF to start and move on. I forgot how stressful trying can be

I know when we first started I was all like im gonna be so chilled but u just obsessed very quickly. 
10dpo is still early hon. Plenty of time for that BFN to turn into a BFP


----------



## PerthLady91

kksy9b said:


> @Deethehippy lots of reasons to feel hopeful this cycle hun!
> 
> I'm doing okay, thanks for asking! Just in this non-stop waiting game. AF is due anywhere from tomorrow-Friday (varies every cycle). Just hoping that if I'm not pregnant, it comes tomorrow so I can move on to the next one! My 10mius were just delievered..BFNs...but it's also with pee that has been sitting for a few hours covered so not sure if that makes a difference? will test again tonight and then tomorrow. If I don't see anything on my cheapies tomorrow then I think mentally I'll just move on to the next cycle!

Hey! I am sure I heard that urine sitting out, the HCG breaks down in the urine apparently? Hopefully that's true and you get a BFP soon! :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Kksy9b - hoping that you do get a later BFP...you're not truly out until AF does show. The cheapies can be quite slow to show a decent line and are not always as sensitive as they are made out to be. FX!

SY92 - awesome tests. It's so exciting to see them get darker isn't it? 

Sugger - In a way none of know really exactly when we ovulated. Please try not to think about it too much and hopefully you do stand a good chance. We can be testing buddies 

I am super emotional this evening and have sore boobs, tiredness and bit headachy...off course last cycle I had a whole list of about 20 symptoms which meant absolutely nothing so I'm thinking nothing of it. 5DPO today and thinking I should know one way or the other by the end of the week. Wish we could fast forward time..


----------



## Suggerhoney

tbfromlv said:


> @kksy9b ive totally been there with the saving of the pee for test delivery :haha: it happens!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney I know you are feeling down, but it’s still very possible to get your BFP this cycle. I wonder if maybe one of your ovaries is actually acting up instead of your early O being caused by chemical? Idk, but wishing luck to you!

Thank you hon. Im pretty sure they were definitely chemicals because i had faint lines that got lighter then negative and pregnancy symptoms.
Thanks for giving me encouragement.
Hopfully I am still in with a chance this cycle.
My normal O is day 12 13 14 but I seek to have these chemicals and then i O supper early.
My next cycle should be back to normal but the thought if knowing im out so early on is just horrible.



Alligator said:


> @SY92 love those lines! Congrats!
> 
> @Suggerhoney crossing fingers for you still, I wish there was a surefire way to know we ovulated or not!! Medical science needs to get on it lol. Those symptoms sound promising.
> 
> negative OPK today on CD8 so that’s good - I hope it stays negative a few more days at least so i don’t O too early! Assuming I so around CD15 like last cycle I’m getting close to the fertile window! The cycle I conceived my daughter I thought I would O CD15 (which is when I ovulated they previous cycle) but I I’d in CD13, so it could happen a couple days early so we BD this AM and will every other day until CD 10/12 or so!

Thank you hon. Ikr lol.
It's horrible having to wait on temps.
Think im gonna be pretty crushed if o was to early. The thought of waiting for AF and to O again is just to much. Knowing ure out so early in to the cycle totaly sucks.
It happened to me with the April chemical. I new i was out on CD7 in May. Waiting for that next AF and O felt like a lifetime so I really dont want this to be the same.


Deethehippy said:


> Kksy9b - hoping that you do get a later BFP...you're not truly out until AF does show. The cheapies can be quite slow to show a decent line and are not always as sensitive as they are made out to be. FX!
> 
> SY92 - awesome tests. It's so exciting to see them get darker isn't it? :)
> 
> Sugger - In a way none of know really exactly when we ovulated. Please try not to think about it too much and hopefully you do stand a good chance. We can be testing buddies :)
> 
> I am super emotional this evening and have sore boobs, tiredness and bit headachy...off course last cycle I had a whole list of about 20 symptoms which meant absolutely nothing so I'm thinking nothing of it. 5DPO today and thinking I should know one way or the other by the end of the week. Wish we could fast forward time..

Thanks Dee Dee. Wudnt it be the best if we both got our BFPs. 
Oh my gosh id be so happy. 


Good luck ladies

Hope we are gonna get loads more BFPs


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've not seen @Jft1 in here for a while. I really hope she is OK.


----------



## 3 girlies

Would you say this is positive or close? I will test again tomorrow as I'm not sure its darker than the control line :shrug:


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’m officially back!


I think I ovulated today. I’d be surprised if I didn’t get a temp rise tomorrow. I have never ovulated on cd14 in my entire life! Super weird. Anyway, we have plenty of bd in and will cover tomorrow as well. Really praying for on last healthy sticky baby!!!
I saw this and though it was interesting. I know some of us are older so this was neat info.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Also wanted to share that I bought this

it’s a bit pricy but soooo neat! So easy to use! Just put it on at bedtime and take it off when you wake up. Sync it with you phone. After 14 days it starts to learn about you and can change temps. I don’t think it’s uncomfortable at all. I’m really glad I got it. No more guessing!


----------



## doggylover

3 girlies said:


> Would you say this is positive or close? I will test again tomorrow as I'm not sure its darker than the control line :shrug:
> 
> View attachment 1084701

I would take that as positive, or if not it’s only a smidge under! Definitely check again tomorrow morning. 



LuvallmyH said:


> I’m officially back!
> View attachment 1084704
> 
> View attachment 1084705
> 
> I think I ovulated today. I’d be surprised if I didn’t get a temp rise tomorrow. I have never ovulated on cd14 in my entire life! Super weird. Anyway, we have plenty of bd in and will cover tomorrow as well. Really praying for on last healthy sticky baby!!!
> I saw this and though it was interesting. I know some of us are older so this was neat info.
> View attachment 1084703

good luck!!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Congrats to the BFP’s I’ve missed!
Good luck to those in the TWW!
Sorry who got the :witch:!


----------



## 3 girlies

Good luck luv


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!! :)


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Has anyone tested out their trigger? How long until it was negative and then turn pos again?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

PinkCupcakes said:


> Has anyone tested out their trigger? How long until it was negative and then turn pos again?

I did when I triggered with baby #1. Positive from 1dpo-7dpo. Negative 7,8,9 dpo. Faint positive at 9dpo in the evening. Clear positive at 10dpo. My RE recommended testing it out so I'd be sure my positives were truly positive.


----------



## tbfromlv

PinkCupcakes said:


> Has anyone tested out their trigger? How long until it was negative and then turn pos again?

Mine never fully went negative. It faded fast but I had a faint line forever and at 4dp5dt (equivalent to 9dpo) my faint line looked a bit darker, then darker the next day. I’ll attach my picture. Mine aren’t in dpo because it was IVF but just add the numbers to get dpo equivalent


----------



## tbfromlv

LuvallmyH said:


> Also wanted to share that I bought this
> View attachment 1084706
> 
> it’s a bit pricy but soooo neat! So easy to use! Just put it on at bedtime and take it off when you wake up. Sync it with you phone. After 14 days it starts to learn about you and can change temps. I don’t think it’s uncomfortable at all. I’m really glad I got it. No more guessing!

Well that’s just convenient!!


----------



## Alligator

@LuvallmyH thats so neat! I wear a Fitbit but hate wearing it to bed, it drives me mad hahah. I wonder if I would be ok to sleep with this on? If I go another cycle or two (hopefully not! Hehehe) I’ll look into it. 

random thought I had - I can’t remember if I told you guys but I have a condition called unicornate uterus, basically this means I have half a uterus (the other half is malformed and small, still inside me, beside my working uterus). This misshaped other half is connected to one tube and ovary which obviously is useless! So now I am worried since I had a chemical last cycle, meaning I O’d from my working tube and ovary, that this cycle I’ll be on the opposite side and it’s basically useless and a waste to get excited! I know you may not necessarily alternate ovaries when you ovulate but I feel down. It took me two months to conceive each my pregnancies and this is cycle 2. My theory (after I found out about my condition during my daughter’s birth) was that I ovulated on the ‘wrong’ side month one then the good side month two! It’s all a guessing game but just feeling down this evening. My silver lining is that if it doesn’t work this cycle I won’t be due right when my sister MAY get married! The thought of waiting a whole other cycle makes me a bit down. I’m getting ahead of myself though since I haven’t even O’d yet haha. Hard to stay positive!


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh @Alligator thats how we all are- we get in our heads! I didn’t know that about your uterus. My friend was doing IUI for one blocked tube so she had similar issues where a cycle was pointless depending on where she would ovulate from. She said it mostly alternated but every once in a while it would double one side or the other! So fingers crossed you double the “good” side!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks @tbfromlv i know you’re right, and who knows maybe it’s not a waste, we will still try but I might not get too excited just yet. I was hoping it would happen quickly again as with our daughter!


----------



## Mummafrog

Yesterday's update on opk progression. It's 6am here now so waiting to see what today brings. Also waiting on blood results, think they're being slow over the weekend :dohh:

If the blood tests are safe and my tests get darker today, we might try and do an insem today to be safe and cover our bases [-o&lt; I need your good vibes today, for good results and a good surge! Xx

Good luck to everyone else.

Dee you're at the worst part of the tww, just before testing can start! Haha. Looking forward to when you can start.


----------



## Stargirl1993

LuvallmyH said:


> I’m officially back!
> View attachment 1084704
> 
> View attachment 1084705
> 
> I think I ovulated today. I’d be surprised if I didn’t get a temp rise tomorrow. I have never ovulated on cd14 in my entire life! Super weird. Anyway, we have plenty of bd in and will cover tomorrow as well. Really praying for on last healthy sticky baby!!!
> I saw this and though it was interesting. I know some of us are older so this was neat info.
> View attachment 1084703

Good luck :dust:


----------



## Stargirl1993

Anyone know if drink can make
Your temp spike? I had some alcohol before I started temping but If I rember right I stopped CD15! I had my mum stay for a week to help me after my mc and we had drinks and movie nights and im wondering if that had anything to do with my temp jumps? Obviously it’s hard to tell with me not temping my first half of my Cycle x


----------



## Deethehippy

Mummafrog said:


> Yesterday's update on opk progression. It's 6am here now so waiting to see what today brings. Also waiting on blood results, think they're being slow over the weekend :dohh:
> 
> If the blood tests are safe and my tests get darker today, we might try and do an insem today to be safe and cover our bases [-o&lt; I need your good vibes today, for good results and a good surge! Xx
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.
> 
> Dee you're at the worst part of the tww, just before testing can start! Haha. Looking forward to when you can start.
> 
> View attachment 1084710

Your OPK is looking good now..like you say seems like it won’t be too long and best to get some swimmers in before and during. How many inseminations do you plan to do each cycle? Or does it just depend on ovulation signs? Wishing you a ton of luck x

Luv - if that info you posted on late LH surges in your 40’s is correct then I am out this cycle...we waited for my positive OPK to start BDing ...kind of with hopes of a boy and not wanting to burn out. I really hope it’s not correct! :wacko: I hope you have indeed ovulated and caught your egg though.

Im 6 DPO today (at a stretch 7) and no ‘symptoms’ to report. On my chemical cycle in May I had twinges in my tummy at this point so I’m kinda looking out for those but then maybe a pregnancy that doesn’t result in loss would be different? I shouldn’t symptom spot anyway but it’s so hard not to over analyse. All I have here is the Wondfo stips...still waiting for my other tests so I will resist POAS for now.

Happy Monday everyone :flower:


----------



## 3 girlies

Fingers crossed for you dee. Xx

My opk is fainter today grrrr! I am not sure if it was dark enough yesterday as my surge normally lasts longer than that so will keep testing today. We have a good sex life so we wont miss it anyway but it's nice to confirm it so I know how many dpo I am.


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> Fingers crossed for you dee. Xx
> 
> My opk is fainter today grrrr! I am not sure if it was dark enough yesterday as my surge normally lasts longer than that so will keep testing today. We have a good sex life so we wont miss it anyway but it's nice to confirm it so I know how many dpo I am.

Thank you. Did you use concentrated pee? My OPK’s only seem to work for SMU which for me is always my most concentrated. I hope you catch the surge soon!


----------



## salamander91

I'm not sure if AF is starting or not. I've been spotting since Saturday but it's super light and not even every time I wipe :shrug: I'm so fed up of my cycles :brat:


----------



## Deethehippy

salamander91 said:


> I'm not sure if AF is starting or not. I've been spotting since Saturday but it's super light and not even every time I wipe :shrug: I'm so fed up of my cycles :brat:

I’m really sorry your cycles are so long and confusing :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

So thought I’d pee on a HCG and a LH from now until AF/pregnancy just for science. So today is day 1 of this experiment and I am 6 DPO. And just to make matters worse 90% of my pregnancy tests just arrived..let the testing begin!


----------



## Suggerhoney

3 girlies said:


> Would you say this is positive or close? I will test again tomorrow as I'm not sure its darker than the control line :shrug:
> 
> View attachment 1084701

That looks positive hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

ladies im so confused. O still has not been confirmed on FF. 
Its been 6 days since my last positive opk. My temps look so flat. The other app is still saying I did on day 10 but why hasn't ff confirmed. 
Am I having a non ovulation cycle? This has never happened b4. Or did my body fail to O and will try again later in the cycle. Im on CD15 now.


----------



## Bevziibubble

salamander91 said:


> I'm not sure if AF is starting or not. I've been spotting since Saturday but it's super light and not even every time I wipe :shrug: I'm so fed up of my cycles :brat:


How frustrating :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@salamander91 so frustrating hon.


----------



## kksy9b

Temp fell this morning. Still above cover but expecting AF to hit in the next couple of days. I'm not going to test anymore this cycle, seeing BFNs just makes it harder. Will probably hop off the forum for a few days to give myself a break. Best of luck to everyone and I'll be back later this week


----------



## Deethehippy

kksy9b said:


> Temp fell this morning. Still above cover but expecting AF to hit in the next couple of days. I'm not going to test anymore this cycle, seeing BFNs just makes it harder. Will probably hop off the forum for a few days to give myself a break. Best of luck to everyone and I'll be back later this week
> 
> View attachment 1084722

Oh hun, that sucks, sending you a big hug :hugs:It's so hard isn't it.
I hope in a few days you feel better and I wish you all the luck in the world for the next cycle.


----------



## Nixnax

kksy9b said:


> Temp fell this morning. Still above cover but expecting AF to hit in the next couple of days. I'm not going to test anymore this cycle, seeing BFNs just makes it harder. Will probably hop off the forum for a few days to give myself a break. Best of luck to everyone and I'll be back later this week
> 
> View attachment 1084722


:hugs:

I think I'm feeling the same today. Another BFN I'm 11dpo, AF due weds. Just not feeling lucky at the moment


----------



## Deethehippy

Nixnax said:


> :hugs:
> 
> I think I'm feeling the same today. Another BFN I'm 11dpo, AF due weds. Just not feeling lucky at the moment

I'm really sorry. :hugs: Some ladies get BFP's later..hoping there is still a chance for you.


----------



## Alligator

I’m sorry @Nixnax and @kksy9b. The temp drops and BFNs suck! 

I’m still feeling a bit down today about maybe ovulating from the wrong side but I guess you don’t know! Maybe my ‘chemical’ last month was a nasty indent? My period was normal, no real clots, so who knows. It would have been an extremely early chemical so that could be normal. all we can do is try as usual!


----------



## Suggerhoney

kksy9b said:


> Temp fell this morning. Still above cover but expecting AF to hit in the next couple of days. I'm not going to test anymore this cycle, seeing BFNs just makes it harder. Will probably hop off the forum for a few days to give myself a break. Best of luck to everyone and I'll be back later this week
> 
> View attachment 1084722

Im so sorry hon sending u big hugs. We will all be here for u wen u come back. Just take as long as u need sweety.



Nixnax said:


> :hugs:
> 
> I think I'm feeling the same today. Another BFN I'm 11dpo, AF due weds. Just not feeling lucky at the moment

So sorry hon sending


Alligator said:


> I’m sorry @Nixnax and @kksy9b. The temp drops and BFNs suck!
> 
> I’m still feeling a bit down today about maybe ovulating from the wrong side but I guess you don’t know! Maybe my ‘chemical’ last month was a nasty indent? My period was normal, no real clots, so who knows. It would have been an extremely early chemical so that could be normal. all we can do is try as usual!

So sorry hon.


This TTC is so hard and so frustrating


----------



## tbfromlv

@Mummafrog my opk looked like that the day before it turned positive! 

@Stargirl1993 yes drinking can/will make your temp go up!

@Deethehippy ive been doing the same thing. I’m finally at a normal day for testing -9dpo (haven’t tested yet though!) so I’m right there with you. Also, I had no signs or symptoms when I was pregnant with my daughter. I didn’t get even sore boobs until 6 weeks! So I don’t even bother with symptom spotting anymore .. but I also know it’s hard not to lol

@Suggerhoney that is so strange! I wonder... can you plug in a temp on cd5 in your chart and see if that changes anything? That’s very strange. I wouldn’t worry so much with FF because you have PLENTY of post O temps. It’s not like they are fluctuating a lot. 

so sorry for those who have temp drops or AF :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> I’m sorry @Nixnax and @kksy9b. The temp drops and BFNs suck!
> 
> I’m still feeling a bit down today about maybe ovulating from the wrong side but I guess you don’t know! Maybe my ‘chemical’ last month was a nasty indent? My period was normal, no real clots, so who knows. It would have been an extremely early chemical so that could be normal. all we can do is try as usual!

It's impossible to know or tell which side you ovulate from for sure so try not to worry. I have a introverted uterus so it tips backwards instead of forwards but it's never affected my pregnancies ...we just have to keep hoping nature will find a way. I always feel sorry for all the swimmers who swim up the wrong fallopian tube..what a waste! Wishing you heaps of luck.


----------



## danniemum2be

Im so rubbish with keeping up in here, works been manic and days off are running round doing housework and tidying up after DD and OH.

so sorry for the AF’s who have reared their ugly heads.

as for me im currently 4DPO and no symptoms so far. 

Trying not to symptom spot and be a little bit more laid back this time round but who am i kidding :haha:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

1dpo. 

Can I poas yet? :rofl: 

This months ovulation pain was horrendous. I took a nap yesterday to avoid it for a few minutes. Maybe that's a good sign. :headspin:

This thread is running faster than I can keep up! We have BFPs and positive OPKs sprinkled all over.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Ugh I’m 5DPO and 7DPT, I’m extremely dizzy, no reason as to why, I’m sooooo dizzy it’s insane! Help?


----------



## 3 girlies

Dee I am loving that you test daily I am keeping everything crossed for you. 

My opk is same as yesterday but my right ovary hurts like hell today. So going to dtd tonight & tomorrow too. So uncomfy I dont know why I do ovulation tests lol. 

Do any of you have pets? We pick up a kitten on saturday & I am clueless, then we pick up our puppy next month (we lost ours 5 weeks ago due to a brain disorder) hopefully the kitten & puppy get on ok as they will both be young


----------



## 3 girlies

Pink my first symptom with my son was being dizzy. It's what made me test good luck. I'm loving watching the tests i find it fascinating


----------



## PinkCupcakes

3 girlies said:


> Pink my first symptom with my son was being dizzy. It's what made me test good luck. I'm loving watching the tests i find it fascinating

Thank you! So far my trigger shot is fading out but it’s not completely out yet, so we will see if it starts to get darker or not!

So far my symptoms are extreme dizziness, metallic taste in mouth which is nasty, Mild cramps last night, mild sore breast’s and that’s it!


----------



## tdog

3 girlies said:


> Dee I am loving that you test daily I am keeping everything crossed for you.
> 
> My opk is same as yesterday but my right ovary hurts like hell today. So going to dtd tonight & tomorrow too. So uncomfy I dont know why I do ovulation tests lol.
> 
> Do any of you have pets? We pick up a kitten on saturday & I am clueless, then we pick up our puppy next month (we lost ours 5 weeks ago due to a brain disorder) hopefully the kitten & puppy get on ok as they will both be young

Hey lovely yes we have 2 cats and a dog our dog is a ex racer (greyhound) she a bit off with the cats one of them hisses at her the other wants to shove her arse in her face :shrug: but they should be OK with being young our dog is 8 years old we got her when she was 6 so was hard to say what she was like xx


----------



## tdog

PinkCupcakes said:


> Thank you! So far my trigger shot is fading out but it’s not completely out yet, so we will see if it starts to get darker or not!
> 
> So far my symptoms are extreme dizziness, metallic taste in mouth which is nasty, Mild cramps last night, mild sore breast’s and that’s it!

Oh all sounds promising I have everything crossed for you :) xx


----------



## FTale

...lol..super fast ! So much going on in here. I blink and I get behind. Small update for me, I had to change from prometrium to bioidentical prosterone capsules and with that 75.2 p level at 5 dpo mine you all I only took the pill from 2dpo to 4dpo, stopped on 5dpo then picked back up again today. I'm praying there is enough progesterone in my system to help a baby stick.

Gotta get back to work! FX for testers and mega hugs if AF showed.


----------



## tbfromlv

FTale said:


> ...lol..super fast ! So much going on in here. I blink and I get behind. Small update for me, I had to change from prometrium to bioidentical prosterone capsules and with that 75.2 p level at 5 dpo mine you all I only took the pill from 2dpo to 4dpo, stopped on 5dpo then picked back up again today. I'm praying there is enough progesterone in my system to help a baby stick.
> 
> Gotta get back to work! FX for testers and mega hugs if AF showed.

what’s the difference in the prometrium and the capsules you switched to? I take prometrium every cycle. Also what dpo are you now? Good luck!


----------



## MrsKatie

@Alligator, I have a Fitbit too and I can't stand to wear it overnight either! Even though I have the screen set to manual, it lights up constantly and drives me crazy. I have to have it on the shelf by my bed if I set the alarm. That is the best part of the Fitbit, is that the alarm doesn't wake up anyone else! I am the world's lightest sleeper (like it's crazy, but at least my kids will never be able to sneak out as teens haha... upside to everything) so the little buzz wakes me instantly. 

As far as the worry over your body ovulating on the "wrong" side, I think we let our minds convince us that they "know best" and our bodies are just kind of dumb animals who either obey or don't. But our bodies have a wisdom that is profound and transcends the realm of thought and logic. Think of when you have a "gut" response to a person or situation... your body KNOWS. Your body knows what to do. Sometimes there are issues -think of fatigue, weight gain, infertility, insomnia -- but even then, that is the body's wisdom sending us a message that something needs attention, or something needs to change in our lives. Our bodies are never "broken" or wrong. Sometimes they need help. Often they need something we aren't giving them. It is very, very hard to go out of the mind and into the body, but that's where the wisdom resides. My mind is always "on" (ALWAYS. day and night. it's exhausting) but when I can allow the thoughts to pass and focus on the breath and the body, that's where the real answers can arise.


----------



## wantingagirl

I always check on here too and see how everyone is doing <3


----------



## PerthLady91

MrsKatie said:


> @Alligator, I have a Fitbit too and I can't stand to wear it overnight either! Even though I have the screen set to manual, it lights up constantly and drives me crazy. I have to have it on the shelf by my bed if I set the alarm. That is the best part of the Fitbit, is that the alarm doesn't wake up anyone else! I am the world's lightest sleeper (like it's crazy, but at least my kids will never be able to sneak out as teens haha... upside to everything) so the little buzz wakes me instantly.
> 
> As far as the worry over your body ovulating on the "wrong" side, I think we let our minds convince us that they "know best" and our bodies are just kind of dumb animals who either obey or don't. But our bodies have a wisdom that is profound and transcends the realm of thought and logic. Think of when you have a "gut" response to a person or situation... your body KNOWS. Your body knows what to do. Sometimes there are issues -think of fatigue, weight gain, infertility, insomnia -- but even then, that is the body's wisdom sending us a message that something needs attention, or something needs to change in our lives. Our bodies are never "broken" or wrong. Sometimes they need help. Often they need something we aren't giving them. It is very, very hard to go out of the mind and into the body, but that's where the wisdom resides. My mind is always "on" (ALWAYS. day and night. it's exhausting) but when I can allow the thoughts to pass and focus on the breath and the body, that's where the real answers can arise.

I LOVE this post! Bodies are wonderful \\:D/ :)


----------



## FTale

tbfromlv said:


> what’s the difference in the prometrium and the capsules you switched to? I take prometrium every cycle. Also what dpo are you now? Good luck!

Thank you TB

Prometrium is made with or in Peanut Oil, at least the generics I was given. They were white with P4 label. I got sore throat and fever ever time I took a second oral dose for the day. 200mg every 12 hours.

I took 200mg first day 2dpo then 400mg the next two days then stopped for 5dpo..couldnt do it anymore. My husband read peanut allergy info and told me I shouldn't be taking it simce I get sick after eating anything he fries up in peanut oil at home. He actually stopped doing it.

I was and still am shocked. In the padt I can eat a peanut just fine but I dont really eat nuts because my dd doesnt like them.

Long story short, compunded bioidentical capules at whatever amount from an apothecary or pharmacy that compounds meds for folks, are without the allergy components. Guess you can say they are not synthetic but natural.

You really want to get them from an fda approved compounding apothecary to ensure potency and purity but I didnt have time for that..lol and went with a trust communty pharmacist. They can be in cream , capsule or vaginal suppositories.

I didnt want to trust this cycle to an otc progesterone cream. I read that they do not contain any progesterone. 

They contain a component that the body cant turn into progesterone only a lab can so they are futile. BUT I have used creams for the last year or so and my lps did good making it to 14 days or so but my p levels were always like 4 or maybe 11 when on Clomid.☹...by 7dpo.

So this was a magnificent turn out and very much hoped for result. Not sure how many eggs I released but the pills are helping them to keep body in shape for implantation at least.

I am 6dpo today. And I just feel like I always do cept constant nip pain from progesterone level.

Thank you so much for inquiring . And to anyone using the creams please do not stop using it mid cycle because of my doctor Google advice. I felt a difference using the creams so I think they do help. One of the major side effects I had was if I rubbed into my inner thighs Id get sleepy...lol..sounds like progesterone to me.

Ok enough of my gab. I am putting off working..just want to sleep or watch youtube.

Hope everyone is having a lovely day!


----------



## FTale

MrsKatie said:


> @Alligator, I have a Fitbit too and I can't stand to wear it overnight either! Even though I have the screen set to manual, it lights up constantly and drives me crazy. I have to have it on the shelf by my bed if I set the alarm. That is the best part of the Fitbit, is that the alarm doesn't wake up anyone else! I am the world's lightest sleeper (like it's crazy, but at least my kids will never be able to sneak out as teens haha... upside to everything) so the little buzz wakes me instantly.
> 
> As far as the worry over your body ovulating on the "wrong" side, I think we let our minds convince us that they "know best" and our bodies are just kind of dumb animals who either obey or don't. But our bodies have a wisdom that is profound and transcends the realm of thought and logic. Think of when you have a "gut" response to a person or situation... your body KNOWS. Your body knows what to do. Sometimes there are issues -think of fatigue, weight gain, infertility, insomnia -- but even then, that is the body's wisdom sending us a message that something needs attention, or something needs to change in our lives. Our bodies are never "broken" or wrong. Sometimes they need help. Often they need something we aren't giving them. It is very, very hard to go out of the mind and into the body, but that's where the wisdom resides. My mind is always "on" (ALWAYS. day and night. it's exhausting) but when I can allow the thoughts to pass and focus on the breath and the body, that's where the real answers can arise.

❣ well said!!!! I feel happier haven read this. I dont like my left ovary n tube, think its inflamed. And my right ovary has grown quiet these past 12 months. I think they both screames when I used clomid this cycle though...fx and thank you for the post!


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> So thought I’d pee on a HCG and a LH from now until AF/pregnancy just for science. So today is day 1 of this experiment and I am 6 DPO. And just to make matters worse 90% of my pregnancy tests just arrived..let the testing begin!
> 
> View attachment 1084716

can’t wait to follow along! My load of tests arrived today as well, it gives you the urge to poas for sure. 



Suggerhoney said:


> ladies im so confused. O still has not been confirmed on FF.
> Its been 6 days since my last positive opk. My temps look so flat. The other app is still saying I did on day 10 but why hasn't ff confirmed.
> Am I having a non ovulation cycle? This has never happened b4. Or did my body fail to O and will try again later in the cycle. Im on CD15 now.
> View attachment 1084717

I’m sorry it’s all so confusing. My cycle has been ridiculous too, and it makes me so cross at my body. 




3 girlies said:


> Dee I am loving that you test daily I am keeping everything crossed for you.
> 
> My opk is same as yesterday but my right ovary hurts like hell today. So going to dtd tonight & tomorrow too. So uncomfy I dont know why I do ovulation tests lol.
> 
> Do any of you have pets? We pick up a kitten on saturday & I am clueless, then we pick up our puppy next month (we lost ours 5 weeks ago due to a brain disorder) hopefully the kitten & puppy get on ok as they will both be young

we have had lots of cats and dogs together before, all good the last time we got a puppy (he’s 8 now) we also had a young cat and they were fine together. 

Afm: I know this is insane but I also know you ladies will get it - I haven’t even Ov yet but I did an HPT today... just in case strangely enough it was bfn! 

I am still getting negative, though high, OPK but my wondfos arrived today so I am going to yes with those tomorrow and see what they say. I am now having some EWCM (sorry if tmi) so I’m hoping I finally do Ov and can get this stupid cycle on the move, even just to get it over and move on to the next.


----------



## Alligator

Thank you so much @MrsKatie that really resonated with me and you’re right!! Our bodies know. Will try to go with it and enjoy our weekend away and whatever happens will happen. We will keep trying either way! Fingers very crossed of course. 

cd9 and negative/low OPK so that’s good! Will start testing twice a day tomorrow as CD15 was O day last cycle so entering the fertile period! Cm is creamy so it may be gearing up to go fertile!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Getting mild cramping and strong smelling urine today, still mild metallic taste in mouth as well as sore breast. 7DPT 5DPO


----------



## Deethehippy

PinkCupcakes said:


> Getting mild cramping and strong smelling urine today, still mild metallic taste in mouth as well as sore breast. 8DPT 6DPO

I hope your symptoms mean something good. I am dizzy dizzy today but was reading about how it’s quite common in the TWW due to progesterone so who knows...I don’t get dizzy like this every cycle though??


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Deethehippy said:


> I hope your symptoms mean something good. I am dizzy dizzy today but was reading about how it’s quite common in the TWW due to progesterone so who knows...I don’t get dizzy like this every cycle though??

Yea I’ve never been dizzy like this before! It was so strange!


----------



## SCgirl

Stargirl1993 said:


> Anyone know if drink can make
> Your temp spike? I had some alcohol before I started temping but If I rember right I stopped CD15! I had my mum stay for a week to help me after my mc and we had drinks and movie nights and im wondering if that had anything to do with my temp jumps? Obviously it’s hard to tell with me not temping my first half of my Cycle x
> 
> View attachment 1084712

it did for me- it also raises my resting heart rate


----------



## Bevziibubble

It used to raise my heart rate too.


----------



## Alligator

Yes I think drinking does raise your BBT slightly!


----------



## Cewsbaby

SY92 said:


> Aw thankyou Sweet!
> 
> wishing you a bfp soon as poss <3!!xx

Congrats on the BFP! BTW love your profile pic! I have a room falloff glitter as I do custom tumblers and love the color!


----------



## Cewsbaby

AFM I think Im out this month. No real symptoms and all my tests are stark white. Not even a hint of a line. Not to disappointed but hopefully next month.


----------



## Alligator

I’m sorry @Cewsbaby. We should start an August thread one day soon (I’ll stick around here too). I’m not testing til early August now most likely.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Hows everyone doing? I've had a few pains yesterday and today but nowhere near as bad as previous months at ovulation. Normally it's very painful to BD but not yesterday.... did an OPK today and was even darker than yesterday but...eh these Wondfos are too damn good! Haha. We cant BD today or tomorrow so it is what it is. Wont test but if I count yesterday and O day just cos the pain was worse and also I was HELLA hormonal...then AF will come 31st July or 1st August.

Who else occupies their mind by looking at next cycle's fertile week? Haha. Although my O ranges such a vast span of CD days...who knows with me when our next chance is!

Toddler is being a nightmare at bedtime. Long gone is my baby who slept 13 hours uninterrupted. Anyone got any tips for a toddler waking every two hours, opening their door to scream at you and reach to bang your door?!! I think I'm losing my mind......


----------



## Bevziibubble

Cewsbaby said:


> AFM I think Im out this month. No real symptoms and all my tests are stark white. Not even a hint of a line. Not to disappointed but hopefully next month.

:hugs:


----------



## SY92

Cewsbaby said:


> Congrats on the BFP! BTW love your profile pic! I have a room falloff glitter as I do custom tumblers and love the color!

Thank you hun!
Ohh wow! I love me some glitter!!x


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Ergh I’m ill, I don’t get ill. Having crampy pains and feel faint and nauseous. I’ve ran out of OPKS so don’t know if, when or whether I’ll ovulate but ima assume I’m in the tww now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

tbfromlv said:


> @Mummafrog my opk looked like that the day before it turned positive!
> 
> @Stargirl1993 yes drinking can/will make your temp go up!
> 
> @Deethehippy ive been doing the same thing. I’m finally at a normal day for testing -9dpo (haven’t tested yet though!) so I’m right there with you. Also, I had no signs or symptoms when I was pregnant with my daughter. I didn’t get even sore boobs until 6 weeks! So I don’t even bother with symptom spotting anymore .. but I also know it’s hard not to lol
> 
> @Suggerhoney that is so strange! I wonder... can you plug in a temp on cd5 in your chart and see if that changes anything? That’s very strange. I wouldn’t worry so much with FF because you have PLENTY of post O temps. It’s not like they are fluctuating a lot.
> 
> so sorry for those who have temp drops or AF :hugs:

Thank u hon. Maybe I shud try that see what it does. Hope it confirms soon.


doggylover said:


> can’t wait to follow along! My load of tests arrived today as well, it gives you the urge to poas for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sorry it’s all so confusing. My cycle has been ridiculous too, and it makes me so cross at my body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have had lots of cats and dogs together before, all good the last time we got a puppy (he’s 8 now) we also had a young cat and they were fine together.
> 
> Afm: I know this is insane but I also know you ladies will get it - I haven’t even Ov yet but I did an HPT today... just in case strangely enough it was bfn!
> 
> I am still getting negative, though high, OPK but my wondfos arrived today so I am going to yes with those tomorrow and see what they say. I am now having some EWCM (sorry if tmi) so I’m hoping I finally do Ov and can get this stupid cycle on the move, even just to get it over and move on to the next.

Thats how I feel hon angry with my stupid body that don't work properly. It really is so depressing. Sorry ure having a weird cycle to.
I've had sore boobs for 3 days in a row but I have no idea when I O or if I've O.
Day 10 was the last day of EWCM i had loads of i


PinkCupcakes said:


> Getting mild cramping and strong smelling urine today, still mild metallic taste in mouth as well as sore breast. 7DPT 5DPO

Thats promising hon. Fingers crossed for you 




Cewsbaby said:


> AFM I think Im out this month. No real symptoms and all my tests are stark white. Not even a hint of a line. Not to disappointed but hopefully next month.

Sorry hon



Hevalouaddict said:


> Ergh I’m ill, I don’t get ill. Having crampy pains and feel faint and nauseous. I’ve ran out of OPKS so don’t know if, when or whether I’ll ovulate but ima assume I’m in the tww now.

Oh no hon. I hope its a good sign.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I also had a dizzy spell. 
And my right boob is a bit sore at the top just above nipple. 
My cm is white and thin
No cramps or anything. 
Not sure why my boob is tender.
Had a headache all day.
Hoping its a good sign but I dont even know when or if ive O. 
Hoping FF will confirm day 10 or day 11.


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies,

Well I'm 12 do today, AF is due tomorrow and test is looking stark white. :cry:

I feel heavy and hungover today (I'm not hungover BTW, just feel that way).

Heres my test, for you all to see


----------



## PerthLady91

Nixnax said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Well I'm 12 do today, AF is due tomorrow and test is looking stark white. :cry:
> 
> I feel heavy and hungover today (I'm not hungover BTW, just feel that way).
> 
> Heres my test, for you all to see
> 
> View attachment 1084763

:hugs2:


----------



## Deethehippy

Marriedlaydee - hope you caught the egg and hope you get some better sleep soon!

Hevalouaddict - sorry you feel rough, feel better soon. I hope the TWW goes quick for you.

Sugger - I hope FF says day 10 for you. Headaches and stuff sounds quite promising though :) rooting for you.

Nixnax - sorry for the BFN’s, that is so tough. Big hugs.


My FF decided to put my O back a day this morning to day 16. I did have O type pains that night in the night so it could be right? We BD that night so just have to hope the swimmers made it in in time. It makes me 8 DPO today if it’s right. Will test with SMU later this morning...I know it’s early but it’s for science again :lol::shock:


----------



## Nixnax

@Deethehippy yay to being one day closer to testing. Got my fingers crossed for you.

@Suggerhoney wishing you luck

Wishing everyone good luck for the remainder of this cycle or the next one.

If AF comes today or tomorrow, I shall be treating myself to a giant glass of red wine. This has been the longest cycle ever. I got so used to knowing it wasn't going to happen, now we're in with a shot and I've gone mad. Analysing every twinge and poke :haha:. It really takes its toll on you mentally. I'm going nuts:rofl:.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## PerthLady91

The TWW has to be one of the most stressful things to face each month! Women are rockstars! Haha 

my peak was Thursday morning through to Friday morning. My app said O day was Saturday but I just feel like it was Friday! I should be 3dpo but I’m not sure... I’m thinking I might be 4dpo which means testing earlier so I’m going with it haha


----------



## salamander91

Nixnax said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Well I'm 12 do today, AF is due tomorrow and test is looking stark white. :cry:
> 
> I feel heavy and hungover today (I'm not hungover BTW, just feel that way).
> 
> Heres my test, for you all to see
> 
> View attachment 1084763

Sorry nixnax :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Well I'm 12 do today, AF is due tomorrow and test is looking stark white. :cry:
> 
> I feel heavy and hungover today (I'm not hungover BTW, just feel that way).
> 
> Heres my test, for you all to see
> 
> View attachment 1084763

sorry ☹️


----------



## Deethehippy

So here are today’s tests at 7/8 DPO. Stark white BFN’s and a very pale OPK.
Disappointed but I know that it is early.
Got a whole list of symptoms this morning but I know they mean nothing after last month. Will keep waiting and hoping.

View attachment 1084771


----------



## Nixnax

@Deethehippy you still have plenty of time yet. Got my fingers crossed for you. 

I hadn't thought about doing a OPK. May do one later out of interest


----------



## Deethehippy

Nixnax said:


> @Deethehippy you still have plenty of time yet. Got my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> I hadn't thought about doing a OPK. May do one later out of interest

Theres probably no point in doing OPK's since I heard they can get darker due to both impending AF and pregnancy but I thought I would just use up the few I have here out of interest too


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> So here are today’s tests at 7/8 DPO. Stark white BFN’s and a very pale OPK.
> Disappointed but I know that it is early.
> Got a whole list of symptoms this morning but I know they mean nothing after last month. Will keep waiting and hoping.
> 
> View attachment 1084771
> 
> 
> View attachment 1084772

7 or 8 dpo is still early, don’t count yourself out yet!


----------



## FTale

Sorry Cewsbaby. HUGS

Nix: HUGS 

Dee: That's me this morning too....but my opk is completely neg like no line what so ever and that not my norm. Its a clearblue easy opk so I guess it needs more lh to get any time of line...who knows. But we are not out!! Lets keep at it.
Hugs


----------



## doggylover

What do you all think? IC looks negative but wondfo looks close, right?


----------



## Deethehippy

doggylover said:


> What do you all think? IC looks negative but wondfo looks close, right?
> 
> View attachment 1084773

I agree with what you said..maybe tomorrow will be peak day? But would advise to test later just in case.


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> I agree with what you said..maybe tomorrow will be peak day? But would advise to test later just in case.

Thanks

I’m glad I got the wondfos on everyone’s recommendations. I wasn’t convinced by batch of ICs was much good, and I can see such a difference with the wondfo just in the amount of dye used! Will test again later


----------



## FTale

Doggylover: They both look close to going positive, think tomorrow will be much darker even if you test again later in the evening you might see a positive. FX!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Nixnax, I’m sorry. Knowing af is coming is the worst. 

doggylover, I would test again later too. Might be + then. Exciting!

Dee, I swear I see a shadow on the first & second test. Fx!


----------



## salamander91

Spotting seems to have stopped. I had a sharp ovary pain on my right side on friday evening and then one on the left on saturday. Spotting was sat, sun and mon. Very light, not every time I wiped and was mostly cm with red streaks. I wonder if I have cysts or something :shrug:


----------



## Deethehippy

salamander91 said:


> Spotting seems to have stopped. I had a sharp ovary pain on my right side on friday evening and then one on the left on saturday. Spotting was sat, sun and mon. Very light, not every time I wiped and was mostly cm with red streaks. I wonder if I have cysts or something :shrug:

Some women bleed for a day or two from ovulation. I have had a small speck at ovulation in May and June. Is it light enough to be that do you think?


----------



## Alligator

@Nixnax ugh I’m sorry! You’re not out until you’re out but those bfn’s can be depressing. 

@Deethehippy still super early for you so try not to get down! 

my chart seems weird - I had a pretty big (.2-.3 degree) temp drop this am at 10dpo. Hoping it’s just random fluctuation! Finally getting close to O (well, somewhat close) and ill start OPK twice a day today!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

8DPT 6DPO and my FMU test is almost negative now, but afternoon ones seem to be stronger when I test. Here’s my FMU ones. I think the ovidrel trigger shot is almost out of my system, I guess I’ll see what afternoon test shows!


----------



## salamander91

Deethehippy said:


> Some women bleed for a day or two from ovulation. I have had a small speck at ovulation in May and June. Is it light enough to be that do you think?

I thought about that. It was super light. I was taking opks though and they weren't positive. I had one on Saturday that was close to being as dark as control line but definitely not positive.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Doing that thing where I'm fooling with data to avoid testing too soon. 

Switched to opk mode to see if it would peg ovulation and it did. Ill swap it back to advanced in a day or two. 

POAS addiction is so real. Like why? Why do I want to pee on things now? I'm literally peeing on OPKs just to have something to pee on. ](*,) I still haven't ordered any tests. I can order them on Sunday to arrive Tuesday. 

Thinking of you today Katie...I was thinking it was test day for you?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Sadly I'm out this month before I ve even ovulated. 

I still have retained products after 2 lots of medical management so they have agreed to do the surgical option at last.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies sorry I've not had a chance to read the rest of the thread. 
I need some advice on my chart. 
So as u already know my opks were positive on cd8 and cd9
I had heightened sence of smell from day 11 to day 12. And sore right boob for the past few days. 
My temp shot up this morning but FF still has not confirmed O. 
Its horrible being in Limbo and not knowing where I am. 
Can someone have another look at my chart.
Im so confused. Do you ladies think I cud of O on CD11?
I had loads of ewcm on CD10 then it dried in the evening. 
Opks also turned negative on CD10.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Well 8DPT 6DPO and my trigger shot seems to be completely out of my system now. Stark white tests. I hope they begin to get dark again soon. It makes me a bit sad seeing them stark white even though I know it was just the trigger making them pos


----------



## doggylover

topazicatzbet said:


> Sadly I'm out this month before I ve even ovulated.
> 
> I still have retained products after 2 lots of medical management so they have agreed to do the surgical option at last.

Im so sorry to hear that. I hope that your procedure goes smoothly.



Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies sorry I've not had a chance to read the rest of the thread.
> I need some advice on my chart.
> So as u already know my opks were positive on cd8 and cd9
> I had heightened sence of smell from day 11 to day 12. And sore right boob for the past few days.
> My temp shot up this morning but FF still has not confirmed O.
> Its horrible being in Limbo and not knowing where I am.
> Can someone have another look at my chart.
> Im so confused. Do you ladies think I cud of O on CD11?
> I had loads of ewcm on CD10 then it dried in the evening.
> Opks also turned negative on CD10.
> 
> View attachment 1084794

I have read that OPKs can show ovulation happening 36hrs in advance. So if positive on cd8 and 9 I think it’s not impossible for your to have Ov on cd11, but more likely cd10.

So as per advice I OPKed again this evening. Still not quite positive](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Deethehippy

PinkCupcakes - We are in the same boat with the BFN's ...it's still early for us both and hopefully we will see lines soon.

doggylover - I expect tomorrow's will be positive for sure..not much longer to wait. Get the BD in anyway..good luck!


----------



## Cewsbaby

PinkCupcakes said:


> Well 8DPT 6DPO and my trigger shot seems to be completely out of my system now. Stark white tests. I hope they begin to get dark again soon. It makes me a bit sad seeing them stark white even though I know it was just the trigger making them pos

Fingers crossed for you that those test become blazing positives!


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> PinkCupcakes - We are in the same boat with the BFN's ...it's still early for us both and hopefully we will see lines soon.
> 
> doggylover - I expect tomorrow's will be positive for sure..not much longer to wait. Get the BD in anyway..good luck!

thank you! My husband said “I don’t know if I can do it again tonight. I’m exhausted” the perils of uncertain ovulation!


----------



## Deethehippy

doggylover said:


> thank you! My husband said “I don’t know if I can do it again tonight. I’m exhausted” the perils of uncertain ovulation!

Oh dear...maybe save his energy for tomorrow then..would be closer to O too. Sounds like the sort of thing my OH would say lol


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> Oh dear...maybe save his energy for tomorrow then..would be closer to O too. Sounds like the sort of thing my OH would say lol

I’m sure he’ll rally honestly need his input a few nights per cycle and he is moaning. Good thing he doesn’t have to be the pregnant one!


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Sadly I'm out this month before I ve even ovulated.
> 
> I still have retained products after 2 lots of medical management so they have agreed to do the surgical option at last.

Oh no sweety im so sorry. Sending the biggest warmest hugs


----------



## Suggerhoney

doggylover said:


> Im so sorry to hear that. I hope that your procedure goes smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> I have read that OPKs can show ovulation happening 36hrs in advance. So if positive on cd8 and 9 I think it’s not impossible for your to have Ov on cd11, but more likely cd10.
> 
> So as per advice I OPKed again this evening. Still not quite positive](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)

Thank you hon. Hopfully it will confirm tomorrow. I hate being in this limbo.
I was worrying i hadn't O at all but I think looking at my chart now it does look like I have but I cant work out when.
Hope u get ure positive soon hon.
Good luck


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck Dee Deee still early yet my lovely. Ive never gotten a line b4 9dpo


----------



## sweetchut

I'm baaaack. It's been a while but I'm back in the TWW. Put me down for July 31st (I'll probably test sooner, if I know myself well enough). 8-[


----------



## Bevziibubble

sweetchut said:


> I'm baaaack. It's been a while but I'm back in the TWW. Put me down for July 31st (I'll probably test sooner, if I know myself well enough). 8-[

Welcome back and good luck :)


----------



## Alligator

Hi ladies just caught up! 

@Suggerhoney i still think CD10 but could be CD11! If you have a long surge!! Temps rising is a good sign! Are opk’s negative now? Maybe take one to see? 

@topazicatzbet I’m so sorry :(

CD10 today! Keeping busy so that’s good. Went for an outdoor play date with my best friend this morning and the kids got to play together which was nice. It’s not too hot out too so it was wonderful to be outside and not super hot and sweaty.


----------



## Deethehippy

topazicatzbet said:


> Sadly I'm out this month before I ve even ovulated.
> 
> I still have retained products after 2 lots of medical management so they have agreed to do the surgical option at last.

I'm really sorry to hear this, how horrible. Wishing you so much luck for the near future.


----------



## Suggerhoney

sweetchut said:


> I'm baaaack. It's been a while but I'm back in the TWW. Put me down for July 31st (I'll probably test sooner, if I know myself well enough). 8-[

Hi hon welcome back. 



Alligator said:


> Hi ladies just caught up!
> 
> @Suggerhoney i still think CD10 but could be CD11! If you have a long surge!! Temps rising is a good sign! Are opk’s negative now? Maybe take one to see?
> 
> @topazicatzbet I’m so sorry :(
> 
> CD10 today! Keeping busy so that’s good. Went for an outdoor play date with my best friend this morning and the kids got to play together which was nice. It’s not too hot out too so it was wonderful to be outside and not super hot and sweaty.

Yes hon there negative. 
Todays had a darker line than yesterday but still negative.


----------



## Nixnax

@Suggerhoney you've definitely ovulated, its just a case of when. I'd say late CD9 or early CD10. How long is your LP normally. I'd say your 6/7DPO currently. These apps aren't an exact science, oh Boy do I wish they were. Id go by your app that has you down as ovulated for this cycle. I use 2 apps, FF says I ovulated on CD14 and flow says CD15. So AF prediction is a day out on one of them. I hope this is a lucky rainbow cycle for you. 
:dust:

@topazicatzbet oh bless you, I hope it all goes well


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nixnax said:


> @Suggerhoney you've definitely ovulated, its just a case of when. I'd say late CD9 or early CD10. How long is your LP normally. I'd say your 6/7DPO currently. These apps aren't an exact science, oh Boy do I wish they were. Id go by your app that has you down as ovulated for this cycle. I use 2 apps, FF says I ovulated on CD14 and flow says CD15. So AF prediction is a day out on one of them. I hope this is a lucky rainbow cycle for you.
> :dust:
> 
> @topazicatzbet oh bless you, I hope it all goes well


Thanks hon. Hopfully it will confirm soon. The femometer app is good because u put ure opks on that and it gives u a low high and peak. 
That has me down as 6dpo and O on CD10. 
Just waiting for FF to confirm. 
My LP is normally 15 to 16 days. 
Hope ure ok hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Also on that femometer app u can put ure temp in. So I've been charting my temps on both that and FF.


----------



## tbfromlv

10dpo (possibly 9dpo) and bfn. So bummed.


----------



## Deethehippy

tbfromlv said:


> 10dpo (possibly 9dpo) and bfn. So bummed.

Hang in there...it's still possible. I've never had a BFP before 10DPO and even then very faint. I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Nixnax

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks hon. Hopfully it will confirm soon. The femometer app is good because u put ure opks on that and it gives u a low high and peak.
> That has me down as 6dpo and O on CD10.
> Just waiting for FF to confirm.
> My LP is normally 15 to 16 days.
> Hope ure ok hon.

Thats a good LP length, mine is only 12 days. I'm 13DPO tomorrow so I think AF will arrive. All tests are BFN, so my hope has now disappeared. I'd definitely go with femometer for this month.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I’m so nervous, my fertility doc wants the 28th to be my official test date, and I’m 6DPO and 8DPT, think it would even show then if I am? I’m scared the line isn’t going to come back...


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

PinkCupcakes said:


> I’m so nervous, my fertility doc wants the 28th to be my official test date, and I’m 6DPO and 8DPT, think it would even show then if I am? I’m scared the line isn’t going to come back...

You'll get a positive by 13dpo. Hpt are 99% accurate by that time. Most of us are just crazy testing before then.


----------



## tbfromlv

PinkCupcakes said:


> I’m so nervous, my fertility doc wants the 28th to be my official test date, and I’m 6DPO and 8DPT, think it would even show then if I am? I’m scared the line isn’t going to come back...

That would put you at 13dpo. You should likely know by that day. Although I’ve heard of some people not getting a BFP until 14 or 15dpo, I just don’t think it’s as common. But here’s the thing you’ll have to remember: if you’re pregnant, it won’t matter what day your dr has you test! If it shows negative that day, then AF doesn’t show, take another test!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

So I've been spending extra money to order tests that are labelled 10miu. 

Anyone have equal luck with 25miu? Considering the box of 100 pregmates but I'm just so hesitant to believe they can actually predict early like they claim since first response is 12miu or less. 

Thoughts?


----------



## JAJuly2013

Hi All, I would like to join! My AF is due August 1st so I might start testing the end of july around the 28th. FX'd!


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAJuly2013 said:


> Hi All, I would like to join! My AF is due August 1st so I might start testing the end of july around the 28th. FX'd!

Good luck :dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

tbfromlv said:


> 10dpo (possibly 9dpo) and bfn. So bummed.

Still early yet sweet. Ive never gotten a BFP b4 10dpo and even then it was faint. Still time yet hon 



Nixnax said:


> Thats a good LP length, mine is only 12 days. I'm 13DPO tomorrow so I think AF will arrive. All tests are BFN, so my hope has now disappeared. I'd definitely go with femometer for this month.

I think a 12 day LP is fine hon. Isn't the normal range between 12 and 17? 
Urghhh im so sorry about the BFNs. 
Ure not out until the :witch: shows hon. Im still keeping it crossed for you. 
Thanks ive not used the femometer app b4 so its new. 
Hopfullly FF will confirm soon. 



PinkCupcakes said:


> I’m so nervous, my fertility doc wants the 28th to be my official test date, and I’m 6DPO and 8DPT, think it would even show then if I am? I’m scared the line isn’t going to come back...

Awww hon I really do hope u get ure BFP. U cud always test a bit later if u don't feel ready hon. Keeping it crossed for you. 



MrS. MaBrEy said:


> So I've been spending extra money to order tests that are labelled 10miu.
> 
> Anyone have equal luck with 25miu? Considering the box of 100 pregmates but I'm just so hesitant to believe they can actually predict early like they claim since first response is 12miu or less.
> 
> Thoughts?

Hi hon. With my son i used cheap 25mlU strip tests. They were shop brought. 
When negative they were stark white. But 10dpo i noticed a shadow line. Was v v v faint. 
Hubby cudnt see it. 
Next day another shadow but more notable. 
Got hubby to buy some frer and got a clear BFP at 11dpo. 
At 12dpo the 25mlU test had a very faint but there pink line. 


JAJuly2013 said:


> Hi All, I would like to join! My AF is due August 1st so I might start testing the end of july around the 28th. FX'd!

Hiya welcome to the group 
Good luck hon.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

So I did an evening test after hours of holding and there’s a line, it’s most likely still my lingering trigger shot. Top is from yesterday afternoon., middle is today afternoon and bottom is now




Compare to a photo in whole


----------



## Cewsbaby

PinkCupcakes said:


> So I did an evening test after hours of holding and there’s a line, it’s most likely still my lingering trigger shot. Top is from yesterday afternoon., middle is today afternoon and bottom is now
> 
> View attachment 1084811
> 
> 
> 
> Compare to a photo in whole
> View attachment 1084812


I don't know... that bottom test looks a smidge darker than the first 2 tests! GL


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Pink I agree with cew. That bottom test is darker! Can't wait to see the mornings test. 

Living vicariously! :-=:smug: since I'm only 3dpo and no tests in the house!


----------



## Cewsbaby

So mad at myself... even though Im 100% sure Im not pregnant this cycle I took a test and it has the faintest line ever, the kind that makes you scream line eye, and now of course I want to go pee on another one even though I know its 99% likely a false +. The only reason I took a test is because my breasts hurt and that's only been when I have been pregnant. I never get sore boobs. 

After my last loss I only want to see obvious pink lines. UGH


----------



## Nixnax

Cewsbaby said:


> So mad at myself... even though Im 100% sure Im not pregnant this cycle I took a test and it has the faintest line ever, the kind that makes you scream line eye, and now of course I want to go pee on another one even though I know its 99% likely a false +. The only reason I took a test is because my breasts hurt and that's only been when I have been pregnant. I never get sore boobs.
> 
> After my last loss I only want to see obvious pink lines. UGH

I'm doing the exact same thing. AF is due today. All test BFN... why am I still testing? Driving myself around the twist. Hugs hun


----------



## Deethehippy

Cewsbaby and Nixnax - there’s no harm in testing if you’ve got tests to spare..it puts your mind at rest rather than wondering I find. I test from 6 DPO until AF literally. You never know.

FF says I’m 9 DPO today but I suspect 8....will test again with SMU in a while. Nothing much to report except some boob soreness that I always get. I wish my nipples hurt lol that has always been a sign for me. No sign of an implantation dip on my chart so not feeling very hopeful.


----------



## PerthLady91

Morning all!
I’m 4/5dpo today! Slight breast tenderness but I seem to get that always. Got a spot on my chin and a bloody mountain growing on my forehead! I normally get spotty just before af but that’s not due for a while so this is quite early! Had a whopper of a tension headache last night, sore eyes and tinnitus but I have suffered from IIH in the past and get it occasionally so not reading too much in to that. Slept awful last night, lots of tossing and turning and felt like I was awake most of the night. Had some strange pulling sensation at my pant line in bed last night, may have been imagining it and couldn’t feel it when I moved position but I’ve certainly never noticed that before! Current plan is still to wait and test on Monday but I know that won’t happen! 
I was googling last night to find what symptoms could happen before implantation - I keep trying not to obsess but I just can’t help it!


----------



## 3 girlies

Wow I've missed loads. 

Pinkcupcake that test looks darker to me!

I think I've ovulated now, or will today anyway. So painful this month!!! We have covered all bases & will again tonight (sounds like I'm in a war or something not ttc :rofl: ) 

Picking up our kitten on saturday, my kids are at their dads this weekend so they are moaning :haha: but will be nice for him to settle in without the madness of 4 kids for 2 days. Plus I get him to myself :haha: 

Any more tests dee?


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> Wow I've missed loads.
> 
> Pinkcupcake that test looks darker to me!
> 
> I think I've ovulated now, or will today anyway. So painful this month!!! We have covered all bases & will again tonight (sounds like I'm in a war or something not ttc :rofl: )
> 
> Picking up our kitten on saturday, my kids are at their dads this weekend so they are moaning :haha: but will be nice for him to settle in without the madness of 4 kids for 2 days. Plus I get him to myself :haha:
> 
> Any more tests dee?

I’ll be doing some shortly, just getting the kids up and breakfasted :)


----------



## Deethehippy

So nothing on today’s tests and the OPK is the same - all BFN. (Excuse the state of this first strip..I ripped it out of the case with wet hands still from washing them) Even though Fertility Friend says I am 9 DPO I really think I am 8 DPO so know it’s early still. I’ve never had a BFP before 10 DPO even with my chemical so trying to keep the hope alive. Should know by Friday I think. Hope my temp stays up tomorrow. Thinking today could be implantation day so will try to take it easy as I can.

Hope everyone is ok. :)


----------



## PerthLady91

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Hi Everyone, just joined today! I’m in my TWW and feeling so impatient. It’s our 3rd month of trying and haven’t told anyone yet so feel like I need to talk about it other than to my OH! Good luck everyone :)


----------



## Deethehippy

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Hi Everyone, just joined today! I’m in my TWW and feeling so impatient. It’s our 3rd month of trying and haven’t told anyone yet so feel like I need to talk about it other than to my OH! Good luck everyone :)

Good luck to you..when will you be testing? It’s so hard waiting and wondering.

I swear I see a faint line on the big strip but way after time so probably an indent and you can't see it on a picture. Will keep testing!


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Deethehippy said:


> Good luck to you..when will you be testing? It’s so hard waiting and wondering.
> 
> I swear I see a faint line on the big strip but way after time so probably an indent and you can't see it on a picture. Will keep testing!
> 
> View attachment 1084823

When are you expecting AF? I’m expecting AF on 30th July! I’ve not done a pregnancy test yet but I’ve bought a couple this month and if I’m getting some symptoms or I’m late I might give it a go! Trying to avoid getting too caught up with it all but then again I’m on here!


----------



## Deethehippy

WannaBMamma7 said:


> When are you expecting AF? I’m expecting AF on 30th July! I’ve not done a pregnancy test yet but I’ve bought a couple this month and if I’m getting some symptoms or I’m late I might give it a go! Trying to avoid getting too caught up with it all but then again I’m on here!

Im expecting it on the 28th but I always test from 6DPO until AF because I am just crazy (and hopeful!)


----------



## doggylover

So my OPK still isn’t positive today. The wondfo is close but not, and the IC is not close imo. 
WHAT IS GOING ON WITH MY OVARIES?!?


----------



## 3 girlies

Dee I thought I saw a line on that test too. Fingers crossed.

My opk didnt get any darker than the one I posted the other day but I know I've ovulated today, well I'm pretty sure I have :shrug: time will tell I guess. Going to say tomorrow will be 1dpo for me.


----------



## Deethehippy

doggylover said:


> So my OPK still isn’t positive today. The wondfo is close but not, and the IC is not close imo.
> WHAT IS GOING ON WITH MY OVARIES?!?
> 
> View attachment 1084827

Are you using strong pee? FMU/SMU? I can never get a positive at any time of the day except morning pee.


----------



## doggylover

SMU, around 11am and I don’t actually think I drank anything this morning so pretty concentrated.


----------



## Nixnax

@Deethehippy I see a little something. Got everything crossed for you

@doggylover I only get full positives after 5pm on mine


----------



## LuvallmyH

2dpo:coffee::coffee:

Did you know they make pink dye cbe?! Saw someone over in pregnancy test section had one. Of course I had to order 4 lol. 

I’m sorry for the bfns, hpt & opk. 

Dee I see a shadow.


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> @Deethehippy I see a little something. Got everything crossed for you
> 
> @doggylover I only get full positives after 5pm on mine

I’ve been doing a second one around 4.30-5pm as well! 
I think my insides are broken ](*,)


----------



## WannaBMamma7

PerthLady91 said:


> Morning all!
> I’m 4/5dpo today! Slight breast tenderness but I seem to get that always. Got a spot on my chin and a bloody mountain growing on my forehead! I normally get spotty just before af but that’s not due for a while so this is quite early! Had a whopper of a tension headache last night, sore eyes and tinnitus but I have suffered from IIH in the past and get it occasionally so not reading too much in to that. Slept awful last night, lots of tossing and turning and felt like I was awake most of the night. Had some strange pulling sensation at my pant line in bed last night, may have been imagining it and couldn’t feel it when I moved position but I’ve certainly never noticed that before! Current plan is still to wait and test on Monday but I know that won’t happen!
> I was googling last night to find what symptoms could happen before implantation - I keep trying not to obsess but I just can’t help it!

Sorry I’m just reading some of the previous posts! I’m 6 dpo and I feel like I’ve really been tossing and turning the last couple nights!

What happens with your skin if you are pregnant? Last month I lost all hope because my skin was getting bad a good few days before but I don’t know if it will be any different if I am pregnant? 

I think I’ve read every link on google about symptoms before AF even though I know I might not show any ... doesn’t stop me reading them!


----------



## PerthLady91

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Sorry I’m just reading some of the previous posts! I’m 6 dpo and I feel like I’ve really been tossing and turning the last couple nights!
> 
> What happens with your skin if you are pregnant? Last month I lost all hope because my skin was getting bad a good few days before but I don’t know if it will be any different if I am pregnant?
> 
> I think I’ve read every link on google about symptoms before AF even though I know I might not show any ... doesn’t stop me reading them!

Haha it’s amazing how much we obsess and read everything and it doesn’t help either way until we test! Bring on BFPs for us hopefully! 
Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Sun_Rain_5

Hi everyone. How are you all? 

Does anyone know what my lmp would be considered as if I had a miscarriage on the 3rd July? We started TTC a week after the bleeding started.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Need an opinion. So my tests were pretty stark white yesterday and today I am 9DPT 7DPO and there’s a line again! Still lingering trigger or BFP??? No editing done to the photo


----------



## tdog

PinkCupcakes said:


> Need an opinion. So my tests were pretty stark white yesterday and today I am 9DPT 7DPO and there’s a line again! Still lingering trigger or BFP??? No editing done to the photo
> 
> View attachment 1084832

Oh I definitely see that if they went stark white I'd say :bfp: I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## PinkCupcakes

tdog said:


> Oh I definitely see that if they went stark white I'd say :bfp: I have everything crossed for you xx

You really think so?!?! 7DPO, isn’t that a bit early though?! Although I did have TWO eggs that dropped, maybe twins!? Ah I’m so anxious to see if it is or not


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Here’s maybe a little better photo?!


----------



## 3 girlies

Omg deffo looks alot darker now


----------



## PinkCupcakes

3 girlies said:


> Omg deffo looks alot darker now

Really? You think so? I thought so too but I don’t want to get my hopes up!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I agree, that does look darker :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

It's darker pink! *squee!!!!* :bunny:


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Bevziibubble said:


> I agree, that does look darker :)

Really? Oh I sure hope so! I’m nervous! I keep thinking maybe it’s just lingering trigger messing with me!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> It's darker squee!!!!:bunny:

Really?!? I keep thinking it’s just lingering trigger messing with my head


----------



## PerthLady91

PinkCupcakes said:


> Need an opinion. So my tests were pretty stark white yesterday and today I am 9DPT 7DPO and there’s a line again! Still lingering trigger or BFP??? No editing done to the photo
> 
> View attachment 1084832

I can definitely see the line on the last one too and the one before looks stark white! Hopefully that’s a great sign... could be twins! :) xx


----------



## PinkCupcakes

PerthLady91 said:


> I can definitely see the line on the last one too and the one before looks stark white! Hopefully that’s a great sign... could be twins! :) xx

Oh I sure hope it is twins!!! Omg! I did have two mature follicles according to my US! Doc was convinced both would drop with the trigger shot!


----------



## PerthLady91

PinkCupcakes said:


> Oh I sure hope it is twins!!! Omg! I did have two mature follicles according to my US! Doc was convinced both would drop with the trigger shot!

Wow how amazingly exciting! Can’t wait to stalk the rest of your tests!! <3


----------



## PinkCupcakes

PerthLady91 said:


> Wow how amazingly exciting! Can’t wait to stalk the rest of your tests!! <3

Haha thanks you! I’m just not sure I believe this test yet! I keep thinking it’s just the trigger but yesterday’s tests were white! Ahhh


----------



## Alligator

I think it looks darker @PinkCupcakes!! Also with a day of stark whites, it seems a good sign! Test again?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Alligator said:


> I think it looks darker @PinkCupcakes!! Also with a day of stark whites, it seems a good sign! Test again?

Eeee! Thanks! Should I do a FRER just to see?!


----------



## PerthLady91

PinkCupcakes said:


> Eeee! Thanks! Should I do a FRER just to see?!

Yes! :test:


----------



## Alligator

CD11 and lower temp again this am. My body just doesn’t wake at consistent times anymore! I woke up at 4:50 today and usually test at 5:30-6. So annoying. 

didn’t BD this morning as my husband is in a total mood. He struggles with anxiety and depression and really getting in his own head yesterday and today. He’s been doing well for a couple months but struggling lately. I’m anxious it will continue and he’ll struggle even more! He tends to drink more when he’s depressed and I don’t want that. Ugh. Hoping he snaps out of it somewhat and uses his good coping skills! 

I think it’s ok to skip today - I probably won’t O til the weekend anyway.


----------



## Alligator

PinkCupcakes said:


> Eeee! Thanks! Should I do a FRER just to see?!

Yes!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

PerthLady91 said:


> Yes! :test:

Ah I’m so nervous to! I’ll have to pick one up after work today!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Alligator said:


> CD11 and lower temp again this am. My body just doesn’t wake at consistent times anymore! I woke up at 4:50 today and usually test at 5:30-6. So annoying.
> 
> didn’t BD this morning as my husband is in a total mood. He struggles with anxiety and depression and really getting in his own head yesterday and today. He’s been doing well for a couple months but struggling lately. I’m anxious it will continue and he’ll struggle even more! He tends to drink more when he’s depressed and I don’t want that. Ugh. Hoping he snaps out of it somewhat and uses his good coping skills!
> 
> I think it’s ok to skip today - I probably won’t O til the weekend anyway.

Aww anxiety and depression really suck, I also suffer from both of them! When I have an episode of them it really is hard to snap out of it sometimes but I do eventually! Maybe help him out by rubbing his back or getting him his favorite food?


----------



## tdog

@PinkCupcakes eeeek so excited for you :) can't wait to see the next test xx


----------



## PinkCupcakes

tdog said:


> @PinkCupcakes eeeek so excited for you :) can't wait to see the next test xx

Thank you! I’m so nervous!


----------



## Sun_Rain_5

Hi everyone, I've come over from the June testing group. I had a miscarriage on the 3rd July. I was roughly 5-6 weeks. Me and my husband started TTC the moment the bleeding stopped about 2 weeks ago now. I got a beta HCG done yesterday morning and I was told it is 7. They said below 5 is classed as negative so I hope it's the start of a new pregnancy. All my tests were stark negative since two days after the bleeding started. I tested last week and there wasnt even a hint of a line so I'm going to get a FRER to check over the weekend. Anyone experienced a miscarriage with positive stories about conceiving the month after it?


----------



## tbfromlv

PinkCupcakes said:


> Here’s maybe a little better photo?!
> 
> View attachment 1084833

It does look darker. Were they all taken with fmu? 7dpo is a bit early considering an embryo is just barely hatching at 4-6 dpo BUT definitely still possible! Especially if both implanted!! Eek! FXd so hard for you! Test again!


----------



## tbfromlv

Sun_Rain_5 said:


> Hi everyone, I've come over from the June testing group. I had a miscarriage on the 3rd July. I was roughly 5-6 weeks. Me and my husband started TTC the moment the bleeding stopped about 2 weeks ago now. I got a beta HCG done yesterday morning and I was told it is 7. They said below 5 is classed as negative so I hope it's the start of a new pregnancy. All my tests were stark negative since two days after the bleeding started. I tested last week and there wasnt even a hint of a line so I'm going to get a FRER to check over the weekend. Anyone experienced a miscarriage with positive stories about conceiving the month after it?

I hope this is a new pregnancy!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

tbfromlv said:


> It does look darker. Were they all taken with fmu? 7dpo is a bit early considering an embryo is just barely hatching at 4-6 dpo BUT definitely still possible! Especially if both implanted!! Eek! FXd so hard for you! Test again!

Yes all these in this photo are FMU! Ah I’m nervous


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## tbfromlv

PinkCupcakes said:


> Yes all these in this photo are FMU! Ah I’m nervous

Ahh can’t wait for your next test!!!!


----------



## Nixnax

Oh @PinkCupcakes I see it, good luck


----------



## jellybeanxx

@PinkCupcakes that definitely looks darker. Keeping everything crossed for your next test!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Ahh thanks ladies! I’m so nervous! I keep thinking it’s just the trigger shot messing with me!


----------



## Deethehippy

Pinkcupcakes - everything crossed for your next tests! Twins is the best 

Alligator - I hope your husband is alright and it's just a temporary blip for him...anxiety is horrible..I get some of that...can just come out of nowhere too.


----------



## PerthLady91

Sun_Rain_5 said:


> Hi everyone, I've come over from the June testing group. I had a miscarriage on the 3rd July. I was roughly 5-6 weeks. Me and my husband started TTC the moment the bleeding stopped about 2 weeks ago now. I got a beta HCG done yesterday morning and I was told it is 7. They said below 5 is classed as negative so I hope it's the start of a new pregnancy. All my tests were stark negative since two days after the bleeding started. I tested last week and there wasnt even a hint of a line so I'm going to get a FRER to check over the weekend. Anyone experienced a miscarriage with positive stories about conceiving the month after it?

Yes! I had a MC in 2012 and conceived with my son immediately after, no issues and he just turned 7 last week <3 I always think it was my body’s trial run to get ready to carry him! At least I hope so, I had a chemical last month so hoping the same will happen this time around. 
Sorry for your MC xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

I just tested with one of those pipette dropper pregnancy tests and BFN, couldn't look any whiter if it tried. Guess any shadows I saw this morning were nothing after all. Tomorrow I will do a bunch more tests at 9/10 DPO.


----------



## PerthLady91

Anyone who has had BFPs recently etc - did anyone track their CP? It was high and soft last night but high and firm today and I’m worrying it means I’m out (pathetic, I know) but anyone with BFPs can you shed any light? I’m only 4-5 dpo so need to get a grip really haha


----------



## FTale

Alligator: Hugs. I'm sorry and I hope he finds time to destress. When my hubby looks to be teetering on the edge I cut back on ttc anything until I absolutely need him (bd) And I have to be sooooo nonchalant about it. But most importantly I try to make sure he knows his happiness is very important to me and make sure to pay special attention to him. Guys hold so much in on the norm and when it starts to show that they are coming apart a lil...its time to scooby doo...or just back away a bit...lol...but in all seriousness. I got everything crossed that you O right in time with bd and can't relax ( well you know what I mean) during the tww knowing you got a shot in at that eggy. Hugs


Dee: We are so in sync with our cycle. I know for sure on Wednesday at 10 or 11dpo (which is it? I dunno) if I will be preggo or not. I'm testing bfn too today on all my cheapies but only 8 or 9 dpo. I've settled in with suspecting its not going to happen this cycle BUT won't stop me from testing. I hope the test with the faint line on it gets darker for you! Hugs

Pink: That line is darker! FX it just keeps on getting darker!!

Sun: Very sorry for you loss. Hugs Hope its the start of a new pregancy. And it took about 4 wks for my hcg to get low enough for me to ovulate and I think it was in the two hundreds area.

AFM.....just waiting for 9dpo to get here so I can confirm yay or nay. I would know what dpo I am but I ovulated at 1130pm on cd15....well the pain started at that time but didn't end till about 6am when I took motrin...ovulation was rough. So I don't know if I count cd15 or cd16 as O day. I did not temp because I was writhing around in pain. On cd 17 my temp was very high so I knew I had ovulated but don't know if it rose on the cd 16 or just cd17.....rofl...my brain is crossed now. Oh, only a matter of hours till I test and find out anyone.

Oh and my opks have been stark white negative since 6dpo and today at 8 or 9 they finally started getting a little color to the test line. So my second surge has started....how will this end?? Will keep you all posted...sorry I don't post much and most likely missed some of us on here but I read everything. I will post my morning's test. Hugs


----------



## Deethehippy

FTale said:


> Alligator: Hugs. I'm sorry and I hope he finds time to destress. When my hubby looks to be teetering on the edge I cut back on ttc anything until I absolutely need him (bd) And I have to be sooooo nonchalant about it. But most importantly I try to make sure he knows his happiness is very important to me and make sure to pay special attention to him. Guys hold so much in on the norm and when it starts to show that they are coming apart a lil...its time to scooby doo...or just back away a bit...lol...but in all seriousness. I got everything crossed that you O right in time with bd and can't relax ( well you know what I mean) during the tww knowing you got a shot in at that eggy. Hugs
> 
> 
> Dee: We are so in sync with our cycle. I know for sure on Wednesday at 10 or 11dpo (which is it? I dunno) if I will be preggo or not. I'm testing bfn too today on all my cheapies but only 8 or 9 dpo. I've settled in with suspecting its not going to happen this cycle BUT won't stop me from testing. I hope the test with the faint line on it gets darker for you! Hugs
> 
> Pink: That line is darker! FX it just keeps on getting darker!!
> 
> Sun: Very sorry for you loss. Hugs Hope its the start of a new pregancy. And it took about 4 wks for my hcg to get low enough for me to ovulate and I think it was in the two hundreds area.
> 
> AFM.....just waiting for 9dpo to get here so I can confirm yay or nay. I would know what dpo I am but I ovulated at 1130pm on cd15....well the pain started at that time but didn't end till about 6am when I took motrin...ovulation was rough. So I don't know if I count cd15 or cd16 as O day. I did not temp because I was writhing around in pain. On cd 17 my temp was very high so I knew I had ovulated but don't know if it rose on the cd 16 or just cd17.....rofl...my brain is crossed now. Oh, only a matter of hours till I test and find out anyone.
> 
> Oh and my opks have been stark white negative since 6dpo and today at 8 or 9 they finally started getting a little color to the test line. So my second surge has started....how will this end?? Will keep you all posted...sorry I don't post much and most likely missed some of us on here but I read everything. I will post my morning's test. Hugs

I just feel so out getting BFN's but praying things can turn around for both of us tomorrow or the next day :hugs:


----------



## Cewsbaby

So this mornings test was negative so Im pretty confident that I am out this month. Not too upset as we weren't really trying but I was hopeful it would happen anyways so I wouldn't have to wait until next month. 

Pink, I would say start of your BFP! I had lines with DS1 at 8DPO and DS2 at 6DPO so its definitely possible. GL and I can't wait to see your next test.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Pink cupcakes

Im with all the other ladies the bottom test is definitely darker. Oh my gosh I've literally got everything crossed for you hon.


SunRain
Im so sorry to hear about ure loss hon.
I had a second chemical unfortunately last cycle. Not sure why ive had 2 in the space if 3 cycles but oh well.
Welcome back to the group. Hoping ure blood results are detecting a new pregnancy.

Good luck Dee dee u know im rooting for you my main womom.

Also rooting for everyone on here.

AFM.
I have no idea where I am or whats going on.
Femometer sayjng I am 7dpo
Temp is still up but guess what.
FF still has not confirmed.
I am so confused.

Still having the breast tenderness in only the right boob but only very slightly not bad.

Feck knows where I am or whats going on.
I'll add my chart again. Im sure ure all sick of looking at my weird chart by now. But does anyone think I may be having a inovultory cycle?
Sure my temps wud be lower if O hasn't happened. Urghhh im so confused and fed up of being in Limbo. Am I 7dpo like Femometer says. Urghhhhh:shrug:
If i have O on cd 10 like femometer says my AF is due 30th or 31st July. This no ovulation being confirmed is sending me balmy :brat:


----------



## FTale

Cewsbaby said:


> So this mornings test was negative so Im pretty confident that I am out this month. Not too upset as we weren't really trying but I was hopeful it would happen anyways so I wouldn't have to wait until next month.
> 
> Pink, I would say start of your BFP! I had lines with DS1 at 8DPO and DS2 at 6DPO so its definitely possible. GL and I can't wait to see your next test.

Big Hugs ....I feel yeah. Sending you babydust!!


----------



## FTale

Sugger this is the cycle of 'where the hell am I?' I usually always know but nope. So you are not alone and I'm praying whereever you are at its a healthy bfp. Hugs


----------



## doggylover

PinkCupcakes said:


> Here’s maybe a little better photo?!
> 
> View attachment 1084833

the one before is totally white and today’s definitely looks like the start of something!!! More tests ASAP!!!! Good luck x

afm: evening opks are definitely negative. So have I had my surge? Who tf knows. I just wish this cycle would end so a proper one can start. Feel so cheated this first cycle ttc has been so strange.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## PerthLady91

Sorry to all those who are out or feeling low :( ttc is so hard!


----------



## FTale

doggylover said:


> the one before is totally white and today’s definitely looks like the start of something!!! More tests ASAP!!!! Good luck x
> 
> afm: evening opks are definitely negative. So have I had my surge? Who tf knows. I just wish this cycle would end so a proper one can start. Feel so cheated this first cycle ttc has been so strange.

OMG....right....sorry. I honestly bought more opks because I don't trust the ones I used that said I O. I'm having to go by body feeling and bbt. The opks really didn't look important at all till like 3hrs or so before my ovaries started exploding. Its like they were stale or something. I'll be peeing on the new opks an comparing them to the old ones as soon as they get here in the mail today. I bet the old ones just are sensitive.

What dpo do you think you are on if you ovulated?


----------



## doggylover

FTale said:


> OMG....right....sorry. I honestly bought more opks because I don't trust the ones I used that said I O. I'm having to go by body feeling and bbt. The opks really didn't look important at all till like 3hrs or so before my ovaries started exploding. Its like they were stale or something. I'll be peeing on the new opks an comparing them to the old ones as soon as they get here in the mail today. I bet the old ones just are sensitive.
> 
> What dpo do you think you are on if you ovulated?

I bought some wondfos this week because my old ones were just crap even the control line was hardly visible, so the test one was super hard to figure out some days. The wondfos are much clearer, and I’ve been doing both together. 

I don’t know if I have Ov yet. Technically I should have done 11 days ago and today should be AF but I had no symptoms back then and I have a few more now so I’m hoping the next day or two. But at this point I’m just [-([-([-( done with this cycle. 

it makes me feel bad complaining as I’ve 3 lovely kids I’ve conceived naturally and I know so many people who would love to have that.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Ahh thanks ladies! I’m so anxious I wish I could get a 100% clear answer now lol


----------



## FTale

Doggylover: When you want a baby you want a baby. Your desire to have one more, two more....is your right. :hugs:

I would keep testing until bfp or AF shows. If it goes too long, can you see a doc to find out if you need assistance in getting a new cycle going?

I got the new opks in the mail and compared to the walmart opk and complete difference (same urine just now not fmu or anything). Easy at Home is so much darker and clearer. So I'm def gearing up for a second estrogen surge. Ugh.


----------



## tbfromlv

@Suggerhoney that is soo weird that you haven’t gotten CH. but with your temps being up in normal post O range and staying there, I think that confirms it. Just strange that FF is doing that. 

afm 10/11dpo today and looking still bfn. I usually only test with wondfos but I got some pregmates based on some of your suggestions. I like that they are bigger but it seems like every one of them has a notch taken out of them and it makes it really difficult to look for a faint line lol but bonus-I opened one and there were two sticks inside! I hoped that was lucky and it would show BFP but no.. :haha:


----------



## Suggerhoney

FTale said:


> Sugger this is the cycle of 'where the hell am I?' I usually always know but nope. So you are not alone and I'm praying whereever you are at its a healthy bfp. Hugs


Man its so bloody frustrating.
I've been told femometer is very accurate so maybe I shud just go with that?


----------



## PerthLady91

Suggerhoney said:


> Man its so bloody frustrating.
> I've been told femometer is very accurate so maybe I shud just go with that?
> View attachment 1084842

I’ve been going with Femometer throughout ttc the past 4 cycles and feel very impressed with it. I don’t have a BFP yet but it feels super professional!


----------



## doggylover

FTale said:


> Doggylover: When you want a baby you want a baby. Your desire to have one more, two more....is your right. :hugs:
> 
> I would keep testing until bfp or AF shows. If it goes too long, can you see a doc to find out if you need assistance in getting a new cycle going?
> 
> I got the new opks in the mail and compared to the walmart opk and complete difference (same urine just now not fmu or anything). Easy at Home is so much darker and clearer. So I'm def gearing up for a second estrogen surge. Ugh.
> 
> View attachment 1084841

Thanks you so much :hugs: yes if this weirdness continues next cycle I’ll get on to the dr. But hopefully my insides will settle down again! It’s crazy the difference in those opks. So hard to know what to believe when some are so different. 



tbfromlv said:


> @Suggerhoney that is soo weird that you haven’t gotten CH. but with your temps being up in normal post O range and staying there, I think that confirms it. Just strange that FF is doing that.
> 
> afm 10/11dpo today and looking still bfn. I usually only test with wondfos but I got some pregmates based on some of your suggestions. I like that they are bigger but it seems like every one of them has a notch taken out of them and it makes it really difficult to look for a faint line lol but bonus-I opened one and there were two sticks inside! I hoped that was lucky and it would show BFP but no.. :haha:

Two in one has to be a lucky sign... maybe you’re gearing up for twins?!?


----------



## Deethehippy

Doggylover - I think OPK's and temps and all the gadgets are good but sometimes can just confuse the hell out of us too. I am lucky in that I tend to get obvious fertile CM so I like to rely on that and increased sex drive as much as the OPK's...I try and let nature guide me as much as possible. I really hope you have caught the egg or have some swimmers lined up ready.

I am sooooooo tired today and my boobs hurt....probably means absolutely nothing but I wish it meant something.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Deethehippy fingers crossed! :)


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> Doggylover - I think OPK's and temps and all the gadgets are good but sometimes can just confuse the hell out of us too. I am lucky in that I tend to get obvious fertile CM so I like to rely on that and increased sex drive as much as the OPK's...I try and let nature guide me as much as possible. I really hope you have caught the egg or have some swimmers lined up ready.
> 
> I am sooooooo tired today and my boobs hurt....probably means absolutely nothing but I wish it meant something.

Everything crossed for you! 

One of my big symptoms that Ov is coming is my skin breaking out which it has done the last few days -thank goodness for face masks in public now hey?! Small bonus!


----------



## PerthLady91

So most of my ICs arrived.... I now have 97 tests in the house! This month is our last month trying until January 2021! I think I went a bit OTT! Haha 

May have to start testing early purely for tracking scientifically - and using up some of these! Haha!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

PerthLady91 said:


> So most of my ICs arrived.... I now have 97 tests in the house! This month is our last month trying until January 2021! I think I went a bit OTT! Haha
> 
> May have to start testing early purely for tracking scientifically - and using up some of these! Haha!!!
> 
> View attachment 1084845

Nice stash! :D


----------



## Deethehippy

PerthLady91 said:


> So most of my ICs arrived.... I now have 97 tests in the house! This month is our last month trying until January 2021! I think I went a bit OTT! Haha
> 
> May have to start testing early purely for tracking scientifically - and using up some of these! Haha!!!
> 
> View attachment 1084845

I often wonder what the people packing up my Amazon orders must think - all I do is order pregnancy tests each month :rofl:


----------



## Alligator

Thanks for the kind words ladies - been a challenging day with my toddler too (I’m off work this week and kept her home) so I’m just feeling down. Hoping my husband is ok, I know it’s not easy to snap out of for him but it’s so hard on all of us when he’s like that. 

to make it worse I just got a near positive OPK! Too early???? It was a massive hold, probably 6-7 hours for SMU. I went out this am and was definitely dehydrated. Going to test again in a couple hours to see if it’s still surging. Of course we didn’t DTD this am and hubby is going to workout tonight so he won’t even be able to after our daughter goes to sleep (then he’ll probably be too tired when he gets home!). Ugh! We did it yesterday and will try again tomorrow morning. Tests have been very clearly low/negative until this one.


----------



## Nixnax

PerthLady91 said:


> So most of my ICs arrived.... I now have 97 tests in the house! This month is our last month trying until January 2021! I think I went a bit OTT! Haha
> 
> May have to start testing early purely for tracking scientifically - and using up some of these! Haha!!!
> 
> View attachment 1084845

You are armed to the teeth... I love it :rofl:


----------



## doggylover

PerthLady91 said:


> So most of my ICs arrived.... I now have 97 tests in the house! This month is our last month trying until January 2021! I think I went a bit OTT! Haha
> 
> May have to start testing early purely for tracking scientifically - and using up some of these! Haha!!!
> 
> View attachment 1084845

Amazing stash! Hopefully you get them all saying the same thing :bfp: 



Alligator said:


> Thanks for the kind words ladies - been a challenging day with my toddler too (I’m off work this week and kept her home) so I’m just feeling down. Hoping my husband is ok, I know it’s not easy to snap out of for him but it’s so hard on all of us when he’s like that.
> 
> to make it worse I just got a near positive OPK! Too early???? It was a massive hold, probably 6-7 hours for SMU. I went out this am and was definitely dehydrated. Going to test again in a couple hours to see if it’s still surging. Of course we didn’t DTD this am and hubby is going to workout tonight so he won’t even be able to after our daughter goes to sleep (then he’ll probably be too tired when he gets home!). Ugh! We did it yesterday and will try again tomorrow morning. Tests have been very clearly low/negative until this one.
> 
> View attachment 1084847

I would say that’s a Not just close, but a positive! Hope you get to bd ASAP.


----------



## Nixnax

13 DPO today, AF was due but hasn't arrived. She normally arrives on the morning of 13dpo. I've got the same spotting that I've had since 9DPO. It's only on my cervix, it's not enough to reach toilet paper. Still getting BFN so almost willing AF to just come overnight so I can have a glass of wine and get over it. 

Good luck to everyone waiting to test, and big hugs to everyone having a rough time.


----------



## Alligator

doggylover said:


> Amazing stash! Hopefully you get them all saying the same thing :bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that’s a Not just close, but a positive! Hope you get to bd ASAP.

Ack! I thought we had days more! Ugh. Hopefully hubby will oblige before bed tonight. He’ll be home late after working out hahah. I want to try to forge the issue without forcing the issue lol. And then again tomorrow morning too hopefully. I had such better plans for timing to work better in a couple days and of course it happens when he’s struggling in a mood well nothing to do but test and try tonight.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Alligator said:


> Ack! I thought we had days more! Ugh. Hopefully hubby will oblige before bed tonight. He’ll be home late after working out hahah. I want to try to forge the issue without forcing the issue lol. And then again tomorrow morning too hopefully. I had such better plans for timing to work better in a couple days and of course it happens when he’s struggling in a mood well nothing to do but test and try tonight.


Fx!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Perth I have serious stash envy. I had a good one going last month but I have ONE Ic left after 100 were ordered :shy: my husband almost lost it. He told me I can order on Sunday, not before, and to only order enough for morning and night tests from 10-14dpo (hahaha he's crazy. I'm ordering 1000 if he messes with me :haha:. ) I set myself up though. I usually order "OPKs" every month even though 100 lasts like 4 cycles...this month I told the truth so I'd have to wait!


----------



## PerthLady91

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> Perth I have serious stash envy. I had a good one going last month but I have ONE Ic left after 100 were ordered :shy: my husband almost lost it. He told me I can order on Sunday, not before, and to only order enough for morning and night tests from 10-14dpo (hahaha he's crazy. I'm ordering 1000 if he messes with me :haha:. ) I set myself up though. I usually order "OPKs" every month even though 100 lasts like 4 cycles...this month I told the truth so I'd have to wait!

Haha hubby has not and probably will not see these! He’ll go mad if he does! I only pee like 4 times a day so even if I use one of each brand at every pee from 9 dpo (Sunday at best) then I’ll still have loads haha


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Omg so I did a FRER, keep I’m mind I’m 9DPT 7DPO... omg it’s even darker this afternoon after two hour hold, is this real?!?


----------



## Alligator

PinkCupcakes said:


> Omg so I did a FRER, keep I’m mind I’m 9DPT 7DPO... omg it’s even darker this afternoon after two hour hold, is this real?!?
> 
> View attachment 1084849

That looks very real!!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Here’s another photo bottom three are from right now


----------



## sweetchut

<3 <3 <3 Thanks for all the warm welcomes back! <3 <3 <3 

Trying not to obsess this time. I'm camping this weekend starting tomorrow so that should keep my POAS addiction at bay for at least a little while. I'm probably about 4 or 5DPO. Lots of lotiony CM today. Like, a weird and noticeable amount. And sore nipples since O day which I don't usually get.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Alligator said:


> That looks very real!!!

I just can’t believe my eyes!


----------



## WannaBMamma7

PinkCupcakes said:


> Here’s another photo bottom three are from right now
> 
> View attachment 1084850

Can definitely see a faint second line on the test! How exciting :)


----------



## 3 girlies

Bfp deffo pinkcupcakes so exciting


----------



## doggylover

@PinkCupcakes thats a great looking line!!! How exciting :happydance:


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I just can’t believe my eyes


----------



## CallieBear

@PinkCupcakes congrats!! How exciting!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

ahhh cupcake YES! Can't wait to see it in two days time! fingers crossed for lovely dark lines.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Thank you ladies! I just can’t believe my eyes! Today I’m having a weird cramping heavy feeling in my low abdomen.


----------



## Suggerhoney

PerthLady91 said:


> I’ve been going with Femometer throughout ttc the past 4 cycles and feel very impressed with it. I don’t have a BFP yet but it feels super professional!

Thank you so much hon. Ive been using ff for 6 cycles and ive never had to wait this long for confirmation.
I think im gonna go with femometer. Thank you for giving me hope hon.



doggylover said:


> Thanks you so much :hugs: yes if this weirdness continues next cycle I’ll get on to the dr. But hopefully my insides will settle down again! It’s crazy the difference in those opks. So hard to know what to believe when some are so different.
> 
> 
> 
> Two in one has to be a lucky sign... maybe you’re gearing up for twins?!?

Haha oh my goodness hon I wudnt know what to do with twins lol.
Funily enough tho my husband has twins in his family. Think there his cousins.
There are twins on my mums side to but there distant.
Gosh can u imagine lol I think my husband wud pass out if that happens lol.



Alligator said:


> Thanks for the kind words ladies - been a challenging day with my toddler too (I’m off work this week and kept her home) so I’m just feeling down. Hoping my husband is ok, I know it’s not easy to snap out of for him but it’s so hard on all of us when he’s like that.
> 
> to make it worse I just got a near positive OPK! Too early???? It was a massive hold, probably 6-7 hours for SMU. I went out this am and was definitely dehydrated. Going to test again in a couple hours to see if it’s still surging. Of course we didn’t DTD this am and hubby is going to workout tonight so he won’t even be able to after our daughter goes to sleep (then he’ll probably be too tired when he gets home!). Ugh! We did it yesterday and will try again tomorrow morning. Tests have been very clearly low/negative until this one.
> 
> View attachment 1084847

Good luck hon. I ovulated on either day 8 9 or 10. There are 2 ladies on here that O on CD10 and there pregnant. And another lady who O on CD 8 and she is pregnant so maybe early O isn't so bad.



Nixnax said:


> 13 DPO today, AF was due but hasn't arrived. She normally arrives on the morning of 13dpo. I've got the same spotting that I've had since 9DPO. It's only on my cervix, it's not enough to reach toilet paper. Still getting BFN so almost willing AF to just come overnight so I can have a glass of wine and get over it.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting to test, and big hugs to everyone having a rough time.

Fingers crossed its implantation spotting hon


PinkCupcakes said:


> Omg so I did a FRER, keep I’m mind I’m 9DPT 7DPO... omg it’s even darker this afternoon after two hour hold, is this real?!?
> 
> View attachment 1084849

Yay hon this is amazing. Praying they continue to darken. 

So ive had some mild queezyness the past few days. It goes away as soon as i eat. 
My right breast has been tender for 5 days. 
Also had a few mild dizzy spells 
I put a random low temp in on cd 5 and ff gave me dotty Cross hairs with O on cd8. 
I had positive opks on cd 8 and 9 so dont think O wud be aa early as that. 
I've took the temp our now hecause it wasnt accurate. 

Im going with Femometer app and sticking to day 10 ovulation and 7dpo.


I've been feeling a little sick the past few days but as soon as i eat it goes away and then comes back a few hours later. 
My right breast has been slightly tender on the top for 5 days. 
Don't want to symptom spot and get my hopes up. 
I've had a few dizzy spells to and been feeling sipper hot. 
My temps are 37+ now which is high. 
My normal temp us around 36.4. 

Way to early to test yet. 
Really hope these are good signs. 
Just dont want to get my hopes up. 

Had the odd little twinge in overies but nothing bad. 
No cramps or backache. 

Me and my husband dtd and he says it feels different up there . 
Like he said there was alot more feeling. 
Cm is mostly dry but did have some clear snotty stuff earlier and having some thin white cm.


----------



## danniemum2be

PinkCupcakes said:


> Omg so I did a FRER, keep I’m mind I’m 9DPT 7DPO... omg it’s even darker this afternoon after two hour hold, is this real?!?
> 
> View attachment 1084849

That looks amazingly real!!! Cant wait to see them get darker and darker xx


----------



## Alligator

My CM is creamy so I don’t know what’s up, it’s not fertile Cm so I’m confused? Just took another OPK after like a 3-4 hour hold (I’m dehydrated lol) and it’s not nearly as dark (definitely not darker than the control). Premom app has it as ‘high’ but not peak from my test earlier today. So perhaps my body is gearing up? I’ve talked hubby into it and told him when he’s home later this evening it’s super important hahah! and then tomorrow morning too - it’s so much easier to get it done in the AM and not have to stress getting it in later. Maybe I will O earlier this month? I O’d last cycle on CD15. I’m only CD11!

I don’t think either one is a clear positive? The first test I took was darker but I don’t know if it was darker than the control? This one isn’t! What is happening, body??


----------



## tdog

@PinkCupcakes yey I'd say that's definitely your :bfp: how exciting xx


----------



## PinkCupcakes

tdog said:


> @PinkCupcakes yey I'd say that's definitely your :bfp: how exciting xx

I sure hope so! I wish it was morning so I could test again. Lol


----------



## drudai

Alligator said:


> My CM is creamy so I don’t know what’s up, it’s not fertile Cm so I’m confused? Just took another OPK after like a 3-4 hour hold (I’m dehydrated lol) and it’s not nearly as dark (definitely not darker than the control). Premom app has it as ‘high’ but not peak from my test earlier today. So perhaps my body is gearing up? I’ve talked hubby into it and told him when he’s home later this evening it’s super important hahah! and then tomorrow morning too - it’s so much easier to get it done in the AM and not have to stress getting it in later. Maybe I will O earlier this month? I O’d last cycle on CD15. I’m only CD11!
> 
> I don’t think either one is a clear positive? The first test I took was darker but I don’t know if it was darker than the control? This one isn’t! What is happening, body??
> 
> View attachment 1084852

CP may be causing early O, I'd say that is normal.

I too had a + SMU OPK and now my evening one is lighter. :hugs2:


----------



## Alligator

drudai said:


> CP may be causing early O, I'd say that is normal.
> 
> I too had a + SMU OPK and now my evening one is lighter. :hugs2:
> 
> View attachment 1084854
> View attachment 1084855

Interesting! I just went pee and forgot to test haha. Stupid, will try again tonight before bed. Anxious and antsy now!


----------



## Alligator

Well this evenings test is negative and much lighter (OPK). It never got clearly darker than the control...? Ugh! I am hoping my temp will tell me something in a day or two. DTD tonight and will again in the morning just to cover us, is it possible to have a surge but not go positive yet?!


----------



## Alligator

Premom is predicting O tomorrow based on a ‘peak’ test earlier but i don’t think it was quite positive. Close, maybe... but not obvious! 

going to keep BDing until my temps rise! And probably through the weekend too. Just goes to show tracking is important to catch O, I would have missed it otherwise! If I do O tomorrow I feel good with yesterday, today and (hopefully, still has to happen but I’ve warned hubby lol) tomorrow! 

luckily he’s in a much better head space tonight.


----------



## Nixnax

Congrats @PinkCupcakes I think you have your :bfp:

AFM - AF arrived in full force this morning. CD1 is here. I will be buying a nice bottle of red this evening


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Nixnax I'm sorry AF arrived :(


----------



## 3 girlies

Officially in the 2ww now for me. So will start testing tomorrow :rofl: no seriously by 7dpo I cave so I'm glad I have 40 tests ready :haha:


----------



## 3 girlies

Sorry af arrived:hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

3 girlies said:


> Officially in the 2ww now for me. So will start testing tomorrow :rofl: no seriously by 7dpo I cave so I'm glad I have 40 tests ready :haha:



Good luck!!


----------



## 3 girlies

Thank you. Ovulation was really painful this month I'm not sure why. I can always tell when I ovulate as it hurts but I was in agony the last few days.


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Nixnax said:


> Congrats @PinkCupcakes I think you have your :bfp:
> 
> AFM - AF arrived in full force this morning. CD1 is here. I will be buying a nice bottle of red this evening

Sorry NixNax about AF. Enjoy your wine :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Pinkcupcakes - it’s looking good, can’t wait to see your tests get darker. How fabulous :)

Sugger - my CM is the same this cycle, hardly any of it and just a bit of clear. Maybe it’s a good sign for us? They do say every pregnancy is different. Rooting for you all the way.

Nixnax - so sorry for AF, it’s the worst feeling when it arrives and I’m sending you a big hug. Wishing August to be your month.

3girlies - sorry O was so painful, hopefully a fantastic egg was released (or two) and it’s a good thing.

I feel awful. I’ve hardly slept all night with a horrendous headache. I sometimes get a migraine right before AF but it’s still 5 days away so don’t think it’s that. I did get some new glasses so maybe it is that. I gave in and took paracetamol which has took the edge off (hate taking any meds ever) My temp has gone up today so hopefully AF isn’t going to arrive early. Is paracetamol ok in the TWW?? I will do my crazy testing later this morning.


----------



## 3 girlies

Paracetamol is fine. I'm on co cocodamol for stroke pain & that's ok but under consultant advice though. Hope your headache doesnt last too long,I get them alot but I have clots on my brain still so it's not nice.

Funny you mention twins, I'm an identical twin & so are my brothers & my twin was pregnant with identical twins last year but lost 1 during pregnancy. Think the chances of that are quite slim really so it's well strange. 

I need to get off my bottom & go & pick up my clexane from the chemist. I only have 3 injections left so really need to get the next months worth, I always seem to leave it till the last minute oops


----------



## FTale

Sorry Nix.Hugs

Alligator you can have a short surge that you dont catch on the stick. I would just bd every other day until you see s temp rise. Also, what time of day are you testing?

Dee I hope its just a reg headache. I hsvent had my normal af headache
Thought it was starting a second ago but nothing. Fx you feel better and I fo not know if that med is safe or not but if I get a migraine I have to do chewable motrin fast. Prayers for your tests later Hugs

3girlies I wish I know exactly what causes the pson. I am sorry you got it rougher than normal. Same here but I took clomid. I told hubby never shain lol...my stomach swelled so much. I thought i would butst. Fx for testing ss much as you like lol and welcome!

Afm havent tested. Purposely squirreled away fmu doen the toilet. Just cant handle the truth if its bfn just yet. Anyone else feeling out? 

Hugs


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> Paracetamol is fine. I'm on co cocodamol for stroke pain & that's ok but under consultant advice though. Hope your headache doesnt last too long,I get them alot but I have clots on my brain still so it's not nice.
> 
> Funny you mention twins, I'm an identical twin & so are my brothers & my twin was pregnant with identical twins last year but lost 1 during pregnancy. Think the chances of that are quite slim really so it's well strange.
> 
> I need to get off my bottom & go & pick up my clexane from the chemist. I only have 3 injections left so really need to get the next months worth, I always seem to leave it till the last minute oops

My girls are identical twins too :) I’m sorry your sister had a loss. You have identical brothers too? What are the odds of that?! They say identical twins are random but sometimes they do seem to occur in families so I don’t know. I love twins and would be thrilled if I ever got blessed with multiples again.


----------



## Deethehippy

FTale said:


> Sorry Nix.Hugs
> 
> Alligator you can have a short surge that you dont catch on the stick. I would just bd every other day until you see s temp rise. Also, what time of day are you testing?
> 
> Dee I hope its just a reg headache. I hsvent had my normal af headache
> Thought it was starting a second ago but nothing. Fx you feel better and I fo not know if that med is safe or not but if I get a migraine I have to do chewable motrin fast. Prayers for your tests later Hugs
> 
> 3girlies I wish I know exactly what causes the pson. I am sorry you got it rougher than normal. Same here but I took clomid. I told hubby never shain lol...my stomach swelled so much. I thought i would butst. Fx for testing ss much as you like lol and welcome!
> 
> Afm havent tested. Purposely squirreled away fmu doen the toilet. Just cant handle the truth if its bfn just yet. Anyone else feeling out?
> 
> Hugs

I’m feeling out too. Will test with SMU later but not feeling in a rush.


----------



## Stargirl1993

Guess I did ovulate! I was so worried it had failed even though I felt a few cramps some of my recent temps are taken earlier then normal.. 

I wanted to test tomorrow because it’s my birthday but I’ll only be 6dpo #-o I would love a late birthday positive pregnancy test would be the best birthday gift ever<3 I can’t see it happening tho but I can dream right? :)


----------



## doggylover

Sorry about AF @Nixnax 

to everyone who has just Ov, fingers crossed for you! 
And those waiting to test, good luck!

Afm: day 3 of close to positive OPKs. They are pretty much exactly the same as the last 2 days so no picture because no need to flog a dead horse. We didn’t Dtd last night because I’m just feeling a bit fed up, but will have to tonight just in case. I have been feel a bit crampy so maybe this is it gearing up now? 

I’ll be honest with you ladies, I did wonder this am if maybe the run of strong opks is actually because I am pregnant and I did Ov earlier in the cycle after all. I had all but convinced myself so I tested... obviously :bfn: 

does anyone else convince themselves of these things?


----------



## 3 girlies

I got my bfp with my last daughter at 7dpo but it was so faint but I'd deffo test anyway you might aswell lol.

Doggy lover mine never faded after I ovulated with my little boy. Theres a thread in the ovulation section but it was years ago so probably really far back now.


----------



## 3 girlies

Grrr the chemist have only just ordered my clexane they've have my prescription for 6 days & I have 3 injections left now. Useless! So I went to town for nothing basically. Hopefully they come tomorrow or I'll run out over the weekend


----------



## Deethehippy

Shaking like a leaf. I swear the cassette test has a line! The One Step and the Wondfro however do not? Because only one test does it has to be a evap right? This is the one that seemed to have a shadow yesterday..maybe they are just rubbish? Opinions please.


----------



## GemmaG

I can see a smidge of a line on the strip tests too!!! Surely that has to be a bfp on the cassette. My strip tests took ages to get a line when my others were positive!!


----------



## PerthLady91

Deethehippy said:


> Shaking like a leaf. I swear the cassette test has a line! The One Step and the Wondfro however do not? Because only one test does it has to be a evap right? This is the one that seemed to have a shadow yesterday..maybe they are just rubbish? Opinions please.
> 
> View attachment 1084869
> View attachment 1084870
> View attachment 1084871

I can see a line on the purple one in the second photo particularly and also the green handled strip one!! How many DPO are you? Fingers crossed <3


----------



## Deethehippy

PerthLady91 said:


> I can see a line on the purple one in the second photo particularly and also the green handled strip one!! How many DPO are you? Fingers crossed <3

The green one is an OPK...I was just using them up lol I am 9DPO by my calculations and 10DPO according to Fertilty Friend app.

Trying not to my hopes up.


----------



## doggylover

Something is definitely catching my eye on the cassette test, @Deethehippy fingers crossed!


----------



## Stargirl1993

@Deethehippy i definitely see something! :dust:


----------



## tdog

@Deethehippy I see a line on the purple also on the ics fx'd for you xx


----------



## Nixnax

@Deethehippy I see a clear line. eek fingers crossed


----------



## Deethehippy

tdog said:


> @Deethehippy I see a line on the purple also on the ics fx'd for you xx

Thank you everyone. So scared to get hopeful. Will test some more tonight with the cheaps and definitely tomorrow morning. Will probably use a Clearblue tomorrow.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint! Good luck :)


----------



## 3 girlies

Omg yes I see it. They are the first ones to pick up my bfp both times. Usually bright white. I have a really good feeling about this.


----------



## Babymama21_B

Hey lovely’s I think I posted in the old thread!
Iv been away for a while decorating , TtC and bought our daughter two new fur baby’s (kittens) congratulations to eve gone with BFPs!!! 
Iv done a test today and I’d say I was 6dpo I’m unsure if this is a evap line or a positive line. It was my first sample in the morning too xxx


----------



## Babymama21_B

Lightning7 said:


> So I haven't caught up yet, but ladies LOOK! IM SEEING ANOTHER LINE! so the top test was day before yesterday that I am already posted, the bottom one was yesterdays, I didn't post it yesterday as I thought it was a dud test as the strip never want white but stayed pinkish so I couldn't see if there was a line, but the sunlight is brighter this morning and I glanced at it and saw a definite line stronger then the day before! I have just tested with FMU again and waiting impatiently for that one to dry lol but also I am officially at 12dpo for the first time ever, my AF usually comes at 10-11dpo, and so far no sign of her, guys I am shaking I'm so hopeful but nervous! Please let this be it after so many months! I want it so much [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> View attachment 1084208

I would say positive congrats xxxx


----------



## FTale

Hugs Nix...you got your plan in a bag. Big big hug

Dee...I see a line. Omg pls let it be real. I wouldn't worry about the cheapies. Fx!!

Fx for everyone else!!!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I see it @Deethehippy! So exciting.

afm 5dpo (maybe, never had a completely positive opk but I’ve gone off my darkest, won’t be buying the clear and simple brand again) my bbs aren’t sore for the first cycle in a while. I feel like I could throw up but I was ill on Sunday and Monday so it might still be that. Have a headache too. Praying this is my month. I’m 31 next Saturday so I’ll probably test around then


----------



## Babymama21_B

Alligator said:


> Ladies I just don’t know, what looks like a BFN on FRER this morning, maybe a shadow but I can’t pick it up. Now I’m worried it’s a chemical? AF due Saturday so I could expect some progression at least, don’t you think? Ugh. I got so excited yesterday now I’m confused. I also had stabby/tingly pain in my breasts and nipples off and on yesterday which I got with my pregnancy with my daughter, haven’t noticed this morning yet but it’s not even 6am haha. I woke up too early and was excited to test for nothing!
> 
> feeling down again today after yesterday’s positive, why isn’t it getting darker? I have one more FRER, maybe I’ll try a lint hold this morning or save until tomorrow? I could pop out and get more and spend more money hahah
> 
> View attachment 1084213
> View attachment 1084214

I see a very faint line xx


----------



## Alligator

@Deethehippy i see that clearly on the first test!!!! Very clearly! Oh gosh I am crossing fingers for you so hard! 

@Nixnax im sorry about af! 

@FTale im doing OPK smu, then usually 1-2 times again (4ish pm and like 8-10pm). Whenever I pee haha! 

although I just took one with fmu and got this! Premom says it’s higher than yesterday’s so perhaps this is the peak? It’s definitely positive no?! 

bd this am so I feel good about that! Temp is low, so will bd again tomorrow too and see what the tests do today! Eek! I am cd12. I I’d at cd13 with my daughter!


----------



## doggylover

Babymama21_B said:


> Hey lovely’s I think I posted in the old thread!
> Iv been away for a while decorating , TtC and bought our daughter two new fur baby’s (kittens) congratulations to eve gone with BFPs!!!
> Iv done a test today and I’d say I was 6dpo I’m unsure if this is a evap line or a positive line. It was my first sample in the morning too xxx
> 
> View attachment 1084872
> View attachment 1084874

I see that!!!! Fingers crossed! 



Alligator said:


> @Deethehippy i see that clearly on the first test!!!! Very clearly! Oh gosh I am crossing fingers for you so hard!
> 
> @Nixnax im sorry about af!
> 
> @FTale im doing OPK smu, then usually 1-2 times again (4ish pm and like 8-10pm). Whenever I pee haha!
> 
> although I just took one with fmu and got this! Premom says it’s higher than yesterday’s so perhaps this is the peak? It’s definitely positive no?!
> 
> bd this am so I feel good about that! Temp is low, so will bd again tomorrow too and see what the tests do today! Eek! I am cd12. I I’d at cd13 with my daughter!
> 
> View attachment 1084876

super looking positive today, and yes definitely much darker and “more positive” than yesterday’s!


----------



## Deethehippy

I’m scared to death that it was just a cruel evap. The reviews on those tests are BAD. Might try a Wondfro tonight otherwise trying to chill and hold out till tomorrow morning. Please let this be it, we are one year trying this month.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

What do you think? 10DPT 8DPO, there’s definitely a line on the Walmart cheapie, it’s dark, there’s also a line on the FRER, looks the same as yesterday’s. And I can barely make out one on the cheapie. Top FREE is yesterday’s


----------



## PerthLady91

5-6 dpo today! Keep getting strange twinges along my pant line on the left last night and today - kind of feels like when you’ve exercised a lot and it’s a bit tender the following day! If I stretch or cough or breath in deeply it’s like a soft dull ache. 

I’ve felt quite nauseous last night and today but it seems to be when I’m hungry so trying not to read in to that. Sense of smell has seemed slightly heightened twice this afternoon when I have just had a watt of something that seems really strong! CP is still high but feels softer today I think, it’s hard to tell as it is so high! 
My left boob feels strange... not sore particularly and not around the nipple but it’s a little tender I think! 
Trying so hard to hold off to Saturday to test!


----------



## PerthLady91

PinkCupcakes said:


> What do you think? 10DPT 8DPO, there’s definitely a line on the Walmart cheapie, it’s dark, there’s also a line on the FRER, looks the same as yesterday’s. And I can barely make out one on the cheapie. Top FREE is yesterday’s
> 
> View attachment 1084877
> View attachment 1084878

I see a line on every single test in that photo!!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## Deethehippy

PinkCupcakes said:


> What do you think? 10DPT 8DPO, there’s definitely a line on the Walmart cheapie, it’s dark, there’s also a line on the FRER, looks the same as yesterday’s. And I can barely make out one on the cheapie. Top FREE is yesterday’s
> 
> View attachment 1084877
> View attachment 1084878

Hard to tell if they are darker on my phone but they are certainly not lighter. I have everything crossed for you, it’s so stressful. Good luck.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

PerthLady91 said:


> I see a line on every single test in that photo!!!!! :) :) :)

Ahh I’m nervous, I almost don’t believe it!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Deethehippy said:


> Hard to tell if they are darker on my phone but they are certainly not lighter. I have everything crossed for you, it’s so stressful. Good luck.

Thank you! I’m nervous!


----------



## Babymama21_B

Deethehippy said:


> I’m scared to death that it was just a cruel evap. The reviews on those tests are BAD. Might try a Wondfro tonight otherwise trying to chill and hold out till tomorrow morning. Please let this be it, we are one year trying this month.

Good luck to you lovely I hope you get your BFP xxx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Dee I can see lines on the strips as well! Fingers crossed for you!

Pink there’s lines on all those! So exciting!

Really hoping you both get those sticky, undeniable, dark line BFPs!


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> I’m scared to death that it was just a cruel evap. The reviews on those tests are BAD. Might try a Wondfro tonight otherwise trying to chill and hold out till tomorrow morning. Please let this be it, we are one year trying this month.

A year is a long old time, fingers crossed this is it for you! 



PinkCupcakes said:


> What do you think? 10DPT 8DPO, there’s definitely a line on the Walmart cheapie, it’s dark, there’s also a line on the FRER, looks the same as yesterday’s. And I can barely make out one on the cheapie. Top FREE is yesterday’s
> 
> View attachment 1084877
> View attachment 1084878

i can see every single line!!!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Ahhh thanks ladies! This morning I woke up with the worse bloating and gas! I feel huuuuge and uncomfortable from it.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

PinkCupcakes said:


> What do you think? 10DPT 8DPO, there’s definitely a line on the Walmart cheapie, it’s dark, there’s also a line on the FRER, looks the same as yesterday’s. And I can barely make out one on the cheapie. Top FREE is yesterday’s

All of these look positive. They didn't fade either. My money says BFP! :happydance:

Dee I totally see it on the purple test. I hear you on not getting excited though. I've had so many false positives over the last year since my loss last July... It is too painful to get excited and then be disappointed.


----------



## tdog

@Deethehippy what tests are the purple ones your using? Xx


----------



## PinkCupcakes

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> All of these look positive. They didn't fade either. My money says BFP! :happydance:
> 
> Dee I totally see it on the purple test. I hear you on not getting excited though. I've had so many false positives over the last year since my loss last July... It is too painful to get excited and then be disappointed.

Thank you!! I’m going to test in the afternoon too just to see! I’m so nervous!! If it was the trigger it would have made the tests lighter wouldn’t it?


----------



## LuvallmyH

PinkCupcakes that has to be a bfp!!! So exciting!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

LuvallmyH said:


> PinkCupcakes that has to be a bfp!!! So exciting!

Oh I sure hope so! I just got a wave of dizziness and nausea so bad, oh man


----------



## 3 girlies

Woohoo cupcake they are brill lines xx


----------



## PinkCupcakes

3 girlies said:


> Woohoo cupcake they are brill lines xx

You think so!? You don’t think it’s still trigger shot lingering? If they were they would be getting lighter not staying the same right?


----------



## Bevziibubble

They look like great lines!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ahhhhhhrrrrrr ladies im now even more confused. 

Temp still up. Femometer has now changed O day from day 10 to day 13. I dont think i did any OPKs on day 11 and 12. 
But my last ewcm was on day 10. 
FF still has not confirmed O](*,)

My right breast is still tender to touch. 
I did a pregnancy test and BFN. 
So now femometer is saying im only 5dpo instead of 8dpo. 

What the hell is going on with me this is so frustrating.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> @Deethehippy i see that clearly on the first test!!!! Very clearly! Oh gosh I am crossing fingers for you so hard!
> 
> @Nixnax im sorry about af!
> 
> @FTale im doing OPK smu, then usually 1-2 times again (4ish pm and like 8-10pm). Whenever I pee haha!
> 
> although I just took one with fmu and got this! Premom says it’s higher than yesterday’s so perhaps this is the peak? It’s definitely positive no?!
> 
> bd this am so I feel good about that! Temp is low, so will bd again tomorrow too and see what the tests do today! Eek! I am cd12. I I’d at cd13 with my daughter!
> 
> View attachment 1084876

Thats positive hon. Good luck.


Suggerhoney said:


> Ahhhhhhrrrrrr ladies im now even more confused.
> 
> Temp still up. Femometer has now changed O day from day 10 to day 13. I dont think i did any OPKs on day 11 and 12.
> But my last ewcm was on day 10.
> FF still has not confirmed O](*,)
> 
> My right breast is still tender to touch.
> I did a pregnancy test and BFN.
> So now femometer is saying im only 5dpo instead of 8dpo.
> 
> What the hell is going on with me this is so frustrating.
> View attachment 1084879
> View attachment 1084880
> View attachment 1084881


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck PinkCupcakes I see lines


----------



## Alligator

@Suggerhoney oh gosh what a totally confusing cycle for you! I have no idea what to make of it. I think CD10 is most likely still?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Suggerhoney said:


> Good luck PinkCupcakes I see lines

Thank you! I hope they get darker!


----------



## tbfromlv

@Deethehippy i hope that’s your bfp!! 
@PinkCupcakes looking good. It’s hard to say whether or not it’s your trigger so just keep testing! FXd!! 
@Nixnax so sorry about AF

afm opk is positive, IC negative but I see a vvvfl on the FRER. I’m 11/12dpo so hopefully...


----------



## PinkCupcakes

tbfromlv said:


> @Deethehippy i hope that’s your bfp!!
> @PinkCupcakes looking good. It’s hard to say whether or not it’s your trigger so just keep testing! FXd!!
> @Nixnax so sorry about AF
> 
> afm opk is positive, IC negative but I see a vvvfl on the FRER. I’m 11/12dpo so hopefully...

A few days ago all my tests were stark white so I swear it’s not my trigger anymore but time will tell I guess huh? I’m so impatient!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> @Suggerhoney oh gosh what a totally confusing cycle for you! I have no idea what to make of it. I think CD10 is most likely still?

Its driving me crazy hon.


----------



## Deethehippy

Just did a Wondfro and it's white as white BFN although my pee was very clear and not concentrated at all. Loosing hope that the line I had this morning was just a dodgy test. Tomorrow morning can't come soon enough.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Deethehippy i see lines on all the tests. I am absolutely praying this is it for you!!

@PinkCupcakes so exciting!!

@Alligator, good timing, best of luck!!!

@Suggerhoney i wish I knew more about charting, sending my best thoughts to you honey

Good luck and hi to everyone! Sorry I don’t have more time to post ATM but thinking of you all.

CD5 here so very boring haha


----------



## MrsKatie

@tbfromlv post a pic of that frer!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrsKatie said:


> @Deethehippy i see lines on all the tests. I am absolutely praying this is it for you!!
> 
> @PinkCupcakes so exciting!!
> 
> @Alligator, good timing, best of luck!!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney i wish I knew more about charting, sending my best thoughts to you honey
> 
> Good luck and hi to everyone! Sorry I don’t have more time to post ATM but thinking of you all.
> 
> CD5 here so very boring haha

Thanks hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I had a dream last night that I got a :bfp: on frer and the clear blue with the cross. 
I was shaking and crying and in so much shock in this dream. 
It was so vivid. 
Still have sore right breast and feeling queezy when I'm hungry. 

I can normally go all day without eating and im fine. 

But without knowing when I've O how can I even get excited about a possible pregnancy. 

No dought symptoms will vanish and AF will show.


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Got my fingers crossed for Dee and Pink! Hoping this is your month :) 

I thought joining this would keep me distracted from my own eggs but it’s just making me want to test more . I’m 7 DPO and I’ve only got a clear blue test in the house so I would maybe test on Saturday but hoping I’ll be busy with it being the weekend to keep me distracted and I’ll probably know it AF is coming by Monday. I’ve not done a test before and I feel like if I do, I should be telling my OH but then I don’t want him to be feeling the way I am so I’m kind of holding out until something different happens so I’m almost certain! Does that make sense?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Suggerhoney said:


> Ahhhhhhrrrrrr ladies im now even more confused.
> 
> Temp still up. Femometer has now changed O day from day 10 to day 13. I dont think i did any OPKs on day 11 and 12.
> But my last ewcm was on day 10.
> FF still has not confirmed O](*,)
> 
> My right breast is still tender to touch.
> I did a pregnancy test and BFN.
> So now femometer is saying im only 5dpo instead of 8dpo.
> 
> What the hell is going on with me this is so frustrating.
> View attachment 1084879
> View attachment 1084880
> View attachment 1084881

That's a 9dpo chart if you ask me. I'd hold out and test Monday if you can stand to wait that long. I really think FF isn't confirming because of lack of pre ovulation data. It really looks at the whole picture, vs the other apps fill in guesses based on algorithms. I know you're so frustrated. :hugs: I'm sorry dear.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Ok what the heck you guys...


I know, I know. No OPKs after confirmed ovulation...but I gotta pee on something ok?

Why is it so dark at 4dpo? Check my chart (which is beautiful so far just saying!) I definitely ovulated. I know it isn't unusual to get dark ones right before AF, but that's a long way away...9-10 days.


----------



## LuvallmyH

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> Ok what the heck you guys...
> 
> 
> I know, I know. No OPKs after confirmed ovulation...but I gotta pee on something ok?
> 
> Why is it so dark at 4dpo? Check my chart (which is beautiful so far just saying!) I definitely ovulated. I know it isn't unusual to get dark ones right before AF, but that's a long way away...9-10 days.
> 
> View attachment 1084889

I had the exact same thing today & I'm 3dpo. :shrug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> That's a 9dpo chart if you ask me. I'd hold out and test Monday if you can stand to wait that long. I really think FF isn't confirming because of lack of pre ovulation data. It really looks at the whole picture, vs the other apps fill in guesses based on algorithms. I know you're so frustrated. :hugs: I'm sorry dear.

Thank u so much for looking hon. I really appreciate it. 
I will try and hold of testing until Monday. 
Keeping it all crossef for you to flower <3


----------



## Deethehippy

I used some more cheapies tonight and they are very BFN. Really think I am out and that line this morning was an evap. Tomorrow mornings pee will be the decider.


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> I used some more cheapies tonight and they are very BFN. Really think I am out and that line this morning was an evap. Tomorrow mornings pee will be the decider.

let’s hope fmu tomorrow yields a positive!

@Suggerhoney big hugs :hugs:


----------



## drudai

@Alligator looks like we are in same boat. SMU and stole all the dye in 3 seconds.

Hugs to everyone in limbo. It's the worst feeling there is.

I've never had one so positive before.


----------



## tbfromlv

@Alligator and @drudai good luck ladies, go catch that egg!

@Suggerhoney i agree, I think FF didn’t confirm because there wasn’t enough temps before O. I’m excited for you to test though!

@Deethehippy hopefully all your other tests were just too diluted! FXd!

@PinkCupcakes exactly! I bet it’s BFP :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

doggylover said:


> let’s hope fmu tomorrow yields a positive!
> 
> @Suggerhoney big hugs :hugs:


Thanks hon. 




drudai said:


> @Alligator looks like we are in same boat. SMU and stole all the dye in 3 seconds.
> 
> Hugs to everyone in limbo. It's the worst feeling there is.
> 
> I've never had one so positive before.
> 
> View attachment 1084890

Thats a supper dupper positive hon good luck. 
:dust:



tbfromlv said:


> @Alligator and @drudai good luck ladies, go catch that egg!
> 
> @Suggerhoney i agree, I think FF didn’t confirm because there wasn’t enough temps before O. I’m excited for you to test though!
> 
> @Deethehippy hopefully all your other tests were just too diluted! FXd!
> 
> @PinkCupcakes exactly! I bet it’s BFP :)

Thanks hon. Wish I started temping on cd1 now. 

Just hope ive definitely ovulated. 
Getting some promising signs but just can't get excited unless I get a blazing BFP. 

Been really thirsty which was a symptom I had with my son.
But still don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Can I hop in?

Hiiii ladies! Didn't expect to be checking in here for quite some time. But here I am...

So, without going into too much detail - looks like I'll be testing before July is out. Just looking to pass some time before either AF shows (due sometime near end of month) or I end up POAS. Can I wait with you guys? :)


----------



## Alligator

Second OPK today after a long hold (I’m terrible at drinking water when out with my toddler!!! Need to be better at hydrating) and stoke the dye right away just like you @drudai!! Very positive so I think it’s peaking! Will take another later this afternoon and evening. Pee was pretty concentrated, does that matter as much with OPK? That makes it confusing if I take tests with different hours between holds haha! 

we bd this am and will do again tomorrow - I’m thinking tomorrow will be O day? Maybe Saturday?


----------



## drudai

@LoneWanderer welcome and good luck!

@Alligator I had a pretty short hold (around 2 hours) and had a pop with my early lunch before going. I'd say either way we are both in a surge. I hope evening is -, :lol: I appreciate the opportunity, body, but DH is only capable of so much BD.

I'm going to try and wait for August to test, and other lies I tell myself: a novel.


----------



## PerthLady91

Today is 6dpo - noticing slight changes to my breast and I’ve felt really nauseous all day when I haven’t eaten in a little while, goes away when I eat then back shortly after. I’ve had a slight headache but a lot of dizziness and fuzzy eyesight. I feel so sick right now! Trying to decide if 7dpo is too early to test tomorrow morning! Surely no one gets a BFP that early? I just want to know! I’m so impatient!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I think it’s just the trigger lingering cause my tests are faint now, except the FRER, that one is still the same... I’m so confused top is yesterday afternoon, middle today FMU, and bottom is now


----------



## Deethehippy

PinkCupcakes said:


> I think it’s just the trigger lingering cause my tests are faint now, except the FRER, that one is still the same... I’m so confused top is yesterday afternoon, middle today FMU, and bottom is now
> 
> View attachment 1084901

Your pee may not be as good in the latter part of the day though. Best to test in the morning if you can. All my cheapies have been BFN tonight so I am praying for us both for tomorrow x


----------



## doggylover

Alligator said:


> Second OPK today after a long hold (I’m terrible at drinking water when out with my toddler!!! Need to be better at hydrating) and stoke the dye right away just like you @drudai!! Very positive so I think it’s peaking! Will take another later this afternoon and evening. Pee was pretty concentrated, does that matter as much with OPK? That makes it confusing if I take tests with different hours between holds haha!
> 
> we bd this am and will do again tomorrow - I’m thinking tomorrow will be O day? Maybe Saturday?
> 
> View attachment 1084896

holy moly! I’ve never seen an opk that dark! You releasing a dozen eggs this cycle?!


----------



## drudai

@PinkCupcakes Takes couple of days for noticable progression. But also, I don't trust FRER for being as sensitive as they once we're. Google their reviews, it's horrible! And anything less than FMU will probably give you mixed results this early. 

Do you have an IC from 21st to compare to todays?


----------



## LoneWanderer

doggylover said:


> holy moly! I’ve never seen an opk that dark! You releasing a dozen eggs this cycle?!

I *have* seen an OPK that dark once... except it turned out it wasn't O, it was my BFP! Never had one like that before or since.


----------



## Alligator

Lol @doggylover i hope not!! I only have half a uterus so way too many babies hehehe. It was about a 6 hour midday hold. 

@drudai ill see what happens the rest of the day! Also hoping for them to get and stay lighter but we’ll know more tomorrow! 

in other news we just got a tornado warning and thunderstorm warning in my city! We often get nasty thunderstorms but rarely tornadoes as it’s a large city and they just aren’t as common in large cities. My toddler is still napping! Hoping it’s just a precaution and the storm slides past us.


@PinkCupcakes agreed about pee concentration especially since it’s still so early for you. That bottom test looks a smidge darker to me though? Still crossing fingers. I don’t want to be a downer but I know with my miscarriage a few years ago I got faint positives on FRER for 2 months with very low levels of hcg in my system. ICs were negative. I didn’t want to say anything before. Still hoping hard for your BFP! It looks a bit darker so that’s promising to me!


----------



## 3 girlies

Woah that's dark!

Pinkcupcakes I still think it's getting darker


----------



## Deethehippy

I hope the tornando passes by you Alligator....living in the UK I can't imagine getting warnings for that sort of thing.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Can I hop in?
> 
> Hiiii ladies! Didn't expect to be checking in here for quite some time. But here I am...
> 
> So, without going into too much detail - looks like I'll be testing before July is out. Just looking to pass some time before either AF shows (due sometime near end of month) or I end up POAS. Can I wait with you guys? :)

Hi hon welcome the thread. Of course u can wait with us.
Im not sure how many DPOs I am exactly but im anything from 5dpo to 9dpo.
Good luck hon.



PerthLady91 said:


> Today is 6dpo - noticing slight changes to my breast and I’ve felt really nauseous all day when I haven’t eaten in a little while, goes away when I eat then back shortly after. I’ve had a slight headache but a lot of dizziness and fuzzy eyesight. I feel so sick right now! Trying to decide if 7dpo is too early to test tomorrow morning! Surely no one gets a BFP that early? I just want to know! I’m so impatient!

I've been the exact same. Ive had a few dizzy spells. Feel sick when I haven't eaten in a while.
My right breast is tender on the top and has been for 5 days.
I've been supper thirsty all day.
I have no idea what DPO i am. Im anything from 5dpo to 9dpo.
My temp has been just above 37c the past few days.
I also had a dream that I got BFPs on a few tests.

I really hope these are all good signs [-o&lt;



Alligator said:


> Second OPK today after a long hold (I’m terrible at drinking water when out with my toddler!!! Need to be better at hydrating) and stoke the dye right away just like you @drudai!! Very positive so I think it’s peaking! Will take another later this afternoon and evening. Pee was pretty concentrated, does that matter as much with OPK? That makes it confusing if I take tests with different hours between holds haha!
> 
> we bd this am and will do again tomorrow - I’m thinking tomorrow will be O day? Maybe Saturday?
> 
> View attachment 1084896

I've had a few OPKs go that dark over the past 5 months. Good luck hon.
Hope the tornado passes u hon. Im in the UK so I have no idea what its like having a tornado. Only ever seen them in movies.
Stay safe


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! Took a few days off Bnb but am back and will catch up on the thread after the kids are in bed tonight! CD3 for me...so glad that AF didn't take her sweet time showing up. It hasn't been a bad period at all and is on the way out the door already (compared to last month which lasted over a week!). Doing great mentally now and am excited to try again in a couple weeks! My parents are up this weekend and next week will be spent finishing up converting our playroom to a homeschool room....by the time those things are done, it will be time to start OPKs and baby dancing! I feel SO much more relaxed going into this cycle. Last cycle was a spontaneous decision to start and I was so stressed the whole time ....but knowing that I AM ovulating, hormone testing came back normal and timing would be a lot better to get pregnant this cycle or next has left me much more relaxed. 

Hope you all are doing well and I'll go through and respond to everyone tonight!


----------



## drudai

@Suggerhoney you've got Sugar Sugar stick in my head. Every time I read your name. :lol:


----------



## Suggerhoney

kksy9b said:


> Hi all! Took a few days off Bnb but am back and will catch up on the thread after the kids are in bed tonight! CD3 for me...so glad that AF didn't take her sweet time showing up. It hasn't been a bad period at all and is on the way out the door already (compared to last month which lasted over a week!). Doing great mentally now and am excited to try again in a couple weeks! My parents are up this weekend and next week will be spent finishing up converting our playroom to a homeschool room....by the time those things are done, it will be time to start OPKs and baby dancing! I feel SO much more relaxed going into this cycle. Last cycle was a spontaneous decision to start and I was so stressed the whole time ....but knowing that I AM ovulating, hormone testing came back normal and timing would be a lot better to get pregnant this cycle or next has left me much more relaxed.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well and I'll go through and respond to everyone tonight!

Yay welcome back hon. Wishing u lots of luck this cycle 


drudai said:


> @Suggerhoney you've got Sugar Sugar stick in my head. Every time I read your name. :lol:

Sugger oh honey honey
You are my candy girl and u got me wanting youuuu. 
Hahahaha. 
:bunny:


----------



## CallieBear

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon welcome the thread. Of course u can wait with us.
> Im not sure how many DPOs I am exactly but im anything from 5dpo to 9dpo.
> Good luck hon.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been the exact same. Ive had a few dizzy spells. Feel sick when I haven't eaten in a while.
> My right breast is tender on the top and has been for 5 days.
> I've been supper thirsty all day.
> I have no idea what DPO i am. Im anything from 5dpo to 9dpo.
> My temp has been just above 37c the past few days.
> I also had a dream that I got BFPs on a few tests.
> 
> I really hope these are all good signs [-o&lt;
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a few OPKs go that dark over the past 5 months. Good luck hon.
> Hope the tornado passes u hon. Im in the UK so I have no idea what its like having a tornado. Only ever seen them in movies.
> Stay safe

Before my BFP I had the same symptom of tender breast, but just on the top and just on one side...it was so odd. Almost felt like a bruise or lik I did too many bench presses . Anyway, just wanted to say I'm really hoping you get your BFP! ❤️


----------



## 3 girlies

How did I miss that bit. Tornado!!!! I would be a storm chaser if i could lol. My friend in Florida videos every storm for me


----------



## drudai

@Alligator 

For science; 2 one hour holds on my AFAC cheapies. I don't think concentration matters much, of the LH is there it's there!


----------



## Suggerhoney

CallieBear said:


> Before my BFP I had the same symptom of tender breast, but just on the top and just on one side...it was so odd. Almost felt like a bruise or lik I did too many bench presses . Anyway, just wanted to say I'm really hoping you get your BFP! ❤️

Yesss thats exactly like mine. Its on the top and to the side and feels bruised. Oh wow I really hope its a good sign. 
Its been like it for 5 days but only the right one lol. 



3 girlies said:


> How did I miss that bit. Tornado!!!! I would be a storm chaser if i could lol. My friend in Florida videos every storm for me

 Thats so cool that ure friend sends u videos. Are they the same as in the movies or do movies over exaggerate? I find it all so interesting storms. I love a good thunder and lightning storm i can sit and watch them for hours. 



drudai said:


> @Alligator
> 
> For science; 2 one hour holds on my AFAC cheapies. I don't think concentration matters much, of the LH is there it's there!
> 
> View attachment 1084905

Those cheapies are supper positive to. 
Girl get catching that eggy:spermy:


----------



## Alligator

Thanks ladies I didn’t realize the test was THAT dark hahah! How exciting. I hope it means good things, I didn’t have a test that dark last cycle! Just did a 2 hour hold and it’s definitely not that dark, but close to positive, maybe positive? I don’t think so. But close. So either the surge is over and it’s heading out or pee was diluted vs concentrated before. 

No storm for us but the northern part of my city got hit with a major thunderstorm, and a couple funnel clouds but none touched down! We had sunny skies (for reference I live in a huge city, like 1.3 million people and massive in terms of space, it takes 45-60 minutes to drive end to end in good traffic). The tornado warnings are over thankfully! 

here’s my most recent OPK for science. Will take another before bed. I just love to pee on things hahah! And yes I’m cuddling my toddler and took this pic lol!


----------



## drudai

@Suggerhoney I live in the Midwest, where most of the storms take place. When it's really bad, it's eerie. The sky is weird colors (green/purple sometimes red) and the air feels strange (barometric pressure changes). The rain will be insane, sideways and trees nearly bending in half... And then silence. That cliche silence before the storm? Oh yeah. The rain stops and when you look up... Funnel cloud. Nightmare fuel.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Lots of bd tonight lol
:spermy::dust:


----------



## 3 girlies

Nah they are rubbish lol. She sent me videos of the last hurricane to hit & that was rubbish too lol. It was like swirly rain lol.


----------



## 3 girlies

My friend sent me a pic of her cats gift to her....holy moly what the hell! It's a pigeon lol. I am now terrified of the kitten!! Do all cats do that?


----------



## drudai

@3 girlies My cat brought me 3 birds and a baby rabbit this week. So yes. :lol:


----------



## LuvallmyH

My dh does hurricane work. He’s the one to go out and put the blue roofs on. It’s crazy. The stuff we have seen. Total destruction. He leaves for months at a time. It’s great income, but stressful for sure. I always stress he’s gone during ovulation.


----------



## LuvallmyH

3 girlies said:


> My friend sent me a pic of her cats gift to her....holy moly what the hell! It's a pigeon lol. I am now terrified of the kitten!! Do all cats do that?

You should see what my dog used to bring home! :sick:


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I’m so nervous to test tomorrow morning, will it be darker... will it be the same or lighter? Is it my trigger? I have no idea I’m so confused.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

PinkCupcakes said:


> I’m so nervous to test tomorrow morning, will it be darker... will it be the same or lighter? Is it my trigger? I have no idea I’m so confused.

Bet it's darker! My intuition says it will be. :smug:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Target is trying to sabotage me. They shipped my "arriving Tuesday" pregnancy tests early and now they'll arrive Saturday. Y'all know I'll be peeing on them. They will be gone before Tuesday. :blush::blush:


----------



## tbfromlv

drudai said:


> @Suggerhoney I live in the Midwest, where most of the storms take place. When it's really bad, it's eerie. The sky is weird colors (green/purple sometimes red) and the air feels strange (barometric pressure changes). The rain will be insane, sideways and trees nearly bending in half... And then silence. That cliche silence before the storm? Oh yeah. The rain stops and when you look up... Funnel cloud. Nightmare fuel.

I’m also in the Midwest..the sky’s do get so strange- you know a storm/tornado is imminent when that happens!


----------



## Alligator

Still surging tonight! 
How does this go ladies? This is darker than my earlier test, so is it on the way out? Do you O 12-48h after the first positive? After the peak? After they go negative again? I forget lol!


----------



## drudai

Alligator said:


> Still surging tonight!
> How does this go ladies? This is darker than my earlier test, so is it on the way out? Do you O 12-48h after the first positive? After the peak? After they go negative again? I forget lol!
> 
> View attachment 1084934

Mine have been positive all day, too. I'm almost annoyed, :lol: Hopefully negative tomorrow morning. Go egg, go!


----------



## Alligator

drudai said:


> Mine have been positive all day, too. I'm almost annoyed, :lol: Hopefully negative tomorrow morning. Go egg, go!

Haha yes! I want that surge to be over so we can get to O time!! Will see what tomorrow morning brings! 

@PinkCupcakes fx for tomorrow’s test! It’s such a dang roller coaster.


----------



## MrsKatie

My understanding is you count from the beginning of the surge? Loving these OPKs!


----------



## kksy9b

@Nixnax :hugs::hugs:

@topazicatzbet my goodness, I am so sorry for the ordeal you've had to go through. I hope you are able to get the surgery done soon (or already done...I'm a few days behind in the thread)

@JAJuly2013 good luck!

@Deethehippy praying that you see a line in the AM!

@Suggerhoney how frustrating that FF still hasn't confirmed! If you throw a few temps in before O, does it give you CH? That's the only reason I see why it wouldn't have confirmed yet. You have a clear temp shift and pos OPK. Ugh. I would just go with your other app!

@PinkCupcakes FX you see darkening lines soon!!!

Wowzers....there was so much to catch up on! Good luck to everyone with the positive OPKs...go catch those eggies!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

drudai said:


> @Suggerhoney I live in the Midwest, where most of the storms take place. When it's really bad, it's eerie. The sky is weird colors (green/purple sometimes red) and the air feels strange (barometric pressure changes). The rain will be insane, sideways and trees nearly bending in half... And then silence. That cliche silence before the storm? Oh yeah. The rain stops and when you look up... Funnel cloud. Nightmare fuel.

Oh my gosh. It must be really scary. The scariest thing I've seen here in England was way back in 1987, we had a hurricane and ot pulled trees up, and roofs. I can remember being picked up from school early and the wind was pulling me up and my step dad had to hold on to me for dear life. 
I then remember being in my bedroom and the wind was so strong and loud and the windows where shaking. I was really scared. I was only 7 years old and i was terrified. Best thing was there was no warning. 
The weather man dismissed that there was a hurricane on the way. U know typical English, stiff upper lip 'oh yes I hear there's a hurricane on its way haha, 
But my gosh didn't it hit. 
We get strong winds and bad storms now. Lots of floods in parts of the UK but that back in 87 was definitely one to remember. 
Its still vivid in my memory even tho it was years ago. 



LuvallmyH said:


> My dh does hurricane work. He’s the one to go out and put the blue roofs on. It’s crazy. The stuff we have seen. Total destruction. He leaves for months at a time. It’s great income, but stressful for sure. I always stress he’s gone during ovulation.

Oh wow hon. That must be hard him being gone for long periods of time. 




tbfromlv said:


> I’m also in the Midwest..the sky’s do get so strange- you know a storm/tornado is imminent when that happens!

I must admit sometimes here in England when there's a storm coming it can go earily calm and quiet like not a breath of wind and it goes supper humid. Then the lightning starts then thunder and then the heavens open. 

Autumn time we can get quite strong winds and heavy rain. Not to bad tho. 



PinkCupcakes said:


> I’m so nervous to test tomorrow morning, will it be darker... will it be the same or lighter? Is it my trigger? I have no idea I’m so confused.

Awwww ure bound to be sweety. Fixed they are darker 



kksy9b said:


> @Nixnax :hugs::hugs:
> 
> @topazicatzbet my goodness, I am so sorry for the ordeal you've had to go through. I hope you are able to get the surgery done soon (or already done...I'm a few days behind in the thread)
> 
> @JAJuly2013 good luck!
> 
> @Deethehippy praying that you see a line in the AM!
> 
> @Suggerhoney how frustrating that FF still hasn't confirmed! If you throw a few temps in before O, does it give you CH? That's the only reason I see why it wouldn't have confirmed yet. You have a clear temp shift and pos OPK. Ugh. I would just go with your other app!
> 
> @PinkCupcakes FX you see darkening lines soon!!!
> 
> Wowzers....there was so much to catch up on! Good luck to everyone with the positive OPKs...go catch those eggies!!

Hi hon yeah i tried that this morning and it gave me solid cross hairs on CD8. Way to early sadly. I O on cd 8 after my last chemical. 
So if i O on day 8 it don't make sence because i had my positive OPks on CD8 and CD9 they peaked?
Id be 11dpo if it was day 8. 
I tested this morning and BFN so im a bit down. 
I will know for sure when i O when AF comes because I always have a 15 to 16 day lp. 
Was a 17 day one last cycle but that was a chemical. 


Femometer is saying im 6dpo. 

My breast is not tender now so im pretty sure im out again:sad2:

Had so many promising signs but now nothing. 
If i am 11dpo with BFNs then im definitely out. 
I took the temp back out again and it took the cross hairs away. Im not sure if i shud leave it in because its not a accurate temp. 
New i shudnt of got excited :sad2:
So this is what happened when I put in that random temp on CD5

And when i take it out

My temp dropped today to. But I didnt sleep that well hence the open triangle I woke earlier. 

And femometer


----------



## PerthLady91

Suggerhoney said:


> I've been the exact same. Ive had a few dizzy spells. Feel sick when I haven't eaten in a while.
> My right breast is tender on the top and has been for 5 days.
> I've been supper thirsty all day.
> I have no idea what DPO i am. Im anything from 5dpo to 9dpo.
> My temp has been just above 37c the past few days.
> I also had a dream that I got BFPs on a few tests.
> 
> I really hope these are all good signs [-o&lt;

I really hope so! I was getting strange cramps this morning again. I tested last night and then this morning with FMU but both were stark white BFNs - I'm only 6-7dpo today though so just purely doing it for nosiness just now haha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

PerthLady91 said:


> I really hope so! I was getting strange cramps this morning again. I tested last night and then this morning with FMU but both were stark white BFNs - I'm only 6-7dpo today though so just purely doing it for nosiness just now haha.

Good luck. 

All my symptoms have vanished and BFNs. 
:cry:


----------



## Stargirl1993

Woke up this morning and have a feeling this month is not my month I can only hope I’m wrong :(


----------



## doggylover

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh my gosh. It must be really scary. The scariest thing I've seen here in England was way back in 1987, we had a hurricane and ot pulled trees up, and roofs. I can remember being picked up from school early and the wind was pulling me up and my step dad had to hold on to me for dear life.
> I then remember being in my bedroom and the wind was so strong and loud and the windows where shaking. I was really scared. I was only 7 years old and i was terrified. Best thing was there was no warning.
> The weather man dismissed that there was a hurricane on the way. U know typical English, stiff upper lip 'oh yes I hear there's a hurricane on its way haha,
> But my gosh didn't it hit.
> We get strong winds and bad storms now. Lots of floods in parts of the UK but that back in 87 was definitely one to remember.
> Its still vivid in my memory even tho it was years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow hon. That must be hard him being gone for long periods of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit sometimes here in England when there's a storm coming it can go earily calm and quiet like not a breath of wind and it goes supper humid. Then the lightning starts then thunder and then the heavens open.
> 
> Autumn time we can get quite strong winds and heavy rain. Not to bad tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww ure bound to be sweety. Fixed they are darker
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hon yeah i tried that this morning and it gave me solid cross hairs on CD8. Way to early sadly. I O on cd 8 after my last chemical.
> So if i O on day 8 it don't make sence because i had my positive OPks on CD8 and CD9 they peaked?
> Id be 11dpo if it was day 8.
> I tested this morning and BFN so im a bit down.
> I will know for sure when i O when AF comes because I always have a 15 to 16 day lp.
> Was a 17 day one last cycle but that was a chemical.
> 
> 
> Femometer is saying im 6dpo.
> 
> My breast is not tender now so im pretty sure im out again:sad2:
> 
> Had so many promising signs but now nothing.
> If i am 11dpo with BFNs then im definitely out.
> I took the temp back out again and it took the cross hairs away. Im not sure if i shud leave it in because its not a accurate temp.
> New i shudnt of got excited :sad2:
> So this is what happened when I put in that random temp on CD5
> View attachment 1084945
> 
> And when i take it out
> View attachment 1084946
> 
> My temp dropped today to. But I didnt sleep that well hence the open triangle I woke earlier.
> 
> And femometer
> View attachment 1084947

I am actually laughing out loud at this! It’s been a while since I thought about Michael Fish and the Great Storm of 1987! I’m a geography teacher but haven’t taught hurricanes in a while, and used to teach about this every year! 

afm: my OPKs are lightening up again. Still no sign that ovulation has or will happen. This has never happened to me before and i am so over it. For the first time ever I want my period to start so I can move on from this.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Stargirl1993 said:


> Woke up this morning and have a feeling this month is not my month I can only hope I’m wrong :(

Im sorry hon. I think im out as well again. 
All my symptoms have vanished and temp has dropped. 



doggylover said:


> I am actually laughing out loud at this! It’s been a while since I thought about Michael Fish and the Great Storm of 1987! I’m a geography teacher but haven’t taught hurricanes in a while, and used to teach about this every year!
> 
> afm: my OPKs are lightening up again. Still no sign that ovulation has or will happen. This has never happened to me before and i am so over it. For the first time ever I want my period to start so I can move on from this.

Thats his name haha. Yeah i can remember him so vividly and how he was certain not hurricane was coming lol.


----------



## Deethehippy

All tests BFN this morning at 10 DPO. Absolutely gutted...yesterday’s line must have been an evap or chemical? Probably evap. I feel so pregnant too..very sore boobs. Why are hormones so cruel? :-(:-(


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> All tests BFN this morning at 10 DPO. Absolutely gutted...yesterday’s line must have been an evap or chemical? Probably evap. I feel so pregnant too..very sore boobs. Why are hormones so cruel? :-(:-(
> 
> View attachment 1084949

Sorry to see this ☹️


----------



## Stargirl1993

Suggerhoney said:


> Im sorry hon. I think im out as well again.
> All my symptoms have vanished and temp has dropped.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats his name haha. Yeah i can remember him so vividly and how he was certain not hurricane was coming lol.

So sorry @Suggerhoney i Hope next month is ours! My temp has dropped abit just hope it don’t anymore :( but I don’t think I’m going to temp anymore for the rest of this cycle. X


----------



## Stargirl1993

Deethehippy said:


> All tests BFN this morning at 10 DPO. Absolutely gutted...yesterday’s line must have been an evap or chemical? Probably evap. I feel so pregnant too..very sore boobs. Why are hormones so cruel? :-(:-(
> 
> View attachment 1084949

So sorry xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Stargirl1993 said:


> So sorry @Suggerhoney i Hope next month is ours! My temp has dropped abit just hope it don’t anymore :( but I don’t think I’m going to temp anymore for the rest of this cycle. X
> 
> View attachment 1084950

That drop could be implantation?


----------



## Stargirl1993

Deethehippy said:


> That drop could be implantation?

I’m not sure x I’ve been looking at other charts that are similar some ended in a period and some ended in a bfp x I’ve been looking at the likely hood of implantation at 6dpo and apparently it’s rare ? With my last pregnancy I think ovulated on cd20 and got a postive at 8dpo.. I wasn’t trying and my cycles where 24-25 days so I only tested beacuse I had some symptoms at 8dpo and I got a extremely faint so I must of implanted at 6dpo? All this is so confusing! x this is what I’ve just read x


----------



## Deethehippy

Stargirl1993 said:


> I’m not sure x I’ve been looking at other charts that are similar some ended in a period and some ended in a bfp x I’ve been looking at the likely hood of implantation at 6dpo and apparently it’s rare ? With my last pregnancy I think ovulated on cd20 and got a postive at 8dpo.. I wasn’t trying and my cycles where 24-25 days so I only tested beacuse I had some symptoms at 8dpo and I got a extremely faint so I must of implanted at 6dpo? All this is so confusing! x this is what I’ve just read x
> 
> View attachment 1084951

I doubt your AF is coming at 6DPO though? I thought it only dropped 1-2 days before AF? Wishing you luck...the temp thing isn't always 100%


----------



## PerthLady91

I have 0 symptoms today too! I was so certain it had happened this month and now feel like I was just imagining it all! I’m only 6-7 dpo but feeling low! I will keep testing every morning with FMU this weekend and maybe try a couple each day from Monday but just not looking good! I hate ttc! When I had my two, I didn’t track or know any of this stuff and it just happened! Maybe need to delete apps etc and just hope for the best when we restart in January :(


----------



## 3 girlies

Dee is there not a line on the middle test or is it my eyes? 

I'm now 2dpo, tested today :rofl: I have 40 tests so it's for research purposes lol


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> Dee is there not a line on the middle test or is it my eyes?
> 
> I'm now 2dpo, tested today :rofl: I have 40 tests so it's for research purposes lol

There was a faint grey thing but uber faint and less than yesterdays...I think these tests are not good ....the online reviews say lots of false lines.


----------



## FTale

Sorry you are feeling this way Star, hope a bfp proves you wrong FX Hugs

Dee same here Hugs I am moving on to IVF and was trying hard not too but it is here. I see doc in a few days to see when I start Stims. 

Here are my lovely bfns...blue pregmate looks bfp but its not trust me. My opk was nice and 'start your period soon dark' at least in my case it only gets dark before AF shows. I will stop my progesterone this weekend or sooner. I will test late tonight with cheapies as I'm out of the dreaded frers. I will not use my clearblue digi..gonna save that one.

So I will be on break from ttc until I start my Stims which could be this next cycle. Too all waiting to test still or you know you are moving on
:hug::dust:


----------



## SCgirl

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> So I've been spending extra money to order tests that are labelled 10miu.
> 
> Anyone have equal luck with 25miu? Considering the box of 100 pregmates but I'm just so hesitant to believe they can actually predict early like they claim since first response is 12miu or less.
> 
> Thoughts?

these are Wondfo early result (10) vs normal Wondfo (25). Definitely showed up on early before regular, and darkened faster on early. But there was a faint line in less than 24h on both. (These aren’t dpo, these are dates- the 15 would be around 9dpo to 14dpo)- added frer for comparison since you mentioned.

FRER had a Light but non-squinter line during one of my chemicals when I had a blood level of 5.7 a few years ago...


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Stargirl1993 said:


> So sorry @Suggerhoney i Hope next month is ours! My temp has dropped abit just hope it don’t anymore :( but I don’t think I’m going to temp anymore for the rest of this cycle. X
> 
> View attachment 1084950

That looks like a normal fluctuation and not a big deal star! Many, many bfp charts have dips and rises. You're way, way above your cover line. I always regret it when I stop temping half way through a cycle, but if it's stressing you out it isn't worth it. ❤️


----------



## Stargirl1993

Deethehippy said:


> I doubt your AF is coming at 6DPO though? I thought it only dropped 1-2 days before AF? Wishing you luck...the temp thing isn't always 100%

Probably not but wondering if I could have a short Lp after mc? x hopefully not I haven’t had any cramping x and Thankyou xx


----------



## Alligator

@Deethehippy i thought the same about the middle test. Ugh. It is still early for you. Although I know the agony of seeing faint lines that fade so I’m sorry! Hang in there. 

cd13 today and my temp went up - I didn’t sleep great but it’s up from 97.19ish to 97.53. I am still getting positive OPK though - I don’t think I’ve ovulated yet?? It’s been 24hr since my first faint positive and I guess about 36 since they started getting darker. I thought for sure today was O day, but maybe my temp rise says otherwise? So confusing! I feel a bit down if I’ve already Od! I think we covered it ok but for some reason it feels too early and I didn’t notice any fertile CM. I’ll see what today brings I guess! Perhaps the temp is due to not sleeping great, I didn’t have a good stretch of sleep before I temper so it could be that.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Pretty sure I’m out... 11DPT, 9DPO and the FRER is lighter today.... my Walmart cheapie still has a strong line, IC I don’t see anything. Ugh... I just don’t know anymore...why would Walmart cheapie show such a strong line but FRER is super faint and nothing on Ic?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Looks like you might ovulate today alligator. Some of the newer data suggests ovulation can happen on the rise, not the dip, and I find that to be pretty true for me. I can feel it and I know I ovulated on the rise this month. Happy baby dancing! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Deethehippy

I just peed on another purple handle and a clear faint line again. They are obviously faulty because I've had two with lines the same strength and one this morning with a lighter line......all other tests BFN. They are meant to be 10miu but so are the other strips I use.

The reviews are awful - it's just such a mind game to see a clear line on a test.


----------



## Deethehippy

PinkCupcakes said:


> Pretty sure I’m out... 11DPT, 9DPO and the FRER is lighter today.... my Walmart cheapie still has a strong line, IC I don’t see anything. Ugh... I just don’t know anymore...
> 
> View attachment 1084965
> View attachment 1084966

I'm so sorry..it's just so hard isn't it when you have a little hope and then it all goes away again. I really hope things can turn around for you .....could it still be early?


----------



## Deethehippy

I just ordered some more purple handles and I am going to dip them in water and maybe OH's wee and see if they are always giving those stupid lines and then I will write to the company if they are.


----------



## LuvallmyH

PinkCupcakes, you’re not out yet. I still see lines! I know it’s frustrating but hang in there. 

Alligator, I think you will o today. My o day was on the rise as well, not the dip. 

Dee, that line is so obvious!


----------



## Deethehippy

Is it clearer on this picture? It’s very clear and pink in real life.



I attached my chart..any thoughts? I don’t understand charts really.


----------



## Alligator

@Deethehippy that line is so obvious and looks like it has colour! How frustrating. 

@MrS. MaBrEy interesting! I think it’s today too given OPK timing and how dark it still is. It wasn’t a massive temp rise either, back up to what it was earlier in the cycle. So I think today is the day! We bd this morning so I feel good! DH mentioned i was ‘slippery’ haha so hopefully lots of EWCM in there!


----------



## Alligator

@PinkCupcakes i still see clear lines! You’re not out yet, but it is so frustrating!


----------



## kksy9b

@Suggerhoney :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry....this cycle has been a bit all over the board for you. If you did ovulate too early, then the positive is that this cycle is almost done, hopefully your body will be reset and you will be able to go into your next cycle knowing you'll have a nice and mature egg to try and catch. And if you didn't ovulate early, then you are still in for this month and is likely too early to test. I know how hard it is and it must be so frustrating not having a clear answer

@Stargirl1993 if temping is stressful for you, then I would definitely put away the thermometer. but your temp is WAY above cover. You will have dips and rises throughout your luteal phase and that's totally normal. Even on my BFP cycle with my youngest, my temp plummeted to _barely_ over cover, hovered there for a few days and then shot back up. What you don't want to see is a temp fall under your coverline (though I've seen a few pregnancy charts where their implantation dip went just under cover and then had a great rise back and climbed from there). You are definitely not out based on that temp. But do whatever feels the best mentally and emotionally for you :hugs:

@Deethehippy you are still so early in your cycle that there is lots of time to see a clear positive. I'm sorry that you had some rubbish tests though. It's so cruel when that happens and definitely plays mind games with you. Hopefully you will start to see that line darken in the next couple days and the others will start to register!

@PerthLady91 ugh, im sorry for all the confusing signs!! And I agree! With my oldest, I was so new to all of it that I didn't even realize you could ovulate on different days- i thought it was day 14, that's when you ovulate. It took a couple months for me to figure out how to listen to my body and bam- I got pregnant...I didn't even know early testing was a thing so didn't take a test until 13dpo! ah, the younger more innocent days haha. But really, if it's too stressful for you, I would just delete everything, listen to your bodies signs and don't do all the extra testing/tracking

@FTale I'm sorry that you're having to go the IVF route and that things haven't happened without the intervention. Praying that you have a successful IVF and it brings you a beautiful new little one

@Alligator I'm thinking you're going to ovulate today hun and see a big jump tomorrow. I'm not a temping expert but I'm pretty sure you want to see a rise that goes above your previous temps. I bet that egg is dropping today and you'll see a good rise in the AM. I always ovulate the day after my dip so it's not a hard rule that it has to be on the bottom temp. I would get in one more BD today!!

@PinkCupcakes you are still so early and remember that you want to compare every other day for progression. Was your 11dpt test FMU? Hopefully tomorrow you see the line darkening :hugs: 

----------
AFM, CD4 today and AF is already gone :happydance: My parents are coming into town today (this will be the second time we've seen them since the lockdowns started). Going to spend the weekend drinking and enjoying the time with them!


----------



## Deethehippy

kksy9b said:


> @Suggerhoney :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry....this cycle has been a bit all over the board for you. If you did ovulate too early, then the positive is that this cycle is almost done, hopefully your body will be reset and you will be able to go into your next cycle knowing you'll have a nice and mature egg to try and catch. And if you didn't ovulate early, then you are still in for this month and is likely too early to test. I know how hard it is and it must be so frustrating not having a clear answer
> 
> @Stargirl1993 if temping is stressful for you, then I would definitely put away the thermometer. but your temp is WAY above cover. You will have dips and rises throughout your luteal phase and that's totally normal. Even on my BFP cycle with my youngest, my temp plummeted to _barely_ over cover, hovered there for a few days and then shot back up. What you don't want to see is a temp fall under your coverline (though I've seen a few pregnancy charts where their implantation dip went just under cover and then had a great rise back and climbed from there). You are definitely not out based on that temp. But do whatever feels the best mentally and emotionally for you :hugs:
> 
> @Deethehippy you are still so early in your cycle that there is lots of time to see a clear positive. I'm sorry that you had some rubbish tests though. It's so cruel when that happens and definitely plays mind games with you. Hopefully you will start to see that line darken in the next couple days and the others will start to register!
> 
> @PerthLady91 ugh, im sorry for all the confusing signs!! And I agree! With my oldest, I was so new to all of it that I didn't even realize you could ovulate on different days- i thought it was day 14, that's when you ovulate. It took a couple months for me to figure out how to listen to my body and bam- I got pregnant...I didn't even know early testing was a thing so didn't take a test until 13dpo! ah, the younger more innocent days haha. But really, if it's too stressful for you, I would just delete everything, listen to your bodies signs and don't do all the extra testing/tracking
> 
> @FTale I'm sorry that you're having to go the IVF route and that things haven't happened without the intervention. Praying that you have a successful IVF and it brings you a beautiful new little one
> 
> @Alligator I'm thinking you're going to ovulate today hun and see a big jump tomorrow. I'm not a temping expert but I'm pretty sure you want to see a rise that goes above your previous temps. I bet that egg is dropping today and you'll see a good rise in the AM. I always ovulate the day after my dip so it's not a hard rule that it has to be on the bottom temp. I would get in one more BD today!!
> 
> @PinkCupcakes you are still so early and remember that you want to compare every other day for progression. Was your 11dpt test FMU? Hopefully tomorrow you see the line darkening :hugs:
> 
> ----------
> AFM, CD4 today and AF is already gone :happydance: My parents are coming into town today (this will be the second time we've seen them since the lockdowns started). Going to spend the weekend drinking and enjoying the time with them!

Have a great time with your parents  I've only seen mine once since lockdown and that was recently but we hope to see them again soon, it's been tough to be apart from family for so long. Have a great weekend.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

kksy9b said:


> @Suggerhoney :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry....this cycle has been a bit all over the board for you. If you did ovulate too early, then the positive is that this cycle is almost done, hopefully your body will be reset and you will be able to go into your next cycle knowing you'll have a nice and mature egg to try and catch. And if you didn't ovulate early, then you are still in for this month and is likely too early to test. I know how hard it is and it must be so frustrating not having a clear answer
> 
> @Stargirl1993 if temping is stressful for you, then I would definitely put away the thermometer. but your temp is WAY above cover. You will have dips and rises throughout your luteal phase and that's totally normal. Even on my BFP cycle with my youngest, my temp plummeted to _barely_ over cover, hovered there for a few days and then shot back up. What you don't want to see is a temp fall under your coverline (though I've seen a few pregnancy charts where their implantation dip went just under cover and then had a great rise back and climbed from there). You are definitely not out based on that temp. But do whatever feels the best mentally and emotionally for you :hugs:
> 
> @Deethehippy you are still so early in your cycle that there is lots of time to see a clear positive. I'm sorry that you had some rubbish tests though. It's so cruel when that happens and definitely plays mind games with you. Hopefully you will start to see that line darken in the next couple days and the others will start to register!
> 
> @PerthLady91 ugh, im sorry for all the confusing signs!! And I agree! With my oldest, I was so new to all of it that I didn't even realize you could ovulate on different days- i thought it was day 14, that's when you ovulate. It took a couple months for me to figure out how to listen to my body and bam- I got pregnant...I didn't even know early testing was a thing so didn't take a test until 13dpo! ah, the younger more innocent days haha. But really, if it's too stressful for you, I would just delete everything, listen to your bodies signs and don't do all the extra testing/tracking
> 
> @FTale I'm sorry that you're having to go the IVF route and that things haven't happened without the intervention. Praying that you have a successful IVF and it brings you a beautiful new little one
> 
> @Alligator I'm thinking you're going to ovulate today hun and see a big jump tomorrow. I'm not a temping expert but I'm pretty sure you want to see a rise that goes above your previous temps. I bet that egg is dropping today and you'll see a good rise in the AM. I always ovulate the day after my dip so it's not a hard rule that it has to be on the bottom temp. I would get in one more BD today!!
> 
> @PinkCupcakes you are still so early and remember that you want to compare every other day for progression. Was your 11dpt test FMU? Hopefully tomorrow you see the line darkening :hugs:
> 
> ----------
> AFM, CD4 today and AF is already gone :happydance: My parents are coming into town today (this will be the second time we've seen them since the lockdowns started). Going to spend the weekend drinking and enjoying the time with them!

Yes today’s is FMU. Yesterday’s afternoon was darker than today’s FMU I’m confused


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Why would my cheapies be positive and the FRER get lighter? So I see a faint line on the IC and clear line on Walmart cheapie


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

PinkCupcakes said:


> Yes today’s is FMU. Yesterday’s afternoon was darker than today’s FMU I’m confused

I've been seeing this chart floating around in groups recently. Maybe you process HCG differently and FMU isn't best for you? 

I got both of my BFPs with late evening urine. Best lines at night.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> I've been seeing this chart floating around in groups recently. Maybe you process HCG differently and FMU isn't best for you?
> 
> I got both of my BFPs with late evening urine. Best lines at night.
> 
> View attachment 1084974

Oh wow! MAybe that’s why my afternoon/evening tests Have been darker than my FMU ones!


----------



## Deethehippy

When it says late evening, what sort of time do you think that would be? I never test past about 6pm.


----------



## doggylover

Sorry that so many are experiencing such confusing times. I hate the process of ttc.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I just feel like sobbing. I really thought the trigger shot would help... it did help two eggs kick out but I guess my body sucks


----------



## tbfromlv

@FTale I'm sorry. :hugs: I did IVF with my LO, so I feel for you. I know what that’s like. i will say, I loved knowing that EVERYTHING was right, lining, egg quality, embryo etc.
I did mine overseas so thanks to COVID, we can’t go back for any transfers for now so praying my body woke up. 

@Deethehippy i see those! Maybe it’s just not strong enough for the other tests yet!! Eek!

@PinkCupcakes youre still not out. 9dpo isn’t till early (it’s actually the most common day for implantation!) so hang in there! And yes SMU is infinitely better urine for my tests. So much so I quit even doing fmu.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Stargirl1993 said:


> So sorry @Suggerhoney i Hope next month is ours! My temp has dropped abit just hope it don’t anymore :( but I don’t think I’m going to temp anymore for the rest of this cycle. X
> 
> View attachment 1084950

The temping gets so tiresome.
My breast tenderness is coming back. Not bad but just slightly.
Have no idea how many DPO i am for sure. I think its anythung from 9 to 11dpo.
Femometer says 6dpo but I dont think that is right.



Deethehippy said:


> All tests BFN this morning at 10 DPO. Absolutely gutted...yesterday’s line must have been an evap or chemical? Probably evap. I feel so pregnant too..very sore boobs. Why are hormones so cruel? :-(:-(
> 
> View attachment 1084949

I swear I can see something on the purple lid one and the cross one.



Alligator said:


> @Deethehippy i thought the same about the middle test. Ugh. It is still early for you. Although I know the agony of seeing faint lines that fade so I’m sorry! Hang in there.
> 
> cd13 today and my temp went up - I didn’t sleep great but it’s up from 97.19ish to 97.53. I am still getting positive OPK though - I don’t think I’ve ovulated yet?? It’s been 24hr since my first faint positive and I guess about 36 since they started getting darker. I thought for sure today was O day, but maybe my temp rise says otherwise? So confusing! I feel a bit down if I’ve already Od! I think we covered it ok but for some reason it feels too early and I didn’t notice any fertile CM. I’ll see what today brings I guess! Perhaps the temp is due to not sleeping great, I didn’t have a good stretch of sleep before I temper so it could be that.
> 
> View attachment 1084963
> View attachment 1084964

I had no firtile cm after my chemical in April. I O on cd8 and had watery stuff on CD7 and positive OPK on CD7.

If i put in a random temp on CD5 its saying ive O again on CD 8 but it makes no sense because my OPKs went positive on day 8 and on day 9 I had my peaks.
Why do u think ure to early to O hon. I think anything from CD10 onwards is OK.

My O prob is way to early but im still holding on to hope I O on day 10 or 11.
I have one app saying day 8 and another saying day 13 its so confusing and so frustrating.


Deethehippy said:


> I just peed on another purple handle and a clear faint line again. They are obviously faulty because I've had two with lines the same strength and one this morning with a lighter line......all other tests BFN. They are meant to be 10miu but so are the other strips I use.
> 
> The reviews are awful - it's just such a mind game to see a clear line on a test.
> 
> View attachment 1084967

Deee thats as clear as day hon. Like a clear line. 


AFM
The beast tenderness is coming back and ive been feeling hungry. 

Wish I new exactly how many DPO i am. 

Really hope my temp dip is implantation[-o&lt;

​


----------



## Suggerhoney

Pink 
9dpo is early ure still not out hon


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Dee it was like 7pm with Kevin. I'll never forget because it was a cheap dip test and I had to make an excuse to run to the store for better tests!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Thanks ladies, I just feel like my body is a failure and I feel like sobbing!


----------



## Deethehippy

PinkCupcakes said:


> Thanks ladies, I just feel like my body is a failure and I feel like sobbing!

Your bodies not a failure...9DPO is still early like the others said. Even with my twins I never got a positive until 10DPO and could only see it properly on cheapies at 11DPO.
Tomorrow is another day xx


----------



## FTale

tbfromlv said:


> @FTale I'm sorry. :hugs: I did IVF with my LO, so I feel for you. I know what that’s like. i will say, I loved knowing that EVERYTHING was right, lining, egg quality, embryo etc.
> I did mine overseas so thanks to COVID, we can’t go back for any transfers for now so praying my body woke up.


Thank you so much!!! Those are wonderful pointers to keep in mind.

so sorry Covid has your embryos are overseas right now. But praying we can get a leg up on it and get back to fully living again soon. Sending warm prayers for your embryos to stay safe and frozen. Hugs


----------



## FTale

@kksy9b You are so sweet!! Thank you! Not the route I wanted but my bags are packed and I'm ready for this new journey.

Cd4!!! You sound like me. I'm done on that cd all the time. Woohoo! Hope your parents are well and you all really kick back and enjoy the weekend. Hugs

I plan to clean all weekend..lol..


----------



## Suggerhoney

PinkCupcakes said:


> Thanks ladies, I just feel like my body is a failure and I feel like sobbing!

 Ure body is not a failure hon. Sending u lots of hugs.


----------



## FTale

PinkCupcakes said:


> Thanks ladies, I just feel like my body is a failure and I feel like sobbing!

:hug: Your body is not a failure. We all have different paths to take on this ttc journey. I wish we could all just get pregnant like my mom always warned me about as a young girl. Now I'm like, 'what did you say about condoms and bc???' .....you have yourself a healthy cry and know you are not alone. We'll be here for you.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I had a good cry this morning, sometimes it does us good


----------



## 3 girlies

I think I need to step away from the tests as I've done 4 & I'm only 2dpo :rofl:


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Thanks ladies, don’t know what I’d do without all of you!


----------



## 3 girlies

Have you tested again?


----------



## PerthLady91

Still BFNs for me this afternoon but I am only 6-7dpo 

I have a headache now and maybe the slightest breast sensitivity but minor! It’s so hard not to obsess :(


----------



## PinkCupcakes

3 girlies said:


> Have you tested again?

Me?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

3 girlies said:


> I think I need to step away from the tests as I've done 4 & I'm only 2dpo :rofl:

Girl yes! If I had tests in my house I'd be peeing on them at 5dpo. I have tests arriving tomorrow (ordered for Tuesday delivery...but life is a sabotager sometimes :ROFL: )


----------



## 3 girlies

Yes sorry I meant you pinkcupcakes. I thought I'd quoted you lol


----------



## Hevalouaddict

6dpo, feel nothing at all. I’ve got a man putting my new flooring down and he literally hasn’t said a word to me but he keeps swearing (cussing) under his breath. My husband is at work and my kids are at their granny’s house so I’m alone and feel awkward. I’m currently hiding on my stairs :neutral:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Still a chance yet ladies :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Hevalouaddict said:


> 6dpo, feel nothing at all. I’ve got a man putting my new flooring down and he literally hasn’t said a word to me but he keeps swearing (cussing) under his breath. My husband is at work and my kids are at their granny’s house so I’m alone and feel awkward. I’m currently hiding on my stairs :neutral:

Maybe offer him a cup of tea..he sounds stressed. Be careful though, it's always awkward with strangers.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Pink I got much better lines in the afternoon/evening this time. The next morning’s would be lighter. I also found that while I got my first line on a FRER they took what felt like ages to progress. I think when we test often it is hard to track progression (I was still testing several times a day though :haha:)
I’m still hopeful for you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I got better lines in the afternoon too.


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@Deethehippy i don’t have tea or coffee in. We don’t drink it and anyone that visits brings their own because they know how terrible I am. We don’t even have milk


----------



## LoneWanderer

Just caught up from where I dropped in, sorry some of you are having a rough time of it - I'd forgotten just how frustrating all the charting and testing can be. Wishing you all so much luck and have everything crossed.

I'm just lurking at the moment, probably not in the right thread tbh as we're _technically_ NTNP (it's complicated), but it seemed a friendly and busy place and quite frankly, I'm bloody lonely too. Ladies on here kept me sane before, thought it would be a good place to hang out. 

Just ordered a bunch of tests which should arrive next week, though I'm not entirely sure when I'm 'late' or what DPO I am as I really haven't been paying much attention. Wouldn't even have considered it, but for some reason I'm leaking the odd drop of milk/colostrum again seven months after weaning, also I'm iron-deficient all of a sudden, and on top of that I just have this really weird feeling. So I guess I'm in the TWW now haha!


----------



## Alligator

Nice to see you @LoneWanderer! Good luck testing. Everyone is welcome here! 

I think you ladies are right that I’ll O today, my OPK is still dark and positive after a long hold this am (4.5 hours) so I’m thinking I’ll O sometime today. We BD this am so I feel pretty good about our timing. Will go tomorrow morning too unless DH has energy tonight hahaha I am feeling a bit crampy so I hope that’s a good sign


----------



## Alligator

OPK from 11:30am today for science hahah! Still high (just positive, what do you think?)


----------



## PinkCupcakes

3 girlies said:


> Yes sorry I meant you pinkcupcakes. I thought I'd quoted you lol

Yea I tested and the FRER was super light, Walmart still has a line and IC is barely there :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Just caught up from where I dropped in, sorry some of you are having a rough time of it - I'd forgotten just how frustrating all the charting and testing can be. Wishing you all so much luck and have everything crossed.
> 
> I'm just lurking at the moment, probably not in the right thread tbh as we're _technically_ NTNP (it's complicated), but it seemed a friendly and busy place and quite frankly, I'm bloody lonely too. Ladies on here kept me sane before, thought it would be a good place to hang out.
> 
> Just ordered a bunch of tests which should arrive next week, though I'm not entirely sure when I'm 'late' or what DPO I am as I really haven't been paying much attention. Wouldn't even have considered it, but for some reason I'm leaking the odd drop of milk/colostrum again seven months after weaning, also I'm iron-deficient all of a sudden, and on top of that I just have this really weird feeling. So I guess I'm in the TWW now haha!

Were all a good bunch In here hon ure in the right place, we all support each other on here. 
Wishing u lots of luck


----------



## Suggerhoney

My sore boobs are back again. Not bad but slightly tender.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

My progesterone tests arrived and I'm like.... It's too soon to pee on these too! :rofl:


----------



## PerthLady91

Ooooh! I just got a wee wave of cramps in my pelvic area! It was mostly on my right but I can feel it in the centre and slightly to the left now too! It only last about 2-3 mins and now just feels a tiny bit fuzzy but I can’t possibly need a pee again.

I have also peed 3 times in 3 hours.... I normally only pee 3-4 times per day haha!

I am 6-7dpo today. Could that be implantation???


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

PerthLady91 said:


> Ooooh! I just got a wee wave of cramps in my pelvic area! It was mostly on my right but I can feel it in the centre and slightly to the left now too! It only last about 2-3 mins and now just feels a tiny bit fuzzy but I can’t possibly need a pee again.
> 
> I have also peed 3 times in 3 hours.... I normally only pee 3-4 times per day haha!
> 
> I am 6-7dpo today. Could that be implantation???

Sounds promising. When are you going to test?!


----------



## doggylover

Alligator said:


> OPK from 11:30am today for science hahah! Still high (just positive, what do you think?)
> 
> View attachment 1084988

still just positive I think!


----------



## Deethehippy

:hi: Lonewander - welcome and pleased to have you here with us


----------



## Stargirl1993

Deethehippy said:


> I just peed on another purple handle and a clear faint line again. They are obviously faulty because I've had two with lines the same strength and one this morning with a lighter line......all other tests BFN. They are meant to be 10miu but so are the other strips I use.
> 
> The reviews are awful - it's just such a mind game to see a clear line on a test.
> 
> View attachment 1084967

I definitely see a faint line x got my fx for you that it’s not a evap xx


----------



## Stargirl1993

PinkCupcakes said:


> Thanks ladies, I just feel like my body is a failure and I feel like sobbing!

sending my love xx our body’s are just very awkward sometimes :( x


----------



## PerthLady91

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> Sounds promising. When are you going to test?!

I tested last night, this morning and this afternoon - all negative but now have had that biggish cramp and now just a lingering feeling down there... I’ll probably test again tomorrow morning with FMU and tomorrow night then probably every time I pee from Sunday onwards haha. I’m so desperate for it to happen this cycle so just trying to lounge on the sofa and take things easy as I can!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@PerthLady91 Good luck for your next test :)


----------



## doggylover

So still no positive opk but have some (very small amount) ewcm again. I’ve never paid much attention to cm before, just kind of gone "oh yeah it is ewcm" when I had positive opk. Is it normal to have a mix of ewcm and creamy/very wet cm at the same time?
Feel like everything I’ve learned about my body and my cycle over the last 5 months had all gone to pot this month and my ovaries are wetting themselves laughing at me in there!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Okay so I took all of your advice and tested afternoon and there’s a line! What to make of this? I’ve been cramping off and on today too


----------



## doggylover

PinkCupcakes said:


> Okay so I took all of your advice and tested afternoon and there’s a line! What to make of this? I’ve been cramping off and on today too
> 
> View attachment 1084999

I don't see on the earlier one, but definitely on the bottom! Let's hope it’s just a case of your fmu not being ideal and this really is it. I really feel for you, this must be an absolute rollercoaster.


----------



## drudai

@Alligator I had a long hold for SMU too and still pos. :doh: Been cramping with O pains, so I'm guessing today as well. I didn't have much of a temp rise, but it was a smidge higher. Might test again in an hour. This was what I meant to say yesterday, the down side of holding too long. Surge may have ended right after my FMU but it's been in my urine all morning/afternoon. :shrug:

@PinkCupcakes hope to see some evening tests!

@Deethehippy that's soooo messed up. Top complaint of FRERs is false pos, but EVERY test on this brand?? That's horrible.

Still early for many, can't wait for the tests in the coming week!!

So we have a garden this year and we have a big harvest of tomatoes. Well, DH has been eating tomatoes with every. single. meal. and apparently eating too many results in lots of side effects!!! He is itchy from the histamines, borderline over dosed on fiber, and the acidity of them has cause his intestines to flare. I'm grumpy to be missing O day, but he is absolutely miserable. And I'm sorry, but... :rofl: Death by tomatoes. I'm talking 2-3 Roma tomatoes every meal... And snacking on the grape sized!!


----------



## drudai

Sorry you posted while I was typing, omg @PinkCupcakes !!! :) :) :)


----------



## PinkCupcakes

So think it’s really it?!


----------



## doggylover

PinkCupcakes said:


> So think it’s really it?!

I hope so!!!


----------



## drudai

Not to mention for 9 dpo that is sooo early to get even a faint bfp!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Here is my IC and Walmart brand this afternoon


----------



## drudai

I'm so happy for you! :dance:


----------



## PinkCupcakes

drudai said:


> I'm so happy for you! :dance:

You don’t think it’s still lingering trigger do you?


----------



## Suggerhoney

PinkCupcakes said:


> Here is my IC and Walmart brand this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 1085000

Thats amazing hon.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:happydance:


----------



## GemmaG

PinkCupcakes said:


> You don’t think it’s still lingering trigger do you?

I’ve been lurking around here so hope you dont mind me asking what was your trigger and do you know the dosage? X


----------



## PinkCupcakes

GemmaG said:


> I’ve been lurking around here so hope you dont mind me asking what was your trigger and do you know the dosage? X

Ovidrel, not sure the dosage but it’s my first shot of it ever.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Found it


----------



## 3 girlies

Deffo still a line. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## GemmaG

PinkCupcakes said:


> Ovidrel, not sure the dosage but it’s my first shot of it ever.

Ovidrel has roughly a half-life of 23h, So, basically every day since you took your trigger the levels of hCG are decreasing by 1/2.

If you took 10,000iu hcg, it would take about 10-12d to be <5 iu in your blood. If you took 20,000iu add a day or two. Sometimes faster or slower depending on your body's drug metabolism and body fat percentage.mine was out of my system in 8 days with a higher metabolism.

So going by the likelihood it was 10000 and you're testing positive, I'd say you have every reason to be hopeful! :thumbup:Tomorrow’s tests should definitely give you a clear answer x


----------



## GemmaG

PinkCupcakes said:


> Found it
> 
> View attachment 1085001

 That’s even better it’s equivalent to a hcg level of 6500 x


----------



## GemmaG

You can use a half life hcg calculator you can find it online. But I’d say it should be gone


----------



## PinkCupcakes

So you ladies think it’s positive for sure and not my ovidrel?! Oh boy!


----------



## GemmaG

PinkCupcakes said:


> So you ladies think it’s positive for sure and not my ovidrel?! Oh boy!

Unless you’ve a very slow metabolism or a very high BMI I don’t think it would be your trigger! Also I tested better in the afternoon evening time too. It depends on what time of day your hcg levels increase and secrete into your urine x


----------



## PinkCupcakes

GemmaG said:


> Unless you’ve a very slow metabolism or a very high BMI I don’t think it would be your trigger! Also I tested better in the afternoon evening time too. It depends on what time of day your hcg levels increase and secrete into your urine x

Ohhh, so if I’m overweight it can cause the trigger to stay longer? I am overweight, not like a lot but I am.


----------



## GemmaG

Not overweight but a BMI usually over 34 slows the metabolic rate down but not by much maybe a day or two x


----------



## PinkCupcakes

@GemmaG so this really could be real? Ah I feel like I can’t believe it until it gets darker


----------



## GemmaG

Tomorrow should give you a good indicator!! But I’d be extremely hopeful if it was me <3Good luck


----------



## Suggerhoney

Don't want to keep symptom spotting but my pubic bone at the front feels tender. 
I had 2 sharp pains in the uterus earlier and right breast tenderness is back. 

I really hope these are all good signs that I may finally get a BFP.

I dont want to get my hopes up tho. 

So scared to test and seeing BFNs.


----------



## PerthLady91

Suggerhoney said:


> Don't want to keep symptom spotting but my pubic bone at the front feels tender.
> I had 2 sharp pains in the uterus earlier and right breast tenderness is back.
> 
> I really hope these are all good signs that I may finally get a BFP.
> 
> I dont want to get my hopes up tho.
> 
> So scared to test and seeing BFNs.

I have had similar pain tonight, feel really nauseous tonight and my right boob looks slightly fuller and rounder and they both feel a tiny bit tender/strange! 

fx for us both and everyone!!! <3 
Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Suggerhoney said:


> Don't want to keep symptom spotting but my pubic bone at the front feels tender.
> I had 2 sharp pains in the uterus earlier and right breast tenderness is back.
> 
> I really hope these are all good signs that I may finally get a BFP.
> 
> I dont want to get my hopes up tho.
> 
> So scared to test and seeing BFNs.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Suggerhoney

PerthLady91 said:


> I have had similar pain tonight, feel really nauseous tonight and my right boob looks slightly fuller and rounder and they both feel a tiny bit tender/strange!
> 
> fx for us both and everyone!!! <3
> Xx

Thanks hon. Hopfully its all good signs. 
Im so scared to test because I hate seeing the constant BFNs. Or if I do get lines there really faint and don't progress. 
I have no idea when i O for sure but im anything form 8 to 11dpo
Femometer is saying 6dpo but i don't think that's right. 
I had positive OPKs on cd 8 and cd 9 and im now on CD 19




Bevziibubble said:


> Fingers crossed for you!

Thanks Bev hon


----------



## Stargirl1993

My face has broken out in spots I have a few pimples witch is strange I normally only get 1 random spot but I have a few! x although I’ve not been eating well the last few days today I’ve been scoffing cake and chocolate and takeaway is it’s my birthday O:) I best restart the healthy eating tomrrow! :-#


----------



## LuvallmyH

Stargirl1993 said:


> My face has broken out in spots I have a few pimples witch is strange I normally only get 1 random spot but I have a few! x although I’ve not been eating well the last few days today I’ve been scoffing cake and chocolate and takeaway is it’s my birthday O:) I best restart the healthy eating tomrrow! :-#

Happy birthday!! One of the sign I need to have to be pregnant is spots!!!!


----------



## drudai

Negative OPK. :dance:


----------



## Stargirl1993

LuvallmyH said:


> Happy birthday!! One of the sign I need to have to be pregnant is spots!!!!

Ohh interesting! :-k Hopefully it will end in a bfp then! & Thankyou x


----------



## Stargirl1993

drudai said:


> Negative OPK. :dance:

Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Urgh... I started getting AF symptoms 9 DPO last month and I’m 9DPO tomorrow and I’ve just started to get sore boobs which i always get before AF. Gonna see what other symptoms develop tomorrow but not feeling positive :( 

Fingers crossed for you pinkcupcake on your next test that it’s darker! I can definitely see a pink line though.


----------



## Alligator

@drudai yay! Negative/low for me yay! After driving 5ish hours to our vacation away for the weekend. I miss my kiddo! It’s weird not having her here but I’m excited to go out to eat with my husband and not have to have my food go cold while I feed a toddler lol! 

here’s my OPK, it’s the end of the surge as it’s still dark but negative (Barely lol).


----------



## Alligator

@PinkCupcakes your latest test looks positive! Got everything crossed! I’m glad I’m not the only one spending a fortune on FRER lol! 

@Suggerhoney promising symptoms! fx! 

does anyone know if 1-2 glasses of wine will affect bbt? I would like a nice glass tonight with dinner! I know some don’t drink while TTC and I don’t drink often but on a nice weekend away and a nice meal I wouldn’t mind!


----------



## WannaBMamma7

I’ve read that a small amount every now and then isn’t an issue. Enjoy :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

It will impact your BBT, but it won't hurt your chances of conception. You can always select to disguard the temp after several so your data is more accurate. 

(I'm two shots in now myself... :wine::beer:. ) Will def. Need to disguard.


----------



## drudai

I'm having a little drink tonight, too. :drunk:

@PinkCupcakes Got some more evening ic for us? :rofl:


----------



## tbfromlv

PinkCupcakes said:


> So you ladies think it’s positive for sure and not my ovidrel?! Oh boy!

Oooh It’s probably turning around!

I am not overweight but for some reason I metabolize those trigger shots soo slowly. The first time I took one (always 6500), it didn’t go negative until 13dpo (then again I could have had a chemical that cycle without ever realizing...) but that’s pretty rare I think! If this is your BFP, you will know without a doubt in the next day or two! Eeeek!


----------



## tbfromlv

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Urgh... I started getting AF symptoms 9 DPO last month and I’m 9DPO tomorrow and I’ve just started to get sore boobs which i always get before AF. Gonna see what other symptoms develop tomorrow but not feeling positive :(
> 
> Fingers crossed for you pinkcupcake on your next test that it’s darker! I can definitely see a pink line though.


Progesterone causes those sore boobs! Don’t count yourself out!


----------



## Alligator

I didn’t end up having a drink because I think my temp will go up tomorrow and I want to know if its O and not be confused! Luckily I have 2 more dinners to enjoy a glass with. I did eat a ton of good food hahah. Yum. 

negative OPK again tonight. Test line is dark but definitely not positive so it’s ok the way out I believe! Yay!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Stargirl1993 said:


> My face has broken out in spots I have a few pimples witch is strange I normally only get 1 random spot but I have a few! x although I’ve not been eating well the last few days today I’ve been scoffing cake and chocolate and takeaway is it’s my birthday O:) I best restart the healthy eating tomrrow! :-#

Happy birthday! :)


----------



## Deethehippy

My temp has dropped this morning at 11 DPO..still not down to pre O temps but I guess that it’s the start of the end. Think I am out ladies..what do you think? Attached my chart in case anyone can tell me for sure. Usually get AF day 14/15. It says I’m 12 DPO on there but I am sure it’s a day ahead. 
Will probably test later today anyway but know deep down I’m out.

Good luck to everyone else waiting.:flow:


----------



## tdog

Deethehippy said:


> My temp has dropped this morning at 11 DPO..still not down to pre O temps but I guess that it’s the start of the end. Think I am out ladies..what do you think? Attached my chart in case anyone can tell me for sure. Usually get AF day 14/15. It says I’m 12 DPO on there but I am sure it’s a day ahead.
> Will probably test later today anyway but know deep down I’m out.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting.:flow:
> 
> View attachment 1085021

:hugs: think us women just no :shrug: my temp was up and down tbh when's af due? Xx


----------



## GemmaG

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks hon. Hopfully its all good signs.
> Im so scared to test because I hate seeing the constant BFNs. Or if I do get lines there really faint and don't progress.
> I have no idea when i O for sure but im anything form 8 to 11dpo
> Femometer is saying 6dpo but i don't think that's right.
> I had positive OPKs on cd 8 and cd 9 and im now on CD 19


----------



## Deethehippy

tdog said:


> :hugs: think us women just no :shrug: my temp was up and down tbh when's af due? Xx

Tuesday I think. See what tomorrow’s temp does but don’t feel good about things now :-(


----------



## GemmaG

Sugger what’s your temp like today? I’ve been looking at your chart and to me it looks like you’ve had what’s called multiple follicular stimulation. Basically you get a high LG surge and your body realises the egg isn’t mature enough so it holds off and releases another. It happens to me after every chemical and miscarriage. Can happen in an normal cycle but usually if it’s been disrupted. I’d say you would be day 13!


----------



## PerthLady91

7-8 dpi today. Still had cramps this morning when I got up and felt a little nauseous. BFN today but it’s still early!


----------



## tdog

Deethehippy said:


> Tuesday I think. See what tomorrow’s temp does but don’t feel good about things now :-(

Hopefully it rises for you xx


----------



## Stargirl1993

Deethehippy said:


> My temp has dropped this morning at 11 DPO..still not down to pre O temps but I guess that it’s the start of the end. Think I am out ladies..what do you think? Attached my chart in case anyone can tell me for sure. Usually get AF day 14/15. It says I’m 12 DPO on there but I am sure it’s a day ahead.
> Will probably test later today anyway but know deep down I’m out.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting.:flow:
> 
> View attachment 1085021




Deethehippy said:


> My temp has dropped this morning at 11 DPO..still not down to pre O temps but I guess that it’s the start of the end. Think I am out ladies..what do you think? Attached my chart in case anyone can tell me for sure. Usually get AF day 14/15. It says I’m 12 DPO on there but I am sure it’s a day ahead.
> Will probably test later today anyway but know deep down I’m out.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting.:flow:
> 
> View attachment 1085021

even though it’s dropped your temp is still as high as the others your Still not out yet xx


----------



## doggylover

Still no positive opk for me, now on cd 39 ☹️


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

doggylover said:


> Still no positive opk for me, now on cd 39 ☹️

Could you have missed the surge? For example if you did the OPK at the wrong time and surged in the middle of the night or something? Is that possible? How long do your cycles tend to be? Have you tested with a HCG?


----------



## Deethehippy

More of the purple sticks came. I did an experiment and tested one with pee and one with water. Top one is my pee. There is definitely a faint line on the top one and no line on the bottom however it’s fainter than yesterday (but wasn’t with SMU). Maybe I just have low amounts of HCG all the time in my system if that’s possible? I often get faint lines on a variety of tests each month but they never get darker. Fed up and crampy so know AF is on her merry way :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> Could you have missed the surge? For example if you did the OPK at the wrong time and surged in the middle of the night or something? Is that possible? How long do your cycles tend to be? Have you tested with a HCG?

I have been testing twice a day, but could have missed the surge I suppose, but I’m not convinced. I got my cycles back in March (I still breastfeed) and they were 34/35 days since then. They were never regular before so that was more unusual to have them regular! I tested on Monday and Thursday with a hpt and absolutely negative. 

I’m sorry your tests are so confusing atm.


----------



## 3 girlies

Dee I can still see that line how strange.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

@dee- implantation dip? "They" say 6-12 dpo for implanting... So totally possible! Everything crossed for you.

And as we said last night...spike from drinking? Idk. I wasn't drunk at bedtime (or at all) and I was up for quite a few hours past my drink. :shrug: I'm so ready to test on Tuesday.


----------



## Deethehippy

Just tried another and another faint pink line. What on Earth is the problem with these tests? ..hard to photograph but obvious in real life. I won’t post anymore unless they get obviously darker.


----------



## 3 girlies

Dee they were so sensitive for me. I'm keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## 3 girlies

We picked up Ozzy! Hes very cute & hiding behind the sofa instead of loving me lol


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Well this morning it’s nothing again. Sigh I really do think I’m out. How could both my eggs not take? It’s still faintly there on Walmart cheapie but neither of the others. Also I’m 12DPT 10DPO... there should be a stronger line by now...


----------



## LuvallmyH

3 girlies said:


> We picked up Ozzy! Hes very cute & hiding behind the sofa instead of loving me lol
> 
> View attachment 1085039

He’s sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Deethehippy said:


> Just tried another and another faint pink line. What on Earth is the problem with these tests? ..hard to photograph but obvious in real life. I won’t post anymore unless they get obviously darker.
> 
> View attachment 1085038

It’s so confusing. That’s a clear line!


----------



## LuvallmyH

PinkCupcakes said:


> Well this morning it’s nothing again. Sigh I really do think I’m out. How could both my eggs not take? It’s still faintly there on Walmart cheapie but neither of the others. Also I’m 12DPT 10DPO... there should be a stronger line by now...
> 
> View attachment 1085040
> View attachment 1085041

:hugs:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Man cupcake I'm sorry. Hopefully it will be better with evening urine. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Alligator

Oh @Deethehippy im so sorry I still clearly see that line. How frustrating. I am still hopeful it develops more for you, but I know how it feels to see lines and then they go away! 

@PinkCupcakes ugh I’m sorry. Those cheapies the lines are obvious. What a roller coaster. Big hugs. 

@doggylover i hope you get a surge soon! How frustrating. Maybe you did O and just missed it? Are you still nursing? Even if you’ve stopped hormones could be regulating still.

afm CD14 and I think 1dpo. A small temp increase this am from yesterday’s larger increase. Not a lot though so it is possible today could be O day but I got my peak 2 days ago. OPK this am is ‘low’ but still fairly dark (not positive) so the surge is leave I think! Bd this am to cover us and I’ll see what my Cm does today. I didn’t notice fertile Cm (maybe some watery stuff which I had with my daughter too) but I always notice creamy Cm after O! I would have expected a larger temp increase. Attaching my chart and this mornings OPK. What do you ladies think?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

When i google test progression everyone has a strong line by 10DPO... I think I’m out


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> View attachment 1085042
> View attachment 1085043
> Oh @Deethehippy im so sorry I still clearly see that line. How frustrating. I am still hopeful it develops more for you, but I know how it feels to see lines and then they go away!
> 
> @PinkCupcakes ugh I’m sorry. Those cheapies the lines are obvious. What a roller coaster. Big hugs.
> 
> @doggylover i hope you get a surge soon! How frustrating. Maybe you did O and just missed it? Are you still nursing? Even if you’ve stopped hormones could be regulating still.
> 
> afm CD14 and I think 1dpo. A small temp increase this am from yesterday’s larger increase. Not a lot though so it is possible today could be O day but I got my peak 2 days ago. OPK this am is ‘low’ but still fairly dark (not positive) so the surge is leave I think! Bd this am to cover us and I’ll see what my Cm does today. I didn’t notice fertile Cm (maybe some watery stuff which I had with my daughter too) but I always notice creamy Cm after O! I would have expected a larger temp increase. Attaching my chart and this mornings OPK. What do you ladies think?

The lines don’t go away as such..every single test I use of that type has a clear line within two minutes which stays when dry. But BFN on all other tests. So those tests with the lines have to be faulty :(


----------



## Deethehippy

PinkCupcakes said:


> When i google test progression everyone has a strong line by 10DPO... I think I’m out

Some ladies are still implanting at 10 DPO.. I think it’s like only 50% of ladies that get a line by 10....I looked it up recently. There could still be a chance I hope for you


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Deethehippy said:


> The lines don’t go away as such..every single test I use of that type has a clear line within two minutes which stays when dry. But BFN on all other tests. So those tests with the lines have to be faulty :(

Lines do go away if it was still the trigger shot lingering. Those make HPTs positive so I think it was just my trigger still


----------



## Deethehippy

PinkCupcakes said:


> Lines do go away if it was still the trigger shot lingering. Those make HPTs positive so I think it was just my trigger still

I have read that the trigger can last upto 2 weeks but it’s maybe still not too late for a BFP.


----------



## Alligator

@Deethehippy so frustrating with those garbage tests, I’m so sorry.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Stargirl1993

Thinking of testing tomorrow 8dpo? so tempted but I know I’m likely to see a negative. I think with my last pregnancy I got a very faint line x


----------



## tbfromlv

PinkCupcakes said:


> When i google test progression everyone has a strong line by 10DPO... I think I’m out

just remember that implantation occurs between 6-12dpo.. you are not out until AF shows. If you implanted yesterday you won’t see anything until at least tomorrow. You also may not have implanted yet. Don’t give up.


----------



## tbfromlv

Deethehippy said:


> The lines don’t go away as such..every single test I use of that type has a clear line within two minutes which stays when dry. But BFN on all other tests. So those tests with the lines have to be faulty :(

That is crazy! I’m still keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## WannaBMamma7

9DPO and I couldn’t help myself but I tested for the first time ever! BFN of course! Was reading all the instructions and even though it said not to rely on it after 10 mins I still couldn’t chuck it and don’t have the hear to bin it! Oh I don’t think this is my month :(


----------



## doggylover

Alligator said:


> View attachment 1085042
> View attachment 1085043
> Oh @Deethehippy im so sorry I still clearly see that line. How frustrating. I am still hopeful it develops more for you, but I know how it feels to see lines and then they go away!
> 
> @PinkCupcakes ugh I’m sorry. Those cheapies the lines are obvious. What a roller coaster. Big hugs.
> 
> @doggylover i hope you get a surge soon! How frustrating. Maybe you did O and just missed it? Are you still nursing? Even if you’ve stopped hormones could be regulating still.
> 
> afm CD14 and I think 1dpo. A small temp increase this am from yesterday’s larger increase. Not a lot though so it is possible today could be O day but I got my peak 2 days ago. OPK this am is ‘low’ but still fairly dark (not positive) so the surge is leave I think! Bd this am to cover us and I’ll see what my Cm does today. I didn’t notice fertile Cm (maybe some watery stuff which I had with my daughter too) but I always notice creamy Cm after O! I would have expected a larger temp increase. Attaching my chart and this mornings OPK. What do you ladies think?

Yes I am still nursing my toddler it’s what gives me such a short luteal phase (at least I think anyway! It used to be 14 days when I was ttc no1 and have always been nursing while ttc after that so I assume it is). 

your chart looks great for O! Hope you’ve caught that egg!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

7dpo and I’m so moody. Literally told my husband to get out the house because his presence was stressing me out. I’ve been and got myself a McDonald’s Milkshake to see if that helps. I hate feeling angry but that was my first symptom before I had my BFPs.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Hevalouaddict said:


> 7dpo and I’m so moody. Literally told my husband to get out the house because his presence was stressing me out. I’ve been and got myself a McDonald’s Milkshake to see if that helps. I hate feeling angry but that was my first symptom before I had my BFPs.

Also super grumpy (6dpo). Like want to yell at everyone and only want to hide in my office and not see anyone or anything level grumpy.

Also peed on an opk just to see lines. :rofl:


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover I am still nursing my Toddler too (he is almost 18 months) and the month I night weaned and added vitamin c and b6/b12 my luteal phase went from 8 days to 12. Does your little one nurse a lot overnight? Fx!


----------



## Stargirl1993

Hevalouaddict said:


> 7dpo and I’m so moody. Literally told my husband to get out the house because his presence was stressing me out. I’ve been and got myself a McDonald’s Milkshake to see if that helps. I hate feeling angry but that was my first symptom before I had my BFPs.

That was mine too last pregnancy x I had the same thing,just wanted everyone to leave me alone I thought it was because I was due af x


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@MrS. MaBrEy and @Stargirl1993 its so annoying. I don’t generally have mood swings so it’s it’s one of those things that gets me thinking.

I got my new flooring yesterday and moved most of my furniture back in so I’m pleased with that

I call it my grown up room now because there’s no toys and no CBeebies on (pbs kids would be the American equivalent. We do have Sesame Street, cat in the hat and the magic school bus but it’s on Netflix)


----------



## Stargirl1993

These where my tests 8 & 10 depo last pregnancy.. I fee like if I don’t see anything tomorrow I’m going to be disappointed .


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Stargirl1993 said:


> These where my tests 8 & 10 depo last pregnancy.. I fee like if I don’t see anything tomorrow I’m going to be disappointed .
> 
> View attachment 1085054
> View attachment 1085055

 I’ll keep everything crossed for you


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

We're going to get quotes today on new floors and countertops. I'm dreading it. We need to do about 1800sqft of floors just in the middle level :|. Big house=big bills ya'll. :sad2:


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> @doggylover I am still nursing my Toddler too (he is almost 18 months) and the month I night weaned and added vitamin c and b6/b12 my luteal phase went from 8 days to 12. Does your little one nurse a lot overnight? Fx!

Oh yes, pretty much all night! I night weaned the others around this age actually, but she just seems so little still. Plus I’m all for the easy life :haha: I will have a look in to the supplement you suggested, thanks!



Hevalouaddict said:


> @MrS. MaBrEy and @Stargirl1993 its so annoying. I don’t generally have mood swings so it’s it’s one of those things that gets me thinking.
> 
> I got my new flooring yesterday and moved most of my furniture back in so I’m pleased with that
> 
> View attachment 1085053
> I call it my grown up room now because there’s no toys and no CBeebies on (pbs kids would be the American equivalent. We do have Sesame Street, cat in the hat and the magic school bus but it’s on Netflix)

Looks really nice :mrgreen:


----------



## Deethehippy

I know I said I wouldn’t keep posting tests but do you think the one I just took is darker? 2 hour hold
This is way TMI and sorry if it’s too inappropriate but I had an orgasm this morning and have been cramping ever since.. do you think it’s just AF cramps coming? I’m going crazy confused.


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> I know I said I wouldn’t keep posting tests but do you think the one I just took is darker? 2 hour hold
> This is way TMI and sorry if it’s too inappropriate but I had an orgasm this morning and have been cramping ever since.. do you think it’s just AF cramps coming? I’m going crazy confused.
> 
> View attachment 1085056
> View attachment 1085057
> View attachment 1085058

the line is so clear, I don’t see all those teSts could be faulty! Have you any other brands to test with? How many dpo?


----------



## jellybeanxx

Dee that definitely looks darker to me!! Do you have any of your other tests left to try?


----------



## Deethehippy

doggylover said:


> the line is so clear, I don’t see all those teSts could be faulty! Have you any other brands to test with? How many dpo?

I tested on those cheap strips this morning and BFN (One Step I think - the thinest ones) I think I am 11DPO but could be 10 DPO (FF thinks I am 12 DPO)

Every purple one I have used has had a line now except the one I used water on. Some of the lines have been darker..in fact the one with SMU wasnt as dark as tonights. Oh and the one I used at 8 DPO was v light..just a shadow or nothing. The reviews are pages and pages of false positives but does seem weird that they would all do that???
I feel like AF is coming if I am honest but I've had some symptoms this month I don't usually have such as no CM after 3DPO until yesterday and now it's back a bit and a 3 day migraine much earlier than normal.


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> I tested on those cheap strips this morning and BFN (One Step I think - the thinest ones) I think I am 11DPO but could be 10 DPO (FF thinks I am 12 DPO)

So very strange. I would understand having one dodgy test with a line, but not so many. They definitely look like they have colour as well.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Are the cheap strips 25miu though? If these tests are 10 and those are 25 it makes sense. That's definitely darker!


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you for replying everyone. I will try again in the morning with SMU and try to get a good hold and not drink much beforehand. I will use some strip tests with the same sample too. Will also see if my temp drops again.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Deethehippy that line looks WAY darker. Do you have a frer?? Wow that’s GOT to be bfp!


----------



## 3 girlies

Dee that's so noticable it's not even a squinter


----------



## tdog

@Deethehippy I thought it definitely looked darker I have everything crossed, also the one step ones don't always work and arw crap as you no I got a clear line on my sweety fox ones to the one step :shrug: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

WannaBMamma7 said:


> 9DPO and I couldn’t help myself but I tested for the first time ever! BFN of course! Was reading all the instructions and even though it said not to rely on it after 10 mins I still couldn’t chuck it and don’t have the hear to bin it! Oh I don’t think this is my month :(

Fingers crossed for you <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hevalouaddict said:


> @MrS. MaBrEy and @Stargirl1993 its so annoying. I don’t generally have mood swings so it’s it’s one of those things that gets me thinking.
> 
> I got my new flooring yesterday and moved most of my furniture back in so I’m pleased with that
> 
> View attachment 1085053
> I call it my grown up room now because there’s no toys and no CBeebies on (pbs kids would be the American equivalent. We do have Sesame Street, cat in the hat and the magic school bus but it’s on Netflix)

That looks great!


----------



## Deethehippy

I don't know what to think ladies, my emotions are all over the place. If my temp drops again tomorrow and with these cramps I think it will mean AF but you know how much I will be praying that that does not happen.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I've got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Stargirl1993

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> We're going to get quotes today on new floors and countertops. I'm dreading it. We need to do about 1800sqft of floors just in the middle level :|. Big house=big bills ya'll. :sad2:

We moved into our house nearly a year ago still yet to get new flooring :| Dread to think of the price for a full house haha


Deethehippy said:


> I know I said I wouldn’t keep posting tests but do you think the one I just took is darker? 2 hour hold
> This is way TMI and sorry if it’s too inappropriate but I had an orgasm this morning and have been cramping ever since.. do you think it’s just AF cramps coming? I’m going crazy confused.
> 
> View attachment 1085056
> View attachment 1085057
> View attachment 1085058


Eeek!! That line is so clear!! Stick baby stick!! Good luck!! x


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I see colour @Deethehippy i really hope this is your BFP!


----------



## MrsKatie

@Deethehippy can't wait to see more tests. That just has to be bfp, it's so pink and clear.

AFM, we are driving down to California (the Bay Area, I was born and raised in Oakland) on Wednesday to see family we haven't seen since Xmas due to this godawful pandemic. We are being crazy strict with isolation before seeing grandparents (they are doing the same) - all groceries delivered, not going ANYWHERE, etc. It's a lot but it will be worth it.

I am seriously considering not bringing any OPKs with me just so I can at least take something resembling a step back... I am exhausted from driving myself bonkers over peeing on things. Though I don't know if it would be a good or a bad thing to not know DPO. Might just make me test even earlier!

Also DTD will be tricky as we'll be staying with family/sharing a room with kids... cross your fingers for us ladies but I might just consider myself out before I've even ovulated to take the pressure off. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@MrsKatie I hope you have a lovely time seeing your family :)


----------



## CallieBear

Deethehippy said:


> I don't know what to think ladies, my emotions are all over the place. If my temp drops again tomorrow and with these cramps I think it will mean AF but you know how much I will be praying that that does not happen.

That line definitely looks darker to me! I definitely had AF type cramps before and after I got my BFP- I literally thought she would be coming any moment....and I know that's really common. I found that if I drink more water the cramps lighten up. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!! ❤️


----------



## CallieBear

@MrsKatie I'm from the Bay Area, too! I grew up in the North Bay and now live further up north, but still in Cali. Have a great trip with your family!


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> @Deethehippy can't wait to see more tests. That just has to be bfp, it's so pink and clear.
> 
> AFM, we are driving down to California (the Bay Area, I was born and raised in Oakland) on Wednesday to see family we haven't seen since Xmas due to this godawful pandemic. We are being crazy strict with isolation before seeing grandparents (they are doing the same) - all groceries delivered, not going ANYWHERE, etc. It's a lot but it will be worth it.
> 
> I am seriously considering not bringing any OPKs with me just so I can at least take something resembling a step back... I am exhausted from driving myself bonkers over peeing on things. Though I don't know if it would be a good or a bad thing to not know DPO. Might just make me test even earlier!
> 
> Also DTD will be tricky as we'll be staying with family/sharing a room with kids... cross your fingers for us ladies but I might just consider myself out before I've even ovulated to take the pressure off. Ha. Ha. Ha.

Forstly, I hope you enjoy the time with your family. We get to see my husband’s parent in 10 days, for the first time since january! I’ve been feeling the same about taking a break from OPKs. It definitely puts some pressure on, makes it a daily roller coaster I think.


----------



## Deethehippy

Hevalouaddict said:


> @MrS. MaBrEy and @Stargirl1993 its so annoying. I don’t generally have mood swings so it’s it’s one of those things that gets me thinking.
> 
> I got my new flooring yesterday and moved most of my furniture back in so I’m pleased with that
> 
> View attachment 1085053
> I call it my grown up room now because there’s no toys and no CBeebies on (pbs kids would be the American equivalent. We do have Sesame Street, cat in the hat and the magic school bus but it’s on Netflix)

Love your decor and flooring..it all looks fab


----------



## Danizzychar

Hi ladies I've been quiet just sat watching as my body is just a big mess.. I I had an ultrasound yesterday.. And i only have 1 Overy working my right had 7 cyists on:( but this does explain my long cycles currently CD 48... But she did see a folical on my right side just waiting.. I orded some ov tests off amazon and they came today.. I just done one. Is this positive? Never had one this dark before..

Please excuse any typos I am dyslexic


----------



## Deethehippy

Looked out the window when I was putting the little ones to bed and there was a bright rainbow  I hope that it is a good sign for me. I saw a double one shortly before I found out I was pregnant with the girls.


----------



## Deethehippy

Danizzychar said:


> Hi ladies I've been quiet just sat watching as my body is just a big mess.. I I had an ultrasound yesterday.. And i only have 1 Overy working my right had 7 cyists on:( but this does explain my long cycles currently CD 48... But she did see a folical on my right side just waiting.. I orded some ov tests off amazon and they came today.. I just done one. Is this positive? Never had one this dark before..
> 
> Please excuse any typos I am dyslexic
> 
> View attachment 1085063

I'm sorry to hear about the results of your ultrasound :hugs:
That does look like a positive OPK to me..the test line needs to be as dark OR darker than the control line. Wishing you lots of luck catching the egg.


----------



## Danizzychar

Deethehippy said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the results of your ultrasound :hugs:
> That does look like a positive OPK to me..the test line needs to be as dark OR darker than the control line. Wishing you lots of luck catching the egg.

I hope so.. We when best to get jiggy ha.. How we did on Tuesday night.. If we do tonight and tomorrow is that best? I hope this is my time due to start clomid in 4 weeks x


----------



## Deethehippy

Danizzychar said:


> I hope so.. We when best to get jiggy ha.. How we did on Tuesday night.. If we do tonight and tomorrow is that best? I hope this is my time due to start clomid in 4 weeks x

I think after the surge you ovulate within 12-36 hours most commonly so yes tonight and tomorrow would be good.


----------



## Danizzychar

Deethehippy said:


> I think after the surge you ovulate within 12-36 hours most commonly so yes tonight and tomorrow would be good.

Thank you xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Got everything crossed Dee. I think they look bfp.


----------



## Deethehippy

LuvallmyH said:


> Got everything crossed Dee. I think they look bfp.

Thank you... I agree that they do look positive but they have varied in strength and not got significantly darker over 3 days?? Also why would other tests all be BFN including a Clearblue yesterday? I thought I had 'symptoms' but they have decreased and now feels like AF is coming so I am so unsure. I think in reality it's more likely AF will arrive but I am hoping so badly.


----------



## doggylover

Danizzychar said:


> Hi ladies I've been quiet just sat watching as my body is just a big mess.. I I had an ultrasound yesterday.. And i only have 1 Overy working my right had 7 cyists on:( but this does explain my long cycles currently CD 48... But she did see a folical on my right side just waiting.. I orded some ov tests off amazon and they came today.. I just done one. Is this positive? Never had one this dark before..
> 
> Please excuse any typos I am dyslexic
> 
> View attachment 1085063

I wouldn’t say positive but OH SO CLOSE! Like a few hours! Definitely spend some time this weekend getting busy :haha:



Deethehippy said:


> Looked out the window when I was putting the little ones to bed and there was a bright rainbow :) I hope that it is a good sign for me. I saw a double one shortly before I found out I was pregnant with the girls.

I saw a beautiful double rainbow this evening, so so bright! Looked like it ended on my kids’ school - hoping it’s a good sign for when they start back


----------



## Alligator

@Deethehippy that is so clear and looks very pink. If it’s not a BFP you should write the company and complain! Got everything crossed for tomorrow. 

afm busy today with hubby exploring, did a boat rental on a glacial lake and then a short hike/nature walk. Now going up a mountain In a Skytram! I’ll attach a photo of our views this morning. It’s taking my mind off TTC. I did do a quick OPK when I got back to the hotel before popping off again and it’s very much negative/low (per pre mom app), after like a 3ish hour hold! I think O was yesterday but it’s possible it’s today, our bases are covered either way. Hoping the weekend away is a nice distraction and we will see what my temps get up to!


----------



## salamander91

Dee I really hope this is your bfp! That's such an obvious line. How cruel if it's an evap xx


----------



## salamander91

This is definitely an evap because it was way after time frame when it came up but I had to show you how bad it is :shock:


----------



## Suggerhoney

GemmaG said:


> Sugger what’s your temp like today? I’ve been looking at your chart and to me it looks like you’ve had what’s called multiple follicular stimulation. Basically you get a high LG surge and your body realises the egg isn’t mature enough so it holds off and releases another. It happens to me after every chemical and miscarriage. Can happen in an normal cycle but usually if it’s been disrupted. I’d say you would be day 13!

Hi hon I've never heard of that so thanks for explaining.
I only did OPKs up until day 10 when they started to go negative.
I had peaks on CD 8 and on CD 9 I had a whole day of peaks b4 they turned negative on CD10. I had my last lot of EWCM on the morning of day 10.

Didn't have my normal O pains I get but I noticed I had a heightened sence of smell around day 11 12ish. Cm was dry tho.

My temp went back up today.
If i add a random temp in day 5 FF says O was on CD8 but that makes no sence because thats when I had my first positive opk.

All my symptoms seem to have vanished. My boobs were tender this morning but now they don't feel tender at all. They have been tender for about 6 days. But they feel normol now.

I took the random temp back out of day 5 again because its not accurat.
My last cycle was a chemical.
Im worrying now that I mite be having another one. I also had one in Arpril.

I've tested today and still stark white BFN.
Femometer is a app u add ure OPKS to and it gives u a low high or peak.
I also add my bbt to it and it does a chart like ff.
Thats saying i O on day 13 and im 7dpo.

But can u really O 4 days after ure peak? And why isnt ff saying day 13 as well.

I had no firtile symptoms on day 11 12 13 and so on.

So this is my FF chart.
And here it is with the added random temp on cd5


And here are my opks and my chart in femometer


My breast pain is gone.
I only get sore boobs when I am pregnant.

Even with the chemicals I had sore boobs but by 13dpo they were gone
So now in fearing the worse.


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsKatie said:


> @Deethehippy can't wait to see more tests. That just has to be bfp, it's so pink and clear.
> 
> AFM, we are driving down to California (the Bay Area, I was born and raised in Oakland) on Wednesday to see family we haven't seen since Xmas due to this godawful pandemic. We are being crazy strict with isolation before seeing grandparents (they are doing the same) - all groceries delivered, not going ANYWHERE, etc. It's a lot but it will be worth it.
> 
> I am seriously considering not bringing any OPKs with me just so I can at least take something resembling a step back... I am exhausted from driving myself bonkers over peeing on things. Though I don't know if it would be a good or a bad thing to not know DPO. Might just make me test even earlier!
> 
> Also DTD will be tricky as we'll be staying with family/sharing a room with kids... cross your fingers for us ladies but I might just consider myself out before I've even ovulated to take the pressure off. Ha. Ha. Ha.

Have a great trip and enjoy seeing your family. I hope you can relax but also manage some romance time with DH. Maybe being away over fertile time will be a good thing over all as it will cut down on the obsessing and stressing. ..just try to go with the flow and come home with more than good memories of the trip hopefully. :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Sugger - I have no idea what’s going on with your cycle, it’s so stressful for you :hugs:
I only hope that you are still too early to test and there is some hope left. 
Hopefully even after a run of bad cycles and horrible chemicals it doesn’t mean that your cycles can’t get back on track in the next few months. 
Still rooting for you hun.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Dee thats definitely darker I really hope this is it for you hon.

Good luck to everyone else.

AFM feeling really low.
Had so many good symptoms and now they have all gone.
Really hope they come back again tommorow but im not feeling hopeful.
Guess I will just have to wait for AF and onto month 5 of ttc.

Im going to be so upsett if this is another chemical becuase then it means I will ovulate way to early again.
I
Really want to believe femometer that im only 7dpo but im new to it.
Im my 6th chart on FF abd its always been spot on with me and i guess if that's saying day 8 with the added temp on day 5 then I must of O on day 8 which is way to early.
I've always O the day after my peak so this is all so confusing.:sad1:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Deethehippy said:


> Sugger - I have no idea what’s going on with your cycle, it’s so stressful for you :hugs:
> I only hope that you are still too early to test and there is some hope left.
> Hopefully even after a run of bad cycles and horrible chemicals it doesn’t mean that your cycles can’t get back on track in the next few months.
> Still rooting for you hun.

Thanks hon. I really hope i did O a little later like Femometer says but I dont know if i can trust it. 
Surely if it was day 13 I wud of had ewcm on day 12 and 13 but it was all dried up.


----------



## 3 girlies

I'm so moody :cry: proper snapping at everyone. We had a mechanic come to look at the car it's making a weird sound so he said it's just the turbo its not affecting the car at all so I cried & stomped about the house like a 3 year old because I dont want a car that has a funny sound :dohh: then my boyfriend decides to cheer me up with chinese & I asked for egg fried rice on it's own & it comes as Singapore fried rice...not the same thing at all so I sulked & he fell asleep on the sofa so I've left him there :rofl: I need some sleep lol. Luckily the kitten is still behind the sofa & only comes out to eat so I'm happy in the knowledge that if it does any damage i can blame my boyfriend lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

3 girlies said:


> I'm so moody :cry: proper snapping at everyone. We had a mechanic come to look at the car it's making a weird sound so he said it's just the turbo its not affecting the car at all so I cried & stomped about the house like a 3 year old because I dont want a car that has a funny sound :dohh: then my boyfriend decides to cheer me up with chinese & I asked for egg fried rice on it's own & it comes as Singapore fried rice...not the same thing at all so I sulked & he fell asleep on the sofa so I've left him there :rofl: I need some sleep lol. Luckily the kitten is still behind the sofa & only comes out to eat so I'm happy in the knowledge that if it does any damage i can blame my boyfriend lol

I've been really moody this past week hon and snappy. 
So don't feel bad. 
I've bitten hubbies head of more than once lol.


----------



## lisaalove

@salamander91 that is one nasty looking evap. It even has color :shock:


----------



## kksy9b

@Deethehippy ugh, it's hard not getting to see and spend time with loved ones. This is the second time we've seen my parents and will see them one more time before school starts. That line for sure looks darker! Do you know the sensitivities of all of the tests? If it's a false positive, I would pitch the entire batch and not buy again. That just seems cruel but I am praying that it is the start of your BFP and the other tests will start showing lines soon!

@PinkCupcakes LOTS of time left hun to get a clear answer!! And if you need to cry, then cry! I know it can feel like you're failing sometimes. But your body is strong and has carried you to this point...and in the end it will carry and bring your sweet little one into the world. And I didn't get a positive with my oldest until 13 dpo and my youngest was a vvvf line at 11dpo. Some women don't even implant until 10 or 11 dpo...you are definitely not out yet! And like others have said, your FMU may not be the best to use for you. Have you talked to your doctor about how long it takes for the trigger to test out? I thought you had several negative tests before the line came back? 

@FTale Thank you! It's been a great time with a lot of laughing, games, playing with the kids...and wine :) And it's so rare for me to be done so quick but i'll take it!! Hope you got lots of cleaning done!! It's a great way to pass the time!

@3 girlies :rofl: and what a cute kitty!! my youngest would LOVE if we got a cat...but i am super allergic...as in...come in contact with cat hair and I'm in an asthma attack a few minutes later :/

@PerthLady91 hopefully it's a good sign!!

@Suggerhoney crying is just good for the soul sometimes. If you're seeing BFNs then I wouldn't assume it's a chemical- that will just make your heart hurt even more. Praying that you get some answers soon and if you're not pregnant that next cycle will be back on track so you don't have to spend the whole month wondering about ovulation :hugs:

@Hevalouaddict awkward!! I hope he wasn't there long and the hiding on the stairs worked out!

@LoneWanderer you're definitely welcome over here!! good luck, it sounds promising!! Im 2 years post weaning and still have milk but it doesn't drip out on it's own haha

@Stargirl1993 Happy belated birthday!!

@WannaBMamma7 i'm sorry you're feeling down. On my BFP cycle with my youngest, according to my notes, I had literally every single PMS symptom before hand...my temp even plummeted to JUST above cover. That's the frustrating thing, every PMS symptom is also a pregnancy symptom. Praying that you see your BFP in the coming days!

@Alligator hope you're enjoying the getaway!! beautiful picture!!

@MrsKatie enjoy the trip!! and if you're feeling stressed...i would leave the OPKs at home and give yourself a break! if you can sneak in some bd'ing then do it, but it's okay to need a break from trying...it can be so stressful!!

@Danizzychar looks SUPER close to positive! I know i'm behind on the chat, but I'm sure it will be positive last night/this morning

@salamander91 ugh, that is a bad one!! 

----------------
AFM, not much to report! Just chugging along. I'm going to hold out to CD 10 or 11 to start OPKs....started WAY too early last cycle and was just burnt out. So still another week to go before the fun part of the month can get going :) 

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I did but maybe the FRER was picking up the trigger stil. BFN this afternoon again, doctor said if no BFP by the 28th to stop my progesterone and wait for AF :(


----------



## kksy9b

I hope you get a clear BFP in the next couple of days!! But I also know how hard it is...I've never done a trigger shot before but I can imagine it will mess with your head big time with testing it out :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## StarryEyes.

Morning everyone, 

sorry been missing on here, everything moves so fast but i do keep coming back in to check on you all even if i don’t post!

@Deethehippy you have to get a frer. They can’t all be faulty tests!! I still wasn’t getting a line on my ic at all yesterday. FX! 

@Alligator Good luck in the tww! Looked at your chart and you got lots of bd in around o date, which I think is 12? When will you hold out for testing? 

@salamander91 Wow, that is a mean Evap if it is one?? FX for you! 

@Suggerhoney So sorry you’re still no clearer on your o date. Really hope you get your bfp lovely! 

@PinkCupcakes Ive just been scrolling through looking at all your tests, they really do look like the trigger left and it was a new bfp. Keeping FX! 

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test, and sorry to those who have seen BFN’s - ttc can be so hard :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## GemmaG

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon I've never heard of that so thanks for explaining.
> I only did OPKs up until day 10 when they started to go negative.
> I had peaks on CD 8 and on CD 9 I had a whole day of peaks b4 they turned negative on CD10. I had my last lot of EWCM on the morning of day 10.
> 
> Didn't have my normal O pains I get but I noticed I had a heightened sence of smell around day 11 12ish. Cm was dry tho.
> 
> My temp went back up today.
> If i add a random temp in day 5 FF says O was on CD8 but that makes no sence because thats when I had my first positive opk.
> 
> All my symptoms seem to have vanished. My boobs were tender this morning but now they don't feel tender at all. They have been tender for about 6 days. But they feel normol now.
> 
> I took the random temp back out of day 5 again because its not accurat.
> My last cycle was a chemical.
> Im worrying now that I mite be having another one. I also had one in Arpril.
> 
> I've tested today and still stark white BFN.
> Femometer is a app u add ure OPKS to and it gives u a low high or peak.
> I also add my bbt to it and it does a chart like ff.
> Thats saying i O on day 13 and im 7dpo.
> 
> But can u really O 4 days after ure peak? And why isnt ff saying day 13 as well.
> 
> I had no firtile symptoms on day 11 12 13 and so on.
> 
> So this is my FF chart.
> View attachment 1085068
> And here it is with the added random temp on cd5
> View attachment 1085069
> 
> 
> And here are my opks and my chart in femometer
> View attachment 1085070
> View attachment 1085071
> 
> 
> My breast pain is gone.
> I only get sore boobs when I am pregnant.
> 
> Even with the chemicals I had sore boobs but by 13dpo they were gone
> So now in fearing the worse.

Your body can be all over the place after any hormonal distributions so I know how hard it is. The thing is with a follicular stimulation you can get your peak and peak again. This was mine. I like you peaked on day 8 after my miscarriage I kept testing and got another peak 7 days later. I did ovulate and got pregnant that cycle. So if this cycle doesn’t work out huni start a fresh. If your OPK peaks too early keep testing to make sure. Even without the usual signs you can ovulate. I only had one day of EWCM the day of my second peak but I had to go looking for it if you know what I mean! The first four were my false start. Second was my actual ovulation. No difference really at all between them but the day 15 was a little bit stronger.


----------



## GemmaG

PinkCupcakes said:


> I did but maybe the FRER was picking up the trigger stil. BFN this afternoon again, doctor said if no BFP by the 28th to stop my progesterone and wait for AF :(

Keeping everything crossed for today’s test x


----------



## topazicatzbet

So sorry to thoses with bfn or are confused. 
Salamander that line has colour. 

I must be the only one that was so happy to see a bfn 2 days in a row. 

My surgical management for retained products was successful and the line has finally gone. I also ovulated that day so im 2dpo and waiting for af. I only had an 8d lp last cycle so hoping its a bit longer this time now there are no pregnancy hormones confusing things.


----------



## WannaBMamma7

@kksy9b thanks for keeping me optimistic. I’ve been getting loads of strong but not painful cramps this morning at 10DPO and I’m wondering if it could be implantation. It would explain yesterday’s BFN. Fingers crossed! 

@PinkCupcakes @Deethehippy @Suggerhoney got my fingers crossed for your BFN’s and that AF doesn’t appear! I don’t want to see AF for a while haha.

With the test I did yesterday, is there a reason it says to not rely on it after 10 minutes and is this true! I fee like that’s not what people do and I really don’t know much about them. Also if I test again, what time is best to test? Thanks everyone!


----------



## Stargirl1993

BFN this morning :( I’m getting some slight pinchy/cramps so i hope it’s to early :(


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Stargirl1993 said:


> BFN this morning :( I’m getting some slight pinchy/cramps so i hope it’s to early :(
> 
> View attachment 1085074

What dpo are you? I’m hoping I’m in a similar situation and I tested too early


----------



## Stargirl1993

WannaBMamma7 said:


> What dpo are you? I’m hoping I’m in a similar situation and I tested too early

8dpo xx


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Stargirl1993 said:


> 8dpo xx

Let’s hope it’s implantation! When will you test again or you testing daily?


----------



## Stargirl1993

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Let’s hope it’s implantation! When will you test again or you testing daily?

not sure I really want to try and wait till 10-11dpo but I don’t know if I’m strong enough to wait that long :) x


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Haha I’m going to try and do the same. See what my symptoms are like over the next couple of days! I wonder how long implantation cramps last because that would be a good sign that it’s not AF cramps.


----------



## Stargirl1993

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Haha I’m going to try and do the same. See what my symptoms are like over the next couple of days! I wonder how long implantation cramps last because that would be a good sign that it’s not AF cramps.

Fx for us x what dpo are you? x


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Stargirl1993 said:


> Fx for us x what dpo are you? x

I’m 10dpo. Every day is so slow!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies, can I join you?? I know I’m late to the game, but 9 DPO here. Not TTC but our BC method (using my charts) got dangerously close to O day this month... and since I’m experiencing some symptoms, here I am. Hope you all don’t mind - it’s nice to have some testing buddies. ❤️


----------



## Stargirl1993

WannaBMamma7 said:


> I’m 10dpo. Every day is so slow!

yeah I know what you mean time gos really slow when ttc x it makes me lose hope getting a bfn at 8dpo as when I got my postive last time I was 8dpo was a very light line but was definitely there but I know it is still early yet x


----------



## doggylover

salamander91 said:


> This is definitely an evap because it was way after time frame when it came up but I had to show you how bad it is :shock:
> 
> View attachment 1085067

that’s crazy if that’s an evap! So clear!


----------



## Stargirl1993

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you?? I know I’m late to the game, but 9 DPO here. Not TTC but our BC method (using my charts) got dangerously close to O day this month... and since I’m experiencing some symptoms, here I am. Hope you all don’t mind - it’s nice to have some testing buddies. ❤️

welcome x I’m 8dpo so only one day behind you good luck! X


----------



## Nixnax

Just caught up on 11 pages.

@PinkCupcakes I really hope this is it for you

@Deethehippy I see those lines, I hope they get darker for you. 

@Suggerhoney have you tested yet? 

Everyone else good luck with testing or the next cycle 

AFM - I'm CD4 and AF is just walking out of the door. I've had a weekend of enjoying a few drinks and catch up with family and friends


----------



## doggylover

So I’ve decided that as today is cd40 I am going to stop doing opks. It’s really getting me down that this cycle has been so strange, so I need to just take a step back. If I see any signs I am about to O I may take a test but otherwise I’m just going to wait it out and pray af comes ASAP.


----------



## Stargirl1993

Getting some mild pain on my right side and lower back they only feel mild almost feels like ovulation pains and I also feel a little bit sick. 

I know my charts all over I can’t seem to keep a consistent time on taking it due to different reasons.


----------



## salamander91

CD 69 today :sleep: still not sure if I've ovulated or not.

It was definitely an evap. It wasn't there when I looked at it after like an hour but was when I checked hours later. I'm guessing someone splashed it when they were washing their hands. No idea how it turned into such a bad evap though! BFN this morning x

Good luck to everyone who is still waiting xx


----------



## Deethehippy

All my tests were BFN this morning including the purple handle thing. To say I'm disappointed is an understatement....I really had hope when I got up..my boobs are so sore and I felt 'pregnant' but I guess psychological signs are a real thing with me.
Have no idea what all those lines were yesterday..worst evaps ever?? Hope it wasn't another chemical?
Just have to wait for AF to come now :-(:-(:-(:-(


Edit - so I dragged the purple one out of the bin after time and it has a very faint line now but fainter than last nights...nothing on the strip tests...How long do chemicals take to leave your system?


----------



## Alligator

StarryEyes. said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> sorry been missing on here, everything moves so fast but i do keep coming back in to check on you all even if i don’t post!
> 
> @Deethehippy you have to get a frer. They can’t all be faulty tests!! I still wasn’t getting a line on my ic at all yesterday. FX!
> 
> @Alligator Good luck in the tww! Looked at your chart and you got lots of bd in around o date, which I think is 12? When will you hold out for testing?
> 
> @salamander91 Wow, that is a mean Evap if it is one?? FX for you!
> 
> @Suggerhoney So sorry you’re still no clearer on your o date. Really hope you get your bfp lovely!
> 
> @PinkCupcakes Ive just been scrolling through looking at all your tests, they really do look like the trigger left and it was a new bfp. Keeping FX!
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting to test, and sorry to those who have seen BFN’s - ttc can be so hard :hugs:
> 
> :dust:

So funny - I can’t sleep and up an hour earlier than usual so took my temp. And it was quite elevated and FF confirmed O with dotted crosshairs at 12dpo! I think it’s 13dpo myself, but my temp did rise slightly on 12. My kiddo didn’t sleep great that night so that may be why but, I feel good about covering it either way!


----------



## Alligator

@Deethehippy ugh I’m so sorry. Those were nasty Evaps. Or perhaps an early chemical? With me last cycle I had one MAYBE two vvvvvfl that then disappeared within a day or two. I imagine they could have been evaps as well, or a chemical. It’s hard to know 100%. Sending you a big hug ♥️

Attached is my weird chart! I never had this with my daughter, does dotted crosshairs mean uncertainty for O? It’s tougher with temping with a toddler this time around! It is saying O was CD12 but I honestly think it was CD13. Premom app says the same (O on cd13). I had watery Cm on that day. But the temp rise is confusing! Regardless I think we covered it but I’m going with cd13 in my head to stop early testing lol! I’m 2dpo in that case! 

has anyone had this issue with FF?


----------



## danniemum2be

Deethehippy said:


> All my tests were BFN this morning including the purple handle thing. To say I'm disappointed is an understatement....I really had hope when I got up..my boobs are so sore and I felt 'pregnant' but I guess psychological signs are a real thing with me.
> Have no idea what all those lines were yesterday..worst evaps ever?? Hope it wasn't another chemical?
> Just have to wait for AF to come now :-(:-(:-(:-(
> 
> 
> Edit - so I dragged the purple one out of the bin after time and it has a very faint line now but fainter than last nights...nothing on the strip tests...How long do chemicals take to leave your system?

Just catching up Dee, so sorry lovely, ive had some awful awful evaps on the purple handle tests before that ive vowed never to used them, its heartbreaking! How many DPO are you now? Xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck @doggylover :)


----------



## Deethehippy

danniemum2be said:


> Just catching up Dee, so sorry lovely, ive had some awful awful evaps on the purple handle tests before that ive vowed never to used them, its heartbreaking! How many DPO are you now? Xxx

I'm somewhere between 11-13DPO...I think 12..there should be proper lines by now so I know I am out.


----------



## doggylover

salamander91 said:


> CD 69 today :sleep: still not sure if I've ovulated or not.
> 
> It was definitely an evap. It wasn't there when I looked at it after like an hour but was when I checked hours later. I'm guessing someone splashed it when they were washing their hands. No idea how it turned into such a bad evap though! BFN this morning x
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is still waiting xx

flip I’m only on cd40, For you to be on cd69 sucks. But we are in similar boats, no idea of ovulation here either. 



Deethehippy said:


> All my tests were BFN this morning including the purple handle thing. To say I'm disappointed is an understatement....I really had hope when I got up..my boobs are so sore and I felt 'pregnant' but I guess psychological signs are a real thing with me.
> Have no idea what all those lines were yesterday..worst evaps ever?? Hope it wasn't another chemical?
> Just have to wait for AF to come now :-(:-(:-(:-(
> 
> 
> Edit - so I dragged the purple one out of the bin after time and it has a very faint line now but fainter than last nights...nothing on the strip tests...How long do chemicals take to leave your system?

I’m sorry ☹️


----------



## danniemum2be

Deethehippy said:


> I'm somewhere between 11-13DPO...I think 12..there should be proper lines by now so I know I am out.

Im so sorry, pretty certain im out too. Its just mentally draining seeing those BFN’s month after month. Almost willing AF to arrive now xxx


----------



## tdog

So ladies I had a scan today everything was perfect 6 weeks 1 day ill post images if you want to see :) xx

So sorry to read about long cycles and bfns this morn :hugs: xx


----------



## Nixnax

+


tdog said:


> So ladies I had a scan today everything was perfect 6 weeks 1 day ill post images if you want to see :) xx
> 
> So sorry to read about long cycles and bfns this morn :hugs: xx

Yay how amazing, I'd like to see


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Yay @tdog


----------



## tdog

There we are ladies :) xx


----------



## Deethehippy

So glad all was well at your scan Tdog. 

So I just used third morning urine with 1 hour hold and got a BFP on the strip tests and the purple test...can different pee really make that much difference???!!!!..was nothing on the strips before....I couldn't make this stuff up and am beyond confused now. I will photograph shortly (people about at the moment) hope they don't dry up before I capture the evidence.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Dee, :shrug: so confusing!!! Pics!!!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

6dpo :coffee:
I know it’s too early to get anything. Just for fun!

:dust:To All!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

How can they both go from blank with SMU to this with third morning urine.??

Do you think all these cheap tests are just a bunch of rubbish?

I’m so confused and done with all this stress...I’m not sleeping at all. I’ve not told OH until I know for sure what is going on with me.
Now I’ve just googled HCG and cancer :(
Wish I hadn’t done that.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Dee!!!! Those are bfp!!!!! For real!!!! Idk what’s up with your smu, but you can’t get 3 bfp on 3 different tests if it’s not a bfp! It’s not cancer. Don’t google it anymore. 
STICK BABY STICK!!!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

LuvallmyH said:


> Dee!!!! Those are bfp!!!!! For real!!!! Idk what’s up with your smu, but you can’t get 3 bfp on 3 different tests if it’s not a bfp! It’s not cancer. Don’t google it anymore.
> STICK BABY STICK!!!!!

Do you think it's a chemical and I just have lingering HCG? I just can't think that it could be real with all these different results I've been having. If you hold the strip tests together can the dye run from the control??

Obviously I will test later today.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I think you have a bfp. I think you will know where it’s going in the next few days. I also think you should get a better test. Ic’s are so unreliable. Got everything crossed for you Dee!


----------



## 3 girlies

That is very definite bfps congrats dee


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Deethehippy said:


> How can they both go from blank with SMU to this with third morning urine.??
> 
> Do you think all these cheap tests are just a bunch of rubbish?
> 
> I’m so confused and done with all this stress...I’m not sleeping at all. I’ve not told OH until I know for sure what is going on with me.
> Now I’ve just googled HCG and cancer :(
> Wish I hadn’t done that.
> 
> View attachment 1085097
> View attachment 1085098

I think the assumption that FMU is most concentrated is pretty wrong and needs reevaluating. I pee all night long. I'm like a toddler lol. My second or 3rd morning is way darker. I don't get up and run to my kitchen for a drink. I usually wait until 9am to have even a coffee. 

These are so, so positive! With my chemical it was just faint. A squinter. Just enough to photograph, then nothing, then bleeding. I can't imagine a test getting this dark and it not being a positive!!! You're 10 Dpo? I bet they will be dye stealers by 13. 

Everything crossed for you!


----------



## 3 girlies

I had not even a squinter of a line at 10dpo with fmu with my son & 2 hours later a pregnant on a digi I nearly fainted lol.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

I wish I'd just not gotten the progesterone tests. This is 7dpo and the progesterone test is negative (two lines is negative!). Their support says that isn't unusual and to only be concerned if they're all negative 7-10dpo...
But it just made me worry. Uhg.


----------



## tdog

Deethehippy said:


> How can they both go from blank with SMU to this with third morning urine.??
> 
> Do you think all these cheap tests are just a bunch of rubbish?
> 
> I’m so confused and done with all this stress...I’m not sleeping at all. I’ve not told OH until I know for sure what is going on with me.
> Now I’ve just googled HCG and cancer :(
> Wish I hadn’t done that.
> 
> View attachment 1085097
> View attachment 1085098

That looks so much like a :bfp: to me my afternoon pee was way better than fmu and smu fx'd for you xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you everyone for looking.
Just did two more and nothing again (was dilute pee). Maybe a very very faint shadow on the blue one.

I am 12 DPO today (could be 11-13) so it should be darker on every test.

Really feel like AF is coming so only time will tell now. I just think I get unlucky with faulty tests.


----------



## LuvallmyH

How diluted?! I still see lines on both of those. I’m sorry this is so stressful.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Hi ladies... so BFN for me this morning on Walmart cheapie and IC... I didn’t even do a FRER as I don’t want to waste them... *sigh* I don’t think either egg took this cycle. I swear I thought I did everything right, even my fertility doctor was sure we did everything right. I’m still having mild cramping, it’s a feeling I’ve never had before, and I keep waking up extremely fast and having night sweats. :(


----------



## doggylover

tdog said:


> So ladies I had a scan today everything was perfect 6 weeks 1 day ill post images if you want to see :) xx
> 
> So sorry to read about long cycles and bfns this morn :hugs: xx

Wonderful news! Congratulations! 



Deethehippy said:


> How can they both go from blank with SMU to this with third morning urine.??
> 
> Do you think all these cheap tests are just a bunch of rubbish?
> 
> I’m so confused and done with all this stress...I’m not sleeping at all. I’ve not told OH until I know for sure what is going on with me.
> Now I’ve just googled HCG and cancer :(
> Wish I hadn’t done that.
> 
> View attachment 1085097
> View attachment 1085098

THOSE HAVE TO BE BFP!!!! :bfp: two different types of test? So many?! Bfp!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@Deethehippy my BFP with my twinnies wasn’t that dark at 14dpo.


----------



## doggylover

PinkCupcakes said:


> Hi ladies... so BFN for me this morning on Walmart cheapie and IC... I didn’t even do a FRER as I don’t want to waste them... *sigh* I don’t think either egg took this cycle. I swear I thought I did everything right, even my fertility doctor was sure we did everything right. I’m still having mild cramping, it’s a feeling I’ve never had before, and I keep waking up extremely fast and having night sweats. :(

Im so sorry. You have done nothing wrong though, you have done everything right. We can’t influence these things more than putting the right ingredients in at the right time. Sometimes, for no reason we can change, things don’t work out. Not your fault at all xx


----------



## kksy9b

Dee!!! Even on the second set, I see clear lines and you wouldn't expect for them to be darker if the pee is diluted.I really think it's the start of your BFP!! I know you know this - but compare tests taken at the same time every day, not the progression within a day. I would get some of the pricier tests to take tomorrow so you can have clear answers!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

stargirl - Thank you for the warm welcome! Your temp jump is promising! I had the same with inconsistent times with TTC my last baby. I played around with a tool I was told about that adjusts based on time. Doesn’t do much, just gives you something extra to obsess over because what will be will be, but figured I’d mention it if you didn’t already know ❤️

alligator - yes, that’s what the crosshairs mean. I had A LOT of that last time I was TTC. Definitely blame it on the toddler & getting consistent temps! ❤️

tdog - CONGRATS!!! ❤️❤️❤️

dee- that is SO confusing! Those definitely look like BFP lines but I can see why you’re having a hard time. Can you get a different, more reliable test? Maybe a digi? I hope it is your BFP!! ❤️

pinkcupcakes - you never know until AF shows... I know I’m late to the game here - how many DPO are you?? FX you still go on to get your BFP! ❤️

AFM... I only have expired tests on hand from when I was TTC my now 14 month old. Wondfos expired in December, and I have one FRER that expired in April. I took a Wondfo yesterday & have been obsessing over a maybe there line, (I think I have major line eye) but I’m only 9 DPO (I think?) today so who knows. I was going to take my last Wondfo IC today but decided to give it another day... will maybe take one tomorrow because I always got my BFPs by day 23 of my cycle - which was 10 or 11 DPO with my other 3 kids, and day 23 is tomorrow. Maybe I’ll use the FRER. Or both. Who knows. If I get a positive, I’ll probably go out and buy a non-expired test to confirm.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Dee they look like bfps!


----------



## Deethehippy

Many thanks for your comments  

Something doesn't feel right to me. How can you have faint and varying lines from 9-12DPO over 4 whole days? It suggests to me no progression or very low HCG.
In theory if my HCG was say 14 and I had dilute pee it could drop down to say 9 and not show on the tests again (I think they are all 10MIU) but over 4 days it should have gotten higher than 14 anyway. 

Praying I just have a shy bean and somehow this will come good.


----------



## tbfromlv

Well according to FF I am 15dpo. My temp went up today instead of down (15dpo is the day I start AF) I think I’m actually 14dpo but who knows. Anyway, I only have two tests left so I tested with an opk first. It’s positive but as I was in the bathroom, I heard a thump and my husband go “oh god!” And my daughter screaming. So I dumped the fmu and ran out.. so no testing yet lol I’m guessing I’m out, because this is rather late for a sudden BFP but, I guess there’s always a chance until AF shows, right?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

@BellaRosa8302 I’m 13DPT 11DPO :(


----------



## Deethehippy

PinkCupcakes said:


> Hi ladies... so BFN for me this morning on Walmart cheapie and IC... I didn’t even do a FRER as I don’t want to waste them... *sigh* I don’t think either egg took this cycle. I swear I thought I did everything right, even my fertility doctor was sure we did everything right. I’m still having mild cramping, it’s a feeling I’ve never had before, and I keep waking up extremely fast and having night sweats. :(

I'm so sorry for the BFN's..it's so disheartening and stressful. Have you tried anything other than the cheapies? Those symptoms sound quite promising though.

MrsMarbrey - I hope those progesterone tests change from negative soon.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Here are my cheapies this morning


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Deethehippy said:


> I'm so sorry for the BFN's..it's so disheartening and stressful. Have you tried anything other than the cheapies? Those symptoms sound quite promising though.
> 
> MrsMarbrey - I hope those progesterone tests change from negative soon.

Yesterday FRER was negative and I don’t want to waste them unless I get a positive on a cheapie :(


----------



## salamander91

doggylover said:


> flip I’m only on cd40, For you to be on cd69 sucks. But we are in similar boats, no idea of ovulation here either.

Sorry you're in the same boat! Is it normal for you? This has only happened to me since my miscarriage in jan :( I'm only on my 2nd cycle in 6 months ](*,)


----------



## salamander91

Dee I really hope this is your bfp! Sorry it's so confusing :hugs: 

Congrats on your scan tdog! :happydance:


----------



## salamander91

I don't think I like these sweety fox tests. They always seem to have a shadow on them. Pic when dry because I couldn't pic it up wet. Answer test was completely neg so definitely another evap #-o


----------



## Deethehippy

salamander91 said:


> I don't think I like these sweety fox tests. They always seem to have a shadow on them. Pic when dry because I couldn't pic it up wet. Answer test was completely neg so definitely another evap #-o
> 
> View attachment 1085117

Let's hope it's more than a shadow. They are meant to be very sensitive tests.


----------



## doggylover

salamander91 said:


> Sorry you're in the same boat! Is it normal for you? This has only happened to me since my miscarriage in jan :( I'm only on my 2nd cycle in 6 months ](*,)

I’m only on my 5th cycle post partum (lo is 21 months but still breastfed) and they were absolutely regular until this one. But prior to that very irregular, I once had a 70 day cycle as well, and down as low as 28 days, and anywhere in between! 

I actually looked up the sweety fox ones today as someone had said they are good, but reviews weren’t great at all.


----------



## Alligator

@Deethehippy i can’t believe those 4 tests would all be wrong. Those are sooo clear BFP! The second tests could be due to dilute pee since it’s still so early. I didn’t get BFP with my daughter on the ICs until like 12-13dpo and it was faint. I had clear BFP on FRER (I hate them for indents but once it’s a real line you’ll know). 

@PinkCupcakes I’m sorry! You may not be out. Perhaps the trigger is out now and bub is just implanting. Big hugs and fx for you. 

@salamander91 im sorry for the long cycle, how exhausting and disheartening. 

Sorry to anyone I’ve missed! I think I am 2dpo. FF says 3dpo but I think 2. Has anyone had that experience with FF being a bit off? Premom says 2dpo based off my OPKs and temp too. I had creamy CM yesterday which I get after O, usually, so I think O the day before (cd13) makes sense!


----------



## tbfromlv

@Deethehippy didnt you say the first ones were 10 miu? I was told that those are hard to go by progression since they pick up so early. I see them on the other ICs too. Remember it takes a 48 hours to double. So if you started at 10, 2 days later you would only be 20.

@PinkCupcakes 11dpo is still early 

@salamander91 I hope those aren’t just shadows!


----------



## salamander91

doggylover said:


> I’m only on my 5th cycle post partum (lo is 21 months but still breastfed) and they were absolutely regular until this one. But prior to that very irregular, I once had a 70 day cycle as well, and down as low as 28 days, and anywhere in between!
> 
> I actually looked up the sweety fox ones today as someone had said they are good, but reviews weren’t great at all.

Mine were a little irregular before my mc but nothing longer than 37 days. And I thought that was frustrating. I miss those days now :haha: 

Yeh they seem fine if you actually are pregnant but seem to give shadowy lines when you're not :dohh:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

PinkCupcakes said:


> @BellaRosa8302 I’m 13DPT 11DPO :(

That’s still early! I hope you get your BFP & that all works out for you anyway! Sending baby dust your way ❤️


----------



## Bevziibubble

BellaRosa8302 said:


> That’s still early! I hope you get your BFP & that all works out for you anyway! Sending baby dust your way ❤️

Yes there is still chance :)


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Thanks ladies, I just am losing all hope :(


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’m sorry PinkCupcakes :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ladies I need eyes.
Not sure how many DPOs i am.
Femometer says im 8dpo and FF has dotted cross hairs on cd8 but that's only with the added random temp on cd5.


Breast pain eased last night so I was feeling pretty low.

Still feeling light headed
Been very snappy
Etc

So I did a sweety fox test with FMU just like i did yesterday morning.
These tests are basically stark white with maybe the smallest hint of a shadow line.

But the one i did today came up with a VVVVF pink line.
Its as thick as the control line.
Sadly my phone is terrible at catching faint lines.

But in the flesh its definitely there.


Im shaking like a leaf.
I also did a frer and I think it had the faintest of faint lines.
I took both tests to my neighbours and she cud clearly see the line on the sweety and also on the frer.
The frer line was lighter than than the sweety so cudnt get a photo.

Oh lord please dont let this be another chemical.

The loss of sore boobs is making me feel very anxious.

Can any of u see the line.
In the flesh u can see it clearly and its pink.
Im so nervous

Here is the same test


----------



## Suggerhoney

my phone has completely bleached out the line.


----------



## Stargirl1993

Just done another test not sure if I can see something very faint or my eyes are playing tricks on me.. :confused:


----------



## MrsKatie

@Suggerhoney oh I hope so much this is your bfp!! I am sorry but it does seem like the pics aren’t showing that second line well, but the whole pic looks overexposed I am sure that’s why. So SO hopeful for you. 

@Deethehippy girl you don’t have cancer and those HAVE to be bfp. I know the world is bonkers right now but can you go in for beta hcg numbers? I see lines even on the ones you said looked blank. 

@PinkCupcakes i am still seeing lines on everything you post. Fingers crossed honey. This journey can be agonizing.

@Stargirl1993 i maybe see a hint but the pics often don’t do justice to the lines. Fx!!

will catch up with others soon!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

MrsKatie said:


> @Suggerhoney oh I hope so much this is your bfp!! I am sorry but it does seem like the pics aren’t showing that second line well, but the whole pic looks overexposed I am sure that’s why. So SO hopeful for you.
> 
> @Deethehippy girl you don’t have cancer and those HAVE to be bfp. I know the world is bonkers right now but can you go in for beta hcg numbers? I see lines even on the ones you said looked blank.
> 
> @PinkCupcakes i am still seeing lines on everything you post. Fingers crossed honey. This journey can be agonizing.
> 
> @Stargirl1993 i maybe see a hint but the pics often don’t do justice to the lines. Fx!!
> 
> will catch up with others soon!

Really? I don’t see anything lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

is this any better. My phone is terrible at catching faint lines but in person its so there and its pink.


----------



## Stargirl1993

@PinkCupcakes i can definitely see lines on them both! :dust:

@Deethehippy they definitely look positive! Is there any way you could go and get yourself a first response 6 days sooner test? x :dust:​


----------



## Stargirl1993

Suggerhoney said:


> is this any better. My phone is terrible at catching faint lines but in person its so there and its pink.
> View attachment 1085134

I’m sure I see a line!! :dust:


----------



## Stargirl1993

Really want us all to get BFPs so we can go though pregnancy together. Why dose life have to be so cruel :-( baby dust to everyone. 

:dust::dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Stargirl1993 said:


> I’m sure I see a line!! :dust:

Thanks hon. Its more visible in person. 
Those tests were negative yesterday. 
But had a pink line today but im not feeling confident because my breast tenderness has completely eased off. 
Im so scared this is another chemical pregnancy. 
I had one last cycle and in April so im like a bag of nerves right now.

Just want the breast tenderness to come nack and the lines to get darker [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Stargirl1993 said:


> Just done another test not sure if I can see something very faint or my eyes are playing tricks on me.. :confused:
> 
> View attachment 1085129


I think i see something hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

Stargirl1993 said:


> Really want us all to get BFPs so we can go though pregnancy together. Why dose life have to be so cruel :-( baby dust to everyone.
> 
> :dust::dust:


Same here hon. 
Im feeling so anxous now like what if this is another chemical. The symptom i have now is dizzyness. My boobs don't hurt at all now. 
This is what happened with my other chemicals. 

The test was definitely negative yesterday so I was very surprised when that pink line showed but I cant get excited. 
Praying they progress and this one sticks [-o&lt;


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I’m counting myself out, I caved and did a FRER and it’s BFN


----------



## FTale

Fx for any bfps coming along!!

Hugs for those who are bfn or moving on.

I am out. Bfn and spotting.

Hoping this new cycle brings bfps for those of us till on ttc train. 

:dust:


----------



## WannaBMamma7

My cramps that started last night are getting more intense. Don’t think it can’t be implantation bleeding so I think AF is well and truly on her way. Think I’m counting myself out.

Fx those still waiting for BFP!


----------



## Deethehippy

Went for a walk and peed on Wondfro and blue handle when I got back (3 hour hold) and BFN (maybe a uber shadow) pee was very dilute but surely it should be blazing by now. Loosing hope.


----------



## Alligator

@Suggerhoney i think i see something!! Fx it progresses. 

@Deethehippy hugs. You aren’t out yet!


----------



## danniemum2be

Deethehippy said:


> How can they both go from blank with SMU to this with third morning urine.??
> 
> Do you think all these cheap tests are just a bunch of rubbish?
> 
> I’m so confused and done with all this stress...I’m not sleeping at all. I’ve not told OH until I know for sure what is going on with me.
> Now I’ve just googled HCG and cancer :(
> Wish I hadn’t done that.
> 
> View attachment 1085097
> View attachment 1085098

DEE!!! Im so so so happy for you!! Theyre amazing BFPs!! You deserve this so much xxxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Just did another test and the line came up strait away but its very faint 
And so hard to capture on camara


----------



## LoneWanderer

Email says my tests are being delivered on Tuesday. Should work out about right; I think AF due about then. Be typical that she shows right before my parcel arrives though haha


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck hon. Hope u get ure BFP


LoneWanderer said:


> Email says my tests are being delivered on Tuesday. Should work out about right; I think AF due about then. Be typical that she shows right before my parcel arrives though haha


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

All of my tests arrived today.

Hoping to do some testing tomorrow.

I divided them up into daily baggies so I won't run out.:loopy: I've lost my mind I know it...but here we are.


I have so much cramping. I just keep thinking it has to mean something. My chart still looks good...not perfect but good enough.


Suggar I'm going to get my laptop out to see your tests. I can't see anything on my phone! Fingers crossed it's an early positive.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it @Suggerhoney


----------



## danniemum2be

Im 9-10dpo today, had no symptoms at all which is a bit odd in itself. Although ive just started to get boob pain whilst typing this message :haha:

Just did a test then so like 6th pee of the day as i forgot this morning when i woke uo bursting to pee.

I feel like i see something but its not showing up on the pic well and now i feel like i just have line eye :shrug:

edit: urghhh that upload is pants you definitely cant see anything :?


----------



## Stargirl1993

Just seen this on way out for dinner hope it means something ❤️


----------



## drudai

Hoping all these light positives are sticky beans. Seems like everyone in limbo right now. Fingers crossed light positives turn darker. [-o&lt;

I was hoping to confirm O today with temp rise and just my luck, opposite. I was hot last night, so I slept without covers plus AC was left on 72* all night. It's my lowest temp recorded, so I'm going to discard it and hope tomorrow's is way up. My opk was negative, keeping eye out for anovulation cycle or second surge.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Wow this thread moves fast!! For those who are out, I’m so sorry & huge hugs to you. Dust for next month ❤️ 
I swear I see lines on just about every test that’s been posted (cupcake, dee, sugger)! Hoping they’re truly BFPs & sticky for you!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Stargirl1993 said:


> Just seen this on way out for dinner hope it means something ❤️
> 
> View attachment 1085141

That's beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## kksy9b

Eek! Such an exciting time on the thread!! Praying that everyones faint lines start progressing in the coming days and we can got into the end of the month with lots of BFPs!!


----------



## Deethehippy

I fairly sure I had a chemical. Feels like AF will come and no real symptoms to report. I am just so sad.


----------



## drudai

Deethehippy said:


> I fairly sure I had a chemical. Feels like AF will come and no real symptoms to report. I am just so sad.

I'm so sorry, Dee. :hugs2:


----------



## doggylover

PinkCupcakes said:


> Thanks ladies, I just am losing all hope :(




PinkCupcakes said:


> I’m counting myself out, I caved and did a FRER and it’s BFN

I’m so sorry, lovely. Sending huge hugs. So unfair for you xx



MrS. MaBrEy said:


> All of my tests arrived today.
> 
> Hoping to do some testing tomorrow.
> 
> I divided them up into daily baggies so I won't run out.:loopy: I've lost my mind I know it...but here we are.
> 
> 
> I have so much cramping. I just keep thinking it has to mean something. My chart still looks good...not perfect but good enough.
> 
> 
> Suggar I'm going to get my laptop out to see your tests. I can't see anything on my phone! Fingers crossed it's an early positive.

dividing them in to bags per day is both hysterical and GENIUS!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sooooo I may have broken down & taken my last (expired) wondfo. I don’t think I see something... unless I hold at certain angles then it’s a mayyyybe. 99% sure it’s BFN. Should be about 9 DPO today.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Awww Dee, I’m sorry. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> All of my tests arrived today.
> 
> Hoping to do some testing tomorrow.
> 
> I divided them up into daily baggies so I won't run out.:loopy: I've lost my mind I know it...but here we are.
> 
> 
> I have so much cramping. I just keep thinking it has to mean something. My chart still looks good...not perfect but good enough.
> 
> 
> Suggar I'm going to get my laptop out to see your tests. I can't see anything on my phone! Fingers crossed it's an early positive.


I think putting them in baggies is a great idea hon. 
I've just done another test and the line is fainter. 
Im really scared this is gonna be another chemical pregnancy :-(



Stargirl1993 said:


> Just seen this on way out for dinner hope it means something ❤️
> 
> View attachment 1085141

Wow thats a beautiful rainbow hon i really hope it means something 




Deethehippy said:


> I fairly sure I had a chemical. Feels like AF will come and no real symptoms to report. I am just so sad.

Awwww dee thats exactly how I'm feeling. 

I've just tested and the line wss alot fainter. 
Pluss the disappearing symptoms. 
Im really not feeling hopeful that this is gonna stick. 
Im hoping the femometer App is right and im only 8dpo and thats why the tests are so faint. 
Really want to get up tommorow and do one with FMU and get a darker line but i don't feel pregnant at all. 
Im sure fading symptoms cant be anything good. Im gonna so devastated if this is another chemical. 
It will be my 3rd this year. 
Ita all so hard and so cruel. 
Ure tests were so clearly positive hon. 
Its horrible getting lines and then them fading out I hate it so much. 
Im not sure when my AF is due but im pretty sure she will show up. 
I want this so bad for the both of us[-o&lt;


----------



## Deethehippy

Did another purple handle and the line was so faint I couldn't photograph it even. 
There can't be hope now can there? Cramps and feel like AF is coming. Why is this all so so hard? I'm absolutely gutted...OH's swimmers do their job but my body wont allow implantation..could it be my fibroids?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I’m so insanely crabby today, I feel moody and sad and everything is annoying me and I just want to cry


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

Sorry to everyone who is feeling down :( this journey is so tough. I'm heading into month 16 with 2 mcs & no baby. I'm so grateful for my 4 but I really want one with my partner as he has none of his own. I feel like it wont ever happen. Big hugs to you all xx


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> Sorry to everyone who is feeling down :( this journey is so tough. I'm heading into month 16 with 2 mcs & no baby. I'm so grateful for my 4 but I really want one with my partner as he has none of his own. I feel like it wont ever happen. Big hugs to you all xx

Hugs back at you too. I feel it can't happen now but we have to keep trying right and hope for a little miracle :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Sending love and good thoughts to you all.


----------



## PerthLady91

So sorry and big hugs to everyone who is out! 
AFM I am 8-9dpo today, all BFNs on tests. Breast sensitivity is practically gone but they look and feel fuller. I keep getting really strong headaches and dizziness. CP is high, soft and I think closed and CM is lots of white lotion/creamy like. This is probably TMI but I’m really itchy down there which I never get! My heart and gut are still telling me it’s happened this month but my head and the lessening of symptoms is telling me no. AF is due on Wednesday or Thursday so will know soon! 

I have 2 FRERs in the house and we are stopping until January 2021 after this month so light use one tomorrow and one Tuesday with FMU. 

I always thought FMU was best but loads of people seem to get it later - is it your most concentrated pee? So confused!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Im sending so much love and hugs to all u lovely ladies. 

This is one hell of a stressful journey but u ladies have been like a rock to me over the last few months and so thankful for each and everyone of you. 


Awwww Cupcakes my heart broke reading ure comment sending u massive hugs hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

No more testing for me tonight but I will test with FMU again. 
Really hope the line will be darker [-o&lt;


----------



## LuvallmyH

.


----------



## Stargirl1993

LuvallmyH said:


> View attachment 1085167
> I know it’s stupid early and too many tests.... :blush: but.... I’ve got a lot of lines (and tests lol.) Top is still wet, they are all from today, 6dpo.
> Could all be evaps or antibody strip. Time will tell.

What’s antibody strip please :-s new to this :mrgreen:


----------



## Stargirl1993

So sorry @Deethehippy :( xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Stargirl1993 said:


> What’s antibody strip please :-s new to this :mrgreen:

The antibody strip is the positive line. Some tests you can see them before you take the test or when wet. Just throwing something out there.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey everyone
Sorry I have been horrible about checking in. I'm trying to get everything in order to home school my son and that has been rough and this past Friday my grandma died. I don't know when I'll be able to catch up or if I will even go to the August thread after this because life has me so busy. I hope you all get your BFP and they stick. I wiped earlier and had some pink tint, so I'm sure this is not my month. Good luck ladies


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Well, they're here, so I'm peeing on em...and of course... Looks like a squinty something.
7dpo.


----------



## Alligator

@MrS. MaBrEy something might catch my eye...? Ahh can’t wait for more tests! 

@Deethehippy ugh I’m gutted for you, fingers are still crossed. I wish I could give you a hug! 

@Suggerhoney fx it’s still too early! Looking forward for tomorrow’s test. 

for me we spent the day outside in the sun (did a boat tour on a glacial lake) and it was wonderful. I think I am 2dpo. FF says 3 but I think 2 based off peak OPK and fertile Cm. My temps are weird due to having a toddler who sometimes wakes at like 3-4 am! (She just whines a bit and rolls over but always wakes me up!) I got a rise on Cd13( 15 now). But I slept really poorly that night, so i think cd 14 is my real rise and O was cd12 (not 12). Either way - we bd each day and a couple days before so I feel good! Going to go with 2dpo so i don’t test waaaaay too early lol! I’ll be into August to rest - is there a thread yet?


----------



## drudai

@Alligator yep, let's see if we can hold out til august together :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Awww pnut, I’m so sorry for the loss of your grandma. ❤️


----------



## Hevalouaddict

It’s 3am and I’m having crampy pains. I’m around 8dpo, I don’t have a clue with my cycle going crazy last month and my OPKs not getting a positive but 1 got dark so I’ve used that to predict my O.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey everyone
> Sorry I have been horrible about checking in. I'm trying to get everything in order to home school my son and that has been rough and this past Friday my grandma died. I don't know when I'll be able to catch up or if I will even go to the August thread after this because life has me so busy. I hope you all get your BFP and they stick. I wiped earlier and had some pink tint, so I'm sure this is not my month. Good luck ladies

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Holy heck do I have heartburn, haven’t had heartburn in sooo long! :(


----------



## Alligator

Hevalouaddict said:


> It’s 3am and I’m having crampy pains. I’m around 8dpo, I don’t have a clue with my cycle going crazy last month and my OPKs not getting a positive but 1 got dark so I’ve used that to predict my O.

Hopefully implantation!!! Crossing fingers. 

hubby and I go home tomorrow! I miss my little one and I’m so excited to see her. We had a wonderful time! And I solved my dilemma about drinking and BBT. I just have wine with lunch instead of dinner lol! Plenty of time to metabolize out of my system haha!


----------



## Stargirl1993

Done another test 9dpo bfn. Definitely feel like I’m out this month x


----------



## PerthLady91

9-10 today (peak was CD17 all day and CD18 am - I predicted O on CD18 and Femometer predicted on CD19 - today is CD 28). 

BFNs with FMU! ](*,)](*,)](*,)

Boobs still feel swollen and maybe the tiniest bit sore/sensitive but it’s so barely there! AF due Wednesday or Thursday - normally I go really sore the week before AF but they are barely noticeable tbh and only had the larger boobs this month and last (had a chemical last month). 

I’m feeling out and so low! :-(:-(:-(


----------



## PerthLady91

So sorry to every who is out this month! It’s so disheartening but hopefully you’ll get that BFP soon! <3 

I’m clinging on by a thread to hope now! TTC is so hard! I just don’t want to wait til January to start trying again :-(:-(:-(:-(


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Pink & heavalou- great signs!! FX!! 

Star & Perth - still early! Don’t give up hope yet! My 14 month old gave me my BFP at 11 DPO. I know ladies who have gotten theirs much later than that. FX!! 

AFM, 2:30 AM & it’s my 4th night in a row that I’m nauseous in the middle of the night. Only seems to happen at night though. I often get up to breastfeed my 14 month old. My boobs/nipples are sore when she latches too. Plus more random headaches in the last few days & cramping on & off since O day. Was going to test today but second guessing myself & if I even want to know yet. Plus, I only have one test left - the FRER that expired in April. From what I’ve read it’s probably still good - maybe slightly less sensitive though.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Dee, I see you’re on right now - how are you holding up?? ❤️


----------



## Deethehippy

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey everyone
> Sorry I have been horrible about checking in. I'm trying to get everything in order to home school my son and that has been rough and this past Friday my grandma died. I don't know when I'll be able to catch up or if I will even go to the August thread after this because life has me so busy. I hope you all get your BFP and they stick. I wiped earlier and had some pink tint, so I'm sure this is not my month. Good luck ladies

I’m so sorry for your loss :hugs:


My temperature plummeted this am, I have a headache and my boobs stopped hurting like they did so it’s definitely over for me. AF should be here tomorrow or Wednesday latest. 
I feel like we can fertilise the egg (OH must be ok) but it can never stick so the problem lies with me, either a bad uterus or mouldy eggs.
It’s so so hard having symptoms and getting BFP’s and then it goes away again.. I hate chemicals and how close you get.
I’ll probably step away for a few days but I expect I’ll be back to the August thread at some point.

Wishing everyone waiting so much luck esp you Sugger. I really hope this group gets some more BFP’s :)


----------



## PerthLady91

Deethehippy said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> 
> My temperature plummeted this am, I have a headache and my boobs stopped hurting like they did so it’s definitely over for me. AF should be here tomorrow or Wednesday latest.
> I feel like we can fertilise the egg (OH must be ok) but it can never stick so the problem lies with me, either a bad uterus or mouldy eggs.
> It’s so so hard having symptoms and getting BFP’s and then it goes away again.. I hate chemicals and how close you get.
> I’ll probably step away for a few days but I expect I’ll be back to the August thread at some point.
> 
> Wishing everyone waiting so much luck esp you Sugger. I really hope this group gets some more BFP’s :)

Sending lots of love! Fx for next month! TTC sucks! Xx


----------



## PerthLady91

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Dee, I see you’re on right now - how are you holding up?? ❤️




BellaRosa8302 said:


> Pink & heavalou- great signs!! FX!!
> 
> Star & Perth - still early! Don’t give up hope yet! My 14 month old gave me my BFP at 11 DPO. I know ladies who have gotten theirs much later than that. FX!!
> 
> AFM, 2:30 AM & it’s my 4th night in a row that I’m nauseous in the middle of the night. Only seems to happen at night though. I often get up to breastfeed my 14 month old. My boobs/nipples are sore when she latches too. Plus more random headaches in the last few days & cramping on & off since O day. Was going to test today but second guessing myself & if I even want to know yet. Plus, I only have one test left - the FRER that expired in April. From what I’ve read it’s probably still good - maybe slightly less sensitive though.

Thanks! Femometer has AF due on Wednesday but has now shoved it to Saturday! Who knows why haha so I’m 5 days before AF rather than 2 days before which is keeping me hopeful!


----------



## Nixnax

@Pnutsprincess aww im sorry for your loss

@Deethehippy in sorry, I hope the bfp comes back. So disheartening


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Aww Dee, so sorry hun. ❤️


----------



## danniemum2be

Dee so so sorry lovely. Thinking of you and praying the bfp’s come back and stay xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

I think this is another chemical all my symptoms have gone and test today is practically negative. 
FF is given me 80pts on the pregnancy monitor just like last cycle. 
Feeling a bit crampy like AF is about to start.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## WannaBMamma7

When is everyone expecting AF? Mine is due Tuesday-Thursday as my cycles have been switching between 30-32 days. Keep praying it won’t come!


----------



## danniemum2be

Just did a water test on my one steps and my water is pregnant :dohh: Like if i saw that line from pee i wouldnt even be doubting it. So guess whos going shopping to buy different tests today :winkwink: xx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

WannaB - Af is due August 2nd for me. I’m usually 29 day cycles give or take. 

Dannie - nooooooo! Ugh that sucks! 

AFM... I’ve been awake since 2:30 AM... it’s now 5:15. Ughhhh :(


----------



## Deethehippy

danniemum2be said:


> Just did a water test on my one steps and my water is pregnant :dohh: Like if i saw that line from pee i wouldnt even be doubting it. So guess whos going shopping to buy different tests today :winkwink: xx

I’m loosing faith in One Steps, so unreliable. Good luck with better tests.


----------



## LoneWanderer

BFN today. Somewhere between disappointed and relieved. No idea when AF due, end of month I think, maybe early August - I dunno. Could even be last week for all I know! :rofl:

I've got a 10 month old and it took us 6 years to have him - we were told it would never happen naturally, but it did. I would really like to wait a while before we have another because this nearly-toddler is hard work by himself, but if we did wait and then it never happened I would always wonder if we should have just cracked on... So we are NTNP and hoping it takes a little while, but also hoping we *can* have another. You know?

TTC is a hard habit to break though and the BFN stung more than a little, not gonna lie.


----------



## Leesa

hi ladies ive not been on since my bfn :( but here i am again lol
ive tryed to catch up so sorry for all bfn and congratulations to the bfp 
dee im sorry for what has happend to you keep your head up girl xx
i have my positive ovulation test today so here we go again :)
sending everyone good vibes xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

5dpo today, god its dragging. Feel really crampy today, boobs are really sore but obviously that means naff all. I tested today :rofl: obviously was a bfn lol


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Yea so BFN today.... 14DPT 12DPO pretty sure I’m out this month. :( I really tried to do everything right, what if the yeast infection vaginal cream made it all not work? I thought it was safe :( :(


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Nixnax said:


> @Pnutsprincess aww im sorry for your loss
> 
> @Deethehippy in sorry, I hope the bfp comes back. So disheartening


Thank you


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well I'm out this month for sure. This cycle was only 27 days. I ovulated on CD 14, is that too short of a cycle?


----------



## Deethehippy

Suggerhoney said:


> I think this is another chemical all my symptoms have gone and test today is practically negative.
> FF is given me 80pts on the pregnancy monitor just like last cycle.
> Feeling a bit crampy like AF is about to start.

I'm really hoping that there is still some hope hun. Sometimes tests do vary in strength throughout the day. More than one chemical is just awful and so hard to get your head around...such up and down emotions all the time. Wish i could make it better for you :hugs:

Sorry to everyone with BFN's - it could just be early - keep the hope alive 
Wishing everyone who is due to test soon all the best of best luck and everyone who is trying to catch the egg ..I hope the swimmers are super ones.:spermy::dust::spermy::dust:


----------



## Stargirl1993

Hope this can give us all some hope xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Just tested to use up my last two One Steps and my last purple cassette and I got the darkest line I’ve gotten so far on the purple. BFN on One Steps. These purple ones have to be the most faulty test on the market!! It’s so pink in real life! 
Do not buy them from Amazon!!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

it's BFN today but I'm still hopeful...its Still very early. 

So sorry for all the BFNs. It's so tough. So glad we have each other to lean on.


----------



## Hevalouaddict

9dpo, feel like I’m going to vom. Tested and got a BFN but I’ve never got an early positive so trying not to think about it. I’m going to work in 15 minutes... well I’m in the bath so probably gonna be late but meh


----------



## 3 girlies

Dee I honestly think you should get a frer that line is even darker now


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> Dee I honestly think you should get a frer that line is even darker now

I agree it’s darker but the two before that were fainter and the other tests are BFN so it just CAN’T be real. There’s no way your HCG can go up and down over the course of a day to the extent mine would have. I think those purple tests just suck.
I will get a FRER if AF doesn’t come by Wednesday but I’m sure it will. I’ve got no more tests here so I won’t obsess anymore. 
Thanks for looking though :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Oh and just for reference Amazon says that the pink Wondfro strips are 25miu. I always thought they were 10 like the blue One Steps.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Dee - I agree, you need a FRER. No way all your tests are faulty. As for wondfos, depends on which kind you get. There are 10 miu Wondfos & 25 miu ones too - you have to check the description ❤️

stargirl - that’s interesting!! I always thought Fmu Was best. 

AFM... nausea has continued from middle of the night to now. Skipped testing today because I had an important meeting this morning & didn’t want to be hyper focused on pregnancy when I needed my focus elsewhere. Planning to test tomorrow morning.


----------



## 3 girlies

I'm sorry sugger that's heartbreaking. I had a mc in march & a chemical in may. Was so hard because I felt like my body is broken. After having a huge clot in my brain that very nearly killed me to all my issues after that & cant seem to carry a baby :cry:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Deethehippy said:


> I'm really hoping that there is still some hope hun. Sometimes tests do vary in strength throughout the day. More than one chemical is just awful and so hard to get your head around...such up and down emotions all the time. Wish i could make it better for you :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to everyone with BFN's - it could just be early - keep the hope alive :)
> Wishing everyone who is due to test soon all the best of best luck and everyone who is trying to catch the egg ..I hope the swimmers are super ones.:spermy::dust::spermy::dust:


Thanks Dee. Im so sorry for you to. 
Any loss is horrible even early ones.im not sure why i keep having chemicals. 
In a way I wish i didn't get any pregnancy symptoms unless its a sticky bean. 

Having symptoms and then them disappearing and getting lines on tests and then they get fainter is just horrible. 

Thats 5 chemicals now and 1 later Misscarige at 10+4. 
I've always managed to get pregnant again after chemicals and have a healthy pregnancy 

I dont know why ive had 3 in a row and I don't really know what I can do about it. 

I new as soon as the breast pain vanished. I had 6 days of tender breast and sickness and dizzyness and now nothing.

A line did still come up today but it was so faint compared to yesterday's. 

The sweetyfox don't give evaps either. They are stark white when negative because i done a few and they were all negative untill yesterday. 

And now back to being almost negative again. 
I a line on frer as well. 
I only have 2 of them left now so im not gonnw do anymore. 

On the day I had the temp dip I had some very sharp aches in my left and then right overy and then my temp shot right up the next day. 



80 pts on the pregnancy thing on FF just like last cycle 
I didnt even get that many points with my son. 

Femometer still says day 13 O and im 9dpo but I dont know which one to trust. 
FF has always been accurate for me. 

I just dont know what to do anymore. 
I really dont wanna go down the road of being tested at the hospital.
I'd have to sit in a waiting room with all the pregnant womon:-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Pnutsprincess said:


> Thank you

So sorry for ure loss hon. It really is the worse


----------



## Deethehippy

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Dee - I agree, you need a FRER. No way all your tests are faulty. As for wondfos, depends on which kind you get. There are 10 miu Wondfos & 25 miu ones too - you have to check the description ❤️
> 
> stargirl - that’s interesting!! I always thought Fmu Was best.
> 
> AFM... nausea has continued from middle of the night to now. Skipped testing today because I had an important meeting this morning & didn’t want to be hyper focused on pregnancy when I needed my focus elsewhere. Planning to test tomorrow morning.

I didn't realise that about the Wondfro's - I assumed all of those cheap strips were 10MIU..thank you..I'll be careful to check next time. 

I just ordered some FRER to come tomorrow!..I'll wait until I get dark pee and give one a go If AF doesn't arrive first. I just don't see how the One Step's could be negative if I was pregnant using the same pee as the dark test. None of it makes sense except faulty purple tests.


----------



## Alligator

Good morning ladies! Just caught up. I love waking up to all your updates. 

@Deethehippy im sorry about the temp drop but that test is so so so dark! I cannot believe that would be faulty so blatantly! I agree with a FRER. You might just have a slow riser! On the ICs with mg daughter it took until after AF was due and I had a very obvious line on FRER for the ic to go positive when faintly! Crossing fingers still for you. 

@Suggerhoney im so sorry! Sending you a big hug. 

I’m a bit annoyed as my Fitbit broke the last 2 days (the band itself) when I’m awake so I haven’t been able to wear it. I like to keep track of my RHR in addition to bbt! I find it fascinating that it increases at this part of the cycle (and keeps doing so when pregnant). We head home today and I have a spare at home but still annoying! 

3dpo and temp still up. I discarded my temp rise on cd13 and it still says in FF that I’m 4dpo.. weird as heck but oh well! I think I’m 3 sooo who knows.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> it's BFN today but I'm still hopeful...its Still very early.
> 
> So sorry for all the BFNs. It's so tough. So glad we have each other to lean on.
> 
> View attachment 1085208


Wow ure chart looks great sweety. Still early yet. Really hope this is ure month


----------



## GemmaG

Deethehippy said:


> I didn't realise that about the Wondfro's - I assumed all of those cheap strips were 10MIU..thank you..I'll be careful to check next time.
> 
> I just ordered some FRER to come tomorrow!..I'll wait until I get dark pee and give one a go If AF doesn't arrive first. I just don't see how the One Step's could be negative if I was pregnant using the same pee as the dark test. None of it makes sense except faulty purple tests.

Dee my one step tests took an age to get a line they can be so hit and miss! As for lines varying, HCG does vary during the day in the early stages as it needs to build up enough to show in urine after a certain level (can’t remember the exact number but it’s in the hundreds) only then does it permanently show positive. If you imagine starting off at 0 HCG no one knows what their starting point is but if you start at 10 doubling rate of an average of a day and a half it’s takes ages to get up to that level. Usually about 17dpo the average hcg at day 14 in in the 70’s x


----------



## drudai

I don't think I ovulated. Disappointed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Just got to work... my boss wanted to dry my hair for me


----------



## PerthLady91

@Deethehippy i have heard horrendous things about One Step tests recently! 

I bought One Step (10 miu), [email protected] (10 miu), Wondfo (25 miu) and Sweety Fox (25 miu) and I have now been using one of each at every test so I have all 4 and then used a FRER yesterday and today with FMU. Still BFN but I’m so so hopeful still! 

I’m so sorry to everyone struggling! @Suggerhoney my heart breaks for you with your struggles! What a rubbish run of bad luck! Desperately hoping you get a fat juice BFP soon! <3


----------



## PerthLady91

Everyone! 

on previous pregnancies - what dpo did you get your BFP and with what brand of test? Did you have any symptoms? 

when I had my previous two, we were more NTNP than TTC really so I wasn’t tracking anything etc and just randomly tested but this is driving me mad now. I’m 9-10dpo today and feel so disheartened that it’s still not happening even though I feel in my gut like it worked this month!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Dee - perfect! Can’t wait to see your next test! 

Perth- DD1: 10 DPO, DS: 10 DPO, DD2: 11 DPO. All were FRER. As for symptoms, honestly, nothing that stuck out as being different from other months spent TTC. I could get down to specifics with backache, headaches, cramps, sore breasts, fatigue, etc... but some months I had those & wasn’t pregnant. So ‍♀️ I can say that I got more morning sickness (after my BFPs) with each pregnancy - DD2’s pregnancy being the worst - I was on meds for nausea with her. That’s why I’m concerned that I’ve been having nausea for the past few days & think it might mean I’m pregnant now.


----------



## danniemum2be

Deethehippy said:


> Just tested to use up my last two One Steps and my last purple cassette and I got the darkest line I’ve gotten so far on the purple. BFN on One Steps. These purple ones have to be the most faulty test on the market!! It’s so pink in real life!
> Do not buy them from Amazon!!
> 
> View attachment 1085206
> View attachment 1085207

Dee i swear i see something on the one step!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

14DPT 12DPO... tomorrow is the day doc said to test and if negative to stop progesterone so I get AF :( I’m so sad


----------



## Stargirl1993

Done another test still negative :(


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Aww pink cupcakes! Crossing everything for you that you get your BFP tomorrow!!! ❤️❤️❤️

stargirl - there’s always tomorrow ❤️


----------



## PerthLady91

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Dee - perfect! Can’t wait to see your next test!
> 
> Perth- DD1: 10 DPO, DS: 10 DPO, DD2: 11 DPO. All were FRER. As for symptoms, honestly, nothing that stuck out as being different from other months spent TTC. I could get down to specifics with backache, headaches, cramps, sore breasts, fatigue, etc... but some months I had those & wasn’t pregnant. So ‍♀️ I can say that I got more morning sickness (after my BFPs) with each pregnancy - DD2’s pregnancy being the worst - I was on meds for nausea with her. That’s why I’m concerned that I’ve been having nausea for the past few days & think it might mean I’m pregnant now.

Thanks so much for replying! I had HG with both my previous pregnancies but I can’t remember the circumstances around testing or how far I’d have been before it kicked in - I think i was around 6 weeks when I tested with them so I have no comparison to use for now! I’ve had loads of symptoms that have come and gone and I’m just driving myself mad! Thanks <3


----------



## Deethehippy

I’m sorry to go on but why would the morning pee test very faint and then the afternoon random pee the darkest yet? (I’ll add a pic of both to show you the difference..both from today)
And why would my boobs go from mega sore to hardly at all today if I was indeed pregnant?
The One Steps have all been BFN except two random really dark ones yesterday.
None of it makes any sense unless all the tests are faulty or some sort of chemical/bad pregnancy.
I can’t get my head around it all.


----------



## PerthLady91

Deethehippy said:


> I’m sorry to go on but why would the morning pee test very faint and then the afternoon random pee the darkest yet? (I’ll add a pic of both to show you the difference..both from today)
> And why would my boobs go from mega sore to hardly at all today if I was indeed pregnant?
> The One Steps have all been BFN except two random really dark ones yesterday.
> None of it makes any sense unless all the tests are faulty or some sort of chemical/bad pregnancy.
> I can’t get my head around it all.
> 
> View attachment 1085217
> View attachment 1085218

That second test looks so good! Definitely need a good test now and not IC and hopefully that will help you! I so hope this is it for you! I’m not feeling sold on IC just now and heard so many bad reviews of so many of them! Keeping everything crossed for you <3 xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Stargirl1993 said:


> Done another test still negative :(
> 
> View attachment 1085216

Do you have any other types of test to try? Wishing you luck.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Perth- 9dpo with #1, 9dpo with #2, and 11 dpo with my loss last year. All late evening tests too. Stark white that morning with all 3. 

Trying not to test anymore today. We'll see how long that lasts. :rofl:


----------



## Stargirl1993

Deethehippy said:


> I’m sorry to go on but why would the morning pee test very faint and then the afternoon random pee the darkest yet? (I’ll add a pic of both to show you the difference..both from today)
> And why would my boobs go from mega sore to hardly at all today if I was indeed pregnant?
> The One Steps have all been BFN except two random really dark ones yesterday.
> None of it makes any sense unless all the tests are faulty or some sort of chemical/bad pregnancy.
> I can’t get my head around it all.
> 
> View attachment 1085217
> View attachment 1085218

really think you need to get a first response 6days sooner.. if that’s negative you need to contact the manufacturer of the tests that have been positive xx wishing you so much luck ❤️


----------



## Stargirl1993

Deethehippy said:


> Do you have any other types of test to try? Wishing you luck.

I don’t these are those really thin one step ones there dreadful x I’m going to order a different brand I think x


----------



## Deethehippy

Stargirl1993 said:


> I don’t these are those really thin one step ones there dreadful x I’m going to order a different brand I think x

Yes I would. They have such bad reports recently and are so hard to see/read. Try something else :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Stargirl1993 said:


> really think you need to get a first response 6days sooner.. if that’s negative you need to contact the manufacturer of the tests that have been positive xx wishing you so much luck ❤️

FRER coming tomorrow! Thank you for the luck. I really can’t believe I could be pregnant with how I feel but hopefully the FRER should settle it.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

:(


----------



## Deethehippy

Hevalouaddict said:


> 9dpo, feel like I’m going to vom. Tested and got a BFN but I’ve never got an early positive so trying not to think about it. I’m going to work in 15 minutes... well I’m in the bath so probably gonna be late but meh

Good luck...feeling sick could be a good sign. Weird that your boss wanted to dry your hair? lol


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Dee - my honest opinion? Your one steps are faulty & your purple handle ones have been subject to your more or less diluted pee (which, therefore will have more or less HCG to detect). I think your purple handle ones are the real deal. But I think you’ll feel better seeing those FRER tomorrow.


----------



## Deethehippy

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Dee - my honest opinion? Your one steps are faulty & your purple handle ones have been subject to your more or less diluted pee (which, therefore will have more or less HCG to detect). I think your purple handle ones are the real deal. But I think you’ll feel better seeing those FRER tomorrow.

I really really hope you are right and thank you for your opinion  
Judging by the cramps and headache I have this afternoon (which is what I always get pre AF) I am not so hopeful. Time will tell.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

So my boobs just starting really hurting yesterday. Like super bad, I am on progesterone and usually I don’t get AF on it either. Is it possible to implant late? I’ve been feeling so off the past few days but BFN this morning still. 14DPT 12DPO. If BFN tomorrow still I have to stop progesterone to get AF and start all over and get another $107 trigger shot 
I’ve also been sleeping like crap! Can’t fall asleep or stay asleep lately


----------



## danniemum2be

Dee i really really think you’re pregnant going off that beaming purple one. Cant wait to see your FRER tomorrow xx


----------



## Stargirl1993

danniemum2be said:


> Dee i really really think you’re pregnant going off that beaming purple one. Cant wait to see your FRER tomorrow xx

I think the same x


----------



## MrsKatie

@Deethehippy I also think you're pregnant but the volatile level of line darkness with those HPTs is nothing I've ever seen before. Is there any way you can get your levels taken? How many DPO are you? REALLY hope this is it for you!

@PinkCupcakes honey I'm so sorry :( TTC can really take it out of you. FX for next cycle. At the same time, your symptoms sound super promising, especially the sleep issues. That's a notoriously reliable pregnancy symptom for me.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

MrsKatie said:


> @Deethehippy I also think you're pregnant but the volatile level of line darkness with those HPTs is nothing I've ever seen before. Is there any way you can get your levels taken? How many DPO are you? REALLY hope this is it for you!
> 
> @PinkCupcakes honey I'm so sorry :( TTC can really take it out of you. FX for next cycle. At the same time, your symptoms sound super promising, especially the sleep issues. That's a notoriously reliable pregnancy symptom for me.

Thanks, I just feel so sad! We tried with everything this cycle, and were monitored by a fertility doctor too :(


----------



## tdog

@Deethehippy that test looks so much darker :) my boobs didn't always hurt they would then they wouldn't, I had headaches this time round t h I always get one just before af also and the cramps I still get last night I was doubled over in pain it really hurt, I'm all fine now but I honestly still think af coming even tho I've seen little been, I have everything crossed for the frer tomorrow, as for hcg yes can vary throughout the day mine did always afternoon/evening was darker than smu this time round anyway fx'd for you xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

3 girlies said:


> I'm sorry sugger that's heartbreaking. I had a mc in march & a chemical in may. Was so hard because I felt like my body is broken. After having a huge clot in my brain that very nearly killed me to all my issues after that & cant seem to carry a baby :cry:

Awww sweety bless ya.
Thank u so much for ure kind words.
Im so happy ure still here to tell the story.
I hope we get out BFPs and sticky rainbow babies soon. It really is so hard.
In 5 months I've had 3 chemicals, I dont know whats causing them.
Obviously its just not meant to be right now for what ever reason.


PerthLady91 said:


> @Deethehippy i have heard horrendous things about One Step tests recently!
> 
> I bought One Step (10 miu), [email protected] (10 miu), Wondfo (25 miu) and Sweety Fox (25 miu) and I have now been using one of each at every test so I have all 4 and then used a FRER yesterday and today with FMU. Still BFN but I’m so so hopeful still!
> 
> I’m so sorry to everyone struggling! @Suggerhoney my heart breaks for you with your struggles! What a rubbish run of bad luck! Desperately hoping you get a fat juice BFP soon! <3


Thanks hon. Im really losing all hope completely now tho. Just waiting for AF to show. Have no idea when she is due because I dont know for sure when i O.

FF says im 14dpo so AF shud be here tommorow or Wednesday
But femometer is saying im 9dpo.

These past 5 months have been such a horrible emotional rollercoaster.
I hope I get my rainbow baby one day but any hope I had is now gone.

I feel extremely sad.


----------



## Deethehippy

PinkCupcakes said:


> So my boobs just starting really hurting yesterday. Like super bad, I am on progesterone and usually I don’t get AF on it either. Is it possible to implant late? I’ve been feeling so off the past few days but BFN this morning still. 14DPT 12DPO. If BFN tomorrow still I have to stop progesterone to get AF and start all over and get another $107 trigger shot
> I’ve also been sleeping like crap! Can’t fall asleep or stay asleep lately

Can you keep on with the progesterone for a day or two more? Just so you can continue to test? and have you used different types of tests? Sometimes women do get late BFP's after the time AF would have been due. FX


----------



## Alligator

@Deethehippy I agree with the other ladies that you’re pregnant and the purple test is right. I know I’ve read a few places that test progression is really unreliable particularly very early on and with different concentrations of pee. I think as for symptoms fluctuating that’s also normal as your body adjusts and reacts to hormone levels. I know it’s hard not to agonize over it though. We’ve all been there!!

@PinkCupcakes its definitely possible to implant late! I think 6-12dpo is most likely but possible after! Hang in there ♥️

@Suggerhoney will you do a FRER test to see? When is AF do? I’m sorry for your recurrent losses. It’s hard not to blame ourselves but it’s not our fault! 

@drudai oh no! Why don’t you think you’ve O’d? Are you doing OPK? Maybe you’ll have another surge. 

driving home from our trip (well my husband is driving hahah!) and so excited to see my little one soon! 

3dpo and symptom spotting already on. I’ll track here if no one minds? A bit of sore boobs and mild cramping which doesn’t seem to be unusual for me during this phase. I had it during my chemical too.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Alligator Good luck! :dust:


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Not sure if it’s line eye or if there’s a really faint line there! Hard to take a photo. I’m 11dpo now and feel like I’ve got all my normal AF symptoms but the cramps have been coming and going for 4 days now. 

I don’t really know how best to take tests. Can anyone help? I drink a lot of water so should I hold off for so long before and what time is best for a FRER?


----------



## topazicatzbet

I can see a line. Congratulations


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Not sure if it’s line eye or if there’s a really faint line there! Hard to take a photo. I’m 11dpo now and feel like I’ve got all my normal AF symptoms but the cramps have been coming and going for 4 days now.
> 
> 
> I don’t really know how best to take tests. Can anyone help? I drink a lot of water so should I hold off for so long before and what time is best for a FRER?
> 
> View attachment 1085226

That's super positive! No soon or click even needed. You can probably take an frer and get lines with your next pee! Squee!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I see it too WannaB! Congrats!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Not sure if it’s line eye or if there’s a really faint line there! Hard to take a photo. I’m 11dpo now and feel like I’ve got all my normal AF symptoms but the cramps have been coming and going for 4 days now.
> 
> I don’t really know how best to take tests. Can anyone help? I drink a lot of water so should I hold off for so long before and what time is best for a FRER?
> 
> View attachment 1085226

Looks like a line to me! I'm not the best person to ask about drinking and pee HCG concentrations right now lol but generally FRER work anytime as far as I know. FX!


----------



## doggylover

danniemum2be said:


> Just did a water test on my one steps and my water is pregnant :dohh: Like if i saw that line from pee i wouldnt even be doubting it. So guess whos going shopping to buy different tests today :winkwink: xx

Congratulations to your water :haha: for real though, that’s ridiculously awful for those tests. 



Deethehippy said:


> Just tested to use up my last two One Steps and my last purple cassette and I got the darkest line I’ve gotten so far on the purple. BFN on One Steps. These purple ones have to be the most faulty test on the market!! It’s so pink in real life!
> Do not buy them from Amazon!!
> 
> View attachment 1085206
> View attachment 1085207

@Deethehippy you have to be pregnant!!!! I AM LIVING FOR YOUR FRER! Get it done ASAP please!! 



drudai said:


> I don't think I ovulated. Disappointed.

Me neither, cd41 and I don’t think I have or will. I’m so sorry for you, it’s horrible not even getting the chance to try. 



PerthLady91 said:


> Everyone!
> 
> on previous pregnancies - what dpo did you get your BFP and with what brand of test? Did you have any symptoms?
> 
> when I had my previous two, we were more NTNP than TTC really so I wasn’t tracking anything etc and just randomly tested but this is driving me mad now. I’m 9-10dpo today and feel so disheartened that it’s still not happening even though I feel in my gut like it worked this month!

I’ve always used basic IC for my first bfps. My eldest was at 13dpo, my youngest at 10dpo both easy to see. My son I didn’t know until I was 8 weeks :haha: that was an easy test to read! 



WannaBMamma7 said:


> Not sure if it’s line eye or if there’s a really faint line there! Hard to take a photo. I’m 11dpo now and feel like I’ve got all my normal AF symptoms but the cramps have been coming and going for 4 days now.
> 
> I don’t really know how best to take tests. Can anyone help? I drink a lot of water so should I hold off for so long before and what time is best for a FRER?
> 
> View attachment 1085226

:bfp: for sure! Congrats!


----------



## doggylover

So sorry to everyone who is out :( 

to everyone who has ovulated or is about to, good luck!!!!! 

afm: i stuck to my word and didn’t opk today. Just waiting for af now, whenever that will be.


----------



## Bevziibubble

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Not sure if it’s line eye or if there’s a really faint line there! Hard to take a photo. I’m 11dpo now and feel like I’ve got all my normal AF symptoms but the cramps have been coming and going for 4 days now.
> 
> I don’t really know how best to take tests. Can anyone help? I drink a lot of water so should I hold off for so long before and what time is best for a FRER?
> 
> View attachment 1085226

I see it!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@Deethehippy we’re swimming instructors so we know how important it is to have dry hair. She’s also my best friend from high school so not totally weird. That’s why I get away with turning up nearly 2 hours late


----------



## drudai

@Alligator my temping hasn't been reliable (only just got my therm 17th), but I haven't had a true rise to confirm O. Actually it's still under 97.5* :(


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I’m confused. All tests are negative except this evil blue dye one :(


----------



## Deethehippy

Hevalouaddict said:


> @Deethehippy we’re swimming instructors so we know how important it is to have dry hair. She’s also my best friend from high school so not totally weird. That’s why I get away with turning up nearly 2 hours late

Ahh ok I get it then hehe


----------



## Deethehippy

PinkCupcakes said:


> I’m confused. All tests are negative except this evil blue dye one :(
> 
> View attachment 1085236

I feel like I can see a squinter on the FRER too..can you see anything in real life? The blue dyes can be evil but they can be correct too. Maybe try again in the morning?


----------



## Nixnax

@Pnutsprincess 27 day cycle is OK. As long as your LP is 11 days or longer. My cycles are on average 24-26 days. My LP is always 12 days. I've been told by the hospital that mine are the shorter end of normal.

@Deethehippy you have to be pregnant with those lines. Good luck with your next test.

@WannaBMamma7 oh I see that... BFP. Congrats 

@Suggerhoney you poor thing, I really hope your time is just around the corner. I'm still rooting for you hun


----------



## Alligator

@drudai thats so frustrating I’m sorry! My temps have been wonky this cycle too leading up to O but I’ve gotten a good rise especially the last 2 days. 

my husband got a speeding ticket on our drive home ugh! The money is annoying but now he’s in an extremely foul mood and so upset and worried he’s going to slip into a negative place again. We had such a lovely weekend until then. He tends to spiral and spiral with bad news so I just hope he’s able to snap out of it like earlier in the week.


----------



## 3 girlies

I hate cheapies. This is why you should never do one at 5dpo :rofl:


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> I hate cheapies. This is why you should never do one at 5dpo :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1085245

I can totally see a line on that! Could your O day be wrong?

Sorry your husband is down about the ticket, hopefully he will feel better after a nights sleep. Glad you had a good weekend.


----------



## 3 girlies

No I am pretty sure going by cramps that I'm 5dpo :shrug: my last opk was positive on the 19th. But cm etc matches 2 days later. Last 2 tests have had lines but probably be blank tomorrow lol. I will carry on testing as I have tons of cheapies I refuse to pay for more tests as I've spent a fortune on them the last few months.


----------



## Alligator

3 girlies said:


> No I am pretty sure going by cramps that I'm 5dpo :shrug: my last opk was positive on the 19th. But cm etc matches 2 days later. Last 2 tests have had lines but probably be blank tomorrow lol. I will carry on testing as I have tons of cheapies I refuse to pay for more tests as I've spent a fortune on them the last few months.

I also see a faint line on that!! Fx it turns into something!


----------



## 3 girlies

I hope it does but these tests are crap let's face it lol.


----------



## doggylover

PinkCupcakes said:


> I’m confused. All tests are negative except this evil blue dye one :(
> 
> View attachment 1085236

The blue is so positive. I have everything crossed for you that this turns out well 



Alligator said:


> @drudai thats so frustrating I’m sorry! My temps have been wonky this cycle too leading up to O but I’ve gotten a good rise especially the last 2 days.
> 
> my husband got a speeding ticket on our drive home ugh! The money is annoying but now he’s in an extremely foul mood and so upset and worried he’s going to slip into a negative place again. We had such a lovely weekend until then. He tends to spiral and spiral with bad news so I just hope he’s able to snap out of it like earlier in the week.

I’m sorry to hear about DH. It’s scary watching someone slip like that, knowing what can be ahead. I hope this turn round for him. 



3 girlies said:


> I hate cheapies. This is why you should never do one at 5dpo :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1085245

that’s such a clear line! Must be triplets in there for 5dpo!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Caved. Still nothing. Hoping for better results tomorrow.

I still just have a good feeling. :shrug: maybe I'm just feeling the good vibes from spending the afternoon outside on my tractor. Whatever is making me feel this way, I hope it sticks around.


----------



## Stargirl1993

Hey what dpo are yo


MrS. MaBrEy said:


> it's BFN today but I'm still hopeful...its Still very early.
> 
> So sorry for all the BFNs. It's so tough. So glad we have each other to lean on.
> 
> View attachment 1085208
> [/QUOTE




3 girlies said:


> I hate cheapies. This is why you should never do one at 5dpo :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1085245

that looks positive! x


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

7-8 dpo stargirl. FF says 8, ovusense says 7. I've been going with FF as it's more accurate.


----------



## LuvallmyH

So ladies... I am afraid to even post this. 7dpo later afternoon with a good hold. 


I am terrified! I am in shock! I pray this is a healthy, sticky bean!


----------



## CallieBear

LuvallmyH said:


> So ladies... I am afraid to even post this. 7dpo later afternoon with a good hold.
> View attachment 1085268
> View attachment 1085269
> View attachment 1085270
> View attachment 1085271
> View attachment 1085272
> 
> 
> I am terrified! I am in shock! I pray this is a healthy, sticky bean!


Oh my goodness!! Congratulations!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Luvall - Congratulations!!! H&H 9 months to you!!! <3

AFM, nausea is (finally) gone. Little bit nervous to test tomorrow morning. You ladies think a test that expired in April will be valid? If I get a BFP, I should probably go grab a non-expired one & make sure that's also a BFP before telling DH, right? :-k


----------



## tdog

LuvallmyH said:


> So ladies... I am afraid to even post this. 7dpo later afternoon with a good hold.
> View attachment 1085268
> View attachment 1085269
> View attachment 1085270
> View attachment 1085271
> View attachment 1085272
> 
> 
> I am terrified! I am in shock! I pray this is a healthy, sticky bean!

Eeek congratulations I deffo see them :wohoo: :happydance: xx


----------



## Alligator

Ahh @LuvallmyH !!! I see it!! Can’t wait to see tomorrow’s tests!


----------



## Stargirl1993

LuvallmyH said:


> So ladies... I am afraid to even post this. 7dpo later afternoon with a good hold.
> View attachment 1085268
> View attachment 1085269
> View attachment 1085270
> View attachment 1085271
> View attachment 1085272
> 
> 
> I am terrified! I am in shock! I pray this is a healthy, sticky bean!

Congratulations x
What tests are those please x


----------



## Stargirl1993

99%sure af is going to come negative test this morning I’m sure I’ve had af cramps too and temp dropped too. Going by my previous charts although I’ve not been temping on those just putting when I have ovulation pain my lp is around 11-12 days. Just want her to hurry up
Now so i can move onto a new cycle x


----------



## 3 girlies

Wow luv I can see that so clearly, congrats xx

Sorry about the bfn stargirl, it's not over yet though I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## PerthLady91

LuvallmyH said:


> So ladies... I am afraid to even post this. 7dpo later afternoon with a good hold.
> View attachment 1085268
> View attachment 1085269
> View attachment 1085270
> View attachment 1085271
> View attachment 1085272
> 
> 
> I am terrified! I am in shock! I pray this is a healthy, sticky bean!

I can definitely see that! It’s light but it’s there! Fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

@LuvallmyH yay! Congratulations!! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## PerthLady91

So I am 10-11dpo today (I’m going to start using the 10 - makes me feel better! Haha)

still BFNs today - been getting really tight tension headaches and dizziness/lightheadedness the past couple of days, particularly at nighttime. My boobs are bigger and fuller - they jiggle more! Haha the nipple area feels tender like it’s bruised and the top of my boobs feel more bumpy - totally weird but it’s like the inner tubes or whatever are bigger? Sounds ridiculous haha

still very little nausea after Friday/Saturday of last week. Perhaps a very slight sense of heightened smell.

Gutted it’s still BFN this morning :(

xx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Star& Perth - sorry ladies! Thank hope you get your BFPs soon!!! ❤️


----------



## doggylover

LuvallmyH said:


> So ladies... I am afraid to even post this. 7dpo later afternoon with a good hold.
> View attachment 1085268
> View attachment 1085269
> View attachment 1085270
> View attachment 1085271
> View attachment 1085272
> 
> 
> I am terrified! I am in shock! I pray this is a healthy, sticky bean!

Ive never seen a line so clear at 7dpo! Never see. A 7dpo line before! Congratulations!


----------



## Nixnax

Oh wow, I'm seeing a lot of lines this morning. I hope they get darker for you ladies. :dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

Luv - congratulations. I too have never seen lines so early like that. How fabulous :)

Perthlady - your symptoms sound good, it could just be early for you. FX.

Star - sometimes temps can be erratic, it could go back up yet maybe? I hope so.

AF due today/tomorrow for me. Feels exactly like she is coming. I’ve got a dull headache and low crampy back. My temp went back up but our bedroom was hot last night so not really thinking that’s accurate. If AF does not show later I will test with a FRER and a new batch of One Steps. 

Hope everyone has a good day.
How are you doing Sugger and Pink?


----------



## tdog

Deethehippy said:


> Luv - congratulations. I too have never seen lines so early like that. How fabulous :)
> 
> Perthlady - your symptoms sound good, it could just be early for you. FX.
> 
> Star - sometimes temps can be erratic, it could go back up yet maybe? I hope so.
> 
> AF due today/tomorrow for me. Feels exactly like she is coming. I’ve got a dull headache and low crampy back. My temp went back up but our bedroom was hot last night so not really thinking that’s accurate. If AF does not show later I will test with a FRER and a new batch of One Steps.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.
> How are you doing Sugger and Pink?

Fx'd for you lovely :) xx


----------



## Deethehippy

tdog said:


> Fx'd for you lovely :) xx

Thank you :). I just think AF will show tbh but we will see. Didn’t sleep a wink.. look like a walking zombie. X


----------



## danniemum2be

LuvallmyH said:


> So ladies... I am afraid to even post this. 7dpo later afternoon with a good hold.
> View attachment 1085268
> View attachment 1085269
> View attachment 1085270
> View attachment 1085271
> View attachment 1085272
> 
> 
> I am terrified! I am in shock! I pray this is a healthy, sticky bean!

Congratulations!!!!! Perfect lines for 7dpo! Xx


----------



## PerthLady91

Deethehippy said:


> Luv - congratulations. I too have never seen lines so early like that. How fabulous :)
> 
> Perthlady - your symptoms sound good, it could just be early for you. FX.
> 
> Star - sometimes temps can be erratic, it could go back up yet maybe? I hope so.
> 
> AF due today/tomorrow for me. Feels exactly like she is coming. I’ve got a dull headache and low crampy back. My temp went back up but our bedroom was hot last night so not really thinking that’s accurate. If AF does not show later I will test with a FRER and a new batch of One Steps.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.
> How are you doing Sugger and Pink?

Thanks <3

keeping everything crossed for you! Xx


----------



## tdog

Deethehippy said:


> Thank you :). I just think AF will show tbh but we will see. Didn’t sleep a wink.. look like a walking zombie. X

Sure hope it doesn't show and there's a lovely line on the frer :) I kept think af was going to show aswell xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

@LuvallmyH Congratulations!!


----------



## Deethehippy

tdog said:


> Sure hope it doesn't show and there's a lovely line on the frer :) I kept think af was going to show aswell xx

I just went to the loo and there was a speck of brown. I expect next time I pee it’ll be pink spotting. I can always save the FRER for next cycle.


----------



## Stargirl1993

I’m quite sure I’m out :( pmt symptoms I’m so moody! :-( I won’t be testing anymore Waiting for af to come should be here in the next 3 days.

good luck to those who are still testing x 

tempted to move over to the August testing thread x


----------



## PerthLady91

I’m normally really grumpy and moody before af is due but I haven’t felt that at all! I’ve been a little weepy and hormonal but not felt agitated or any of my usual anger before af haha 

still hopeful! 

fx everyone! 

xx


----------



## 3 girlies

I've had faint lines on cheapies today but pretty sure they are just evaps. I will still carry on testing for research purposes:rofl:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! Tested this morning. I should be around 11 DPO. I feel like I *might* see a tiny hint of something? I don’t think I’m catching it on camera. Wondering if you all see anything? 

Test expired in April... will also admit that the control line is definitely darker on the left & fades out on the right, so maybe it is best to get a new test. Due for AF on 8/2. Thanks all! :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

This dip this morning has me less than impressed with my chart. No testing yet. I'm hiding from my children before the day gets going and I can't anymore.... Plus all my pg tests are downstairs. Lol


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Womp womp. Still looks like nothing.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Luv 
I see the line on the bottom test.
It looks exactly the same as the lines I got a few days ago. U have a much better camera than me. 
Sadly mine didn't progress, but I hope ures do get darker. 
Good luck


----------



## Suggerhoney

My temp is still up. But all pregnancy symptoms have definitely vanished. Boobs have not been sore now for the last few days. 
Not tested today. It was practically BFN yesterday after getting lines a few days ago so I know how this goes. 

Just waiting for AF to rear her ugly head. 
Mite step away from here for a while. 
I cant see myself ever having a healthy pregnancy. 
It just ends in chemicals and I don't think i can put myself through this anymore. 
Its heartbreaking. 
Thanks for all ure kind words. And I really do wish u all the best of luck with ure TTC journeys. 

Congratulations to all the BFPs

Thanks for being such a wonderful support ladies.


----------



## PerthLady91

BellaRosa8302 said:


> View attachment 1085294
> View attachment 1085295
> Hi ladies! Tested this morning. I should be around 11 DPO. I feel like I *might* see a tiny hint of something? I don’t think I’m catching it on camera. Wondering if you all see anything?
> 
> Test expired in April... will also admit that the control line is definitely darker on the left & fades out on the right, so maybe it is best to get a new test. Due for AF on 8/2. Thanks all! :)

I can't see anything on the photo but photos never catch with you see i RL - I'd get yourself an in date FRER


----------



## PerthLady91

Suggerhoney said:


> My temp is still up. But all pregnancy symptoms have definitely vanished. Boobs have not been sore now for the last few days.
> Not tested today. It was practically BFN yesterday after getting lines a few days ago so I know how this goes.
> 
> Just waiting for AF to rear her ugly head.
> Mite step away from here for a while.
> I cant see myself ever having a healthy pregnancy.
> It just ends in chemicals and I don't think i can put myself through this anymore.
> Its heartbreaking.
> Thanks for all ure kind words. And I really do wish u all the best of luck with ure TTC journeys.
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFPs
> 
> Thanks for being such a wonderful support ladies.

Aww Sugger! My heart really does break for you! Keeping everything crossed that you get that beautiful BFP and baby soon <3 x


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Suggerhoney said:


> My temp is still up. But all pregnancy symptoms have definitely vanished. Boobs have not been sore now for the last few days.
> Not tested today. It was practically BFN yesterday after getting lines a few days ago so I know how this goes.
> 
> Just waiting for AF to rear her ugly head.
> Mite step away from here for a while.
> I cant see myself ever having a healthy pregnancy.
> It just ends in chemicals and I don't think i can put myself through this anymore.
> Its heartbreaking.
> Thanks for all ure kind words. And I really do wish u all the best of luck with ure TTC journeys.
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFPs
> 
> Thanks for being such a wonderful support ladies.

Awww Sugger. I’m sorry you’re feeling this way. I can understand you needing some time away as this can make it even more difficult. I wish you the best of luck xx

AFN I did another test this morning and couldn’t see anything :( must have been an evap yesterday. 12 dpo now and AF is due either today, tomorrow or Thursday. My AF symptoms have almost gone except the boobs and the cramps have gone too so I’m just really confused. Is this my month or am I just being really hopeful? It’s going to be such a disappointment if AF all of a sudden appears but going to try and let it not get to me. 

Praying for BFP for all of you as well!


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Excuse the flamingo pjs


----------



## Alligator

I’m sorry @Suggerhoney. I understand needing a break! We’re always here. 

@Deethehippy still holding out hope!


----------



## tdog

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Excuse the flamingo pjs
> 
> View attachment 1085305

Hey loving the flamingo pj's :) I see a line xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’m sorry sugger. My heart breaks for you. 

sorry for the bfns, I hope they are all just too early. 

Dee, I’m crossing my fingers for ib & a bfp on that frer when full af doesn’t come. 

Bella, I feel like I see something. I think an expired test would just be bfn. 

wannab, cute jammies!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Here are my 8dpo fmu tests. 


The frer is tough to get a pic of, but it’s there. The cbe pink dye is bfp too. 
The ic’s are: bfp brand, accumed, our baby test, and 2 pregmate. They look good! All pics before 10min. I didn’t know you could get bfps so early, especially yesterday at 7dpo. Trying not to get too excited. I’m still hoping this is a healthy and sticky rainbow.


----------



## PerthLady91

BFNs this afternoon on Wondfo, Sweety Fox, Clearblue Early Detection, One Stop and [email protected] tests! 

I am finding it so hard to accept I could get a BFP after 10dpo when soooooo many seem to have them on/before 10dpo! Gutted - my boobs are bigger and fuller and tender, had tummy cramps a little today, headaches the past few days and have had the tiniest wave of nausea this afternoon too.


----------



## Deethehippy

The bad boy FRER's have arrived...I'll hold for another hour and then test for entertainment value, don't even know if I've had anymore spotting because I've tried to hold my pee since I last went this morning. Still crampy.


----------



## Suggerhoney

OK so now im confused.
Am I imagining this



FF has me at 15dpo with the random early temp added and femometer has me at 10dpo.


----------



## 3 girlies

Good luck dee. 

Luv they are all deffo positive I love that you do so many tests interesting to compare to the frer aswell lol.


----------



## 3 girlies

Deffo looks like a line on the bottom one!!


----------



## PerthLady91

Suggerhoney said:


> OK so now im confused.
> Am I imagining this
> View attachment 1085314
> View attachment 1085315
> 
> 
> 
> FF has me at 14dpo with the random early temp added and femometer has me at 10dpo.

My phone is so rubbish at seeing lines but I do hope this is it for you! Xx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Same as Perth on viewing lines. IDK if it's my phone or what. All of these pink lines are so exciting! Fingers crossed for sticky babies.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I see lines sugger!


----------



## Suggerhoney

LuvallmyH said:


> I see lines sugger!

Im so confused because all my symptoms have gone. 

Unless FF is wrong. 
I mean if I am 15dpo AF shud be here today or tomorrow. 

Femometer is saying 10dpo which is another app that tracks O via temps and u also put ure opks in it and it gives u a low high or peak. 

If i am 10dpo it dont really match with my OPKs but maybe my body tried to O failed and did it again on day 13. 

The sore breasts cud of been from the progesterone from ovulating. 

Oh I dont know. I dont know what to trust 
I dont feel pregnant any more at all. 
But it may be because its early.


----------



## Nixnax

@Suggerhoney I definitely see lines. I really hope they get darker for you. You've had a roller coaster 2 months, you've earned a BFP.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Perth - Thanks so much for looking at my test! I know, the pics are hard to show what I'm seeing (or not seeing :wacko: ) And as for you, as I said when you asked before, I got my BFP at 11 DPO with my now 14 month old. If I'm pregnant now, I'll probably get my BFP tomorrow at 12 DPO (this test reminds me of the test I got the day before my BFP with my youngest - super squinter if you turn it just right - mayyyybe there, mayyyybe not). I've heard of other ladies not getting it til 14 or 15 DPO. You're definitely not out yet!!! <3

WannaB - I see something!

Luv - Thanks so much for your input!! I'm going crazy over here. It's so hard to show what I'm seeing... (Or not seeing) :haha: and CONGRATS on your BFP! I see those!!! :cloud9:

Sugger - I see those!!! Maybe you really are 10 DPO! Hope they get darker for you!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hope ya’ll don’t mind one more test pic from me. Feel like maybe I was able to capture what I’m seeing...


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something!


----------



## Deethehippy

I’m out everyone. The FRER and Wondfro are white as white BFN. Of course the stupid purple test shows it’s usual line. I’m 14 DPO today so it’s the end of the road now. I hate those tests and I hate TTC. (A little smidgen of me really thought I may have done it). Boobs really hurt today but must just be premenstrual. Absolutely gutted. ](*,):-(:-(

Sugger - I see those lines lovely. So hoping this is your BFP.


----------



## PerthLady91

Deethehippy said:


> I’m out everyone. The FRER and Wondfro are white as white BFN. Of course the stupid purple test shows it’s usual line. I’m 14 DPO today so it’s the end of the road now. I hate those tests and I hate TTC. (A little smidgen off me really thought I may have done it). Boobs really hurt today but must just be premenstrual. Absolutely gutted. ](*,):-(:-(
> 
> Sugger - I see those lines lovely. So hoping this is your BFP.
> 
> View attachment 1085331

Aww Dee I’m so sorry! It’s so confusing! Xx


----------



## Alligator

Ugh @Deethehippy what the heck. I cannot believe those lines on purple tests! You should contact the manufacturer (I know that’s a pain) because that’s just unreal. I’m sorry. 

@Suggerhoney i see something!!!! Fx! 

@BellaRosa8302 i think I see something!


----------



## Cronkie121

Bad news for me on cycle day 12. Both dominant follicles are on the left side this cycle and there's no tube over there :(. Doc cancelled our trigger shot due to it being unlikely for the right tube to catch them. Still temping daily to track ovulation and will BD on what I think are the right days based on OPK. Just hope AF comes quick so we can try again. Considering acupuncture...anybody ever do that for infertility? My best friend swears thats the reason she fell pregnant and she is a Nurse and was never into that kind of stuff before. 

FX'd for those testing and still in the game! Hugs to all those who didnt get their BFPs, we can't give up!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've just done another sweety fox and Its darker. 
I also did a Answer test and I think there is something faint on that to.


----------



## 3 girlies

So sorry dee those purple tests are shocking!

Sugger omg even darker already


----------



## drudai

Fingers x'd Sugg.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Dee I’m so sorry. Those purple handle tests are horrendous. I can’t imagine how disappointed you are feeling. Stupid tests!

sugger I see lines!

I know it was difficult to see my frer this morning. I did another with smu and it’s much better.


----------



## PerthLady91

@Suggerhoney !!!! That is definitely darker!!!! That looks like a BFP! <3 

@LuvallmyH congrats that looks fab! 

desperately hoping I get a squinted at least ASAP! Going to test again tonight!


----------



## 3 girlies

I dont even have to zoom in to see that :)


----------



## Deethehippy

The bottom test is a 10 minute or something hold and the pee wasn’t that strong. I’ve left a shitty review on Amazon but don’t feel inclined to email them right now.
I’m going to take a break, this has really broken me today. Good luck Sugger and Luv with test progression, so pleased for you both xx
Good luck and hugs to everyone else too.


----------



## 3 girlies

I need to stop testing I'm 6dpo :rofl: this mornings test had another line but it's way too early to be a "real" line damn it. I ordered some more tests but they wont be here till thurs or friday. Probably a good thing tbh lol


----------



## 3 girlies

Dee I cannot get over those tests. So sorry :(


----------



## LuvallmyH

3 girlies said:


> I need to stop testing I'm 6dpo :rofl: this mornings test had another line but it's way too early to be a "real" line damn it. I ordered some more tests but they wont be here till thurs or friday. Probably a good thing tbh lol
> 
> View attachment 1085348

My lines started at 6dpo! Just sayin..... keep on :test:ing. Lol


----------



## LuvallmyH

Seriously Dee. Those tests are the devil. I’m so sorry.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Gorgeous lines luv! No zoom needed. Obvious on both. Fingers crossed for sticky. 


Negative FRER here. I'll test again around 6pm and, of course, tomorrow. Still feeling hopeful.


----------



## 3 girlies

Good luck mrS.

Where do you all buy tests from? I get my cheapies from home health website. I have 1 test left I thought I had 40 & I didnt I had 15 as i got 25 opks damn it. So i cant do that today unless i pop to asda for some back ups in the morning lol.


----------



## PerthLady91

BFN this afternoon with 3 hour hold 
Pic taken about 6 mins after test taken 

So bummed :( 

Only 10dpo so still early I guess


----------



## WannaBMamma7

LuvallmyH said:


> Dee I’m so sorry. Those purple handle tests are horrendous. I can’t imagine how disappointed you are feeling. Stupid tests!
> 
> sugger I see lines!
> 
> I know it was difficult to see my frer this morning. I did another with smu and it’s much better.
> View attachment 1085335
> View attachment 1085336

So clear!! How exciting. Can’t wait to see even darker lines :) 

I’m not gonna test now until I’m past when AF is due. I want the next one to be clear so I can show my boyfriend! Eek


----------



## LuvallmyH

PerthLady91 said:


> BFN this afternoon with 3 hour hold
> Pic taken about 6 mins after test taken
> 
> So bummed :(
> 
> Only 10dpo so still early I guess
> 
> View attachment 1085357
> View attachment 1085358

What do those tests look like now? After the pink background went away? I swear I see something on test 1&3!


----------



## Alligator

Great lines @LuvallmyH! 

@Suggerhoney i see those lines!!! I can’t wait to see them get darker. 

@Deethehippy thats unreal I’m so upset for you.


----------



## Suggerhoney

First response also has a faint pink line. 
Hard to catch in photo 
I need to read the rest of the thread.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LuvallmyH said:


> Dee I’m so sorry. Those purple handle tests are horrendous. I can’t imagine how disappointed you are feeling. Stupid tests!
> 
> sugger I see lines!
> 
> I know it was difficult to see my frer this morning. I did another with smu and it’s much better.
> View attachment 1085335
> View attachment 1085336

I can them clearly yay\\:D/


----------



## Suggerhoney

Deethehippy said:


> The bottom test is a 10 minute or something hold and the pee wasn’t that strong. I’ve left a shitty review on Amazon but don’t feel inclined to email them right now.
> I’m going to take a break, this has really broken me today. Good luck Sugger and Luv with test progression, so pleased for you both xx
> Good luck and hugs to everyone else too.
> 
> View attachment 1085349

Omg I still see lines on them. 
I hope AF stays away. Those lines are so dark they can't be not real surly they wudnt get away with selling tests like that


----------



## LuvallmyH

Suggerhoney said:


> First response also has a faint pink line.
> Hard to catch in photo
> I need to read the rest of the thread.
> View attachment 1085359

Yes it does! I totally get how hard it is to get a pic. Mine was too!


----------



## 3 girlies

That frer is deffo positive & I know the frustration of trying to get a pic of them. I'm feeling a bit deflated today. Boobs feel less sore & I'm really crampy. Every month that goes by it just gets harder.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LuvallmyH said:


> Yes it does! I totally get how hard it is to get a pic. Mine was too!

Its so hard. The shiny screen makes it harder. 
I only have one Frer left so gonna save that one. 
I will keep using the sweety fox ones for now. 

I also did [email protected] test and got a faint line. 
I wud only be 3+1 weeks going by the first day of my last AF so its very early days. 
Im so nervous. 

Hope all these beanies stick [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

3 girlies said:


> That frer is deffo positive & I know the frustration of trying to get a pic of them. I'm feeling a bit deflated today. Boobs feel less sore & I'm really crampy. Every month that goes by it just gets harder.


My sore boobs vanished a few days ago hon. 
I do not feel pregnant one bit. I was having cramps yesterday and thought it was AF. 
I dont even know why I tested again. I was convinced I wasn't pregnant and I was having another chemical. 
I cidnt believe when I saw the first line.
It was so faint I thought it cant be real 
But the when I tested later it was darker. 
Im in total shock. 
I dont have sore boobs or anything. Felt sick this morning thought it was a bug but it went away when i brushed my teeth. 
Im so scared. 
Im just praying this one sticks [-o&lt;


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’ve got almost no symptoms. So you can’t anyways go by that!


----------



## Nixnax

Suggerhoney said:


> My sore boobs vanished a few days ago hon.
> I do not feel pregnant one bit. I was having cramps yesterday and thought it was AF.
> I dont even know why I tested again. I was convinced I wasn't pregnant and I was having another chemical.
> I cidnt believe when I saw the first line.
> It was so faint I thought it cant be real
> But the when I tested later it was darker.
> Im in total shock.
> I dont have sore boobs or anything. Felt sick this morning thought it was a bug but it went away when i brushed my teeth.
> Im so scared.
> Im just praying this one sticks [-o&lt;

A friend of mine had a similar thing. Felt pregnant, then all symptoms disappeared into thin air. She got so upset that she got drunk because she had no chance. Next day she had a BFP. No symptoms is sometimes a symptom in itself. So excited for you. Stick baby stick


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you for all looking at my tests over the last few days.
I have so many questions: 
- Why did the purple tests only show a line from 9DPO that has steadily become darker at least once a day since (todays was possibly the same darkness as yesterdays but pee wasn't as strong or held)
- Why do I have sore boobs? Like more than normal.
- Why are my temps still up? Usually get AF on day 14 (today)
I don't understand any of it. I'm obviously not pregnant but this cycle has sucked so much and messed with my head. I have to be grateful for what I have and I am, but I am just so broody :-(


----------



## Nixnax

Deethehippy said:


> Thank you for all looking at my tests over the last few days.
> I have so many questions:
> - Why did the purple tests only show a line from 9DPO that has steadily become darker at least once a day since (todays was possibly the same darkness as yesterdays but pee wasn't as strong or held)
> - Why do I have sore boobs? Like more than normal.
> - Why are my temps still up? Usually get AF on day 14 (today)
> I don't understand any of it. I'm obviously not pregnant but this cycle has sucked so much and messed with my head. I have to be grateful for what I have and I am, but I am just so broody :-(

I really hope you are pregnant. No AF is a good sign. I have everything crossed for you. Those tests are cruel if you're not pregnant. They were clear as day. Hope you get your answer soon hun


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

I think most of us but from Amazon. So affordable. 50 tests for what 6 cost in the regular shops. I usually end up picking up a few extras from target each cycle thinking a "better" test will give me a different result. :dohh:


----------



## MrsKatie

@Deethehippy, being grateful for what you have and wanting another baby are 2 different things. One doesn’t take away from the other. I’m sorry to keep asking but can you get levels checked? I really wonder what’s going on and I’m so sorry that this has been so confusing and painful.

@Suggerhoney oh my god total bfp!!! Remind me of dpo again? My symptoms were super inconsistent with every baby. Congratulations.

@LuvallmyH eeeeep!!!! So beautiful!

so I got ewcm yesterday only cd10! Dtd yesterday but no idea what we’ll be able to manage over the next week. We drive down to visit family tomorrow and we won’t have a lot of space or privacy. But I guess we don’t have that in our own home either and it doesn’t stop us so... fingers crossed.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Dee & Cronk - SO sorry for you both!! Dee those purple tests are so cruel :( Cronk, that’s SO frustrating!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

3 girlies - twins?! I can’t believe you got a BFP @ 6 DPO!!!! That’s awesome! 

AFM... got some 10 miu wondfo’s arriving tomorrow & grabbed 2 more FRERs from Target today. Testing again tomorrow...


----------



## WannaBMamma7

@Deethehippy im still hopeful for you. If AF hasn’t appeared that’s a really good sign!

@Suggerhoney im feeling the exact same. All my symptoms and cramps have gone away except for sore boobs.. but nipples are fine. Hoping my tests get clearer and AF doesn’t appear in the next two days!


----------



## 3 girlies

I think mine are just rubbish tests. Although my twin thinks they are positive but I'm not convinced


----------



## Suggerhoney

LuvallmyH said:


> I’ve got almost no symptoms. So you can’t anyways go by that!

Yes thats true hon. I normally have sore boobs in early pregnancy but I guess every pregnancy is different.



Nixnax said:


> A friend of mine had a similar thing. Felt pregnant, then all symptoms disappeared into thin air. She got so upset that she got drunk because she had no chance. Next day she had a BFP. No symptoms is sometimes a symptom in itself. So excited for you. Stick baby stick

Oh wow.
I just hope they keep getting darker.
Not even told hubby yet.



Deethehippy said:


> Thank you for all looking at my tests over the last few days.
> I have so many questions:
> - Why did the purple tests only show a line from 9DPO that has steadily become darker at least once a day since (todays was possibly the same darkness as yesterdays but pee wasn't as strong or held)
> - Why do I have sore boobs? Like more than normal.
> - Why are my temps still up? Usually get AF on day 14 (today)
> I don't understand any of it. I'm obviously not pregnant but this cycle has sucked so much and messed with my head. I have to be grateful for what I have and I am, but I am just so broody :-(

Ure temp being up is a good sign hon. Mine always plummets the day b4 or the same day as AF. Im still keeping everything crossed for u hon. I hope u just have a shy bean.





MrsKatie said:


> @Deethehippy, being grateful for what you have and wanting another baby are 2 different things. One doesn’t take away from the other. I’m sorry to keep asking but can you get levels checked? I really wonder what’s going on and I’m so sorry that this has been so confusing and painful.
> 
> @Suggerhoney oh my god total bfp!!! Remind me of dpo again? My symptoms were super inconsistent with every baby. Congratulations.
> 
> @LuvallmyH eeeeep!!!! So beautiful!
> 
> so I got ewcm yesterday only cd10! Dtd yesterday but no idea what we’ll be able to manage over the next week. We drive down to visit family tomorrow and we won’t have a lot of space or privacy. But I guess we don’t have that in our own home either and it doesn’t stop us so... fingers crossed.

Im not sure hon.
FF has me at 15dpo but thats only with the added fake temp in on day 5.

Femometer has me at 10dpo.
Its all so weird. I had had positive OPKs on CD8 and CD9.
Im wondering if my body tried to O and failed and then O on day 13 like Femometer says.
Im ao nervous im just hoping this one sticks [-o&lt;


WannaBMamma7 said:


> @Deethehippy im still hopeful for you. If AF hasn’t appeared that’s a really good sign!
> 
> @Suggerhoney im feeling the exact same. All my symptoms and cramps have gone away except for sore boobs.. but nipples are fine. Hoping my tests get clearer and AF doesn’t appear in the next two days!


Good luck hon. 
My sore boobs vanished a few days ago. 
So I'm really shocked that I'm getting lines today. This has been one of the most strangest cycles. 
Just praying this one sticks and is healthy [-o&lt;



3 girlies said:


> I think mine are just rubbish tests. Although my twin thinks they are positive but I'm not convinced

Good luck hon. Its so hard to trust faint lines but I guess they have to start somewhere.


----------



## Alligator

I forgot I had put FRER in my amazon subscribe n save because they have been low stock at the stores and 2 more arrived today! Hah! I have 4 now so I should be good. I don’t want to buy anymore because I just pissed away so much money last cycle on tons of tests. I’ll wait until 10dpo at least.


----------



## PerthLady91

PerthLady91 said:


> BFN this afternoon with 3 hour hold
> Pic taken about 6 mins after test taken
> 
> So bummed :(
> 
> Only 10dpo so still early I guess
> 
> View attachment 1085357
> View attachment 1085358




LuvallmyH said:


> What do those tests look like now? After the pink background went away? I swear I see something on test 1&3!

Ah I don’t know! I put them in the bin then emptied the bathroom bin in to the wheelie bin! Will be testing again tonight so will wait and see! Thanks xx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

I think I have line eyes. Lunchtime test for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mrs. I think I see something? Hard to tell. I also have line eye though! :wacko: 

You guys, I'm obsessing........ Trying SO HARD to hold out till tomorrow to test, because I don't want to waste my only 2 FRERs.... and I feel like it can't be THAT different from this morning's test (except for the whole "it was expired" thing....) Anyone else keep pulling the test back out to obsess? Just me?? :rofl:


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsKatie said:


> @Deethehippy, being grateful for what you have and wanting another baby are 2 different things. One doesn’t take away from the other. I’m sorry to keep asking but can you get levels checked? I really wonder what’s going on and I’m so sorry that this has been so confusing and painful.
> 
> @Suggerhoney oh my god total bfp!!! Remind me of dpo again? My symptoms were super inconsistent with every baby. Congratulations.
> 
> @LuvallmyH eeeeep!!!! So beautiful!
> 
> so I got ewcm yesterday only cd10! Dtd yesterday but no idea what we’ll be able to manage over the next week. We drive down to visit family tomorrow and we won’t have a lot of space or privacy. But I guess we don’t have that in our own home either and it doesn’t stop us so... fingers crossed.

Checking levels isn't done so much in the UK or at least not to my knowledge. I think I would need a very good reason for them to consider doing that. I doubt at my age I would be taken seriously if I went to the doctors asking for HCG levels. They would probably send me away and tell me I was peri-menopausal. Beside I don't really want to confide about our TTC to anyone medical if I can help it. I expect my temp will drop tomorrow morning and I will bleed by tomorrow night. I will keep you posted though.

Wishing you lots of luck catching the eggie whilst staying away.


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh Dee got it, it is pretty easy here to just call and say you want a blood draw especially with previous loss or confusing hpt results. I totally get wanting to keep your private life private, too. I am sorry honey


----------



## MrsKatie

@MrS. MaBrEy I swear I see something!! Fx!

@BellaRosa8302 hahaha I have special places all over the house where I stash hpts so I can pull them out and squint throughout the day. Keeps me from peeing on new ones which is always a win. Fx!


----------



## LuvallmyH

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Mrs. I think I see something? Hard to tell. I also have line eye though! :wacko:
> 
> You guys, I'm obsessing........ Trying SO HARD to hold out till tomorrow to test, because I don't want to waste my only 2 FRERs.... and I feel like it can't be THAT different from this morning's test (except for the whole "it was expired" thing....) Anyone else keep pulling the test back out to obsess? Just me?? :rofl:

Not only do I keep pulling them out I keep taking pictures! Lol.you need to get yourself some cheapies so you can be a poasaholic like the rest of us!


----------



## LuvallmyH

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> I think I have line eyes. Lunchtime test for your viewing pleasure.
> 
> View attachment 1085371

I also have line eye because I see it too.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

MrsKatie - ME TOO! LOL!!! In the past I've never had a positive turn negative or vice versa... but I feel like as it dries, what is already there becomes more apparent (if that makes sense?) So yeah... constantly checking. "Was it my imagination? Do I REALLY see something there? Can I catch what I'm seeing on camera? Mayyyybe...." :rofl:

Luv - I did but I ran out! I have more coming tomorrow from amazon :haha: Plus the 2 FRERs I picked up from Target today!


----------



## Bump288

I ovulated twice this month wahoo!!! Took a FRER this morning (9dpo) and swear I see a faint something, but very hard to capture it !!!!! Let me know what you guys think :) ( ps. I might just be going crazy after a year of trying lol ). 

also these were taken well within the time limit and the line came up around the 2 min mark.


----------



## Bump288

PerthLady91 said:


> BFN this afternoon with 3 hour hold
> Pic taken about 6 mins after test taken
> 
> So bummed :(
> 
> Only 10dpo so still early I guess
> 
> View attachment 1085357
> View attachment 1085358

Try not to feel too bummed I had stark white at 10 dpo with these, and then a very obvious bfp at 11 dpo :)


----------



## Bump288

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> I think I have line eyes. Lunchtime test for your viewing pleasure.
> 
> View attachment 1085371

I’m sorry I’m not seeing anything :/ but also on my phone which doesn’t help


----------



## PerthLady91

Bump288 said:


> Try not to feel too bummed I had stark white at 10 dpo with these, and then a very obvious bfp at 11 dpo :)

Thank you <3 

I just feel so deflated after feeling so sure it happened this month. I just reached loads but was helping hubby burn some cardboard so I think it was the smoke and fumes that got me rather than real nausea. Boob pain seems to have gone but they still look bigger. Keep crying for no apparent reason - just started crying because I want cheese pizza, we don’t have any in the house, Dominos don’t deliver to my village and the takeaways that do take over an hour and I’m too tired to wait that long!


----------



## Deethehippy

PerthLady91 said:


> Thank you <3
> 
> I just feel so deflated after feeling so sure it happened this month. I just reached loads but was helping hubby burn some cardboard so I think it was the smoke and fumes that got me rather than real nausea. Boob pain seems to have gone but they still look bigger. Keep crying for no apparent reason - just started crying because I want cheese pizza, we don’t have any in the house, Dominos don’t deliver to my village and the takeaways that do take over an hour and I’m too tired to wait that long!

Theres still time, you read about later BFP's all the time.


----------



## Deethehippy

Bump288 said:


> I ovulated twice this month wahoo!!! Took a FRER this morning (9dpo) and swear I see a faint something, but very hard to capture it !!!!! Let me know what you guys think :) ( ps. I might just be going crazy after a year of trying lol ).
> 
> also these were taken well within the time limit and the line came up around the 2 min mark.
> 
> View attachment 1085375
> View attachment 1085376
> View attachment 1085377

I can see that faint line! FX it's darker tomorrow.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Bump - I see it! Congrats!!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Bump, I see it. I know what you mean. They are so difficult to get a pic of when they are super faint.


----------



## PerthLady91

First two are within timescale and the second two photos are out of timescale for 2 of the 4 tests. I can’t see anything in real life at all so BFNs again! :(


----------



## Bump288

You ladies are making me excited !!!


----------



## Alligator

@Bump288 i see it too! 

I’ve been super emotional today! Cried listening to 2 songs on the way home from an errand and again just now reading a Facebook post about motherhood!


----------



## Stargirl1993

According to ff and premom I ovulated on cd21 but Fermomter says I ovulated on cd22?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## Stargirl1993

Stargirl1993 said:


> According to ff and premom I ovulated on cd21 but Fermomter says I ovulated on cd22?
> 
> View attachment 1085390




Stargirl1993 said:


> According to ff and premom I ovulated on cd21 but Fermomter says I ovulated on cd22?
> 
> View attachment 1085390


----------



## WannaBMamma7

PerthLady91 said:


> Thank you <3
> 
> I just feel so deflated after feeling so sure it happened this month. I just reached loads but was helping hubby burn some cardboard so I think it was the smoke and fumes that got me rather than real nausea. Boob pain seems to have gone but they still look bigger. Keep crying for no apparent reason - just started crying because I want cheese pizza, we don’t have any in the house, Dominos don’t deliver to my village and the takeaways that do take over an hour and I’m too tired to wait that long!

Oh @PerthLady91 im feeling you. Still really concerned AF is going to appear.

Felt absolutely shattered today. Got home from work and ordered a dominos without even consulting my OH. Ordered him what I thought he’d like and then I fell asleep on the sofa before he got home. 

Just feel like I’m racing time away with this but starting to get some cramps just now which worries me AF is coming :(


----------



## PerthLady91

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Oh @PerthLady91 im feeling you. Still really concerned AF is going to appear.
> 
> Felt absolutely shattered today. Got home from work and ordered a dominos without even consulting my OH. Ordered him what I thought he’d like and then I fell asleep on the sofa before he got home.
> 
> Just feel like I’m racing time away with this but starting to get some cramps just now which worries me AF is coming :(

It’s just so poo haha 
I feel convinced I am then get really annoyed at myself in case it’s not and I’ve got my hopes up! I’m in bed already - had crisps for tea because I was too tired for anything else. The nipple sensitivity/pain is back so just going to try and sleep and hope and pray that tomorrow gives me a line! :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## WannaBMamma7

PerthLady91 said:


> It’s just so poo haha
> I feel convinced I am then get really annoyed at myself in case it’s not and I’ve got my hopes up! I’m in bed already - had crisps for tea because I was too tired for anything else. The nipple sensitivity/pain is back so just going to try and sleep and hope and pray that tomorrow gives me a line! :(

Haha I’m the same... been feeling positive the last few days but the closer I’m getting to AF the more scared I’m getting. It’s like I’m trying to put it off by doing less movements but that will make no difference! 

Got to look after ourselves though :) I’ve had days where I’ve not really wanted to eat as well so I don’t blame you for the crisps in bed haha. I’ve brought myself some digestives for bed. Bye bye any diet I was following :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> I think I have line eyes. Lunchtime test for your viewing pleasure.
> 
> View attachment 1085371

I can see that hon. U do not have line eyes. Eeeeek


BUMP
I see it to hon 


PERTH it may be to ealry yet hon. Ive got it all crossed. 


So ive just done one more test and there is still a line. Not sure if its as dark as earlier tho.

I really hope they get darker over the next few days. I only have 1 Frer left and I really dont want to waist it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

dee when I spoke to the doctor and told her I thought they wudnt take it seriously becuase of my age. She told me to not be so silly and they have 50 year old having babies. 
She is the one that told me to rest during the implantation as well which I thought was mad. 
Im a clean freak and ive not done any of my house work all week ive just been trying to relax as much as possible. 
I do have a long way to go yet tho its such eaely days and the Misscarige rate is so high. 
I dont think i will fully believe it untill I see dark lines.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Suggerhoney said:


> I can see that hon. U do not have line eyes. Eeeeek
> 
> 
> BUMP
> I see it to hon
> 
> 
> PERTH it may be to ealry yet hon. Ive got it all crossed.
> 
> 
> So ive just done one more test and there is still a line. Not sure if its as dark as earlier tho.
> 
> I really hope they get darker over the next few days. I only have 1 Frer left and I really dont want to waist it.
> 
> View attachment 1085408
> 
> 
> View attachment 1085407

Looking great!!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

BFN again today, stopping progesterone and into the next cycle, now to wait for AF to show.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Awwww pinkcupcakes, I'm so sorry hun. Best of luck & :dust: for next cycle! <3


----------



## tdog

PinkCupcakes said:


> BFN again today, stopping progesterone and into the next cycle, now to wait for AF to show.

Awww no I'm so sorry :( sending loads of :dust: your way xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwww pink bless you. I am so sorry. 
:hugs:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

So sorry pink xxx

Still nothing here. I'll test one more time before bed but I don't think it's going to happen today. Maybe tomorrow is the big day. [-o&lt;


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’m sorry pink :(


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Still nothing. Uhg.


----------



## Alligator

Oh I’m so sorry @PinkCupcakes. What a rollercoaster for you. Sending a big hug. 

can’t wait to see tests tomorrow ladies! I’m 4dpo (maybe 5). I need to hold out until at least 8dpo to test hahah! My goal is 10!


----------



## PerthLady91

So sorry @PinkCupcakes 

AFM I am 11dpo today - tested this morning with ICs (2 10miu and 2 25miu) - BFNs still 

boobs look even bigger and fuller today, slight tummy cramps/pains and feel a teeny bit nauseous but I’m hungry. Really struggling to stay hopeful with the constant BFNs


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Aww no @PinkCupcakes . I wish you the best of luck for the next cycle. Fx’d for you! 

AFM 13 dpo. I’m on day 31 of my cycle which is when AF started last month but my app is predicting AF tomorrow. I’m so paranoid it’s going to start every time I go to the bathroom! Still some cramps every now and then and my boobs are sore. I’ve only got a digital clear blue test left so going to wait until Friday to take it if AF hasn’t arrived. Pray for me! Xx


----------



## Nixnax

@PinkCupcakes I'm so sorry hun, that's so unfair. 

@Suggerhoney I still see it


----------



## GemmaG

@PinkCupcakes im so so sorry I know how devastating fertility treatment can be. Be gentle with yourself and keeping everything crossed for your next cycle x


----------



## danniemum2be

I swear theres something there!! I still feel like AF is gonna rear her ugly head today but i swear i See a line. Im 12-13dpo today surely it would be more obvious by now though :shrug:


----------



## WannaBMamma7

danniemum2be said:


> I swear theres something there!! I still feel like AF is gonna rear her ugly head today but i swear i See a line. Im 12-13dpo today surely it would be more obvious by now though :shrug:
> 
> View attachment 1085431
> View attachment 1085432

This is exactly how I feel. Want a very clear positive so going to wait until I’ve official missed my period before testing again! Fx’d for us!


----------



## Deethehippy

JessaBear36 said:


> For 1 any women can become pregnant even well into their there 60s ECT. All depends on your own body. I think there is older ladies too..google...
> I'm with u been getting faint lines on my tests but can't believe it yet,
> Your only what 40 that's noting these days when women finally sit down to ttc..later in life they're lives,,it's more normal now.
> I'm going to be 39 in a few months. Right there with ya.

That’s actually not strictly true. There are some women who have babies when 50 or even 60 but they have usually had fertility treatments and most use donor eggs. To get pregnant naturally over 45 is not easy at all and the statistics are much lower.


danniemum2be said:


> I swear theres something there!! I still feel like AF is gonna rear her ugly head today but i swear i See a line. Im 12-13dpo today surely it would be more obvious by now though :shrug:
> 
> View attachment 1085431
> View attachment 1085432

I can definitely see that. Just depends when implantation took place. Good luck with your next tests!


----------



## GemmaG

danniemum2be said:


> I swear theres something there!! I still feel like AF is gonna rear her ugly head today but i swear i See a line. Im 12-13dpo today surely it would be more obvious by now though :shrug:
> 
> View attachment 1085431
> View attachment 1085432

I can see that clearly maybe test later on morning urine can be awful sometimes x


----------



## Stargirl1993

Temp really dropped again below the cover line 11dpo... I think af will be here tomorrow :-(


----------



## PerthLady91

danniemum2be said:


> I swear theres something there!! I still feel like AF is gonna rear her ugly head today but i swear i See a line. Im 12-13dpo today surely it would be more obvious by now though :shrug:
> 
> View attachment 1085431
> View attachment 1085432

Undoubtedly something there! Fx xx


----------



## PerthLady91

Still BFN. I know people get BFPs after 11dpo but just so difficult to believe it’s going to happen :(


----------



## Stargirl1993

Af just arrived! Gutted but looking forward to a new cycle. good luck to you all who are still waiting for a bfp x


----------



## PerthLady91

Stargirl1993 said:


> Af just arrived! Gutted but looking forward to a new cycle. good luck to you all who are still waiting for a bfp x

So sorry :(


----------



## 3 girlies

Sorry stargirl :hugs:

Bfn for me this morning, not feeling very hopeful anymore :dohh:


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Stargirl1993 said:


> Af just arrived! Gutted but looking forward to a new cycle. good luck to you all who are still waiting for a bfp x

Sorry @Stargirl1993. Just realised you’re the same age as me if that’s your birth year! How long have you been TTC? I feel like I’ll be joining you next month. Even though AF hasn’t yet started... I don’t think I’m pregnant but still holding out hope for now haha.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Dannie - I see that!!

stargirl - noooo! I’m sorry hun :hugs:

3 girlies - aren’t you like 7 DPO?? You’re def not out yet girl!! 

AFM, was up much of the night freaking about testing today. Still haven’t because my 14 month old just woke me to nurse & DH is getting ready for work. He doesn’t know yet that I suspect pregnancy & I don’t want to worry him yet if it’s nothing... I think I got about 3-4 hours of sleep ughhh so tired!! Will post again when I test...


----------



## Stargirl1993

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Sorry @Stargirl1993. Just realised you’re the same age as me if that’s your birth year! How long have you been TTC? I feel like I’ll be joining you next month. Even though AF hasn’t yet started... I don’t think I’m pregnant but still holding out hope for now haha.

hey,Thankyou! I turned 27 on Friday :) I come off the depo July last year had a period in Jan/February ready to try later this year but then I fell pregnant accidentally in June but it ended up in miscarriage end of June At 5weeks+3days due to a ruptured Corpus luteum cyst x but since then I’ve just wanted to try straight away x
Technically this will be my first proper month of trying :) 
good luck! xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry pink :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

Stargirl1993 said:


> Af just arrived! Gutted but looking forward to a new cycle. good luck to you all who are still waiting for a bfp x

I'm so sorry AF arrived :(


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Stargirl1993 said:


> hey,Thankyou! I turned 27 on Friday :) I come off the depo July last year had a period in Jan/February ready to try later this year but then I fell pregnant accidentally in June but it ended up in miscarriage end of June At 5weeks+3days due to a ruptured Corpus luteum cyst x but since then I’ve just wanted to try straight away x
> Technically this will be my first proper month of trying :)
> good luck! xx

Aww no I’m so sorry about the miscarriage. This is our 3rd month trying but I was away for most of O but I got back what we think was the day before so hoping we managed! We’ve got lots of weddings in May and June next year of really close friends so didn’t ideally want to be pregnant but starting to realise that’s the least of my worries! 

I don’t know why I thought TTC would be easier than this.. it’s probably all the soaps I watch where people always get pregnant haha.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’m sorry for the bfns. Star I’m sorry af got you.


----------



## Deethehippy

Sorry AF arrived Stargirl, it’s so hard :hugs:

Still getting lines in the purples although not as dark as my darkest one. Just using them up today to see how bad they are and get rid of them!
No AF yet on CD32...I’ve had 2 cycles in the last year that I got to CD33 though and had a temp drop this morning so sure she is imminent.

I hope you don’t all think I am just a crazy old woman. I realise I’m not pregnant but obviously getting lines on these tests and those dark ones that one time on the One Step does send you a bit crazy with your thoughts.

Best wishes to everyone :flower:


----------



## danniemum2be

Knew it was too good to be true. AF has arrived, heartbroken. Think im going to take a break over the next cycle its getting too much. Good luck to you all really praying for some BFP’s for you all xxxxx


----------



## PerthLady91

danniemum2be said:


> Knew it was too good to be true. AF has arrived, heartbroken. Think im going to take a break over the next cycle its getting too much. Good luck to you all really praying for some BFP’s for you all xxxxx

So sorry! 

we are thinking if it doesn’t happen next month we think we might try again next month but with no apps, opks, forum or early testing! That’s how we got our DS and D.D. as didn’t know about all this before!


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Deethehippy said:


> Sorry AF arrived Stargirl, it’s so hard :hugs:
> 
> Still getting lines in the purples although not as dark as my darkest one. Just using them up today to see how bad they are and get rid of them!
> No AF yet on CD32...I’ve had 2 cycles in the last year that I got to CD33 though and had a temp drop this morning so sure she is imminent.
> 
> I hope you don’t all think I am just a crazy old woman. I realise I’m not pregnant but obviously getting lines on these tests and those dark ones that one time on the One Step does send you a bit crazy with your thoughts.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone :flower:
> 
> View attachment 1085449

Don’t be silly Dee. We don’t think that at all! You can have kids at whatever age! I feel silly doing this for the first time and having no idea about half of it when so many of you all have previous experience! 

So sorry @danniemum2be. Got my fx’d for you going forward!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

So tired today. My PMA is waning quick. 

9dpo. 

I don't even know what I'm seeing. I swear I saw something in person but now I don't know.


----------



## PerthLady91

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> So tired today. My PMA is waning quick.
> 
> 9dpo.
> 
> I don't even know what I'm seeing. I swear I saw something in person but now I don't know.
> 
> View attachment 1085450

I can’t see anything on the photo or on PregnancyTestChecker app but keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Alligator

@Stargirl1993 im sorry girl! 

@MrS. MaBrEy i don’t see anything but my phone sucks sometimes! Fx. 9dpo is still early! 

@Deethehippy no one thinks you’re crazy! I hope you can have some closure for this rollercoaster cycle soon. 

5/6dpo today and (tmi) feel like I may have a yeast infection. Ugh. So uncomfortable!


----------



## salamander91

Sorry for all the bfn's and af's :hugs: 

Congratulations to those with bfps! :happydance: 

CD72 today and still no clue if I've ovulated or not :shrug: it's my birthday today so AF better not come lol


----------



## PerthLady91

I’m so tired today! Also I normally pee when I get up, once or twice through the day and then at night! Yesterday I swear o went for a pee like 10 times and today I have already gone 5 times and it’s only just 2pm.

nose literally hasn’t stopped running today and I’ve sneezed about 25 times! 

2pm is an ok time to call it a day and just go to bed right?? Haha


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

So.... My husband can see this one. It's super there in person!!!


----------



## PerthLady91

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> So.... My husband can see this one. It's super there in person!!!
> 
> View attachment 1085460

I think I can see it on the photo but 100% on the checker app I can see something with altered contrast! Fx for you xx


----------



## WannaBMamma7

PerthLady91 said:


> I’m so tired today! Also I normally pee when I get up, once or twice through the day and then at night! Yesterday I swear o went for a pee like 10 times and today I have already gone 5 times and it’s only just 2pm.
> 
> nose literally hasn’t stopped running today and I’ve sneezed about 25 times!
> 
> 2pm is an ok time to call it a day and just go to bed right?? Haha

Haha Perth... go get in bed! I just wanna sleep the time away so I can find out one way or the other!


----------



## Deethehippy

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> So.... My husband can see this one. It's super there in person!!!
> 
> View attachment 1085460

That's great if you can both see it. Something catches my eye. Can't wait to see tomorrows test.


----------



## PerthLady91

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Haha Perth... go get in bed! I just wanna sleep the time away so I can find out one way or the other!

Laying on the sofa to see if I can nap- childminding kid has just gone home, my own two are upstairs playing and hubby is working from home in our bedroom so sofa is my option haha


----------



## Deethehippy

AF is here. I knew she was coming.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Oh Dee I'm so sorry.


----------



## PerthLady91

Deethehippy said:


> AF is here. I knew she was coming.

So sorry Dee :( xx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Dee - not at all! I’d be going crazy with those stupid tests too, your age has NOTHING to do with that! And I’m close to your age too - 36 here. :flower:


Dannie - noooo! :hugs: sorry hun! 


Mrs. Ma - I think I see something! 


Alligator - ugh!!! So uncomfortable! Feel better soon! 


Salamander - that’s so frustrating! Happy Birthday!!!! Hope the :witch: stays away for you! 


Perth - absolutely - go to bed :haha:


AFM... I got another shadow kinda line. Maybe an evap? Idk that I’d call it a positive... yet. Looking back at my FF app, I’m now questioning when I O’d (since I wasn’t tracking with OPKs). If I O’d late, I could actually be only 9 DPO.


----------



## 3 girlies

Bellarosa I see that really clear I think bfp for sure

So sorry dee those tests are seriously crap!


----------



## Deethehippy

Bellarosa - Thank you and I can see that line! Have everything crossed for you.


----------



## jellybeanxx

Dee and Pink I’m so sorry, I was so hopefully for you both! Wishing you so much luck in the next cycle. Hang on in there!

Salamander happy birthday! Hope it’s a good day and AF stays away! I completely understand the frustration and uncertainty of long cycles. I had a 4 month one the cycle before my BFP and I thought I was going to go completely mad by the end of it!


----------



## Nixnax

So sorry to everyone AF got. Its really not fair. Biggest hugs


----------



## PerthLady91

I think AF just arrived!! :( red tinge on the toilet paper, checked internally and two deep red clots. Tests were BFN this morning so makes sense that AF arrived. Absolutely gutted. :(


----------



## Alligator

Oh no! I’m sorry for everyone AF got. So unfair. I hope to see you guys on the August board. TTC messes with your mind! 

@MrS. MaBrEy i think I see something!!! If hubby sees it that’s a great sign. Do you have a FRER to confirm? I’ve not been loving them lately BUT if you get a line on a cheapy I think one would come up on FRER.

feeling some sore boobs this am again. I know it’s early to feel many symptoms (5/6dpo) and I don’t know if it’s just wishful thinking but for some reason I feel pregnant. Just a feeling I have. I’m probably wrong hahah! But just a gut feeling.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Awwww Perth, noooo! So sorry hun :hug:


----------



## 3 girlies

Alligator I feel so pregnant too but I dont want to look like an idiot in a weeks time :dohh: boobs are so sore & I just feel different :shrug:


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Oh @Deethehippy and @PerthLady91, I’m so sorry! I don’t think I’m far behind you... getting that familiar smell when I go to the bathroom which makes me think AF is so close and back pains have properly arrived.

Best of luck for the next cycle xx


----------



## salamander91

So sorry Dee and Perth! Fx for next cycle xxx


----------



## tdog

So sorry Dee and Perth stupid witch :( I have everything crossed for your next cycle xx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Peed on my last frer last night. I have some in my grocery order for this afternoon! Will check back in when I see how it comes out.


----------



## Alligator

Ahh can’t wait for the test @MrS. MaBrEy 

@3 girlies im glad it’s not just me! I feel the same, don’t want to look like a dummy and feel embarrassed and like I can’t trust myself. But I just have this gut feeling. Can’t shake it!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Deethehippy said:


> AF is here. I knew she was coming.

I'm so sorry Dee :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

@PerthLady91 so sorry AF arrived :(


----------



## Pnutsprincess

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Not sure if it’s line eye or if there’s a really faint line there! Hard to take a photo. I’m 11dpo now and feel like I’ve got all my normal AF symptoms but the cramps have been coming and going for 4 days now.
> 
> 
> That is positive. Congrats. I hope it sticks
> 
> I don’t really know how best to take tests. Can anyone help? I drink a lot of water so should I hold off for so long before and what time is best for a FRER?
> 
> View attachment 1085226


----------



## Pnutsprincess

LuvallmyH said:


> So ladies... I am afraid to even post this. 7dpo later afternoon with a good hold.
> View attachment 1085268
> View attachment 1085269
> View attachment 1085270
> View attachment 1085271
> View attachment 1085272
> 
> 
> I am terrified! I am in shock! I pray this is a healthy, sticky bean!

Congrats


----------



## Hevalouaddict

So sorry to all the ladies who have been caught by the witch. 

afm AF is due on Sunday. I haven’t tested again. I’m waiting until Saturday (I’m turning 31) I’ve had waves of nausea and my heartburn has been terrible but that’s all.

I’m getting to the point of giving up. We’ve been trying for 6 years with nothing considering my previous pregnancies were quick (23 month gap between my 3. 12 months I was breast feeding then 4 months later I was pregnant again)


----------



## Alligator

I’m sorry @Hevalouaddict. TTC is so challenging. I hope your BFP is around the corner this weekend!


----------



## GemmaG

Deethehippy said:


> AF is here. I knew she was coming.

So sorry Dee x


----------



## PerthLady91

I feel so gutted. I just want to cry! Having myself a super large gin and a crazy hot bath tonight! I’m so gutted. It was the tiniest smudge of pink on the toilet paper but when I checked inside and there were clots - I knew it must be AF. Apparently clots are unlikely with implantation bleeding so it must be AF. I was 11-12dpo. So gutted


----------



## Bevziibubble

PerthLady91 said:


> I feel so gutted. I just want to cry! Having myself a super large gin and a crazy hot bath tonight! I’m so gutted. It was the tiniest smudge of pink on the toilet paper but when I checked inside and there were clots - I knew it must be AF. Apparently clots are unlikely with implantation bleeding so it must be AF. I was 11-12dpo. So gutted

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

PerthLady91 said:


> I feel so gutted. I just want to cry! Having myself a super large gin and a crazy hot bath tonight! I’m so gutted. It was the tiniest smudge of pink on the toilet paper but when I checked inside and there were clots - I knew it must be AF. Apparently clots are unlikely with implantation bleeding so it must be AF. I was 11-12dpo. So gutted

I'm so sorry. I am feeling the same. Be kind to yourself and have a little treat xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## kksy9b

I've been off for a bit but wanted to give big hugs to those that AF has gotten :hugs: :hugs: praying next month is your month

Loving all of the BFPs at the end of the month!! Congratulations!!


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Bought some cheap pregnancy tests in home bargains after work called Accu News and I can definitely see a line. Not getting my hopes up though cos I’m not sure I can trust it! Off to google reviews now! 

It was weird cos the whole strip went pink and the control went really dark pink and then the test bit went back to white and gradually developed.

I’m still sure AF is on the way so this has just confused me more!


----------



## 3 girlies

Looks good, clear line fingers crossed x


----------



## Bevziibubble

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Bought some cheap pregnancy tests in home bargains after work called Accu News and I can definitely see a line. Not getting my hopes up though cos I’m not sure I can trust it! Off to google reviews now!
> 
> It was weird cos the whole strip went pink and the control went really dark pink and then the test bit went back to white and gradually developed.
> 
> I’m still sure AF is on the way so this has just confused me more!
> 
> View attachment 1085479

Wow, that certainly looks like a BFP!!


----------



## tdog

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Bought some cheap pregnancy tests in home bargains after work called Accu News and I can definitely see a line. Not getting my hopes up though cos I’m not sure I can trust it! Off to google reviews now!
> 
> It was weird cos the whole strip went pink and the control went really dark pink and then the test bit went back to white and gradually developed.
> 
> I’m still sure AF is on the way so this has just confused me more!
> 
> View attachment 1085479

I definitely see that fx'd for you xx


----------



## sweetchut

I knew I'd start testing early. BFNs so far. 

Feel like I'm out but I know that may not be true. +/- 11DPO today.


----------



## Deethehippy

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Bought some cheap pregnancy tests in home bargains after work called Accu News and I can definitely see a line. Not getting my hopes up though cos I’m not sure I can trust it! Off to google reviews now!
> 
> It was weird cos the whole strip went pink and the control went really dark pink and then the test bit went back to white and gradually developed.
> 
> I’m still sure AF is on the way so this has just confused me more!
> 
> View attachment 1085479

I don't want to put a downer on it but that looks exactly like my dreaded purple tests but with a pink handle. I really hope I am wrong though and then that would be a great BFP! Everything crossed for you x


----------



## Bevziibubble

sweetchut said:


> I knew I'd start testing early. BFNs so far.
> 
> Feel like I'm out but I know that may not be true. +/- 11DPO today.

There's still chance yet :dust:


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Deethehippy said:


> I don't want to put a downer on it but that looks exactly like my dreaded purple tests but with a pink handle. I really hope I am wrong though and then that would be a great BFP! Everything crossed for you x

Thanks Dee. It’s your purple tests that are stopping me getting my hopes up. So horrible that they can sell tests like that. Let’s see what happens cos I can’t find much about them online.


----------



## doggylover

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Bought some cheap pregnancy tests in home bargains after work called Accu News and I can definitely see a line. Not getting my hopes up though cos I’m not sure I can trust it! Off to google reviews now!
> 
> It was weird cos the whole strip went pink and the control went really dark pink and then the test bit went back to white and gradually developed.
> 
> I’m still sure AF is on the way so this has just confused me more!
> 
> View attachment 1085479

That’s so clear! Hopefully it’s your :bfp:


----------



## Deethehippy

Well it is a different colour and so maybe they just very look similar? I really hope you get more lovely lines soon and AF stays away. xx

EDIT - I looked again and the window is a different shape, I shouldn't have said anything before, I'm sorry. I think this could be your BFP then


----------



## Alligator

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Bought some cheap pregnancy tests in home bargains after work called Accu News and I can definitely see a line. Not getting my hopes up though cos I’m not sure I can trust it! Off to google reviews now!
> 
> It was weird cos the whole strip went pink and the control went really dark pink and then the test bit went back to white and gradually developed.
> 
> I’m still sure AF is on the way so this has just confused me more!
> 
> View attachment 1085479

That looks positive to me!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

It's so faint you guys. I'm not positive my eyes aren't playing tricks. Two strip tests with definite positives... I thought it would be clear here. I guess we'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies. 
Im really worried. My lines seem fainter today. But I did do CB and a faint blue line came up. 
Darker than the line I had in April but still very faint.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> It's so faint you guys. I'm not positive my eyes aren't playing tricks. Two strip tests with definite positives... I thought it would be clear here. I guess we'll see what happens tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1085489

I see that hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> So.... My husband can see this one. It's super there in person!!!
> 
> View attachment 1085460

Yes I see that to. 
Yay hon good luck


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Maybe this one is better


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> Maybe this one is better
> 
> View attachment 1085493


I can see something faint hon. Oh my gosh i really hope this is it for u hon its been a long time coming [-o&lt;


----------



## Deethehippy

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> Maybe this one is better
> 
> View attachment 1085493

I can see something on your first picture of the FRER and if you had the other lines it's looking good.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

So I did a water test on my strips in a panic and the water test is clearly negative. My strip with urine is even more positive than this morning! Same batch #, so rules out faulty strips. Must just be really sensitive tests. 

Water test has skin behind it. Urine has white.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies.
> Im really worried. My lines seem fainter today. But I did do CB and a faint blue line came up.
> Darker than the line I had in April but still very faint.
> View attachment 1085490
> View attachment 1085491
> View attachment 1085492

I can definitely see it on the clear blue!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> I can definitely see it on the clear blue!


Thanks hon. I see it on ures to. 
I really hope this is it u have waited so long hon and u so deserve this. 
Keeping u all in my prayers


----------



## Alligator

@Suggerhoney i see lines on all those tests!!! Ahh I’m so hopeful for you! 

@MrS. MaBrEy i see it!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Alligator said:


> @Suggerhoney i see lines on all those tests!!! Ahh I’m so hopeful for you!
> 
> @MrS. MaBrEy i see it!


Thanks hon. Temp went down today but not below cover. I still have no symptoms. 
Im just praying this one is exrta stcky and will be healthy [-o&lt;


----------



## Bump288

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> It's so faint you guys. I'm not positive my eyes aren't playing tricks. Two strip tests with definite positives... I thought it would be clear here. I guess we'll see what happens tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1085489

I’m seeing something


----------



## Bump288

Well I took another frer this morning and getting the same really light line. Curious if it’s just a shadow or something ... :/ won’t be testing again until day of missed period . Only 10 dpo today . Will update you guys when I test


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bump288 said:


> Well I took another frer this morning and getting the same really light line. Curious if it’s just a shadow or something ... :/ won’t be testing again until day of missed period . Only 10 dpo today . Will update you guys when I test

Good luck hon. Its horrible waiting for these tests to darken. 
Praying all our lines get darker and darker and for all the little beanies to be healthy [-o&lt;


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Deethehippy said:


> Well it is a different colour and so maybe they just very look similar? I really hope you get more lovely lines soon and AF stays away. xx
> 
> EDIT - I looked again and the window is a different shape, I shouldn't have said anything before, I'm sorry. I think this could be your BFP then :)

@Deethehippy dont worry, I appreciate your honesty either way. Trying to stay calm for now but keeping my fx’d. 
I hope you’ve treated yourself after today x


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@MrS. MaBrEy I see it! So exciting \\:D/


----------



## Alligator

So excited for test updates in the morning tomorrow! 

I had some stabby/tingly boob pain which is just like what happened when I was pregnant with my daughter! Fx!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney and @MrS. MaBrEy I see lines on both of yours!


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Still no AF and today is the day my app had predicted but I’m getting on and off cramps but I don’t know if that’s due to constipation. Sorry if TMI!
I kept waking up in the night thinking AF had come but still nothing. 

I’m 14dpo and day 32 of my cycle. I have had 35 day cycles before and as the tests haven’t been very strong I don’t want to take a digital test for a few more days as I’m not sure it will show.


----------



## Nixnax

I see lines on all of those tests ladies. Wishing you all darker lines


----------



## Deethehippy

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Still no AF and today is the day my app had predicted but I’m getting on and off cramps but I don’t know if that’s due to constipation. Sorry if TMI!
> I kept waking up in the night thinking AF had come but still nothing.
> 
> I’m 14dpo and day 32 of my cycle. I have had 35 day cycles before and as the tests haven’t been very strong I don’t want to take a digital test for a few more days as I’m not sure it will show.

Good luck to you, it’s a great sign the AF hasn’t arrived x


----------



## 3 girlies

How is everyone today? 

I had a rubbish night sleep, boobs hurt so much I am hoping it doesnt mean a bad af as last month was 3 days & that never happens! Had my medication review yesterday. Still keeping me on 100mg of clexane as my brain clot was so extensive. It does give me a bit of peace of mind knowing it shouldn't happen again though.

Cant test today unless my tests come, I refuse to buy shop ones this month as they are so expensive to see a bfn on :haha:


----------



## Suggerhoney

My temp has dropped and tests today are lighter some almost negative. 
I have zero symptoms. 
I dont want to use my last CB or Frer the strip tests shud be darker by now. There fainter so im guessing this is another chemical. 
Absolutely heartbroken:cry:


----------



## Bevziibubble

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Still no AF and today is the day my app had predicted but I’m getting on and off cramps but I don’t know if that’s due to constipation. Sorry if TMI!
> I kept waking up in the night thinking AF had come but still nothing.
> 
> I’m 14dpo and day 32 of my cycle. I have had 35 day cycles before and as the tests haven’t been very strong I don’t want to take a digital test for a few more days as I’m not sure it will show.

Fingers crossed for testing x


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> How is everyone today?
> 
> I had a rubbish night sleep, boobs hurt so much I am hoping it doesnt mean a bad af as last month was 3 days & that never happens! Had my medication review yesterday. Still keeping me on 100mg of clexane as my brain clot was so extensive. It does give me a bit of peace of mind knowing it shouldn't happen again though.
> 
> Cant test today unless my tests come, I refuse to buy shop ones this month as they are so expensive to see a bfn on :haha:

What is the story with your brain clot? That sounds so so scary and I'm glad that you are now ok and on meds to help prevent something like that again. 

Sugger - I'm so so sorry hun, I am really devastated for you :hugs::hugs:
I hope so much that somehow it isn't a chemical. It's just not fair.


----------



## 3 girlies

Dee I had a cvst which is a blood clot in the bottom of my brain, it stopped the blood flowing out & the pressure caused my brain to bleed & swell, I seizured & the air ambulance intubated me & took me to hospital. I was then transferred on life support to a head injury hospital & they treated me until I was well enough to come home. I've had 9 lumbar punctures to relieve the pressure in my brain & that's caused issues with my spine (it leaks fluid onto my nerves so I am on cocodamol) but i am so lucky to be alive so these are annoying little things in the whole scheme of it all. I cannot work & my memory is bad, I cannot stand loud noises & little things stress me out where as I was pretty chilled out before. My husband divorced me as he said I wasnt the same person anymore. We had been married for 17 years. I am now with someone new :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

It's darker this morning!!! No doubts! (Hate that it flips my picture lol)


----------



## Deethehippy

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> It's darker this morning!!! No doubts! (Hate that it flips my picture lol)
> 
> View attachment 1085538

Yay! Can clearly see that. Congratulations.


----------



## Deethehippy

3 girlies said:


> Dee I had a cvst which is a blood clot in the bottom of my brain, it stopped the blood flowing out & the pressure caused my brain to bleed & swell, I seizured & the air ambulance intubated me & took me to hospital. I was then transferred on life support to a head injury hospital & they treated me until I was well enough to come home. I've had 9 lumbar punctures to relieve the pressure in my brain & that's caused issues with my spine (it leaks fluid onto my nerves so I am on cocodamol) but i am so lucky to be alive so these are annoying little things in the whole scheme of it all. I cannot work & my memory is bad, I cannot stand loud noises & little things stress me out where as I was pretty chilled out before. My husband divorced me as he said I wasnt the same person anymore. We had been married for 17 years. I am now with someone new :)

Oh my gosh, what a story and what a hard time for you. I am so glad you are ok but I'm sorry that you have been left with such difficulties. 
I have a migraine condition that causes off balance which I've had to some degree for 10 years..nothing like what you have of course but I can relate to brain fog and struggling with loud noises and being off balance etc. Sometimes I say the wrong words when it is bad.
A husband who can't support you through everything isn't worth having, I'm glad you found someone new :hugs::hugs:


----------



## tdog

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> It's darker this morning!!! No doubts! (Hate that it flips my picture lol)
> 
> View attachment 1085538

Yey can see that without zooming :) xx


----------



## 3 girlies

Wow that test is really clear for a cheapie. Are you going to do any other ones? Mainly for my viewing pleasure as I love this bit lol


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

I just can't believe it! I'm trying my best to wait for Sunday for a digital. DH is afraid to get excited. He doesn't handle loss well and he's afraid we'll lose them when my period is due. 

I don't really feel that way though. With my previous MCs I've tested positive later (12dpo vs 9-10). This time matches the timelines for the boys and I just have a gut feeling it's going to all be fine.


----------



## 3 girlies

I knew deep down when I had a mc that it would happen even though my tests went dark & got a positive digi etc just in my heart I knew it wasnt going to end well. My tests didnt come, ughh so annoying lol. Was tempted to go to morrisons to get some but I will decide when I'm in there at half 3, i will try to remain strong haha!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

3 girlies said:


> Wow that test is really clear for a cheapie. Are you going to do any other ones? Mainly for my viewing pleasure as I love this bit lol

I have FRERs but they were really faint yesterday... These are darker. That's why I did the water test like a crazy person... Like how could the cheapy be darker than the FR?!

So anyway... For your viewing pleasure...today's FRER lol


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I see something on the Frer @MrS. MaBrEy. So exciting!!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I see something on the Frer @MrS. MaBrEy. So exciting!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something!


----------



## Alligator

Yay @MrS. MaBrEy i see something in the cheapie and On the FRER! Congrats!! 

@Suggerhoney im so sorry. You’re not out until af shows. But I know it’s devastating to see lines, then not see lines. Hugs. 

6/7dpo today. The weird breast tinglyness I had yesterday subsided. I hope it comes back haha! That is usual a sign of pregnancy for me! Could just be normal fluctuations. Otherwise it’s only 6:30am here so a bit early to report anything else. I didn’t POAS with fmu so I consider that a success as I try to make it to 8dpo! I will attach my chart for those interested! My temp rose a bit again this am but I didn’t sleep amazing!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

That's a nice chart alligator! Can't wait to see what happens. When will you test?


----------



## Alligator

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> That's a nice chart alligator! Can't wait to see what happens. When will you test?

Thank you! I wish it didn’t give me the dotted crosshairs but I know it’s because I had watery Cm the day after a temp rise. But I think O was on cd13 not cd12. So I’m either 6 or 7dpo! I want to test at 8dpo so I hope to wait until Saturday but I may cave tomorrow lol! 

feeling a little bit less sure this morning (still deep down feel positive though?) so hoping my breast pain comes back as that reassures me! It’s early though.


----------



## 3 girlies

Deffo see something on the frer. I didnt think they were very good for me when I was pregnant in march. They barely had a line when the digi said 1-2 but so many people swear by them. 

I dont feel quite as confident now :( really crampy & just feel like af is going to be really hell in a few days :cry: I think after this cycle I will have a break it's actually driving me a bit crazy.


----------



## kksy9b

@MrS. MaBrEy so excited for you in these next few days to watch that line get darker and darker!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## kksy9b

@Suggerhoney :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies. Im in absolute bits totaly heart broken. 

Maybe i do have something wrong with me. 
It seems i can get pregnant but i just can't keep them. 

Now I've just got to wait for the bleeding. 
Maybe we shud stop trying for a bit, i honestly do not know what to do. 
Age isn't on my side but i can't keep going through this over and over


----------



## PerthLady91

I’m still pretty sure AF is here but not certain... it was pink tinge on the toilet paper yesterday, checked inside and there were two wee dark red clots - only tiny pink tinge since then and the past two pees I went for there’s nothing. If I check inside - nothing! 
My AF generally starts slot with some spotting but I don’t think it usually stops like this. Yesterday was 12dpo so could be implantation bleeding... 

If it hasn’t picked up, I’ll do a FRER tomorrow morning with FMU. Not hugely hopeful but I guess there’s a chance still. 

So sorry @Suggerhoney :(


----------



## Nixnax

@Suggerhoney oh bless you hun. Biggest hugs

Well it looks like I'm gearing up for an early ovulation. Opks are getting strong. I think ill ovulate CD9 or CD10. I'm CD8 today.


----------



## sweetchut

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks ladies. Im in absolute bits totaly heart broken.
> 
> Maybe i do have something wrong with me.
> It seems i can get pregnant but i just can't keep them.
> 
> Now I've just got to wait for the bleeding.
> Maybe we shud stop trying for a bit, i honestly do not know what to do.
> Age isn't on my side but i can't keep going through this over and over

It will happen for you again soon enough. I get the frustration. I’ve never been pregnant and we’ve been trying for two years. OH has immotile swimmers. 

Big hug. :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

Nixnax said:


> @Suggerhoney oh bless you hun. Biggest hugs
> 
> Well it looks like I'm gearing up for an early ovulation. Opks are getting strong. I think ill ovulate CD9 or CD10. I'm CD8 today.

Ooh good luck! I hope you catch that eggy.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Go make a baby nixnax! :sex::spermy::dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck NixNax :spermy::spermy::dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck @Nixnax!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

sweetchut said:


> It will happen for you again soon enough. I get the frustration. I’ve never been pregnant and we’ve been trying for two years. OH has immotile swimmers.
> 
> Big hug. :hugs:

Thank u hon. 
Im so sorry u have been trying for so long. Really hope u get ure much deserved baby very soon


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Took another test this morning and it’s definitely darker! Definitely got my hopes up now especially with AF being over a day late now. 
Going to do a digital clear blue test tomorrow to show my boyfriend! Need to make up a valid excuse not to drink tonight so I can hopefully surprise him in the morning.

Still can’t believe it! I really didn’t feel pregnant and I thought it was just standard AF symptoms.


----------



## tdog

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Took another test this morning and it’s definitely darker! Definitely got my hopes up now especially with AF being over a day late now.
> Going to do a digital clear blue test tomorrow to show my boyfriend! Need to make up a valid excuse not to drink tonight so I can hopefully surprise him in the morning.
> 
> Still can’t believe it! I really didn’t feel pregnant and I thought it was just standard AF symptoms.
> 
> View attachment 1085585

Oh that is definitely darker :) can't wait to see digi :wohoo: just say your not feeling to goot to drink tonight :shrug: xx


----------



## Deethehippy

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Took another test this morning and it’s definitely darker! Definitely got my hopes up now especially with AF being over a day late now.
> Going to do a digital clear blue test tomorrow to show my boyfriend! Need to make up a valid excuse not to drink tonight so I can hopefully surprise him in the morning.
> 
> Still can’t believe it! I really didn’t feel pregnant and I thought it was just standard AF symptoms.
> 
> View attachment 1085585

That’s awesome news.. congratulations!


----------



## Bevziibubble

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Took another test this morning and it’s definitely darker! Definitely got my hopes up now especially with AF being over a day late now.
> Going to do a digital clear blue test tomorrow to show my boyfriend! Need to make up a valid excuse not to drink tonight so I can hopefully surprise him in the morning.
> 
> Still can’t believe it! I really didn’t feel pregnant and I thought it was just standard AF symptoms.
> 
> View attachment 1085585

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Thanks everyone! I really can’t believe it. I guess my calendar predicted ovulation pretty well because I was away until the day before so we thought we were going to miss it. It means my boyfriend will be really surprised too although he must have worked it out by now with AF now being here haha. 

good luck to anyone else still waiting to test! Xx


----------



## 3 girlies

Oh wow that's so clear congrats


----------



## Nixnax

Biggest congrats xx


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Think I’m out, 13dpo and completely white. I keep thinking I can see a shadow but my eyes are not focusing properly this morning


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Feeling good that things are progressing normally. I'm going to pick up a Digi at some point soon. I wanted to wait until Monday so that it doesn't give me a false negative. Also I ordered an announcement onesie and I want to take a photo with it and the test to tell people.

Check out that clear blue line!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Haven’t updated in a bit. My tests have been a little up & down. I was testing too much! Anyway, 11dpo smu. I can’t test with fmu anymore. It was terrible and stressing me out!


----------



## 3 girlies

Congrats ladies they are looking good


----------



## LuvallmyH

To compare here are the ic’s


----------



## Alligator

Ahh loving these BFP this morning! Congrats ladies! 

@Hevalouaddict im sorry! It’s not too late yet, but I know how you feel to get late in the cycle with no positive tests. Hugs. 

7/8 dpo and I caved and did an ic this am hahah! Of course it was bfn! Way too early. I didn’t get a positive with my daughter on an ic until like 12 or 13dpo (FRER late in the day, and super faint, at 10dpo). I think I’m probably only 7dpo (maybe 7.5 lol) so it’s definitely too early but I have no control!)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

LuvallmyH said:


> Haven’t updated in a bit. My tests have been a little up & down. I was testing too much! Anyway, 11dpo smu. I can’t test with fmu anymore. It was terrible and stressing me out!
> View attachment 1085600

My SMUs are way darker than FMUs. I plan for it in my mind. It's so stressful, especially with losses. IDK what's worse...the tww...or the wait from the positive test to find out if it's going to be a loss again. So tough.


----------



## Lightning7

Hi Ladies, 

I am so so sorry for disappearing this month and not keeping the front page updated. The chemical/miscarriage hit me pretty hard and I have been trying to focus on other things. It is late now and I haven't even read all the posts haha but I'll endeavor to pop in and read them and update front page for you ever so patient ladies tomorrow! :rofl:

I just wanted to stop by and say a huge congratulations to all those who got their BFP this month and I'm sorry to all those who got AF or had chemicals <3

I am currently 7dpo, temps have been all over the place and I have another cold which is annoying! I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MrsKatie

Congratulations on the bfps!!

@MrS. MaBrEy wow, beautiful lines!

@WannaBMamma7 woohoo! 

@LuvallmyH gorgeous frer!

@Nixnax, good luck this month!

@sweetchut I’m so sorry You’ve been trying so long, that must take such a toll on you. I really hope you get your bfp very soon.

@Deethehippy so so sorry AF came, those tests were so cruel.

@Suggerhoney huge hugs sweetie.

@Alligator yay it’s almost testing time!!


----------



## MrsKatie

@Lightning7 I am so sorry. My miscarriage totally ruined me for a while. It was scary. Glad you’re back and good luck honey.


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Omg omg omg I actually can’t believe it. Digi test makes it feel so real. Boyfriend is gonna be home from work soon and I can wait to tell him! 

Thank you everyone for your support and wishes. Even though I only joined this month I’ve been reading all the previous months to keep me sane. 

This is my first so I actually have no idea what comes next. Google is going to be my best friend tonight as I’ve not looked into anything as I didn’t want to get ahead of myself haha. Any tips appreciated. I live in the UK if that matters.


----------



## 3 girlies

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Omg omg omg I actually can’t believe it. Digi test makes it feel so real. Boyfriend is gonna be home from work soon and I can wait to tell him!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and wishes. Even though I only joined this month I’ve been reading all the previous months to keep me sane.
> 
> This is my first so I actually have no idea what comes next. Google is going to be my best friend tonight as I’ve not looked into anything as I didn’t want to get ahead of myself haha. Any tips appreciated. I live in the UK if that matters.
> 
> View attachment 1085610

Congratulations! Are you taking folic acid?


----------



## Alligator

Yay!! @WannaBMamma7 congrats! Love that digital. 

the perils of testing early mean so much more waiting for lines or for lines to darken. 

I forgot - I had a weird dream last night. That I got to ‘revisit’ when my daughter was a tiny baby. She was in a big bed/stroller type thing with a bunch of other newborns and she had spat up a bit (she was a very pukey baby lol) I got emotional and got to pick her up and hold her and just cry that I got to see her so wee again! I hope that’s a sign!!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Yay for a bfp digi!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations, love the digi :)
Normally you see the GP in the UK when you are ready (in the next few weeks) and they book you an appointment to meet your midwife around 8 weeks I think although I last did it 8 years ago so could have changed! 
How exciting...I’m so happy for you :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines @LuvallmyH! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Omg omg omg I actually can’t believe it. Digi test makes it feel so real. Boyfriend is gonna be home from work soon and I can wait to tell him!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and wishes. Even though I only joined this month I’ve been reading all the previous months to keep me sane.
> 
> This is my first so I actually have no idea what comes next. Google is going to be my best friend tonight as I’ve not looked into anything as I didn’t want to get ahead of myself haha. Any tips appreciated. I live in the UK if that matters.
> 
> View attachment 1085610

. 
Congratulations on the digi! :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> Feeling good that things are progressing normally. I'm going to pick up a Digi at some point soon. I wanted to wait until Monday so that it doesn't give me a false negative. Also I ordered an announcement onesie and I want to take a photo with it and the test to tell people.
> 
> Check out that clear blue line!
> 
> View attachment 1085589

:happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

Its changed in essex now you refer yourself online to the midwife. I did it quite early on but they say by about 8/9 weeks so they can book you in for booking in appointment & scan x


----------



## MrsKatie

@WannaBMamma7 yay!! Just start with some good prenatal vitamins (look for folate or Methylfolate for the folic acid component) and make your first appointment (mine wasn’t until 10 weeks with my first baby). Congratulations again!


----------



## MrsKatie

AFM, CD14 today and Have had tons of ewcm From cd10. especially yesterday. Have managed some time with my man so here’s hoping. I think with all the ewcm and other signs (crazy high libido for example, but then again that’s my norm anyway...) i bet i am ovulating, like, today. The last few cycles I’ve ovulated around cd18 so that’s an improvement. But didn’t bring any OPKs on this trip so can’t be sure. It’s nice not to even have them, though. I’m glad I left the tests at home (though I’m sure I’ll change my tune in a week or so when I’m itching to pee on a hpt...!)


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Thank you so much everyone. I will get some prenatal vitamins ASAP and will get midwife appointment booked in :) 

Good luck @MrsKatie!


----------



## Deethehippy

My AF is being really weird - CD3 today and hardly no bleeding at all and all I do have is when I wipe and it's brown/pink. This is very unusual for me, my AF's can start a bit slowly sometimes but are usually very heavy (in fact heavy AF's, anaemia and fibroids is what I've been under the doctors for) Didn't have my usual 3 day migraine beforehand either although I did have a bad head during the TWW. Does anyone know why this could be? Maybe I've just spoken too soon and tonight it will ramp up. Just want it to get going and then get gone!


----------



## WannaBMamma7

For everyone else’s reference. These are all the tests I took. They are 9DPO, 12DPO, 14DPO and 15 DPO. My cycle is usually 30 days. 

The only symptoms I’ve had is sore boobs 9DPO. Nipples haven’t been sensitive at all. I’ve gotten bad skin and spots like my period is coming but the main give away was that I got cramps earlier than usual at 8DPO that kept coming and going. I usually only get them a few days before AF.


----------



## 3 girlies

WannaBMamma7 said:


> For everyone else’s reference. These are all the tests I took. They are 9DPO, 12DPO, 14DPO and 15 DPO. My cycle is usually 30 days.
> 
> The only symptoms I’ve had is sore boobs 9DPO. Nipples haven’t been sensitive at all. I’ve gotten bad skin and spots like my period is coming but the main give away was that I got cramps earlier than usual at 8DPO that kept coming and going. I usually only get them a few days before AF.
> 
> View attachment 1085614

I have cramps so I'm hoping that's a good sign for me I'm 9dpo


----------



## Alligator

MrsKatie said:


> AFM, CD14 today and Have had tons of ewcm From cd10. especially yesterday. Have managed some time with my man so here’s hoping. I think with all the ewcm and other signs (crazy high libido for example, but then again that’s my norm anyway...) i bet i am ovulating, like, today. The last few cycles I’ve ovulated around cd18 so that’s an improvement. But didn’t bring any OPKs on this trip so can’t be sure. It’s nice not to even have them, though. I’m glad I left the tests at home (though I’m sure I’ll change my tune in a week or so when I’m itching to pee on a hpt...!)

Hope you catch that egg!! It’s nice to be a bit more relaxed sometimes.


----------



## Alligator

Deethehippy said:


> My AF is being really weird - CD3 today and hardly no bleeding at all and all I do have is when I wipe and it's brown/pink. This is very unusual for me, my AF's can start a bit slowly sometimes but are usually very heavy (in fact heavy AF's, anaemia and fibroids is what I've been under the doctors for) Didn't have my usual 3 day migraine beforehand either although I did have a bad head during the TWW. Does anyone know why this could be? Maybe I've just spoken too soon and tonight it will ramp up. Just want it to get going and then get gone!

That is strange! Do you think maybe it’s a chemical, with those faint lines? I know the tests were likely rubbish but it’s possible?


----------



## MrsKatie

@Deethehippy i do wonder with the symptoms and funny tests if you had a chemical or early m/c, which would explain the bizarre period. Or best case scenario that you’re pregnant, which is of course what we all hope for. When’s the last time you tested? Hugs honey.

@Alligator Thank you girl :) I haven’t been as relaxed as I want, I had a total crying breakdown to DH last night worrying about missing our chance and being old. But I am glad for the break from obsessing over lines in one form or another.


----------



## Alligator

MrsKatie said:


> @Deethehippy i do wonder with the symptoms and funny tests if you had a chemical or early m/c, which would explain the bizarre period. Or best case scenario that you’re pregnant, which is of course what we all hope for. When’s the last time you tested? Hugs honey.
> 
> @Alligator Thank you girl :) I haven’t been as relaxed as I want, I had a total crying breakdown to DH last night worrying about missing our chance and being old. But I am glad for the break from obsessing over lines in one form or another.

Aw it is hard to totally disengage from it! Hopefully you can enjoy the rest of your time and get some bd in. And in a couple weeks get a nice BFP!!


----------



## Deethehippy

I tested after your comments and thought I saw a uber faint grey line but just the usual for the IC's really. Maybe it was a chemical? Hopefully AF will pick up soon (not that I want it to be heavy but would be more reassuring) Thank you.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Deethehippy post a pic?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Digi. It feels surreal.:bfp:


----------



## MrsKatie

HUGE congratulations @MrS. MaBrEy!!!


----------



## lisaalove

I love that I get to see all these bfps on the last day of the month. And digis!!! Congratulations guys!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Just been to the toilet and when I wiped it had a pink tinge. I think I’m out


----------



## Alligator

Yay @MrS. MaBrEy such a lovely digital. Crazy to see that! I have a couple digitals saved up for (I hope) using soon! 

@Deethehippy i agree post a pic?


----------



## Alligator

Hevalouaddict said:


> Just been to the toilet and when I wiped it had a pink tinge. I think I’m out

Oh no! I’m sorry :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> Digi. It feels surreal.:bfp:
> 
> View attachment 1085621

Congratulations!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hevalouaddict said:


> Just been to the toilet and when I wiped it had a pink tinge. I think I’m out

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

Just now feeling some mild cramping. 7-8 dpo. Ahh I’m hopeful! It’s hard not to read into every little twinge.


----------



## tdog

Yey all these :bfp: congratulations ladies xx


----------



## Stargirl1993

Congratulations to those that have got
There bfp x


----------



## Nixnax

Yay to digis. Congratulations ladies


----------



## Deethehippy

I’m going to take a few days break. This cycle after a year of trying so hard has broken me. My body doesn’t seem to work properly anymore. I am the old woman who gets stupid lines on different tests each month but they never come to anything. Now AF can’t even get going. I’ve spent the last 3 days crying myself to sleep at night and nobody knows how much I am hurting. :-(

But huge congratulations to all the BFP’s this cycle, I love to see some of us get through :)
And so much luck to everyone waiting, I hope there are more BFP’s to come soon. You are all wonderful ladies and thank you for putting up with me the last few weeks.


----------



## 3 girlies

Deethehippy said:


> I’m going to take a few days break. This cycle after a year of trying so hard has broken me. My body doesn’t seem to work properly anymore. I am the old woman who gets stupid lines on different tests each month but they never come to anything. Now AF can’t even get going. I’ve spent the last 3 days crying myself to sleep at night and nobody knows how much I am hurting. :-(
> 
> But huge congratulations to all the BFP’s this cycle, I love to see some of us get through :)
> And so much luck to everyone waiting, I hope there are more BFP’s to come soon. You are all wonderful ladies and thank you for putting up with me the last few weeks.

Oh dee I so wish you had a bfp, this month was especially cruel to you :hugs: you are not old. I dont know if my lines will progress but I think you had a chemical going by all those lines. Dont give up you are so close I just know it xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’m so sorry Dee. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## tdog

Oh my Dee I'm so heartbroken for you :hugs: xx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Wishing you kindness and love Dee. I hear you and I see you. I wish I could scoop you up and hug you until it gets better.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry Dee :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Alligator

Oh @Deethehippy understandable to take a break. I’m so sorry. Take the time you need. You aren’t broken or crazy. We are here for you!


----------



## lisaalove

So many hugs dee. I understand being so frustrated and overwhelmed.


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you so much for all the support ladies, it means a lot. I had a bit of a melt down last night.
AF has reared up properly today so I’ll get over all that and then I’m sure I’ll be back.

Best wishes to you all xx


----------



## salamander91

Hugs dee :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

LuvallmyH said:


> Haven’t updated in a bit. My tests have been a little up & down. I was testing too much! Anyway, 11dpo smu. I can’t test with fmu anymore. It was terrible and stressing me out!
> View attachment 1085600




WannaBMamma7 said:


> Omg omg omg I actually can’t believe it. Digi test makes it feel so real. Boyfriend is gonna be home from work soon and I can wait to tell him!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and wishes. Even though I only joined this month I’ve been reading all the previous months to keep me sane.
> 
> This is my first so I actually have no idea what comes next. Google is going to be my best friend tonight as I’ve not looked into anything as I didn’t want to get ahead of myself haha. Any tips appreciated. I live in the UK if that matters.
> 
> View attachment 1085610




MrS. MaBrEy said:


> Digi. It feels surreal.:bfp:
> 
> View attachment 1085621

Congratulations to you all on those beautiful :bfp: H&H 9 months!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies

Im having another chemical/Misscarige my tests 2 days ago still had lines but I made the decision not to test for a few days to give the HCG chance to rise. I woke up today pouring with blood.

4 days late for AF.


Seems i can get pregnant but i just can't keep them.

I may step away from here now. My heart is in bits.

Congratulations to all the new BFPs
And good luck to everyone else.

My husband wants us to stop trying for a few months.
Im not sure if we will or what we will do. 
I wanna keep trying but I cant keep going through this month after month. Its so hard and so heartbreaking. 
All ive done is cry. 

Why does this keep on happening to me:sad2:


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’m also out :sad1:


----------



## 3 girlies

I'm so sorry :( think I'm having a chemical aswell, its heartbreaking


----------



## Alligator

Oh no ladies. @LuvallmyH and @Suggerhoney i am so very sorry, my heart breaks for you two. It’s so unfair!


----------



## kksy9b

i'm so so sorry to all the ladies who are having chemicals. My heart breaks for you. Take whatever time off you need and I pray that you get your beautiful rainbows soon :hugs:


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I’m out, I’ve headed to the August thread


----------



## WannaBMamma7

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> Digi. It feels surreal.:bfp:
> 
> View attachment 1085621

Congrats! So weird just seeing the word pregnant like that

Had a really difficult day today of people asking why I’m not drinking. Might just have to avoid going out at all for a bit haha


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Sorry just caught up on all the messages and my last post is really insensitive. I’m so sorry for everyone that’s out this month.

@Deethehippy my heart breaks for you but don’t give up.. just try not to let it get you down and it will happen :) 

Best of luck next month everyone xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hevalouaddict said:


> I’m out, I’ve headed to the August thread

I'm so sorry :( Good luck for August :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

LuvallmyH said:


> I’m also out :sad1:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Sorry just caught up on all the messages and my last post is really insensitive. I’m so sorry for everyone that’s out this month.
> 
> @Deethehippy my heart breaks for you but don’t give up.. just try not to let it get you down and it will happen :)
> 
> Best of luck next month everyone xx

It wasn't insensitive, it was fine, I'm really happy you got your BFP 
I was being a bit over dramatic yesterday and wallowing in self pity.....hormones! I had a mini meltdown but feel much better today and I am optimistic to keep trying!


----------



## Nixnax

oh ladies I'm so sorry for you all. This is heartbreaking, it really is. Take some time for yourselves. Biggeat hugs


----------

